# صدامات بين متظاهرين وبين الأمن فى ميدان التحرير الآن



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*تحدث الآن مصادمات بين متظاهرين وقوات أمن مركزى فى ميدان التحرير, يدعى التليفزيون المصرى, الكاذب دائماً, أن المتظاهرين يريدون اقتحام وزارة الداخلية, الموقف مشتعل وتم أحراق عربة أمن مركزى ويتبادل الطرفان الضرب بالحجارة وقنابل المولوتوف

الموقف تذيعة الجزيرة مباشر وقناة النيل للأخبار
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

*رصد | متابعات | اللواء سامي سيدهم مساعد وزير الداخلية للأمن: المتواجدون في التحرير الآن مأجورون مندسون وليسوا ثوار 25 يناير *


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*
















































​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

*رصد | متابعات | عبد القادر الشيشيني : المجلس العسكرى يدير شؤون البلاد فى الفترة "الانتقامية" بكفاءة شديدة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

*المتظاهرون يتراجعون الى ميدان عبد المنعم رياض والجيش يظهر بالقرب من المتحف المصري *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

* شبكة اخبار مصر | الأسكندريه
 الأسكندرية تثور على طريقتها 
 الثوار بالأسكندرية أمام المنطقة الشمالية يحاولون تكسير الحاجز والهتاف ضد المشير وسباب وشتائم للداخلية ووزير الداخلية*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

*الآن هجوم عنيف علي المتظاهرين و المارة من قبل الامن المركزي بشارع الكورنيش*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

*قناة 25 يناير : دخول المتظاهرين ميدان التحرير من ناحية عبدالمنعم رياض الان*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

* شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - ميدان التحرير - 

 عاجل | الشرطه تتراجع والمتظاهرين يستحوذون على ميدان التحرير مره اخرى*



​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

*من أمام ماسبيرو |تواجد كبير للأمن المركزي و إغلاق الشوارع المحيطة بماسبيرو بالجنازير *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - ميدان التحرير - 
 مشهد لم نره الا فى أيام يناير 
 الثوار يصلون على كوبرى قصر النيل وبعض الأقباط يقمون بحمايتهم*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

*حدى الـإصابات فى صفوف المتظاهرين*




​


----------



## esambraveheart (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

*هل يمكن تحديد هوية " مثيري الشغب " او انتماءاتهم السياسية ؟؟؟*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

*المتظاهرين في الصينيه اخر مدرعه هربت و الهتاف الله أكبر الله أكبر*

عرفت تبع مين يا استاذ عصام ؟
​


----------



## zezza (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

*يا رب استر اخويا فى وسط البلد و مش عارف يرجع قافلين كل الطرق و امواصلات واقفة  *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*




zezza قال:


> *يا رب استر اخويا فى وسط البلد و مش عارف يرجع قافلين كل الطرق و امواصلات واقفة  *



*ربنا يطمنك عليه ويرجع بالف سلامه 
بس لو في تليفون 
خليه يبعد عن التحرير وعبد المنعم رياض وقصر النيل 
وشارع القصر العيني 
ويرجع مشي لاقرب موصلات من الشوارع الجانبيه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - ميدان التحرير 

 وصول مسيرة قوية الى ميدان التحرير*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

*وصول تعزيزات امن مركزي جديدة إلى ماسبيرو*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - ميدان التحرير 


  توضيح | حساب وهمى على تويتر منسوب للإعلامى يسرى فوده ينشر شائعه دعوته للبرادعى بتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطنى*



 


​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

* الامن المركزي يواجه المتظاهرين امام موقف عبد المنعم رياض واستمرار اطلاق قنابل الغاز علي المتظاهرين*


----------



## zezza (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*



الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *ربنا يطمنك عليه ويرجع بالف سلامه
> بس لو في تليفون
> خليه يبعد عن التحرير وعبد المنعم رياض وقصر النيل
> وشارع القصر العيني
> ...



*كل الطرق تقريبا مقفولة 
يا رب سترك *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*




zezza قال:


> *كل الطرق تقريبا مقفولة
> يا رب سترك *



* ان شاء الله ربنا هيسترها 
وهيرجع بالسلامه 
*​


----------



## tony2005 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

*فقط تذكروا  انه اربعين شهداء ماسبيرو 
شكله كدة يوم العسكر انهاردة *


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

*






 التحرير الان بعد عودة المتظاهرين و الاعداد في تزايد
*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

 ربنا يستر وتعدى على خير 

يا رب مد ايدك وانقذ شعب 

مصر من الايدى الخفية ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

*شبكه اخبار مصر| مصر - تويتر - #ENN#egypt

 بلال فضل يكتب  علي حسابه الخاص علي تويتر*



 


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خاص -

 لجان شعبيه بالتحرير تحسبا لرجوع قوات الامن*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

*المتظاهرين يعيدوا فرض سيطرتهم علي ميدان التحرير مرة اخري بعد انسحاب قوات الامن تماما

هذا يذكرنى بحادثة السفارة الإسرائيلية ..... واعتقد أن ما يحدث هو تخطيط من المخابرات المصرية لفرض الأحكام العرفية ..... واستمرار حكم البيادة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

*الدكتور محمد البلتاجي: سأنزل إلى الميدان لمشاركة الشرفاء الموجودين حق الإعتصام السلمي وللتأكيد على تجريم فض الإعتصام بالقوة. غير أني أناشد الجميع التزام الهدوء وعدم التصعيد وعدم إعطاء أي مبررات لتشويه حقنا المشروع في إعلان مواقفنا واستكمال مسيرة ثورتنا السلمية العظيمة.

فيها لنخفيها .... وامس قال: خلاص .... نروح*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

*شكل عدد من المتظاهرين لجاناً شعبية حول المتحف المصرى، بعد محاولة عدد من البلطجية اقتحامه ومهاجمة أمن المتحف، وقام ما يقرب من 50 متظاهرا بعمل طوق بشرى أحاطوا به البوابة الرئيسية للمتحف لمنع أى محاولات أخرى لاقتحام المتحف أو تخريبه.

ودعا المتظاهرون إلى ضرورة أن يتسموا بضبط النفس وعدم التخريب بالمنشآت حتى لا يتهموا بأنهم بلطجية، وذلك بعد محاولة اقتحام المتحف.

اليوم السابع
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

*قال الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، إنه سينزل بنفسه إلى ميدان التحرير، لمؤازرة المتظاهرين فى منطقة وسط البلد، بعد الاعتداءات عليهم من قبل الأجهزة الأمنية، كوسيلة لمنعهم من الاعتصام بالميدان.

وأضاف أبو إسماعيل، فى اتصال هاتفى بـ"اليوم السابع"، "الكل سينزل إلى ميدان التحرير، وأنا هنزل دلوقتى، لأن الاعتداء الوحشى الذى حصل اليوم غير مقبول، مهما كانت مبرراته".

المهم انه قال امبارح ... خلاص ... نروح*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

*213 مصاب والامن انسحب تماما 
والقادم اسوأ
بنطلب رحمتك يا رب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

[YOUTUBE]VcoUc4f-x_c&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## grges monir (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

انا شايف حاجة غريبة من امبارح فىالتلفزيون المصرى ولاانا متهيالى كدة
فية هجوم قوى على هذة التظاهرات والاحزاب الاسلامية


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

*المتظاهرون يحاولون الآن التوجه لوزارة الداخليه لأقتحامها *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - مصراوى 
 عــــــــــــــاجل .. مصدر أمني: فرض حظر التجوال في حالة تطور الموقف في ميدان التحرير*


----------



## يهودى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

*قد رأيت هذا اليوم و تعجبت كثيرا 
هل يظل  العرب فى ثورات*
*اين هم من العمل ؟ *


----------



## حبة خردل (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

تعليقي وااعتقد ان به الكثير من الحقيقة والتي بدأت بشائرها تظهر بالفعل

بقينا خلاص مصرستان وطظ في كل الاحزاب

مبروك للظلاميين مصر ....وداعا يا مصر .... اهلا يا افغانستان.... اهلا بالخراب .... ستبكون دما وستندمون باقى عمركم يا مصريين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صدامات بين متظاهرين والأمن المركزى فى ميدان التحرير الآن*

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - متابعات - 
 دينا عبدالرحمن | اليوم : مساعد اول وزير الداخلية ينفى أن الموجودين فى  التحرير ثوار ويصفهم بالبلطجية وقليلى الادب وينفى اطلاق رصاص حى أو مطاطى  على المدنيين.*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*كنت لسه فى التحرير الروح هناك عاليه جدا
والناس فى تزايد 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*عودة هجوم قوات الأمن المركزي الآن من شارع محمد محمود*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

* https://twitter.com/#!/YosriFouda Yosri Fouda   * * 
* 


*عيون مالك مصطفى وأحمد عبد الفتاح برزخ جديد بين أفضل ما في مصر و أسوأ ما فيها*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2011)

قنابل مسيلة للدموع

مدخلوش فيهم بالدبابات ليه ؟؟


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

الميدان الان


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2011)

كل الاشياء تعمل للخير

اهو انقلبوا على بعض

عشان يبقى المجلس يحامى للاخوان والسلفيين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو عاجل بيان ثاني من وزارة الداخلية حول احداث التحرير
*
[YOUTUBE]X9GYr-48HmA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاجل بيان صادر عن وزارة الداخلية وردنا منذ دقائق  

*
*




 *​* 

 
 بيان صادر عن وزارة الداخلية وردنا منذ دقائق

 إلحاقاً للبيانات الصادرة عن وزارة الداخلية حول الأحداث التى يشهدها ميدان التحرير اليوم الموافق 19 الجارى 

 فقد  صرح مصدر أمنى بأن  قوات الشرطة قد نجحت فى إخلاء الميدان من مثيرى الشغب  الذين تواجدوا  بالميدان وقاموا بالتعدى على بعض رجال الشرطة وإتلاف بعض  الممتلكات  والمركبات ، وقد ألقت قوات الشرطة القبض على عدد منهم وتفرق  الباقون إلى  الشوارعالجانبية المحيطة بالميدان 

  ونتيجة للأحداث أصيب عدد من المواطنين من بينهم عدد 40 من رجال الشرطة بإصابات مختلفة 
   وتهيب وزارة الداخلية  بأبناء مصر الشرفاء المتواجدين بالميدان عدم  الإنسياق وراء الدعوات المغرضة  التى تحرض على الفوضى وتسعى لإحداث الفرقة  بين أبناء الشعب المصرى وأجهزة  الأمن 
​
 
رصد
*المصدر :منتديات الحق والضلالhttp://christian-dogma.com/vb​​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*تأكد خبر اعتقال الزميل حسام الحملاوي من ميدان التحرير .. الحرية للثوار*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو عاجل || شاهد رئيس الوزراء عصام  شرف وبماذا يدعوا الان المتظاهرين واتصال من ميدان التحرير ومش هتصدق بيقول  ايه على الهواء على عصام شرف






*[YOUTUBE]Y5Pk_3WU40s[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

* انواع جديدة من القنابل المسيلة للدموع المستخدمة اليوم ضد المتظاهرين*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شرف يناشد المتظاهرين باخلاء ميدان التحرير*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*في المنصورة في مظاهرة حوالي 300 بيقلوا و يزيدوا مع الوقت و الأمن المركزي كله تقريبًا قدام مبنى مديرية الأمن*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*وصول حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل والمسيرة التي يقودها إلى ميدان التحرير*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*مظاهرات  بعدة مدن تندد بأحداث التحرير اليوم و إستخدام العنف المفرط الذي تم و  المسيرات تجوب مدن ( المنصورة - المحلة - بني سويف ) و ستردنا الصور بعد  قليل كما سبق و أن أوضحنا إشتراك العديد من الشباب في ميدان الأربعين  بالسويس و أمام القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية و عدة مدن أخرى 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

* كمال الهلباوى : أقول للثوار لا تقبلوا بعد اليوم الا ان تكونوا ممن يصنعون القرار*


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*النظام المصرى هو هو بأمنة واعلامه وجيشه لا تغيير
*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*المتظاهرين يرفعون الأحذيه فى وجه الأمن بمحافظة الأسكندريه 
*

*ردا على ما يحدث فى ميدان التحرير*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شاهد محاولة فض الاعتصام اليوم































*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*


















*


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*


قالت وزارة الداخلية، إن قوات الشرطة 
«كانت وما زالت على موقفها من  الالتزام بأقصى درجات ضبط النفس في التعامل مع المتظاهرين والمتجمهرين في  ميدان التحرير، على الرغم من الاعتداءات المتكررة بحق قوات ومعدات الشرطة».
نفس الكذب سابقا
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شاهد ماذا فعلت شبكات الاتصالات اليوم





لا  زالت خدمة  الأخبار العاجلة المدفوعة التي يتم إرسالها إلى عملاء شبكات  الاتصالات  متوقفة تماما. مما يدل على تعمد التعتيم وعدم نقل الأحداث  لمستخدمي شبكات  المحمول الذين ليسوا على اتصال بالإنترنت أو الساتالايت.
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*وصول كل من : حازم صلاح وسليم العوا ومحمد البلتاجي للتحرير مع عدد كبير من الأنصار للمؤازرة*


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*2000 يتظاهرون بالسويس احتجاجا على عنف الأمن في «التحرير»  *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - ميدان التحرير -

 جانب من الاشتباكات امام وزاره الداخليه*




​


----------



## Coptic Man (19 نوفمبر 2011)

يعني الجيش مقدرش يقتل ولا يجرح حد 

اخره قنابل مسيلة للدموع

مع انهم قافلين المكان واعتداء علي قوات الشرطة والمرافق العامة وحرق ممتلكات الدولة 

جيشنا الهمام البطل العظيم مازال لا يكشر انيابه الا علي الاقباط


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - ميدان التحرير 

 قوات الامن تطلق الرصاص الحي وسقوط شهيد من المتظاهرين والمتظاهرين يتراجعون الي ميدان التحرير*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو عاجل جدا || شاهد ماذا يحدث الان فى ميدان التحرير وموقعه الجمل تعود مره اخرى لمصرى فى التحرير






*[YOUTUBE]gJumGZUYtiM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - ميدان التحرير 

 المتظاهرين يحاولون العوده مره اخري الي وزاره الداخليه في تجمعات كبيره*




​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*المتظاهرون يفترشون ميدان التحرير استعداداً للاعتصام والمبيت*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - الاسكندريه
 2000 متظاهر فى شارع ابو قير بالاسكندرية و الهتاف ( الشعب يريد اسقاط المشير )*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*المتظاهرون يحاولون اقتحام وزارة الداخلية وقوات الأمن ترد بقنابل الغاز

 




*
*السبت، 19 نوفمبر 2011 - 21:59

 


 *​*
نظم المئات من المتظاهرين مسيرة حاشدة باتجاه مبنى وزارة الداخلية بشارع   محمد محمود، مرددين هتافات "ارحل ارحل يا مشير"، "يا مشير يا مشير الثورة   لسة فى الميدان"، "الشعب يريد إسقاط المشير".

 وكان  الهدف من المسيرة هو  اقتحام وزارة الداخلية، وشهد شارع محمد محمود الكائن  أمام مبنى وزارة  الداخلية اشتباكات عنيفة بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن  المركزى، التى تمركزت  أمام مبنى الوزارة عقب انسحابها من ميدان التحرير.

 وقام  المتظاهرون بإشعال  النيران فى إطارات السيارات فى الشارع، وفى الحواجز  الخشبية حتى يتم منع  الشرطة من العودة مرة أخرى إلى الميدان، واحتمى جنود  الأمن المركزى بداخل  مبنى الوزارة، وردوا بإطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع،  الأمر الذى أدى  لاختناق العشرات، وسحل بعضهم نتيجة الزحام الشديد، وقامت  قوات الأمن  المركزى بإطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع لتفريق المتظاهرين من  أمام الوزارة،  حتى لا يقدم المتظاهرون على اقتحام مبنى وزارة الداخلية بعد  أن تزايد  عددهم أمام الوزارة.

 وفى  السياق ذاته سمح  المتظاهرون لسيارات الإسعاف بالمرور لنقل المصابين إلى  المستشفيات بعد  إصابتهم، نتيجة الاشتباكات أمام مقر وزارة الداخلية. 

 وعلى الجانب الآخر تحولت ساحة مسجد عباد الرحمن، إلى مستشفى ميدانى لإسعاف عشرات المصابين.

 وأكد  أحد الأطباء بالمستشفى  الميدانى لـ"اليوم السابع"، أنه تم استدعائهم للجنة  العليا للهلال الأحمر  المصرى، لمعاونة العيادات الميدانية لإسعاف  المصابين، مشيرا إلى أن هناك  عجز فى عدد المسعفين وأدوات التمريض  والأدوية.





*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - ميدان التحرير 

 مدرعه شرطه تطارد المتظاهرين*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]MXklqWGe_J8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

ميدان التحرير منذ قليل


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*




 بنى سويف | أحد اللافتات فى مظاهرة ميدان الزراعيين تضامنا مع ثوار ميدان التحرير *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - ميدان التحرير  -خاص   

 مسيره ضخمه قادمه من شبرا*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

* مراسل أون تي في الآن: أشخاص بملابس مدنية قادمون من شارع محمد محمود يطلقون رصاصا حيا على المتظاهرين*


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*"الداخلية"*
*تحرر محضراً ضد معتصمى التحرير..*
*والنائب العام يبدأ التحقيق*​*كتب محمود المملوك* *فتح النائب العام المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود، تحقيقاً فى  أحداث وتداعيات جمعة "المطلب الوحيد"، التى شهدها ميدان التحرير اليوم  السبت، بعد فض قوات الأمن اعتصام النشطاء بالقوة، مما ترتب عليه اشتباكات  بين المتظاهرين ورجال الأمن المركزى، استخدم فيه الطرف الأول الحجارة، ورد  عليه الأخير بالقنابل المسيلة للدموع والغاز.
وقال مصدر قضائى لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن وزارة الداخلية حررت محضراً ضد عدد  من المعتصمين، ووجهت لهم تهمة التجمهر والاعتصام وتهديد السلم والأمن  العام، والاعتداء على رجال الأمن، والتجمهر بغرض إرهابى وإثارة الفوضى  والشغب، وتم إحالتهم لنيابة وسط القاهرة، التى بدأت تحقيقاتها فى الواقعة،  لكن حتى الآن لا يوجد دليل مادى على هذه التهم، بالإضافة لغياب الشهود. 
ومن المتوقع أن يتم انتقال فريق من النيابة العامة، بعد هدوء الأوضاع،  لمعاينة آثار ومكان الواقعة، وسماع شهادة المصابين فى القضية، بعدما أعلن  محمد الشربينى المتحدث الرسمى لوزارة الصحة، أن إجمالى المصابين فى أحداث  المصادمات التى وقعت بميدان التحرير اليوم بلغ 507 مصابين، تم إسعاف 442  منهم فى موقع الحادث، وتحويل 65 آخرين إلى مستشفيات المنيرة العام وقصر  العينى وقصر العينى الفرنساوى والشرطة وصيدناوى، لافتا إلى أن حالتهم جميعا  مستقرة، ومن بينهم 19 مجنداً.*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*المستشفي الميداني محتاج خل و كممامات و بنج و حقن و ابر و كحل طبي*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو عاجل جدا الان || شاهد هجوم رهيب  على سليم العوا بميدان التحرير وضربه بالطوب والرمل وحتى الان يتم اخراجه  من يد المتظاهرين ويحاولوا انقاذه منهم وشاهد ما يحدث الان بالتحرير







*[YOUTUBE]l09HvMElVgk[/YOUTUBE]
* 
*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*الاشباكات بين المعتصمين والامن تنتقل الى الشوارع الجانبية
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - الأسكندريه  -خاص 

 مسيره ضخمه فى شارع ابو قير بالأسكندريه متجهه الى مدرية الأمن والأعداد فى تزايد مستمر*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو عاجل || شاهد ما يحدث فى هذه اللحظه بالقرب من وزاره الداخليه وقنابل مسيله للدموع تنتشر بقوه وكر وفر والوضع يسوء






*[YOUTUBE]BxkoHVSyANE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | عاجل  -

 الهتاف مدوى فى ميدان التحرير : الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام*





*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - ميدان التحرير -خاص -

 هتافات التحرير الان : الدخليه بلطجيه ......

 اعتصام .. اعتصام حتي يرحل النظام 

 يسقط ..يسقط حكم العسكر*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*تم القبض علي معتز زكي المصور الصحفي بجريدة التحرير.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | عاجل -  خاص   

 محمد البرادعى سيتجه الى ميدان التحرير بعد قليل*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*البرادعي أعلن أنه ذاهب إلى الميدان الآن*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*د. سليم العوا يطلب من المتظاهرين إخلاء الميدان، والمتظاهرون يرفضون دعوته ويجبرونه على المغادرة*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*التليفزيون المصرى: خطاب للمشير  طنطاوى بعد قليل !!!!!!!!
---------
ايام الثوره رجعت يا بشر
يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر
*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*عن قناه أون تى فى ..عن التليفزيون المصرى : خطاب للمشير طنطاوى بعد قليل*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*الأحداث  مازالت مشتعلة فى شارع الجامعة الامريكية بين المتظاهرين والامن و تزايد  أعداد المصابين ولا صحة عما تردد من طرد احد مرشحى الرئاسة من الميدان*


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*مجلس امناء الثورة
 يطالب باقاله العيسوى 
وتحميل المجلس العسكرى ما حدث فى ميدان التحرير*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | عاجل - خاص -

 مؤكد | من مراسلنا -الشرطه تشتبك مع المتظاهرين فى شارع محمد محمود الأن وتمطر المتظاهرين بقنابل الغاز المسيله للدموع*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شاب في العشرينات أول حالة وفاة في التحرير من ساعة في الميدان بطلق ناري نافذ و توفي في مستشفي المنيرة*


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*نوارة نجم تتهم حازم ابو اسماعيل بأنه سبب هذه المهزلة
*
[YOUTUBE]TgJvSxfnbCs&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]-zHTLbi1Gac[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*احمد الصحفي بالمصري اليوم طلع من العمليات كان مصاب بطلقه رش في العين وتم إسعاف العين وإزالة النزيف من قبل د عمرو البكري*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | الأسكندريه 

 مؤكد : من مراسلنا : الاف المتظاهرين امام مدرية الأمن بالأسكندريه  والشرطه تغلق انوار المبنى وتهرب الى الأدوار الأعلى والهتاف الشعب يريد  اسقاط المشير*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*524 مصاب حصيلة اليوم الى الان منهم 3 حالات ف حالة حرجه
وقناة النيل تذكر ان العدد وصل 676 مصاب​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | عاجل - خاص - المطريه - 


 مؤكد : من مراسلنا : اطلاق نار كثيف في المطرية بالتحديد في مـنطقة المسلة  بجوار سوق العبادي و استخدام الذخيرة الحية بكثافة و الرشاشات الالية وغير  معروف مصدرها حتى الأن  والأهالى يغلقون المحلات*


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*أول حالة وفاة فى أحداث التحرير بمستشفى المنيرة العام*​ *كتبت دانة الحديدى* ​*كشف محمد الشربينى، المتحدث الرسمى لوزارة الصحة، أن هناك حالة  وفاة لأحد المتظاهرين المشاركين فى أحداث التحرير، وذلك نتيجة طلق نارى.  وتم نقله لمستشفى المنيرة العام، حيث لفظ أنفاسه هناك.*
*والحالة، للشاب أحمد محمود أحمد 23 سنة حيث أصيب بطلق نارى فى الصدر.*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*الان
العشرات يحاولون اقتحام قسم شرطه الاربعين بالسويس
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*مصابين اليوم " للكبار فقط "*

[YOUTUBE]yHA8AVSttjU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*اون تي في: حملة البرادعي بتنفي توجهه للميدان*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*إرتفاع اعداد المصابين الى 676 مصاب*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*منى الشاذلي في حوار مع مصور المصري اليوم المصاب اليوم في ميدان التحرير






*[YOUTUBE]wpznKcyEe88[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - 


 محمود سعد : السادة المسئولين كفانا أعذار واستخدام شماعة الفلول لتعليق اخطائنا وعليكم سرعة الرحيل*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*مراسل اون تي في في السويس: غياب كامل للأمن عن شوارع السويس*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | التحرير - عاجل - 

 الشرطه تتقدم وتمطر المتظاهرين بالغاز المسيل للدموع بشارع محمد محمود والفلكى*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | التحرير - عاجل - 

 مؤكد : من مراسلنا : الشرطه تطلق الخرطوش على المتظاهرين من شارع محمد محمود والقصر العينى*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*الان  قوات الامن المركزى يضرب من محورين مركزين على الميدان وهما شارع القصر  العينى و شارع محمد محمود والثوار فى الميدان صامدون امام القنابل المسيلة  للدموع ووقوع المزيد المصابين*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*المستشفى  الميدانى فى التحرير يحتاجون شاش، سرنجات ٥ سم، بيتادين، قطن، جوانتيات،  رباط ضاغط، مضاد حيوى اسبراى، بروفين و فولتارين اقراص. ريتويت.*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*هتاف الشباب بشارع محمد محمود : إيد واحده بيرج الشارع وصمود مش عادي قدام غاز ومطاطي كثيف*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*ضرب غاز كثيف اشتغل تاني من ناحية القصر العيني*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديوا سليم العوا بيتضرب في التحرير

*[YOUTUBE]D05TMtP2yqk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | الأسكندريه - 

 مؤكد : من مراسلنا : متظاهرين يحطمون الزجاج الأمامى لمدرية الأمن بالأسكندريه*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | التحرير - عاجل -
 عاجل : رجوع قوات أمن الدولة فى مداخل و مخارج الميدان و يتم اطلاق القبض على المتظاهرين من ميدان التحرير*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | السويس - 

 500 بلطجى يحطمون المحلات بالسويس ويحرقون لافتات الحريه والعداله 

 وشباب تكتل السويس والإخوان يحاولون حماية المحلات حتى إغلاقها*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | السويس - 

 مؤكد من مراسلنا | الشرطه تطلق الرصاص المطاطى لتفريق المتظاهرين امام قسم شرطه الأربعين*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | الأسكندريه -


 مؤكد من مراسلنا | ضباط شرطه من داخل مبنى مدرية امن الأسكندريه تلقى الحجاره على المتظاهرين والمتظاهرين يبادلوهم بإلقاء الحجاره*
​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*مصدر امنى لوكاله انباء الشرق الاوسط
الامن لم يستخدم اى اسلحة ناريه او خرطوش او مطاطية
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة رصد
رصد | عاجل | انباء عن محاولة الموظفين بداخل ماسبيرو قطع الإرسال اعتراضا على تغطية أحداث التحرير #RNN*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

وكالة "أسوشيتد برس" تنشر صوره لميدان التحرير اليوم في  أحداث الاشتباكات توضح قيام قوات الامن بإشعال النار في دراجة بخارية عن  عمد فى الوقت الذى اتهمت فيه وزارة الداخلية متظاهروا التحرير بإثارة الشغب  والتورط فى أعمال عنف


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*الاسعاف يطالب الجرحى بالخروج من ميدان التحرير لنقلهم الى المستشفيات
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*الجيش انسحب من عند قسم الاربعين الشباب محاصرين الظباط جوة وبيردوا عليهم بغاز مسيل للدموع*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو عاجل جدا || عوده الاشتباكات الان بين الشرطه والمتظاهرين مره اخرى بالتحرير وشاهد ما يحدث الان امام وزاره الداخليه
*[YOUTUBE]-LlZ-OKn0MQ[/YOUTUBE]
* 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | التحرير - 

 مؤكد من مراسلنا : الشرطه تطلق الرصاص الحى على المتظاهرين بشارع محمد محمود وشارع القصر العينى امام مبنى مجلس الشورى*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*مراسل اون تى فى: المتظاهرون يتجهون نحو القنابل ليعيدوها على قوات الأمن*


----------



## antonius (19 نوفمبر 2011)

خلينا نشوف هيتدعسو مثلما حصل للاقباط و الا لأ...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

antonius قال:


> خلينا نشوف هيتدعسو مثلما حصل للاقباط و الا لأ...



*لا يا راجل متقولش كده 
المدرعات دي مؤمنه وعمرها ما تدعس مؤمن ابدا 
تدعس الكفرا اللي هما احنا بس 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*




مسيرة شباب دمياط دعما لثوار التحرير
*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*




 المستشفي الميداني امام كنتاكي الان
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | السويس - 

 مؤكد : من مراسلنا : الاف المتظاهرين بالسويس يلقون الكرات الناريه على  قسم شرطه الأربعين وعناصر الشرطه تحتمى داخل جدران القسم فى ظل تواجد عدد  قليل من قوات الجيش*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | عاجل - الأسكندريه #enn #alex

 مؤكد : من مراسلنا : ضباط الشرطه بمدرية امن الأسكندريه يصيبون عدد من المتظاهرين بعد إلقاء الضباط الحجاره عليهم من شرفات المبنى*
​


----------



## happy angel (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*المجلس العسكري هو اللي قتلنا عند ماسبيرو

وهو اللي سمح بهدم الكنايس

وهو اللي اتحالف مع الإسلاميين  

لو سقط المجلس العسكري سيسقط معه الأخوان والسلفيين المتحالفين معه *​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]dj3oubkmqvU[/YOUTUBE]

*فيديو يكذب اللواء سامي سيدهم مساعد وزير الداخليه بأن الامن لم يكن مسلح ونفى حتى ان يكونو مسلحين بالعصى وانهم فقط مسلحون بالغاز*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | السويس - خاص -  #enn #suez

 مؤكد : من مراسلنا : خمسة مرشحين لمجلس الشعب يعلقون حملاتهم الإنتخابيه لحيت تسليم الحكم لمجلس رئاسى مدنى*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*احتياجات للمستشفى الميداني اللي يقدر يجيبها: بيتادين، فولتارين حقن، شاش،  قطن، محلول ملح، كمامات بخاخات فنتولين ، مناديل ، قطرة بريفرين*


----------



## marcelino (19 نوفمبر 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *المجلس العسكري هو اللي قتلنا عند ماسبيرو
> 
> وهو اللي سمح بهدم الكنايس
> 
> ...




التحالف دة انتهى خلاص وفيه مكانه عداوه كبيره​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]v8FAJ2th9w0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## marcelino (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*|عاجل | التلفزيون المصرى | المشير طنطاوى يلقى خطاب بعد قليل*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | السويس - خاص - #enn #suez

 مؤكد من مراسلنا : اختناقات من الغاز المسيل للدموع فى صفوف افراد الشرطه العسكريه امام قسم الأربعين بمحافظة السويس*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *|عاجل | التلفزيون المصرى | المشير طنطاوى يلقى خطاب بعد قليل*



 علي قناه ايه ؟


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*عصام  شرف علي صفحته الرسميه : ان ما يحدث منذ صباح اليوم امر خطير ويؤثر بشكل  مباشر على مسيرة البلاد والثورة، فعلى مدار الثمانية ايام الماضية كان هناك  تفاوض مستمر حتى صباح اليوم مع ثلاثين من اهالي الشهداء والمصابين من اجل  فض اعتصامهم، مع الاخذ في العلم ان الدولة قد خصصت ١٠٠ مليون جنيه لصندوق  رعاية اسر الشهداء والمصابين والذين كانوا قد تقدموا بمطالب تتمحور حول  توليهم إدارة الصندوق بأنفسهم ومن خلال  لجنة منتخبة منهم، وكان لهم بعض المطالب الاخرى حول العلاج وخلافه.... وقد  تباحثنا في توفير آلية تحقق المطالب ولا تخل او تتعارض مع المبادئ  والمعايير القانونية لإدارة أموال الصندوق. ان تطور الامر اليوم كان  مفاجئاً. #RNN

 - ان الاعتصام حق دستوري لا يمكن المساس به، وكان  تطور الاحداث بهذه الصورة المتلاحقة السريعة يحتاج منا جميعا الى العودة  السريعة لتحكيم العقل وتحمل المسؤولية، وجاري الوقوف على ملابسات الاحداث  وسيتم عرضها بشفافية ووضوح على الشعب خلال ايام قليلة.

 -  اننا  في مرحلة فاصلة وعلى بعد خطوات من بداية الانتخابات التشريعية في الداخل  والخارج، لذا اكرر دعوتي لتحكيم العقل وتغليب مصلحة البلاد والثورة.*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*د عمرو البكري استاذ الرمد : اكثر من ٢٠ حاله مصابه في العين بمطاطي تم اسعافهم وعمل عمليات لهم اليوم في مستشفي العيون*


----------



## marcelino (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*   						المشير يلقى كلمة بعد قليل *









                                   المشير طنطاوى​ 
   	  		 		   			 								كتب- محمد جمعة: 			 	  	   		  		منذ 36 دقيقة 8 ثانية  		     ​ ذكرت قناة الحياة الفضائية مساء اليوم السبت أن المشير طنطاوى سيلقي كلمة خلال الدقائق القليلة القادمة.​ ومن المتوقع أن يضم خطاب المشير تعليقه على الأحداث التى نشبت اليوم  بالميدان بين قوات الأمن المركزى والمتظاهرين والتى نتج عنها أعداد كبيرة  من الجرحى من الجانبين ووفاة أحد المتظاهرين.
	وكانت الأحداث قد اشتعلت بعد فض الأمن لاعتصام مصابى الثورة بميدان التحرير صباح اليوم بالقوة.​
اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - المشير يلقى كلمة بعد قليل ​​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | متابعات - #enn #egypt 

 مرشح مجلس شعب عن دائرة بولاق الدكرور والعمرانيه والطالبيه يعلن تعليق حملتة الإنتخابيه لحين تسليم السلطه لمجلس رئاسى مدنى*



 


​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه فى صحة القانون
هانت يا بلد وكل كلب هيرجع مكانه


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*بيان جبهة شباب من أجل مصر 

تابعت وعايشت جبهة شباب من أجل مصر بكل أسى ما حدث في ميدان التحرير من أحداث عقب مليونية الجمعة الموافق: 18-11-2011م, فبعد أن فرح الجميع بعودة روح الخامس والعشرين من شهر يناير لعموم فصائل الشعب المصري, واجتماعهم على مطلب واحد, فوجئنا بردود أفعال لا تقل في أسلوبها عن ردود أفعال النظام السابق في التعامل مع الثوار الذين خرجوا بشكل سلمي تماما وقرر بعضهم الإعتصام بشكل سلمي أيضا, فلم يتعرضوا لأي من ممتلكات الدولة بالتخريب, ولم يوقفوا طريقا أو يمنعوا عملا, وإنما عبروا عن رأيهم بتحضر عالي, وشكل مقبول

ومن هنا تتوجه جبهة شباب من أجل مصر بعدد من النقاط مساهمة منها في تهدئة الأوضاع, والوصول إلى حل يرتضيه كل الأطراف:

أولا: تؤكد الجبهة على أهمية حدوث الإنتخابات البرلمانية في وقتها, وترفض تماما وبشكل قطعي أي محاولة لتأجيل الإنتخابات

ثانيا: تعلن الجبهة توافقها مع عموم الشعب المصري في ضرورة عمل الإنتخابات الرئاسية عقب الإنتهاء من إنتخابات مجلسي الشعب والشورى في موعد أقصاه شهر أبريل من عام 2012م

ثالثا: ترفض الجبهة الممارسات القمعية في مواجهة المتظاهرين والمعتصمين سلميا, كما ترفض توظيف الإعلام الرسمي في تشويه صورتهم, وتدعو إلى مقابلة مثل تلك المظاهرات والإعتصامات السلمية, بالسبل السياسية

رابعا: تدعو الجبهة إلى تقديم مصلحة الوطن, والعمل على التهدئة, وعدم تصعيد الأمور في هذه المرحلة الحرجة من عمر البلاد*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | المحله - #enn #egypt 


 الان بمدينه المحلة الكبرى خرجت مسيرة حاشده ليليه بدعوه من ائتلاف شباب  الثورة بالمحلة الكبرى وحركة 6 ابريل ضد الاحداث المؤسفه التى شهدها ميدان  التحرير اليوم لفض اعتصام المتظاهريين بالقوه تردد الهتافات يسقط يسقط حكم  العسكر - الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*جلال عامر   * * 
* 

*فى رأيى الشخصى أن أفضل حل لما نعانيه الآن هو أن يتنحى الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك عن الحكم*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*د عمرو البكري : هناك مصابين بطلقات مطاطيه في رقبتهم*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*اون تي في : المتظاهرين يحاصرون مديرية امن إسكندريه*


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*مدير "المنيرة العام": استقبلنا إصابات بالغة فى العين لا نعرف سببها*​ 
*السبت، 19 نوفمبر  2011 - 22:4**7*




*د.محمد شوقى مدير مستشفى المنيرة*​ 
*كتبت دانه الحديدى ـ تصوير ياسر خليل*​ *أكد د.محمد شوقى، مدير مستشفى المنيرة العام، لـ"اليوم السابع"،  أن المستشفى استقبل منذ بدء الاشتباكات فى ميدان التحرير، اليوم السبت، 50  حالة إصابة، بينهم حالتا إصابة شديدة فى العين، غير معروف سبب إصابتهم، تم  تحويلهم إلى مستشفى القصر العينى، بجانب إصابة خطيرة فى الفك تم تحويلها  لنفس المستشفى.
وأضاف أن حالات الاختناق بالغاز المسيل للدموع، احتلت النسبة الأكبر من  إجمالى عدد المصابين، بالإضافة إلى إصابات بكسور وجروح ناتجة عن تراشق  بالحجارة، فى حين لم يتم استقبال أى حالات إصابة بالرصاص المطاطى، موضحاً  أن ما يقرب من 60% من المصابين الذين استقبلتهم المستشفى هم من جنود الأمن  المركزى. 
ومن ناحية أخرى، التقى "اليوم السابع" عدداً من المصابين الذين كانوا  يتلقون علاجهم فى المستشفى، منهم خليفة أحمد، والد الشهيد خليفة أحمد  خليفة، والذى استشهد يوم 28 يناير بمنطقة الدرب الأحمر، حيث أكد أنه أقام  فى الميدان منذ الخميس الماضى، إلا أنه فوجئ اليوم بقوات الأمن تضرب  المتظاهرين بالقنابل المسيلة للدموع والعصى، قائلا "لم يراعوا كبر سنى"،  حتى أصيب بالاختناق بسبب قنبلة ألقيت أمامه مباشرة.
وعلى السرير المجاور كان يرقد محمد، والذى منعه قناع الأكسجين من التحدث،  إلا أن المحيطين به أكدوا أنهم كانوا فى محطة مترو الشهداء أثناء  الاشتباكات، عندها سقطت عدد من القنابل داخل المحطة، مما أدى إلى اختناق  عدد من المتواجدين بالصدفة منهم محمد، لذلك قاموا بنقله إلى المستشفى، أما  عزة محمود، فكانت عائدة إلى بيتها بعد انتهاء عملها، ولم تكن تعلم بوجود  اشتباكات بالميدان، قائلة إنها فوجئت بقوات الأمن تضرب قنابل غاز،  والمتظاهرين يضربون بالطوب.
أما فى غرفة الجراحة، كان يرقد هانى محمد، مجند أمن مركزى، فاقد الوعى، حيث  أكد زملاؤه أنه أصيب بجرح بالغ فى رأسه بعد إلقاء الطوب بكثافة عليهم،  وأشاروا إلى أنهم نقلوا أيضاً عدداً آخر من زملائهم مصابين بإصابات مختلفة.   * 





































































​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

* هجوم وحشى من امناء شرطة وعساكر فى ملابس مدنية على المتظاهرين
*[YOUTUBE]kI-SqmJLn90[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | التحرير - #enn #egypt #tahrir


 صوره. الان التحرير. مدخل الميدان من شارع القصر العينى*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

التقرير الطبي لمحمد أحمد محمود، أول ضحايا 19 نوفمبر ... نقلاً عن: المصري اليوم.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*الداخلية تلقى القبض على 43 من المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير*

                           الأحد، 20 نوفمبر  2011 - 00:03




ميدان التحرير


 كتبت سحر طلعت


ألقت وزارة الداخلية، القبض على 43 متظاهراً ممن اشتبكوا مع قوات الأمن فى أحداث ميدان التحرير.

يذكر أنه بدأت أحداث اليوم بعد محاولة للأمن بفض اعتصام  أسر شهداء ومصابى  الثورة، وسرعان ما تطورت الأحداث، وحضر المتظاهرون بكل أطيافهم، واشتبكوا  مع رجال الأمن المتواجدين داخل ميدان التحرير.


 اليوم السابع ​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*الجارديان | صورة لاطلاق الخرطوش اليوم باتجاة المتظاهرين من قبل الامن المركزي *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | متابعات - #enn #egypt 


 شهيد اليوم || صورة لشهيد اليوم فى المواجهات بين الشرطة والمتظاهرين بميدان التحرير

 الصوره منقوله من احد الصفحات*




​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*الداخلية تلقى القبض على 43 من المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير*​ 
* الأحد، 20 نوفمبر  2011 - 00:03*​ *




ميدان التحرير*​ *كتبت سحر طلعت*
*                    ألقت وزارة الداخلية، القبض على 43 متظاهراً ممن اشتبكوا مع قوات الأمن فى أحداث ميدان التحرير.*
* يذكر أنه بدأت أحداث اليوم بعد محاولة للأمن بفض اعتصام  أسر شهداء ومصابى  الثورة، وسرعان ما تطورت الأحداث، وحضر المتظاهرون بكل أطيافهم، واشتبكوا  مع رجال الأمن المتواجدين داخل ميدان التحرير.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | الأسكندريه | عاجل - #enn #alex #egypt 

 مؤكد من مراسلنا : المتظاهرين يقتحمون مدرية امن الأسكندريه الأن والأعداد بكثافه والغضب يجتاح المنطقه بأكملها*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

دروع بشرية لحماية المتحف المصرى من البلطجية​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | السويس - خاص - عاجل  #enn #suez

 مؤكد من مراسلنا : متظاهرين يقتحمون حى الأربعين بمحافظة السويس*




​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2011)

> الجارديان | صورة لاطلاق الخرطوش اليوم باتجاة المتظاهرين من قبل الامن المركزي



ياااه الصورة دى فكرتنى باحداث ماسبيرو

لما جندى طلع وضرب المتظاهرين بالرصاص

والمجلس انكر يا ترى هينكر المرة دى كمان

ولسسسسة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]56CZhkPHSto[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*  المحلة الكبرى | خرجت مسيرة في مدينة المحلة الكبرى منذ قليل تندد بما حدث  في التحرير من فض الاعتصام بالقوة وضرب المتظاهرين .. حيث خرج المئات من  اهالي المحلة الى ميدان الثورة " الشون سابقاً " وقاموا بعمل مسيرة تجوب  الشوارع الرئيسية بمدينة المحلة حتى مجلس مدينة المحلة الكبرى .. وقاموا  برفع لافتات منددة بحكم العسكر ووثيقة السلمي*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - #enn #egypt 

  "مجلس الوزراء": ما يحدث فى التحرير أمر خطير يمس مصالح البلاد*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*المشير حسين طنطاوي يجتمع حاليا مع أعضاء المجلس العسكري بوزارة الدفاع لمتابعة الموقف في ميدان التحرير*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*عمرو موسى على السي بي سي 
 - اطالب بوقف استخدام العنف مع المتظاهرين
 - قطعت زيارتى فى بعض الدول العربية لأن الوضع خطير ويتطلب وقفة
 - سوف يتدهور الوضع فى مصر كلها اقتصاديا وامنيا ليس فقط فى ميدان التحرير اذا استمر هذا الوضع*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - التحرير #tahrir #enn #egypt 

 المتظاهرين يطردون ممدوح حمزه من ميدان التحرير*






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*بيان حزب  التحالف الشعبي الاشتراكي يدين اعتداءات الامن على متظاهرى التحرير ويشير لتكرار موقف الاعلام الرسمى مع مذبحة ماسبيرو
تابع الحزب  بقلق بالغ  التطورات المؤسفة التي تجري في ميدان  التحرير منذ ليل أمس.  ويؤكد الحزب  أنه مع حق التظاهر السلمي والتعبير عن الرأي بكل  الطرق  السلمية  وضد ما  يحدث من استخدام للعنف في تفريق الاحتجاجات  خاصة أن قوات  الأمن في بلادنا  لا زالت غير ملتزمة بأي معايير من المعروفة في الدول   الديمقراطية فقد  استخدمت تلك القوات عنفا مفرطا مع المعتصمين رغم قلة  عددهم  واستخدمت  الخرطوش والرصاص المطاطي بمستوى الوجه والرقبة وليس على  مستوى الأرجل مما   يؤكد أنها لا تستهدف فقط التفريق وإنما الانتقام  والإيذاء  للمتظاهرين.

 كذلك، فإن الإعلام  الرسمي منذ أمس يكرر مرة  أخرى أسلوبه  الذميم الذي استخدم إبان مجزرة  ماسبيرو من تحريض للمواطنين في  البيوت ضد المتظاهرين  واستخدام ذلك كذريعة  لتشويه الثورة والثوار، وتسليط  الكاميرات على جزء صغير من  الصورة يبين  إحدى عربات الأمن وهي تحترق،  وإخفاء باقي الصورة الكاملة التي يتعرض  فيها  المتظاهرون للبطش والعنف  المفرط، بالإضافة إلى نغمة إلقاء اللوم على  التيارات  السياسية التي خرجت  في مظاهرات الأمس بحجة أن المليونيات دائما  ما يكون لها تداعيات  مؤسفة. 

 إن الحزب يحذر   القائمين على حكم البلاد سواء  المجلس العسكري أو وزارة شرف من أن محاولة  إحراق  البلاد في سيناريو قريب  من حريق القاهرة لن يحقق لهم أي مكاسب، كما  لم تنجح مؤامرة  ماسبيرو في 9  أكتوبر في إحداث فتنة طائفية،و خاصة بعد أن  أصبح الجميع يدركون مخاطر   الحكم العسكري وسوءاته بعد متابعة إدارة  المجلس العسكري للمرحلة الانتقالية  وبعد أن  أعربت معظم القوى السياسية عن  رفضها لتحصين المؤسسة العسكرية من  الرقابة الشعبية  بما في ذلك القوى  الإسلامية التي كانت الأقرب للمجلس  العسكري منذ خلع مبارك، فقد  صار واضحا  أن الشعب لن يقبل الخداع بعد اليوم.  ويحذر الحزب من افتعال أي مؤامرات من   شأنها تعطيل الانتخابات البرلمانية  ونقل السلطة للهيئات المدنية  المنتخبة.  

 وفي سياق تضامن  الحزب  الكامل مع مصابي  الثورة وأهاليهم وأهالي الشهداء الذين يشعرون بالغبن  والقهر  يوما بعد يوم  وهم يرون قاتليهم وجلاديهم طليقي السراح، ويرون  الثورة لم تحقق  الأهداف  التي ضحوا من أجلها بعد، يود أن يؤكد على أن  الاعتصام في ميدان التحرير كان   ولا يزال وسيلة ثورية وحق اصيل لكل  المواطنين   .   *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | عاجل - السويس - #enn #suez

 مؤكد من مراسلنا : الجيش يطلق الرصاص فى الهواء لتفريق المتظاهرين امام قسم الأربعين*





* الجيش ابتدي اهو يكشر عن انيابه *
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*صورة لأحد البلطجية المندسين المأجورين .. ايه اللي في ايده البلطجي ده؟  دي ميدالية تذكارية من القوات المسلحة تقديرا له كمصاب من مصابي الثورة*




*مش دول بلطجية ماسبيرو*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*اون تي في : اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والأمن المركزي في شارع القصر العيني الان ‎*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | التلفزيون المصرى - #enn #egypt 

 التلفزيون المصرى : اجتماع بين عصام شرف والفنجرى يوم الأحد المقبل بشأن صندوق رعاية شهداء الثوره .*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | التحرير - #enn #tahrir #egypt 

 الشرطه مازلت تطلق الغاز المسيل للدموع وعدد المتظاهرين فى ازدياد مستمر*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر - السويس - #enn #sues #egypt 

 عاجل مؤكد من مراسلنا : إشتعال النيران بحى الأربعين بمحافظة السويس الأن*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*الشرطة تعاملت مع المتظاهرين بالاساليب القانونية *
*الصورة نقلاً عن صحيفة الجارديان





*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاجل ■   انباء عن اشتعال النيران بمجمع التحرير
سنوافيكم بالتفاصيل بعد قليل






*


الحق والضلال​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

* التلفزيون المصرى : اجتماع بين عصام شرف والفنجرى يوم الأحد المقبل بشأن صندوق رعاية شهداء الثوره .*

هههههههههههههههههههه بجد حاسس انى فى ايام الثوره


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاجل الامن المركزي يقوم باحراق المجمع لالصاق التهمة بالثوار*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد  | السويس | محاولات لاقتحام قسم الأربعين بعد أن قامت الشرطة بإطلاق  الرصاص المطاطي و القنابل المسيلة على المتظاهرين و ذكر مراسلنا أن الشرطة  أطلقت أعيرة حية فوق رؤوس المتظاهرين ..كما أكد مراسلنا أن المتظاهرين قد  كسروا البوابة الحديدية للقسم ويحاولون اقتحامه #RNN

 الصور والفيديو بعد قليل نظرا لتوتر الاوضاع هناك ومتابعة مراسلينا للاحداث من قلب الحدث*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]7PyREJF-FKA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*التحرير منذ قليل*


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*الأمن المركزى يقترب من الميدان بعد استخدام القوى المفرطة ضد المتظاهرين *​ 
* السبت، 19 نوفمبر  2011 - 23:40*​ *




اشتباكات التحرير*​ *كتب محمد إسماعيل ومحمد حجاج ومحمد البحراوى ومحمود عبد الغنى وهانى الحوتى ومهاب محمود *
*اقتربت قوات الأمن المركزى من ميدان التحرير من جهة شارع محمد  محمود، وذلك بعد أن اشتدت الاشتباكات بين الطرفين بعد محاولة المتظاهرين  الاقتراب من مبنى وزارة الداخلية، مما جعل قوات الأمن تستخدم القوة المفرطة  بإطلاق كثيف للغاية للقنابل المسيلة للدموع والطلقات المطاطية والخرطوش  لإبعاد المتظاهرين.
من جانبهم تراجع المتظاهرون إلى مدخل ميدان التحرير من جهة الشارع، ووقفوا  مستخدمين الحجارة لصد الهجوم العنيف من قبل قوات الأمن المركزى.
ويشهد شارع محمد محمود حالة من الكر والفر بين المتظاهرين والأمن، فى محاولة لإجبار كل طرف الآخر على التراجع. *


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*مصادر خاصة لمصراوي: بيان للمجلس العسكري حول ''أحداث التحرير'' خلال ساعات*


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*اقتحام مبنى حى الاربعيين بالسويس والاستيلاء على كل محتوياتة*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*ضرب نار بشكل كثيف جدا عند قسم الاربعين الجديد بالسويس من الاتجاهين .. وانباء عن اقتحام مبنى حى الاربعين*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*صورة للميدان منذ قليل والمتظاهرين الان أغلبهم يتمركزون فى شارع محمد محمود لصد دخول قوات الامن المركزى للميدان*


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*


الناشط مالك الذي فقد عينه اليوم بايدي قوات الامن المركزي*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*|  قام العشرات من المتظاهرين بطرد المهندس ممدوح حمزة الذى حضر للمشاركة فى  تظاهرات أحداث ميدان التحرير مساء أمس السبت، حيث هاجمه البعض موجهين له  ألفاظاً نابية، متهميه بالخيانة والعمالة للمجلس العسكرى *


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2011)

​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*اشتعلت نقطة الإطفاء الواقعة أمام بنك التنمية والائتمان الزراعي بميدان التحرير، لكن لا تزال أسباب الحريق مجهولة.*​ *     ويحاول المتظاهرون إخماد الحريق ولكن محاولاتهم باءت بالفشل بعد انسحاب  قوات الأمن المركزي وعدم تواجد أي من قوات الدفاع المدني للتعامل مع  الحريق.*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*اللواء الفنجري: فى أسوأ الأحوال سيكون هناك رئيساً لمصر أول 2013

نفس الجمله قالها مبارك ايام الثوره لما قال انا رئيس مصر وتحدى الثوار
*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*المتظاهرين امام مبني محافظة السويس*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

* بثينه كامل تتعرض للإختناق بعد اطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع فى ميدان التحرير*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

مراسل جزيره مباشر مصر اتصاب في عينه و يتم نقله الي المستشفي الان


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2011)

الخطاب دة هيبقى بكرة يعنى ولا هسهر اسمعه


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

حسام السلاموني: حريق في بنك التنمية بسبب قنابل الغاز التي تطلقها قوات الأمن بكثافة


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

oesi no قال:


> الخطاب دة هيبقى بكرة يعنى ولا هسهر اسمعه



*اول خطاب لمبارك يوم جمعة الغضب
كان فى حدود الساعه 2 اعتقد:smile02*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*حريق في أحد طوابق بنك التنميه والإئتمان الزراعي بسبب قنبلة غاز من الداخليه*


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*اشتباكات عنيفة بالإسكندرية*

* وأنباء عن مقتل أحد المتظاهرين*​ 
*الأحد، 20 نوفمبر  2011 - 01:04*​ *الإسكندرية ـ جاكلين منير وهناء أبو العز*​ *تصاعدت حدة الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين أمام مديرية أمن  الإسكندرية، حيث فوجئ المتظاهرون بإطلاق رصاص مطاطى وقنابل مسيلة للدموع،  الأمر الذى أدى إلى إصابة 5 على الأقل، وترددت أنباء عن مقتل أحد  المتظاهرين بإصابة فى الرأس مباشرة، ونقله للمركز الطبى بسموحة.
وأكد شهود عيان وجود قناصة أعلى مبنى مديرية أمن الإسكندرية تستهدف المتظاهرين، وإطلاق كثيف لقنابل مسيلة للدموع.
يأتى ذلك فى الوقت الذى ردد فيه أكثر من 5 آلاف متظاهر الشهادة على روح  المتظاهر الذى تردد نبأ وفاته، ورددوا هتافات "الداخلية بلطجية". 
يذكر أن المظاهرة التى نظمها عدد من الحركات الشبابية والمتظاهرين، قد  تحولت إلى مسيرة تحركت من أمام المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية بسيدى جابر فى  اتجاه مديرية أمن الإسكندرية، وذلك احتجاجاً على ما يحدث بميدان التحرير من  الاعتداءات المتكررة من أجهزة الشرطة على المتظاهرين، ومحاولة فض الاعتصام  وإخلاء الميدان بالقوة. حيث ردد المتظاهرون هتافات ضد المشير والمجلس  العسكرى وضد الداخلية لإدانة ما يحدث بميدان التحرير ضد المتظاهرين.*


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اول خطاب لمبارك يوم جمعة الغضب
> كان فى حدود الساعه 2 اعتقد:smile02*


على يددددددددددددددددددددى 
والدنيا كانت بتمطر كمان


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*الامن  المركزي يقوم بإطلاق الخراطيش وتم قتل 2 من المتظاهرين ويوجد عدد من  الإصابات و مطاردات للمتظاهرين أمام مديرية الأمن بالإسكندرية الآن و إطلاق  كثيف لقنابل الغاز و الخراطيش ، ولم يتمكن مراسلنا من رفع الصور نتيجة  التدافع الصور سوف تردنا بعد قليل*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اول خطاب لمبارك يوم جمعة الغضب
> كان فى حدود الساعه 2 اعتقد:smile02*



لا يا حج
كان حوالي ١٢
لما شوفنا عالقهوه
اللي في غيط العنب


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

* وصول تعزيزات من قوات الجيش امام قسم الأربعين*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*احمد عبد الفتاح صحفي المصري اليوم بيتكلم علي اون تي في عن إصابة عينه وقد تم اقامة عمليه له علي يد د عمرو البكري *


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*اللواء الفنجري: كل من يذهب الي التحرير ويطالب بإقالة الحكومة نلبي طلبه !*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*الفنجري : اذا سارت الامور في مسارها الطبيعي سترجع القوات المسلحه الي ثكانتها قبل ٢٠١٢*


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*


المتظاهرين يرفعون الأحذيه فى وجه الأمن بمحافظة الأسكندريه ردا على ما يحدث فى ميدان التحرير*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*الان وصول حازم ابو اسماعيل الى ميدان التحرير 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

جالى صور من الجارديان لاحداث امبارح وانهرده
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/gal...ctures?CMP=twt_gu#/?picture=382068555&index=0


----------



## marcelino (19 نوفمبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *الان وصول حازم ابو اسماعيل الى ميدان التحرير
> *​




كويس علشان ياخد بالجذمه​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*مصابوا أحداث التحرير يروون شهاداتهم *

[YOUTUBE]Flqb0HwZcXI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*الصوره دى علشان اعصابنا تهدى شويه 













































*​


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*ايه الموضوع الثورة قامت تانى ولا ايه
الوضع غريب ........استرها يالىل بتستر 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | عاجل | ملخص ما قاله اللواء محسن الفنجري منذ قليل #RNN

  100 مليون جنيه في صندوق رعاية المصابين من القوات المسلحة صرف منها 70 مليون للمصابين حتي الآن
 ما يحدث اليوم يهدف إلي إسقاط مصر ولن نسمح بذلك

  القوات المسلحة مع الشرعية الدستورية المستمدة من الشعب

  لماذا يطلب البعض مناقشة ميزانية القوات المسلحة علي العلن؟

 مسموح بالمظاهرات السلمية ولكن القانون يمنع الاعتصامات والاضرابات

  القوات المسلحة انحازت للشرعية الدستورية

  الهدف مما يحدث هز العمود الذي ترتكز عليه الدولة وهو القوات المسلحة

  مصابو حرب اكتوبر لا يحصلون على معاش شهري ومصابين الثورة يحصلون على معاشات

 القوات المسلحة سيكون لها دور فعال في تأمين الانتخابات القادمة

 نحن قادرون علي تأمين الانتخابات البرلمانية القادمة

  إذا سارت الأمور في نصابها الطبيعي ستعود القوات المسلحة إلي ثكناتها قبل نهاية 2012

 المعتصمون في ميدان التحرير ليسوا من مصابي الثورة

  أين دور منظمات المجتمع المدني؟

  سيتم صرف معاشات شهرية لكل مصابي الثورة الغير قادرين علي الكسب

  بعض منظمات المجتمع المدني لديها توجهات ضد الدولة

 نناشد الشعب المصري المشاركة بقوة في الانتخابات القادمة

 لابد من التكاتف مع الحكومة الحالية لتخطي المرحلة الصعبة التي تعيشها البلاد

   - ميدان التحرير ليس الشعب المصري كله*


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2011)

الثورة مستمره بواسطة الحرامية


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*احلى حاجه بتاعت 70 مليون
وبتاعت ميدان التحرير مش الشعب كله دلوقتى بس الميدان مبقاش الشعب كله 
هههههههههههههه
*


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*المصابون فى احداث ميدان التحرير حتى الان 750 حسب بيان لوزارة الصحة
*​


----------



## marcelino (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين و قوات الامن و انباء عن محاولة اقتحام عدد من مديريات الامن فى عدد من المحافظات*



اللعب على كبير المرة دى مش زى المره الى فاتت .​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*حازم ابو اسماعيل يدعوا المتظاهرين الى الاعتصام 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## marcelino (19 نوفمبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *حازم ابو اسماعيل يدعوا المتظاهرين الى الاعتصام
> *​




اة يعنى السلفيين هاينزلوا بعد ما قالوا مش نازلين ؟!​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

متظاهرو المحلة يهتفون: ''اقتل اقتل فى الثوار.. خلي مصر تولع نار'' ‎


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*احتياجات المستشفى الميداني بميدان التحرير*
[YOUTUBE]pke2dUcgI5s[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*الىل انا شايفه فى الصور دول مش العيال السلفيين ام دقون وجلاليب
دول شباب عاديين

ودا بيانهم لحزبهم السلفى
**الدعوة السلفية تناشد المواطنين عدم التواجد بميدان التحرير والميادين العامة في المحافظات





​
*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*ياسلام لو السلفيين دول يقعدوا جنب امهم فى بيوتهم ويسيبوا الثورة الجديدة دى تكمل ونخلص بقة ونبقى بلد نضيفة
يارب نفسى اعيش فى بلدى مش منافق ومحش يسالنى عن دينى  
*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*يجماعه هو فاضل بالظبط 3 خطابات للمشير وقطع النت وفصل شبكات المحمول 
*


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2011)

​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*متضاهرون يقررون الاعتصام بميدان التحرير
*​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2011)

​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

​


----------



## marcelino (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*مسيرة شباب السلفيين الذين قرروا عدم انصياع لأوامر حزب النور داخل الميدان تهتف: الشعب يريد إسقاط المشير*


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

​


----------



## marcelino (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*أكد  التلفزيون المصري وجود عناصر من إسرائيل ، و إيران ، و حماس ، و أكثر من  300 ألف من مرتزقة القذافي ،و حوالي 10 شبيح ، و أفراد من جيش أبو لهب ..  بالأضافة لعدد 6 ديناصورات و تنين واحد ، و 7 مخريين .. و الشرطة تلتزم  بأقصي درجات ضبط النفس في مواجهتهم ، رغم إستمرار الجنود الفضائيين في  إطلاق قواذف الليزر المسيلة للدموع علي رجالة الشرطة البواسل .. حفظك الله  يا مصر*


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*التحرير يتحول لساحة حرب.. والمتظاهرون يترقبون بياناً للمشير*​*الأحد، 20 نوفمبر  2011 - 01:38* 




أحداث التحرير​ 
*كتب محمد إسماعيل ومحمد حجاج ومحمد البحراوى وهانى الحوتى *
*يشهد ميدان التحرير حالياً حالة من الغليان بين المتظاهرين وقوات  الأمن المركزى، بجميع الشوارع المؤدية إلى وزارة الداخلية، خاصة مدخل شارع  محمد محمود والقصر العينى، بينما تطلق قوات الأمن المركزى العديد من  القنابل المسيلة للدموع باتجاه المتظاهرين ناحية شارع القصر العينى، ومن  جانبهم استعان المتظاهرون برشق قوات الأمن بالحجارة، لدرجة أن ميدان  التحرير أصبح ساحة الحرب، خاصة مع طرق المتظاهرين للأسوار الحديدية على  جانب الطريق، وكأنها طبول الحرب.*
*على الجانب الآخر، هناك حالة ترقب كبيرة من جانب المتظاهرين لإلقاء المشير  بياناً يبين فيه ما يحدث على أرض الواقع، ويتخذ قرارات من شأنها تهدية  الأمور القائمة بالتحرير، كما تواصل حتى الآن المستشفيات الميدانية تلقى  العديد من حالات الاختناق والإصابات الخفيفة، بينما تستعين بسيارات الإسعاف  لنقل الحالات الخطرة إلى أقرب مستشفى، وعلى رأس تلك المستشفيات التى يتم  نقلهم إليها مستشفى المنيرة.*​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*وفاة الناشط بهاء السنوسى برصاص قوات الامن بالاسكندرية
*​


----------



## marcelino (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*حزب النور الصفحة الرسمية
يسع الفرد ما لا يسع الجماعة ، من رأي منكم النزول لنصرة إخوانه في ميدان التحرير واجباً فليفعل.
 نادر بكار*


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*وفاة أول حالة فى مظاهرات منطقة سموحة بالإسكندرية*​ 
* الأحد، 20 نوفمبر  2011 - 02:11* ​ *الإسكندرية ـ هناء أبو العز وجاكلين منير** 
**أعلن الدكتور سلامة عبد المنعم، وكيل وزارة الصحة بالإسكندرية،  وفاة أول متظاهر فى أحداث التظاهرات التى تشهدها منطقة سموحة أمام مديرية  أمن الإسكندرية.
الوفاة لشاب يدعى "بهاء الدين عبد القادر" (25 سنة) متأثراً بجراحه من  تظاهرات أمام مديرية أمن الإسكندرية، بالإضافة إلى إصابة "شادى على على"  (16 سنة) بطلق نارى فى الكتف الأيسر. 
وأشار سلامة، فى تصريح خاص لـ"اليوم السابع"، إلى أن مستشفيات الإسكندرية  فتحت باب الاستعداد والتأهب لإسعاف أى مصاب، وقامت برفع حالات التأهب  لاستقبال أى حالات أخرى. 
فى حين، توجهت 7 سيارات إلى مبنى مديرية أمن الإسكندرية لإمدادها بالقوات،  وحدث نوع من الكر والفر بين المتظاهرين والقوات النظامية للشرطة لتفريق  المتظاهرين الذين اصطفوا على جانبى الرصيف المقابل للمديرية، مؤكدين  استمرارهم فى الاعتصام. 
من جانبه، طالب الدكتور أسامة الفولى – محافظ الإسكندرية – المتظاهرين من  الشباب بضبط النفس لعدم تعطيل مسيرة الديمقراطية فى البلاد، حتى لا يؤدى  الأمر إلى تأجيل العملية الانتخابية التى سينتج عنها برلمان منتخب وحكومة  جديدة لحكم البلاد. 
وأوضح الفولى لـ "اليوم السابع" أن قوات الأمن المركزى والشرطة العسكرية قد  اضطرت للتدخل لفض التظاهر، بعد أن قام عدد من المتظاهرين بحرق عدد من  سيارات الأمن المركزى أمام المديرية، ومحاولة إشعال الحرائق بها من خلال  إلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف، مؤكداً على أن العملية الانتخابية هى الطريق  الوحيد للاستقرار فى المؤسسات الدستورية، والطريق الصحيح لتشكيل وزارة  جديدة تحظى بقبول الشعب*​


----------



## Coptic Man (20 نوفمبر 2011)

يلا اتربوا دلوقتي اقدر اقول اني دماء شهدائنا في ماسبيرو لم تضيع هدرا

واشرب يا جيش ويا داخلية


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2011)

احلى حاجة انهم الصب  قالو ان الشرطة بتعمل تفرقة لعدد 200 متظاهر
وبعد كدا قالو ان عدد الاصابات ولصت ل512 
وبعدها بكام ساعة وصلت ل616 تقريبآ
مش فاكر الاراقم الصح 
بس اللى انا مستغربله ان الارقان بقيت بتفقس هى كمان
الكدب ملهوش رجلين وسيناريو واضح وبجد فاشل اوووووووووووى​


----------



## marcelino (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*الجزيزة_ الجماعة الإسلامية: هناك أيدى خفية تحاول إشاعة الفوضى فى مصر وأحداث ميدان التحرير محاولة لإفساد الإنتخابات.*
*   ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*  يموت  الشعب بس اهم حاجة الإنتخابات :smile02*​


----------



## marcelino (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*اشتباكات جديدة أمام "الداخلية" وإصابة العشرات باختناقات*

الأحد، 20 نوفمبر  2011 -






وقعت اشتباكات عنيفة بين الأمن ومتظاهرين، أمام وزارة الداخلية مجدداً،  أسفرت عن إصابة العشرات من الجانبين، فضلاً عن اختناق آخرين، جراء لجوء  عناصر الأمن المركزى إلى استخدام قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع.

وانتشر المئات من جنود الأمن المركزى فى محيط مقر وزارة الداخلية لتأمينها،  فى الوقت الذى احتشد فيه المتظاهرون أمام مبنى الوزارة، تنديداً بأحداث  أمس واليوم، والتى أسفرت عن إصابة ما يزيد على 900 شخص.

وألقى جنود الأمن المركزى وابلاً من قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع، وتبادلا مع  المتظاهرين إلقاء الحجارة، وبادر المتظاهرون بإلقاء زجاجات المولتوف على  جنود الأمن وأشعلوا النيران فى إطارات السيارات أمام الوزارة.

وأحاط بمبنى الوزارة 18 سيارة أمن مركزى ومدرعتان، وتم إغلاق الشوارع  المحيطة بالوزارة، ومنع عبور المشاة والسيارات، وأصيب عشرات المتظاهرين  بحالات اختناق، فيما سيطر المتظاهرون تماماً على شارع محمد محمود، أمام  تراجع قوات الأمن المركزى إلى شارع منصور.​
اليوم السابع


----------



## tasoni queena (20 نوفمبر 2011)

عشان يبقوا يحاموا للمجلس العسكرى 

ويدافعو عنه ويقولوا اصابع خارجية

اهو المجلس العسكرى قالهم فى ايدى خفية وبلطجية


----------



## oesi no (20 نوفمبر 2011)

رصد| الهتافات الآن : افرحى يا أم الشهيد ثورة ... تانى من جديد.


----------



## oesi no (20 نوفمبر 2011)

الجيش بمساعدة الامن ينهى اعتصام الميدان بالقوة


----------



## oesi no (20 نوفمبر 2011)

رجوع المتظاهرين الى الميدان مرة اخرى


----------



## marcelino (20 نوفمبر 2011)

محدش هايمشى

رجعنا لنقطه البدايه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | السويس - خــاص - #ENN #Tahrir #Suez

  من مراسنا يوسف الدقاق .
 الشيخ علاء سعيد أحد شيوخ السلف بالسويس  يقود المظاهره مره أخرى فى السويس تضامنا مع ثوار التحرير ويؤكد استمرار الثوره*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | السويس - خــاص - #ENN #Tahrir #Suez

  من مراسنا يوسف الدقاق ...
 أحد قيادات الجيش يتحدث مع المتظاهرين وبدأ تقلص العدد*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - #enn #egypt #tahrir

 عاجل : آلاف المتظاهرين يستعيدون ميدان التحرير.. واشتباكات عنيفة وسط الميدان*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير  - #enn #egypt #tahrir

 وفاة أحد المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير نتيجة اقتحام قوات الأمن*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*الجيش يقتحم «التحرير» ويحرق الخيام ويطارد الآلاف.. وشهود: عشرات المصابين سقطوا*



 20 نوفمبر 2011 (8 دقائق مضت)            


 
كتب: محمد الزيات اقتحمت قوات من الجيش، ميدان التحرير من جميع المداخل لفض اعتصام الآلاف  داخله، وقال شهود عيان إن أفراداً من القوات المسلحة «بدأت ضرب  المتظاهرين، واشتبكت معهم.
 وبدأت قوات الجيش في مطاردة المعتصمين، وقال شهود العيان، إن مدرعات من  الشرطة تساند الجيش في الاقتحام، وسط وابل من القنابل المسيلة للدموع،  والرصاص المطاطي والخرطوش.



وأظهرت لقطات البث الحي التي تنقلها فضائيات، وبوابة «المصري اليوم»، عناصر  من الجيش يعتدون بالهراوات على متظاهرين قبل اعتقالهم، ويشعلون النار في  إحدى الدراجات البخارية التي كانت في الميدان، بعد تحطيمها تماماً. وانتشرت قوات الجيش والأمن المركزي في عدد من محاور الميدان، فيما واصلت  قوات أخرى تابعه للجيش، ومعها مدرعات لقوات الشرطة، في ملاحقة المتظاهرين  في اتجاه ميدان عبد المنعم رياض، وشارع طلعت حرب، ومدخل باب اللوق.
 واحترقت قوات الجيش جميع الخيام التي نصبها المعتصمون في الميدان، كما حطمت أمتعتهم، وألقت القبض على عدد غير محدد منهم.
 وأغلقت مدرعات الجيش مداخل ومخارج شارع الشيخ ريحان.
 وقال شهود عيان إن حصيلة الاقتحام «عشرات المصابين»، ولم تسن لـ«المصري اليوم»، التأكد من أعداد المصابين حتى الآن



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*عــاجل :: أول صوره لشهيد اليوم فى التحرير على ايدى قوات الأمن*


http://www.egynn.com/?cat=12— 20 نوفمبر 2011 (4 دقائق مضت)        



 
كتب: محمد الزيات 

 استشهد اليوم شاب  اسمة شهاب الدين الكرورى بعد أعتداء وحشى من قوات الأمن ” جيش وداخلية ”


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

تم اغلاق موقع رصد اخبار مصر E.N.N الان 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #enn #egypt #tahrir
 هتاف : يا مشير نتحداك ...احنا الشعب اللي كرهناك*


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #enn #egypt #tahrir
 صورة لسيارة الأسعاف تقوم بنقل المصابين*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر |  أسيوط - خــاص - #ENN #Tahrir
 مسيرة حاشدة بشوارع اسيوط والهتاف لتنديد بحكم العسكر ومساندة لثوار التحرير : والهتاف  الشعب يريد اسقاط المشير*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #enn #egypt #tahrir
 صورة لجثة فى المستشفى الميدانى*


----------



## antonius (20 نوفمبر 2011)

اين هم اولاد العهر الذين كانوا ينبحون دفاعا عن اجرام الجيش ايام مسبيرو لمجرد ان المقتولين مسيحيين؟؟ خزي عليكم دنيا و اخرة..


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

من قلب ميدان التحرير تابعونى ع الفيس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | لندن - خـــاص - #ENN #Tahrir
 صورة للمصرين بلندن يحتجون على الوضع فى ميدان التحرير*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #enn #egypt #tahrir

 من مراسلنا فى ميدان التحرير .. مقتل خمسة فى احداث فض الأعتصام اليوم بالقوة 
 واكثر من 450 مصاب*




​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*الشرطة العسكرية تنتشر فى محيط وزارة الداخلية لتأمينها*​ 
* الأحد، 20 نوفمبر  2011 - 18:09*​ *




* *
جانب من الاشتباكات*​ 
*كتب أحمد حربى*​ *وصل منذ قليل إلى مقر وزارة الداخلية رجال القوات المسلحة وأفراد  الشرطة العسكرية، وانتشرت أعداد كبيرة منهم لتأمين شارع محمد محمود وشارع  قصر العينى والشوارع المؤدية للوزارة، وذلك فى محاولة منهم لتأمين مقر  الوزارة وردع أى محاولات لاقتحام الوزارة من قبل المتظاهرين المتواجدين  بميدان التحرير .*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/Mina.Elbatal*‎Mina Elbatal

 المتظاهرين يقدرو بنحو 70 الف متظاهر*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #enn #egypt #tahrir
 صورة لأثر دماء أحد المقتولين اليوم بجوار مقر الحزب الوطنى 
 تصوير مصطفى ناجح*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*مينا البطل من التحرير 
 الان صلاه من ميدان التحرير ودعاء
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان مصر - متابعات - #enn #egypt #tahrir
 أستقالة اللؤاء عماد أبو غازي وزير الثاقفة من وزارة شرف أعتراضا على ما يحدث*




​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 نوفمبر 2011)

الوضع اصبح خطير جدا والرب يسلم مصر وشعبها


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*القبض على مصور بجريدة الأخبار أمام وزارة الداخلية*​ 
*الأحد، 20 نوفمبر  2011 - 18:25*




*المصور أشرف شحاتة*​ 
*كتب محمد الجالى*
*ألقى رجال الأمن، منذ قليل، القبض على الزميل أشرف شحاتة، أحد  مصورى مجلس الوزراء، والذى يعمل بجريدة الأخبار، وذلك أثناء تغطيته  للمواجهات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن أمام وزارة الداخلية.
وقد توجه "شحاتة" إلى مقر وزارة الداخلية بناء على تكليفات من جريدته، حيث  يعد مجلس الوزراء هو الأقرب لتغطية الحدث، وذلك بعد ورود أنباء عن محاولات  للمتظاهرين بالهجوم على مقر الوزارة واقتحامها.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #enn #egypt #tahrir

 الجيش والأمن المركزى يحاصر المتظاهرين فى قلب  ميدان التحرير 
 وهتاف يهز أرجاء المكان يسقط يسقط المشير*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #enn #egypt #tahrir

 أعداد مهولة للمتظاهرين فى شارع طلعت حرب قادمة ألى ميدان التحرير*




​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*بالفيديو..الأمن المركزى يشعل النيران فى مخيمات متظاهرى التحرير*
​ 
*الأحد، 20 نوفمبر  2011 - 17:45*​


​*متعلقات المعتصمين بعد حرقها*​ 
*كتب محمود سعد الدين*
*أكد  شهود عيان لـ "اليوم السابع" أن جنود الأمن المركزى أشعلوا  النيران فى  أحد الموتوسيكلات الموجودة بميدان التحرير، وأضاف شهود العيان  أن جنود  الأمن المركزى أشعلوا النيران فى الخيم والمتعلقات الشخصية  بالمعتصمين فى  ميدان التحرير.*


[YOUTUBE]jrcDThS8-QY&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #enn #egypt #tahrir

 المتظاهرين ومشهد يعود بنا الى أجواء يناير المتظاهرين يؤدون الصلاة وشباب مصر القبطى يلتفون حولهم لحمايتهم*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

من مينا البطل 
* 8عربيات اسعاف ع مدخل الميدان من شارع القصر العينى*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | السويس - خــاص - #ENN #Suez #tahrir

 السويس : الهتاف يرج السويس : سويس خلاص اسقطت المشير*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو عاجل|| تفاصيل الاجتماع الطارئ للمجلس العسكري منذ لحظات*

[YOUTUBE]0c3mom6EW94[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو الان || شاهد ذعر الان فى الميدان بطريقه رهيبه جدا وشاهد ماذا يفعلوا رجال الجيش الان مع المتظاهرين







*[YOUTUBE]eEJi8Dh8YKc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*هاااااام : كنيسة قصر الدوباره خلف مجمع التحرير تفتح عيادة طبية لاستقبال مصابين التحرير و علاجهم*​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*بالفيديو: مسيرات وسط ميدان التحرير تهتف ضد "المشير"*​ 
*الأحد، 20 نوفمبر  2011 - 17:32*​




*مسيرات بالتحرير ضد المشير* ​*كتب – ريمون إدوارد*
*رصدت كاميرا اليوم السابع احتكاكات بين المواطنين داخل ميدان  التحرير ومحاولات فضها من قبل المواطنيين، فى الوقت ذاتة جابت مسيرات  بأعداد كبيرة قلب الميدان تهتف ضد المشير طنطاوى وتطالب بتسليمه الحكم  لحكومة إنقاذ وطنى من المدنيين.
يأتى هذا فى الوقت الذى أعلن مجموعة من المتظاهرين والنشطاء الاعتصام فى  ميدان التحرير، مطالبين بالتسليم الفورى للسطلة من الجيش إلى المدنيين.
*​[YOUTUBE]Ay8jvbgIYQ4&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | التحرير - #ENN#Tahrir

 جانب من اقتحام ميدان التحرير *



[YOUTUBE]-E20dHMJ7MU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*مينا البطل 

**مصورين من قناة الفراعين لم يتمكنو من دخول الميدان*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*هــــــام .. فيديو بعد الهجوم على التحرير وجثث ملقاه على الأرض*



[YOUTUBE]Fr2-VlldcuE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## بإسلامي افتخر (20 نوفمبر 2011)

ياريت لو حد عنده فكرة هل في حاجة في منطقة السيدة عائشة ولا لأ انا سمعت ان فيه بلطجية هناك واعمال شغب اللي يعرف حاجة يقول بالله عليكم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #enn #egypt #tahrir
 عــاجل تراجع تام للشرطة العسكرية من ميدان التحرير بعد زحف قوى من الثوار وأمتلاء قلب ميدان التحرير بالمتظاهرين*
​


----------



## oesi no (20 نوفمبر 2011)

القاء جثة شهيد فى الزبالة
[YOUTUBE]Fr2-VlldcuE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | الاسكندرية - خاص  - #alex  #ENN #Tahrir

 مسيرة في الإسكندرية تتحرك في شارع بورسعيد الآن متجهة للمنطقة الشمالية العسكرية*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - العربية - #ENN #Tahrir
 عدد المصابين فى التحرير يقدر بحوالى  1194 مصاب وجريح*
​


----------



## بإسلامي افتخر (20 نوفمبر 2011)

ياناس حد يعرف حاجة عن الأحداث اللي في السيدة عائشة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | الاسكندرية - خاص - #alex #ENN #Tahrir

 المسيرة تزداد والعدد يقترب لـ ١٠ الاف*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو عاجل وخطير الان || سقوط قتلى فى ميدان التحرير وشاهد الاعداد حتى الان






*[YOUTUBE]hxxjjOrUhX0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - متابعات - #enn #egypt #tahrir
 التلفزيون المصري: بيان لمجلس الوزراء بعد قليل تعليقا على أحداث ميدان التحرير*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #enn #egypt #tahrir

 أنباء تؤكد أعتقال الشيخ مظهر شاهين أمام مسجد عمر مكرم وخطيب الثورة*




​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*و آخرتها ؟؟؟؟؟*​

:close_tem

:budo:

:nunu0000:

:vava:

:gun:
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | سوهاج - خــاص - #ENN #Sohag #Tahrir

 من مراسلنا بسوهاج
 مسيرات حاشده فى طريقها الى مبنى مدرية الأمن فى سوهاج خرجت من جامعة سوهاج وبعض المساجد*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و آخرتها ؟؟؟؟؟*​
> 
> 
> :close_tem
> ...



*قرر المشير طنطاوي تخليه عن السلطه للرئيس مبارك , و الله الموفق و المستعان
 بس لسه مستنين الراجل اللى حيقف ورا عصم شرف يخرج من الحمام :smile01
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - متابعات - #enn #egypt #tahrir
 المصرى :: أحمد حرارة... فقد عينه اليمين يوم 28 يناير... وفقد عينه الشمال يوم 19 نوفمبر
 ويبقى الأمل على مستمراًٍ*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

* مينل البطل | من امام هارديز الهتاف الان الشعب يريد اسقاط المشير*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | الاسكندرية - خاص - #alex #ENN #Tahrir

 مسيرات تقترب من المنطقة العسكرية الشمالية بالإسكندرية.. والهتافات ترج الشوارع*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*مينل البطل |  من امام الجامعه الامريكيه الاعداد مهوله وغازل مسيل للدموع الريحه صعبه وبشعه*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | السويس - خــاص - #ENN #Suez #tahrir
 من مراسلنا يوسف الدقاق ::

 الجيش يطلق أعيره ناريه فى الهواء ترج أرجاء منطقة الأربعين ويقبض على اكثر من 20 متظاهر*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر |  التلفزيون المصري - #ENN#Egypt

 بيان مجلس الوزراء  :الحكومه تدعم وزاره الداخليه دعم كاملا*
​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*طبيب بالمستشفى الميدانى: وقوع 4 قتلى بطلقات نارية فى التحرير*​ 
* الأحد، 20 نوفمبر  2011 - 18:45*
*




*
*                            جانب من الاشتباكات الأخيرة بميدان التحرير*​ 
*كتبت دانه الحديدى وأحمد حسن*
*أكد طبيب بالمستشفى الميدانى لـ"اليوم السابع"، رفض ذكر اسمه، أن  اقتحام قوات الأمن لميدان التحرير منذ قليل أسفر عن 4 قتلى، بعد إصابتهم  بطلقات نارية، مؤكدا أن هوياتهم مجهولة حتى هذه اللحظة.
وأضاف أن المستشفى الميدانى المقام بمسجد الرحمن، أمام الجامعة الأمريكية،  استقبل إصابات بطلقات نارية وخرطوش، لافتا إلى أن الاتصالات انقطعت تماما  مع بقية المستشفيات الميدانية الموجودة بمناطق متفرقة بالميدان، وغير معلوم  مصير الأطباء القائمين عليها. 
وبحسب شهود عيان، فإن أحد المتظاهرين المتوفين لقى مصرعه إثر تعرضه لطلق  نارى خلال الاشتباكات الدائرة بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين الفارين من ميدان  التحرير، وذلك بجوار موقف عبد المنعم رياض الملاصق للميدان، أسفل كوبرى 6  أكتوبر.*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *قرر المشير طنطاوي تخليه عن السلطه للرئيس مبارك , و الله الموفق و المستعان
> بس لسه مستنين الراجل اللى حيقف ورا عصم شرف يخرج من الحمام :smile01
> *
> ​






*قرر المشير طنطاوي تخليه عن السلطه للشيخ س ص ع  , و الله الموفق و المستعان

*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | الاسكندرية - خاص - #alex #ENN #Tahrir
 وصول المسيرة الان الى المنطقة الشمالية  وتضم 3000 متظاهر*




​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*اشتباكات عنيفة بـ"باب اللوق".. والمتظاهرون يعودون لـ"التحرير"*​ 
*الأحد، 20 نوفمبر  2011 - 18:31*




جانب من الاشتباكات الأخيرة فى التحرير​ 
*كتب نورا فخرى وإيمان على ومحمود عبد الغنى وهانى الحوتى*
*عاد المتظاهرون مرة أخرى لميدان التحرير بعد انسحاب قوات الأمن من  الميدان، وسط استمرار الاشتباكات عند شارع محمد محمود وباب اللوق وشارع  قصر العينى، وذلك بعدما تمكنت قوات الأمن من إخلاء الميدان منذ ما يقرب من  ساعة، وأضرموا النيران فى خيام المعتصمين وأمتعتهم. 
وفور عودتهم للميدان مجدداً، ردد المتظاهرون شعارات "الشعب يريد إسقاط  النظام"، فيما ترددت أنباء عن سقوط أحد المتظاهرين شهيداً، فضلاً عن إصابة  العشرات.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *قرر المشير طنطاوي تخليه عن السلطه للشيخ س ص ع  , و الله الموفق و المستعان
> 
> *
> ​



*علي خيره الله

 بس ربنا يسهل للي في الحمام ده 
علشان يلحق يجي يقف وراه :smile02
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | دمياط - خــاص - #ENN #Damietta
 مؤكد من مراسلنا 
 مسيرات ضخمة فى شوارع دمياط للتنديد بحكم العسكر*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | سوهاج - خــاص - #ENN #Sohag #Tahrir

  من مراسلنا بسوهاج
 المتظاهرين يقطعون طريق سوهاج أخميم الأن*
​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*أبو غازى يستقيل من "الثقافة" اعتراضا على قمع المتظاهرين *​ 
*الأحد، 20 نوفمبر  2011 - 18:14*​ 



*عماد أبو غازى وزير الثقافة*​ 
*كتبت دينا عبد العليم وبلال رمضان *
*قدم الدكتور عماد أبو غازى، وزير الثقافة، استقالته عصر اليوم،  الأحد اعتراضا على أسلوب المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، ومجلس الوزراء  ووزارة الداخلية، فى التعامل مع متظاهرى ميدان التحرير، واستخدام العنف  المفرط ضدهم.*
* وقدم أبو غازى استقالته لمجلس الوزراء، ورفض حضور اجتماع أعضاء مجلس الوزراء مع المجلس العسكرى القائم حاليا.*
* وقد أكد مكتب، وزير الثقافة تقديم أبو غازى استقالته، كما كتب الدكتور عز  الدين شكرى فشير أمين عام المجلس الأعلى للثقافة السابق وصديق أبو غازى،  على حسابه الخاص على موقع توتير أن أبو غازى قدم استقالته مساء اليوم الأحد  احتجاجا على قمع المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير. *
* وقد حاول "اليوم السابع" الاتصال بأبو غازى، لكنه فضل غلق هاتفه المحمول.*
​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 نوفمبر 2011)

> مينل البطل | من امام هارديز الهتاف الان الشعب يريد اسقاط المشير



افتكروا اسقاط المشير دلوقتى لما اداهم بالجزمة

لكن ما احنا اتدهسنا كان حامى حمى البلاد

اللهم لا شماتة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *علي خيره الله
> 
> بس ربنا يسهل للي في الحمام ده
> علشان يلحق يجي يقف وراه :smile02
> *​




*صدقنى هو دا اللى ح يحصل*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> افتكروا اسقاط المشير دلوقتى لما اداهم بالجزمة
> 
> لكن ما احنا اتدهسنا كان حامى حمى البلاد
> 
> اللهم لا شماتة



*هى ديه الناس اللى بتفهم و لا بلاش*​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*"الصحة": 53 مصابا حصيلة فض اعتصام "التحرير" ولم نبلغ بوفيات*​ 
الأحد، 20 نوفمبر  2011 - 19:19




*جانب من الاشتباكات الأخيرة بالتحرير*​ 
*كتبت دانه الحديدى*
*أكد محمد الشربينى، المتحدث الرسمى باسم وزارة الصحة، أن عدد  المصابين الذين تم نقلهم للمستشفيات عقب فض اعتصام ميدان التحرير منذ قليل،  وصل إلى 53 مصابا، فى الوقت الذى تعذر فيه تسجيل عدد الذين تم إسعافهم  داخل الميدان.
ومن ناحية أخرى، أوضح الشربينى أنه لم يتم إبلاغ وزارة الصحة بوقوع أى  وفيات حتى هذه اللحظة، على الرغم من إعلان أطباء المستشفى الميدانى وفاة 4  متظاهرين.*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*مش كانت الهتافات إمبارح الله أكبر و اسلامية اسلامية  
و النهاردة إسقاط المشير 
يا ترى بكرة ح تبقى إيه *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*حريق فى شارع وزارة الداخليه





انسه متطوعه بمحلول مضاد للدموع





عربيه محروقه من اما كوستا




تصوير مينا البطل من قلب الاحداث
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - استغاثه - #enn #egypt #tahrir

 وصلتنا استغاثه من ميدان التحرير الان : الامن يحاصر المستشفي الميداني  ويحتجز اطباء  ومطلوب اطباء لان الاصابات كثيره ويحتاجون ايضا الي اسعافات  اوليه*
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*يارب اللى ييجى بعد المشير  ياخد درس من اللى قبله

الدرس هو :: المسلمين مالهمش أمان*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*متابعات” الاسكندرية : الامن المركزى يستقبل المتظاهرين عند مديرية الامن بالغاز و الخرطوش*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*مينا البطل | الهجوم الان من طرفنا والهتاف ايد واحده وصوت نار فى الهواء

**الاعداد فى تزايد رهيب والهتاف الشعب يريد اسقاط المشير
*

​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*بالفيديو.. مصابون: الشرطة استخدمت القوة المفرطة لفض اعتصام التحرير *​ 
*الأحد، 20 نوفمبر  2011 - 18:54*





*أحد المصابين*​ 
*كتبت رانيا فزاع *
*"سأعود للتحرير لمساعدة الأطباء بمجرد خروجى من المستشفى"، بهذه  الكلمات بدأ وليد محمد أبو وردة، أحد المصابين، بأحداث التحرير، أمس، حديثه  حول ما حدث له وزملائه أثناء محالات قوات الشرطة فض الاعتصام، واقتحام  الميدان.
"وليد" الذى يعمل إخصائى أمراض قلب أتى من الزقازيق مباشرة بمجرد أن رأى  استغاثات من جانب زملائه من الثوار بضرورة الانضمام لهم ومؤازراتهم، فتحرك  من الزقازيق فى الساعة التاسعة مساء ووصل لميدان التحرير فى الحادية عشر  ونصف ولم تمر عليه سوى نصف ساعة ثم تعرض للإصابة، مباشرة.* *
وعما حدث له يقول "كنت أقف بجانب المتظاهرين نشكل دروعا بشرية لمنع قوات  الشرطة من اقتحام الميدان، وفوجئت بشىء ثقيل يصيبنى ببطنى، لم أكن أعرف ما  هو"، فتحركت مباشرة للمستشفى الميدانى بالتحرير وتناولت مسكنات من الأطباء  الذين أكدوا أن هذا طلق خرطوش، ولكنه من الممكن أن يكون أصابنى بنزيف داخلى  ولأننى طبيب وأعلم خطورة هذا، توجهت بمساعدة أحد المواطنين بدراجته  البخارية إلى مستشفى قصر العينى، حيث كان يوجد العديد من الحالات المصابة  والتى تحتاج العلاج ولم يستطع الأطباء متابعتنا جميعا.* *
ويستطرد "طلبت منهم ضرورة إجراء عملية جراحية فورية لى لأنى شعرت بسوء  حالتى وبدايات الدخول فى غيبوبة، وأجريت اتصالات بأحد أقاربى بالزقازيق  الذين اتصلوا بالمستشفى وقاموا بنقلى على الفور لمستشفى قصر العينى  الفرنساوى.
 ويضيف وليد "حاول ضباط الشرطة بالأمس فض الاعتصام بكل قوتهم وباستخدام رصاص خرطوش مكثف على المتظاهرين وقنابل مسيلة للدموع".
 وعن المطالب التى يرغب فى تحقيقها فى الفترة القادمة أكد "على المجلس  العسكرى التخلى عن السلطة الآن، فقد انتهت المرحلة الانتقالية وعليه أن  يعود لثكناته ويترك السلطة لمدنيين.
 وعما يتردد عن وجود بلطجية اندسوا وسط المتظاهرين أمس أوضح وليد "كافة  المتظاهرين كانوا من الشباب من اتجاهات سياسية مختلفة رغبوا فى سرعة تسليم  السلطة وتحقيق مبادئ الثورة ولم يكن يوجد تواجد يذكر عن المتظاهرين.
 على الجانب الآخر، كان يرقد محمد أحمد 19 عاما بمستشفى قصر العينى، يتلقى  العلاج من رصاصتين خرطوش فى البطن وواحدة فى الكتف الأيمن، ويقول "اتجهت  للتحرير فى الساعة الثانية عشر صباحا، لمساعدة المتظاهرين خاصة بعد أن  شاهدت المواجهات بينهم وبين رجال الشرطة على شاشات التلفاز.
 وبعد ذهابى بحوالى ساعة تعرضت للإصابة ثم اتجهت بمساعدة أحد أطباء الإسعاف  إلى مستشفى قصر العينى، حيث بدأت فى تلقى العلاج، ويوجه أحمد رسالة لكافة  المتظاهرين بضرورة الصمود ضد بطش الشرطة.
*​
[YOUTUBE]player_embedded&v[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر |  دمنهور - خــاص - #ENN #Damanhur

 فى تمام الساعة الثامنة بتوقيت مصر تبدأ بمدينة دمنهور ميدان الساعة أكبر  ميداين دمنهور مظاهرة دعم للمتظاهرين فى التحرير وتنديداً بحكم العسكر*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | المنصورة - خــاص - #ENN #Mansoura

 طريق المنصورة- دكرنس مقطوع تماما ً والأهالى أحرقت قسم شرطة محلة دمنة وسيارات الأمن المركزى وهناك 4 قتلى .*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | الاسكندرية - خاص - #alex #ENN #Tahrir

 ضرب رصاص حي علي المتظاهرين امام المديرية في الاسكندرية الان*
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *مينا البطل | الهجوم الان من طرفنا والهتاف ايد واحده وصوت نار فى الهواء
> 
> **الاعداد فى تزايد رهيب والهتاف الشعب يريد اسقاط المشير
> *
> ...



[YOUTUBE]7HT8EZYm98A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*مينا البطل | من امام هارديز الاعداد رهيبه وفى تزايد مستمر والهتاف 
*

*يا مشير صحى صحى النوم انهرده اخر يوم*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | السويس - خــاص - #ENN #Suez #tahrir
  من مراسلنا يوسف الدقاق ::

 قوات الجيش تصل الى قسم  الأربعين وتطلق الأعيرة الناريه فى الهواء*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*مجلس الوزراء يتوجه بكامل هيئته إلى المجلس العسكري لمناقشة الوضع الراهن
 
*​*




توجه   الآن مجلس الوزراء بكامل هيئته إلى المجلس العسكري، لمناقشة التطورات   الأخيرة والأزمة الجارية، ومن المتوقع أن يلقى أسامة هيكل وزير الإعلام   بيانًا عقب الاجتماع لإعلان ما توصلوا إليه.

​



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*صورة من المستشفى الميداني بميدان التحرير لاحد المصابين بالرصاص المطاطي





*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*بالصوره عاجل من قناه النهار || شاهد خساره البورصه اليوم





*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | الاسكندرية - خاص - #alex #ENN #Tahrir

 مسيرة بشارع كامب شيزار متوجهه الى المنطقة الشمالية للانضمام للمتظاهرين*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*متابعات” دمياط : مسيرات ضخمة فى شوارع دمياط للتنديد بحكم العسكر*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*مينا البطل | الهتاف وحياة دمك يا شهيد الثوره راجعه من جديد ارحل ارحل يا مشير ولم كلابك من التحرير ارحل ارحل ارحل*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

عياد رفعت. صور فيس. نزلها


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*بالصور :: مديرية امن اسكندرية منذ قليل 





























*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | أحداث التحرير | انسحب عدد كبير من المتظاهرين من أمام وزارة الداخلية .. وتقوم قوات من الجيش بحماية المبنى .. وتواجد مدرعات للجيش امام الداخلية ..وعلى صعيد آخر احترق أمس مبنى الغرفة التجارية القريب من مقر وزارة الداخلية *


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شرف: الانتخابات فى موعدها.. والتوتر الحالى "مفتعل" لتأجيلها*​ 
*الأحد، 20 نوفمبر  2011 - 19:29*​ 




*رئيس مجلس الوزراء الدكتور عصام شرف*​ *(أ ش أ)*​ *أكد مجلس الوزراء برئاسة عصام شرف، الالتزام بإجراء الانتخابات فى  موعدها، لافتا إلى أن التوتر المفتعل حاليا يستهدف تأجيل الانتخابات أو  إلغاءها لمنع إعادة بناء مؤسسات الدولة.
جاء ذلك فى بيان صدر عقب اجتماع طارئ لمجلس الوزراء اليوم "الأحد" لبحث  تداعيات الأحداث المؤسفة بميدان التحرير، التى بدأت منذ عصر أمس "السبت"،  وما صاحبها من أحداث فى بعض المحافظات الأخرى.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> عياد رفعت. صور فيس. نزلها



 جاري الرفع ....


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | وكالات | عمرو موسى للجزيرة مباشر مصر قبل قليل #RNN

** الوضع الحالى أصبح مهدداً للحركة السياسية المصرية نحو المستقبل
 ** السلطه المدنيه المنتخبه صاحبة الحق في حكم مصر
 ** لست مع تأجيل الانتخابات البرلمانيه
 ** طلبات الشباب مشروعه لتحديد موعد زمني لتسليم السلطه الى سلطه مدنيه منتخبه في اقرب وقت ممكن*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*علم مصر من قلب الميدان




تصويرمينا البطل منذ 3 دقائق

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*احتجاز 4 مجندين امن مركزي وضابط وتجريدهم من اسلحتهم 
ومحاوله لبعض المتضاهرين للتعدي عليهم 

بوابه الوفد الاليكترونيه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | متابعات .. كارلوس لاتوف يرسم عن احداث التحرير والعسكرى*




​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*احتجاز مقدم ومجند شرطة عسكرية بـ"عمر مكرم" و"شاهين" يفرج عنهما *​ 
*الأحد، 20 نوفمبر*  2011 - 19:22​ 



*مظهر شاهين*​ 
*كتب عز النوبى *
*بعد محاولة قوات الشرطة العسكرية ووزارة الداخلية فض اعتصام ميدان  التحرير بالقوة، احتجز متظاهرون مقدم من الشرطة العسكرية ومجند داخل مسجد  عمر مكرم، رداً على استخدام القوة ضد المتظاهرين.
وتدخل مظهر شاهين، خطيب مسجد عمر مكرم والملقب بـ"خطيب الثورة"، وعدد من  شباب الثورة للإفراج عن المقدم والمجند وإعادته إلى مقر عمله، وقال شاهين  "معركتنا ليست مع الجيش ونحن نريد المحافظة عليه..فخلافنا ليس مع القوات  المسلحة فإن كنا نتحفظ على أسلوب إدارة الأزمة إلا أننا نريد الحفاظ على  كرامتها". 
وأكد "شاهين"، لـ"اليوم السابع"، أنه أقنع محتجزى مقدم الشرطة العسكرية  بإطلاق سراحه، وهو ما تم بالفعل بعد إدخاله فى سيارة إسعاف أرسلته لمكان  عمله. 
وقال "شاهين" إنه أجرى اتصالاً هاتفياً مع اللواء محسن مراد، مدير مديرية  أمن القاهرة، لمطالبته بالإفراج عن الشباب المعتقلين فى أحداث 19 و 20  نوفمبر الجارى، وتابع: "أتوجه مساء اليوم لمقر الداخلية لاستلامهم بعد نجاح  التفاوض مع مسئولى الوزارة". *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - متابعات - #enn #egypt #tahrir
 أستقالة الفنان توفيق عبدالحميد رئيس قطاع الإنتاج الثقافي، بعد أحتجاجة على التعامل مع المتظاهرين فى التحرير*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*مينا البطل | الهتاف الان اضرب دخان اضرب حى يا طنطاوى دورك جاى*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | الاسكندرية - خاص - #alex #ENN #Tahrir

 غدا 12ظهرا مسيرة طلاب مجمع الكليات الطبى بالاسكندرية نحو المنطقة الشمالية لتسليم السلطة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

* عــاجــل مــن شــرف




 
رئيس مجلس الوزراء الدكتور عصام شرف
(أ ش أ)
الأحد، 20 نوفمبر 2011 - 19:29

أكد مجلس الوزراء برئاسة عصام شرف، الالتزام بإجراء الانتخابات فى موعدها،   لافتا إلى أن التوتر المفتعل حاليا يستهدف تأجيل الانتخابات أو إلغاءها   لمنع إعادة بناء مؤسسات الدولة. 

جاء ذلك فى بيان صدر عقب اجتماع طارئ لمجلس الوزراء اليوم "الأحد" لبحث   تداعيات الأحداث المؤسفة بميدان التحرير، التى بدأت منذ عصر أمس "السبت"،   وما صاحبها من أحداث فى بعض المحافظات الأخرى. 



 *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | السويس - خــاص - #ENN #Suez #tahrir
  من مراسلنا يوسف الدقاق ::

 قوات الجيش تفرق المتظاهرين بالضرب بالعصى وهناك حالة كر وفر*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

تصوير مينا البطل​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | الجزيره مباشر مصر - #ENN #Tahrir
 وزارة الصحة المصرية: وفاة 3 أشخاص و إصابة 192 آخرين خلال إشتباكات ميدان التحرير اليوم*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*متابعات” المنصورة : أهالى المنصورة يحرقون قسم شرطة محلة دمنة و 4 قتلى على الاقل*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | السويس - خــاص - #ENN #Suez #tahrir
  من مراسلنا يوسف الدقاق ::
 المتظاهرين يسيطرون على ميدان الأربعين بالسويس ويغلقونه تماماً وبدأ الأعتصامات فى الميدان*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | الاسكندرية - خاص - #alex #ENN #Tahrir


 حالات اختناق واغماءات كثيرة امام مديرية الامن بالاسكندرية ناتجة عن استخدام الغاز المسيل للدموع*
​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*الان مظاهرات بالاسماعيليه امام مديرية الامن
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #enn #egypt #tahrir

 صورة لأحد ضباط القوات المسلحة ومعه مجند شرطة تم حجزهم داخل مسجد عمر مكرم*




​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*مظاهرات بطنطا للتنديد بأحداث التحرير
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | الاسكندرية - خاص - #alex #ENN #Tahrir

 عدد من عربات الامن المركزى تتجة الى مديرية امن الاسكندرية بسموحة الان*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*بثينة كامل عقب الإفراج عنها: الضباط عاملونا جيدا.. وأفراد الشرطة تحرشوا بنا


سمر نصر
20-11-2011 | 19:00 1 1140 





بثينة كامل
أفرجت قوات الأمن عن بثينة كامل عقب احتجازها بميدان التحرير، وبرفقتها   مجموعة من النشطاء السياسيين، وقالت لـ"بوابة الأهرام" إن ضباط الأمن   تعاملوا معها بطريقة جيدة طوال فترة احتجازها، وإن أحد الضباط قال لها:   "احنا بنحميكم من الشعب والجماهير اللى عايزة تقطعكم"، إلا أنها أكدت   تعرضها ومن معها من النشطاء لتحرشات من قبل أفراد الشرطة. 

وأرجعت بثينة كامل سبب نزولها إلى التحرير، بأنها أردات مد المتواجدين   بالميدان بزجاجات "الخل" لمساعدتهم فى التغلب على الأضرار الناتجة عن الغاز   المسيل للدموع، وأنه في أثناء تواجدها بأحد المستشفيات الميدانية   بالتحرير، اقتحمت قوات الأمن المستشفى وطالبها أحد الضباط بالخروج من   المستشفى فرفضت، وقال له إنها لن تخرج إلا ومعها كل من فى المستشفى، وهو   ماحدث بالفعل. 

وأضافت أن أحد أفراد الأمن المركزى قال لها: "هو انتوا فاكرينا إسرائيليين"   فردت قائلة:"احنا ماسكين امبارح فوارغ قنابل اسرائيلية الصنع".




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو || شاهد الشيخ مظهر شاهين منذ لحظات وماذا قال عن اخبار اعتقاله اليوم وتفاصيل تقال لاول مره منه عن ما حدث اليوم فى المسجد






*[YOUTUBE]9O88eFhkv2Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*فييدو || شاهد لميس الحديدى هتجنن على الهواء بسبب مشهد عرض اليوم فى ميدان التحرير








*[YOUTUBE]L6R9KI6bs1A[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*سعد عبود: لدى مستندات تدين المشير طنطاوي فى حادث غرق عبارة السلام*


*http://www.egynn.com/?cat=12— 20 نوفمبر 2011 (6 دقائق مضت)      * 

*

* 
* كتب: محمد الزيات* *فجر النائب السابق سعد عبود، مرشح قائمة التحالف الديمقراطي الجنوبية  ببني سويف، مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل، عندما أكد أنه يمتلك مستندات تدين  المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة في حادث عبارة  السلام الذي راح ضحيتها أكثر من 1200 مصري، وأنه سجل ذلك في مسودة مجلس  الشعب.
* 

*
عبود، أضاف في مؤتمر انتخابي جماهيري ببني سويف، أن الرئيس المخلوع محمد  حسني مبارك، خان العروبة، خلال اجتياح إسرائيل للبنان وغزة، عندما رفض  النظام تقديم المساعدات إلى البلدين العربيتين وأغلق المعابر.
* 
*
من جانبه، قال الدكتور حمدي زهران، مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة بمركز الواسطى  ببني سويف، أن النظام السابق اتخذ من الاستعمار قدوة فاعتبر قياد الشعب  الجاهل أسهل، فكان يسير على نهج الاستعمار، مشيرا إلى أن التعليم يعاني  مشاكل كبيرة جدا.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | أسيوط - خــاص - #ENN #Assiut
 هتافات أسيوط هى الأقوى والأعلى
  من مراسلنا بأسيوط محمد الدهشان
 الشرطه العسكريه حلوه بس شقيه ام طقيه حمرا خطفت منى الثوره الشرطه زعلانه هى اللى غلطانه سابت بلطجيه واعتقلت ثورجيه*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | أسيوط - خــاص - #ENN #Assiut

 من مراسلنا بأسيوط محمد الدهشان
 اكثر من 2500 متظاهر فى أسيوط ينددون بحكم العسكر ويساندون متظاهرى التحرير*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاجل جدا من الأسكندرية




 

 تجدد الأشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين فى منطقة سموحة باللأسكندرية



المصدر|قناة النيل للاخبار * ​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مع ان التعامل معاهم مش بالعنف اللى احنا اتعاملنا بيه

بس دلوقتى اقدر اقول

مسلم ومسيحى بضربة واحدة


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*حركة 6 ابريل تعلن الاعتصام فى ميدان التحرير
لحين انتهاء الازمة وتحقيق مطالب تسليم السلطه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*لصحة: 192 مصابًا و3 وفيات حصيلة المواجهات بالتحرير ليرتفع عدد المصابين لـ 1386


حسام زايد
20-11-2011 | 19:41 12 




احداث ميدان التحرير
أسفرت المظاهرات أمام وزارة الداخلية ومواجهات ميدان التحرير عن وقوع 192   إصابة جديدة بين المتظاهرين والأمن، مما رفع أعداد المصابين النهائية إلى   1386، كما توفي 3 مواطنين وتم إسعاف 82 حالة بموقع الأحداث. 

وأوضح بيان أخير لوزارة الصحة عن الأحداث الجارية حاليا أنه تم نقل 110   حالات إلى مستشفيات المنيرة وقصر العينى والفرنساوى وأحمد ماهر. 




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #enn #egypt #tahrir

 من مراسلنا بميدان التحرير محمد النورى 
 عــاجل : أستشهاد أحد الشباب الثوار للتو فى شارع محمد محمود أثر تلقية رصاصة من قوات الأمن*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #enn #egypt #tahrir
 مؤكد ألتروس الزمالك والأهلى فى طريقهم للمشاركة بكامل عددهم فى مظاهرات التحرير*
​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*جورج اسحاق يعلق حملتة الانتخابية احتجاجا على الاحداث
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | الاسكندرية - #alex #ENN #Tahrir

 الجزيره |   اعتقال عشرة متظاهرين في الاسكندريه*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*بأمر شباب الميدان .. منع الحركات  السياسية والتيارات الإسلامية من دخول التحرير                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





أميرة وهبة

شهد  ميدان التحرير اليوم غيابًا تامًا لجميع القوى السياسية والتيارات   الإسلامية، حيث سيطر على الميدان جموع الشباب المستقل وعدد من الحركات   والائتلافات الشبابية، التي نشأت بعد ثورة 25 يناير. وقد رفضت جموع الشباب   وجود أي فصيل ينتمي للأحزاب أو التيارات السياسية، بعد أن وجهوا اتهامات   لهم بالبحث عن الكرسي والمصالح الشخصية، وترك المصلحة العليا للبلاد. كما   رفض الشباب في الميدان بناء أي مسارح لتتحدث النخبة من فوقها أو السياسيين،   وأعلنوا أن الميدان للشباب الذي تعرض للقهر والضرب والاعتداءات  والإصابات،  وليس للنخب السياسية التي تعشق الظهور الإعلامي، وتبحث عن  المال والسلطة،  والقفز علي الشباب والشهداء منذ اندلاع الثورة في يومها  الأول. 
كما رفض  شباب التحرير رفع أي ملصقات أو شعارات أو لافتات داخل الميدان  تمثل أي  فصيل أو تيار أو شخص، وتم توحيد رفع العلم المصري فقط داخل  الميدان. 
وردد  المتظاهرون هتافات "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر" "يا شهيد نام وارتاح..  واحنا  هنفضل في الميدان".. "يسقط يسقط المشير" " هنحله" و"ارحل .. ارحل".










*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | بورسعيد - خــاص - #ENN #Port Said
 اكثر من 500 متظاهر يفترشون الارض امام البوابة الرئيسية لمديرية امن بورسعدي وينضم اليهم التراس المصرى*
​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*ألمانيا تستنكر الوضع فى مصر وتدعو إلى الهدوء*​ 
*الأحد، 20 نوفمبر  2011 - 19:46*





*وزير الخارجية الألمانى جيدو فسترفيلى*​*برلين (ا.ف.ب)*
*دعا وزير الخارجية الألمانى جيدو فسترفيلى الأحد، إلى الهدوء فى  مصر، معتبراً أن الاشتباكات العنيفة التى تشهدها البلاد هى مدعاة "قلق  كبير" وتهدد بإخراج قاطرة التقدم نحو الديمقراطية عن مسارها.
وقال فسترفيلى فى بيان أصدرته الخارجية الألمانية فى برلين: "الأنباء  الأخيرة الواردة من القاهرة والإسكندرية تبعث على قلق كبير، إننى أدعو كل  الأطراف للامتناع عن العنف".
وتابع: "لقد طالب الشعب المصرى خلال الشهور الأخيرة دون انقطاع بمواصلة  التقدم نحو الديمقراطية فى بلادهم، وهو ما لا يجب تهديده الآن".
وقال فسترفيلى إن إجراء الانتخابات بشكل سلمى ومنظم هو أولوية قصوى، مضيفاً  أنّ هكذا يمكن لمصر أن تخطو خطوة مهمة فى اتجاه الديمقراطية.. يتعين الآن  بذل كل ما هو ممكن للسماح بخطوة أولى نحو نقل السلطة إلى حكومة تنبثق  شرعيتها من الديمقراطية".*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

> *نداء الى كل من فى التحرير وجميع الثوار فى مصر موكد من جهه امنيه شريفه
> هناك امر من جهه سياديه لعناصر من الامن بحرق ادوار فى وزاره الداخليه وسيتهمون الثوار بحرقها
> ابعدوا عن وزاره الداخليه هناك موامره كبرى ........ الاعلام وقناه الحياه  يستضيف ناس الان يقولون لماذا الثوار يذهبون الى وزاره الدخليه الا لكى  يحرقوها انها موامره ستحدث الان ليلثقوا التهم بكم  احذرووووووووووووووووووووووووووا*​



* في حد ناشر التعليق ده *
*ممكن يكون بجد *
*تحسبا للظروف نفتكر التعليق ده *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | السويس - خــاص - #ENN #Suez #tahrir
 طائرة حربية تحلق فى سماء السويس*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | أسيوط - خــاص - #ENN #Assiut
  الآلاف يحاصرون مديرية أمن أسيوط .. وتعزيزات من الجيش تتوافد لتدعيم الموقف*
​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*"بثينة كامل" تكذب "الأهرام" وتؤكد تعرضها للتحرش من الداخلية*​ 
*الأحد، 20 نوفمبر  2011 - 19:44*​




*الإعلامية بثينة كامل*​ 
*كتب بلال رمضان*
*نفت الإعلامية بثينة كامل، المرشحة المحتملة لرئاسة الجمهورية، ما  ذكرته صحيفة الأهرام حول حسن المعاملة التى لاقتها من قبل الداخلية.
وقالت "بثينة" على صفحتها بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى الشهير "توتير" مساء  اليوم، الأحد، إن ما ذكرته الأهرام عن حسن المعاملة من قبل الداخلية غير  صحيح، ولقد حاولوا تجنب ذلك نظرًا لكونى شخصية عامة، ومع ذلك تعرضت للتحرش،  والشباب اتسحل.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو عاجل|| أنبــاء فرض حظــر التجوال





*[YOUTUBE]RoCTM0MWBhQ[/YOUTUBE]
* 


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | الاسكندرية - خــاص - #alex #ENN #Tahrir

 مؤكد أستشهاد أحد المتظاهرين فى الأسكندرية امام مدرية الأمن على أيدى قوات الأمن*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو عاجل جدا || شاهد الاخبار الساخنه جدا جدا اليوم وربنا يستر

*[YOUTUBE]C8zgCHygnUc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شاهد||فيديو عاااجل من قناة الحياة عن بيان رئاسة الوزراء

*[YOUTUBE]txigvWKuTs4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #enn #egypt #tahrir

 عــاجل جدا :: الشهيد الثانى فى أقل من ساعة فى شارع محمد محمود بميدان التحرير وتواصل الأشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن 
 والهتاف يرج جميع أرجاء الميدان يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر الشعب يريد أسقاط المشير 
 بالروح بالدم نفديك يا شهيد*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*لسه راجع من الميدان
الاعداد فى تزايد وتخطت حاجز المليووووووووووون 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لسه راجع من الميدان
> الاعداد فى تزايد وتخطت حاجز المليووووووووووون
> *



* حمد الله علي السلامه يا مان :smile01
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | المحلة - خــاص - #ENN #Mahalla
 من مراسلنا احمد مصطفى مظاهراه حاشدة فى المحلة بميدان الشون والعدد يتجاوز الف وخمسائة متظاهر وف تزايد مستمر*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #enn #egypt #tahrir

 مؤكد :: حصيلة القتلى والشهداء اليوم فى ميدان التحرير 6 شهداء وأكثر من 1700 جريح ومصاب 
 ولا صحة مطلقاً لما نشر عن وزاره الصحة ان عدد القتلى هم 3 فقط و175 مصاب*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*كل اللى اقدر اقوله ان الثوره رجعت للميدان
وهتكمل يعنى هتكمل قولو يارب
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو :: شاهد هذا المنظر المرعب فى ميدان التحرير الان والالف حامليين جثه وبالروح بالدم نفديك ياشهيد

*[YOUTUBE]P4Z66Ouj8_Q[/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*مش ح يسكتوا غير لما تحصل مصيبة*​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> * حمد الله علي السلامه يا مان :smile01
> *​


*
الله يسلمك يا بوب
احتمال بعد ما اقفل المحل اروح :smile01*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *كل اللى اقدر اقوله ان الثوره رجعت للميدان
> وهتكمل يعنى هتكمل قولو يارب
> *



*مش كانت امبارح  اسلامية اسلامية
بقيت النهاردة ثورة إزاى*​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*بالفيديو.. نقل جثة أحد الشهداء لمستشفى المنيرة*​ 
*الأحد، 20 نوفمبر  2011 - 20:16*




أحداث التحرير​ 
*كتب أحمد حسن*
*توفى عاطف محمد داود عامل بشركة أوراسكوم للإنشاء والتعمير، إثر  تعرضه لطلق نارى فى رأسه بجوار موقف عبد المنعم رياض الملاصق لكوبر 6  أكتوبر، وأصيب آخر نتيجة اشتباكات حدثت بين بعض المتظاهرين الفارين من  ميدان التحرير وقوات الأمن.
وأكد شهود عيان، أن المتوفى لم يكن من المتظاهرين، وإنما أصيب أثناء سيره  فى الشارع عقب الانتهاء من عمله، وقام عدد من المتظاهرين بإحضار سيارة  إسعاف لنقل الشهيد إلى أحد المستشفيات وبعد نحو نصف ساعة حملته سيارة  الإسعاف إلى مستشفى المنيرة العام.
وردد المتظاهرون الهتافات أثناء نقله إلى سيارة الإسعاف منها "الشعب يريد  إسقاط المشير،  لا إله إلا الله الشهيد حبيب الله"، ثم خرجت مسيرة ضمت  العشرات، انطلقت من أمام موقف الشهيد عبد المنعم رياض، متجهة إلى ميدان  التحرير للانضمام إلى المتظاهرين.
*​
[YOUTUBE]HaqqxooDNQw&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - متابعات - #enn #egypt #tahrir
 العيسوى ينفى استخدام الرصاص بجميع انواعة فى التعامل مع المتظاهرين*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #enn #egypt #tahrir

 مؤكد من مراسلنا محمد النورى 
 الشهيد السادس يحمل على الأعناق ومسيرة حاشده فى شارع الجامعة الأمريكية  ويؤكد انه تم استخدام الرصاص الحى ضد المتظاهرين السلمين فى التحرير*
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*تعبت أنا رايحة أنام
أتمنى أصحى الصبح ألاقى الدنيا بخير 
أتمنى هذا
طبعا ح تقوللى فى الحلم 
بس عايزة أقول حاجة للمشير قبل ما أنام 
شفت يا سيادة المشير دهستنا عشان ترضى الاسلاميين 
لكن برضوا ما فيش فايدة

[YOUTUBE]7HT8EZYm98A[/YOUTUBE]

صدقت 

*


----------



## zezza (20 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *كل اللى اقدر اقوله ان الثوره رجعت للميدان
> وهتكمل يعنى هتكمل قولو يارب
> *



*طب نفسى اسأل سؤال رخم 
المرة اللى فاتت شالوه جيمى و حطوا الجوهرى ..قصدى شالوا حسنى و جابوا المشير و الحياة بقت سووووووووودة
المرة دى هنشيل المشير نجيب مين 
ابو اسماعيل ؟!!!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #enn #egypt #tahrir
 أصابة مراسل شبكتنا فى ميدان التحرير بأختناق ونقلة الى المستشفى الميدانى خلف مجمع التحرير*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مش كانت امبارح  اسلامية اسلامية
> بقيت النهاردة ثورة إزاى*​



*انهرده انا كنت فى الميدان وامبارح كنت فى الميدان
مين قالك انها كانت اسلاميه اسلاميه ؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

zezza قال:


> *طب نفسى اسأل سؤال رخم
> المرة اللى فاتت شالوه جيمى و حطوا الجوهرى ..قصدى شالوا حسنى و جابوا المشير و الحياة بقت سووووووووودة
> المرة دى هنشيل المشير نجيب مين
> ابو اسماعيل ؟!!!*



*مجلس رئاسى مدنى مش ابو اسماعيل*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*عــاجــل مــن فــرنــســا  
*
*






عشرات المصريين في باريس يتضامنون مع المظاهرات السلمية بميدان التحرير

رصد*​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

خليكم عندكم هوس التيارات الاسلاميه
المجلس العسكرى زيه زى التيارات الاسلاميه وزيه زى مبارك


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاجل : حريق مصلحة الضرائب العقارية بالقاهرة 
 خبر عاجل ان حريقا قد شب في مصلحة الضرائب العقارية في وسط القاهرة, وقد اعلنت قناة اون تي في الخبر منذ  لحظات*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

* صورة | من امام المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية الان بالاسكندرية





 *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*   						وفاة متظاهر جديد بالتحرير 



*
* 



​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب - سهيل وريور: 			 	   		منذ 6 دقيقة 58 ثانية  		 
 	تعرض أحد المتظاهرين للإصابة بطلق نارى فى الرأس  أدى إلى وفاته فى الحال  بشارع محمد محمود المؤدى إلى وزارة الداخلية أثناء  اشتباكه مع قوات الأمن  المركزى والتى تنتشر بكثافة أمام الوزارة لمنع  المتظاهرين من اقتحامها.
 	الجدير بالذكر، أن آلاف المتظاهرين الآن يحاولون  اقتحام وزارة الداخلية  اعتراضا على استخدام القوة فى فض المتظاهرين  بالميدان بعد مقتل 3أشخاص  ويحاولون الاشتباك مع قوات الأمن التى تقوم على  حمايتها تحت ساتر من قنابل  الغاز وقنابل الصوت والقنابل المسيلة للدموع . 

الوفد*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*الاعتداء علي المتظاهرين بشارع محمد محمود   *



[YOUTUBE]9EIRsU7i7Sk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | السويس - خــاص - #ENN #Suez #tahrir

  من مراسلنا يوسف الدقاق ::
 أغلاق ميدان الأربعين من قبل المتظاهرين*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]sPUm6AyF6ao[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | السويس - خاص - #enn #suez

 مؤكد من مراسلنا احمد منجى بمحافظة السويس | يوجد قناصه فوق مبنى المحافظه وعدد المتظاهرين يقرب من 4 الاف متظاهر*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | السويس - خــاص - #ENN #Suez #tahrir
 صوره من السويس تصوير يوسف الدقاق*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #enn #egypt #tahrir

 اكثر من 70 الف متظاهر بالميدان والاعداد فى تزايد*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | المنيا - خــاص - #ENN #Tahrir
 مظاهره الان تطوف شوارع المنيا تندد بحكم العسكر ,والهتاف  يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | السويس - خــاص - #ENN #Suez #tahrir
 صورة أخرى من السويس منذ قليل تصوير يوسف الدقاق*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*المرح مطلوب دايما فى ساعات الأزامات
رصد | عاجل | المجلس الأعلي يكلف مجلس الوزراء باتخاذ ما يلزم للوقوف علي اسباب وتداعيات الاحداث *


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

صوره للشهداء


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاجل : تجدد الاشتباكات امام وزارة الداخلية الآن  *
*







*​* 
 			 			تجدد الاشتباكات الان بين الامن والمتظاهرين امام وزارة الداخلية فى حين يشهد التحرير هدوء نسبى حذر ... *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو || غموض حول ظهور بنت بالبلطوا الابيض فى ميدان التحرير و ما سرها*
[YOUTUBE]w35IA3EAA5Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | مصر | حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل يدعو الناس للنزول إلى ميدان التحرير للتضافر وحماية من فيه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو عاجل || مشاهد حصريه من داخل  المستشفى الميدانى وشاهد كارثه القنابل الجديده التى تطلق على المتظاهرين  وماذا تفعل فى العين والانف وكلام خطير من الدكتوره الموجوده فى الميدان






*[YOUTUBE]BgKDZKpM6Dg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*بكة اخبار مصر | الأسكندريه - خاص - #ENN #EGYPT #ALEX

 مؤكد من مراسلنا احمد عبد الغنى امام مدرية امن الأسكندريه | الشرطه تطلق  الغاز المسيل للدموع بكثافه وتستعين ببلطجيه داخل سيارات الأمن المركزى بزى  مدنى وصمود من المتظاهرين امام قمع الشرطه*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | الجزيرة - عاجل |السيد البدوى: أعداء مصر بالداخل و الخارج يحاولون تعطيل الانتخابات و التحول الديمقراطى *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - #ENN #EGYPT #SCAF


 المجلس العسكري يجدد الالتزام بخارطة الطريق لنقل السلطة*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*برق | مصر | ميدان التحرير : إستغاثه عاجلة : الأطباء بالمستشفى الميدانى خلف هارديز التحرير عايزين اطباء اعصاب لوجود حالات غريبه 01149900115-01117618422 ..نرجو النشرر *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*   						مدير أمن الإسكندرية:المتظاهرون مأجورون 



*
* 



 خالد غرابة مدير امن الأسكندرية​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب- محمود السويفى : 			 	   		منذ 12 دقيقة 47 ثانية  		 
 	قال اللواء خالد غرابة  مدير أمن الإسكندرية إن  الناشط السياسى بهاء الدين  السنوسى الذى توفى فى المظاهرات بالإسكندرية لم  يصب بأى طلق نارى لكنه  أصيب من السكان الذين يرفضون المظاهرات وربما  يكونون استخدموا جسما صلبا  مثل طوبة أو قطعة حديد، بحسب الطبيب الشرعى  الذى شرح جثة القتيل.
 	وأضاف غرابة في اتصال هاتفي بالتليفزيون المصري أن  السكان أقروا أن الشرطة  لم تطلق رصاصة واحدة، مؤكدين ما جاء بتقرير الطبيب  الشرعى بأن الوفاة لم  تكن بسبب طلق نارى، مشيراً إلى أن المتظاهرين قاموا  بعمل تلفيات عديدة  بإلقاء المولوتوف وحريق السيارات، وموضحاً أن من  يتظاهرون مجرد مأجورين  وضالين وليسوا شباب ثورة وحذرهم "لن تتمكنوا من  تنفيذ مخططكم".
	وأكد مدير الأمن أنه لم تحدث إصابات للمتظاهرين اليوم الأحد، وتساءل "هو فيه إيه فى مصر، لماذا يريد البعض عودة الكرة مرة أخرى؟".
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *برق | مصر | ميدان التحرير : إستغاثه عاجلة : الأطباء بالمستشفى الميدانى خلف هارديز التحرير عايزين اطباء اعصاب لوجود حالات غريبه 01149900115-01117618422 ..نرجو النشرر *



* الحالات الغريبه دي بسبب القنابل الجديده 
شوفوا اخر فيديوا نشرته 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | السويس - خــاص - #ENN #Suez #tahrir
  من مرسلنا يوسف الدقاق
 المتظاهرين يقتحمون الأحداث ويخرجون الشباب الصغير السن اللذين تم القبض عليهم*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاجل من المجلس الاعلى  

*​* 




 المجلس الاعلي يقول انه لا يسعي لإطالة الفترة  الانتقالية  وأنه لن يسمح بعرقلة عملية التحول الديمقراطي ويدعو القوي  السياسية إلي  احتواء الاحداث


رصد  *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - #ENN #EGYPT 

 عبد الرحيم صدقي لواء جيش متقاعد لقناة اون تى فى | من المفترض ان يتم ضرب من فى ميدان التحرير بالصواريخ .*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | الشرقيه - خــاص - #ENN #Zagazig
 من مراسلنا 
 الزقزيق :: مظاهره حاشده امام مبنى المحافظة تندد بحكم العسكر وتساند ثوار التحرير والعدد قرابة ال 600 متظاهر*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو هام وعاجل ||بيان هام من متظاهرى التحرير و اخر التطورات هناك






*[YOUTUBE]0Fv7JuxK4og[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | سوهاج - خــاص - #ENN #Sohag

 استغاثات من المتظاهرين امام مديرية الامن بسوهاج بعد ان قامت قوات الامن بعمل كورديون امنى ومحاصرة المتظاهرين*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*عبد الحليم قنديل رداً علي تصريح مصدر امني من الداخلية ان المتواجدين في التحرير ليسوا ثوار ، يبقي ضباط الداخلية مش ضباط ! *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | الشرقيه - خــاص - #ENN #Zagazig
  من مراسلنا
 الثوار يمزقون جميع لافتات مرشحى الحزب الوطنى السابق*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو  ■ شاهد ماذا يقول حزب النور السلفي و كيف يريدون اخلاء الميدان







*[YOUTUBE]bfiGIAFO_zs[/YOUTUBE]​* 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | السويس - خــاص - #ENN #Suez #tahrir
  من مرسلنا يوسف الدقاق
 أطلاق قنابل غاز عند مبنى الأمن الوطنى 
 والمتظاهرين يدخلون مبى الحرية والعدالة للأحتماء من قنابل الغاز*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR 

 صوره لميدان التحرير الأن*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | السويس - خاص - عاجل - #ENN #SUEZ 

 مؤكد من مراسلنا احمد منجى بمحافظة السويس | كتائب من الجيش تطارد  المتظاهرين وتطلق الرصاص فى الهواء لتفريقهم وإصابات بالجمله نتيجه التدافع*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #ENN #Tahrir

 تجدد الأشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بشارع محمد محمود وأطلاق قنابل مسيلة للدموع لتفرق المتظاهرين*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*"الكنيسة" تلتزم الصمت وتكتفى بالصلاة من  أجل مصر                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






كتبت سارة علام

رفض أساقفة الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، والآباء الكهنة  بالكنائس المختلفة  والمقر البابوى، التعليق على أحداث الاشتباكات التى  وقعت فى التحرير أمس،  ولم تصدر الكنيسة حتى الآن بيانًا يوضح موقفها من  الأحداث.فيما قال القمص  سرجيوس، وكيل البطريركية المرقصية بالعباسية، إن  الكنيسة وآباءها الكهنة  والأساقفة ورعاياها يصلون اليوم من أجل مصر، كما  اعتادت أن تفعل دائمًا،  داعيًا الله أن يعم السلام والطمأنينة على  البلاد.يذكر أن الأقباط شاركوا  أمس بمسيرة بدأت من دوران شبرا، وانتهت  بالتحرير، بعد تأجج الأوضاع بين  المعتصمين والشرطة.










*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*   						"آسف يا ريس": يا مشير خليك خليك  



*
* 



 صورة أرشيفية​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب- فيصل يوسف: 			 	 
 
 	 نظم العشرات من أعضاء حركة "آسف يا ريس" مسيرة  انطلقت من ميدان روكسى  بمصر الجديدة تطالب باستمرار المجلس العسكرى فى  السلطة، مرددين هتافات "يا  مشير خليك خليك .. الشعب كله واثق فيك".
 	ورفعت المسيرة التى انطلقت مساء اليوم الأحد وتجوب  أنحاء مصر الجديدة  لافتات مثل "نعم للمجلس السعكرى، ونعم لاستقرار مصر"،  كما رددوا هتافات "يا  تحرير اتلم اتلم  مش عايزينها تبقى دم" و"عايزينها  عسكرية مش مدنية".
	وقد نال مرشحو الرئاسة وجماعة الإخوان وعدد من أنصار الدولة المدنية وبعض   الشخصيات العامة نصيبهم من الهجوم والهتافات المعادية من قبل المتظاهرين   الذين طالبوا بفض اعتصام ميدان التحرير، واتحاد الجيش والشرطة لحماية مصر.








الوفد*​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*طبيب المستشفي الميداني يستخرج رصاص حي من احد المتظاهرين*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*




 المستشفى الميداني بالتحرير | قتيل تم دهسه بمدرعة حربية ورفض والده تصوير وجهه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR

 مؤكد من مراسلنا محمد النورى 

 الأعداد تتجاوز المائة الف فى التحرير وفى تزايد مستمر ولا مشاركة رسمية للسلف او الأخوان*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*انت متاكد ا مينا من الكلام ده 
دا اكيد سائق المدرعه هيتعدم في ميدان عام 
لانه قتل مسلم
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - مصراوى - #ENN #Egypt
 إحباط محاولة هروب 34 سجينا من مركز شرطة أرمنت*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | E.N.N
 شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - #ENN #EGYPT 

 احمد شفيق للمحور متظاهرى التحرير لا يمثلوا شعب مصر 

 والبرادعى وأبو إسماعيل حماسهم متدفق وليس له معنى*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | السويس - خــاص - #ENN #Suez #tahrir
  من مرسلنا يوسف الدقاق
 مواجهات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الجيش وحالة من الفر والكر عند نادى النوبة*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *شبكه اخبار مصر | E.N.N
> شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - #ENN #EGYPT
> 
> احمد شفيق للمحور متظاهرى التحرير لا يمثلوا شعب مصر
> ...



د*لوقتى بس التحرير مش هو الشعب هههههههههههه
اه يولاد التيت كله عشان الكرسى اللى عليه تورته :smile02*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | متابعات - تويتر - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR 

 بثينه كامل :-
 المستشفي الميداني يستقبل من 20 ل30 حالة كل ربع ساعة معظم الإصابات خرطوش  فالصدر والرأس والعين لاتوجد مشارط كفاية وأبر خياطةلابدمن دعم #tahrir*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]3LXtQfEKjkw[/YOUTUBE]

*                 مداخلة مع بعض شهود العيان في ميدان التحرير         *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | السويس - خــاص - #ENN #Suez #tahrir
  من مرسلنا يوسف الدقاق
 محاولة لأقتحام فرع شركة فودافون فى السويس ولكن الأهالى يشكلون لجان شعبية لحمايته*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*صورة طبيب المستشفي الميداني يستخرج رصاص حي من احد المتظاهرين







زي ما قال يا ولاد عمو عيسوي 
ان الشرطه كانت بتضرب باساتك ونوي بلح 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]9cD3mBvRr2Q[/YOUTUBE]
*فرار المتظاهرين الى محطة مترو السادات*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | قنا - عاجل - #ENN #qena #tahrir

 المتظاهرون يلقون بالحجاره على مبنى مديرية الامن بقنا والامن يرد يالقنابل المسيله للدموع*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

* الجزيرة مباشر مصر | تجدد الاشتباكات بجوار مبنى الأمن الوطنى فى السويس و إطلاق النار فى الهواء لتفريق المتظاهرين*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - #ENN #EGYPT 

 ابو الفتوح للعاشره مساء | مايحدث الأن هو انتهاك لدماء المصريين*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

* 
* 

*أبو  الفتوح فى برنامج العاشرة مساء: بعض الأطراف تحاول أن تعيد تصنيع النظام  السابق مرة أخرى.. ويجب إيقاف شلال دم ميدان التحرير فورًا*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - #ENN #EGYPT 

 البرادعى للعاشره مساء | بيان الحكومه مخزى ومصر فى حالة انهيار*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | بور سعيد - خــاص - #ENN #Port Said
 محاولة من الأهالى والمتظاهرين لأقتحام مدرية الأمن*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*الالتراس  يوجهون شعاع ليزر اخضر فى اعين قوات الامن المركزى التى مازالت تمطر  الثوار بوابل من الرصاص المطاطى والقنابل المسيلة للدموع *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - #ENN #EGYPT 

 ابو الفتوح للعاشره مساء | يجب ان يحاسب كل من تسبب فى سفك دماء الشباب فى الميادين*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - #ENN #EGYPT 

 البرادعى للعاشره مساء | المجلس العسكرى والحكومه غير مؤهلين لإدارة  البلاد وقلت هذا مراراً وتكراراً والقوى الوطنيه انقسمت فى كل إتجاه*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*





ميدان التحرير | أحد عناصر الأمن المركزى وهى تقوم بقصف قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع على المعتصمين بميدان التحرير
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو عاجل || شاهد ماذا حدث منذ خمسه دقائق وسط المتظاهرين وشاهد ماذا فعلوا فى جثه واحد منهم فى الميدان






*[YOUTUBE]hUtevvU8VmE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*البرادعي للعاشرة مساء: جميع مؤسسات الدولة في حالة تآكل*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو عاجل|| بيــان من جماعة الاخوان المسلمين منذ قليل





*[YOUTUBE]lAZFbriC2rU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | متابعات - تويتر - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR 

 محمد المشير من قلب الاحداث :-

 المصابين كتير, والاسعاف رايحة جاية ..

 أستشهاد بطليين منذ دقائق في الميدان*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - متابعات - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR
 رسالة رقم (81) من المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

* التحرير | 20 مصاب في اقل من 15 دقيقة منهم 4 حالات إصابة حرجة تم نقلهم للمستشفى*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - متابعات - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR
> رسالة رقم (81) من المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة*
> 
> 
> ...




*تيييييييييييييييييييييييت لخطاب مبارك *


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*الإسكندرية | حالات كر وفر  والثوار يرصدون عدد من مخبرين أمن الدولة وراء مايحدث*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - الأسكندريه | عاجل - #ENN #EGYPT #ALEX

 من مراسلنا احمد عبد الغنى  بمحافظة الأسكندريه | الشرطه تحاصر المتظاهرين  بسموحه والمتظاهرين يناشدون الشباب السكندرى للنزول الى الشارع لدعمهم*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *تيييييييييييييييييييييييت لخطاب مبارك *



*والله الموفق :66:
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*وائل غنيم: بيان العسكري مخيب للآمال*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

​



*فيديو || عاجل جدا من المجلس العسكرى وشاهد ماذا فعل فى استقاله عصام شرف وحكومته التى تقدم بها* 


[YOUTUBE]fnQ0Lt48-wk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - #ENN #EGYPT 

 ابو الفتوح للعاشره مساء | الحكومه فشلت فى تحقيق ابسط حقوق المواطن*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

جميله اسماعيل علقت حملتها الانتخابيه ‎#*tahrir*‏ ‎@*ONtveg*‏


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل يصل الى الميدان الان من اتجاه شارع القصر العينى*

*مياخدش طلقه ونخلص منه 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*ابراهيم عيسي : المظهر الفاشي اللي بيظهروا بيه الداخليه و العنف المستخدم يوميا يدل علي ان الاعتصام والمظاهرات لن تنتهي*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]EWU7AOxDdBI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 نوفمبر 2011)

يعنى عدد اللى ماتوا كام لحد دلوقتى ؟؟


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*بلال فضل على تويتر
من غير أي رغبة في المزايدة تصريحات الإخوان (أبو بركة نموذجا) ذكاء سياسي  من وجهة نظرهم لكنه سقوط أخلاقي وخيانة لمبدأي الحرية والعدالة
*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يعنى عدد اللى ماتوا كام لحد دلوقتى ؟؟



*اكتر من ماسبيرو متقلقيش :smile01*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يعنى عدد اللى ماتوا كام لحد دلوقتى ؟؟



* علي حساباتي 
15 تقريبا 
*​


----------



## Critic (20 نوفمبر 2011)

رايحة على فين يا بلد ....


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

صور مظاهره اسكندريه 













​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 نوفمبر 2011)

> اكتر من ماسبيرو متقلقيش



هههههههههه لا بس مش ده القصد بجد

ده سؤال عااابر


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*محمد البرادعى للعاشرة مساء: المواطن العادى أصبح يكره الثورة، لأنه بعد الثورة لم يحصل على الأمن ولم نوفر له وظيفة والأجور*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | السويس - عاجل - #ENN #EGYPT #SUEZ



 مؤكد من مراسلنا احمد منجى بمحافظة السويس | الشرطه تطلق الغاز المسيل للدموع بشارع بردايس بالسويس وإنسحاب تام لقوات الجيش*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*الاسكندرية| حريق بحديقة بجوار محطه بنزين بجانب مديريه الامن




*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*بالصور والفيديو.. "اليوم السابع" يضع خطة لمواجهة الانتخابات والاشتباكات

الأحد، 20 نوفمبر 2011 - 21:08

*​*



فريق "اليوم السابع" يستعد للانتخابات

[YOUTUBE]q91DBzNU6OU[/YOUTUBE]
 
​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | السويس - خــاص - #ENN #Suez #tahrir
  من مرسلنا يوسف الدقاق
 بعض الأهالى ينضمون الى الجيش ويهتفون الجيش والشعب أيد واحده وتراشق  بينهم وبين المتظاهرين بالحجارة ولكن يعود بعد قليل الأمر كما هو عليه ان  يتقدم المتظاهرين ويبقى الجدل بين قوات الأمن والثوار*




​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 نوفمبر 2011)

> علي حساباتي
> 15 تقريبا



اها 

شكرااا يا عياد


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*ناشط سياسى
في التحرير  يناضلون من أجل التحرر من العبودية..وفي البرامج الحوارية ومقرات الأحزاب  يناضلون من أجل تحسين العبودية..بارك الله ف التحرير
*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيه مدبحه حقيقيه ف محمد محمود..ربنا يرحم شهدائنا ويثبتنا..إدعولنا عالأقل لو مكسلين تنزلو احد النشاطين على تويتر
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR
 أستمرار الأشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن فى شارع محمد محمود وتزايد مستمر فى حالات الأصابات والأختناق*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR

 صوره من داخل المستشفى الميداني

 تصوير عمرو عبد الله*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

* انا من ساعة لما رجعت من الميدان وانا مقضيها تهييس بجد حاسس القنابل المسيله للدموع فيها نسبة حشيش هههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | السويس - خــاص - #ENN #Suez #tahrir
  من مرسلنا يوسف الدقاق
 الأهالى يلقون القبض على ثلاثة لصوص حاولوا سرقة نادى الجمارك وشركة فودافون وشركة موبنيل بميدان الخضر*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> * انا من ساعة لما رجعت من الميدان وانا مقضيها تهييس بجد حاسس القنابل المسيله للدموع فيها نسبة حشيش هههههههههههههههه
> *



* لا ولسه لما تروح 
ابقي قابلني لو عرفت تنام 
لازم تاخد دوش سخن ويكون طويل 
اسال مجرب 
دنا واخد قنبله في حضني ايام احداث العمرانيه :smile01
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*د البرادعى : حكومة شرف فشلت فى إدارة شئون البلاد و يجب عليه أن يرحل*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR 

 ميدان التحرير قبل قليل ومازالت الشرطه تطلق الغاز المسيل للدموع والطلقات  الخرطوش فى شارع محمد محمود ووصول بلطجيه من باب اللوق وتوقعات بموقعة جمل  ثانيه .*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> * لا ولسه لما تروح
> ابقي قابلني لو عرفت تنام
> لازم تاخد دوش سخن ويكون طويل
> اسال مجرب
> ...



هههههههههه وماله


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

* نوارة نجم | المجلس حيمشي بالطول بالعرض حيمشي .. المجلس قاعد يضربنا وسايب مبارك بيلعب في " مناخيره " !*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*من حزب الحرية والعدالة حول الأحداث الجارية








يتابع حزب الحرية والعدالة الأحداث المؤسفة التى تجرى فى ميدان التحرير   والتى امتدت إلى ميادين أخرى فى الاسكندرية والسويس، ويدين الحزب الاستخدام   المفرط للقوة من قبل الأجهزة الأمنية، الأمر الذى يعيد إلى الاذهان   ممارسات جهاز الشرطة فى عصر حبيب العادلى البائد.

ويؤكد الحزب على أن التظاهر السلمى والاعتصام حق يكفله الدستور والقانون   لكل المواطنين للتعبير عن الرأى وعرض المطالب، مع عدم تعطيل المرور ولا   الاعتداء على المنشآت العامة والخاصة ودون تعطيل للإنتاج .

ويؤكد على:
1) أن المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة - المسئول الأول عن إدارة البلاد-   يتحمل مسئولية كاملة عن كل ما حدث، وعليه محاسبة المتورطين وإحالتهم فوراً   للنيابة العامة من ضباط وجنود الشرطة الذين خرجوا على كل الأعراف فى تفريق   المتظاهرين وفض الاعتصام باستخدام الرصاص المطاطى والغازات المسيلة  للدموع،  مما أدى إلى سقوط قتلى وجرحى تجاوز عددهم ألف جريح وأن تشكل لجنة  لتقصى  الحقائق للكشف للرأى العام عن كل من ارتكب جرم فى حق الشعب المصرى.
2) وعلى الحكومة الاعتذار للشعب المصرى عامة وللمتظاهرين والمعتصمين خاصة   عن الجرم الذى اقترفته وزارة الداخلية فى حقهم وتقديم المتجاوزون منهم إلى   محاكمة عاجلة وأن تبادر بمناقشة مطالب المعتصمين والاستجابة السريعة  للعاجل  منها دون إبطاء .
3) وندعو القوى السياسية والشعبية والثورية الذين قامت بثورة 25 يناير أن   يحافظوا على مكتسبات الثورة وأن لا يسمحوا بأحد أن يعيدنا إلى الوراء ويعطل   العملية السياسية وأن يمضوا جميعا فى استحقاق الانتخابات البرلمانية  والتى  تعد الخطوة الأولى على طريق الاستقرار ونقل السلطة من المجلس  العسكرى إلى  حكم مدنى منتخب بإرادة شعبية.
4) وندعو الأبناء والأخوة الأعزاء المتظاهرين والمعتصمين الذين فجروا ثورة   25 يناير العظيمة والذين ذاقوا الظلم فى عهد النظام البائد، بالتحلى بضبط   النفس والحكمة حتى لا تتعطل مسيرة الديمقراطية، واليقظة لكل من يريد أن   ينقض على الثورة.*​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*الان اذاعة التحرير على سياره نصف نقل تجوب انحاء الميدان
مش بقولكم الثوره رجعت
اشطه يا بشر 
*


----------



## zezza (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكلنا كدة داخلين على ليبيا و سوريا 
الجيش بيضرب فى الشعب 
و الشعب منقسم بين الجيش و التحرير ....... حرب اهلية جديدة*


----------



## tasoni queena (20 نوفمبر 2011)

تحديد اقامة البابا شنودة >>> 40 يوم >>> مقتل الرئيس السادات
كنيسة القديسين >>> 40 يوم >>> تنحى الرئيس مبارك
مذبحة ماسبيرو >>> 40 يوم >>> الثورة ضد المجلس العسكرى

*يـــــــــــارب اظهـــــــر ذاتــــــــك و مجـــــــــــدك*


منقووول


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - متابعات - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR 

 مركز النديم :- 
 إنتهاء التحقيقات مع معتقلي التحرير بنيابة قصر النيل بمحكمة عابدين وفي إنتظار قرار النيابة
 .*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*الهتاف من المنصة المتحركة : أول مطلب ليكوا ولينا عايزين ريس من وسطينا*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*مستشفى ميدانى داخل كنيسة قصر الدوباره ورا المجمع

*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*الآن المتظاهرون يبدأون تشكيل لجان ومجموعات لحماية مداخل الميدان*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*عمرو مصطفى يوجه رسالة استفزازية لمعتصمى التحرير

  الأحد، 20 نوفمبر  2011 - 21:20





                            عمرو مصطفى

 
كتب  أحمد براء

 
وصف الفنان عمرو مصطفى الذى أثار الرأى العام منذ فترة  بتعليقاته  على ثورة 25 يناير، معتصمى ميدان التحرير منذ قليل على صفحته فى  موقع  التواصل الاجتماعى، "فيس بوك"، بالفاسدين فى الأرض.

استشهد الملحن بآية من القرآن الكريم كرسالة إلى معتصمى التحرير، حيث يقول:   "رسالة إلى معتصمين ميدان التحرير.. قول الله تعالى ( وإذا قيل لهم لا   تفسدوا فى الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون، ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا   يشعرون)".


وقد تنوعت التعليقات على قول عمرو مصطفى، ما بين مؤيد ومعارض لرأيه.
















*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*اعتقالات وحرب شوارع ومحاولات هروب فى  بورسعيد والسويس وارمنت                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




متظاهرون في بورسعيد يحاولون اقتحام مديرية الأمن

كتب – طارق الرفاعي: 

تجمع  نحو 5 آلاف متظاهر أمام مديرية أمن بورسعيد للتنديد بما جرى من فض  اعتصام  وتظاهرات التحرير مساء الأحد.وحاول بعض المتظاهرين اقتحام مديرية  الأمن إلا  أن قوات الأمن المركزي حالت دون ذلك.ويردد المتظاهرون هتافات  تندد بوزارة  الداخلية والمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة وتطالب بتسليم السلطة  للمدنيين.

''حرب شوارع'' في سموحة.. واعتقال 15 متظاهرا بالإسكندرية

كتبت – أمنية حسني: 

مازالت  الاشتباكات دائرة بين متظاهرين في الإسكندرية وقوات الأمن في منطقة  سموحة،  استخدمت فيها القنابل المسيلة للدموع وتبادل الطرفان القذف بالطوب   والحجارة مما أوقع عشرات الجرحى والمصابين باختناقات.وأكدت مصادر أمنية  في  تصريحات لـ ''مصراوي'' أنه جرى اعتقال 15 شخصا من ''مثيري الشغب''، على  حد  قولهم.وتجري عمليات كر وفر بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين منذ ساعتين،  فيما  بشبه ''حرب شوارع''، ولفت شهود عيان إلى أن المتظاهرين كانوا  البادئين بقذف  قوات الأمن بالحجارة والطوب.وقال بعض المصابين إن مستشفى  سموحة رفضت  استقبالهم في بادئ الأمر، إلا أن فتحت أبوابها لهم بعد ذلك.  وتتواجد أربع  سيارات إسعاف في منطقة الاشتباكات لنقل المصابين.

بلطجية يقتحمون مبني الأحداث بالسويس

كتب - اشرف دياب: 

قام  مجموعة من البلطجية بإلقاء الشماريخ والألعاب النارية وزجاجات  المولوتوف  علي مبني الأمن الوطني بالسويس، وسط مطاردة لقوات الشرطة  العسكرية، وذلك في  محيط حي الملاحة، خلف مديرية أمن السويس. 

وفي تصاعد خطير للموقف  بالشارع السويسي.. اقتحم عدد من البلطجية مبني  الأحداث بالسويس المجاور  لمديرية الشئون الاجتماعية، وحصلوا علي ملفات  خاصة بالأحداث وبياناتهم. 

وكان  مئات المتظاهرين في ميدان الشهداء بمحافظة السويس تجمعوا بعد صلاة  المغرب،  اليوم الأحد، للتنديد باستخدام القوة المفرطة ضد المتظاهرين في  ميدان  التحرير بالقاهرة. 

وجرى تراشق بسيط بين المتظاهرين وبعض أفراد  الشرطة عند ميدان الأربعين، مع  سماع دوي إطلاق نار، من قبل بلطجية بجوار  مبني أمن الدولة، ومازالت  الأوضاع متوترة بين الجانبين.  
 
إحباط محاولة هروب 34 سجينا من مركز شرطة أرمنت

القاهرة – (أ ش أ) 

أحبطت  قوات الأمن بمركز شرطة أرمنت محاولة لهروب 34 سجينا بعدما أقدموا  على حرق  ''البطاطين'' داخل مركز الشرطة سعيا منهم للهرب بمعاونة ذويهم  الذين  تجمهروا خارج المركز ورشقوا قوات الأمن بالحجارة.
وقال مصدر أمني مسئول  بوزارة الداخلية إنه تم إخماد النيران واحتواء  الموقف، وذلك بنشر قوات  إضافية حول المركز، وإحباط محاولة الهروب، فيما  انصرف أهالي المتهمين  المحبوسين من أمام مركز الشرطة.
وأسفرت تلك المصادمات عن إصابة أحد الجنود الذي تم نقله إلى المستشفى لتلقي العلاج اللازم.








* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*تطورات هامة من التحرير ومازلت المأساة لن تنتهي من ميدان التحرير وعودة يوم 25 يناير من جديد

*[YOUTUBE]r2HZpYtkHH4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## zezza (20 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> تحديد اقامة البابا شنودة >>> 40 يوم >>> مقتل الرئيس السادات
> كنيسة القديسين >>> 40 يوم >>> تنحى الرئيس مبارك
> مذبحة ماسبيرو >>> 40 يوم >>> الثورة ضد المجلس العسكرى
> 
> ...



*نفس الكلام كنت قلته لاهلى فى البيت 
غريبة ..ربنا موجود فعلا يا ريت بس الناس تتعظ *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو منى الشاذلي و بيان المجلس العسكري الجديد منذ قليل

*[YOUTUBE]2Q7oM4pXkJ4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - متابعات - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR 

 تويتر - محمد المشير :-

 تحزير: كل المصابيين بيقولوا أن في قناصة فوق عمارة جنب وزارة الداخلية, والناس مستخبيين جنب العربيات ومداخل العماير,ريتويت*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - متابعات - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR 

 تويتر - محمد المشير :-

 تحزير: كل المصابيين بيقولوا أن في قناصة فوق عمارة جنب وزارة الداخلية, والناس مستخبيين جنب العربيات ومداخل العماير,ريتويت*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*المتظاهرون يفتحون طريقا بدروع بشرية من صفين لتسهيل حركة سير سيارات داخل الميدان*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*انسحاب تام للشرطة في السويس وعودة الى احداث 28 يناير والأهالى يقوموا بتكوين اللجان الشعبية لحماية الممتلكات العامة والخاص*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديوخطير || كلام خطير جدا من التحرير  وقوات الامن تتحرش جنسيا بالطبيبات الموجوده فى المستشفى الميدانى وريم  ماجد تصرح ان قوات الامن تعطى اوامر باطلاق النيران على رؤؤس المتظاهرين

*[YOUTUBE]8Wc5XmCp8mc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | السويس | يشهد محيط مبني الأمن الوطني (أمن الدولة سابقاً) أشتباكات عنيفة بين بعض المتظاهرين وعناصر مجهولة المصدر أو التوجه وجنود الجيش بالتعاون مع بعض أهالي المنطقة الذين تضرروا من تكسير سياراتهم التي كانت متواجده في مكان الواقعة .. ومازال الإشتباكات مستمرة وعمليات الكر و الفر *


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | الاسكندريه | قصف عشوائي غزير للقنابل المسيله للدموع امام مديريه امن الاسكندريه ووصول القنابل لداخل العمارات السكنيه *


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*محمد فوزي : شارع محمد محمود و القصر العيني ملئ بالمناوشات و قنابل غاز الان ‎*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | التحرير | عاجل | الآن اطلاق قنابل مسيلة للدموع على المستشفى الميداني و مراسلنا يؤكد أن هناك إصابات كثيرة داخل المستشفى نفسه *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - التحرير - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR 

 صوره لفوارغ القنابل المسيله للدموع والخراطيش المستخدمه من قبل قوات الامن*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - عاجل - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR 

 معارك فى باب اللوق بين الشرطه والبلطجيه ضد المتظاهرين*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

* المستشفيات الميدانيه:الجامع ورا هارديز، جامع عمر مكرم، قدام كنتاكي ، أول شارع شامبليون،وقدام كنيسة قصر الدوباره ورا المجمع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*الشعب يريد اسقاط المشير​*
[YOUTUBE]VRKuwlT7q20&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*لاتحاد الأوروبى يدعو السلطات المصرية لاحترام حقوق الإنسان

الأحد، 20 نوفمبر 2011 - 23:13




 
أحداث التحرير - صورة أرشيفية
بروكسل (أ.ف.ب)

نقلت وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية عن الاتحاد الأوروبى دعوته من مقره فى بروكسل   للسلطات المصرية بضبط النفس واحترام حقوق الإنسان، وذلك بعد الأحداث   الجارية فى ميدان التحرير والمناطق المحيطة به. 



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

* صورة | عناصر من الشرطة العسكرية والأمن المركزى وهى تقوم بسحل أحد المتظاهرين





*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - متابعات - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR 

 بيضربوا رصاص حى فـ شارع محمد محمود دلوقتى*



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر |الأسكندريه - #ENN #EGYPT #ALEX 

 مراسلنا بالأسكندريه يستغيث من تعامل الشرطه المفرط مع المتظاهرين بسموحه وفقدنا الإتصال به*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

* الدنيا والعة فى محمد محمود والمولوتوف بينهال على المدرعتين  ‎*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

* الجيش والشرطة و«بلطجية» يحاولون اقتحام «التحرير» من جهة باب اللوق





 

محمد اسماعيل غالي 
Sun, 20/11/2011 - 23:28

تصوير محمود خالد 
احتشد آلاف المتظاهرين لمنع قوات كبيرة من الشرطة العسكرية، والأمن المركزي   اقتحام ميدان التحرير من منطقة باب اللوق، عبر الشارع المؤدي للميدان.

واندفعت قوات الشرطة العسكرية، والأمن المركزي، مدعومة بإطلاق دفعات   متتالية من الرصاص المطاطي والقنابل المسيلة للدموع في اتجاه الميدان، إلا   أن المتظاهرين احتشدوا في منتصف الشارع ليقطعوا الطريق على محاولة  الاقتحام  الجديدة. 

وفي السياق نفسه، قال شهود عيان إن «مجموعات من البلطجية تساند قوات الشرطة   العسكرية والأمن المركزي، وتحاول اقتحام الميدان، وتقذف المتظاهرين   بالحجارة» 




 *​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاجل ومهم: لميس عبد الغني رئيس قناة النيل للأخبار تعترف بوجود ضغوط رهيبة على الإعلام الرسمي للتعتيم على مايحدث في التحرير*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*    د. رفعت إسماعيل   * 
*صدق  من قال أن من فى التحرير لا يمثلون الشعب المصرى .. هذا لأنهم يمثلون أنبل  وأجمل وأطهر ما فى الشعب المصرى .. إن لم تكن معهم، فلا تكن عليهم*


----------



## tasoni queena (20 نوفمبر 2011)

> عاجل ومهم: لميس عبد الغني رئيس قناة النيل للأخبار تعترف بوجود ضغوط رهيبة على الإعلام الرسمي للتعتيم على مايحدث في التحرير



براااافو تداركت خطأ رشا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*شارع  محمد محمود ظهر اليوم والشرطه تستمر فى إطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع وطلقات  الخرطوش والرصاص المطاطى حتى اللحظه منذ صباح امس  تصوير حازم بركات *

[YOUTUBE]Ioo86Io_Uig[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## oesi no (20 نوفمبر 2011)

رأى صديق مسلم فى الاحداث حبيت انقله 


> اللي حصل في التحرير ماحصلش في تاريخ مصر غير في ماسبيرو مع الاقباط
> قنابل مسيلة للدموع بتموت من الصبح و الساعة اربعة ونص مجزرة اقسم بالله مجزرة من الجيش و الامن
> وربنا اللي حصل النهارده اوسخ من جمعة الغضب


وده بس لاثبات حق شهداء اقباط قالوا انهم ضربوا الجيش الغلبان


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*الصحة تعلن ارتفاع عدد قتلى أحداث التحرير إلى 10 حالات*​ 
*الإثنين، 21 نوفمبر  2011 - 00:15*




*أحداث التحرير*​ 
*كتبت دانة الحديدى*
*صرح الدكتور محمد الشربينى المتحدث الرسمى لوزارة الصحة أن عدد  القتلى جراء أحداث ميدان التحرير التى بدأت منذ الأحد الماضى، ومستمرة حتى  الآن، وصل إلى 10 قتلى، بمشرحة زينهم.*​


----------



## marcelino (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*عمرو مصطفى يدعو لتنظيم وقفة لدعم "العسكرى" بالعباسية غداً !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

الميدان الان


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*الهتاف الآن : يا مشير يا مشير لسه الثورة في التحرير.. قولها ما تخافشي.. المجلس لازم يمشي*


----------



## esambraveheart (20 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> * إن لم تكن معهم، فلا تكن عليهم*


*معاهم ...بس لو اعرف حايودونا لفين ...ممكن يا اخ ؟؟؟*
*انا لا احب " الغرق و لا الضياع "..و اللي حايغرقني او يضيعني ..تبقي قلته احسن .*​


----------



## esambraveheart (20 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الهتاف الآن : يا مشير يا مشير لسه الثورة في التحرير.. قولها ما تخافشي.. المجلس لازم يمشي*


*هههههه*
*موقف مضحك مبكي من " مجموعه رعديده " .*
*العدو الحقيقي - السلفيين و الاخوان - امامهم طول الوقت و مع ذلك فلانهم " اجبن من مواجهة الاخوان و السلفيين " راحوا يتصنعون البطولة و يدعون الشجاعة بمهاجمة المشير .." بس " .*​ 
*صحيح.. اللي ما يقدرش علي الحمير ..يقدر عالمشير.*​​​​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا استاذ عصام ارحمنا الله يباركلك
انت لو معاهم هتنزل التحرير بس مش عارف يمكن المشوار بعيد عليك

*


----------



## The Antiochian (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*أخي عصام هل تعتقد أن إسقاط المشير بالأمر السهل ؟؟؟*
*قائد الجيش لا يمكن إسقاطه دون انقلاب جيشه عليه أبداً ، فالقوة والحسم كلها بيده .*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*د. هشام شيحة: ١٠ قتلى على الأقل تم نقل جثثها إلى مشرحة زينهم*


----------



## marcelino (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مافيش  حاجه بعيده عن ربنا .. اتخن من المشير وطار​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أخي عصام هل تعتقد أن إسقاط المشير بالأمر السهل ؟؟؟*
> *قائد الجيش لا يمكن إسقاطه دون انقلاب جيشه عليه أبداً ، فالقوة والحسم كلها بيده .*



*قوله والنبى ان اللى فى التحرير دول ابطال بمعنى الكلمه :smile02*


----------



## esambraveheart (20 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *يا استاذ عصام ارحمنا الله يباركلك*
> *انت لو معاهم هتنزل التحرير بس مش عارف يمكن المشوار بعيد عليك*


*ممكن طيب تورونا المرجلة و تواجهوا السلفيين و الاخوان ؟؟؟؟*
*غير كده يبقي اللي بتعملوه ده اسمه "جبن و تهريج".*​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 نوفمبر 2011)

> ممكن طيب تورونا المرجلة و تواجهوا السلفيين و الاخوان ؟؟؟؟
> غير كده يبقي اللي بتعملوه ده اسمه "جبن و تهريج".



احنا مش هنواجهم

المجلس العسكرى هو اللى هيقفلهم بعد اللى حصل

اللى حصل فى التحرير من امبارح وانهاردة انجااااز

انقلبت الممالك على بعض


----------



## fredyyy (20 نوفمبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أخي عصام هل تعتقد أن إسقاط المشير بالأمر السهل ؟؟؟*
> *قائد الجيش لا يمكن إسقاطه دون انقلاب جيشه عليه أبداً ، فالقوة والحسم كلها بيده .*


 
*إسقاط المشير *

*قفزة للمجهول ... ولا أحد يملك الثقة في البديل *

*في رأي ... لا لا لا ... للتخريب مهما كانت الأسباب *

*كل الخسائر ... سيدفع المواطن البسيط ... حسابها وليس السياسيين *

.


----------



## esambraveheart (20 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *قوله والنبى ان اللى فى التحرير دول ابطال بمعنى الكلمه :smile02*


*ابطال ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*السلفيين و الاخوان خربوا البلد ..و انتو واقفين تتفرجوا و مش قادرين تنطقوا و لا تعارضوهم ..و بس رايحين تتشطروا علي اراجوز مالوش لازمة و تقول لي ابطال ؟؟؟*​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*رجاء من الامس الموضوع كله مشاركات وليس تعليقات 
رجاء المحافظه على المشاركات
والاراء ليس الان
*​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*اى تعليق خارج الخبر سيحذف 
*​


----------



## oesi no (20 نوفمبر 2011)

حاضر يا استاذ بيتر 
معلش بقى الواحد احيانا بتشوف ناس تعصب


----------



## أنجيلا (20 نوفمبر 2011)

Encooooooooooooooore
Aucun avantage......


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*الصحف العالمية ترصد الأوضاع فى مصر..  نيويورك تايمز تصف المشهد بأحداث فبراير مع اختلاف "الحاكم".. وغزلان  للجارديان: طريق الديمقراطية مزروع بالألغام.. ورويترز: الأزمة الأمنية  أكبر خطر على اقتصاد مصر*​ *الإثنين، 21 نوفمبر  2011 - 00:18*





*جانب من أحداث التحرير *​ 
*كتب أكرم سامى *​ *شبهت صحيفة "نيويورك تايمز" المشهد الحالى فى ميدان التحرير  بأحداث فبراير الماضى التى أدت للإطاحة بالرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك، لكن هذه  المرة هدف المظاهرات إسقاط المجلس العسكرى بأكلمه، وعلى رأسه المشير حسين  طنطاوى رئيسه، إذ تم استخدام الغاز المسيل للدموع، وإطلاق النار والرصاص  المطاطى، مثلما فعل نظام مبارك.
ونقلت الصحيفة عن السفير المصرى السابق والسياسى المخضرم محمود شكرى قوله  "إن المجلس العسكرى يشعر الآن بأن الشارع السياسى لن يقبل بأن يبقى الجيش  فى السلطة لفترة طويلة"، مضيفا "أعتقد أن الجيش سيعيد النظر فى الوضع من  جديد".
وأشارت الصحيفة إلى أن الجيش لا يزال لم يوافق على التنازل عن السلطة بمجرد  انتخاب البرلمان، أو حين تتم صياغة الدستور، ولا دعمت بعيدا عن حقها فى  وضع إجراءات أخرى لترشيح لجنة صياغة الدستور أو فرض قواعد أخرى على النص  النهائى.
بينما ذكرت صحيفة "فايننشال تايمز" أن أعمال العنف تزيد من التوتر السياسى  فى مصر، بالإضافة إلى قلة الثقة بين المجلس العسكرى الذى يحكم البلاد  والشعب المصرى، مشيرة إلى أن الناشطين السياسيين أحبطوا غالبيتهم فى المجال  الديمقراطى لما يعتبرونه محاولة من المجلس السعكرى لإرساء قواعد أساسية  للترتيبات الدستورية التى تحمى الجيش من الرقابة البرلمانية، والسماح لها  بالتدخل فى السياسة.
ونقلت الصحيفة عن متظاهرين بالميدان قولهم: "نحن لم نكمل ثورتنا بعد،  فالمجلس العسكرى ظل مع مبارك فى السلطة لمدة 30 عاما، ونحن أسقطنا مبارك فى  18 يوما، ونستطيع أن نفعل ذلك مرة أخرى".
فيما نقلت صحيفة "الجارديان" البريطانية عن الناشط السياسى شادى الغزالى  حرب، قوله "نظام مبارك لم يسقط وما زال فى السلطة كاملا"، مشيرا إلى قلقه  من إجراء الانتخابات فى الوقت الحالى، رغم أن هذه الخطوة ستكون مفيدة لنقل  السلطة من يد "العسكر".
وأشارت الصحيفة إلى أن العديد من المرشحين للانتخابات البرلمانية أوقفوا  حملاتهم الانتخابية، وأبرزهم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين التى من المتوقع أن  تكون الفائز الأكبر فى البرلمان المقبل.
ونقلت الصحيفة عن محمود غزلان، المتحدث باسم جماعة الإخوان قوله: "إن ذلك  محاولات من جانب الحكومة لفرض مجموعة المبادئ فوق الدستورية، التى يمكن أن  ترسخ بشكل دائم السيطرة من قبل الجيش على زمام الأمور والحياة السياسية،  وأن تجعل الطريق إلى الديمقراطية مزروع بالألغام".
وقال محمود سالم، وهو مدون بارز مرشح للبرلمان: "كل الخيارات مطروحة على  الطاولة، ولكن الآن لا أحد يستطيع أن يرى ما سيفعله المجلس العسكرى قبل  الانتخابات المقبلة".
وعن الوضع الاقتصادى قالت وكالة "رويترز" للأنباء فى نسختها الإنجليزية، إن  المؤشر الرئيسى للبورصة المصرية تراجع إلى أدنى مستوى فى 6 أسابيع يوم  الأحد، بعد تجدد العنف فى الشوارع فى وسط القاهرة ومدن أخرى.
وأشارت الوكالة إلى أن الاشتباكات تمثل واحدة من أكبر التحديات الأمنية  أمام القوة الحاكمة فى البلاد، إذ انخفض المؤشر 2.5 % مسجلا أدنى مستوى له  منذ 11 أكتوبر.
ونقلت "رويترز" عن أسامة مراد أراب فاينانس للسمسرة قوله: "هناك هبوط فى  الدقائق الأولى من التداول اليومى فى البروصة المصرية، والمستثمرون قلقون  بشأن الآثار المترتبة على الانتخابات المقبلة".*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *ممكن طيب تورونا المرجلة و تواجهوا السلفيين و الاخوان ؟؟؟؟*
> *غير كده يبقي اللي بتعملوه ده اسمه "جبن و تهريج".*​



*بقولك بنواجه الداخليه والحربيه وتقولى جبن وتهريج !*


----------



## fredyyy (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*يارب يا إله الأوقات الصعبة *

*لسنا نعلم ما الهدف مما يحدث ... لكنك تعرف *

*نريد سلامك يملأ قلوبنا وسط الأخطار والأخبار الصعبة *

*أنت ُتسيطر على مجريات الأمور ... ونريدها أن ُتظهر مجد إسمك *

.


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2011)

احلى كلمة تتقال على الايام اللى جايه كل مملكة منقسمه على نفسها تخبر كما قال المعلم والاب
ربنا يدبر اللى فيه الصالح


----------



## esambraveheart (20 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بقولك بنواجه الداخليه والحربيه وتقولى جبن وتهريج !*


* مجهود ضائع يا بطل.. و موجه في الاتجاه الخاطئ*​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*حازم صلاح ابواسماعيل وصل ميدان التحرير
*​


----------



## esambraveheart (20 نوفمبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *حازم صلاح ابواسماعيل وصل ميدان التحرير*​


*رايح يعمل ايه المنافق المتسلق ده ؟؟؟*​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*طيب يجماعه ارجوكم احنا بننقل الاحداث ياريت ميكونش فى اى تعدى على اى حد وتكون مناقشه كويسه عشان منطرش نحجر على كل الاراء ونحذف اى رد خارج تحصص القسم
انا نبهت عشان محدش يرجع يشتكى 
ارجوكم كل واحد له توجه سياسى معين واكيد كلنا مش نفس الاتجاه الفكرى
*


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*تزايد اعداد المتظاهرين امام مديريه امن اسيوط
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 نوفمبر 2011)

ماسبيرو كلاكيت تانى مرة

دلوقتى عرفته ان الاعلام المصرى مضلل 

ياريت يحسوا باللى كنا حاسين بيه 

واللهم لا شماتة برده


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*إصابة 5 من بينهم 3 مجندين فى محاولة لاقتحام مديرية أمن قنا*​


----------



## fredyyy (20 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بقولك بنواجه الداخليه والحربيه وتقولى جبن وتهريج !*




*معلش يا مينا إستحملني *

*طيب أنا معاك ضربنا الداخلية والحربية *

*وحرقنا الوزارة ... وطحناهم ... وكسَّرنا عظمهم *

*ما هي النتيجة ... بلد بدون أمن ... يتحكم فيك البلطجي ... وساعتها مش هتتكلِّم *

*لازم نفكرَّ صح ... ونحسبها صح ... ونحدد أهدافنا صح ... علشان النتائج تطلع صح *

*مش كده والىَّ إيييييه ...على رأي فؤاد المهندس ... صاحب كلمتين وبس *

.


----------



## esambraveheart (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*احري بابطال التحرير ان يوجهوا غضبهم هذا للمجرم الحقيقي و سبب خراب البلاد ..*
*عدو الديمقراطية و الحرية الاول*
*"الاخوان و السلفيين"*
*ساعتها ساكون اول من ينزل لمؤازرتكم بالروح و الدم* ​


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*"اليوم السابع" يحصل عليها فى التحرير..*

*الأمن يستخدم قنابل أمريكية منتهية الصلاحية ضد المتظاهرين*​ 
*الإثنين، 21 نوفمبر  2011 - 01:06*






*قنابل أمريكية منتهية الصلاحية*​ 
*كتب محمد عوض*
*عثر "اليوم السابع" على مظروف فارغ من القنابل المسيلة للدموع  التى استخدمها الأمن فى تفريق المتظاهرين المعتصمين فى ميدان التحرير، رغم  انتهاء مدة صلاحية القنبلة أمريكية الصنع منذ خمس سنوات.
وتشير بيانات القنبلة المدونة عليها أنها مصنعة فى الولايات المتحدة  الأمريكية عام 2001، ومدة صلاحيتها خمس سنوات، مما يعنى انتهاءها عام 2006،  وحذرت الشركة المصنعة من استخدامها بعد انتهاء مدة الصلاحية المدون على  المظروف، واستخدمها الأمن رغم التحذير.
القنبلة حملت موديل رقم 3231، وتقول شركةcomboioned tactical systems  المصنعة إنها قنبلة بعيدة المدى تستخدم لتفريق الجماعات، وتتفاعل موادها  الكيميائية بعد ثوان من إطلاقها، وتطلق سحابة بيضاء لها رائحة الفلفل،  وتؤثر على العين بشكل مكثف، وتسبب بحة فى الصوت والسعال.
وتحذر البيانات على القنبلة أن لا تستخدم مباشرة مع الأشخاص، لأنها تسبب  إصابات خطيرة أو الوفاة، ولا تستخدم بعد انتهاء فترة صلاحيتها.
وذكرت تقارير صحفية فى يناير الماضى أن قوات الأمن استخدمت قنابل مماثلة فى أحداث ثورة 25 يناير.
وقال موقع "بولييس لينك" التدريبى للشرطة الأمريكية إن هذه القنابل استخدمت  فى أحداث الشغب فى عدة دول، ووجب أن يحمى رجل الشرطة نفسه بارتداء الملابس  المطاطية وقناع تنفس اصطناعى، وإذا وجد بقايا لها يجب على الأشخاص غير  المقنعين الذين تعرضوا لها أن يعقموا ملابسهم جيداً للتخلص من آثارها. *


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *معلش يا مينا إستحملني *
> 
> *طيب أنا معاك ضربنا الداخلية والحربية *
> 
> ...




استاذى لو اللى مسك البلد دى نضيف هيبقى فى كل حاجه من اللى بتقول عليها
انما لو ماسكها احد اعوان مبارك يبقى عليه العوض
المجلس العسكرى شهد مع مبارك عاوز منه ايه ؟
ربنا يدبر الحال
بس مصلحتنا مش فى الانتخابات لانها اتخابات زيها زي انتخابات عصور مبارك


----------



## tasoni queena (20 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*تم قطع الكهرباء تماماً عن شارع محمد محمود*


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*أبو إسماعيل يحذر "العسكرى" من تأجيل الانتخابات ويدعو للاعتصام*
​ 
الإثنين، 21 نوفمبر  2011 - 00:52
*كتب محمد إسماعيل ومحمد رضا وهانى الحوتى*
*أعلن الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل الاعتصام فى ميدان التحرير، محدداً  مطالب الاعتصام، بتحديد موعد لانتخابات الرئاسة لتكون فى أبريل 2012 كموعد  أقصى.*
*وأضاف أبو إسماعيل خلال خطبته لجموع المتظاهرين أن الانتخابات البرلمانية  القادمة هى خط انفجار لا يمكن أن يقترب منه أحد، محذرا المجلس العسكرى من  الاقتراب منها، قائلا "إذا اقترب المجلس العسكرى من الانتخابات القادمة فلن  يبقى فى موقعه لمدة 5 دقائق، أو أننا لن نبقى على الحياة لمدة 5 دقائق  أيضا".*
*وطالب أبو إسماعيل، المتظاهرين، بعدم الاقتراب من وزارة الداخلية أو شارع  محمد محمود، داعيا المتظاهرين للاتصال بمن يعرفونهم ليحثوهم على النزول إلى  الميدان للمشاركة فى الاعتصام، مؤكداً أن أهل المحافظات ليسوا أقل من أهل  القاهرة فى ذلك، فيجب أن ينزلوا إلى الشارع ليشاركوا فى هذا الاعتصام.*​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*اون تي في : قطع الكهرباء تماما عن شارع محمد محمود والمستشفي الميداني ..و ذلك يعني ان يمكن ان يكون هناك تصعيد ضد المتظاهرين*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2011)

على راى اللى قال 
باى باى يا مصر هتوحشينى


----------



## esambraveheart (20 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> استاذى لو اللى مسك البلد دى نضيف هيبقى فى كل حاجه من اللى بتقول عليها
> انما لو ماسكها احد اعوان مبارك يبقى عليه العوض
> المجلس العسكرى شهد مع مبارك عاوز منه ايه ؟
> ربنا يدبر الحال
> بس مصلحتنا مش فى الانتخابات لانها اتخابات زيها زي انتخابات عصور مبارك



*يا ابني زهقتني..عمال تقول لي مبارك مبارك .*
*مبارك رااااااااااااااح خلاص ..فوق بقي ..عدو حريتك الاول هو السلفي و الاخوانجي ..روح واجهه و كفايه حجج.*
*كفايه شغل نعام*​​​​


----------



## fredyyy (20 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


>


 
*إنتِ ُمشكلة ... ملكيش حل *

*بس بصراحة عرفتي تضحكيني ... :11: ...  شكرًا ... :ab4:*

*إوعي الراجل ده يكون قريبك من بعيد *

.


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*الاعتداء على المستشفى الميداني خلف هارديز مرة ثانية بقنابل الغاز*


----------



## tasoni queena (20 نوفمبر 2011)

> إنتِ ُمشكلة ... ملكيش حل
> 
> بس بصراحة عرفتي تضحكيني ...  ... شكرًا ...
> 
> إوعي الراجل ده يكون قريبك من بعيد



مش معقول كل يوم قضية ده وجع دماغ

اقتل كله وحاسب فى الاخر ههههههههههه

ولا اعرفه يا حضرة الضابط ههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*حمزاوى يستنكر بيان "العسكرى" ويؤكد: الاعتذار كان أفضل*​ 
*الإثنين، 21 نوفمبر  2011 - 01:34*




*د. عمرو حمزاوى*​ 
*كتب محمود رضا وإسلام جمال*
ا*ستنكر الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى الناشط السياسى وأستاذ العلوم  السياسية، البيان الصادر من المجلس العسكرى، فيما يتعلق بأحداث التحرير،  رافضا اللهجة التى صدر بها البيان فى مطالبة المصريين بضبط النفس، لافتا  إلى أنه كان من الأفضل أن يتقدم "العسكرى" باعتذاره للشعب المصرى عن  الأحداث المؤسفة التى شهدها ميدان التحرير.*
*وقال حمزاوى خلال حواره ببرنامج "القاهرة اليوم" الذى يقدمه الإعلامى عمرو  أديب على قناة أوربت مساء الأحد، إن مليونية الجمعة مرت بصورة طيبة، إلا  أنه رغم رفضه لوثيقة المبادئ الدستورية، لم يشارك خلال فى هذه المليونية.*
*وأضاف حمزاوى أن ما حدث يوم السبت، نتيجة لتدخل غير مبرر من قوات الأمن لفض  الاعتصام، لافتا إلى أن عدداً قليلاً من المتظاهرين مورس ضدهم نوع من  العنف الشديد.*
*ولفت حمزاوى إلى أنه تبنى بمشاركة أيمن نور، رئيس حزب الغد الجديد، ومحمد  عبد المنعم الصاوى، وزير الثقافة الأسبق، دعوة جميع القوى السياسية،  للاجتماع غداً فى حزب الغد الجديد، لتقديم مبادرة سياسية لإنهاء العنف ووقف  سفك الدم المصرى فى المواجهات الدامية بين الثوار والشرطة.*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2011)

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vBUz2gqb2I&feature=share_
_بث مبااااااااااشر _
_الهتاف شغال الشعب يريد اسقاط المشير _​


----------



## fredyyy (20 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الاعتداء على المستشفى الميداني خلف هارديز مرة ثانية بقنابل الغاز*


 
*شكرًا مينا على مجهودك الرائع :ab4:*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*يسري فوده فضل عدم الظهور اليوم حتى يتمكن من الذهاب إلى ميدان التحرير وزيارة المصابين للاطمئنان عليهم ويطل عليكم غداً *


----------



## fredyyy (20 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> مش معقول كل يوم قضية ده وجع دماغ
> 
> اقتل كله وحاسب فى الاخر ههههههههههه
> 
> ولا اعرفه يا حضرة الضابط ههههههههه


 
*أنا مش هحاسب *

*شكلي هتتلفقلي قضية ... أدخل أنام أحسن ... أحلام سعيدة*

.


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*مرصفاوي: الناس متوقعة الجيش جاي لفض الاعتصام ودي أخبار بتجيلنا بقالها نصف ساعة ‎*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*مرصفاوي: قلب الميدان آمن تماماً وهادئ جداً .. الاشتباكات مستمرة في شارعي محمد محمود وباب اللوق*


----------



## oesi no (20 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *يا ابني زهقتني..عمال تقول لي مبارك مبارك .*
> *مبارك رااااااااااااااح خلاص ..فوق بقي ..عدو حريتك الاول هو السلفي و الاخوانجي ..روح واجهه و كفايه حجج.*
> *كفايه شغل نعام*​


المجلس العسكرى مسك ادارة شئون البلاد بتكليف من مبارك
صباحك مبارك


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *يا ابني زهقتني..عمال تقول لي مبارك مبارك .*
> *مبارك رااااااااااااااح خلاص ..فوق بقي ..عدو حريتك الاول هو السلفي و الاخوانجي ..روح واجهه و كفايه حجج.*
> *كفايه شغل نعام*​


دا مش شغل نعام يا استاذ 
بس دى الحقيقة 
ازاى هتعرف تهرب من نظام مسك البلد 30 سنة 
كل الطرق مؤديه الى روماااااااااا
او بمعنى اصح لمبارك جديد


----------



## بإسلامي افتخر (20 نوفمبر 2011)

ياريت الأستاذ عصام يفهم ان لو حصلت مواجهات بين المسيحيين والتيار الإسلامي سواء سلفي او اخوان او جماعة بكده هتقوم حرب اهلية في مصر ونبقى زي لبنان محدش هيأمن على نفسه يخرج من بيته ولا حتى في قلب بيته على الأقل دالوقتي الشعب كله مسلمين ومسيحيين مجمعين على طلبات واحدة ورجعت بينه وحدة تاني لو قامت الفتنة الطائفية يبقى بجد خلاص مصر مش هاتقملها قومة ولو في حرب اهلية الخاسر الوحيد هو الشعب


----------



## esambraveheart (21 نوفمبر 2011)

بإسلامي افتخر قال:


> بين المسيحيين والتيار الإسلامي


*مين قال لحضرتك ان المسيحيين " بس " همه اللي هايكونوا الطرف الثاني في مواجهة الاسلاميين ؟؟؟*
*الا ترين ان العالم باسره - مسيحيين و مسلمين و يهود و ملاحدة - يكره افعالهم و مخططاتهم الخبيثة و اتخاذهم من الدين وسيلة لتحقيق الاطماع السياسية ؟؟؟*​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*يجماعه عشان خاطر مصر كفايه منقاشات 
حلوه مصر بلاش والنبى 
*


----------



## esambraveheart (21 نوفمبر 2011)

بإسلامي افتخر قال:


> لو قامت الفتنة الطائفية


*الاسلاميين يسعون سعيا حثيثا لازكاء نارها شئنا ام ابينا ..و مواجهتهم باتت قدرا محتوما و ضرورة قصوى لقتل فتنتهم الي الابد و معالجة المشكلة التي اختلقوها من جذورها .*​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*استاذ عصام كفايه مناقشات ارجوك
افتحو موضوع فى القسم العام واتنقشو !
*


----------



## esambraveheart (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*


!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:



استاذ عصام !

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*استاذ عصام ..*

*استاذ عصام ..*
*استاذ عصام ..*
*الناس كلها مسموح لها تتكلم و تعلق.. الا انا .*
*هو مش برضو الناس بتوجه لي تعليقات " بالاسم " ..و المفروض ارد عليهم ؟؟؟*​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*طيب يجماعه النداء لاى حد ياريت بلاش مناقشه
واى حد هيناقش همسح رده واى حد بعد ما يتم مسح رده وناقش تانى هحرر تحذيرات اللهم انى بلغت اللهم فأشهد :d

*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*استاذ عصام جورج بعد ما نبهت مشاركش تانى
اعتقد حضرتك بس بعد تنبيهى اللى شاركت صح ؟
*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*الضرب بشارع محمد محمود يزداد بضراوة شديدة*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*مظهر شاهين بيقول على أون انه وصل مع المجلس و الشرطة على اتفاق لوقف إطلاق النار في خلال 10 دقائق*


----------



## esambraveheart (21 نوفمبر 2011)

oesi no قال:


> يا استاذ عصام ارحمنا شويه


*و دي يعني عاجباك قوى يا مينا و مش عاوز تحذفها ؟؟؟؟*
* كفايه تحيز ضدي بقي*​​​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*استاذ عصام تم مسح مشاركه لحضرتك المشاركه الجايه هيكون فيها تحذير 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*لو كنت عملت ريفرش للصفحه كنت عرفت انى مسحتها اصلا اول ما شوفتك مقتبسها اول مره
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 نوفمبر 2011)

بإسلامي افتخر قال:


> ياريت الأستاذ عصام يفهم ان لو حصلت مواجهات بين المسيحيين والتيار الإسلامي سواء سلفي او اخوان او جماعة بكده هتقوم حرب اهلية في مصر ونبقى زي لبنان محدش هيأمن على نفسه يخرج من بيته ولا حتى في قلب بيته على الأقل دالوقتي الشعب كله مسلمين ومسيحيين مجمعين على طلبات واحدة ورجعت بينه وحدة تاني لو قامت الفتنة الطائفية يبقى بجد خلاص مصر مش هاتقملها قومة ولو في حرب اهلية الخاسر الوحيد هو الشعب




اتفق معكي و اختلف في نقطه

ان كل الاطياف ستصادم الاسلاميين مش مسلمين بس حتي جوا المسلمين اطياف شيعي و صوفي و سني و قراني مش كله  وهابي يعني فهمتي 

غير كدا اتفق معكي

سلام​


----------



## Coptic Man (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - متابعات - #enn #egypt #tahrir*​
> *العيسوى ينفى استخدام الرصاص بجميع انواعة فى التعامل مع المتظاهرين*​
> 
> 
> ​


 
ياراجل طيب والناس ماتت ازاي قتلوا بعض

ما تقولوا كلام يتصدق بقي ارحموناااااااااااا


----------



## Coptic Man (21 نوفمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عاجل : حريق مصلحة الضرائب العقارية بالقاهرة *
> *خبر عاجل ان حريقا قد شب في مصلحة الضرائب العقارية في وسط القاهرة, وقد اعلنت قناة اون تي في الخبر منذ لحظات*


 
هي دي بقي العناصر الاستغلالية

هيتحرق ليه مصلحة الضرائب العقارية ولمصلحة مين .. !!!


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*الهتاف يدوى الآن فى الميدان : الشعب يريد إسقاط المشير*


----------



## tasoni queena (21 نوفمبر 2011)

> شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - متابعات - #enn #egypt #tahrir
> 
> العيسوى ينفى استخدام الرصاص بجميع انواعة فى التعامل مع المتظاهرين



بجدددددددددد

كلاكيت تانى مرة

خلاص اتفقستوا ما تجددوا بقااااااااا


----------



## بإسلامي افتخر (21 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> بجدددددددددد
> 
> كلاكيت تانى مرة
> 
> خلاص اتفقستوا ما تجددوا بقااااااااا



ههههههههههههههههه والله خلتيني اضحك رغم اني متابعة الأخبار على كذا منتدى وفي ناس قالت نكت بس بجد مش جامدة كده


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*البسطويسي ينسحب من سباق الرئاسة احتجاجاً على احداث التحرير
*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*اون تي في : الغاز الجديد يعرض المصاب لخطر شديد لانه يوصله الي الاختناق و  عند استخدامه يضرب علي القدم فقط لشل الحركه وليس علي الوجه*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*نقل المستشفي الميداني بالتحرير الي مسجد عمر مكرم والكنيسة الانجيلية بعد اعتداء قوات الامن عليها*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*مالك من مشرحة زينهم على اون تى فى : هناك ١٨ حالة وفاه و ٤ منهم مجهولين*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

معلومات عن الغاز المستخدم اليوم
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/غاز_سي_آر


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*وانا اقول الغاز ده عاملى دماغ ليه اتاريه جديد غير بتاع يناير
*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *وانا اقول الغاز ده عاملى دماغ ليه اتاريه جديد غير بتاع يناير
> *


ربنا يحافظ عليك يا عم مينا 
ويسترها 
يابنى


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*انا هروح انام وبكره هنزل من البيت على الميدان
تصبحو على خير
*


----------



## antonius (21 نوفمبر 2011)

بس خذ حذرك مان...صلواتنا معك


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انا هروح انام وبكره هنزل من البيت على الميدان
> تصبحو على خير
> *


يابنى متعصبنيش عليك انت والميدان الله يحرق التحرير
يابنى اتهد فالبيت وخلى اليومين دول يعدو ع خير 
خاف على نفسك علشان خاطرنا يا مينا مهيصدقو يمسكو واحد مننا
ربنا يسترها عليك


----------



## Coptic Man (21 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> بجدددددددددد
> 
> كلاكيت تانى مرة
> 
> خلاص اتفقستوا ما تجددوا بقااااااااا


 
بامانة انتي مشكلة

بتجيبي الحاجات دي منين ههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (21 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *وانا اقول الغاز ده عاملى دماغ ليه اتاريه جديد غير بتاع يناير*


 
هههههه

طيب حاول تاخد شاور دافي والهدوم بتاعتك اللي كنت لابسها تتغسل كويس ولوحدها وتتحط فترة طويلة في الشمس

ربنا يحميك يا مينا وخاف علي نفسك علي قد ما تقدر 

احنا عاوزينك


----------



## marcelino (21 نوفمبر 2011)

​


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*المتظاهرون يصدون هجوماً جديداً للشرطة لإخلاء ميدان التحرير
الإثنين، 21 نوفمبر 2011 - 09:41


ميدان التحرير(رويترز)


قال شهود عيان، إن متظاهرين صدوا هجوماً جديداً للشرطة، لإخلاء ميدان التحرير بوسط القاهرة اليوم الاثنين.

ويطالب المحتجون المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة الذى يدير شئون البلاد منذ الإطاحة بالرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك فى انتفاضة شعبية فى 11 فبراير، بتسليم السلطة لحكم مدنى، حيث ذكر الشهود، أن الشرطة أطلقت غازات مسيلة للدموع.*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*حريق فى إحدى الشقق قرب وزارة الداخلية.. والمتظاهرون يحاولون إطفاءه
الإثنين، 21 نوفمبر 2011 - 09:39


ميدان التحرير(أ ش أ)


اندلع حريق فى إحدى الشقق بعمارة سكنية، فى شارع التحرير قبالة وزارة الداخلية وسط القاهرة صباح اليوم.

وقال موفد وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط، إن الحريق اندلع فى الطابق الثانى العلوى فى المبنى رقم (174)، رغم أن شبابيك الوحدة التى اندلع بها الحريق بدت مغلقة تماما، وأتت ألسنة اللهب من داخل الوحدة السكنية، حيث يتصاعد الدخان عبر شبابيك الشقة، التى لم يعرف أن كان بها سكان من عدمه.

وأصيب عدد من سكان العقار بحالة من الذعر، وخرجوا إلى نوافذ المبنى مستنجدين بإرسال سيارة مطافئ، وطلبوا من الشباب المتظاهرين الذين يكتظ بهم الشارع إخلاء الشارع وإبلاغ سيارات المطافئ.

وقام عدد من المتظاهرين بإبلاغ خدمة الإطفاء، وحاولوا بجهود فردية إطفاء الحريق الذى تزايد بشكل كثيف.. فيما تطلق قوات الأمن قبالة الداخلية القنابل المسيلة للدموع لتفريق المحتجين فى الشارع.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 نوفمبر 2011)

هكذا تتعامل القوات المصرية مع جثامين الضحايا

[YOUTUBE]Fr2-VlldcuE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا ربى  ما هذا...!!* *ما هذا!*
* الرب يرحمهم...صعب اوى...*


----------



## بإسلامي افتخر (21 نوفمبر 2011)

سمعتوا مساعد المنطقة المركزية العسكرية قال ايه قال ان مفيش حد ضرب رصاص على المتظاهرين وان الأمن المركزي مش هو اللي كان بيروح للمتظاهرين لأ ده المتظاهرين هما اللي كانوا بيرواحوا يهجموا على الأمن المركزي وبيسألوه على الإصابات والقتلى قال ده كلام يعني بالاختصار مقالش حاجة مفيدة لأ ده كمان بيقول المتظاهرين لو عايزين حماية وتأمين نعرض الأمر على الرؤساء عشان تأمين المتظاهرين

نفى ان يكون فيه اي هجوم حصل على المتظاهرين امال اللي شفناه امبارح ده لحد قرب الفجر والأحداث اللي كان بينقلها مينا البطل من قلب الأحداث ده تبقى ايه

حوار مساعد المنطقة المركزية كان منقول على الجزيرة مباشر مصر


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد ضحكتنى نكته  جديدة  بص  فوق كدا استاذى هتلاقى فديو  فيه كل حاجة
بنات بتتشد من شعرها وبيتمسح بيها الشارع 
وولاد بيموتو وبيكملو ضرب فيهم 
دا ايه دول مش دول اخواتهم اللى ف25 قالو انهم اخواتهم ولا دول غير دول 
اتمجد ياربى ​


----------



## بإسلامي افتخر (21 نوفمبر 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zKNyW_jX0I&feature=player_embedded

ده فيديو المؤتمر الصحفي لمساعد المنطقة المركزية


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*مدرعات الجيش تتحرك بمحيط التحرير والثوار يضعون المتاريس فى المداخل
الإثنين، 21 نوفمبر 2011 - 13:00

كتب محمد حجاج تصوير ماهر اسكندر

شهدت الشوارع الجانبية محمد محمود والشيخ ريحان وجميع الشوارع المؤدية لميدان التحرير تحركا ملحوظا لأفراد الشرطة العسكرية ومدرعات الجيش حول الميدان، الأمر الذى أدى لإثارة القلق بين المتظاهرين خوفاً من الهجوم عليهم من قبل الجيش، كما حدث أمس.

ومن جانبها قامت اللجان الشعبية بوضع متاريس حديدية جديدة حول الميدان وجميع الشوارع المؤدية له، كما قامت بتفتيش كل من يدخل الميدان لمنع دخول عناصر خارجة على القانون، فيما توجه عدد من المتظاهرين إلى مقر اللجان الشعبية لحماية مداخل الميدان.

وعلى الجانب الآخر أكد عدد من المتظاهرين أن قوات الشرطة العسكرية والأمن المركزى تهاجمهم بشارع الشيخ ريحان ومحمد محمود، لافتين إلى أن هناك عددا كبيرا منهم أصيب بطلقات خرطوش واختناقات نتيجة القنابل المسيلة للدموع.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 نوفمبر 2011)

بإسلامي افتخر قال:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zKNyW_jX0I&feature=player_embedded
> 
> ده فيديو المؤتمر الصحفي لمساعد المنطقة المركزية



[YOUTUBE]-zKNyW_jX0I&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 نوفمبر 2011)

> سمعتوا مساعد المنطقة المركزية العسكرية قال ايه قال ان مفيش حد ضرب رصاص على المتظاهرين وان الأمن المركزي مش هو اللي كان بيروح للمتظاهرين لأ ده المتظاهرين هما اللي كانوا بيرواحوا يهجموا على الأمن المركزي وبيسألوه على الإصابات والقتلى قال ده كلام يعني بالاختصار مقالش حاجة مفيدة لأ ده كمان بيقول المتظاهرين لو عايزين حماية وتأمين نعرض الأمر على الرؤساء عشان تأمين المتظاهرين
> 
> نفى ان يكون فيه اي هجوم حصل على المتظاهرين امال اللي شفناه امبارح ده لحد قرب الفجر والأحداث اللي كان بينقلها مينا البطل من قلب الأحداث ده تبقى ايه
> 
> حوار مساعد المنطقة المركزية كان منقول على الجزيرة مباشر مصر







> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zKNy...layer_embedded
> 
> ده فيديو المؤتمر الصحفي لمساعد المنطقة المركزية



من ساعة ماسبيرو واحنا بنقول

وانتوا بتكذبونا وتقولوا المجلس هو اللى بيحمينا

كان لازم يحصل كل ده عشان تصدقوا ؟؟

ها صدقتوا طيب ولا لسة ؟؟


----------



## grges monir (21 نوفمبر 2011)

انا فاكر كدة الهم اجعلة  خير كان فية واحد مالى اخبار التلفزيون انة سبب الثورة واتعملت معاة لقاءات تقريبا محصلتش مع حد قبل كدة اسمة اية ؟؟؟ اسمة اية؟؟؟؟ اة اسمة وائل غنيم
وفية واحدة برضة كانت معاة اسمها اية تقريبا اسماء محفوظ 
هما بقى دول اللى دعوا للثورة علىالفيس ونزلوا الشباب الشارع وعملوا المعجزة اللى بنقول عليها ثورة
وشباب الثورة اللى كانوا مليين التلفزيون
هما فين دول بقى ؟؟؟؟
عشان لما كنا بنقول هذة ثورة سوف تؤدى الى ماساة كتير قال ازاى وازاى ندافع عن ناس سرقوا البلد... محدش دافع عن ناس سرقت البلد احنا دافعنا عن نظام انهار ولم يكن هناك فكر مخطط لبناء اخر
عملوا زيى معمل شمشون هد المعبد علية وعلى اعداءة 
النتيجة اية؟؟؟
الكل مات  ولا فية حد عاش واحنا منعرفش القصة الحقيقية ؟؟


----------



## zezza (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*ما تعصبش نفسك يا جريس تعالى انضملنا على حزب الكنبة 
الجو شتا و القاعدة على الكنبة بتحلو ... سيبك من اللى بيحصل خلينا متفرجين و نشوف اخرتها 
و بلاش بقى معارضة فى الثورة اللى حصل .حصل خلاص *


----------



## geegoo (21 نوفمبر 2011)

اللي بيتصل بمينا يخليه يطمنا عليه لو سمحتوا ...


----------



## grges monir (21 نوفمبر 2011)

zezza قال:


> *ما تعصبش نفسك يا جريس تعالى انضملنا على حزب الكنبة
> الجو شتا و القاعدة على الكنبة بتحلو ... سيبك من اللى بيحصل خلينا متفرجين و نشوف اخرتها
> و بلاش بقى معارضة فى الثورة اللى حصل .حصل خلاص *


صدقينى مش معارضة زيزا
الثورة كانت فكرتها نبيلة وجميلة بس اللى خفنا منة حصل اهو
شوية شباب بلا تفكير منهجى حققوا نتيجة مذهلة 
خفافيش الظلام سرقت هذا النجاح بسبب تنطيمها واسلوب خداعها للشارع
محطوش اى حساب لاى نتيجة بعد اسقاط النظام
النظام طيب سقط اهو وبعدين
هما اطردتوا برة الصورة خالص وادى نتيجة اللىحصل


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل​**التلفزيون المصري   ..المجلس العسكري يصدر مرسوما بقانون  ''افساد الحياه السياسيه''
​**​*​​​​​​​​​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2011)

zezza قال:


> *ما تعصبش نفسك يا جريس تعالى انضملنا على حزب الكنبة
> الجو شتا و القاعدة على الكنبة بتحلو ... سيبك من اللى بيحصل خلينا متفرجين و نشوف اخرتها
> و بلاش بقى معارضة فى الثورة اللى حصل .حصل خلاص *


*هما بيكلو حمام وفراخ واحنا الفول دوخنا وداخ رجل الكنبة يا رجل الكنبة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مقولتنا المفضلة فالجيش 
 *​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2011)

مبرووووووووووك خطاب التنحى الجديد​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*الناشطه نواره نجم تهاجم حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل*

*ما يجيبها الا ستاتها يا نواره*

*[YOUTUBE]TgJvSxfnbCs[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

geegoo قال:


> اللي بيتصل بمينا يخليه يطمنا عليه لو سمحتوا ...



*انا كويس يا حبيبى متقلقش انا فى المحل دلوقتى
وشويه ورايح الميدان بشحن البلاك بيرى بس عشان فصل شحن*


----------



## أنجيلا (21 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انا كويس يا حبيبى متقلقش انا فى المحل دلوقتى
> وشويه ورايح الميدان بشحن البلاك بيرى بس عشان فصل شحن*


*الحمد لله ع سلامتك
رايح ثاني؟
حراااااااام يا بني
كفاية كده...........*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انا كويس يا حبيبى متقلقش انا فى المحل دلوقتى
> وشويه ورايح الميدان بشحن البلاك بيرى بس عشان فصل شحن*


يابنى متقلقنيش عليك هههههههههههههههههههه
هلبس وهنزل اناا  كمان


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*عارفين ميدان التحرير عامل زى ايه ، عامل زى البودره (الهيروين ) ولا حشيش وبانجو ولا الكلام ده خالص اللى بينزل الميدان مره بيبقى مدمن ميدان زى اللى بياخد الهيروين خمس مرات ورا بعض مينفعش مياخدوش تانى ، انا نزلت الميدان ومينفعش منزلش تانى

*


----------



## أنجيلا (21 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *عارفين ميدان التحرير عامل زى ايه ، عامل زى البودره (الهيروين ) ولا حشيش وبانجو ولا الكلام ده خالص اللى بينزل الميدان مره بيبقى مدمن ميدان زى اللى بياخد الهيروين خمس مرات ورا بعض مينفعش مياخدوش تانى ، انا نزلت الميدان ومينفعش منزلش تانى
> 
> *


*
مفيش فايدة 
دماغك ناشفة:t32:

المهم خذ بالك من نفسك*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *عارفين ميدان التحرير عامل زى ايه ، عامل زى البودره (الهيروين ) ولا حشيش وبانجو ولا الكلام ده خالص اللى بينزل الميدان مره بيبقى مدمن ميدان زى اللى بياخد الهيروين خمس مرات ورا بعض مينفعش مياخدوش تانى ، انا نزلت الميدان ومينفعش منزلش تانى
> 
> *


انا جربتها ساعة ماسبيرو بجد بيكون وقت ممتع اوووووووووى
ربنا يحرسك ويحافظ عليك


----------



## zezza (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*ربنا يحافظ عليك يا مينا
خلى بالك من نفسك و لو فى ضرب اجرى و مالكش دعوة بحد 
ربنا يعديها على خير *


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*بيان ومطالب اجتماع القوى السياسية اليوم بحزب الغد: الاعتذار للمعتصمين والمتظاهرين عن عدم توفير غطاء سياسي لهم خلال ال 72 الماضية
**إقالة حكومة شرف والتشاور لتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطني تتولى صلاحيات شرف وكامل الصلاحيات بعد انتخاب البرلمان*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*الوقف الفوري للعنف والسماح للمعتصمين والمتظاهرين بالبقاء في الميدان مع عدم التعرض للمنشآت العامة*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بيان ومطالب اجتماع القوى السياسية اليوم بحزب الغد: الاعتذار للمعتصمين والمتظاهرين عن عدم توفير غطاء سياسي لهم خلال ال 72 الماضية
> **إقالة حكومة شرف والتشاور لتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطني تتولى صلاحيات شرف وكامل الصلاحيات بعد انتخاب البرلمان*


دا بجد


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*النيابة تأمر بإخلاء سبيل المتظاهرين المقبوض عليهم فى أحداث التحرير*
​ 
*الإثنين، 21 نوفمبر  2011 - 16:53*​ 





إخلاء سبيل المقبوض عليهم من المتظاهرين​ 
*كتب كريم صبحى*
*أمرت نيابة قصر النيل، برئاسة محمد عبد الشافى، اليوم الاثنين،  بإخلاء سبيل 67 متظاهرا من معتصمى التحرير المقبوض عليهم خلال أحداث الشغب  والاشتباكات التى شهدها ميدان التحرير، منذ أول أمس السبت حتى اليوم، وذلك  بضمان محل إقامتهم.
ومن ناحية أخرى، ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية القبض على 39 متظاهرا اليوم الاثنين،  خلال الاشتباكات التى دارت اليوم بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين فى ميدان  التحرير.
وكان المتظاهرون المقبوض عليهم قد أنكروا أمام النيابة مشاركتهم فى  الاشتباكات مع قوات الأمن، كما أكدت مجموعة منهم أنهم كانوا فى طريقهم  لتلقى "درس خصوصى "، ومنهم من ادعى أنه كان ذاهبا لشراء ملابس من وسط  القاهرة، وعندما اشتم رائحة الغاز المسيل للدموع هرول مسرعا فألقى القبض  عليه، واعترف بعضهم أنهم كانوا يتواجدون بالميدان لمشاهدة الأحداث، ولم  يشاركوا فيها.*


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*المتظاهرون يحاولون اقتحام مديرية أمن الدقهلية والضباط يتصدون لهم*​ 
ا*لإثنين، 21 نوفمبر  2011 - 17:3*0​ *




احجتاجات أمام مديرية أمن الدقهلية*​ *الدقهلية ـ صالح رمضان*
*قام ضباط مديرية الأمن بالدقهلية بإطلاق نار كثيف، وإلقاء القنابل  المسيلة للدموع بعد وقوع اشتباكات مع عدد من المتظاهرين الذين طوقوا  مديرية الأمن، وفشلت مفاوضات اللواء عمر عبد اللطيف مدير أمن الدقهلية معهم  لفض التظاهرة .
وبادر المتظاهرون بإلقاء الطوب و الزجاج على سيارات الأمن المركزى، ورد  الضباط بإطلاق الرصاص المطاطى والحى تجاه المظاهرين فوقع عدد كبير من  الإصابات.
وأكد شهود عيان أن الضباط يحملون الأسلحة الرشاشة و الطبنجات الميرى،  للدفاع عن المديرية، وأطلقوا الأعيرة النارية تجاه المتظاهرين ، ومازالت  عمليات الكر والفر تدور بين المتظاهرين والضباط ، فبمجرد تفريقهم، يعودون  مرة أخرى لمحاولة اقتحام المديرية من جديد.*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*ده بيان يا جون هكمله ناو
*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*تكملة بيان القوى السياسيه
التزام المجلس العسكري بموعد محدد لانتخابات الرئاسة أقصاه أخر ابريل 2012 وبالتوازي وضع الدستور
قدم بلاغ للنائب العام برقم 10793 / 2011 ضد وزير الداخلية بتهمة إزهاق  أرواح المصريين وطلب من النيابة العامة الانتقال لمحمد محمود للمعاينة
*


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

* فرنسا "قلقة جداً" إزاء المواجهات فى مصر*​ 
*الإثنين، 21 نوفمبر  2011 - 17:15*​ *




جانب من اشتباكات التحرير*​ *باريس ـ بكين (أ.ف.ب)*
*عبرت فرنسا عن "قلقها الشديد" إزاء المواجهات التى أوقعت 22 قتيلا  فى مصر منذ السبت، ودعت قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين لإبداء الإحساس  "المسئولية"، كما أعلن الناطق باسم وزارة الخارجية الفرنسية الاثنين.
وقال برنار فاليرو إن "فرنسا قلقة بشدة إزاء المواجهات التى حصلت فى الأيام  الماضية، وتدين أعمال العنف التى أدت إلى مقتل أكثر من عشرين متظاهرا".  وأضاف أن فرنسا "تدعو إلى التحلى بروح المسئولية من قبل الجميع فى هذه  الأيام العصيبة" مكررا التعبير عن "دعم فرنسا لمواصلة العملية الديمقراطية  فى مصر، والتى يفترض أن تؤدى فى 2012 إلى نقل السلطة إلى السلطات المدنية  التشريعية والتنفيذية المنتخبة".
وقد أعلنت وزارة الصحة المصرية الاثنين أن حصيلة المواجهات الدائرة فى  البلاد منذ السبت بين المحتجين ورجال الشرطة بلغت 22 قتيلا، كما أفادت  وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط. وتأتى هذه المواجهات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن  قبل أسبوع من بدء أول انتخابات تشريعية منذ سقوط الرئيس السابق حسنى  مبارك، إثر انتفاضة شعبية أطاحت به فى فبراير.
ويطالب المتظاهرون المجلس العسكرى الحاكم منذ تنحى مبارك بتسليم الحكم إلى  سلطة مدنية. وقد أثارت هذه المواجهات مخاوف من إلغاء أو تأجيل الانتخابات  التشريعية، المقرر أن تبدأ فى 28 نوفمبر الحالى، وتمتد على عدة أشهر، أو أن  تتخللها حوادث وأعمال عنف دامية.
من جهتها أعربت الصين اليوم عن أملها فى أن تتم الانتخابات البرلمانية،  وانتقال السلطة فى مصر على نحو سلس، وذلك على الرغم من موجة الاحتجاجات  التى تشهدها حاليا.
وقال المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية الصينية ليو وى مين - فى مؤتمر صحفى بمقر  الخارجية اليوم الاثنين، "إن الصين تولى اهتماما بالتطورات، وتأمل فى أن  تستطيع الأطراف المصرية المعنية حل خلافاتها من خلال المفاوضات والحوار".*


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*"الصحة" تضاعف عدد العيادات المتنقلة بميدان التحرير*​ 
*الإثنين، 21 نوفمبر  2011 - 17:43*
*




                            عيادات بالتحرير*​ *كتبت دانه الحديدى* *أعلن محمد الشربينى، المتحدث الرسمى باسم وزارة الصحة، أن الدكتور  عمرو حلمى وزير الصحة، أصدر قراراً بمضاعفة عدد العيادات المتنقلة  المتواجدة بميدان سيمون بوليفار المجاور للتحرير من 3 إلى 6 عيادات منها  صيدلية. 
وأضاف أن تلك العيادات على استعداد تام لإمداد كافة المصابين بالمساعدات الطبية اللازمة.*​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*عمرو حمزواى على تويتر
علقت حملتي الانتخابية بصورة مؤقتة لكني مازلت مقتنع بالانتخابات كطريق  لنقل السلطة. وعدلت موقفي مع آخرين للمطالبة بإقالة شرف بعد بيان الأمس
*


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*حركة 6 إبريل بالإسكندرية تعلن اختفاء أحد أعضائها*​ 
*الإثنين، 21 نوفمبر  2011 - 17:50*
*




                            حركة 6 إبريل*​ 
*الإسكندرية ـ جاكلين منير*
*أعلنت حركة 6 إبريل بالإسكندرية عن اختفاء الناشط على الجندى عضو  الحركة بالأمس وسط أحداث مديرية أمن الإسكندرية، وقال شهود عيان إن آخر  مكالمة لعلى الجندى معهم كان يصرخ فيها ويقول "إلحقونى".
كانت مديرية أمن الإسكندرية قد شهدت اشتباكات عنيفة بين قوات الأمن المركزى  والمتظاهرين مساء أمس، وتحول ميدان فيكتور عمانويل بمنطقة سموحة بجوار  مديرية الأمن إلى ميدان التحرير آخر، وتم إقامة مستشفى ميدانى هناك لإسعاف  المصابين من قنابل المسيلة للدموع و الرصاص المطاطى.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الصفحة الرسمية لوزارة الداخلية: أصيب اللواء/ ماجد مصطفى وكيل الأمن المركزى بطلقات 

خرطوش بالكتف الأيمن أثناء تواجده بشارع محمد محمود


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*كويس يا عياد انك جيب عشان شويه ونازل تابعنى على الفيس
بس يارب تكون خدمة البلاك بيرى شغاله فى الميدان
*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*ارتفع عدد الخيام التى أقامها المعتصمون فى  ميدان التحرير، مساء أمس، فى الكعكة الحجرية بالميدان، إلى ١٦ خيمة، بعد فض  اعتصامهم بالقوة. وافترش المئات المساحات الخضراء المتواجدة فى قلب  الميدان وعلى أطرافه، ووضعوا لافتة كبيرة طولها ٥ أمتار وسط الميدان، كتبوا  عليها «الشعب يريد مجلس رئاسى مدنى»، وهتفوا «لا تراجع ولا استسلام». *


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*أحد المتظاهرين على الفيس
رسالة الى القوى السياسية التى قد تنضم للميدان :
 على القوى السياسية التى قررت النزول الى الميدان اليوم
 وعلى اى قوى سياسية ستنزل الميدان اليوم او غدا
 الموجودون فى التحرير ثوار مصر الاحرار المستقلين
  اللى هينزل على مطلبنا الوحيد وهو التسليم الفورى للسلطة بتكوين حكومة  انقاذ وطنى لها كل الصلاحيات فى ادارة البلاد ، ونزع كل السلطات السياسية  من المجلس العسكرى الخائن للثورة ، واى مطلب غير كدة ومحاولة خداعنا لترك  الميدان لن يحدث ولن ننساق اليه ابدا وهذا قرار اخير ، فلن نبرح الميدان  الا بتنفيذ مطلبنا .
*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*التحرير يهتف: ''يا مشير يا حبيب حسني ابعت هات دبابة تدوسني''  ‎*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*مسيرة العباسية الجيش والشعب ايد واحدة !!!!! *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

لا اناا لسه علي الداىري
لسه قدامي ساعه


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*العفو الدولية: المجلس العسكري أسوأ من نظام مبارك
اتهمت منظمة العفو الدولية المعنية بحماية حقوق الإنسان  القائمين على السلطة في مصر بانتهاك حقوق الإنسان، وقالت إن هذا  ''الانتهاك'' أشد في بعض الأحيان من الانتهاكات التي كان يرتكبها نظام  الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك.**وحسب المنظمة في تقرير من 62 صفحة تنشره غدا الثلاثاء فإن المجلس العسكري في مصر اعتاد أن يفض الاحتجاجات باستخدام العنف.*
*وجاء  في التقرير أن أكثر من 12 ألف مدني، حوكموا خلال الأشهر الماضية بشكل ظالم  أمام محاكم عسكرية وأن التعذيب من بين وسائل الجيش أيضا.*
*كما نقل  التقرير عن هينينج فرانسماير،خبير المنظمة في شئون مصر، أن ''الحكام الجدد  (في مصر) واصلوا ببساطة تقليد القمع الذي كان متبعا في عهد مبارك'' وأن  المجلس العسكري لم يف بتعهده بأي حال بشأن احترام حقوق الإنسان ''بل على  العكس تماما، فإن وضع حقوق الإنسان أصبح في بعض الأحوال أسوأ عن السابق''.*
*وذكر  التقرير أن هناك ملاحقة في مصر لمنتقدي المجلس العسكري والمتظاهرين  والصحفيين والمدونين والمضربين وإسكاتهم بلا هوادة رغم أن المجلس وعد في  بيان  له بأن الحرية والمساواة والديمقراطية ودولة القانون هي المبادئ  الرئيسية للحكومة الجديدة.*
*يشار إلى أن المجلس العسكري يتولى السلطة  في مصر منذ إسقاط الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك في فبراير الماضي وذلك بعد أكثر  من ثلاثين عاما في الحكم.*
*
http://www.masrawy.com/news/Egypt/Politics/2011/November/21/4611548.aspx
*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مسيرة العباسية الجيش والشعب ايد واحدة !!!!! *


_ ربنا يستر من الانقسااااااااااااااام بجد هتبقى مذبحة 
_​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*




صورة اليوم المشير يضحك مع وجود اكتر من 20 قتيل !
*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> لا اناا لسه علي الداىري
> لسه قدامي ساعه




*اوك اول ما توصل لو كنت انا هناك أنقل كل اللى نزل من على الفيس عندى*


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*انباء عن طرد
 د محمد البلتاجى 
امين عام حزب الاخوان المسلمين (الحريه والعداله)
 من ميدان التحرير
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*انتظرو الهتاف من التحرير لما انزل
يسقط يسقط حسنى مبارك !
*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انتظرو الهتاف من التحرير لما انزل
> يسقط يسقط حسنى مبارك !
> *


هههههههههههههههههههه
يا عم الثورجى


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*الى الان*
*عدد المتوفيين 33
والمصابيين تعدوا ال 2000
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*تصدقو مش قادر استنى لحد ما البلاك بيرى يخلص شحن
انا نازل ناو
*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *تصدقو مش قادر استنى لحد ما البلاك بيرى يخلص شحن
> انا نازل ناو
> *


ا_نا كمان نازل 
ع فكرة هكلمك لما انزل 
_​


----------



## الحل الامثل (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الشعار الجديد
الجيش والشرطه ايد واحده على الشعب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | عاجل - البيت الأبيض - #ENN 

 البيت الأبيض يدعو جميع الأطراف فى مصر الى وقف العنف*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*مينا البطل | الهتاف اضرب غاز اضرب حى التغير جاى جاى*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | التحرير - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR

 "مش هنمشى هوا يمشى" نسمعها بعلو الصوت ثانية فى الميدان بعد 10 اشهر من سقوط المخلوع*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - #ENN #EGYPT 

 مريد البرغوثي: كل ما أنفقه الإخوان من سنوات عمرهم في المعتقلات ضاع هدراً في امتحان التحرير*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

تصوير مينا البطل الان من التحرير ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*البطل | الجيش والشرطه ايد وسخه*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | التحرير - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR

 صابة احد المتظاهرين برصاصة فى الرأس توفى على اثرها*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر - الحياه اليوم - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR


 الحياة اليوم: أنباء عن استقالة الدكتور عصام شرف من طرف واحد*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*خطير جدا  انشقاقات داخل الجيش المصرى 

شبكه عاجل الاخبارية| نقلا عن شبكة اخبار مصر | بوادر انشقاقات داخل الجيش   المصرى بقوات الصاعقه والمنطقه المركزيه لرفض مايحدث مع متظاهرى   التحرير#Egypt #UNN #Tahrir






*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]LtzQgHe2Ip0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

* السلمي يلتقي القوى السياسية لمناقشة تعديل "الوثيقة" واتخاذ موقف بشأن أحداث التحرير 


أشرف بدر 
21-11-2011 | 19:02 1   



 
السلمي
يعقد الدكتور علي السلمي، نائب رئيس الوزراء للتنمية السياسية والتحول   الديمقراطي بعد قليل بعدد من القوى السياسية والحزبية بمكتبه بمجلس الشعب   لمناقشة التعديلات المقترحة على وثيقة المباديء الدستورية وبلورة موقف موحد   تجاه أحداث التحرير. 

كان الاجتماع مقررا عقده مساء أمس إلا أن اجتماع الحكومة مع المجلس العسكري بشأن أحداث التحرير أمس أجله إلى اليوم.  




 *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - #ENN #EGYPT 

 على خطى مبارك المجلس العسكرى يلتزم الصمت والشباب المصرى يقتل فى التحرير*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | مصر - متابعات - #ENN#Egypt

 د. معتز عبد الفتاح:أطالب بقانون للغباء السياسي لأنه لا يقل خطرا على الدولة من الغدر السياسي*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

تصوير البطل ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]7ICTWkSDCTc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*كل ساعه تستمر فيها مصر 
بلا مجلس تشريعي وحكومه منتخبه 
سيتمر النزيف 

الشروق
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*بالصوره || عاجل تصريح من البيت الابيض

**



*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - ميدان التحرير - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIRI

 المستشفى الميدانى تستقبل مئات المصابين كل دقيقه*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | التحرير - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR

 اسعاف المصابين بالمستشفى الميدانى*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*المليونيه بدائت الليله الحشود الان غفيره تقترب من حوالى 400الف متظاهر ولسه 
 يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر    _   قول متخفشى المجلس لازم يمشى   

                                   كلنا يد واحده غدا فى المليونيه*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو || شاهد الاعلاميه دينا عبد الرحمن  وتعرض على الهواء القنابل المسيله المستخدمه والرصاص وشاهد ماذا تقول على  الهواء عن الداخليه







*[YOUTUBE]oB8rmSVboCE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | مصر - متابعات - عاجل - #ENN#Egypt

 انباء مؤكده استقاله حكومه عصام شرف  باكملها*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | التحرير - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR

 الثوار اثناء اداء لاء المغرب فى الميدان بحماية الشباب القبطى*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*هاتفياً مع مينا البطل 
الاعداد قاربت للنصف مليون 
والوضع ملتهب جدا 

وهناك تشويش علي خدمات البلاك بيري والانترنت في مطقه التحرير
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو || مباشر من الاسكندرية واثناء اقتحام مديرية الامن






*[YOUTUBE]UrW0623vRes[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | الاسكندريه - خاص- #ENN#Alex

 تجدد الاشتباكات بين الامن ومتظاهرين امام مدريه امن الاسكندريه*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

* البطل | عربيه اسعاف الان تمر من امام هارديز فى طريقها لمحمد محمود*
​


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*الوفيات 35*​


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*حكومه شرف تتقدم بأستقالها وتضعها تحت تصرف المجلس العسكرى*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاجل جدا اقباط بلا قيود فى ميدان التحرير الان*


[YOUTUBE]QGtwfPKDHnk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاجل استقالة منصور العيسوى وقبول استقالتة  




المصدر|cbc *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو  || عاجل استقالة عصام شرف من طرف واحد







*[YOUTUBE]TEiZhGDwOF8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | الاسكندريه - خاص- #ENN#Alex

 مدير أمن الإسكندرية يتعهد بالإفراج عن معتقلي تظاهرات الأحد بعد تظاهر الأهالي أمام مديرية الأمن*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | مصر - متابعات - #ENN#Egypt

 حكومه عصام شرف تضع استقالتها تحت تصرف المجلس العسكري*




​


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*المتحدث الرسمى لمجلس الوزراء :*

* الحكومة تقدمت باستقالتها "للعسكرى"*​ 
*الإثنين، 21 نوفمبر  2011 - 20:38*






*د. عصام شرف*​ 
*كتب محمد الجالى*​ *أعلن السفير محمد حجازى المتحدث الرسمى باسم مجلس الوزراء، أن  الحكومة وضعت استقالتها أمس تحت تصرف المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ، مشيرا  فى مؤتمر صحفى عقد فى مجلس الوزراء، إلى أن الحكومة نظرا للظروف الصعبة  التى تجتازها البلاد مستمرة فى أداء مهامها لحين البت فيها.
وأشار حجازى إلى أن الحكومة إذ تستشعر المسئولية السياسية، تعرب عن أسفها  تجاه الأحداث المؤسفة خلال الأيام الماضية التى أدت إلى سقوط ضحايا ومصابين  من المواطنين.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاجل بيان رسمي يؤكد استقالة حكومة عصام شرف   *



[YOUTUBE]Z3MdamdWK3A[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*الاخوان المسلمون تصف ما يحدث من الثوار بالتحرير بالاجرام
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

* البطل | هتاف الشعب يريد اسقاط المشير يرج انحاء الميدان*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | التحرير - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR

 عاجل: الحياة اليوم: وزارة الداخلية تنفى قبول أستقالة منصور العيسوى*




​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*هاتقيآ البطل  الاعداد قاربت للمليوووووون *
*ربنا يحميك يا مووووووووون *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | التحرير - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR

 المتظاهرون يفسحون ممراً لنقل المصابين إلى وحدة ميدانية لعلاجهم في الكعكة الحجرية بعد هجوم أمس على المستشفى بشارع محمد محمود*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر  - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR

 محمد حجازي المتحدث باسم مجلس الوزراء يؤكد قبول المجلس العسكري استقالة حكومة شرف*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | الاسكندريه - خاص- #ENN#Alex


 الاسكندريه - ضرب رصاص حى ومطاطى على كل من يحاول الاقتراب من مديرية امن الاسكندريه -*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | قنا  - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR

 عاجل: الامن يطحن متظاهرى قنا الان بمساعدة البلطجية*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR


  قناة الـ CBC : المجلس العسكري يقبل إستقالة حكومة " شرف " .*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو  || عصام شرف و تفاصيل هامة عن استقالته

*[YOUTUBE]NoeR_xt_Bug[/YOUTUBE]​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | الاسكندريه - خاص- #ENN#Alex

 الأمن يقودون مدرعاتهم بإتجاه المتظاهرين و يطلقون عليهم الرصاص المطاطى*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*البطل الان 
*

*الشعب يريد اعدام المشير*

*المشير بيهيس عاوز يبقى ريس*

*ومازال التصادم بين المتظاهرين والشرطه بشارع محمد محمود مستمر*
*والاعداد في تزايد مستمر والهتاف مدوي*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | اسيوط  - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR

 اشتباكات بين قوات الأمن المركزى والمتظاهرين أمام مديرية أمن أسيوط*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*انقطاع الكهرباء في شارع محمد محمود.. واستمرار عمليات الكر وفر بين الأمن والمتظاهرين




                             آخر تحديث يوم             الإثنين 21 نوفمبر 2011 - 8:00 م ا             بتوقيت القاهرة           








تصوير كريم عبد الكريم






 باهي حسن                                                                                             انقطع  التيار الكهرباء عن شارع محمد محمود، المؤدي  إلى وزارة الداخلية، تمامًا،  فيما استمرت عمليات الكر والفر، بين قوات  الأمن المركزي والمتظاهرين،  واستمرت المناوشات والاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين  المعتصمون وقوات الأمن  مستخدمين الحجارة والقنابل المسيلة للدموع.

وأشعل المتظاهرون النار في مجموعة من الأخشاب، ووضعوها في  منتصف شارع  محمد محمود لمنع وصول قوات الأمن للميدان، فيما تواصلت حالات  الإغماءات  والاختناقات في صفوف المتظاهرين جراء الغازات المسيلة للدموع.








الشروق
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

تصوير مينا البطل​


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

* مظاهرة بالشرقية تردد: "واحد اتنين..تسليم السلطة فين"
*




​*الزقازيق:- طاف المئات من  شباب مختلف القوى الوطنية بمحافظة الشرقية في شوارع مدينة الزقازيق  احتجاجا على الأحداث المؤسفة التي شهدها ميدان التحرير خلال اليومين  الماضيين*.                                                                                         ​ *وطالب المتظاهرون برحيل  المجلس العسكري وتسليم السلطة وضرورة الكشف عن المتورطين في أحداث الميدان  والتى تسببت في إصابة المئات ومقتل أكثر من عشرة وردد المتظاهرون "واحد  اثنين تسليم السلطة فين" و"يسقط يسقط..حكم العسكر".* * يذكر أن القوى السياسية  بمحافظة الشرقية قد نظمت ظهر أمس وقفة احتجاجية ومسيرة طافت أيضا جميع  شوارع مدينة الزقازيق لاستنكار ما تعرض له المتظاهرون أمس الأول في ميدان  التحرير.* *     في سياق متصل تم رفع حالة  الاستعداد بجميع أقسام الشرطة بالمحافظة تحسبا لأي اقتحام من قبل الخارجين  على القانون على أقسام الشرطة مستغلين الظروف الراهنة التي تمر بها  البلاد.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR

 الأشعل يدين أحداث التحرير ويجمد حملته لانتخابات الرئاسة*




​


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*انباء عن قبول استقاله الحكومة من المجلس العسكرى
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 نوفمبر 2011)

معقول ملايين المصريين مش قادرين على الجيش ؟؟ ده في أحداث ماسبيروا الأقباط كانوا 

هيقطعوه وكان بيستنجد بالشعب عشان يحميه !! تحبوا ننزلكوا خمسين قبطي يخلصوا على 

الجيش ؟؟؟  :spor24:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | الاسكندريه - خاص- #ENN#Alex

 مسيرة تتجه إلى المنطقة الشمالية بشارع المعسكر الروماني*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

* صورة من داخل المترو الان






 *​


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*نفس سيناريوا  25 يناير*

*مسيرة بالعباسية لتأييد "العسكرى".. وأبوشادى:المتواجدون بالتحرير مأجورون *​ 
* الإثنين، 21 نوفمبر  2011 - 21:02*​ *



*
*مسيرة مؤيدة للمجلس العسكرى*​ 
*كتبت هند مختارـ تصوير أحمد معروف* 

*نظم عدد من مؤيدى المجلس العسكرى وأعضاء صفحة "أنا آسف يا ريس"  وائتلاف الأغلبية الصامتة، مسيرة بشوارع العباسية لتأييد المجلس العسكرى،  مرددين هتافات "يا مشير قول لعنان مصر دولة مش ميدان، يا مشير خليك خليك  الشعب المصرى واثق فيك".
وطالب مؤيدو المجلس العسكرى أهالى العباسية بالنزول والانضمام لمسيرتهم تحت  هتافات "العباسية ميه ميه..العباسية مش بلطجية"، واصفين متظاهرى التحرير  بـ"البلطجية" والعملاء.
تجدر الإشارة إلى مشاركة الدكتور يسرى أبو شادى كبير مفتشى الوكالة الدولية  للطاقة الذرية فى المسيرة، والذى أكد أن حركتى كفاية و6 إبريل مأجورتان  وتعملان بالأموال، وأن من يتواجدون بالميدان لا يريدون مصلحة مصر وإنما  خرابها.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR

 عمرو سلامة على تويتر :أنا مش هفرح بإستقالة حكومة، هفرح بحكومة إنقاذ  وطني بصلاحيات مطلقة، الجيش يحمي الحدود بس، إنتخابات رئاسية بعد  البرلمانية مباشرة، ساعتها ننتصر*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*مدون علي الفيس 
الشعب المصرى سئم تغير الوجوه ولا تتغير السياسات*****
 حال الاحزاب كلها برجال اعمالهاتسعى للحصول على الكراسى والمناصب من
 اجل الحفاظ على مصالحها الشخصيه وليست مصلحه الوطن ولكل منهم نصيب
 والتاريخ شاهد عيان على الصفقات التى عقدت مع رجال اعمال النظام السابق
 والمجلس العسكرى يحافظ على الفاسدين لانه منهم ويجب على الجيش التحرك
 لحمايه الشعب منهم والطامعين من الاحزاب وغيرها فى الحكم
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*   						"المستقلين الجدد" يستنكر قطع الاتصالات بالتحرير 



*
* 



 د.عصام شرف​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب - سالم عبد الغني : 			 	   		منذ 11 دقيقة 33 ثانية  		 
 	أصدر حزب "المستقلين الجدد" أمس بياناً أدان فيه  سعي حكومة الدكتور عصام  شرف إلي تكرار نفس جريمة النظام السابق، بقطع  الاتصالات عن ميدان التحرير.
 	وقال محمود عبد الكريم عضو المجلس الرئاسي للحزب، إنه  تردد  قيام الحكومة  بإبطاء سرعة الإنترنت بمحيط ميدان التحرير، بهدف عرقلة  عمل بعض المدونين  الموجودين بالميدان، والحد من الرسائل الإلكترونية  الصادرة من التحرير،  والتي تنقل صورة حقيقية لما يجري إلي العالم الخارجي،  وأيضا تدعو المصريين  إلي التوافد علي الميدان.
	وأشار محمود عبد الكريم إلي أن هذا يأتي في وقت تواترت فيه أنباء، حول قطع   الاتصالات بميدان التحرير، بعد الاشتباكات الدامية التي شهدها الميدان  بين  عدد من المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المركزي في أعقاب مليونية الجمعة  الماضية،  وأسفرت عن استشهاد وإصابة مئات المواطنين من المعتصمين السلميين.
	وحذر عبد الكريم من العودة إلي سياسة "التعتيم" التي كان يتبعها النظام   البائد مطالباً بإجراء مزيد من الحوار مع الكوادر الحزبية والشعبية ،   واتخاذ خطوات إصلاحية حقيقية ، تتسم بالجدية والشفافية .
	وكان  مصدر حكومي قد نفي صحة ما يتردد حول وجود تعليمات بقطع خدمات   الاتصالات أو الإنترنت، بينما توجهت أمس إلي الميدان كما يكشف عضو المجلس   الرئاسي لحزب "المستقلين الجدد" بعض قيادات وزارة الاتصالات لإستطلاع الأمر   والوقوف علي حجم التعامل بأجهزة الكمبيوتر والجوال المحمول ، تمهيداً   للاكتفاء بتقليل سرعة الإنترنت ، لتقييد وتحجيم الرسائل الصادرة من   التحرير، والتي تضع مسئولي الحكومة والمجلس العسكري في وضع حرج  .






الوفد



​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | التحرير - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR

 حالات تشنج غريبة بعض القاء قنابل يشتبة  أنها قنابل غاز أعصاب*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | التحرير - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR

 صور لبعض المتظاهرين بمطعم فى شارع محمد محمود منهكين بعد اصابة بعضهم بحالات اختناق نتيجة قنابا الغز تصوير احمد انور*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*كاريكاتير إسلام جاويش | عن احداث محمد محمود الدامية*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | دمنهور  - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR

 الفنان عبد العزيز مخيون: أنا في مدينة دمنهور ومظاهرة حاشدة ونحو 10 آلاف متظاهر والطلبات بتسليم المجلس العسكري السلطة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر |  عاجل - #enn #egypt #tahrir

 مؤكد | ضباط شرطة بالدراسه يتقدمون بإستقالتهم لقيادتهم بسبب احداث التحرير*
​


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*الداخلية تغسل يدها من أحداث التحرير ببيان  هزيل :
 250 شخصا استمروا فى الاعتصام وحاولوا منع العمل بالمجمع 
وكانوا  مصرين على اقتحام "الداخلية" 
ومصدر أمنى: الشرطة لم تستخدم أسلحة نارية  أو خرطوش *​ 
*الإثنين، 21 نوفمبر  2011 - 20:47*​ *




منصور العيسوى*​ 
*كتبت سحر طلعت*​ *أصدرت وزارة الداخلية بيانا مساء اليوم الاثنين توضح فيه ملابسات الأحداث بميدان التحرير، جاء فيه: 
 فى إطار إيضاح كافة الحقائق أمام الرأى العام بكل شفافية ووضوح حول  الأحداث منذ 19 نوفمبر وحتى اليوم، نقول أن الأحداث بدأت صباح السبت الماضى  عقب انتهاء التظاهرة الكبرى التى أقيمت يوم الجمعة بميدان التحرير، ومرت  بسلام بانصراف أغلب المشاركين فيها، فيما أصر البعض منهم على الاعتصام  بالميدان.
وأضاف المصدر، أن هؤلاء المعتصمين وكان عددهم حوالى 250 شخصا استولوا على  السدادات المرورية من شارع مجلس الشعب وإغلاق كافة مداخل ميدان التحرير بها  لمنع تسيير الحركة المرورية، والتواجد أمام مبنى مجمع التحرير لمنع تسيير  العمل اليومى به، ما أدى إلى تعدد الشكاوى من المواطنين والمقيمين بالمناطق  المحيطة والأجهزة الإدارية بالمجمع.
انتقلت قوات الشرطة إلى الميدان، وتم إسداء النصح للمعتصمين، غير أنهم  تجمعوا بنهر الطريق وألقوا الحجارة والزجاجات على القوات، وتم إزالة الخيام  التى يقيمون بها، وإحاطة المتجمعين بكردون أمنى وتم تسيير الحركة المرورية  الطبيعية بالميدان وإعادة الأمور الطبيعية إليها، وعند انصراف القوات  قاموا مرة أخرى بمعاودة إلقاء الحجارة والزجاجات الفارغة على القوات.
وأوضح المصدر الأمنى، أنه بالرغم من مغادرة القوات للميدان بعد عودة الحياة  الطبيعية له تجمع عدد من المتظاهرين وقاموا بإلقاء الحجارة على سيارتى  ترحيلات تابعتين لمديرية أمن القاهرة تصادف مرورهما بشارع محمد محمود، حيث  تمكن قائد إحدى هاتين السيارتين من الانصراف بسيارته، بينما لم يتمكن الآخر  من الانصراف وقد أصيب بعد استيلائهم على السيارة ومحتوياتها ومنها بعض  القيود الحديدية، وحاولت قوات الشرطة المتواجدة بشارع محمد محمود استعادة  السيارة اللورى التى تم الإستيلاء عليها، حيث تصدى لهم المتظاهرون وحرقوا  السيارة بعد إتلافها فى مشهد تناقلته كافة الشاشات التليفزيونية.
وأشار البيان، إلى أن قوات الشرطة تعاملت مع مثيرى الشغب، وسيطرت على  الموقف وفرقت المتظاهرين إلى ميدان عبد المنعم رياض، وفتح ميدان التحرير  للحركة المرورية مرة أخرى فى جميع الاتجاهات، وتم انصراف القوات ومغادرة  الميدان.
وعقب انصراف القوات من الميدان عاد المتجمعون مرة أخرى وزادت أعدادهم،  وقاموا بتكسير بلاط وبلدورات الأرصفة، وأحدثوا تلفيات بالواجهة الزجاجية  لمبنى الجامعة الأمريكية وإتلاف عدد من السيارات وواجهات المحال التجارية  بشارع محمد محمود فى محاولة منهم لتطوير الموقف للوصول إلى مبنى وزارة  الداخلية واقتحامه.
وأكد مصدر أمنى أن التوجيهات والتعليمات الصادرة لكافة القوات كانت  بالالتزام بأقصى درجات ضبط النفس واستخدام الأساليب والوسائل التى حددها  القانون لمواجهة هذه الأعمال التخريبية دون تجاوزها أو الخروج عنها، وجاء  فى البيان تأكيد المصدر الأمنى على أن الشرطة لم ولن تستخدم أية أسلحة  نارية أو خرطوش خلال تلك المواجهات، وكان استخدام الغازات المسيلة للدموع  هو الحد الأقصى المسموح به فى هذه المواجهات.
وأضاف المصدر أنه فى مساء يوم السبت تصاعدت الأحداث إزاء إصرار بعض  المتظاهرين على اقتحام وزارة الداخلية من محور شارع محمد محمود وبعض  المحاور الأخرى المجاورة لها، حيث قاموا باستخدام قنابل المولوتوف الحارقة،  وإطلاق أعيرة نارية وخرطوش على قوات الشرطة، حيث أصيب اثنان من جنود  الشرطة بأعيرة نارية، كما أصيب آخران بطلقات خرطوش، بالإضافة إلى إصابة  حوالى 26 من الضباط والمجندين بإصابات مختلفة (كسر بالجمجمة – جروح قطعية  بالوجه والجسم)، واستمرت الهجمات المتكررة على قوات الشرطة الموجودة بشارع  محمد محمود بصورة متتالية ومتعاقبة بقصد استنزاف قواتها بهدف اقتحام  الوزارة، موضحا أنه إزاء إصرار مثيرى الشغب على تحويل شارع محمد محمود  لساحة من الفوضى والعنف غير المبرر بهدف إحداث أكبر قدر من الإصابات بين  رجال الشرطة، قاموا بالصعود لأعلى أسطح العمارات المطلة على الشارع وإلقاء  زجاجات المولوتوف وإطلاق أعيرة نارية وخرطوش، وقامت مجموعة منهم بالتسلل  إلى داخل إحدى المدارس الموجودة بشارع منصور للتعدى على القوات من خلالها،  وتمكنت بعض أفراد الشرطة من الدخول للمدرسة، والقبض على (7) منهم وتمكن  الباقين من الهرب.
كما ألقت مجموعة أخرى منهم زجاجات المولوتوف، وكرات النار المشتعلة على  مبنى مأمورية الضرائب العقارية بتقاطع شارع محمد محمود وشارع منصور بجوار  مبنى وزارة الداخلية، وقد تمكنت قوات الشرطة من إخماد الحريق والسيطرة عليه  ومنع امتداده للمبانى المجاورة بالرغم من محاولاتهم المستمرة فى إعاقة  وصول سيارات الإطفاء، وهو ما دفع قوات الشرطة إلى إعادة استخدام الغاز  المسيل للدموع لإبعادهم عن محيط وزارة الداخلية، خاصة بعد أن قام بعض أهالى  المنطقة بالتجمع والاحتكاك بالمتظاهرين دفاعاً عن ممتلكاتهم وبعض المحال  التى تم التعدى عليها.
وأوضح المصدر، أن تلك الأحداث أسفرت حتى الآن عن إصابة (عدد 23 ضابطا، وعدد  81 مجندا)، من بينهم نائب رئيس قوات الأمن المركزى اللواء/ ماجد مصطفى  نوح، والذى أصيب بطلقات خرطوش بكتفيه، ومنذ بداية الأحداث قامت الوزارة  بإجراء اتصالات مع عدد من القيادات السياسية والشعبية والدينية لاحتواء  الموقف وعدم تصعيده غير أن كل محاولاتهم للتعامل مع مجموعة المعتدين باءت  بالفشل لعدم انتماء تلك المجموعة المعتدية لأى من الفصائل أو التيارات  السياسية أو الحزبية المعروفة على الساحة أو بالميدان، بالإضافة إلى تسلح  البعض منهم بأسلحة نارية وخرطوش وعدد من السنج والأسلحة البيضاء والحجارة  والتى كان يتم إمدادهم بها من خلال عدد من راكبى الدراجات البخارية،  مستغلين عدم تواجد أى قوات شرطية فى الميدان.
وأشار المصدر الأمنى، إلى أنه فى ضوء تلك الاتصالات التى كان آخرها فجر  اليوم مع بعض الرموز الدينية بميدان التحرير، وتقديراً من وزارة الداخلية  لحساسية الموقف وإثباتاً لحسن نواياها فقد صدرت التعليمات بسحب القوات من  شارع محمد محمود على أن تتوقف الاعتداءات، ويتم عودة المجموعات المعتدية  إلى الميدان دون أى تدخل من أجهزة الشرطة التى يقتصر دورها على حماية مبنى  وزارة الداخلية، إلا أنه فى إصرار غريب وتصميم واضح وغير مبرر طورت تلك  المجموعة من هجومها وتقدمت فى اعتداء مستمر بهدف اقتحام مبنى الوزارة فى  هجمات متوالية ومستمرة حتى هذه اللحظة، وقد واكب ذلك أحداث مماثلة ومشابهة  استهدفت عدداً من مديريات الأمن والمواقع الشرطية على مستوى الجمهورية  أبرزها بالإسكندرية، حيث حاول بعض المتظاهرين اقتحام مبنى مديرية الأمن،  وأصيب (6) من ضباط وأفراد الشرطة، كما أصيب (5) مواطنين، وتوفى آخر أثبت  الفحص الطبى أن الوفاة كانت بسبب اصطدام جسم صلب بمؤخرة الرأس، وخلوها من  أى إصابات بأعيرة نارية أو خرطوش، كما حاول بعض المتظاهرين اقتحام قسم شرطة  الأربعين بمدينة السويس، وقاموا باقتحام مبانى حكومية مجاورة لمبنى القسم  من بينهم نادى الشرطة والاستيلاء على سلاح آلى من أحد المجندين وطبنجة من  أحد الضباط، وقد تم ضبط أحد المتظاهرين بحوزته فرد خرطوش خلال الأحداث.
وأكد المصدر، أنه فى هذا المجال تود وزارة الداخلية أن تعيد التأكيد على ثوابتها التى سبق أن أعلنتها مراراً وهى:
1. حق التظاهر السلمى مكفول للجميع، ولم يسبق أن قامت الشرطة بالتعرض لأى  مسيرة أو اعتصام سلمى بميدان التحرير أو غيره من الأماكن طالما التزمت  بالضوابط والمعايير القانونية للتظاهر والاعتصام السلمى، وبالنسبة لهذه  الأحداث فإن قوات الشرطة تدخلت منذ البداية بعد توجيه النصح للمعتصمين  بضرورة فتح وتسيير الحركة المرورية وعدم تعطيل مصالح الجماهير وعقب قيامهم  بالتعدى على القوات والاستيلاء على أحد سيارات الشرطة وإحراقها.
2. إن قوات الشرطة لم ولن تستخدم أية أسلحة نارية أو خرطوش، وتعاملت مع  مثيرى الشغب بالأساليب والوسائل المتدرجة التى حددها القانون، ولم تتجاوز  أو تخرج عنها رغم تعرض قوات الشرطة لإطلاق أعيرة نارية وخرطوش عليها،  وتمكنت من ضبط عدد (116) من عناصر الشغب بالقاهرة، وعدد (46) بالإسكندرية،  وعدد (29) بمدينة السويس.
3. إن سياسة وزارة الداخلية فى أعقاب الثورة هى عدم تواجد أى من قواتها  بداخل ميدان التحرير خلال التجمعات والمسيرات والوقفات، وأن تأمين تلك  الوقفات يقع على عاتق منظميها، حيث يقومون بمنع اندساس أى عناصر غريبة عنهم  بمعرفة مايشكلونه من لجان على مداخل الميدان، غير أن تلك الأحداث  وتصاعداتها، وشهادات بعض الشهود قد أثبتت أن هناك عناصر تحمل وتستخدم أسلحة  نارية وخرطوش بقصد إحداث حالة من الفتنة وإثارة المشاعر ضد جهاز الشرطة،  بهدف خلق مناخ من العنف والفوضى وزعزعة حالة الاستقرار مع قرب الموعد  المحدد لإجراء الانتخابات البرلمانية.
وأكد المصدر، إن ماشهدته تلك الأحداث من تلفيات عامة وخاصة وإصابات ووفيات  بصورة غامضة تقوم حالياً الأجهزة المختصة بالتحرى عنها، بالإضافة إلى اتخاذ  كافة الإجراءات القانونية لكشف خلفياتها وضبط مرتكبيها والمحرضين عليها،  وتناشد الوزارة فى هذا الصدد كل من يمتلك سنداً أو دليلاً  أو شهادة أن  يتقدم بها لجهات التحقيق، كما تدعو الوزارة كافة القيادات الشبابية  والحزبية والسياسية والدينية بتحمل مسئولياتهم الوطنية والتدخل الفورى  لإعمال صوت العقل وإعلاء شعار مصر أولاً، للحفاظ على أمنها واستقرارها  للتنسيق مع القوى المخلصة المتواجدة بالميدان بالتراجع والابتعاد عنهم،  وعدم التداخل معهم لإظهار الأمور على حقيقتها وحتى يمكن لقوات الأمن  التعامل مع تلك الفئة المسلحة التى تسىء وتشوه الصورة المشرقة للثورة  المصرية.
وأكد، أن مصر وهى تبدأ فى تنفس رحيق الحرية والدخول فى انتخابات برلمانية  نزيهة للمرة الأولى فى تاريخها، تدعو كافة أبنائها الأبرار لتغليب المصلحة  العليا للبلاد والتوحد فى مواجهة قلة تحاول فرض سيطرتها على مقدرات هذا  الشعب العظيم، وآماله السياسية باستخدام لغة السلاح والترويع، وأن جهاز  الشرطة يسعى جاهداً بالتعاون مع أبناء مصر المخلصين فى حفظ أمن واستقرار  المجتمع، ومنع استدراجه لهوية الفوضى والدمار، وهو ما يجب علينا جميعاً  الوقوف صفاً واحداً للتصدى له ومواجهته دون تغليب أى مصالح أو اعتبارات  خاصة.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر |اسيوط  - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR


 أسيوط الآن: ضرب كثيف لقنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع وتعزيزات امنية غير مسبوقة وخراطيش ودبابات*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 نوفمبر 2011)

:new2::new2::new2:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو عاجل جدا || مصدر عسكري مازال المجلس العسكري يدرس قبول استقالة حكومة عصام شرف

*[YOUTUBE]yktS1Stlig4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*هزيمه جديده للاخوان
عاجل فوز سامح عاشور بنقيب المحامين
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | الاسكندريه - خاص- #ENN#Alex

 المسيرة في الاسكندرية الان في اتجاة مصطفى كامل الموازي الى شارع ابو قير في اتجاه جليم و بولكلي*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | التحرير - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR

 شارع محمد محمود بعد قطع التيار الكهربى عنة فى ظلام دامس واستمرار المواجهات بين قوات الامن والمتظاهرين*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | عاجل - #enn #egypt #tahrir

 مؤكد | اللواء منصور العيسوى وزير الداخليه لم يباشر عمله منذ امس والذى يدير منصبه لواء من الجيش المصرى*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | التحرير -  خاص - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR

 عااااااااااجل - مؤكد- خاص -   عشرات البطجية تهجمون على ميادان التحرير  قادمون مم محطة مترو محمد نجيب ويحملون السنج والسيوف والمطاوى*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | عاجل - السويس - #enn #egypt #tahrir #suez
 مؤكد | الإخوان المسلمين بمحافظة السويس يشكلون لجان شعبيه لحماية البنوك والممتلكات العامه والخاص ويساعدهم شباب السويس*




​


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*انباء عن قبول
 استقاله حكومه د / عصام شرف والبحث عن رئيس وزراء جديد
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو .. ربنا يرحمنا || شاهد على الهواء الاعلاميه بثينه كامل  منذ لحظات وشاهد بتقول ايه على الامن وعملوا ايه فى جسمها وفى بنات معها  فى الميدان"للكبار فقط"* 

[YOUTUBE]jc3N1nTloa0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | التحرير - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR

 المصري اليوم: عاجل: الثورا يسيطرون على شارع محمد محمود والأمن يتراجع ويتحصن في المنطقة المحيطة بالداخلية*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | الاسكندريه - خاص- #ENN#Alex

 المسيرة وصلت من المنطقة الشمالية الى سموحة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | عاجل - #enn #egypt

 المجلس العسكرى يبحث عن رئيس وزراء جديد بعد إستقاله حكومة شرف*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*من شهود عيان 
شهيد قبل ان يلفظ انفاسه الاخير لاحد زملائه 
اهتف متخافش المجلس لازم يمشي
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | طنطا  - #ENN #EGYPT #tanta 

 من مراسلنا سيد ندا - المتظاهرين يلقون بالحجارة على مديرة امن الغربية  بطنطا واحتجاجات عارمة امام المديرية وسط هتافات تنادى بسقوط المشير*




​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 نوفمبر 2011)

> هزيمه جديده للاخوان
> عاجل فوز سامح عاشور بنقيب المحامين



جميييييل كان بينوه فى الكنيسة عنها وعن المهندسين كمان

بعد ما الاخوان استولوا على الصيادلة


----------



## tasoni queena (21 نوفمبر 2011)

> هزيمه جديده للاخوان
> عاجل فوز سامح عاشور بنقيب المحامين



جميييييل كان بينوه فى الكنيسة عنها وعن المهندسين كمان

بعد ما الاخوان استولوا على الصيادلة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو هام وعاجل من ميدان التحرير وشاهد ماذا يحدث الأن






*[YOUTUBE]IasJxtdM_r4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | عاجل - ##enn #egypt 
 المستشار محمد عطيه وزير التنميه المحليه | المجلس العسكرى يرفض إستقالة عصام شرف*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | عاجل - السويس | ##enn #egypt #suez

 مؤكد | الشرطه تطلق الرصاص الحى على المتظاهرين امام قسم شرطة الأربعين*




​


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*كلاكيت
التليفزيون المصرى يؤكد رفض المجلس العسكرى استقاله حكومة شرف ؟
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*مؤكد | عوده مينا البطل من الميدان 
بعد استنشاقه بعض الغاز المسيل
وسيكون معانا بعد لحظات 
حمدالله بسه يا بوب 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*                           فيديو..أصغر طفل مصاب بالتحرير 



*
* 






  		 		   			 								كتبت ـ نرمين حسن: 			 	   		منذ 19 دقيقة 25 ثانية  		 
 	تابعت وسائل الإعلام العالمية تداعيات الأحداث  بميدان التحرير وأجرت قناة”  RT”  الفرنسية لقاء مع أصغر مصاب فى التحرير  وهو طفل فى التاسعة من عمره.
 	ويحكى الطفل أنه عند عودته من المدرسة بالقرب من وزارة  الداخلية لم يجد  أصدقاءه من حوله، فسأل أحد الجنود عن أصدقائه، فأجابه  الجندى بمكان توجههم،  وفى طريقه لهم أصيب بطلق نارى فى الوجه.


[YOUTUBE]7ll65YRonss[/YOUTUBE]
 


الوفد

​ *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - #enn #egypt 

 وائل قنديل لـ"ناس بوك":أصغر حذاء لأي ثائر أشرف من أي مسؤول الان*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | عاجل - السويس | ##enn #egypt #suez

 مؤكد | الجيش والشرطه يشتبكون مع المتظاهرين امام مديريه الأمن والغاز المسيل للدموع يغطى سماء المنطقه*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | المحله - #ENN #EGYPT 


 عاجل | المتظاهرون الغاضبون يحرقون 3 سيارات شرطة بالمحلة الكبرى ، بعد اعتداء قوات الامن عليهم*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | عاجل - #ENN #EGYPT 


 رئيس حزب الجبهة الديمقراطية يعلق حملته الإنتخابية احتجاجًا على أحداث التحرير وينضم للمتظاهرين*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*متظاهرو التحرير يستقبلون أنباء استقالة  حكومة شرف بالتصفيق الحاد                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







شريف أبو الفضل

انتابت  حالة من الفرحة الشديدة جموع المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير، بعد  سماعهم أنباء  استقالة الدكتور عصام شرف، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، الذي قالت  الأنباء إنه قدم  أوراق استقالته بالفعل، وقوبلت هذه الأنباء بالتصفيق  الحاد والصفير وسط  الميدان.فيما واصل متظاهرون آخرون الزحف ناحية وزارة  الداخلية من خلال شارع  محمد محمود، ومازالت هجمات الكر والفر بينهم وبين  رجال الأمن مستمرة، بعد  أن أشعلوا النار في إطارات السيارات في قلب  الشارع، للتقليل من مفعول الغاز  المسيل للدموع على حد تعبيرهم.






* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو :: عاجل من اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو والتحرير

*[YOUTUBE]bvqk2BbAJLo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | عاجل - قنا - #ENN #EGYPT 

  ثوار قنا يحتلون الشوارع ويضربون الفلول والفلول يختفون من الشوارع*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*هبل التلفيزيون لمصري

**التليفزيون المصرى : اشخاص يعتلون سطح الجامعة الامريكية ويطلقون طلقات خرطوش على الشرطة




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | عاجل - #ENN #EGYPT 

 المتظاهرين يحاولون محاصرة الشرطه من طلعت حرب*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | قنا - #ENN #QENA

 مسيره ضخمه بشوارع قنا الأن والهتاف الشعب يريد إسقاط المشير*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - متابعات - #ENN #EGYPT 

 وائل قنديل لـ"ناس بوك":ما يجري في التحرير الان هو جريمة حرب*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | الأسكندريه - #ENN #EGYPT #ALEX

  طلقات من قناصة مباشرة و اصابات فى الرأس من مديرية الأمن بمحافظة الأسكندريه*




​


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*كنيسة قصر الدوباره اصبحت مستشفى*



*جامع عمر مكرم ايضا اصبح مستشفى *



*احد المتوفيين فى الاحداث*



*صوره تؤكد ظبط النفس من الشرطه مع المتظاهرين*



*صورة اخرى *



*الم يبقى فى مصر سوى نساءها
استرجل وانزل التحرير*​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

أقدر اقولك انهرده الاعداد فوق الاتنين مليون


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | عاجل - السويس - #ENN #EGYPT #SUEZ

 مؤكد - الجيش يعطى اوامر بإطلاق الرصاص الحى على البلطجيه بمحافظة السويس*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> أقدر اقولك انهرده الاعداد فوق الاتنين مليون


*ايه يا عم الصور دي 
انت كنت بتحفظ المشهد وبعدين بترسمه 
هههههههههههه
ابقي ثبت ايدك شويه وانت بتصور 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | التلفزيون المصرى - #ENN #EGYPT 

 المجلس العسكرى لم يقبل إستقالة عصام شرف بعد*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *ايه يا عم الصور دي
> انت كنت بتحفظ المشهد وبعدين بترسمه
> هههههههههههه
> ابقي ثبت ايدك شويه وانت بتصور
> *​



*مفيش مكان فاضى يا عياد
الناس كلها بتخبط فيك اسكت انت مشوفتش حاجه
بكره احتمال اجيب كاميرا دجيتل*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2011)

_*العسكرى يرفض استقاله شرف *_​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 نوفمبر 2011)

دى بنت ومماتتش اتضربت بس ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*   						معتصمو التحرير : سننتحر بالنيل  



*
* 




​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتبت - سها صلاح: 			 	 

 	هدد شباب المعتصمين بالتحرير بالانتحار الجماعي في النيل والتصعيد باقتحام وزارة الداخلية في حالة عدم الاستجابة لمطالبهم.
 	طالب المعتصمون في بيان بنقابة الصحفيين أمس باقالة  حكومة الدكتور عصام  شرف وتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطني وتسليم السلطة في إبريل  2012 وفتح باب الترشح  للرئاسة خلال الفترة من 14 إلي 28 مارس واجراء  الانتخابات الرئاسية في 28  ابريل 2012 والاعادة في مايو.
	كما دعا المعتصمون الي قيام مجلس الشعب «المنتخب» بتشكيل حكومة وطنية لاستكمال المرحلة الانتقالية ووقف أعمال العنف والبلطجة!!.
	ودعا البيان المجلس العسكري إلي عدم تجاهل مطالب الشعب والالتفاف علي   الارادة الشعبية واستنكار التصعيد غير المبرر - كما وصفوه - واستعمال العنف   والقوة ضد المعتصمين.
	واشتبك أمس معتصمو التحرير مع التليفزيون المصري بنقابة الصحفيين عقب   المؤتمر الذي نظمته لجنة الحريات، واتهموه بتغيير الحقائق والمساعدة في   اجهاض الثورة.






الوفد
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 نوفمبر 2011)

بيسألوا العيسوى الرجالة بتوعك فى الداخلية بيضربوا فى المعتصمين, 

قالهم كدب .... الداخلية مفيهاش رجالة اصلاً


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو عاجل || شاهد خبر على لسان مصدر عسكرى بخصوص استقاله الدكتور عصام شرف

*[YOUTUBE]u24JiLYgMuk[/YOUTUBE]
* 

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | متابعات - #ENN #EGYPT 

 بثينه كامل |  أدعو البرادعي للاعلان عن حكومة إنقاذ وطنى*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | أسيوط - #ENN #EGYPT #Assuit

 الشرطه تمطر المتظاهرين بقنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع الأن*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | الأسكندريه- #ENN #EGYPT #ALEX

 الشرطه تمطر المتظاهرين بالغاز المسيل للدموع امام مديريه الأمن وامام المنطقه الشماليه العسكريه الأن*
​


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*المتظاهرون يمنعون مسيرة الجدار الفاصل لـ نور وقنديل وحمزاوى من دخول الميدان*​*منع  عدد من المتظاهرين مسيرة قوى سياسية كانت فى طريقها لميدان التحرير لتشكيل  فاصل بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بشارع محمد محمود ، فى محاولة للتهدئة  ووقف نزيف الخسائر بين الجانبين .*​ *كانت المسيرة التى ترأسها الدكتور أيمن نور  رئيس حزب غد الثورة والاعلامى حمدى قنديل والدكتور عمرو حمزاوى استاذ  العلوم السياسية وعدد من رؤساء الاحزاب ، أوقفها المتظاهرون فى شارع طلعت  حرب امام شارع هدى شعراوى ، ومنعوهم من دخول الميدان ، نظرا لاختلاف  مطالبهم عن مطالب المتظاهرين.
    وقال عدد من المتظاهرين ان أقصى ما تطمح إليه القوى السياسية هو إقالة  وزير الداخلية على عكس الثوار الذين يرون ان إقالة وزير الداخلية مجرد  بادرة حسنة للتفاوض مع الحكومة التى يجب أن تتم إقالتها وتعتذر عما بدر  منها تجاه المتظاهرين.
    وأكد الدكتور أيمن نور خلال المسيرة أنه وعدد من الرموز السياسية ورؤساء  الاحزاب سيتوجهون إلى أول شارع محمد محمود للوقوف كجدار فاصل بين  المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن لوقف نزيف الخسائر الذي تتكبده مصر فى الجانبين ،  خاصة فى الوقت الذى نطالب فيه جميعا بإجراء الانتخابات البرلمانية فى  موعدها .
    وأضاف "نور" أن الرموز السياسية تطلب من الإعلام الابتعاد عنها  ليستطيعواالعمل بعيدا عن الاضواء - فى إشارة إلى اتهام المتظاهرين للرموز  السياسية بالانشغال بظهورهم الاعلامى عن التواجد معهم فى الميدان .
    ووسط إصرار المتظاهرين على عدم دخول ممثلي القوى السياسية للميدان تراجعوا  مسيرتهم التى توقفت فى طلعت حرب وسط هتافات عدد من المتظاهرين بانهم لن  يدخلوهم الميدان لاختلاف مطالب المتظاهرين عن مطالب القوى السياسية.
    ويشهد الميدان حاليا حالة من التوتر والترقب لوصول ايا من القوى السياسية  الى الميدان عازمين على منعهم تماما من الدخول إلى الميدان ، ووقف عدد منهم  فى مدخل شارع طلعت حرب من ناحية ميدان التحرير .
    ومن اللافت للنظر مشاركة عدد غير قليل من طلبة المدارس رغم صغر سنهم  واعتلاء عدد من المتظاهرين سور مبنى الجامعة الامريكية ، وقال أحد التلاميذ  ويدعى أحمد عبد المعطى بمدرسة الشهيد بالدقى إنه يأتى يوميا بدون علم ذويه  بمرافقة عدد من زملائه لمشاهدة ما يحدث فى الميدان دون المشاركة فى  المظاهرات.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR

 مؤكد | المتظاهرين فى ميدان يرفضون اى دعوى لإقامه منصات وعدم رفع اى علم غير علم مصر فقط*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*   						رويترز:إعلان استقالة الحكومة إذا ظهر بديل 



*
* 



​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								القاهرة – رويترز: 			 	   		منذ 18 دقيقة 31 ثانية  		 
 	قال مصدر عسكري اليوم الإثنين إن المجلس الأعلى  للقوات المسلحة الذي يدير  شؤون مصر يسعى لتوافق على رئيس جديد لمجلس  الوزراء قبل أن يقبل الاستقالة  التي تقدم بها مجلس الوزراء الذي يرأسه  عصام شرف.
 	وقال المصدر إن المجلس العسكري لن يصدر بيانا رسميا حول الأمر قبل التوافق على المرشح للمنصب. ولم يدل المصدر بمزيد من التفاصيل.






الوفد
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو عاجل وربنا يستر شاهد يحدث فى هذه اللحظه فى الاسكندريه الان   *



[YOUTUBE]aGAWM77mda8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*احد المتظاهرين 
مذبحه في التحرير الان
 من شارع محمد محمود يتم قصف المتظاهرين الان بالغازات السامه
 المتظاهرين بالقرب من محمد محمود تتساقط موتى دون ادنى اصابات
 المستشفى الميداني ممتلئ عن اخره بحالات وفيات دون دانى اصابه
 نداءات استغاثه من كل ارجاء الميدان الان تتوالي علي تطلب المسانده
 المتصلين يقسموا بالله ان هناك مذبحه تدار الان في ميدان التحرير
 كاميرات الجزيرة وبقاي الفضائيات مسلطه على قلب الميدان مع ان المذبحه عند شارع محمد محمود ..
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*                           فيديو. .أنصارمبارك: "افرم افرم يا مشير 



*
* 





[YOUTUBE]-3X7komKCvE[/YOUTUBE]​ *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | #ENN #EGYPT 

 صوره لضابط شرطه افقد الكثير من المتظاهرين ابصارهم بعدما اطلق رصاص الخرطوش على أعينهم مباشرة*




​


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*قنابل الغاز تجهض مبادرة شباب الثورة للفصل بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بأسلاك شائكة
**فشلت مبادرة أطلقها عدد من شباب الثورة المعتصمين بالميدان، لوقف العنف بين  المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن، وكشف أحمد عيد عضو المكتب التنفيذى لـ"ائتلاف  شباب الثورة" لـ"بوابة الأهرام" عن تفاصيل هذه المبادرة، قائلا "إن الشباب  أجروا اتصالا هاتفيا باللواء محسن مراد مدير أمن القاهرة اليوم، اتفقوا  خلاله على وضع أسلاك شائكة فى المسافة بين شارع محمد محمود ووزارة  الداخلية، للفصل بين المتظاهرين وبين قوات الأمن". 
وأضاف عيد، أن الاتفاق مع مدير أمن القاهرة، تضمن أن تتقدم مجموعة من  الشباب فى شارع محمد محمود وعند الوصول إلى نقطة معينة، يقوموا بمهاتفته،  ليصدر أوامره بوضع الأسلاك الشائكة بالترتيب مع الشباب. 
وبناء على الاتفاق، أوضح عيد أنه ونحو 150 من الشباب، شكلوا قطارا  بشريا وتقدموا تحت قصف قنابل الغاز فى شارع محمد محمود، وحينما وصلوا إلى  ناصية مكتبة الجامعة الأمريكية، قاموا بالاتصال باللواء مراد الذى رد فى  محاولة الاتصال التليفونية الثانية بعد عشر دقائق من المحاولة الأولى،  ليبلغوه بمكان وجودهم، فوعدهم بوقف القصف تمهيدا لتنفيذ الاتفاق، إلا أنه  بعد دقائق معدودة من انتهاء الاتصال ازداد القصف بشكل عنيف مما أجبر الشباب  على التراجع، لتفشل المبادرة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 نوفمبر 2011)

رصد|   *حوار مع والد احد الشهداء والذي اصيب بطلق ناري في الصدر والرقبه والذي يشتكي بإن المستشفي تريده ان يمضي علي اقرار بان ولده مات نتيجة هبوط حاد في الدورة الدموية*

[YOUTUBE]lIF0UyqhDfI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاجل البرادعي أقرب المرشحين لخلافة شرف كرئيس للحكومة القادمة  

*



*
 November 21st, 2011 9:07 pm 


 **أنباء  مؤكدة  تحدثت عن أن الدكتور محمد البرادعي يعتبر الان هو أقرب المرشحين  لتشكيل  حكومة الإنقاذ الوطني والتي نادي بها منذ أمس الأول.
  جدير  بالذكر أنه قد أعلن  المتحدث بأسم رئاسة الوزراء أحمد حجازي  في وقت قريب  قبول المجلس العسكري  إقالة شرف وحكومته وذلك ردا علي الأحداث الدموية التي  شهدها ميدان التحرير  خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية والتي اسفرت عن وقوع  عشرات الضحايا ما بين  قتيل وجريح
 *​*




التحرير*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *عارفين ميدان التحرير عامل زى ايه ، عامل زى البودره (الهيروين ) ولا حشيش وبانجو ولا الكلام ده خالص اللى بينزل الميدان مره بيبقى مدمن ميدان زى اللى بياخد الهيروين خمس مرات ورا بعض مينفعش مياخدوش تانى ، انا نزلت الميدان ومينفعش منزلش تانى
> 
> *



*حافظ عليه يا يسوع...*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو ■  عاجل الان من التحرير و تجدد اعمال العنف و استخدام نوع جديد من قنابل الاعصاب و كثرة سيارات الاسعاف الواردة للميدان







*[YOUTUBE]c76CuYYuiqE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - عاجل - #ENN #EGYPT 


 العسكري يصدر بيانا حول قبول استقالة حكومة شرف من عدمه والوضع الراهن.. بعد قليل*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*C N N: ناطق عسكري: قبول استقالة حكومة عصام شرف *


----------



## marcelino (21 نوفمبر 2011)

​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 نوفمبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *نفس سيناريوا  25 يناير*
> 
> *مسيرة بالعباسية لتأييد "العسكرى".. وأبوشادى:المتواجدون بالتحرير مأجورون *​
> * الإثنين، 21 نوفمبر  2011 - 21:02*​ *
> ...



*اتقوا الله حرام عليكم...*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | اسوان | تظاهر المئات من شباب أسوان ، أمام مديرية أمن أسوان و ، احتجاجًا علي أحداث ميدان التحرير وفض اعتصام المتظاهرين بالقوة المفرطة وسط هتافات غاضبة المجلس العسكري، منها: " يامشير يامشير .... ضربت اخواتنا في التحرير" ، 'يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر''*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد |طنطا | تقدم المتظاهرون لشارع النادى حيث مقر مديرية أمن الغربية بطنطا وعلى الجانب الآخر انسحبت قوات الشرطة من أمام مبنى المحافظة وبداية شارع النادى مكثفين قواهم لحماية مبنى مديرية الأمن *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *                           فيديو. .أنصارمبارك: "افرم افرم يا مشير
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*افعلوا بالناس ما تحبوا ان يفعل بكم....karma is a bitch*

*فالبدينونه التي تدينون بها تدانون*

*انتم ادنتم الناس الي في التحرير انهم يتفرموا خافوا من ادانه الرب حرام عليكم....*

*كفايكم حتي لو مع المجلس حتي لو مش فاهمين كفايه الصمت ابلغ احتجاج ....*​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*نداء من مسجد عمر مكرم: نرجو عدم التواجد في الشوارع الجانبية بميدان التحرير ﻻن هناك مصابين برصاص حى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - خــاص - #ENN #EGYPT
 من مراسلنا سمير أباظة 
 9 ناقلات للجنود الأمن المركزى تتحرك من أمام محكمة زينهم جنوب فى طريقها الى ميدان التحرير*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*   						ارتفاع ضحايا التحرير لم يمنع جولات الإخوان الانتخابية 



*
* 



​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتبت - نرمين حسن: 			 	 

 	أكدت صحيفة لو باريزيان الفرنسية ارتفاع عدد ضحايا  التحرير إلى 22 قتيلا  على الأقل حسبما ذكر مصدر بالمشرحة لمراسل الصحيفة  بالقاهرة، مشيرة إلى عنف  المصادمات بين المتظاهرين والشرطة قبل أسبوع من  الانتخابات التشريعية.
 	وأوضحت الصحيفة أن الأحداث تفجرت وبلغت هذا المستوى من العنف عقب مقتل اثنين من المتظاهرين فى مدينتى القاهرة والإسكندرية .
	وطالب المتظاهرون بعقوبات سريعة للمسئولين عن قتل المتظاهرين السلميين فى يناير الماضى .
	وأشارت الصحيفة إلى عودة الهدوء إلى الميدان صباح اليوم حسبما ذكر الشيخ   مظهر شاهين إمام مسجد عمر مكرم فى تصريح له عبر التلفزيون المصرى ولكن عادت   الأمور للتأجج بعد الظهر.
	كما لفتت الصحيفة إلى استقالة وزير الثقافة عماد أبو غازى احتجاجا على   الأوضاع وأسلوب مواجهة المتظاهرين فى التحرير وذكر مصدر بالمشرحة مصرع 21   فى القاهرة بالإضافة إلى شهيد بالإسكندرية وكان قد سبق وأعلن عن مقتل 33   متظاهرا فى وقت سابق اليوم، مشيرة إلى مقتل 11 شخصا فى حوادث أخرى لا تتعلق   بمواجهات التحرير .
	وأعلنت وزارة الصحة عن مقتل 22 شخصا . وأوضحت الصحيفة أن القتلى راحوا ضحية الرصاص المطاطى أو اختنقوا بالغاز المسيل للدموع .
	وطالب الاتحاد الأوروبى المسئولين المصريين بضرورة احترام حقوق الإنسان .
	أما صحيفة لوموند المحافظة فقد اعتبرت أن فوز الإخوان المسلمين بنصف مقاعد   البرلمان أمر حتمي، وأشار مراسلها فى القاهرة بنجامين بارت إلى أن  الأخوان  هم أكثر القوى السياسية تنظيما وفاعلية فى المجتمع المصرى خاصة فى  الأحياء  الفقيرة . 
	وتتبع المراسل الصحفى مجموعة من مرشحى حزب العدالة المنبثق عن جماعة   الإخوان فى جولاتهم الانتخابية المستمرة بالرغم من الأوضاع المتوترة فى   معظم محافظات مصر، خاصة بعد تعليق عدد كبير من المرشحين التابعين لعدة   أحزاب لحملاتهم الانتخابية ردا على عنف الشرطة فى مواجهته للمتظاهرين.
	وعرض بارت الوعود التى قدمها مرشحو الإخوان فى الزاوية الحمراء على مقهى   عام، مشيرا إلى أن الإخوان لديهم خطط لمصر على المديين المتوسط والطويل وأن   أهم محورين فيها الإصلاحات السياسية ومشاريع التنمية.
	وأكد بارت أن الإخوان يأملون فى الحصول على سبعة مقاعد من 14مقعد فى كل   دائرة وأن الإخوان يعتمدون على شبكتهم الخيرية فى جذب الأصوات والتى أنشأت   العديد من المستشفيات الخيرية فى المناطق الفقيرة والتى تعالج المرضى  بأجور  رمزية أو بالمجان .
	وأشار جمال يوسف أحد مرشحى الإخوان فى الزاوية أن السلفيين لديهم صوت قوى   فى المناطق الفقيرة ولكن الإخوان أكثر تنظيما وإدراكا للأمور السياسية.








الوفد


​*​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*الجزيرة مباشر مصر: الغربية: المتظاهرون يحاصرون مبني مديرية أمن الغربية ‎*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*لاخوان  المسلمين : اقالة شرف تمت بسبب ضغوطنا على العسكرى تجوب الان سيارات  الاخوان المناطق الشعبية بالميكروفونات لاذاعة خبر اقالة شرف و انه تم  إستجابة لضغوط الاخوان على المجلس العسكرى !!!!!! 
حد يحب يشتم . ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*بيان اللى سكان منطقة التحرير
الناس اللي حوالين الميدان والشوارع المحيطة يفتحوا الوايرلس بتاعهم علشان اﻷخبار والمعلومات مهمة جدا يا جماعة مش وقت داونلود ده*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | أسيوط - خــاص - #ENN #Tahrir #Assiut
 من مراسلنا
  الأعداد تتزايد فى مظاهرات أسيوط وتصل ألى اكثر من 7 الأف متظاهر 
 والأمن يفرق المتظاهرين بقنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*المجلس العسكري يدعو القوى الوطنية والسياسية لحوار عاجل لدراسة أسباب الأزمة
ههههههههههههههه تيت
*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*اون تى فى : المجلس العسكري يدعو القوى السياسية إلى حوار عاجل*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو || مبروك براءة مبارك و العادلي و شاهد ماذا يقول المحامين عنهم* 

[YOUTUBE]lPIVN5ZQ_z0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 نوفمبر 2011)

فى مشاهد صعبة

[YOUTUBE]eNgADmKuLNg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر |طنطا - خــاص - #ENN Tahrir #Tanta
 من مراسلنا سيد ندا
 7 ناقلات لجنود الأمن المركزى فى طريقها الى مدرية أمن الغربية وقوات  الأمن تطلق قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين  وعدد المتظاهرين  يتجاوز الثلاثة ألاف متظاهر وفى أزدياد مستمر*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*عشرين حالة اختناق وتشنجات ورعشه في نص ساعه...افضح وانشر ‎*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | عاجل - السويس - #ENN #EGYPT #SUEZ

 مؤكد | من مراسلنا يوسف الدقاق - الجيش يشتبك مع المتظاهرين بمنطقة برب بمحافظة السويس*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر |المحلة - خــاص - #ENN Tahrir #Mahalla
 من مراسلنا أحمد مصطفى
 قوات الأمن فى المحلة تقوم بسحل المتظاهرين وتلقى بعشرات القنابل المسيلة للدموع وتطارد المتظاهرين*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*احمر حراره الذى فقد عينيه الاثنين الان مع يسرى فوده على اون تى فى*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*بلال فضل: الشباب مقبلش الحلول الوسط اللي احنا قبلناها ككتاب*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*   						أبوإسماعيل: يد العسكرى ملطخة بدماء المصريين 



*
* 




​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتبت - نهى الطاهر: 			 	   		منذ 5 دقيقة 3 ثانية  		 
 	قال الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل المرشح المحتمل  لرئاسة الجمهورية، إن  أيدى المشير حسين طنطاوي وجميع أعضاء المجلس الأعلى  للقوات المسلحة، أصبحت  ملطخة بدماء "الشهداء" من أبناء الشعب المصري وإن  المجلس وضع نفسه في موقف  مبارك وقت ثورة 25 يناير.
 	وأشار أبو إسماعيل إلى أن المجلس لم يعد يستطع حكم الشعب بعد الآن، لأن يده أصبحت ملوثة بدماء المصريين".
	وأعطى خلال حواره ببرنامج "مصر الحرة " على قناة الحكمة ، مهلة للمجلس   العسكري 24 ساعة ليصدر فيها قرارا ينص أن على انتخابات الرئاسة ستجرى يوم   22 إبريل لتسليم السلطة لرئيس مدني قبل يوم 30 إبريل، مشيرا إلى أن المجلس   إذا لم يفعل ذلك فلا أحد يعلم ما ستؤول إليه الأمور بعد ذلك.
	وأضاف أن الانتخابات البرلمانية خط أحمر ويجب إجراؤها في موعدها لأنها   الخطوة الأولى في تسليم السلطة للمدنيين، موضحا أن هناك عددا من الأحزاب   السياسية قررت النزول إلى الشارع وعمل دروع بشرية لحماية المواطنين.
	كما دعا المواطنين إلى النزول من بيوتهم للانضمام إلى الموجودين بميدان   التحرير، مشيرا إلى أنه سينزل هو وكل أسرته إلى الميدان الآن.








الوفد
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*بلال فضل: بسأل المشيرطنطاوي زي ما سألت مبارك " لماذا قتلت شعبك"؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

مشرحه زينهم 3
[YOUTUBE]share&hl=en[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]3hXXOpk2dq0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*بيان مستفذ جدا*

[YOUTUBE]wAHcoSavs8o[/YOUTUBE]​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - المصرى اليوم - #ENN #EGYPT
  حزب الحرية والعدالة التابع للإخوان يعلن عدم مشاركته في أي اعتصامات أو تظاهرات قد تؤدي للمزيد من الاحتقان والمواجهات*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*بلال فضل : حجة حماية وزارة الداخليه احب أوضح ان ش محمد محمود يبعد ب٤ دقائق عن الوزاره ‎@ONtveg*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - الوفد - #ENN #EGYPT
  شهيد من شهداء اليوم علي بوابه الوفد الالكترونية*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر -  اون تى فى - #ENN #EGYPT
 عاجل من مصدر موثوق المجلس العسكري سيقطع الاتصالات و النت اليوم*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*طريقة لتشغيل الانتر نت في حين فصل الخدمة
  المتطلبات
  لابتوب

  مودم او اى تليفون فية بلوتوث
  نوصل التليفون باللاب عن طريق البلوتوث وندوس كليك يمين يوز از مودم دة للى مش معاه مودم
  تدخل على النتورك وتعمل create new dial up connection طبعا كلنا عارفين الديال اب
  هيطلب منك رقم تليفون ويوزر وباسورد ارقام الديال اب دولى محدش يقدر يوقفها
  dial up number 00494923197844321
  User: Telecomix
  Password: Telecomix

  Dial Up Number: 0844 711 0059
  Username: freeisp@internet
  Password: internet

  Dial Up Number: 0844 711 0053
  Username: isp@dialup
  Password: connect

  انشروها في كل مكان
*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*يسري عمال يعيد في الفيديو  بتاع الظابط اللي كان بينشن علي عين الشباب و العسكري بيقولوا جت في عين الواد ! وهيجيب وشه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *لاخوان  المسلمين : اقالة شرف تمت بسبب ضغوطنا على العسكرى تجوب الان سيارات  الاخوان المناطق الشعبية بالميكروفونات لاذاعة خبر اقالة شرف و انه تم  إستجابة لضغوط الاخوان على المجلس العسكرى !!!!!!
> حد يحب يشتم . ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *
> ​



*كلمة (الأخوان المسلمين) اصلا مسبة .... بس اللى يفهم ....*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*احمد حراره : كل من كان يفض اعتصامتنا وسحلنا هم الشرطه العسكريه بمساعدة البلطجيه والأمن المركزي ‎@ONtveg*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو عاجل جدا || بثينة كامل تعلن اخبار هاااامة من تويتر و دهس الناس و مناظر بشعة






*[YOUTUBE]f5sqRZ1Be70[/YOUTUBE]
* 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههه
شوفو دى

رصد |قناة الحكمة | حزب النور السلفي يدعو أعضاءه للتواجد في جميع ميادين الجمهورية بما فيها ميدان التحرير لتكوين دروعًا بشرية لحماية المتظاهرين والتلاحم معهم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو :: عااااااجل الاااان اشتعال حرب بالميدان وتأكييييييد استخدام اسلحة كيمائية محرمة دوليااااا

*[YOUTUBE]vGXeNndzSyw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> شوفو دى
> 
> رصد |قناة الحكمة | حزب النور السلفي يدعو أعضاءه للتواجد في جميع ميادين الجمهورية بما فيها ميدان التحرير لتكوين دروعًا بشرية لحماية المتظاهرين والتلاحم معهم*



* مهو الوضع الصعب ده 
محتاج حاجه كوميديه علشان الناس متفرقعش 
بصراحه كتر خيره 
بيسلوا الناس 
وسامع كمان انهم هينزلوا الميدان بسوداني ولب علشان تبقي تسليه كامله 
وفي مناقشه لتعميم الاراجوز في كل الميادين 

والله الموفق 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | التحرير | المعتصمون بالتحرير يعتبرون خطوة استقالة الحكومة غير كافية ويتمسكون بمطلب اسقاط المشير و الهتاف...الشعب يريد اسقاط المشير و مش هنمشي المجلس يمشي*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

* فيديو :: عاجل الشيخ مظهر شاهيين يؤكد وجود قناصه وشاهد حرب الشوارع الان فى شارع محمد محمود

*[YOUTUBE]AG4NMWJwXrA[/YOUTUBE]
* 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو خطير جدا الان || شاهد حرب وعمليات  رهيبه الان فى الاسكندريه وشاهد كم زجاجه ملوتوف يقوموا بتحضيرها  المتظاهرين للهجوم بها على الامن فى حال حدث اى شئ

*[YOUTUBE]QNgbjyiY-To[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | قنــاة الحمة - عــاجل - #ENN #Tahrir #Alex
 من امام مدرية الأمن فى الأسكندرية*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*اون تي في:دعوات للمتظاهرين الي الانسحاب من الشوارع الجانبية بسبب وجود قناصة ‎*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]JaITQwKu2Fw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*CNN: المجلس العسكري يدعو لحوار لفهم أسباب الأزمة 

ممكن نغير اسمه ونخليه مجلس الأغبياء ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | الأسكندرية - عــاجل - #ENN #Tahrir #Alex
 سموحة 
 الأعداد فى سموحة منذ قليل 
 تصوير عاصم شاهين*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*
رصد | مصر | حزب الحرية و العدالة يصرح ( نعلن أننا لن نشارك فى أية اعتصامات أو تظاهرات قد تؤدى إلى المزيد من المواجهات والاحتقان مع سعينا الدائم مع كل الأطراف لوأد الفتنة التى اشعلتها وزارة الداخلية فى البلاد والتى تركت الانفلات الأمنى يسود فى كثير من المحافظات بينما استأسدت على المتظاهرين . ) #RNN

و فيما يلي نص البيان 
بيان من حزب الحرية والعدالة بشأن تطورات الأحداث اليوم الاثنين 21/11/2011

أما وقد ظهر بوضوح أن هناك من يريد إشعال الحرائق فى مصر فى ميدان التحرير بالاعتداء على المتظاهرين لثلاثة أيام متواصلة وسقوط عشرات الشهداء والآف المصابين ، فإننا نؤكد على الاسراع فى محاسبة كل من تسبب فى الجرائم البشعة التى وقعت وتم تقديم بلاغ للنائب العام ب بها ووقف شلال الدم بسحب قوات الأمن من المواجهة الدامية . 
ويرتبط بذلك الأمر محاولات مستميتة منذ شهور لتعطيل نقل السلطة إلى الشعب عبر الانتخابات البرلمانية كأول مرحلة فى نقل السلطة التشريعية والتنفيذية إلى برلمان منتخب وحكومة منتخبة ، أو إشاعة الفوضى فى ربوع الوطن وتشويه الثورة المصرية العظيمة.
 ولقد التقت مصالح عديدة لقطع الطريق على الشعب المصرى في استكمال اهداف ثورته ببناء نظام ديمقراطي سليم من بقايا النظام السابق وأجهزة الأمن وقوى إقليمية ودولية لا تريد لمصر الاستقلال والحرية والديمقراطية. 
وإننا إذ نؤكد على أن دماء الشهداء لن تضيع وستظل لعنة على رؤوس الذين ساهموا فى الأحداث الدامية ، ومن منطلق حرصنا على عدم استدراج الشعب إلى مواجهات أخرى دامية ندعو إلى إعمال العقل والحكمة من كل أبناء مصر ونعلن أننا لن نشارك فى أية اعتصامات أو تظاهرات قد تؤدى إلى المزيد من المواجهات والاحتقان مع سعينا الدائم مع كل الأطراف لوأد الفتنة التى اشعلتها وزارة الداخلية فى البلاد والتى تركت الانفلات الأمنى يسود فى كثير من المحافظات بينما استأسدت على المتظاهرين *


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*وزارة الاتصالات في بيان رسمي : لا صحة اطلاقا لشائعات قطع خدمات الاتصالات  او الانترنت*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*علي فكره يا جماعه 
انا لمست انهارده في السوق في مجال شغلي يعني 
ان اغلب التجار مش عايزين يشتروا بضاعه 
والكل متمسك بالفلوس اللي معاه 
ومش عارفين البلد رايحه بيهم لحد فين 

ومن جه تاني لقيت والدي في البيت بيعمل نفس اللي عمله قبل 
جمعه الغضب 
نزل جاب قفص فراخ 
وكارتونه زيت و20 كيلو سكر 
وجدي " مذكر المعزه "
وشوال دقيق 
وغيره وغيره 
وقالنا محدش عارف الايام اللي جايه شكلها ايه 
حتي تجار السلاح عاملين حسابهم الفرد وصل سعره 2000 جنيه 
والبلحه الـ 16 بتلاتين " الخرطوشه يعني " 
والرصاصه الحي وصلت 75 جنيه والصوت بـ 15

كل ده بيقول 
اننا هنرجع نقف في لجان شعبيه تاني 
ولايام السوده رجعت خلاص
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | الاسكندرية | وصول المتظاهرين لمديرية أمن الاسكندرية وسط دعوات لتهدئة الموقف وجعلها سلمية *


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

* GalalAmer   جلال عامر   * * 
* 


*يبدو أن السماء قررت أن تحكم فى أحداث «ماسبيرو» بعد أن تخاذل أهل الأرض*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | التحرير - #ENN#Tahrir

 طيب يحاول اسعاف مصاب اليوم من التحرير*




​


----------



## zezza (21 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> * GalalAmer   جلال عامر   * *
> *
> 
> 
> *يبدو أن السماء قررت أن تحكم فى أحداث «ماسبيرو» بعد أن تخاذل أهل الأرض*



*كويس انهم بدئوا ياخدوا بالهم 
اللى يجى علينا ما يكسبش *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | التحرير - #ENN#Tahrir

 الجارديان تنشر صوره من  اشتباكات المتظاهرين مع الامن*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | قنا | بعد أن فشلت قوات الأمن المركزى في تفرقة المظاهرات بإلقاء القنابل المسيله للدموع ، تراجعت لتأمين مبنى مديرية الأمن وأخلت ميدان الساعه والشوارع الرئيسيه لشباب المتظاهرين الذين توافدوا بالمئات ليتجمعوا مرة أخري فى ميدان الساعه *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]CP_gl6P7YLg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | الاسماعيليه - عاجل - #ENN#Ismaili

 58 مصاب في الاشتباكات مع الامن في الاسماعيليه*




​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 نوفمبر 2011)

> GalalAmer جلال عامر
> 
> 
> 
> يبدو أن السماء قررت أن تحكم فى أحداث «ماسبيرو» بعد أن تخاذل أهل الأرض



احلى تحية لاستاذ جلال عامر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | التحرير - متابعات - #ENN#Tahrir
  محمد سلامة مراسل سي بي سي من التحرير: هناك اشتباكات عنيفة بشارع محمد محمود وأحد أطباء التحرير يؤكد وجود رصاص حي*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*                 شاهد الدكتور احمد حراره احد المصابين فى عينه ويوجه رساله عاجله جدا  جدا الى المجلس العسكرى على شاشه قناه الاعلاميه هاله سرحان منذ لحظات
*[YOUTUBE]zpK7sExRLJc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*مرشحي الكتلة المصرية  بالمنوفية عنهم الأستاذ حمدي شهاب يهدد بالانسحاب من الانتخابات تضامنا مع  شباب التحرير .. وقرر الاستاذ حمدي شهاب وقف الحملة الانتخابية للكتلة بكل  أشكالها تضامنا مع شباب الثورة في التحرير واعتراضا على مايحري ضد الثوار  ... ويؤكد على تضامنه مع مطالبهم المشروعه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

* شبكه اخبار مصر | مصر - الأهرام - #ENN#Tahrir
 شرف يصافح الصحفيين ويعانق العاملين بمجلس الوزراء قبل أن يغادره منذ لحظات
 غادر الدكتور عصام شرف مجلس الوزراء منذ لحظات، وقام بوداع العاملين  بالمجلس وعانقهم، خصوصا الدكتور سامي سعد زغلول، الأمين العام لمجلس  الوزراء، والدكتور عمرو حلمي، الذي كان في وداعه أثناء مغادرته. 

  وبسؤاله حول إدا كان المجلس العسكري قد قبل الاستقالة أم لا؟.. قال شرف:  "لا أدري, حتى الآن لم يتم البت في الاستقالة، وقام الدكتور عصام شرف  بمصافحة الصحفيين بمجلس الوزراء قبل المغادرة.*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | التحرير - متابعات - #ENN#Tahrir
  الشيخ ياسر برهامي والشيخ مصطفى دياب مع السلفيين المتوجهين لتكوين الدرع البشري لحماية المتظاهرين من الأمن المركزي*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*العيسوي على الجزيرة : ماليش علاقة بوزارة الداخلية من 24 ساعة وهيا تحت مسئولية لواء جيش*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | الأسكندرية - خاص - #ENN #Tahrir #Alex
 سموحة تشكيلات جديده من قوات الأمن تصل ألى سموحة الى مكان المتظاهرين*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

* GalalAmer   جلال عامر   * * 
* 


*الحاكم فى العالم الثالث مثل شعر الرأس كل ما تحلقه يطلع لك تانى ويجدد نفسه بنفسه*


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخوان اعلون انهم مش نازلين بكرة يا شباااااااااااب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

​ 

*   						العسكرى يعتذر لضحايا التحرير 



*
* 




​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								خاص بوابة الوفد: 			 	   		منذ 16 دقيقة 34 ثانية  		 
 	أعرب المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة عن بالغ أسفه  لسقوط ضحايا ومصابين في  هذه الأحداث المؤلمة، وقدم خالص التعازي لأسر  الضحايا وتمنياته بالشفاء  العاجل لجميع المصابين.
 	وأضاف البيان أن المجلس "أصدر أوامره لقوات الأمن  باتخاذ الإجراءات  والتدابير اللازمة لتأمين المتظاهرين والتحلي بأقصى  درجات ضبط النفس في  إطار القانون".
 	وأكد المجلس في بيانه "إيمانه العميق بأن التظاهر السلمي  حق مشروع  للمواطنين إلا أن الأمر لا ينبغي أن يخرج عن نطاق التظاهر  السلمي مهما كانت  الظروف حرصا على سلامة جميع أبناء الوطن".
 	ودعا "المتظاهرين وجميع أطياف الشعب إلى التحلي بأعلى درجات ضبط النفس حتى لا يؤدي الأمر إلى سقوط المزيد من الضحايا والمصابين".
 	وكلف المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة وزارة العدل بتشكيل  لجنة "لتقصي  الحقائق وأسباب وملابسات ما حدث، والتي أدت إلى وقوع ضحايا من  المتظاهرين  وتقديم النتائج في أسرع وقت ممكن واتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية  ضد كل من يثبت  تورطه".
 	وأوقعت أعمال العنف التي بدأت السبت 24 قتيلا ومئات الجرحى في ثلاثة أيام وفق حصيلة رسمية.
 	وكان المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة المصرية رفض في وقت  سابق مساء الإثنين  استقالة حكومة عصام شرف كما نقل التلفزيون المصري عن  مصدر عسكري.
 	وكان المتحدث باسم الحكومة محمد حجازي أعلن أن "الحكومة  وضعت استقالتها  تحت تصرف المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة"، موضحا أنه  "تقديرا للظروف الصعبة  التي تجتازها البلاد في الوقت الراهن فإنها مستمرة  في أداء مهامها كاملة  لحين البت في استقالتها" كما نقلت عنه وكالة أنباء  الشرق الأوسط.






الوفد


 احنا اسفين يا صلاح 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*ضربوا كميه غاز بالعبيط وبعدها ضربوا نار ف الهوا، شكلهم خلصوا الغاز، والعدد بيكتر مبيقلش ، عاش شباب، ارجل وانزل من البيت*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو هام || مني الشاذلي ونص بيان هام للمجلس العسكري منذ لحظات

*[YOUTUBE]ownZQTwi0ss[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*بجد بفكر ارجع الميدان 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | خـاص - كاركتير إسلام جاويش - #ENN #Tahrir
 عن بيان المجلس العسكرى والأنتخابات والأوضاع الجارية*






​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*فكرة اصلاح جهاز الشرطة تشبه ان تحاول اقناع الفيل ان يتذوق مربى التوت الأحمر*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> ​


_عينه بس  دى روحه كمان مطلوبه 
_​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*بجد انا هتجنن لسه لحد دلوقتى ناس بتسال على الفيس بوك
هما اللى فى التحرير عاوزين ايه
الناس فى عالم والتحرير عالم تانى خالص
*


----------



## marcelino (21 نوفمبر 2011)

* وزارة الاتصالات تنفى قطع الإنترنت غداً*​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*قوات الأمن تطلق الغاز المسيل على المستشفي الميداني فى باب اللوق*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR


 استشهاد مصطفي بيومي عضو حملة البرادعي بالفليوبية برصاصة غادرة في شارع محمد محمود الآن*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | التحرير - خــاص - #ENN#Tahrir
 مراسلنا يؤكد رصاص حى يطلق على المتظاهرين وأصابات فى الوجهة*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | خــــاص #ENN #Tahrir

 صوره من امام المواجهات بشارع محمد محمود
 .*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*استشهد الزميل مصطفي بيومي عضو حملة البرادعي بالفليوبية برصاصة غادرة ف شارع محمد محمود الآن*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | التحرير - خــاص - #ENN#Tahrir
 هتاف يهز جميع أرجاء ميدان التحرير 
 الشعب يريد أسقاط المشير*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> * وزارة الاتصالات تنفى قطع الإنترنت غداً*​



* وزارة الاتصالات تنفى قطع الإنترنت غداً





 
الإثنين، 21 نوفمبر 2011 - 23:35

كتبت هبة السيد 
نفى مصدر مسئول بوزارة الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات، ما تردد عن قطع   خدمات الاتصالات الهاتفية والإنترنت غداً الثلاثاء، بالتزامن مع دعوة   العديد من القوى السياسية لمليونية للمطالبة باستبعاد المجلس الأعلى للقوات   المسلحة من الحكم وتسليم البلاد لحكومة انتقالية لها كامل الصلاحيات.

وأوضح المسئول فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أنه لا انقطاع لخدمات   الاتصالات والإنترنت غداً وأنه لا عودة لما قبل 25 يناير، مضيفاً أن   الحكومة مستمرة فى تقديم جميع خدمات الاتصالات بكل أشكالها لجميع   المواطنين، وأنها تتعهد بعدم قطع خدمات الاتصال ملتزمة بميثاق شرف وثقة   بينها وبين المواطن وفقاً لما تم تعديله من قانون الاتصالات الجديد بعد   ثورة 25 يناير. 

يذكر أن شائعات ترددت على موقعى التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" و"تويتر" حول   بدء انقطاع خدمة الانترنت فى بعض المناطق على مستوى الجمهورية، تمهيداً   لقطعها نهائياً عن باقى المحافظات مثلما حدث مع أحداث الثورة. 




 *​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*أون تي في لم تذكر مطلقاً أي شيء عن قطع الاتصالات وننفي تماماً معرفتنا بأي نية لقطع الاتصالات*


----------



## marcelino (21 نوفمبر 2011)

​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*بلال فضل عندما تقفء أعين وتقتل الشباب ثائر وتسجنهم وتحاكمهم عسكريا هل  تتوقع ان يصبح اهلهم واصدقائهم حمامات سلام ويحملوا صور المشير؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | التحرير -  #ENN#Tahrir

 اشخاص لم تسدل عن هويتهم  يشعلون النار في شئ ما من اعلي احد المباني في شارع محمد محمود  تجهيزا لالقائها علي المتظاهرين*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*بلال فضل : اداء الداخلية في الايام الحالية لا يوضح ان هناك اي انكسار معنوي في نفسية الضباط .. ؟؟؟!!!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | الأسكندريه - #ENN #EGYPT #ALEX

 مؤكد - من مراسلنا احمد عبد الغنى بمحافظة الأسكندريه - الشرطه تستعين  ببلطجيه لمواجهة المتظاهرين والمتظاهرين يرشقون قوات الشرطه بالحجاره*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*مالك مصطفى : هم للأسف فاكرين إننا ممكن نخاف وده مش حيحصل..الحاجه الوحيده اللى ممكن نخاف عليها هى المكسب اللى كسبناه*


----------



## marcelino (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاجل  || أنباء عن رفض ضباط الأمن المركزي تلقى أوامر من اللواء الفنجرى القائم  بأعمال وزير الداخلية ويرغبون فى أخذ تعليماتهم من لواء شرطة ..*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*رساله الي المشير طنطاوي 
مني انا شخصياً 
" الرجوله ملهاش قطع غيار "
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | الأسماعلية - خــاص - #ENN #Ismailia
 نزول جماهير ألتروس الاسماعيلى الى شوارع الأسماعلية وأطلاق رصاص حى فى الهواء لتفريق المتظاهرين*




​


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*طريقة  لتشغيل الانترنت لو فصلو الخدمة*

* المتطلبات لابتوب مودم او اى تليفون فية  بلوتوث*

* نوصل التليفون باللاب عن طريق البلوتوث*

* وندوس كليك يمين يوز از مودم 
*

* دة للى مش معاه مودم 
*

*تدخل على النتورك وتعمل create new dial up  connection 
*

*طبعا كلنا عارفين الديال اب هيطلب منك رقم تليفون ويوزر وباسورد 
*

* انا هجيبلكم ارقام ديال اب دولى محدش يقدر يوقفها ارجوكم شير فى الخبر لكل  الناس الارقام واليوزر والباسورد اهم 
**  dial up number 00494923197844321*
*  User: Telecomix*
*  Password: Telecomix*
*Dial Up Number: 0844 711 0059*
*  Username: freeisp@internet*
*  Password: internet*
*Dial Up Number: 0844 711 0053*
*  Username: isp@dialup*
*  Password: connectSee moreSee more*
​ 

*منقووووووووووووووووول *​


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*نقل 3 مستشفيات ميدانية بالتحرير بسبب وصول قنابل الغاز إليها*​ 
*الثلاثاء، 22 نوفمبر  2011 - 00:16*​ 



*ميدان التحرير*​ 
*كتب محمد إسماعيل ورامى نوار ومحمد رضا *
                     ا*شتدت حدة الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بشارع التحرير  فى اتجاه باب اللوق وسط ضغط من قوات الأمن وإطلاق مكثف لقنابل الغاز المسيل  للدموع والتى أسقطت مئات المصابين اختناقاً بالغاز، حيث سادت بينهم حالات  الإغماء. *
*ومن جانب آخر تم نقل أكثر من ثلاثة مستشفيات ميدانية بوسط بشارع التحرير  إلى مدخل الشارع من ناحية ميدان التحرير ذلك بعد وصول قنابل الغاز إلى مقر  المستشفيات والتى أدت إلى زيادة حالات الاختناق بين المصابين، فيما استقبلت  المستشفيات الميدانية بوسط الميدان عدد من الحالات التى تم نقلها إلى تلك  المستشفيات التى وصل إليها الغاز. *
*يأتى هذا فيما تواصل قوات الأمن إطلاقها للقنابل المسيلة للدموع والرصاص  المطاطى على المتظاهرين، تجمع مئات مشجعى ألتراس الأهلى الذين قاموا بإشعال  الشماريخ وإلقائها على قوات الأمن، مرددين هتافات "مصر مصر"، "الشعب يريد  إسقاط المشير"، وهو ما ألهب حماس المتظاهرين مما دفع قوات الأمن إلى  التراجع بأحد الشوارع الجانية بشارع التحرير.* 
​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*احمد عبد الفتاح : اشكر د عمرو البكري بعد الله  علي شفاء عيني لانها معجزه.... وهو منعني من أشياء كثيره ولكني نزلت التحرير*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | السويس - خــاص - #ENN #Suez
 من مراسلنا يوسف الدقاق 
 الجيش يقبض على 10 من داخل المستشفى المركزى بحجة أنهم تهجمهوا على قوات الأمن*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*مالك مصطفى يحيي سيدات وشابات الثورة الذين يبذلون كل جهدهم لحماية الثورة وشبابها ‎*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | الاسكندريه - خاص #ENN#Alex

 ميدان سموحه منذ قليل  ومراسلنا يؤكد وجود قناصه اعلي المباني ومدريه امن الاسكندريه*




​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *رساله الي المشير طنطاوي
> مني انا شخصياً
> " الرجوله ملهاش قطع غيار "
> *​


نيس يا عياد 
بس الاحلى ان الانسانيه هى اللى ملهاش قطع غيار


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*إلى من يتحدث عن تخريب ممتلكات مصر، مصر لا تملك أغلى من شبابها*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | الأسماعلية - خــاص - #ENN #Ismailia
 الأعداد تتزايد فى مظاهرات الأسماعلية وتجاوز 6 الاف متظاهر وهتاف يرج أرجاء المكان الشعب يريد أعدام المشير*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*البلتاجي: اعتذرت عن غياب الإخوان.. وسأعود للميدان*


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*ياللى  الميدان ندهك*

*وعملت مش سامع*

*وفضلت فى بيتك*

*أو حتى ف الجامع*

*لما  الميدان ينتصر*

* ماتوريناش وشك*

*بلدنا من دلوقت*

*ماتجوزش للمايع*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | ميدان التحرير | عاجل | مسجد عمر مكرم و الأطباء بالمستشفى الميداني يطلقون نداءات مستمرة عبر مكبرات الصوت عن حاجتهم للتبرع بالدم في أسرع وقت ممكن نظراً لكثرة الإصابات و إستمرارها بشكل لا ينقطع منذ 3 أيام ومراسلينا بالميدان و القصر العيني يؤكدون حاجه أطباء المستشفى الميداني لأطباء في تخصصات السموم و معالجة الإختناقات لأنها الإصابات الأكثر الآن و لأن قنابل الغاز أصبحت أكثر كثافة و الدخان الكثيف أدى لأكثر من حالة وفاة بسبب الإختناق *


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد| عاجل | الجزيرة مباشر | أكثر من 50 مصابا نتيجة الاشتباكات فى الاسماعيلية*


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*أحد الثوار على تويتر: *


*بصيت لاقيت فجأة أبويا واقف جنـبى *

*  فى المسيرة وبيهتف معايا *


*و *


*هو قايل لهم قبل م ينزل م البيت *

*  إنه رايح شغل*

* وأنا قايلهم رايح كورس*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | السويس - خــاص - #ENN #Suez
  من مراسلنا يوسف الدقاق
 هجوم من قوات الأمن على المتظاهرين أمام مستشفى السويس العام*




​


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاجل*


*مشاورات مع مبارك لاختيار الحكومة الجديدة*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | التحرير  خـاص - #ENN#Tahrir
 شارع محمد محمود :: قوات الأمن تطلق قنابل الغاز بكثافة لتففرق المتظاهرين*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر |  طنطا - متابعات - #ENN #Tanta
 صورة من مظاهرات طنطا من امام المحافظة منذ نص ساعة تقريبا*




​


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*خرج الإسلاميون فى جمعة قندهار يوم 18 نوفمبر فلم تطلق  عليهم رصاصة واحدة ، وعندما انسحب الإسلاميون وجاء الثوار للإعتصام  استخدموا ضدهم القوة المفرطة. المجلس العسكرى يدلل الإسلاميين لأنهم معا  شركاء فى خطف الثورة المصرية ويتنازعون فقط على الأنصبة، ويخشى الثوار لأنه  يدرك أن وقت المحاسبة قد أزف. لقد فشل المجلس العسكرى فى كل شئ  ولم ينجح سوى فى إعادة المخزون، الذى نفذ، من القنابل المسيلة للدموع  والرصاص المطاطى  من حليفته وحليفة الإسلاميين الجديدة ماما أمريكا.  إسقاط  تحالفات أمريكا مع المجلس ومع الإسلاميين هى الآمل لإرجاع الثورة إلى  مسارها الصحيح وعودة الثوار الحقيقيون لقيادة دفة الأمور.
الاستاذ / مجدى خليل
*​


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*اضحك مع ناشط على تويتر
* *لو نزلنا تاني لجان شعبية ..المرة دي لو قفشنا واحد م المجلس العسكري هنسلمه للبلطجية*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*قتيلين على الأقل ومئات الجرحى منذ الساعة السابعة في شارع محمد محمود*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*علمونا زمان فى المدارس ان السواد فى العلم رمز الملكية والبياض رمز ثورة يوليو والأحمر رمز دماء جنودنا فى اكتوبر ...
 ...
 ...
 .
 ..
 ..
 ..
 ..
 اما الان .....
 ...
 ...
 أصبح للعلم المصري معناه الحقيقي: ثورة بيضاء بدماء الشباب الحمراء علي الظلم الأسود!*


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*رساله لمن تبقى من رجال مصر*


[YOUTUBE]jc3N1nTloa0&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *قتيلين على الأقل ومئات الجرحى منذ الساعة السابعة في شارع محمد محمود*


_انا سمعت اكتر من كا يا مينا 
فالبرنامج بتاع  هاله سرحان 
ومش عارف ربنا يستر ويحمى ولاده
_​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*نشطاء علي التويتر: رساله إلى الإخوان: يلعن ابو الانتخابات اللي افسدت إسلامكم ونفوسكم وعقيدتكم ورجولتكم!*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*انهم الخوان وليسوا الاخوان ناشط على تويتر
*


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*اعزائى المشاهدين 
نبدأ على بركة الله الشوط التانى بعد استراحة دامت 9 شهور !
*
*لو
*
*قاعد فى الميدان هتلاقى الشرطة والجيش على يمينك 
و
 الشعب على شمالك
*



* نفكركم 
بطقم الحكام 
مدرعة حكم الساحة
 و
 دبابتين حكام راية
*


*و
قناصة مراقبيين للمباراة*





* واحد يقولى مبارك خرج الشوط الاول 
و نزل مكانه المشير 
اقوله فعلا
*




* يا مسهل 
شكله شوط تانى سخن كل الامنيات الطيبة للشعب
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | ميدان التحرير | نقلاً عن Asmaa Mahfouz | في عمارة بتولع في محمد محمود اضغطوا على المطافي تيجي*


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*منصور العيسوى : ماعندناش قناصة*
* منصور العيسوى : ماعندناش خراطيش*
* منصور العيسوى : ماعندناش حلاوه طحينيه ... وهو عنده جوه !!*​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*على الحياة الآن: خبر عاجل المجلس العسكري بقوم بدراسة تكليف الدكتور البرادعي برئاسة الوزراء*


----------



## tasoni queena (21 نوفمبر 2011)

> على الحياة الآن: خبر عاجل المجلس العسكري بقوم بدراسة تكليف الدكتور البرادعي برئاسة الوزراء



جميييييل كله للخير

الاخوان السلفين المجل انقلبوا على بعض


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*مصادر سياسية: "العسكرى" يدرس تكليف البرادعى بتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ*​ 
 *الثلاثاء، 22 نوفمبر  2011 - 01:10*
*





                            الدكتور محمد البرادعى*​ *كتب محمد الجالى*  *علم "اليوم السابع" من مصادر سياسية، أن المجلس العسكرى يتجه  لقبول استقالة د. عصام شرف رئيس مجلس الوزراء، كاشفا أن "العسكرى" يدرس  تكليف الدكتور محمد البرادعى رئاسة حكومة إنقاذ وطنى. 
وأضافت المصادر أنه لم يتم حتى الآن تسمية أعضاء الحكومة الجديدة أو تحديد ميعاد للإعلان عنها. 
من جانبه نفى الدكتور على السلمى نائب رئيس الوزراء للتنمية السياسية فى  تصريح خاص لـ"اليوم السابع" أن يكون قد عرض عليه تشكيل الحكومة الجديدة .*​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*سائق سيارة الإسعاف بشارع محمد محمود يهتف فى الميكروفون بإسقاط المشير
اكيد تعب من نقل الجثث 
*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2011)

اخطر الاصاباااااااات  ربنا يشفيييييييك فاسرع وقت






​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 نوفمبر 2011)

اه بخصوص العيون

*نشطاء يتهمون "الشناوى "وزملاءه بفرقة القناصة بتفجير عيون المتظاهرين *





كتب محمود سعد الدين


 
تناقل النشطاء على الموقع الاجتماعى "الفيس بوك" صورة لأحد أشهر  الضباط المتورطين فى إطلاق الرصاص الحى على المتظاهرين، والتى أسفرت عن  تفجير عيون الكثير من المتظاهرين بشكل غير مبرر طيلة الـ 48 ساعة الماضية.

وبحسب المعلومات المتداولة فإن الضابط هو الملازم أول محمد صبحى الشناوى،  والذى تخرج فى كلية الشرطة عام 2009، ويقيم فى حى الخليفة المأمون بمحافظة  القاهرة، وطالب النشطاء تحت الصورة "مطلوب عينه.. العين بالعين والسن  بالسن".

النشطاء نشروا أيضا صورا لصبحى الشناوى وعددا من أصدقائه فى فرقة القناصة  بوزارة الداخلية المتخصصين فى توجيه الطلقات النارية بدقة صوب أعين  المتظاهرين وحملت تلك الصورة تعليق " هما دول اللى بيخدوا عيون أحلى من فى  مصر".


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا موجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*





اقولكم تصبحو على خير وميعادنا بكره من قلب ميدان التحرير
*


----------



## بإسلامي افتخر (22 نوفمبر 2011)

يا جماعة حد يبلغ مينا وهو يبلغ الشباب اللي معاه يحاولوا يأمنوا كمامات عشان استنشاق الغاز بيأدي بعد فترة لا قدر الله للأصابة بالسرطان انا قريت مقال مترجم للعربية من على موقع ceartais.blospot.com عن الحرب الكيماوية البريطانية ضد ايرلندا ياريت تبلغوا الشباب يا جماعة ربنا يستر على شباب مصر مسلمين ومسيحيين واللي مشترك في اكتر من موقع ياريت يبلغ عن ضرورة توفر الكمامات.


----------



## احلى ديانة (22 نوفمبر 2011)

بإسلامي افتخر قال:


> يا جماعة حد يبلغ مينا وهو يبلغ الشباب اللي معاه يحاولوا يأمنوا كمامات عشان استنشاق الغاز بيأدي بعد فترة لا قدر الله للأصابة بالسرطان انا قريت مقال مترجم للعربية من على موقع ceartais.blospot.com عن الحرب الكيماوية البريطانية ضد ايرلندا ياريت تبلغوا الشباب يا جماعة ربنا يستر على شباب مصر مسلمين ومسيحيين واللي مشترك في اكتر من موقع ياريت يبلغ عن ضرورة توفر الكمامات.



شكرا ليكى على مشاركتك وربنا يحمى مصر وثورتها الجميلة ويحمى شبابها جميعا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | التحرير- #ENN#tahrir 

 بعض الشباب يقومون بحمل مصاب ونقلة لتلقى العلاج*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | التحرير- #ENN#tahrir 

 قوات الامن تزيل الحواجز الى قام المتظاهرين ببنائها و يهجمون مرة اخرى بالقنابل المسيلة  للدموع  والمدرعات*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | التحرير- #ENN#tahrir 

 سحاب من دخان الغازات المسيلة للدموع فى شارع محمد محمود مع استمرار  المواجهاات و الدراجات البخارية تنقل المصابين الى المستشفى الميدانى*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | التحرير- #ENN#tahrir 

 مجموعة من الاطباء المتطوعين للعمل بالمستشفى الميدانى وهم يتوجهون لميدان الحرير امس*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | التحرير- #ENN#tahrir 

 احد المصابين بالمستشفى الميدانى يتم اسعافة على يد  مسعفين الهلال الاحمر*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | التحرير- #ENN#Egypt

 كاريكاتير - كارلوس لاتوف - البطل احمد حرارة*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | التحرير- #ENN#Egypt

 اليوم بمسيرة طلابية تتجمع أمام جامعة القاهرة 10 ص ثم تنطلق إلى التحرير 11
 و ايضا مسيرات من مسجد الاستقامة بالجيزة ومن جامعتي القاهرة (مرة أخرى) وعين شمس الساعة 3 عصراً في اتجاه التحرير.*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | التحرير- #ENN#Egypt

 احمد الفقى مذيع براديو حريتنا فقد عينة بالامس نتيجة  اصابتة بطلق خرطوش*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | التحرير- #ENN#Egypt

 تجدد الاشتباكات وهجوم قوات الامن مرة اخرى على المتظاهرين بالعربات  المدرعة وقذفهم بعدد كبير من القنابل المسيلة للدموع وقنابل الغاز السامة   بشارع محمد محمود*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر شارع محمد محمود في الصباح الباكر يوم الثلاثاء 
*

[YOUTUBE]6udoTfGfa2Q[/YOUTUBE]



​


----------



## geegoo (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*رسالة  إلى شباب الميادين ... القنابل الجديدة اللي اشتروها بعد الثورة مختلفة عن  قنابل يوم 25 و 28 يناير و مش بينفع معاها الخل و البصل و الكولا لأنها  مواد حمضية و القنابل الجدبدة هي كمان حمضية فحتزودها مش حتهديها .... الحل  هاتو دواء شرب ميكو جيل Mucogel بـ 4 جنيه الزجاجة من أي صيدلية و بعد الرج جيدا ضيفوه للمية بحيث  تلتين الزجاجة مياه و الثلث فقط من الدواء ... و بعد كده لما ينضرب عليكم  غاز اغسلوا بيه وشكم و عنيكم عادي و لو في حرقان في الحلق ممكن تشرب منه  عادي لأنه أصلا دواء شرب للناس اللي عندها حموضة و شربه عادي جدا و تمت  تجربة المحلول شخصيا ...
ده من حساب فيس بوك بتاع استاذي في صيدلة ...
*


----------



## geegoo (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

إيقاف التداول بالبورصة لمدة ساعة بعد أن تجاوزت الخسائر 10 مليار جنيه
الشروق


----------



## johna&jesus (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*واحدة ست عندها 3 أولاد الكبير إتخرج من الشرطة وبقى ظابط 

 والتانى مجند فى الخدمة العسكريه من سنه 

 والتالت ياعينى لسه متخرج من كلية التجارة و مش لاقى شغل 

 التلاتة فى التحرير والست بتدور على عيالها وخايفة الإخوات يموتوا بعض

 عارفين الست دى ميين ؟؟؟
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .

 مصــــــــــــ♥ــــــــــــــر*

منقولة


----------



## tasoni queena (22 نوفمبر 2011)

يا مصر فيكي كل حاجة وعكسها ..... . . . . . . .. . نتصور مره جنب دبابة ومره تحتها .....


----------



## tasoni queena (22 نوفمبر 2011)

الصحة : ارتفاع عدد وفيات ميدان التحرير الي 28 حالة

نشر فى الثلاثاء : 22 / نوفمبر / 2011 الساعة 13:25


أعلنت وزارة الصحة ارتفاع اعداد حالات الوفيات الي  28 حالة منذ وقوع أحداث ميدان التحرير وحتي الان من بينها حالة بالاسكندرية  بمشرحة كوم الدكة وحالة بمحافظة الاسماعيلية .

صرح بذلك محمد الشربيني المتحدث الرسمي لوزارة الصحة وقال إن اجمالي الاصابات  التي وقعت اليوم بالقاهرة 353 حالة تم تحويلها الي المستشفيات و 185 حالة حتي  الان في موقع الحادث وهناك 39 حالة بمحافظة الاسكندرية.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

حد عنده فكره في حظر تجول ولا لا ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (22 نوفمبر 2011)

اخر اخبار الضابط اللى كان بيقتل فالناس







​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 نوفمبر 2011)

الميدان دلوقتى
 الانبا بولا




​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*عودة اطلاق القنابل المثيرة للدموع مرة أخرى بشارع محمد محمود *​


----------



## بإسلامي افتخر (22 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> حد عنده فكره في حظر تجول ولا لا ؟


لأ على الحياة الحمرا في مصدر عسكري ينفي انه يكون في حظر تجوال


----------



## johna&jesus (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*جانب من الحواجز
كتب دندراوى الهوارى 
قررت الشرطة العسكرية إقامة حواجز وأسلاك شائكة فى الشوارع   المؤدية إلى وزارة الداخلية والشوارع العرضية، التى تربط بين شارع محمد   محمود وشارع الشيخ ريحان، وذلك بغرض الفصل بين المتظاهرين ورجال الشرطة   لتهدئة الموقف.
وناشد الجيش، المتظاهرين بالتوجه إلى ميدان التحرير وترك رجال الشرطة فى   الشوارع القريبة من الداخلية بغرض تأمينها ومساعدة عناصر الشرطة العسكرية   فى الحفاظ على الأمن، خاصة أن هناك بلاغات عديدة من المواطنين القاطنين حول   وزارة الداخلية عن حدوث سرقات وأعمال تخريب.






*


----------



## johna&jesus (22 نوفمبر 2011)

_*المشير طنطاوى يلقى بيان هام بعد قليل*

*قناة النيل للاخبار*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

عاجل: تجدد الأشتباكات فى شارع محمد محمود وإلقاء كم هائل من القنابل المسيله للدموع
CBC‏‏


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

‏حالة شبكه اخبار مصر | E.N.N‏:
شبكة اخبار مصر | اسكندرية - #enn #egypt #Alex
للتبرع بالدم التوجة الى مستشفى الشاطبى‏‏


----------



## johna&jesus (22 نوفمبر 2011)

_*عـــــــــــــــــاجل جداااااااااا من المنيا الآن*

*اكثر من 10 آلاف شاب فى مظاهرات المنيا الآن *
* وطلاب الجامعة ينضمون للمتظاهرين بميدان بالاس*
*   الناشط ايمن فتحى منسق عام حركة 25 يناير
الانيا بولا 
*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

شبكة اخبار مصر | اسكندرية - #enn #egypt #Alex

غياب ملحوظ للاخوان والسلفيين عن المشهد بالاسكندرية‏‏


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - متابعات - #ENN #Tahrir #Alex
نشطاء ومدونون يستقبلون بيان المشير طنطاوى بالسخرية ويصفونه بأنه يسير على خطى مبارك


----------



## johna&jesus (22 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - متابعات - #ENN #Tahrir #Alex
> نشطاء ومدونون يستقبلون بيان المشير طنطاوى بالسخرية ويصفونه بأنه يسير على خطى مبارك


هو اتذاع ولا لساااااااااا​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*أفضل تعليق بخصوص عدم مشاركة الإخوان : الرجالة لما بتنزل الشارع بتسيب
 ( الجماعة ) في البيت ..*


----------



## بإسلامي افتخر (22 نوفمبر 2011)

الجديد على الفيس بوك



دشن عدد من أعضاء موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "الفيس بوك" صفحة تدعو للحرية الجنسية واحترام حقوق المثليين"الشواذ"فى مصر.

الصفحة التى تحمل اسم"اليوم الوطنى لمثليى الجنس فى مصر" ويبلغ عدد المعجبين بها 1500شخص ، دعت إلى تنظيم تظاهرة احتفالية فى 1 يناير القادم بميدان التحرير تحت شعار"أنا مثلى مثلك" للمطالبة بحقوق المثليين وإلغاء القوانين التى تعتبر الشذوذ جريمة، مؤكدة أنها لا تروج للمثلية الجنسية ولكنها تطالب بالحرية والكرامة.
الغريب فى تلك الصفحة هو اختيارها صورة الناشط علاء عبد الفتاح المحبوس احتياطياً على ذمة قضية التحقيقات فى أحداث ماسبيرو بقرار من النيابة العسكرية، لتكون هى الصورة الرئيسية للصفحة مع كتابة عبارة "لا للمحاكمة العسكرية للمدنيين ...الحرية لعلاء عبد الفتاح".
كما أنتج مصممو الصفحة فيديو يعبر عن رؤيتهم لوضعهم فى مصر مدته ثلاث دقائق وعشرين ثانية ويحمل اسم" رسالة من شاب مثلى الجنس" ، وجاء بالرسالة" السلام عليكم..أنا مثلى ويحق لى أن أعبر عن رأيى ولست بشاذ أو منحرف أنا إنسان لديه مشاعر أحب وأغضب أفرح وأحزن أنا صحافى طبيب مهندس عامل وطالب.. أنا مثلى ولست بقادم من كوكب آخر، أنا فرد فى هذا المجتمع الذى عليه أن يبادلنى الإحترام أنا مثلى وأطالب بإلغاء القوانين التى تعاقبنى على ميول جنسية لم أخترها أنا مثلى ولم أخترع ذلك أنا مثلى فخور بذلك الامر الذى يعطينى مزيدا من الدفع للعمل والابتكار ..أنا مثلى ولن أختبىء من نظرات الاستخفاف أو الاستغباء التى يظهرها البعض لأنه غبى من استغبى الاخرين، أنا مثلى ولست بإنسان يركض وراء اللهو أو الجنس أنا أقوم بواجبى لخدمة مجتمعى ووطنى ودينى.
أطلب منك النظر حولك فهناك دائما شخص قريب منك قد يكون مثلياً قد يكون صديقك أخاك قريبك أو حتى أنت ولكن لا تجرؤ الإفصاح عن ذلك أنا مثلى وأريد أن اعيش باحترام وكرامة.. باختصار أنا مثلى مثلك.


----------



## tasoni queena (22 نوفمبر 2011)

> دشن عدد من أعضاء موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "الفيس بوك" صفحة تدعو للحرية الجنسية واحترام حقوق المثليين"الشواذ"فى مصر.
> 
> الصفحة التى تحمل اسم"اليوم الوطنى لمثليى الجنس فى مصر" ويبلغ عدد المعجبين بها 1500شخص ، دعت إلى تنظيم تظاهرة احتفالية فى 1 يناير القادم بميدان التحرير تحت شعار"أنا مثلى مثلك" للمطالبة بحقوق المثليين وإلغاء القوانين التى تعتبر الشذوذ جريمة، مؤكدة أنها لا تروج للمثلية الجنسية ولكنها تطالب بالحرية والكرامة.
> الغريب فى تلك الصفحة هو اختيارها صورة الناشط علاء عبد الفتاح المحبوس احتياطياً على ذمة قضية التحقيقات فى أحداث ماسبيرو بقرار من النيابة العسكرية، لتكون هى الصورة الرئيسية للصفحة مع كتابة عبارة "لا للمحاكمة العسكرية للمدنيين ...الحرية لعلاء عبد الفتاح".
> ...



ايه المشكلة ؟؟

من حقهم مدام مبيأذوش حد


----------



## بإسلامي افتخر (22 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايه المشكلة ؟؟
> 
> من حقهم مدام مبيأذوش حد



يعني انتي شايفة انه مش مشكلة هو حلال عندكم الموضوع ده ولا حرام متهايألي انه محرم في جميع الشرائع والأديان السماوية ولا انا غلطانة


----------



## tasoni queena (22 نوفمبر 2011)

> يعني انتي شايفة انه مش مشكلة هو حلال عندكم الموضوع ده ولا حرام متهايألي انه محرم في جميع الشرائع والأديان السماوية ولا انا غلطانة



ايه علاقة الموضوع بالدين

طبعا حرااااااام وخطية كبيرة


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*ممنوع النقاش من فضلكم
الموضوع مخصص لمتابعة الاحداث وبس
سىلام ونعمه​*


----------



## girgis2 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*الموضوع يا جماعة لمتابعة ما يحدث لاخواتنا اللي بيجاهدوا من أجل الديموقراطية الحقيقية (مش الحرية الجنسية المثلية) في التحرير وباقي المحافظات

دا مش موضوع مناقشة آيه الحرام والحلال !!!

مهو من المعروف ان الشذوذ دا خطية عندنا في المسيحية وكلنا عارفين اللي حصل لأهل سدوم وعمورة أو قوم لوط زي ما بتقولوا يا مسلمين 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 نوفمبر 2011)

تلاته متغيروش من بعد الثورة:

الشرطة ,

التلفزيون المصرى ,

الناس اللي بتقول: منكوا لله خربتوا البلد


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*ائتلاف ضباط الشرطة يعلن نزوله الميدان للفصل بين الأمن والمتظاهرين*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*| اشتداد المواجهات في شارع محمد محمود .. قنابل الغاز و الضرب بالخرطوش و الرصاص المطاطي*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاجل : شرف يؤكد أن كافة المطالب سيتم تنفيذها ontv*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*قناة اون تى فى  - #ENN #Tahrir 
 ائتلاف ضباط الشرطة يعلن نزوله الميدان للفصل بين الأمن والمتظاهرين*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*المتظاهرون يحملون ضابطاً يظهر كارنيه الجيش ويهتف مع المتظاهرين ارحل في مليونية إنقاذ الثورة ontv
*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

* نساء المنصورة يؤكدن النزول الى الشارع ومساندة الثوار والمطالبة برحيل المجلس العسكرى وتسليم السطلة فوراً*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شان الغاز عمى الجدعان .. إنزل عشان ضهر الميدان موجوع .. انزل عشان النصر للشجعان .. والسكة رايحة خلاص معادش فيها رجوع
-------
هنزل بجد كمان ساعتين نازل يعنى نازل 
*


----------



## بإسلامي افتخر (22 نوفمبر 2011)

على الحياة الحمرا هتافات في الميدان الجيش والشعب ايد واحدة ( تاني )


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*26 حركة سياسية تطالب بإعداد (موازنة ثورة) وقبول استقالة شرف ‎*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*مظاهرات كبيرة في ميادين مصر المختلفة تطالب بتسليم السلطة فوراً في جمعة إنقاذ البلاد ‎*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*الغاز مميت عند محمد محمود و الشباب عامل حواجز بشريه و عامل طريق بعربيات الإسعاف و الإصابات علشان تعدي*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

عاجل : ضابطان من الجيش ينضمان للمتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير ويهتفان الشعب يريد 

إسقاط المشير إحتجاجاً على العنف ضد المتظاهرين


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*طبيعي ان لو ضرسك واجعك بتبقي خايف تروح للدكتور، بس كل ما بتأجل خلعه  بتزود أيام الألم و هيتشال هيتشال. انزل التحرير المره دي مش مطالب ده مصير ، ناشط على تويتر
*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*تزايد حدة الاشتباكات فى محيط وزارة الداخلية بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن ‎*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*مؤكد من مراسلنا مصطفى النجار 
 أنشقاق ضابط أخر من الجيش وأنضمامة المتظاهرين فى قلب ميدان التحرير ويهتف  يسقط المشير أحتجاجاً على العنف ضد المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*الميدان مليان و الشباب كله عند محمد محمود





*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

بوابة الوفدأن المستشار فاروق أحمد رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا يجتمع الآن مع 

المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة في مقر وزارة الدفاع‏‏


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*مصر في الميدان من غير اخوان :d
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

اشتباكات عنيفة بين الأمن والمتظاهرين في باب اللوق‏‏


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*                 رائد جيش يعلن تضامنه مع الثوار في التحرير         *



[YOUTUBE]DaDswamaE7w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

و مدد مدد مدد مدد .. الحريه بتتولد

و مدد مدد مدد مدد  .. شدى حيلك يا بلد

‏‏


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

* تجمع الاف بالقائد ابراهيم ... والهتاف : يامشير ياجبان الرجالة فى الميدان*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*سوهاج  | تظاهر مئات من طلاب جامعه سوهاج فى  انحاء الجامعه الان مردديين شعارات  بأسقاط المشير والمجلس العسكرى ومتضامنين مع احداث التحرير ودماء الشهداء  ..... الجدير بالذكر ان هذه المظاهره ستتجه لميدان الثقافه فى مظاهره  ستشارك فيها معظم القوى السياسيه فى سوهاج*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*انباء عن قبول استقالة شرف
*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

* أحدى المسيرات المتجهه المنطقة الشمالية بالأسكندرية *


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*الشباب يستعد لصلاة المغرب بالميدان .. لا تزال قذائف الغاز تنهمر في شارع محمد محمود .. جمعة إنقاذ الثورة*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*صورة من شارع محمد محمود منذ قليل   
 عدسة احمد عبد الفتاح صحفي المصري اليوم




*


----------



## johna&jesus (22 نوفمبر 2011)

_انباء عن  نفى نقل السلطة الى رئيس  المحكمة الدستوريه او رئيس المجلس الاعلى للقضاء 
_​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

* الأعداد تقدر امام المنطقة الشمالية فى الأسكندرية أكثر من 250 ألف متظاهر*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*الآن ائتلاف ضباط الشرطة يخرج بلافتته ليفصل بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن وتوقف الاشتباكات*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

* الالاف يتظاهرون بالمنطقة الشمالية ويرددون : يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*يسري فودة.. لا تمسحوا أرقام أصدقائكم الشهداء من هواتفكم .. فربما يعاودون الاتصال بكم ليسألوكم عما حققتم من مطالبهم*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*حرام هوعشان بيفقع عين الناس نقوم نفضحه ونقول إسمه محمود صبحي الشناوي ورقمه 01001876737 ؟؟؟
والنبى يجدعان محدش ينشر رقمه :d
*


----------



## johna&jesus (22 نوفمبر 2011)

قرار بوقف الاعتداء على المتظاهرين 
واحقيت الاعتصام​الحياه اليوم


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*ائتلاف الشرطة يتحاور مع المتظاهرين محاولاً إقناعهم بوقف الاشتباكات حقناً للدماء*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*مظاهرات حاشدة بالاسكندرية *


----------



## rania79 (22 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## johna&jesus (22 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *حرام هوعشان بيفقع عين الناس نقوم نفضحه ونقول إسمه محمود صبحي الشناوي ورقمه 01001876737 ؟؟؟
> والنبى يجدعان محدش ينشر رقمه :d
> *


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*مسيرة شباب ٦ أبريل تضم أكثر من ١٠ آلاف ثائر في طريقها للانضمام لميدان التحرير*


----------



## johna&jesus (22 نوفمبر 2011)

_منين يا مينااااااا_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

شبكة اخبار مصر | دمياط - خـاص - #ENN #Damiyta
مسيرة ضخمة فى دمياط الان بطريقها الى ميدان البوسطة‏‏


----------



## tasoni queena (22 نوفمبر 2011)

أحد الثوار على تويتر: بصيت لاقيت فجأة أبويا واقف جنبى في المسيرة وبيهتف معايا و هو قايلهم قبل ما ينزل م البيت إنه رايح شغل وأنا قايلهم رايح كورس !!!


----------



## rania79 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> أحد الثوار على تويتر: بصيت لاقيت فجأة أبويا واقف جنبى في المسيرة وبيهتف معايا و هو قايلهم قبل ما ينزل م البيت إنه رايح شغل وأنا قايلهم رايح كورس !!!


هههههههههههههههههه:t33: ولية الافشخانات تى بقة


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*انا نازل يجماعه فى خلال ربع ساعه
حد ضايفنى على الفيس ينقل اللى بكتبه لو خدمة البلاك بيرى شغاله فى الميدان
لانها مكنتش شغاله امبارح
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*حطَّه يا بطَّه يا دقن القطة 
بابا جاي وشايل الشنطهة 
إيه في الشنطة 
فيها ما فيها 
غش وبوليتيكا وأوَنْطَة
حطة يا بطة يا دقن القطة 

حاكم بابا شغلته ظابط 
ضابط هابط 
شابط لابط 
راقع خابط 
نازل شافط 
طالع لاهط 
عمره ما فكَّر فكرة وصابت 
عمره ما نبِّتْ زرعة وطابت 
يزرع سكر يطلع شطة 
حطة يا بطة يا دقن القطة

بابا عشان خَدْها بالملحق 
بقى ضابط واتعيِّن ملحق 
واترقى سفير ف وزير إيه السر .. 
السر ف بير 
والسر ف طرف النبوت 
واللي يحل السر يموت 
ياما نفسي يا بلدنا يا شابة 
يبقوا الوزرا بفلات فوت 
وقلوبهم مليانة مباسطة 
حطة يا بطة يا دقن القطة

يا بلدنا يا زادنا وزوادنا 
يا ام جدودنا وبنت ولادنا 
إيه آخرتها مع الظباط 
بيروقراط على تكنوقراط 
حُكَما فلاسفه فشر سقراط 
واحنا يا عيني غلابة بُساط 
فردانية ما بيناش رابطة 
حطة يا بطة يا دقن القطة​*
[YOUTUBE]k0aTfoMpIsA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشهد تاريخى من ثورة يناير 
شاب يقفز فوق المدرعه

[YOUTUBE]TUvzROEjadA[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*انا نزل دلوقتى الميدان عشان لو مسافرتش اعرف اعيش فى البلد دى
سلام 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*للشعب المصرى .... ولا عزاء للشرفاء*

[YOUTUBE]zIOuchhnehA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*ممنوع من السفر 
ممنوع من الغنا 
ممنوع من الكلام 
ممنوع من الاشتياق 
ممنوع من الاستياء 
ممنوع من الابتسام 
وكل يوم فى حبك 
بتزيد الممنوعات 
وكل يوم بحبك 
اكتر من اللى فات

حبيبتي يا سفينه 
متشوقه وسجينه 
مخبر فى كل عقده 
عسكر فى كل مينا 
يمنعني لو اغير  
عليكي او اطير 
اليكي واستجير 
بحضنك 
او انام 
فى حجرك الوسيع 
وقلبك الربيع 
اعود كما الرضيع 
بحرقه الفطام 

حبيبتي يا مدينه 
متزوقه وحزينه 
فى كل حاره حسره 
وف كل قصر زينه 
ممنوع من اني اصبح 
بعشقك .. او ابات 
ممنوع من المناقشه 
ممنوع من السكات 
وكل يوم فى حبك 
تزيد الممنوعات 
وكل يوم بحبك 
اكتر من اللى فات

[YOUTUBE]wnYx8Oqhp5M[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاجل |  تاكيد قبول استقاله عصام شرف بعد عقد اجتماع طارئ مع سامي عنان 
قناه الناس 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انا نازل يجماعه فى خلال ربع ساعه
> حد ضايفنى على الفيس ينقل اللى بكتبه لو خدمة البلاك بيرى شغاله فى الميدان
> لانها مكنتش شغاله امبارح
> *



* معاك يا عمنا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | مصر - متابعات - #ENN#Tahrir
 الحياة اليوم |عاجل | انتهاء اجتماع المجلس الاعلي للقوات المسلحة مع القوي السياسية*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | التحرير - خاص - #ENN#Tahrir
 عشرات الأصابات فى التحرير منذ قليل أثر استخدام قوات الأمن العنف المفرط ضد المتظاهرين*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

* تحالف "الثورة مستمرة"*

*لا للعنف الوحشي.. نعم لمطالب  الثورة*

*   الأحزاب والقوى المشكلة لتحالف "الثورة مستمرة" تدين بكل قوة كافة أشكال    القمع الوحشي الذي تمارسه قوات الأمن والشرطة العسكرية ضد المتظاهرين   السلميين  الذين يمارسون حقهم المشروع في التظاهر والاعتصام والتعبير عن   الرأي بشكل سلمي،  وخاصة في ميدان التحرير، منذ صباح السبت 19 نوفمبر 2011   وحتى الآن.*
*  ويحمِّل التحالف كلاً من المجلس  العسكري والحكومة المسؤولية الكاملة عن   الجرائم التي تُرتكب في حق المتظاهرين  السلميين وأهالي الشهداء والجرحى.   ويرى أن هذا البطش الدموي يُعتبر استمراراً لنفس  الأساليب والسياسات   والتوجهات التي دأب نظام مبارك البائد على إتباعها. كما يلفت  الأنظار إلى   أن هذا العنف البشع لا يُستخدم إلا ضد قوى الثورة ومن يطالبون بحقوقهم    المشروعة من الكادحين، بينما يُترك المجرمون من فلول النظام البائد   والبلطجية عمداً  لكي يواصلوا جرائمهم في ترويع المواطنين.   *
*  ويؤكد التحالف وقوفه في صفوف جماهير الثورة المنتفضة في ميادين مصر،  وتأييده الكامل لمطالبها المشروعة، وفي مقدمتها:*
*  أولا: تشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطني تمثل جميع القوى الوطنية يُستبعد منها  جميع   عناصر النظام السابق التي لم تزل موجودة في مواقع السلطة والنفوذ، على أن    تتمتع هذه الحكومة بصلاحيات كاملة.*
*  ثانيًا: إجراء تحقيق مستقل ونزيه في الاعتداءات الإجرامية التي وقعت على    المتظاهرين والمعتصمين، ومحاسبة كل من تثبت مسؤوليته عن هذه الفظائع، وفي   مقدمتهم  وزير الداخلية.*
*  ثالثاً: وقف محاكمة  المدنيين أمام محاكم عسكرية، والإفراج عن جميع   المعتقلين المدنيين المحالين إلى  القضاء العسكري، سواء من صدرت ضدهم أحكام   أو المحبوسين على ذمة التحقيق.   *
*  كما يجدد التحالف تأكيده على مطالب الثورة والمتمثلة في:*
*  * الإسراع بإصدار قانون الحريات  النقابية.*
*  * سرعة وعلنية محاكمات رموز النظام السابق،  وعلى رأسهم الرئيس المخلوع.*
*  * الإسراع بتطبيق حد أدنى عادل وحد أقصى لجميع العاملين في الدولة، وفرض  ضرائب تصاعدية على الدخول وعلى السلع الترفيهية.*
*  ويدعو التحالف الشعب المصري بجميع  أطيافه وقواه الوطنية إلى النزول إلى   الميادين والتصدي بكل حزم وبسالة لهذه الهجمة  الشرسة على قوى الثورة،   والمشاركة الفعالة في مليونية "الإنقاذ الوطني" غدا  الثلاثاء 22 نوفمبر،   ثم يوم الجمعة القادم 25 نوفمبر.*
* المجد لشهداء ومصابي الشعب  المصري​ الثورة مستمرة​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | التحرير - خاص - #ENN#Tahrir

 من مراسلنا محمد النورى 
 قوات الأمن تلقى بقنابل الغاز المسلة للدموع على المتظاهرين فى شارع محمد محمود 
 وحالات اغماء , واختناق لأكثر من 25 مصاب*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*| الاسكندرية | أحدى اللافتات المرفوعة أمام المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية 






*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو  || اعلان وقرارات هامة من المجلس العسكري و عن تسليمه  السلطه

*[YOUTUBE]lcDLwIigu8Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*البطل  | وصلت الميدان انها حقا مليونيه*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | التحرير - خاص - #ENN#Tahrir

 المستشفى الميداني في التحرير: 800 مصاب وحالة وفاة واحدة في اليوم الرابع للاشتباكات*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاجل بالفيديو قناه الطريق مباشر من شارع محمد محمود شاهد ماذا يحدث هناك الان

*[YOUTUBE]Wbxzak5tjb8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]7_sHcCuSReM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | التحرير - خاص - #ENN#Tahrir

 أحد المصابين بخرطوش 

  تصوير مراسل الشبكة محمد المنياوى*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | التحرير - خاص - #ENN#Tahrir
 حالة اختناق من قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع 
 تصوير مراسل الشبكة محمد المنياوى*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو || بيان عاجل من المجلس القومى لحقوق الانسان وشاهد ماذا يقول البيان عن شهداء مذبحه ماسبيرو






*[YOUTUBE]cZkxwkZptMM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | الاسكندرية - خاص - #ENN#ALEX


 مسيرة اخرى متجه الى سموحة بالاسكندرية و يهتفون ضد العسكر بشدة*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | الاسكندرية - خــاص - #ENN #Alex
 من امام مدرية الامن فى الاسكندرية وتزايد مستمر فى اعداد المتظاهرين*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر |طنطا - خــاص - #ENN #tanta
 من امام مدرية امن الغربية بطنطا الشماريخ تشتعل وتوافد للمتظاهرين امام مدرية الأمن*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*الأمن يلقي قنابل مسيلة للدموع من فوق  الأسطح.. ومحاصرة آلاف المتظاهرين في شارع الفلكي                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




شيماء عادل
سارة نور الدين
ابتسام تعلب
وفاء يحيي

تصاعدت  حدة الاشتباكات مجددًا بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين، عقب التقاء  مسيرة  تحركت في شارع الفلكي مع مسيرة أخرى في ميدان باب اللوق، وتوقفت  المسيرتان،  اللتان ضمتا آلاف المتظاهرين أمام أحد الشوارع المتفرعة من  شارع محمد  محمود، ليجدوا أنفسهم وجها لوجه أمن قوات الأمن المركزي.ردد  المتظاهرون  «سلمية.. سلمية» لتفادي حدوث اشتباكات بين الطرفين، وبالفعل  توقفت  الاشتباكات تماما لمدة نصف ساعة، قبل أن تعود بكثافة شديدة مع حلول  الظلام،  وعندما حاول المتظاهرون الجري في اتجاه ميدان التحرير، فوجئوا  بقنابل  مسيلة للدموع تلقى عليهم من فوق الأسطح لتتم محاصرتهم، فأصيب عدد  كبير منهم  بحالات اختناقات، فتم نقل المستشفى الميداني إلى بداية شارع  التحرير  المؤدي إلى ميدان باب اللوق للإسراع في إسعافهم.
وشارك المئات من شباب  حركة 6 أبريل والاشتراكيين الثوريين، واللجان  الشعبية للدفاع عن الثورة، في  مسيرة انطلقت من أمام مسجد الاستقامة  بالجيزة، للمطالبة بتنحي المجلس  العسكري، وإعلان حكومة إنقاذ وطني.
وردد المشاركون في المسيرة هتافات،  منها: «ارحل سيبها مدنية.. إنت مش قد  المسؤولية»، و«المرة دي مش هتعدي..  منصور هو حبيب العادلي»، و«اللي مسمي  نفسه حكومة.. البلطجي أبو درع وشومة»،  ورفعوا لافتات تطالب برحيل المجلس  العسكري، وتحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية.
ووزع  المشاركون بيانا على المارة، طالبوا فيه بتقديم جميع المسؤولين عن  قتل  وإصابة الثوار من الشرطة والجيش إلى المحاكمة الفورية، وتطهير وزارة   الإعلام تحت قيادة حكومة مدنية ثورية، وإيقاف المحاكمات العسكرية للمدنيين،   والإفراج عن المعتقلين السياسيين، وطالبوا بتكريم أهالي شهداء ومصابي   الثورة، وإدارة المرحلة الانتقالية، وتحديد خطة زمنية للانتقال إلى حكم   ديمقراطي منتخب.
ونظمت العشرات من طلاب كلية الهندسة بجامعة القاهرة،  مسيرة إلى ميدان  التحرير، التحمت بمسيرة مسجد الاستقامة، التي تقدمها  الفنان عمرو واكد،  فيما تحركت مسيرة نسائية ضمت ما يقرب من 150 امرأة من  منطقة المنيرة،  معظمهن من ربات البيوت، وليس لهم انتماءات لأي من التيارات  السياسية. 








*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو || عاجل الان اجتماع بين الشرطه  العسكريه والداخليه وممثلين عن المتظاهرين لفض الاشتباكات وشاهد ماهى  القرارات التى خرجت من الاستاذ ممدوح حمزه







*[YOUTUBE]3RQzB-Q-x-U[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | الاسكندرية - خــاص - #ENN #Alex
 من امام المنطقة الشمالية بالأسكندرية 
 تصوير خالد شهاب*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | أسيوط - خــاص - #ENN #Assiut
 قوات الأمن تطارد المتظاهرين فى اسيوط بعد أنقطاع الكهرابء وتطلق قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*                           حقوقي: رئيس الدستورية "تاريخه سيئ" 



*
* 



 رئيس المحكمة الدستنورية العليا فاروق سلطان​ *​* 
                                                                    كتبت - سمر فواز:                             منذ 25 دقيقة 8 ثانية           
     فى أول رد فعل على الأنباء التي تواترت فى  الساعات القليلة الماضية عن  تعيين رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا فاروق  أحمد سلطان كمفوض للقيام بأعمال  رئيس الجمهورية، انتقد الحقوقى ناصر أمين  مدير المركز العربى لاستقلال  المحاماة والقضاة والمرشح على دائرة حلوان  على حسابه الشخصى على الموقع  الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" اختيار سلطان للمنصب.
     وأكد أن تاريخه السيئ ظهر خلال توليه لمنصب رئيس  محكمة جنوب القاهرة  ومسئوليته عن تسيير أمور النقابات المهنية المفروض  عليها الحراسة من قبل  الدولة جبريا، منها نقابتا المحامين والمهندسين  لفترة طويلة، وتعطيل جميع  الأحكام القضائية المطالبة بوقف قرار الحراسة.
    جدير بالذكر، أن الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك قام بإصدار قرار جمهوري فى   الأول من يوليو لعام 2009 بتعيين المستشار فاروق أحمد سلطان رئيسا للمحكمة   الدستورية العليا بدرجة وزير، وكان سلطان يشغل منصب رئيس محكمة جنوب   القاهرة الابتدائية، وحدثت أزمات بينه وبين المهندسين بسبب رفضه تنفيذ   أحكام قضائية خاصة بإجراء انتخابات النقابة مما جعلهم يقيمون دعاوي قضائية   ضده.
    ثم ترقى سلطان لمساعد أول وزير العدل لشئون المحاكم المتخصصة عقب  الانتهاء  من انتخابات نقابة المحامين بأيام قليلة، وقد أثار توقيت ترقيته  لمنصب  مساعد وزير العدل جدلاً واسعاً في الوسط القضائي آنذاك، خاصة بعد أن  أقام  المستشار ممدوح مرعي احتفالاً بمناسبة ترقيته لمساعد أول وزير بأحد  فنادق  القوات المسلحة بمدينة نصر، في تصرف غير معتاد من قبل الوزير، حضر  الاحتفال  عدد كبير من القضاة ومساعدي الوزير وقضاة محكمة جنوب القاهرة.
    وقد سادت حالة من الغضب العارم فى الوسط القضائي عقب تعيين فاروق سلطان   رئيسا للمحكمة الدستورية عام 2009، وذلك لأنه جري العرف أن يحصل علي منصب   رئيس الدستورية العليا أقدم المستشارين سنا، لذا سادت حالة من الغضب  العارم  من أغلب المستشارين جراء التعيين واعتبره البعض بأنه حصل علي  المنصب بدون  وجه حق.
    كما كان لتولى المستشار سلطان المنصب الأعلى قضائيا في مصر، كونه من  خارج  المحكمة الدستورية وعلى ما اعتبره المنتقدون، ضربا بعرض الحائط  لتقاليد  المحكمة الخاصة بتولية أقدم المستشارين لهذا المنصب، كما رفض  العشرات من  القضاة أعضاء المحكمة التوجه لمكتب الرئيس الجديد لتقديم  التهنئة له وفق  ماهو متعارف عليه مما جعله يستشعر بالحرج مما هو فيه حسب  مصادر قضائية  مطلعة.
    وكان على رأس الذين اعترضوا على تعيين سلطان في ذلك المنصب "تيار   الاستقلال" داخل نادي القضاة، بسبب ما وصفه المستشار محمود الخضيري نائب   رئيس محكمة النقض ورئيس نادي قضاة الإسكندرية السابق، والذي وصف المسؤول   الجديد بـالمناوئ لمشروع جميع القوى الوطنية في مصر ومنهم القضاة أعضاء   "تيار الاستقلال" الراغبون بدفع مصر نحو نهضة في كافة المجالات من أجل أن   تتبوأ المكانة التي تستحقها.
    وفي تصريحات خاصة للصحف المصرية آنذاك، اعتبر المستشار محمود مكي تلك   الخطوة بأنها تمثل ضربة قاسية لذلك الصرح ولسمعة مصر الدستورية وعبر عن   تفهمه لحالة الغضب العارم التتي تنتاب الأعضاء خاصة الأقدم منهم وهم الذين   من حقهم تبوؤ منصب الرئاسة.
    واتهم الخضيري سلطان بالوقوف وراء جميع المخططات التي كان الهدف منها   تجميد الحياة السياسية خاصة في النقابات المهنية، والتي وصلت في بعضها إلى   15عاما، كما هو الحال بالنسبة لنقابة المهندسين. واعتبر الخضيري آنذالك   اختيار سلطان لهذا المنصب بأنه يأتي مكافأة سخية له على "خدماته الجليلة   للنظام" على مدار السنوات الماضية، وقال لن ينسى التاريخ ما فعله في   النقابات التي كانت يوماً من الأيام تمتلئ بالحيوية والحركة ثم ما لبثت أن   تعرضت للموت بالسكتة القلبية بسبب هيمنة النظام عليها.
    واعترف بوجود علاقة قوية بين ما يسمى بـ "سيناريو توريث السلطة في مصر  من  الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك لنجله جمال، وتعيين سلطان رئيسا للمحكمة   الدستورية العليا".
    كما اعترضت المستشارة تهاني الجبالي وقت تعيين سلطان فى تصريحات لصحف   عربية " أن ما جرى في المحكمة الدستورية مؤخراً يدمي القلب ويعد تجاوزاً   لكافة الأعراف والقوانين والتفافاً على الأسلوب المتبع داخل تلك المؤسسة   الدستورية العريقة".
    كما اعترض المحامي وعضو البرلمان الراحل طلعت السادات الطريقة التي تم  بها  اختيار الرئيس الجديد بأنها تمثل تدخلاً صريحاً من قبل قيادة النظام  في  عمل أبرز الجهات القضائية المرموقة ولم يستبعد أن تكون تلك الخطوة هامة   للغاية في طريق توريث الحكم لجمال مبارك.
    جدير بالذكر، أنه وبنص دستور 71 الموقوف فإن المحكمة الدستورية العليا  هي  هيئة قضائية مستقلة تتولى دون غيرها الرقابة القضائية على دستورية  القوانين  واللوائح، وتتولى تفسير النصوص التشريعية، وأن أعضاءها غير  قابلين للعزل  من قبل أي جهة أو مسؤول.
    وترجع قيمة ذلك المنصب في الصلاحيات المخولة لصاحبه، فرئيس المحكمة   الدستورية ثالث أعلى منصب في مصر بعد رئيس الجمهورية ورئيس مجلس الشعب،   ويحق لصاحبه شغل منصب رئيس الجمهورية بشكل مؤقت في حال فراغ المنصب أو حل   البرلمان، وهو ما يضفي أهمية مضاعفة على هذا المنصب القضائي الهام.
    وينص الدستور أيضاً على أن أحكام تلك المحكمة ظلت على مدار سنوات طويلة ملزمة لجميع الجهات وعلى رأسها مجلس الشعب.






الوفد


 
​* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاجل بالفيديو شاهد اصابه خطيرة لااحد شباب اتحاد ماسبيرو وشاهد مشاركه فعاله للاقباط الان وهناك الجميع ايد وحده هى دى مصر

*[YOUTUBE]BJLICZKZFt8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | الاسكندرية - عاجل - #ENN #Alex

 اشتباكات عنيفة امام مدرية امن الاسكندرية و الاعداد تتوافد هناك بأستمرار*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*مينا البطل  | عربيات اسعاف كتيره جدا عن مدخل الميدان من جامع عمر مكرم*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*من طرائف الميدان 





 تصوير مينا البطل
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | التحرير - خاص - #ENN#Tahrir
  أحد جنود الأمن المركزى يطلق النيران على المتظاهرين اليوم
  تصوير خالد خان*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*الضابط المصرى الثانى من قوات الجيش المنضم لثوار التحرير اليوم*


[YOUTUBE]-NQn4Nyr-6w[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | سوهاج - خــاص - #ENN #Sohag
  من مراسلنا عبدة علوان
 عدد المتظاهرين قرابة الخمسة الاف متظاهر وتصل المسيرة الى مدرية أمن سوهاج الأن 
 والهتاف يرج أرجاء المكان
 من سوهاج للتحرير يسقط يسقط المشير*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*بالفيديو شاهد ماذا حدث لهذا القبطى فى ميدان التحرير

*[YOUTUBE]CnP0jV0Kda0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاجل | اقتحام قسم شرطه بالفيوم
قناه 25 يناير
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

شبكه اخبار مصر | التحرير - خاص - #ENN#Tahrir
 صورة من اصابات اليوم 
 تصوير خالد خان




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*مينا البطل 
شماريخ من المتظاهرين فى محمد محمود الان*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | خطاب المشير طنطاوى - #ENN #Tahrir #Alex
 المشير : نقدم خالص الععزاء لأهالى الضحايا 

 لمشير : المجلس الاعلى تحمل مسئولية ادارة البلاد بعد اسقاط النظام وتعهدنا ان القوات المسلحة لن تكون بديلا عن الشرعية

 المشير : لم نطمح فى اعتلاء كرسي السلطة*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | الاسكندرية - عاجل - #ENN #Alex
 أشتباكات عنيفة بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين امام مبنى مدرية الأمن فى الاسكندرية 
 وقوات الامن تستخدم الرصاص المطاطى والخرطوش وقنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع ضد المتظاهرين*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | الاسكندرية - عاجل - #ENN #Alex

 الوضع سئ الان امام مدرية الامن و الامن المركزى يطلق قنابل غاز بكثافة و وقوع اصابات و تم نقلهم الى المستشفى الميدانى .*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*





تصوير البطل من المستشفي الميداني
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*المشير يقرر قبول استقالة الدكتور شرف ... .... وتسليم السلطة فى موعد اقصاة 30 يونيو 2012*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*   						ن.تايمز:"العسكرى" يواجه انهيارًا سريعًا 



*
* 




​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب-حمزة صلاح: 			 	 

 	قالت صحيفة (نيويورك تايمز) الأمريكية إن المجلس  العسكري الحاكم في مصر  يواجه حالة من الانهيار السريع، مشيرة إلى أن  المتظاهرين يخوضون اليوم  احتجاجات حاشدة بعد يوم من عرض الحكومة استقالتها  على المجلس العسكرى.
 	وأوضحت الصحيفة أن توحد المتظاهرين ضد المجلس العسكري  يعيد إلى الأذهان  مشاهد مظاهرات ثورة 25يناير التي أطاحت بالرئيس المصري  السابق محمد حسني  مبارك في غضون 18يوما فقط.
	وأضافت أن المظاهرات تفاقمت إلى مواجهات واشتباكات متوترة جديدة تعمق   الشعور بالأزمة حيث يتلاقى مئات الآلاف من المحتجين، في ميدان التحرير   وغيرها من ميادين مصر، فى أكبر اختبار للمجلس العسكري في تسليم السلطة.
	وأشارت إلى بعض التقارير تؤكد، بأن المجلس العسكري الحاكم قبل استقالة   الحكومة المدنية المؤقتة، وأن المجلس يجتمع مع الزعماء السياسيين، لتعيين   أي منهم فى منصب رئيس الوزراء الجديد، وأضافت أن مثل هذه التطورات جرت في   أواخر أيام حكم مبارك، وهو ما يؤشر بأن حكم العسكر على مصر قد يكون في   أواخر أيامه.
	ولفتت الصحيفة إلى أن المناخ السياسي الحالي الذي يتسم بتسلط الشرطة على   المتظاهرين أثار غضب الناس بشدة، وهناك اعتقاد بأن المجلس العسكري يلعب   لعبة من أجل بقائه على قمة السلطة في مصر على المدى الطويل.






الوفد
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

لا تعليق ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | التحرير - خاص - #ENN#Tahrir

 صورة لمصابة بالاختناق فى احداث التحرير 

  تصوير خالد خان*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*قهرزاد

[YOUTUBE]76zctiVm2S4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]*​​​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]5_jqFWGWEdc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*من الفيوم الان
[YOUTUBE]wiLTNmSD_xI[/YOUTUBE]​*​*
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | مصر - متابعات - #ENN#Tahrir
 تزايد حدة الاشتباكات في ميدان الفلكي بعد رفض الثوار في التحرير خطاب المشير طنطاوي*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*أدى مصر*

[YOUTUBE]AfBYSyqs2JY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*صورة احد الثوار فوق احد اعمدة الانارة شامخ كالبرج بجواره





*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*رائد بسلاح المشاة ينضم للثوار ويؤكد: المشير أعطى أوامر بفض الاعتصام بالقوة







Tue, 22-11-2011 - 6:40 | بيسان كساب وهدى أبو بكر وحسام الهندي منوعات
تخلي المصريين عن ضباط 8 أبريل قد يكون سببا في تخلي ضباط الجيش عن الثورة

لا أعلم على وجهة الدقة عدد الضباط المنضمين للثورة أو من ينون الانضمام.. ولكني أتوقع أنهم من الضباط أصحاب الرتب الأقل من الرائد


رائد سلاح المشاة تام محمد سمير محمد بدوي
قال الرائد تامر محمد سمير محمد بدوي، من سلاح المشاة بالجيش المصري، أن  المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة هو من أعطى  الأوامر بتفريق الاعتصام يوم السبت والاعتداء على المتظاهرين.

وأضاف تامر، الذي أعلن انضمامه للمتظاهرين بميدان التحرير، أنه اضطر  للإعلان عن هويته كضابط بالجيش لإنقاذ المصريين جميعهم جيشا وشعبا، مضيفا  أنه قام بتوديع زوجته في اتصال هاتفي والاعتذار لها لتركها بمفردها مع  أولادهما، لشعوره بقرب انتقام النظام منه.

ضابط سلاح المشاة، طالب المشير طنطاوي بالرحيل وترك الشعب لشأنه، منددا بما  حدث في جلسة إدلاء المشير بشهادته في قضية مبارك، مطالبا الشعب المصري  بنصرة ضباط 8 أبريل - المعتقلين بسبب تظاهرهم - قائلا: تخلي المصريين عنهم  قد يكون سببا في تخلي ضباط الجيش عن الثورة.

تامر أكد، أنه ليس لديه أي علم بتحركات شبيهة لموقفه داخل الجيش، لافتا إلى  أن موقفه فردي ونابعا من إرادته المحضة، وقال: لا أعلم على وجهة الدقة عدد  الضباط المنضمين للثورة أو من ينون الانضمام.. ولكني أتوقع أنهم من الضباط  أصحاب الرتب الأقل من الرائد.




* ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> [YOUTUBE]5_jqFWGWEdc[/YOUTUBE]​



*يقتل القتيل و يمشى فى جنازته*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يقتل القتيل و يمشى فى جنازته*​



*نفس اسلوب خطابات مبارك ...... *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #ENN#Tahrir
 الثوار يمسكون ببارية ضابط اطلق عليهم النيران اليوم فى شارع محمد محمود 

 تصوير مراسل الشبكة  
 محمد المنياوى*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #ENN#Tahrir
 رد فعل الثوار على خطاب المشير طنطاوى*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*كان فاكر بخاطبه هيخلص الازمه 
لكن رجال الثوه ادوله بالجزمه 
ابو عياد  
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاجل .. نقل تحقيقات أحداث ماسبيرو  والتحرير من النيابة العسكرية إلى النيابة العامة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






بوابة الأهرام

قرر  المشير حسين طنطاوي، رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، إحالة وقائع   أحداث ماسبيرو، التي تحقق فيها النيابة العسكرية حاليًا، إلى النيابة   العامة المختصة باتخاذ ما يلزم بشأنها. كما أحال المشير إلى النيابة العامة   أيضًا الأحداث التي شهدها ميدان التحرير يومي السبت والأحد (19 و20  نوفمبر  الحالي). جاء ذلك في الرسالة 82 للمجلس العسكري، عبر صفحته الرسمية  على  موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيسبوك". 













*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*أصحى يا مصر*

[YOUTUBE]2jNMh_yEgLc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## zezza (22 نوفمبر 2011)

و اخرتها !!!​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*   						غضب العالم يتواصل بسبب عمليات القمع في التحرير 



*
* 



​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								عواصم  العالم - وكالات الأنباء: 			 	 

 	استمرت امس ردود الأفعال الدولية الغاضبة حول  الأحداث المؤسفة والمصادمات  الدامية التي شهدها ميدان التحرير، كما اهتمت  جميع وسائل الإعلام العالمية  برصد ما يجري
 	علي الساحة المصرية، خاصة في ظل عودة  اجواء الايام  الأولي التي سبقت ثورة  25 يناير. طالب الامين العام للامم المتحدة بان كي  مون السلطات المصرية  بضمان حماية حقوق الانسان للمصريين كافة وحض جميع  الاطراف علي الهدوء  لتسهيل اجراء انتخابات سلمية وواسعة المشاركة».وقال  المتحدث باسم مون إن  الامين العام يشعر بقلق بالغ حيال العنف الذي شهدته  مصر في الايام الاخيرة ،  مشيرا الي انه يأسف للخسائر في الارواح البشرية.  وطالب مون السلطات  الانتقالية بضمان حماية حقوق الانسان والحريات المدنية  للمصريين كافة بما  في ذلك حق التظاهر السلمي.ودعا جميع الاطراف إلي الهدوء  لإتاحة اجراء عملية  انتخابية سلمية وواسعة المشاركة في اطار انتقال مصر  نحو الديمقراطية وقيام  نظام مدني سريعا». واعرب البيت الابيض عن قلقه  الشديد حيال اعمال العنف  الجديدة في مصر، داعيا جميع الاطراف الي ضبط  النفس والي مواصلة عملية  التحول الديمقراطي. وقال المتحدث باسم الرئاسة  الامريكية جاي كارني: «نشعر  بالقلق الشديد لأعمال العنف» ، داعيا جميع  الاطراف الي ضبط النفس،  ومشددا  علي انه من المهم ان تواصل مصر التقدم علي  طريق الانتقال الديمقراطي.ودعا  ايضا البنتاجون الي ضبط النفس في مصر،  وقال المتحدث باسم وزارة الدفاع  الامريكية الكابتن جون كيربي «نشارك  بالطبع الجميع القلق ازاء اعمال العنف  هذه وندعو كل طرف الي ضبط  النفس».واعرب المتحدث ان البنتاجون عن  ارتياحه  لرغبة المجلس الاعلي  للقوات المسلحة المصرية في اجراء الانتخابات في موعدها  المقرر في الثامن  والعشرين من الشهر الحالي، وطالب وزير الخارجية الايطالي  جوليو ترزي بوقف  اعمال العنف في مصر. واوضح بيان للخارجية ان الوزير جوليو  ترزي اعرب عن  قلقه البالغ حيال الوضع في مصر ومناخ التوتر والعنف المخيم  حاليا علي  البلاد . واضاف وزير الخارجية الجديد ان ايطاليا تحترم العملية  السياسية  الجارية في مصر لكنها في الوقت نفسه تنتظر منها احتراما كليا  لحقوق  الانسان ولتطلعات الشعب المصري المشروعة للديمقراطية. واعتبرت صحيفة   «نيويورك تايمز» الامريكية أن نتائج الاضطراب السياسي في مصر أكبر دولة في   العالم العربي من حيث عدد السكان، تحمل بين طياتها عواقب وخيمة للولايات   المتحدة، فهي ستشكل سابقة للبلدان الصغيرة، وتحدد ما إذا كان النهج   الإسلامي الذي تتبعه جماعة الإخوان المسلمين يتفق مع الديمقراطية ويقرر   مستقبل العلاقات مع إسرائيل. وقالت  انه علي المدي البعيد، هناك مخاوف من   أن تفرض جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، التي أظهرت نفوذها عندما حشدت عشرات    الآلاف من المتظاهرين يوم الجمعة الماضي، خطرها علي القيم الديمقراطية   المتعلقة بحقوق الأقليات، عندما تفرض الحكم الديني المحافظ.  واكد ريان   كوتليس، في مركز التقدم الأمريكي، إن الإدارة  الامريكية حاولت جاهدة   التواصل مع الجماعة للحفاظ علي قنوات الاتصال وتشجيع قادتها علي إرسال   رسالة مفادها احترام الحقوق الإنسانية الرئيسية. واشارت الصحيفة الامريكية   الي ان أحداث العنف التي تشهدها مصر سببت  مصدر قلق بالغ لواشنطن، وأكد   ستيفن ماكأنرني المدير التنفيذي لمشروع ديمقراطية الشرق الأوسط في واشنطن،   ان الناس في ميدان التحرير يرون أن الإدارة الأمريكية تدعم المجلس العسكري   ولا أعتقد أن هذا صحيح كليا، ولكن هذا الاعتقاد السائد».وماكأنرني  وكوتليس  عضوا جماعة العمل من أجل مصر، وهما خبراء أمريكيون ناقشا تطورات  الربيع  العربي واستشارهما البيت الأبيض. وأشارت صحيفة نيويورك تايمز  الأمريكية في  تقريرها عن تطورات الأحداث في ميدان التحرير، أن أغلب  السياسيين في مصر  قدموا العديد من الاعتذارات للثوار في ميدان التحرير.  وقالت الصحيفة  الأمريكية أن هذا الموقف كان متناقضاً تماما مع موقف  الإخوان المسلمين  الذين رفضوا المشاركة في مليونية أمس لأنهم يرغبون في أن  تستمر عجلة  الانتخابات وتسليم السلطة من قبل المجلس العسكري، وذلك لأنهم  يتوقعون أن  يكونوا أصحاب الأغلبية في انتخابات مجلس الشعب القادمة. وكتبت  الجارديان  البريطانية في صفحة الرأي تحت عنوان :»دور الجيش المصري حماية  الثورة فقط»  قالت فيها  ان العديد من المصريين ذاقوا الأذي علي يد القيادة  الحاكمة في  مصر من بينهم نشطاء الثورة ومدونون ومتظاهرون، وهو ما دفع  المصريين  لمطالبة  مجلس الحكم العسكري بتحديد موعد دقيق لتخليه عن السلطة  وتولي مدني  لوزارة الداخلية.  كما تناولت صحيفة  الديلي تلجراف البريطانية   التطورات  في مصر وكتبت تحت عنوان: «هل ينصت الحكام في مصر الي  المتظاهرين الآن»،  مؤكدة ان المصريين عادوا الي ساحة التحرير لأنهم يرون  ان النظام السابق  مستمر لكن بغياب الرأس فقط وهو حسني مبارك. وقالت ان  المصريين العاديين  الذين كسبوا الشجاعة بعد ثورة يناير الماضي لن يسكتوا  بعد اليوم علي تصرفات  الحكام وهذه الرسالة وصلت بكل وضوح الي اروقة  الحكومة التي قدمت  استقالتها. وتحدثت الصحيفة عن الخطأ الذي ارتكبته  القيادة الحاكمة في تقدير  رد فعل المصرين علي الوثيقة الدستورية التي اعلن  عنها الاسبوع الماضي  والتي شملت من بين ما شملت إعطاء المؤسسة العسكرية  دورا خاصا مثل عدم خضوع  ميزانيتها للرقابة ومنحها حق الاعتراض علي الدستور  المزمع وضعه العام  المقبل. واوضحت ان تعامل الامن مع المحتجين في الساحة  وسقوط اكثر من 30  شخصا واصابة اكثر من 1500 شخص ساهم  في تفاقم الاوضاع  اكثر واثار غضب الرأي  العام في مصر. وطالبت الصحيفة  في مقالتها المطولة  المشير محمد حسين  طنطاوي ان يطمئن المصريين بأن الجيش سيترك السلطة ويعود  الي ثكناته لدي  انتخاب قيادة جديدة لمصر وذلك عبر الاعلان عن موعد ثابت  ونهائي لانتهاء  مسئولية المجلس العسكري عن حكم مصر. وشددت علي ضرورة ان  تكون رسالة  المتظاهرين في التحرير قد  وصلت الي جميع اعضاء القيادة  الحاكمة ومضمون  الرسالة هو: لا يمكن بعد الثورة ازدراء الرأي العام  المصري». واشارت  شبكة  الـ CNN الامريكية الي ان  الأحداث الدامية التي  تشهدها مختلف المدن  المصرية، منذ مطلع هذا الأسبوع، القت  بمزيد من الغموض  حول مصير الانتخابات  البرلمانية المقرر إجراؤها قبل أقل من أسبوع، عقب   المصادمات  الدامية مع  المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير والتي خلفت عشرات  الشهداء ومئات الجرحي. واكدت  الشبكة الاخبارية ان الاحداث تطورت بشكل  دراماتيكي في مصر، اعتباراً من 19  نوفمبرالجاري، بعد محاولة عدد من مصابي  الثورة الاعتصام مرة أخري بميدان  التحرير، بعد يوم من مليونية «المطلب  الوحيد»، التي نظمها عدد من القوي  السياسية من بينها جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، لمطالبة المجلس العسكري بجدول  زمني لتسليم السلطة، وإلغاء ما  يسمي بـ«الوثيقة الحاكمة للدستور».








الوفد


 
​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو  || شاهد رد فعل المتظاهرين علي بيان المشير طنطاوي*​* 






*[YOUTUBE]FI3qBJe_q-o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | الغردقة - خــاص - #ENN#Hurghada
 وقفة احتجاجية فى ميدان الدهار بمدينة الغردقة لشباب محافظة البحر الاحمر  تنديدا برحيل العسكرى وتسليم السلطة وعدم التعرض للمتظاهرين وقد بداءت  الوقفة من الساعة الثانية عشر ظهرا حتى الساعة السابعة مساءً وتوافد الاف  فى الوقفة
 ونظم شباب البحر الاحمر مسيرة تجول شوارع مدينة الغردقة مبتدائه من ميدان الدهار الى ميدان العروسة 
  تقرير ماجد خطاب - الغردقة*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

الراجل اللي بيكتب خطابات مبارك هو هو اللي كتب خطاب المشين بنفس الغباء السياسي,,,,,,,, ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | السويس - خــاص - #ENN #Suez
 عدد المتظاهرين فى ميدان الأربعين يتجاوز ال 10 الاف متظاهر والمتظاهرين يرفعون الأحذية بعد خطاب المشير طنطاوى*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*خطيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر  يا شباب المجلس بيفكر يعمل استفتاء على خطابة بن الخاينه طبعا لقانا وحوش  وما حدش حيقدر علينا قالوا نعمل استفتاء والاخوان معانا باصواتهم الخائنه  وشوية سلفية وباقى الخونة والثوار عادى حندوس عليهم ويتزور الاستفتاء  انشروا الكلام دا فى كل مكان محمود جبران
ناشط عالفيس
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | امريكا - مصر - العربية - #ENN #USA #Egypt
 واشنطن تطالب المجلس العسكري المصري بالوفاء بالتزاماته*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*هام بيان من تركيا بشان الاحداث الجارية فى مصر






تركيا تشعر بالقلق حيال الاشتباكات الموجوده فى التحرير .. وتدعو كافة الاطراف بمصر الى نبذ العنف وضبط النفس 

**إننا نشعر بالقلق حيال الإشتباكات التي وقعت مؤخراً بين المتظاهريين   وقوات الأمن في مصر فقد ازداد حزننا جراء مصرع وجرح العديد من الأشخاص في   خضم الأحداث الأخيرة ولا يسعنا إلا أن نتقدم بخالص عزائنا لعائلات الضحايا   عسى الله أن يتغمد الضحايا في رحمته وأن ندعو للجرحى بالشفاء العاجل.

**إن مصر لن تتقهقر إلى الوراء , حيث أنها تمر بمرحلة تحول ديمقراطي تاريخي   , ونتمنى من صميم قلوبنا أن تتحقق آمال الشعب المصري ومطالبه المشروعة في   أقصر وقت ممكن.

**من المهم بمكان أن تقام الإنتخابات البرلمانية العامة , التي من المقرر   أن تبدأ يوم 28 من نوفمبر الجاري , في ظل أوضاع مستقرة وهادئة ومناخ عادل   وشفاف.

**وفي السياق ذاته , إننا ندعوا كافة الأطراف بمصر إلى نبذ العنف وضبط   النفس والتصرف بعقلانية وحكمة حتى يعود الإستقرار والأمن العام من جديد إلى   البلاد , كما نتمنى أن يتم أخذ التدابير اللازمة من أجل حماية حقوق   المتظاهريين الأساسية التي ستعبر عن آمالهم ومطالبهم من خلال تشكيل حكومة   سلمية جديدة.

**نحن نثق أن مصر ستتجاوز هذه المرحلة بنجاح ونعيد التأكيد على أننا سنظل دائماً بجوار دولة مصر الصديقة في هذه الفترة العصيبة.


 ملحوظه مع البيان 
مهند بيمسي علي بناويت المنتدي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*حان الان موعد فتح السجون بحسب التوقيت المحلي لمدينة القاهرة*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *خطيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر  يا شباب المجلس بيفكر يعمل استفتاء على خطابة بن الخاينه طبعا لقانا وحوش  وما حدش حيقدر علينا قالوا نعمل استفتاء والاخوان معانا باصواتهم الخائنه  وشوية سلفية وباقى الخونة والثوار عادى حندوس عليهم ويتزور الاستفتاء  انشروا الكلام دا فى كل مكان محمود جبران
> ناشط عالفيس
> *​



أخو استفتاء نعم و لا

هو أصلا الاستفتاء ضد رغبة الثورة​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*   						مرشحو الرئاسة الأقرب لقيادة الإنقاذ الوطنى 



*
* 



​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								بوابة الوفد – متابعات: 			 	 

 	أكدت مصادر مطلعة لفضائية "الحياة" أن رموز القوى  السياسية بما فيهم مرشحو  الرئاسة أسماء مطروحة لقيادة حكومة الإنقاذ  الوطنى البديلة لحكومة عصام  شرف المستقيلة.
 	وذلك وفقا للاتفاق الذي انتهي إليه الاجتماع الذي جمع أعضاء المجلس العسكري مع بعض القوي السياسية عصر اليوم .
 	جدير بالذكر، أن د.عمرو موسي ود.محمد سليم العوا  المرشحين للانتخابات  رئاسة الجمهورية قد حضرا اجتماع العسكري مع القوي  السياسية اليوم .
	كما ترددت أنباء عن وضع الدكتور محمد  البرادعي علي رأس قائمة الترشيحات   لرئاسة الحكومة الجديدة، إلي جانب الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح المرشح   للرئاسة أيضا، ولكن كلاهما اعتذر عن حضور اجتماع العسكري اليوم.
	وفى نفس السياق، انهالت ترشيحات أعضاء الموقع الاجتماعي "فيس بوك"   للشخصيات المقترحة لرئاسة الحكومة الجديدة، وجاء الدكتور حسام عيسي أستاذ   القانون بكلية الحقوق جامعة عين شمس علي رأس الترشيحات لتولي المنصب، وهو    أحد رموز الحركة اليسارية فى مصر.








الوفد


 
​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*صورة لميدان التحرير قبل قليل 





* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | السويس - خــاص - #ENN #Suez
 السويس ميدان الأربعين منذ قليل 
 تصوير علاء الدين محمد*




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*رئيس طوارئ "القصر العينى": الإصابات اليوم بطلق نارى وطعن بالسكين *
*أعلن الدكتور محمد شهاب الدين رئيس قسم الطوارئ بمستشفى القصر العينى، أن المستشفى استقبل اليوم الثلاثاء، 108 مصابين وحالتى وفاة، مشيراً إلى أنه استقبل 240 مصابا و10 حالات وفاة فى اليومين الماضيين.

وأشار "شهاب الدين" فى تصريحات خاصة لـ "اليوم السابع" إلى أن الإصابات التى جاءت اليوم مختلفة عن الأيام الماضية، حيث كانت بسبب طلقات نارية من مسافات قريبة وطعن بالسكين.

وأضاف أن المستشفى بدأ أقصى درجات التأهب لمواجهة أحداث التحرير وضعت خطة التعبئة لاستقبال الإصابات المختلفة، وفتح مخازن الأدوية.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*بعد انقطاع الاتصال مع مينا البطل 
دام حوالي النصف ساعه 
تاكدنا من مغادرته الميدان بسلام 
وسيكون معنا بعد دقائق 

كان معكم عياد سيف الدين من اما جهاز اخويا سامح 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #ENN#Tahrir
 سيارات الأسعاف فى قلب ميدان التحرير لنقل المصابين*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #ENN#Tahrir
 قوات الامن تطارد المتظاهرين حتى تصل الى قهوة البورصة بجانب بنك السويس فى شارع جانبى متفرع من شارع طلعت حرب*
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *بعد انقطاع الاتصال مع مينا البطل
> دام حوالي النصف ساعه
> تاكدنا من مغادرته الميدان بسلام
> وسيكون معنا بعد دقائق
> ...



*شكرا يا عياد على إنك طمنتنا عل مينا*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو عاجل || شاهد الاوضاع الان فى الاسماعيليه ومحاوله لتفجير دبابه






*[YOUTUBE]nDFoJWvp-4o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *شكرا يا عياد على إنك طمنتنا عل مينا*​



* لا شكر علي واجب 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو عاجل وخطير من الغربيه || احد الافراد هناك يطالب مقابله  مسئول كبير لانه سمع احد السلفيين بانه سيرمى قنبله فى ميدان التحرير  اليوم وتفاصيل خطيره جدا* 

[YOUTUBE]JTOjbI3DebQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو :: المستشار زكريا عزيز و اتهامات خطيره جدا ضد المشير

*[YOUTUBE]cxiJPzpxJ20[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## بايبل333 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*أجمل شىء فى موضوع ثورة 25 يناير أننى أعيش فى محافظة لا تعرف شيئاً عن هل حدثت ثورة أم لا والاجمل انى اريدها لا تعرف لو عرفت نقول على مصر سلام .

يارب ارحم
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر |خاص - كاركتير إسلام جاويش - #ENN #Tahrir
 بعد خطاب المشير الشعب يرفع الأحذيه سيناريوا يتكرر كما حدث مع مبارك من قبل*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*   						خطاب المشير يشعل التحرير 



*​* 




​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | أسيوط - خــاص - #ENN ##Assiut
 قوات الأمن  تطارد المتظاهرين فى شارع الهلالى بأسيوط وتطلق قنابل الغاز  المسيلة للدموع وحالات أختناق واغماء كثير أثر قنابل الغاز ورشق من الثوار  للأمن بالحجارة 
 والامن يستعين بمدرعة شرطة لفض التظاهر*
​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 نوفمبر 2011)

> حان الان موعد فتح السجون بحسب التوقيت المحلي لمدينة القاهرة



وعلى المقيمين خارجها مراعاة فروق التوقيت ههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو عاجل || شاهد الاوضاع الان فى التحرير بعد بيان المشير  طنطاوى وشاهد رد فعل الثوار وضبط قناص بالتحرير على احد العمارات وشاهد  ماذا كان معه

*[YOUTUBE]8fFKvw2t_ak[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*هناك أشخاص يضحون بحياتهم من اجل اقامة دولة حرة ومن اجل كرامة شعب ووطن*




​


----------



## بايبل333 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*:أتحسدت المحافظة :*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> وعلى المقيمين خارجها مراعاة فروق التوقيت ههههههههه



*يا دي النيله 
هي فروق التوقيت سيحت وقالتلك  :d
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 نوفمبر 2011)

أنباء عن وفاة الرئيس المخلوع حسني مبارك متأثراً بنوبة من الضحك الهستيري . . . . . . . 

وكانت آخر كلماته ....( كفاءه يا صاحبي )


----------



## tasoni queena (22 نوفمبر 2011)

> :أتحسدت المحافظة :



واحنا عرفنا المحافظة دى 

واحد عايش فيها حسدها فى كومنت من شوية هههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]5aY9n_6eJ90[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> *:أتحسدت المحافظة :*​




*دارى على شمعتك تنور*​


----------



## بايبل333 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

> واحنا عرفنا المحافظة دى
> 
> واحد عايش فيها حسدها فى كومنت من شوية هههههههههه​




*لا متجيش فى بالكى ابداً المحافظة دى 

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*ﺧﺎيف ﻳﻮﻡ ﺃﺻﺤﻲ ﻭﺃﻓﺘﺢ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﻙ ﻣﺎﻻﻗﻴﺶ ﻣﺼر
 اﻻﻗﻴﻬﺎ ﻟﻤﺖ ﻫﺪﻭﻣﻬا
 ... .لمت ﻫﺪﻭﻣﻬﺎ
 ﻋﻠﻲ ﻧﻴﻠﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻫﺮﻣﻬﺎ ﻭﻃﻔﺸﺖ
 • • •
 ﻭﺣﻠﻔﺖ ﻣﻴﺖ ﻳﻤﻴﻦ ﻣﺎﻫﻲ ﻗﺎﻋﺪﻟﻨﺎ
 ﻣﺎﻫﻲ ﺯﻫﻘﺖ ﺗﻌﺒﺖ ﺇﺗﺨﻨﻘﺖ
 ﺃﺻﻠﻨﺎ ﺯﻭﺩﻧﺎﻫا
 ﺃﻛﻨﻨﺎ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﻤﺮﻧﺎﻫﺎ  ... ﻭﺭﺛﻨﺎﻫﺎ
 • • •
 ﻣﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﻮﺗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻠﻮﺓ  ...  ﺍﻟﻠﻲ ﺯﻱ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺮ
 ﺑﻘﺖ ﻋﺠﻮﺯﺓ ﻭﺷﺎﻳﺒﺔ ...وﺑﺎﻥ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﺮ*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | الأسكندرية - خــاص - #ENN #Alex
 مراسلنا 
 قوات الأمن تستخدم قنابل لأول مره من نوع جديد امام مدرية الأمن
 وأكد المتظاهرين ان ما يحدث فى الأسكندرية الأن هو أنتهاك لحقوق وحرية الأنسان*




​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*فين مينا*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو || عاجل من المجلس العسكرى على الهواء الان

*[YOUTUBE]ZdSwBUSad6s[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## بايبل333 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*كل داة بيحصل عندى فى المحافظة .؟
لية هو انا عايش فى المريخ .؟
كفاية يا عم عياد مشاركتين تانى منك القاك دمرت المحافظة 
هات آخبار حلوة كدة الثورة تهداء الجيش ينسحب لكن كلة ضرب ومصادمات دى مرة فى السنة بدخل هنا فى قسم الاخبار

*​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*الميدان على اخره وهناك يعتبر مفيش شبكه لا اتصال ولا خدمة بلاك بيرى رجعت عشان فى مشكله فى المحل واحتمال انزل تانى بالليل بعد ما اقفل المحل
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> *كل داة بيحصل عندى فى المحافظة .؟
> لية هو انا عايش فى المريخ .؟
> كفاية يا عم عياد مشاركتين تانى منك القاك دمرت المحافظة
> هات آخبار حلوة كدة الثورة تهداء الجيش ينسحب لكن كلة ضرب ومصادمات دى مرة فى السنة بدخل هنا فى قسم الاخبار
> ...



* كده انت عايز اخبار تفصيل 
والموضوع ده هيتكلف
تدفع كاااااااااام ؟
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | السويس - خــاص - #ENN #Suez
 من مراسلنا يوسف الدقاق
 تواجد لشباب الاخوان فى قلب ميدان الأربعين مساندة للثوار*



* ههههههههههههههه*
*بعد ايه يا رجاله 
*
*ما خلاص التورته اتقدمت هديه لمصر *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]YPo3GA_glVc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]82AQFP2jCY4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## بايبل333 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

> * كده انت عايز اخبار تفصيل
> والموضوع ده هيتكلف
> تدفع كاااااااااام ؟*​




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وحد قالك عايز تفاصيل 
بالعكس


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الميدان على اخره وهناك يعتبر مفيش شبكه لا اتصال ولا خدمة بلاك بيرى رجعت عشان فى مشكله فى المحل واحتمال انزل تانى بالليل بعد ما اقفل المحل
> *



*طمنا عليك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


>



* تم تاجيل قضيه المتهميمن بقتل المتظاهرين 
الي حين قتل باقي المتظاهرين
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | أسيوط - خــاص - #ENN ##Assiut
 أسيوط تحت النار 
 الامن يتعامل بوحشية منذ الأمس مع متظاهرى أسيوط وأطلاق قنابل محرمة دولياً ورصاص حى وخرطوش ومطاطى 
 والأن الأمن يفرق المتظاهرين بالقوة 
 الهتاف الان :انا مش جبان انا مش جبان انا هفضل واقف في الميدان*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*ﻋﺰﻳﺰﻱ ﻃﻨﻄﺎﻭﻱ ..
 ﺍﺳﻤﻬﻢ ﺷﻬﺪﺍﺀ ﻣﺶ ﺿﺤﺎﻳﺎ ..
 ﻷﻥ ﺩﻱ ﺛﻮﺭﺓ .. ﻣﺶ ﺣﺎﺩﺛﺔ ﺍﻭﺗﻮﺑﻴﺲ*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*ربنا يطمنا عليه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا جماعه حد واخد باله ان كل الاخبار عن اسماعليه والسويس واسكندريه 

واخبار التحرير مقطوعه من حوالي 45 دقيقه 
وزي ما قال مينا الاتصالات مقطوعه هنا 
يا تري هيقتعوا الاتصال فين تاني ؟
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طمنا عليك*​



*انا زى الفل كل ما بنزل الميدان وبرجع ببقى مُصر اكتر
انى انزل تانى عشان نسقط المشير*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *يا جماعه حد واخد باله ان كل الاخبار عن اسماعليه والسويس واسكندريه
> 
> واخبار التحرير مقطوعه من حوالي 45 دقيقه
> وزي ما قال مينا الاتصالات مقطوعه هنا
> ...



*يا ساتر يا رب*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*واشنطن تؤكد ضرورة إجراء الانتخابات بمصر  في موعدها                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





دعا  البيت الابيض اليوم الثلاثاء إلى انهاء العنف في مصر ووصفه بأنه أمر  "يؤسف  له" وقال إنه يتعين أن تمضي البلاد قدما في الانتخابات. 
وقال جاي  كارني المتحدث باسم البيت الأبيض للصحفيين "نشعر بقلق بالغ بشأن  العنف.  العنف أمر يؤسف له. ندعو جميع الأطراف إلى التحلي بضبط النفس".




* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*   						غزلان: المشير يضغط على التحرير بالاستفتاء 



*
* 



​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب - أحمد عبد العظيم: 			 	   		منذ 6 دقيقة 16 ثانية  		 
 	اعتبر الدكتور محمود غزلان المتحدث الرسمى باسم  جماعة "الإخوان المسلمين"،  خطاب المشير طنطاوى إيجابيا فى بعض النقاط لكنه  يحتاج إلى استكمال بنود  أخرى لإنهاء الأزمة الراهنة.
 	وأوضح غزلان فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"بوابة الوفد"، أن  المشير تجاهل فى خطابه  إشكالية شديدة الخطورة متمثلة في الشهداء وتعويض  أُسرهم والمصابين وعلاجهم  إلى جانب محاسبة المسؤول عن كل هذه الأحداث.
	وأضاف: "ورد فعل التحرير على هذا الخطاب سيكون نصف إيجابى بمعنى أن   الميدان سيتم إخلاؤه جزئيا"، متمنيا أن يكون للبيان وقع إيجابي على   المعتصمين وأن يتدارك المجلس العسكري البيان بإصدار قرارات متلاحقة حول   النقاط التي أغفلها المشير في كلمته .
	وعن إشارة المشير للذهاب إلى استفتاء بشأن استمرارية القوات المسلحة في   إدارة شؤون البلاد خلال الفترة الانتقالية ، أكد غزلان أن المجلس العسكري   لن يذهب إلى الاستفتاء أبدا مشددا على أن المشير لوح بالاستفتاء للضغط على   المعتصمين .








الوفد


​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | لندن - خــاص - #ENN #London #tahrir
 مسيرة للمصرين بلندن تضامناً مع ثوار التحرير وثوار شعب مصر بأجمع 
 تصوير خالد فهمى*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | القاهره - خــاص - #ENN#Tahrir
 قوات الأمن تطارد بعض المتظاهرين فى شارع طلعت حرب حتى مقهى البورصة وتحاول القبض على بعض النشطاء*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*الباشا متخصص بالتنشين فى عين أم الواد

[YOUTUBE]sQse0evQzsU[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

* عاجل جداً : اعتداء الامن على المتظاهرين بالمنيا وانباء عن اصابات








قامت قوات الشرطة بمهاجمة المتظاهرين بالمنيا الآن واطلقت عليهم الرصاص   المطاطى مما اسفر عن اصابة خمسة على الاقل ..   * ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو || شاهد احد العاملات المذيعات فى برنامج هاله سرحان وماذا ترتدى على الهواء وتفاصيل هامه جدا منذ قليل






*[YOUTUBE]4cF0UwUlv-c[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #ENN#Tahrir 
 أحد مصابى التحرير 
 تصوير خالد خان*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو :: سر الـ 40 يوم مع الاقباط وانهيار رؤساء مصر

*[YOUTUBE]CDXr2Kp6oPA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #ENN#Tahrir
 من مراسلنا حازم بركات 
 هناك مجرزة ترتكبها الداخلية الأن فى شارع الفلكى وشارع محمد محمود 
 أكثر من 50 مصاب فى اقل من 5 دقائق واكثر من 40 سيارة اسعاف تنقل المصابين*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

* المئات من متظاهري الاسكندرية غاضبون من خطاب المشير و يصرون على رحيل المجلس العسكري





 *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]cI9CpPnc6tk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | المنيا - خــاص - #ENN #Minya
  عاجل : قوات الأمن تعتدي على المتظاهرين السلميين بميدان بالاس بقنابل  غاز ومسيلة للدموع وأستخدام الخرطوش والرصاص المطاطى ووقع عدد كبير من  المتظاهرين مصابين وتم نقلهم الى المستشفى*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #ENN#Tahrir
  من مراسلنا حازم بركات
 شارع محمد محمود يتحول الى كتلة من الدخان بعد أطلاق قنابل الغاز على المتظاهرين من قبل قوات الامن المركزى وشرطة الداخلية*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*احد النشطاء علي الفيس 
الثوار قالو كلمتهم المجلس تحت جذمتهم
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *شبكه اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #ENN#Tahrir
> من مراسلنا حازم بركات
> شارع محمد محمود يتحول الى كتلة من الدخان بعد أطلاق قنابل الغاز على المتظاهرين من قبل قوات الامن المركزى وشرطة الداخلية*




*عشان تعرفو بس ان المجلس ابن تيييييييييييييييييت*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *عشان تعرفو بس ان المجلس ابن تيييييييييييييييييت*



*لا انا الفكره اللي وصلتني انه ابن ستين تيت :t33:
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*وائل عبد الفتاح: لا مجال لحكم العسكر*

[YOUTUBE]TYKp5OVc-iA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Coptic Man (22 نوفمبر 2011)

بعد خطاب المشير 

احنا كشعب انبسطنا ههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*
 تــنــبية ::  بعض متظاهرى التحرير يناشدون شبكتنا لنشر تنبية للمتظاهرين 
 وهو كالتى ::  نرجوا من جميع المتواجدين امام شارع محمد محمود تخفيف العدد  والرجوع عن الشارع بعض الوقت لأن قوات الأمن تطلق قنابل الغاز وتصيب  المئات فى قلب الشارع بسهولة .. وسيتم النداء بهذه التوعية فى قلب مسجد عمر  مكرم*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | أسيوط - خــاص - #ENN ##Assiut
 شارع الهلالى يتحول الى كتلة من الدخان أثر استخدام قوات الأمن لقنابل الغاز بكثرة 
 واصابات أختناقات وحالات اغماء اثر قنابل الغاز 
 وهناك أصابات بطلقات خرطوش ومطاطى*
​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 نوفمبر 2011)

الاستفتاء اللى قال عليه المشير

بيفكرنى بأتنين متجوزين عرفى

ومصممين انهم يطلقوا عند مأذون


----------



## tasoni queena (22 نوفمبر 2011)

> بعد خطاب المشير
> 
> احنا كشعب انبسطنا ههههه



وقلنا احنا اسفين يا صلاح


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*ضابط القوات المسلحة احمد شومان ينضم للمتظاهرين ميدان التحرير

*[YOUTUBE]j_0kOvWRzOM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]iAkuwuroPJM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*الغازات المسيلة للدموع..انواعها و كيفية التعامل معها






 


يعد الغاز المسيل للدموع من الوسائل القديمة المستخدمة في السيطرة على   الاحتجاجات المدنية وفض التجمعات الاحتجاجية، وإنهاء أعمال الشغب. وترجع   المصادر التاريخية استخدام الغاز المسيل للدموع إلى نحو ألف سنة خلت، وتشير   إلى سبق الصينيين في هذا المجال بإفقاد أعدائهم الرؤية، بقذفهم بالفلفل   المطحون المغلف بأوراق قش الأرز. 


ومثل شيوع استعمال الشرطة والقوى الأمنية لقنابل الغازات المسيلة للدموع،   في تفريق مظاهرات سياسية خلال السنوات الأخيرة، قاسمًا مشتركًا بين دول   توصف بالديمقراطية وأخرى تنعت بالدكتاتورية. 


وتتكون الغازات المسيلة للدموع من جزئيات صلبة متناهية الصغر تتحول عند   إطلاقها في الجو إلى غازات، تتسبب في إصابة مستنشقيها بأعراض مختلفة،   تتراوح بين السعال واحتراق الرئتين ودموع العينيين، وتؤدي أحيانًا للإصابة   بحروق أو بالعمى المؤقت، وتقود في حالات نادرة إلى تقيؤ متواصل يفضي إلى   الموت. 


وتعمل الغازات المسيلة للدموع على تهييج الأغشية المخاطية في العين والأنف   والفم والرئتين، مما يسبب البكاء والعطس والسعال وصعوبة التنفس، ويتم هذا   عن طريق استخدام رذاذ الفلفل الأسود وثلاثة مواد كيميائية يرمز لها   اختصارًا بالحروف (سي إن) و(سي آر) و(سي إس). 


وتتفاوت تأثيرات الغازات المسيلة للدموع حسب نوعها وكميتها التي يستنشقها   الشخص المستهدف، وينتج في العالم من هذه الغازات ما يقارب 15 نوعًا من   أشهرها ثلاثة تختلف فيما بينها وفقا لتأثيراتها وهي: 

- الأقل تأثيرًا: وهو الشائع الاستخدام ويصنع من غاز (سي إن) ذي التأثير الوقتي والذي يتلاشي سريعًا. 
- المتوسط التأثير: ويصنع من غاز (سي إس) ويعتبر أكثر فعالية وسمية وإضرارًا بالبيئة.
- الأقوى تأثيرًا: وتم إيقاف استخدامه عام 1956 بسبب تأثيراته المسببة لتقيؤ متواصل قد يفضي إلى الوفاة.


وتصنع قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع المستخدمة في فض الاحتجاجات السياسية، في   الغالب من جسم خارجي من الألمونيوم بأعلاه خمسة ثقوب وأسفله ثقب واحد،   مغطاة كلها بطبقة من الشمع اللاصق، ويؤدي إطلاق القنبلة المسيلة للدموع إلى   ذوبان طبقة الشمع اللاصق وخروج الغاز من القنبلة. 


ويمكن أن يتسبب التعرض للغازات المسيلة للدموع لفترات طويلة وفي أماكن سيئة   التهوية، في حدوث مشاكل صحية خطيرة، من بينها الجلوكوما المسبب أحيانًا   للعمى، والحروق من الدرجة الثانية، والموت الناشئ عن حروق كيميائية للرئتين   أو البلعوم، وتعريض النساء الحوامل لخطر الإجهاض. 


وتنصح منظمات حقوقية وسياسية دولية الراغبين في التظاهر، بالوقاية من   تأثيرات الغازات المسيلة للدموع، باستخدام أقنعة واقية، أو وضع منديل مبلل   بالماء والخل على الأنف، أو غسل الوجه مسبقا بالماء وصابون زيت الزيتون،   وعدم لمس العين عند الإصابة. 


وتلزم قوانين الأنظمة الموصوفة بالديمقراطية قوات الشرطة بالتدرب جيدًا على   استخدام القنابل المسيلة للدموع، وعدم إطلاقها إلا في حالة الضرورة مع   مراعاة معايير قانونية محددة لهذا الغرض، غير أن هذه المعايير لا يتم   الالتفات إليها في كثير من الدول التي تستخدم أجهزتها الأمنية الغازات   المسيلة للدموع لتفريق التجمعات الاحتجاجية. 

غاز (سي إن): 

كلوريد الفيناسايل، هو مادة ذات أهمية في الكيمياء العضوية باعتبارها   هيكلاً بنائياً لجزيئات أخرى مشتقة. يتكون كلوريد الفيناسايل من جزيء   أسيتافينون معدّل، وقد استخدم تاريخياً في مكافحة الشغب تحت اسم غاز سي إن. 


يتوفر كلوريد الفيناسايل تجارياً، ويمكن تصنيعه باستخدام تفاعل   فريدل-كرافتس عن طريق أستلة البنزين باستخدام كلوريد الكلوروأسيتيل، في   وجود كلوريد الألومنيوم كعامل محفز. 


وجرت تجربة كلوريد الفيناسايل (غاز سي إن) أثناء الحربين العالميتين الأولى   والثانية، لكنه لم يستخدم فعلياً لذلك الغرض بسبب سميته العالية، والغاز   المسيل للدموع المستخدم حالياً على نطاق واسع هو غاز سي إس. 


ويتشابه السي إن في تأثيره مع السي إس في أنه يتسبب في تهيج الأغشية   المخاطية للفم والأنف والملتحمة والقصبة الهوائية والشعب الهوائية. وفي بعض   الأحيان يتسبب في حدوث آثار عامة كالإغماء وفقدان التوازن مؤقتاً   والارتباك. كما لوحظ في حالات نادرة حدوث تهيج جلدي وإكزيما تلامس مستديمة. 


وفي التركيزات العالية يحدث "السي إن" تلفاً في أنسجة القرنية، كما سجلت   خمس وفيات على الأقل بسبب استخدامه بسبب التلف الرئوي أو الأسفكسيا أو   كليهما. 


غاز (سي إس): 

هو الاسم الشائع لمادة كلوروبنزالمالونونيتريل، وهو غاز مسيل للدموع يستخدم   في تفريق المظاهرات. وهو في الحقيقة ليس غازاً، بل يوجد على شكل رذاذ   لمادة مذيبة متطايرة مضاف إليها مادة الكلوروبنزالمالونونيتريل (سي إس)،   وهي مادة صلبة في درجة حرارة الغرفة. يعتبر غاز "سي إس" مادة غير قاتلة،   وقد اكتشفه أمريكيان هما بن كورسون وروجر ستوتون في كلية ميدلبيري سنة   1928، واشتق اسمه الشائع (سي إس) من الحرفين الأولين من اسمي عائلتي   مكتشفيه. 


وطورت مادة "سي إس" وأجريت عليها التجارب سراً في حقل تجارب بورتون داون في   ويلتشير بإنجلترا (وهو حقل تجارب استخدمه الجيش البريطاني في تجربة   الأسلحة الكيماوية) في الخمسينيات والستينيات من القرن العشرين، واستخدم في   البداية على الحيوانات، ثم على متطوعين من جنود الجيش البريطاني، ولوحظ  أن  تأثير "سي إس" على الحيوانات محدود نظراً "لقنواتها الدمعية الأقل  تطوراً  ولأن وجود الفراء يشكل نوعاً من الحماية. 


كما ينتج السي إس بتفاعل مادتي 2-كلوروبنزالديهيد ومالونونيتريل باستخدام   "تفاعل تكثيف كنوفيناجل". وتستخدم مادة قاعدية ضعيفة (مثل البيبريدين أو   البايريدين) كعامل حفاز، ولم تتغير طريقة إنتاج المادة منذ اكتشفها كورسون   وستاوتون، إلا أن البعض اقترحوا مواد قاعدية مغايرة وطرقاً تخلو من  استخدام  المذيبات ووسائل للتحفيز باستخدام الموجات فائقة القصر لتحسين  إنتاج  المادة. 


وقد وصف الكيميائيان اللذان اكتشفا المادة سنة 1928 خواصها الفسيولوجية:   "تتسبب أنواع معينة من هذه المركبات ثنائية النيتريل في آثار مشابهة لآثار   الغازات المثيرة للعطس والغازات المسيلة للدموع، وهي لا تسبب أضراراً عند   الإمساك بها في حال كونها رطبة، إلا أن آثار المسحوق الجاف كارثية (حسب   تعبيرهما)". 


ونظراً لأن مادة 2-كلوروبنزالمالونونيتريل هي مادة صلبة ـ وليست غازية ـ في   درجة حرارة الغرفة، فهناك عدة تقنيات تستخدم لإتاحة استخدام هذه المادة   الصلبة كرذاذ، منها: (تذويبها ورشها وهي ذائبة - حلها في مذيب عضوي -   استخدام مسحوق "سي إس 2" الجاف (وهو السي إس على شكل مسحوق مسلكن ومذرور) -   وضع السي إس في قنابل حرارية تطلق غازات ساخنة). 


هذا وتتراوح آثار الغازات المسيلة للدموع وغيرها من المواد المستخدمة في   مكافحة الشغب بين الإدماع البسيط وبين القيء الفوري والانهيار الجسدي.   وأشهر تلك الكيماويات وأكثرها استخداماً هما "سي إن" و"سي آر"، رغم أن هناك   حوالي 15 نوعاً مختلفاً من الغازات المسيلة للدموع (مثل الأدامسايت أو   البروموأسيتون، والسي إن بي، والسي إن سي). ولكن استخدام السي إس حظي   بانتشار أكبر نظراً لآثاره القوية مع انخفاض سميته بالمقارنة بغيره من   المواد الكيماوية المماثلة. ويعتمد تأثير السي إس على كونه في صورة محلول   أو على شكل رذاذ؛ إذ يعتبر حجم قطرات المحلول أو جزيئات الرذاذ من العوامل   المحددة لمدى تأثيره على الجسم البشري. 


تتفاعل المادة مع الرطوبة الموجودة على الجلد وفي العينين، مسببة الشعور   بالحرقان وإغلاق العينين على الفور بقوة. وتشمل الآثار عادةً سيلان الدموع   من العينين والمخاط من الأنف، والسعال، والشعور بحرقان في الأنف والحلق،   وفقدان التركيز، والدوار، وصعوبة التنفس. كما يحدث السي آر حروقاً في الجلد   في المناطق المرطبة بالعرق أو في حالة التعرض للشمس الحارقة. وقد يتسبب  في  حدوث سعال شديد وقيء في حالة استخدامه بجرعات عالية التركيز. وتنتهي  جميع  الأعراض تقريباً في ظرف دقائق من التعرض له. 


رغم أن السي آر يصنف كسلاح غير مميت يستخدم لتفريق الجموع، إلا أن العديد   من الدراسات أثارت الشكوك حول هذا التصنيف. فبالإضافة إلى أنه قد يتسبب في   أذى شديد للرئتين، فقد يؤثر أيضاً تأثيرات بالغة على القلب والكبد. 


ففي 28 سبتمبر 2000، نشر البروفيسور أوفي هاينريش دراسة أجراها جون دانفورث   ـ من مكتب الاستشارات الخاصة الأمريكي ـ حول استخدام مكتب التحقيقات   الفيدرالي الأمريكي لغاز سي إس في مركز جبل الكرمل (مقر الطائفة   البروتستانتية المعروفة بالطائفة الداوودية). وخلصت الدراسة إلى أن هناك   عاملان يحددان إمكانية حدوث الوفاة نتيجة لاستخدام هذا الغاز هما: استخدام   أقنعة الغاز من عدمه، وما إذا كان من يتعرضون للهجوم بالغاز موجودين في   منطقة مفتوحة أم مكان مغلق. واستنتج أنه عند عدم استخدام قناع غاز، وفي   حالة وجود المهاجَمين في مكان مغلق فإن "... هناك احتمال واضح لأن يساهم   مثل هذا التعرض لغاز سي إس في إحداث الوفاة، بل ويمكن أن يتسبب فيها بشكل   مباشر". 


كما تربط العديد من الدراسات بين التعرض لغاز سي إس وبين حدوث الإجهاض، وهو   ما يتفق مع ما ورد في تقارير سابقة عن تسببه في إحداث خلل في كروموسومات   (صبغيات) الخلايا عند الثدييات. 


ويؤدي أيضًا السي إس داخل الجسم إلى تكون مادة السيانيد. ويذكر تقرير أصدره   مركز الجيش الأمريكي لتحسين الصحة والطب الوقائي أن غاز السي إس يطلق   "أبخرة شديدة السمية" عندما يسخن إلى حد التحلل، وأن غاز السي إس في   تركيزات عالية يمثل خطراً عاجلاً على الحياة والصحة. كما ذكر التقرير أيضاً   أنه يجب تقديم العلاج الطبي بشكل فوري لمن يتعرض لهذا الغاز. 


وقد أشارت أصابع الاتهام إلى أن غاز "سي إس" هو الذي تسبب في وفاة جواهر   أبو رحمة في 31 ديسمبر 2010 بيد الجيش الإسرائيلي، رغم أن الجيش الإسرائيلي   شكك آنذاك في التقرير. 


يذكر أن مذيب MiBK الذي يستخدم في إذابة مادة "سي آر" لتحويلها إلى رذاذ هو   مادة ضارة هي الأخرى، تتسبب في حدوث التهابات وحروق في الجلد وإلى تلف في   خلايا الكبد. ويمكن إزالة آثار غاز سي إس باستخدام محلول قلوي يتكون من   الماء وثنائي كبريتيت الصوديوم بتركيز 5%. 


غاز (سي آر): 

أو داي بنزوكسازيبين (ثنائي البنزوكسازيبين)، هو مادة مسيلة للدموع ومسببة   للشلل المؤقت، طورت بواسطة وزارة الدفاع البريطانية لتستخدم في تفريق   المظاهرات في أواخر خمسينيات القرن العشرين وبداية الستينيات من ذلك القرن. 


ومادة "سي آر" هي مادة بلورية صلبة رائحتها شبيهة برائحة الفلفل. وهو ضعيف   الذوبان في الماء ولا ينحل فيه. يوجد عادة على شكل حبيبات متناهية في  الصغر  على شكل معلق في سائل أساسه مادة البروبيلين جليكول. وعلى عكس ما  يبدو من  الاسم، فغاز السي آر ليس في الواقع غازاً، بل هو مادة صلبة في  درجة حرارة  الغرفة. 


يتشابه غاز سي آر كيميائياً مع اللوكسابين (أحد مضادات الذهان النمطية)   ويعبأ عادةً في اسطوانات صغيرة (عُليبات)، تنتج سحابة من الرذاذ بمعدل ثابت   عندما ترتفع درجة حرارتها. 


كما أن غاز "سي آر" هو مادة مسيلة للدموع، وتبلغ قوته 6 إلى 10 أضعاف قوة   غاز سي إس. يتسبب غاز سي آر في تهيج شديد للجلد، وخاصة حول المناطق الرطبة   من الجسم، وتشنج في الجفن مما يتسبب في حدوث عمى مؤقت، وسعال وصعوبة في   التنفس وهلع. كما يمكن أن ينتج عنه شلل فوري. 


ويشتبه في كون مادة سي آر مادة مسرطنة، وهو سام في حالة ابتلاعه والتعرض له   على حد سواء ولكن بدرجة أقل من غاز سي إس، وقد يتسبب في الوفاة في حالة   التعرض لكميات كبيرة منه، وهو ما يمكن أن يحدث خاصةً في الأماكن سيئة   التهوية، حيث يمكن أن يستنشق الشخص جرعة مميتة منه خلال دقائق معدودة. وسبب   الوفاة في هذه الحالات هو الأسفكسيا أو الأزمة الرئوية. 


يستمر تأثير مادة "سي آر" لفترات طويلة، وقد يظل على الأسطح، وخاصة الأسطح المسامية، لمدة تصل إلى 60 يومًا. 


وعلى النقيض من غاز سي إس، الذي يمكن إزالة آثاره باستخدام كميات كبيرة من   الماء، فإن استخدام الماء في حالة السي آر قد يؤدي إلى تفاقم آثاره. وقد   يتسبب غسل البشرة الملوثة بمادة سي آر بالماء في ألم شديد يستمر لمدة 48   ساعة بعد التعرض. 


والإجراءات العلاجية في هذه الحالات هي مجرد إجراءات لتخفيف الأعراض. تنزع   الملابس الملوثة، وتغسل العينان والجلد، ويمكن استخدام قطرات العين لتخفيف   آلام العينين. *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*عــاجــل مــن مــطــروح  

*
* 





 عاجل |مرسى مطروح | عمليات كر وفر وتجمع المئات في شارع الاسكندرية الشارع الرئيسي بمحافظة مرسى مطروح 


رصد  *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

* احدى السيارات المحطمة بأحد الشوارع الجانبية لشارع محمد محمود نتيجة الإشتباكات





 *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو || شاهد الاوضاع الخطيره الان بالميدان وشاهد كم اصابه  تدخل فى مستشفى الميدان منذ قليل والامن مازال يضرب فى المتظاهرين حتى بعد  بيان المشير
*[YOUTUBE]laxNcb3UO7w[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*هو بيان المشير ده كان زي كلمة ديليسبس في خطاب عبد الناصر ولا ايه؟ خطب من هنا ونزلوا قتل في الناس من هنا ، نواره نجم على تويتر
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #ENN#Tahrir

 وقوع اصابات عديدة نتيجة قنابل الغاز فى شارع محمد محمود*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*«النور السلفي» يرفض تشكيل حكومة إنقاذ  وطني.. ويرفض دعاوى تأجيل الانتخابات                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





حمدي دبش

توجه  الدكتور عماد عبد الغفور، رئيس حزب النور، إلى ميدان التحرير بعد  انتهاء  اجتماع القوى السياسية مع الفريق سامي عنان ، وقال إن ما تم  الاتفاق عليه  خلال اجتماع ـ وهو نفسه ما أعلنه المشير طنطاوي في بيانه  مساء الثلاثاءـ  بمثابة تنفيذ لأدنى مطالب الثوار.وقال يسري حماد، المتحدث  الرسمي لحزب  النور، إن حزبه يرفض تماما القرارات الصادرة من المجلس  العسكري، مضيفا أن  حزبه ضد تشكيل حكومة ائتلاف وطني في الوقت الحالي،  مؤكدا أن ذلك سيؤثر في  إجراء الانتخابات.وطالب حماد باستمرار حكومة شرف في  تسيير الأعمال لحين  الانتهاء من الانتخابات، مؤكدا أن تشكيل حكومة تضم  العديد من الأحزاب سيؤدى  إلى أزمة كبيرة بين الأحزاب، مشيرا إلى أن موعد  انتخابات الرئاسة الذي تم  تحديده في 30 يونيو بعيد جدا، لكنهم مضطرين  لقبوله، منوها بأن «الشيء  الإيجابي الوحيد في الاجتماع هو تبرأ المجلس  العسكري من وثيقة السلمي».
وأضاف:  «نحن مشاركون في الاعتصام، أما إذا طالب الثوار بتأجيل الانتخابات،  وأيدوا  تشكيل حكومة إنقاد وطني، فسيكون ردنا هو الانسحاب من الاعتصام  وترك  الميدان فورا».







* ​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 نوفمبر 2011)

المجلس العسكرى قال فى فبراير هنسلم السلطة بعد 6 شهور

فات منهم 9 ولسة فاضل كمان سبعة ههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*عــاجــل مــن اســيــوط  







رصد | أسيوط | مراسلنا : معركة بالمولوتوف والغاز  المسيل  بين المتظاهرين والأمن المركزي , وتم اشعال النار في مدرعه الا انه  تم  اخمادها * ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]kAK2BqRrBC0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]f6IPoxyhLUI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*مراسلنا في التحرير: الشرطة العسكرية تتفاوض مع المتظاهرين لإخراج الأمن المركزي من الميدان خوفاً من الانتقام منهم اون تى فى
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*                 كنيسة قصر الدوبارة اثناء احداث التحرير  21-11-2011         *




[YOUTUBE]player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

* غاز كثيف يملأ ميدان التحرير لصرف المتظاهرين الان و وصول حازم شومان الى ميدان التحرير وسط حشد من أنصاره*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #ENN#Tahrir

 غاز كثيف يملأ ميدان التحرير لصرف المتظاهرين الان و وصول حازم شومان الى ميدان التحرير وسط حشد من أنصاره*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*القبض علي ضابط أمن دولة واحتجازه في الميدان بجوار متحف طلعت حرب الآن ومعه سلاح ألى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | المحلة الكبرى - خــاص - #ENN#Mahala

 رصاص حي و قنابل مسيلة للدموع بمنقطة الشعبة بالمحلة الكبرى*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*علي الحياه : محاوله لأخلاء الميدان بسبب حدف قنابل في الميدان بكميات كبيره*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | طنطا - خــاص - #ENN#tanta

 مراسلنا من طنطا الان

 حريق فى  قسم  شرطة طنطا ثان الان*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*عياد انت لازم تسهر انهرده عشان هقفل المحل ونازل الميدان اول ما اروح هشوف خدمة البلاك بيرى شغاله ولا لا اشطه ؟
*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*محتجزو ضابط أمن الدولة من الثوار يكبرون الله أكبر الله أكبر ويضعونه في خيمة ويتولون تأمين المكان حتى لا يعتدي عليه الثوار*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]J-iwUSnOQJg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *محتجزو ضابط أمن الدولة من الثوار يكبرون الله أكبر الله أكبر ويضعونه في خيمة ويتولون تأمين المكان حتى لا يعتدي عليه الثوار*


*
ده المفروض يتعدم وسط الميدان عشان يكون عبره لكل كلب مسئول فى الدوله*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *عياد انت لازم تسهر انهرده عشان هقفل المحل ونازل الميدان اول ما اروح هشوف خدمة البلاك بيرى شغاله ولا لا اشطه ؟
> *



* للاسف صعب يا كبير
عندي امتحان اي تي بكره الصبح 
:new2::new2:
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

* AhmedRaafat10   Ahmed Raafat   * * 
* 


*     We will die in the square fighting for freedom
ناشط على تويتر 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> * للاسف صعب يا كبير
> عندي امتحان اي تي بكره الصبح
> :new2::new2:
> *​


*
ولا يهمك يا بومبو ، عادى انا هتعامل ، احتمال أخد اللاب لو الدنيا هناك امان:smil12:*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*الاعتصام انهرده لو متفضش هنزل أعتصم ، معانا ياااااااااااااااااااارب
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*أشهر تعليقات شباب الفيس وتويتر بعد خطاب المشير:





 

شباب الفيس بوك يتساءل......موقعة الجمل الساعة كام بكرة؟ 
كده احنا ماشيين صح فاضل خطابيين و موقعة جمل و قطع نت و تليفون و لجاان شعبية و انا اسف يامشيير. 

""العسكر يرفض صوتي في ميدان واسع,فهل يقبله 
في صندوق؟"

التوقيت الثوري اﻵن28يناير. 
المشير لم يأتي بإستفتاء حتي يرحل بإستفتاء!بل جاء بتكليف
واللي كلف مممتش * ​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*عقيد أمن المسلح المقبوض عليه يدعي عبدالمنعم عبدالحي*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> ولا يهمك يا بومبو ، عادى انا هتعامل ، احتمال أخد اللاب لو الدنيا هناك امان:smil12:*



* لسه حالا في قناه 25 
ان مفيش اي وسيله اتصال بالميدان 
يعني لا بلاك بيري ولا فون 
ولا يو اس بي موديم 
ريح نفسك وابعت لنا حمام زاجل :t33:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | طنطا - خــاص - #ENN#tanta

 محاولة اقتحام قسم شرطة طنطا اول  الان*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*ﺍﻋﺰﺍﺋﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﻫﺪﻳﻦ ﻧﺒﺪﺃ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺑﺮﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻧﻰ
 ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﺳﺘﺮﺍﺣﺔ ﺩﺍﻣﺖ 9 ﺍﺷﻬﺮ ! ﻟﻮ ﻗﺎﻋﺪ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺪﺍﻥ
 ﻫﺘﻼﻗﻰ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻳﻤﻴﻨﻚ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺷﻤﺎﻟﻚ
 ﻧﻔﻜﺮﻛﻢ ﺑﻄﻘﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ ﻣﺪﺭﻋﺔ ﺣﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺣﺔ ﻭ ﺩﺑﺎﺑﺘﻴﻦ
 ﺣﻜﺎﻡ ﺭﺍﻳﺔ ... ... ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻳﻘﻮﻟﻰ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻙ ﺧﺮﺝ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﻭ
 ﻧﺰﻝ ﻣﻜﺎﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻴﺮ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﺴﻮﻱ ﻣﻜﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺩﻟﻲ ﺍﻗﻮﻟﻪ
 ﻓﻌﻼﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍ .. ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻳﺎ ﻣﺴﺘﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﻪ ﺗﺒﻘﻲ ﻧﻈﻴﻔﻪ
 ﻳﺎﻣﺴﺘﻨﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﻗﺎﺻﻪ ﺗﺒﻘﻲ ﺷﺮﻳﻔﻪ !! ﻳﺎ ﻣﺴﻬﻞ ﺷﻜﻠﻪ
 ﺷﻮﻁ ﺗﺎﻧﻰ ﺳﺨﻦ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻻﻣﻨﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻄﻴﺒﺔ ﻟﻠﺸﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻯ*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*في اتصال علي. سي بي سي بأن هناك غاز اطلق و الناس بدأت تجري من الميدان بسبب الترجيع و حالات الاختناق و إصابات كثيره*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*مينا خد بالك في حالات اختناق جماعي بسبب 
الغاز الكثيف *

[YOUTUBE]dep-dl0d-WM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #ENN#Tahrir

 الشرطة بتضرب بغاز  بدون صوت ولادخان..يسبب اختناق حااااد و حالات تسمم بالجملة*
​


----------



## marcelino (22 نوفمبر 2011)

هم يبكى وهم يموت من الضحك ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو :: عاجل شاهد هذا المنظر الرهيب الان من التحرير ربنا يستر

*[YOUTUBE]r0rfrfZwylc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #ENN#Tahrir

 الشباب يصنعون قنابل مولوتوف لالقاءها على قوات الأمن*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*هاله سرحان : القبض علي عقيد امن وطني من قبل المتظاهرين في الميدان كرهينه

----------
متقلقش يا عياد
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | المنصورة | استمرار الاشتباكات والكر والفر بين عدد من الشباب وقوات الامن المركزي , وسحب الغاز المسيل تملا المنطقة , وتم انشاء الان مستشفى ميداني امام المحافظة لاستقبال المصابين القادمين من اشتباكات مديرية الامن*


----------



## tasoni queena (22 نوفمبر 2011)

يا مشير عايزين نقدملك تعريف اينشتاين للغباء

 " هو فعل نفس الشئ مرتين بنفس الاسلوب ونفس الخطوات مع انتظار نتائج مختلفة "

نفس الاسلوب نفس الخطاب نفس الغباء


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*بالصورة إحدى اللافتات ردا على خطاب المشير  






*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خــاص - #ENN#Tahrir

 قوات الشرطة تحاول التقدم في شارع محمد محمود مع إطلاق كثيف لقنابل الغاز والخرطوش على الثوار*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا مجلس انت من ضغطت على زر الغاء السلميه ..من فضلك أرحل حقنا للدماء
ناشط على تويتر
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

* زيادة المصابين بالميدان بعد خطاب المشير 

   						250 مصابا خلال الساعة الماضية 




*
* 



​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب- هبة أحمد 			 	 

 	أعلن د.أحمد حسين الطبيب بمستشفى الميدانى  بالتحرير أن حالات المصابين بعد  خطاب المشير طنطاوى تزايدت بشكل ملحوظ،  حيث شهد المستشفى الميدانى أكثر من  250 مصابا خلال الساعة الماضية جميعهم  اختناقات وضرب وجروح نتيجة طلقان  نارية وخرطوش.
 	وقال حسين فى تصريحات لـ"بوابة الوفد" إن سيارات  الإسعاف لكثرة المصابين  بدأت تنقل مالا يقل عن 3 مصابين فى السيارة  الواحدة، لافتا إلى أن أعداد  المصابين تتزايد بسبب إلقاء رجال الداخلية  العديد من القنابل المسيلة  للدموع والتى تؤدى إلى تشنجات وارتخاء فى  الأعصاب.






الوفد



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو || عاجل جدا الان وكارثه اطلاق قنابل مسيله للدموع فى الاسكندريه بها شحنه كهربائيه ..






*[YOUTUBE]ackSG1oUGpk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*بوابة الشروق: قوات الأمن تستخدم مضخات الهواء الخاصة بمحطة مترو السادات فى تسريب الغاز للمعتصمين بالميدان*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - الشروق- #ENN#Tahrir

 قوات الأمن تستخدم مضخات الهواء الخاصة بمحطة مترو السادات فى تسريب الغاز للمعتصمين بالميدان*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*اي حد لابس عدسات لاصقة يقلعها دلوقتي, خطر جداً مع الغاز*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو مخيف جدا شاهد  اخر التطورات في ميدان التحرير و شاهد  مراسلة العاشرة مساء في حالة صعبة  جدا بسبب الغازات الغريبة بعد ان فاقت من الاغماء مباشرة








*[YOUTUBE]hsbMQRkfytk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*والله يا ثورة زمان و بعودة .. ليلة أبوهم ليلة سودة #الهتاف الآن*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | ميدان التحرير - خاص- #ENN#Tahrir

 مراسلنا من ميدان التحرير

 الميئات يتساقطون الان فى ميدان التحرير بسبب الغاز الغير مرئى الذى يستخدم  فقط فى الحروب*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*الامن يستخدم مضخات الهواء الخاصة بمحطة السادات لتسريب الغاز للمعتصمين بالميدان لعجزهم الوصول الى الميدان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*هذه حرب كيماوية متخخص بها سلاح الحرب الكيماوية *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو || شاهد و لن تصدق ماذا حدث لأحد  الشباب من برنامج هالة سرحان في التحرير اليوم و يصل على الهواء ليحكي  المآساه الرهيبه التى تعرض لها*

*



*

[YOUTUBE]ho921v2Z1XU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*الشباب راجع تاني علي محمد محمود*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*مصدر طبي للمصري اليوم : قوات الشرطة تستخدم نوعا جديدا غير معروف من قنابل الغاز، تطلقه بكثافة على ثوار التحرير*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*حرام كده دول لو اسرائليين مكانوش حاربوهم بالشكل القذر ده
رحمتك يا رب*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*فعلا صدق اللي قال 
ان التلميذ اتفوق عل استاذه 
مبروك عليك مرتبه اجراميه افضل من سيدك يا كلب الثوره 
كلمه الاسد المرقصي
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*سموحة منذ قليل*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*عبد الرحمن يوسف: هناك شهود عيان قالوا أن طائرة مرت فوق الميدان قبل أن تظهر الرائحة الغريبة الأن *


----------



## The Antiochian (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*أعتقد أن كثافة المسيل للدموع لتلفيق الاختناقات بالغاز غير المرئي لها في تقارير الوفاة .*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*بثينة كامل على تويتر 
 دهان الوجه بالفازلين يخفف تأثير الغاز المسيل للدموع*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*ضابط أمن الدولة المسلح في الميدان كان يرافقه ضابط آخر لاذ بالفرار عند اكتشاف أمر زميله وإلقاء القبض عليه*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*عياد اى حاجه بتدعو للتخريب متنشرهاش
*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*الشباب النهارده ف محمد محمود اسود والله يدخلوا ياخدوا حبة غاز ويخرجوا  يستريحوا شويه ويدخلوا تاني حتي المصابين يتعالجوا ويرجعوا تاني*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاجل .. ردا على البيان الذى يتم توزيعه بميدان التحرير


2011-11-22 13:35:07 










 قام المتظاهرون بتوزيع آلاف المنشورات  بميدان التحرير  صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، وتحتوي على ممثلين من كافة التيارات  والتوجهات  السياسية؛ ليتم انتخاب المجلس الرئاسي المدني منهم. ووضعوا   من مرشحي الرئاسة حازم صلاح أبو اسماعيل، وعبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، ومحمد   البرادعي، ومحمد سليم العوا، وهشام البسطويسي، ويتم اختيار من قضاة   الاستقلال "حسام الغرياني، وطارق البشري، وزكريا عبد العزيز، وأحمد مكي،   ومحمود الخضيري" ومن رموز السياسة "أمين اسكندر، وجورج اسحق، وكمال أبو   عيطة، ومصطفى الجندي، وسكينة فؤاد، وعمرو حمزاوي" ومن رموز الإعلام والكتاب   "ضياء رشوان، ومحمد عبد القدوس، وبلال فضل، وعلاء الأسواني، وحسن نافعة"   ومن رموز التيارات الدينية "نصر فريد واصل، ومحمد بديع، والدكتور كمال   الهلباوي، وخيرت الشاطر، ومجدي حسين ، والدكتور عصام دربالة، ومحمد عبد   المقصود". ومن الرموز الوطنية "د. أحمد زويل، ود. عمار علي حسن، ود. هبة رؤوف، ود. فاروق الباز" ومن شباب الثورة "الشيخ مظهر شاهين، وعز الهواري ، و عز النجار، وهاني حنا عزيز، وأحمد فوزي، وحسام عامر، و طارق منير" . وأشار   البيان إلى أن مدة المجلس الرئاسي المدني هي 6 أشهر، تقوم بصياغة الدستور   خلال شهرين واجراء انتخابات مجلس الشعب خلال 3 شهور، على أن يتم إجراء   الانتخابات الرئاسية خلال شهر من توليها المسئولية، وتقتصر مهام المجلس   الرئاسي على تطهير الفساد، وتنفيذ تكليفات الثورة، على أن تكون لقراراته   قوة القانون، وأن تسقط فور انتخاب مجلس الشعب. كما  يلتزم  المجلس الرئاسي المدني حسبما ذكر أصحاب الصفحة في منشوراتهم؛ بوقف  جميع  المحاكمات العسكرية، ومراجعة جميع أحكامها بإحالة المدنيين إلى القضاء   المدني وإلتزام المجلس الرئاسي المدني بعزل النائب العام، وتشكيل لجنة   قضائية تحل محله، وتطهير الإعلام من الفساد ومنع فرض أي نوع من أنواع   الفساد أو الترهيب .



قام المتظاهرون بتوزيع آلاف المنشورات بميدان التحرير   صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، وتحتوي على ممثلين من كافة التيارات والتوجهات   السياسية؛ ليتم انتخاب المجلس الرئاسي المدني منهم. ووضعوا   من مرشحي الرئاسة حازم صلاح أبو اسماعيل، وعبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، ومحمد   البرادعي، ومحمد سليم العوا، وهشام البسطويسي، ويتم اختيار من قضاة   الاستقلال "حسام الغرياني، وطارق البشري، وزكريا عبد العزيز، وأحمد مكي،   ومحمود الخضيري" ومن رموز السياسة "أمين اسكندر، وجورج اسحق، وكمال أبو   عيطة، ومصطفى الجندي، وسكينة فؤاد، وعمرو حمزاوي" ومن رموز الإعلام والكتاب   "ضياء رشوان، ومحمد عبد القدوس، وبلال فضل، وعلاء الأسواني، وحسن نافعة"   ومن رموز التيارات الدينية "نصر فريد واصل، ومحمد بديع، والدكتور كمال   الهلباوي، وخيرت الشاطر، ومجدي حسين ، والدكتور عصام دربالة، ومحمد عبد   المقصود". ومن الرموز الوطنية "د. أحمد زويل، ود. عمار علي حسن، ود. هبة رؤوف، ود. فاروق الباز" ومن شباب الثورة "الشيخ مظهر شاهين، وعز الهواري ، و عز النجار، وهاني حنا عزيز، وأحمد فوزي، وحسام عامر، و طارق منير" . وأشار   البيان إلى أن مدة المجلس الرئاسي المدني هي 6 أشهر، تقوم بصياغة الدستور   خلال شهرين واجراء انتخابات مجلس الشعب خلال 3 شهور، على أن يتم إجراء   الانتخابات الرئاسية خلال شهر من توليها المسئولية، وتقتصر مهام المجلس   الرئاسي على تطهير الفساد، وتنفيذ تكليفات الثورة، على أن تكون لقراراته   قوة القانون، وأن تسقط فور انتخاب مجلس الشعب. كما  يلتزم  المجلس الرئاسي المدني حسبما ذكر أصحاب الصفحة في منشوراتهم؛ بوقف  جميع  المحاكمات العسكرية، ومراجعة جميع أحكامها بإحالة المدنيين إلى القضاء   المدني وإلتزام المجلس الرئاسي المدني بعزل النائب العام، وتشكيل لجنة   قضائية تحل محله، وتطهير الإعلام من الفساد ومنع فرض أي نوع من أنواع   الفساد أو الترهيب .



رد الأستاذ مجدى نجيب وهبة

هذا البيان الذى تم توزيعه بالميدان ، هو بيان كل التيارات   والاسماء الموجودة فيه اخوانية ومدسوسة  ولا يوجد بينهم اسم واحد فقط  يمكن  ان يمثل التيار المعتدل الليبرالى وعلى سبيل المثال صلاح ابو اسماعيل   سلفى  اللى كفر الاقباط ، هل يمكن ان يمثلنا
محمد البرادعى الذى سلم العراق للامريكان ، هل يمكن ان يمثلنا
عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح الاخوانى ، هل يمكن أن يمثلنا
محمد سليم العوا اللى قال ان الاديرة والكنائس مخزنة بالاسلحة وقال فتوى بكدة وطالب بهدم الكنائس ومنع الاجراس ، هل يمكن أن يمثلنا
هشام البسطويسى ، مستشار ورمز من رموز الاخوان اللى اقاله النظام السابق نتيجة ميوله المتطرفة ، هل يمكن ان يمثلنا
طارق البشرى الرجل الاخوانى المعروف ، هل يمكن أن يمثلنا
زكريا عبد العزيز واحمد مكى ومحمود الخضيرى ، هؤلاء   المستشارين احيلوا للتقاعد لانهم ضمن جماعة الاخوان المسلمين ولهم ملفات فى   امن االدولة ، وجرائمهم معروفة ، هل يمكن ان يمثلنا
امين اسكندر وجورج اسحق وكمال أبو عطية ومصطفى الجندى ،   احيلوا معظمهم الى امن الدولة وصدرت ضدهم احكام لانتمائاتهم الشيويعية   وفكرهم الماركسى ، هل يمكن ان يمثلنا
ضياء رشوان ، محامى الاخوان المسلمين والمتحدث الرسمى باسمهم ، هل يمكن ان يمثلنا
محمد عبد القدوس ، وبلال فضل ، وعلاء الاسوانى ، وحسن  نافعه ،  وان بدا بلال فضل وعلاء الاسوانى انهم غير اخوانيين ولكنهم اكثر  تطرفا من  محمد عبد القدوس وحسن نافعة .
التيارات الدينية نصر فريد واصل ومحمد بديع وكمال الهلباوى وخيرت الشاطر ومجدى حسين وعصام دربالة ومحمد عبد المقصود ، كلهم اخوان
نكتفى بذلك لنوضح للشعب وللعامة من هم  المعتصمين بميدان   التحرير ومن هم الذين يفرضون عليهم هذه الاجندة ويمثلون على العامة انهم   قاموا بطرد سليم العوا من الميدان او عدم قبول ايمن نور  فكل من فى الميدان   هو ماجور واخوانى ويقومون بتمثيلية مروعة لسرعة اسقاط الدولة وتسليمها   للاخوان المسلمني
هذا البيان يفضح هؤلاء ويكشف هويتهم حتى يفوق الشعب ويعرف كيف تدير الاحداث السياسية فى مصر لاسلمتها وتدميرها








صوت الأقباط المصريين*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*ﺍﻟﻐﺎﺯ ﺩﻩ ﺑﻴﺮﻭﺡ ﻣﻔﻌﻮﻟﻪ ﺑﻤﺠﺮﺩ ﺍﺳﺘﻨﺸﺎﻕ
 ﻫﻮﺍﺀ ﺑﻪ ﺛﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻛﺴﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺑﻮﻥ ، ﺍﺣﺮﻗﻮﺍ
 ﻓﺤﻢ ﻭﺍﻋﻤﻠﻮﺍ
 ﻗﻌﺪﺍﺕ ﻟﻴﻪ ﻭﺧﻠﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﺑﻴﻦ ﻳﺸﻤﻮﺍ
 ﻫﻮﺍﺀﻩ*​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*                 قراءة في بيان المشير طنطاوي - 22 نوفمبر 2011         *

[YOUTUBE]N90XvdPqFWU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

* عاجل | حريق فى سوق باب اللوق




 
الثلاثاء، 22 نوفمبر 2011 - 23:15

كتب إبراهيم أحمد 
اندلعت مساء، اليوم الثلاثاء، النيران فى محال بسوق باب اللوق الموجود فى   أحد الشوارع المؤدية لشارع محمد محمود بالتحرير، والكائن فيه العديد من   الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين، وتحاول سيارات الإطفاء دخول   المنطقة لإخماد النيران والسيطرة عليها.

تلقت الأجهزة الأمنية بالقاهرة، منذ قليل بلاغا بنشوب حريق فى عدد من   المحال بسوق باب اللوق، فانتقلت سيارات الإطفاء إلى محل الحريق، إلا أن   الاشتباكات أعاقت دخول سيارات الإطفاء إلى السوق، لإخماد الحريق نظرا لأن   السوق فى شارع يؤدى إلى شارع محمد محمود بالتحرير، وتحاول سيارات الإطفاء   دخول الشارع للسيطرة على النيران. 

علم "اليوم السابع" أن إلقاء زجاجات الملوتوف تسبب فى إحراق جهاز تكييف خاص   بأحد محال السوق، وهو ما تسبب فى اشتعال النيران بالتكييف وامتداد  النيران  لمحتويات المحل، بالإضافة إلى امتداد النيران إلى المحل المجاور  له، وتبين  أن المحلين المشتعلة فيهما النيران أحدهما للملابس وآخر محل  لحوم، ويحاول  أهالى المنطقة حاليا السيطرة على النيران قبل امتدادها لباقى  محال السوق،  ومساعدة سيارات الإطفاء فى دخول المنطقة لإخماد النيران. 




 *​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

* Amira_Nosseir * 
*     بصوا مش عايزه ابقى بطلع اشاعات بس في حد "بيأكدلي" ان الاعتصام في الميدان هيتفض*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو عاجل جدا || واقتحام الاقسام بالاسكندريه الان
[YOUTUBE]PvVQA_Schso[/YOUTUBE]
​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | الإسكندرية | قوات الأمن تداهم المستشفى الميداني وتعتقل أحد الأطباء ويدعى إيهاب محمد, وسط إطلاق كثيف لقنابل الغاز*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | المنصورة | منذ قليل امام مديرية الامن , واشتباكات عنيفة بين المتظاهرين وقوات الامن , بين التراشق بالطوب وقنابل الغاز والخرطوش*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

* ''التحالف المصرى'' يرفض بيان المشير ويؤكد استمراره فى الاعتصام بالتحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*البسطويسى: المجلس العسكرى فقد رصيده.. والشعب لن يقبل ببقائه*
*فى أول رد فعل لمرشحى الرئاسة على بيان المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، أكد المستشار هشام البسطويسى نائب رئيس محكمة النقض والمرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، أن الشعب لم يقبل ببقاء المجلس العسكرى فى السلطة بعد اليوم، خاصة بعد تورط المجلس العسكرى فى عمليات العنف والقتل ضد المتظاهرين السلميين فى ميدان التحرير.

وقال البسطويسى، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن بيان المجلس لا يتناسب مع مطالب الثوار فى ميدان التحرير ولا يغطى مطالب ميدان التحرير، معتبراً أن المجلس العسكرى فقد رصيده لدى المصريين بعد أن اعتدوا على المتظاهرين وقتل العشرات خلال الأيام الماضية، مطالباً المجلس العسكرى بالتنحى فوراً عن السلطة وتسليمها لحكومة إنقاذ وطنى أو مجلس رئاسى مدنى.

وأضاف المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية: "هذه الفرصة الأخيرة للمجلس العسكرى حتى لا يفقد تعاطف الشعب معه كما فعل مبارك قبل أيام من تنحيه عن السلطة"، واصفاً طرح المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى استفتاءً حول ترك المجلس العسكرى للسلطة بعد استفاء الشعب المصرى، بأنها مماطلة من المجلس فى تسليم السلطة للمدنيين، مؤكداً على أن استمرار المجلس العسكرى فى السلطة لن يحل الأزمات الحالية التى تعيشها مصر وليس فى مصلحة الشعب المصرى بقاء المجلس العسكرى الذى يدير المرحلة الانتقالية لصالح النظام السابق.

وأكد البسطويسى، على أن إجراء أى انتخابات فى ظل بقاء المجلس العسكرى فى السلطة لن تكون محل ثقة من الشعب المصرى ولن تحقق تطلعات الشعب المصرى فى انتقال عادل للسلطة، معتبراً أن إجراء الانتخابات فى ظل الفترة الحالية سيجلب مشكلات على مصر.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | ميدان التحرير | القنابل المسيلة للدموع تسقط فى شارع الفلكى بعد تقدم الامن المركزى بأتجاه الميدان من عدة محاور*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*الناس اللى فى بيتها و متضررة من الغاز - ابدأوا حملة بلاغات للنائب العام.  اتصلوا ب ١٢٤ و ارسلوا له تلغرافات على دار القضاء العالى و اشتكوا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*النائب العام يستدعى مسئولين بالداخلية للتحقيق معهم بأحداث التحرير*
*أكد المستشار عادل السعيد، النائب العام المساعد المتحدث الرسمى للنيابة العامة، أنه سيتم استدعاء عدد من المسئولين بوزارة الداخلية للتحقيق معهم حول الأحداث وفق ما يقتضيه التحقيق.

وقال السعيد، إن النيابة العامة تناشد كل من لديه معلومات يمكن أن تساعد النيابة العامة فى التحقيقات التى تجريها فى أحداث المواجهات التى شهدها ميدان التحرير وشارع محمد محمود والمناطق المجاورة له التقدم بها للنيابة.

وأوضح أن النائب العام شكل فرق تحقيق من نيابات وسط وشرق وشمال وجنوب القاهرة للتحقيق فى الأحداث، وأنه تم سماع أقوال المصابين وأسر الشهداء، وتم التحقيق مع أكثر من 400 متهم، وأخلى سبيل أغلبهم وسيتم إخلاء سبيل الباقين فور سماع أقوالهم للاستفادة من شهادتهم حول الأحداث.

وأشار المستشار عادل السعيد، إلى أن النائب العام يتابع التحقيقات التى تجرى فى جميع النيابات على مستوى الجمهورية حول الأحداث أولا بأول، وقال إن النيابة العامة بدأت منذ مساء الجمعة الماضى التحقيقات فى كل الأحداث.

وعن التحقيقات فى أحداث ماسبيرو التى أحيلت للنيابة العامة من النيابة العسكرية قال المتحدث الرسمى باسم النيابة، إنه سيتم البدء فى استكمال التحقيقات بعد فحص الملفات الواردة من النيابة العسكرية، مشيرا إلى أن المتهمين الثلاثة الأمريكيين الذين ألقى القبض عليهم فى شارع محمد محمود خلال المواجهات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين سيتم عرضهم على النيابة خلال ساعات.*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*لتحرير | القنابل المسيلة للدموع تسقط فى شارع الفلكى بعد تقدم الامن الامركزى بأتجاه الميدان من عدة محاور *


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*"6 إبريل" ترفض نتائج لقاء "العسكرى" مع ممثلى القوى السياسية*
*أعربت حركة شباب 6 إبريل عن رفضها لنتائج الاجتماع الذى جمع المجلس العسكرى بممثلى القوى السياسية اليوم، موضحة أن القوى المشاركة باللقاء لا تمثل ميدان التحرير ولم تتواجد بين ثائرى ميدان التحرير.

وقالت حركة 6 إبريل فى بيانها الصادر اليوم الثلاثاء، إن مطالب ميدان التحرير محددة ومعلنة سلفاً ولا تفاوض عليها، مطالبة المجلس العسكرى بالاستجابة لها وتنفيذها على الفور.

واتهمت حركة شباب 6 إبريل، المجلس العسكرى بالفشل فى إدارة المرحلة الانتقالية تماماً.*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*ابراهيم الهضيبي : الغاز في الميدان الان مختلف و والخطاب عديم النفع لان السلطه المتكلمه غير شرعيه ‎@ONtveg*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

* ONtveg   ONtv   * 
*     إبراهيمالهضيبي: مش هنمشي غير باستفتاء أكنهم جم باستفتاء .. لابد من إيجاد شرعية بديلة تستلم السلطة فوراً*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*في طيارات عسكرية هليكوبتر بتطير على ارتفاع منخفض في سماء الميدان دلوقتي*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*معتز الدمرداش علي قناه الحياه ...بيان عاجل لسامي عنان بعد قليل*


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*اسمع يا طنطاوى *


* بجد ملكش حق تلوم على الشعب ده لانه تعب كتير وكفايه كده قوى *
[YOUTUBE]Kgk2DHTW5bs&feature[/YOUTUBE]​ 

​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*"القاهرة" تحذر من انقطاع التيار الكهربائى بميدان التحرير*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

* ONtveg   ONtv   * *                    د. أحمد فاروق: اعتقال الأطباء تم عن طريق حبس الأطباء داخل المستشفى وإطلاق قنابل غاز الخردل عليهم ثم اعتقالهم
*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*د. أحمد عاطف: يطلق على المتظاهرين ٣ أنواع من الغاز .. مسيل للدموع، سي آر وقنابل بدون بيانات رائحتها الخردل*


----------



## tasoni queena (22 نوفمبر 2011)

> إبراهيمالهضيبي: مش هنمشي غير باستفتاء أكنهم جم باستفتاء .. لابد من إيجاد شرعية بديلة تستلم السلطة فوراً
> 
> ​



ما هو الاستفتاء اللى طلبه المشير ده عامل زى

اتنين متجوزين عرفى

ومصممين يطلقوا عند مأذون


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*صورة عجبتنى فى الميدان اليوم وصورتها *​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*الهتاف الآن إيد واحدة أمام خيمة عقيد أمن الدولة المحتجز بميدان التحرير بعد محاولة البعض الفتك به*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 نوفمبر 2011)

​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

* الان الهتاف بشدة داخل الميدان ارحل يعنى امشى يااللى مابتفهمشى ، الشعب يريد اسقاط المشير





*


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*مصر تعيش عصرها الذهبى بشبابها الثائر
*
[YOUTUBE]ZCHRvLpuOdA&NR[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

* الشباب يدافعون عن ميدان التحرير بكل قوتهم ويصنعون حفر من النار بالارض*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*علاء الاسواني: ما يرتكب في ميدان التحرير جريمة حرب بالمقاييس الدولية*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

* صوره لأحد القنابل التى تلقى على المتظاهرين فى المنيا*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*الأسواني : المسؤول الأول والأخير عن أحداث التحرير الدامية هم القوات المسلحة وقوات وزارة الداخلية*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

* mohamedelgarhey   محمد الجارحى   * 
*ضابط  أمن الدولة يلفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة بعد فتك متظاهرين به عند إخراجه من الخيمة  المحتجز فيها..لم أكن أتمني إن أري هذا المشهد في حياتي*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*علاء الاسواني : العجيب ان يقتل الشهداء بفلوسهم !!! ‎@ONtveg*‏


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*لم نتأكد بعد وفاة ضابط أمن الدولة المسلح المقبوض عليه في الميدان والوضع صعب جدا*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*علاء الاسواني: المجلس العسكري دافع عن نظام مبارك دفاعا مستميتا*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*اابراهيم عيسي : لحظات ويعرض فيديو يكشف هروب مبارك السري من المستشفي *


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*علاء الاسواني: الانفلات الامني مصنوع ومتعمد ولو لدى المجلس العسكري اي ارادة سياسية لمحاربة الانفلات لتم السيطرة عليه*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*الحرية والعدالة ينفى تأييد الحزب لتشكيل حكومة برئاسة البرادعى ‎*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*علاء الاسواني: ما يحدث ليس صراعا بين معتصمين واجهزة امن وانما بين الثوار  ونظام مبارك نظام مبارك سقط وده الدور التاني وسقط فيه برضه*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*تميم البرغوثي: تقوم الثورات لتغيير نظم الحكم لا لنقل السلطة من الرئيس الى وزير دفاعه*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*رايح على الميدان دلوقتى انا وواحد صحبى مسلم واحتمال نبات لحد الصبح
*


----------



## fredyyy (22 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الأسواني : المسؤول الأول والأخير عن أحداث التحرير الدامية هم *
> *القوات المسلحة *
> *وقوات وزارة الداخلية*


 
*كلامك معناه *

*نحط الأولادني في السجن الحربي *

*ونبيِّت التاني في المعتقل *

*ولا يبقى أمام الشعب إلا البلطجية من الداخل ... واسرائيل من الخارج *

*العاقل يحسب الكلام ... قبل ما يُخرج من فمه ... هو ده المُفكِّر الصح ... لازم كلامه يبقى صح *

.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد  | مصر | د. أبو الفتوح | تويتر | وما رأيته بعيني في التحرير هو عدوان على  الشعب المصري , ولا حديث عن أي مبادرات أو حلول قبل توقف العدوان على  الشباب في ميدان التحرير 

 كنت في الميدان الان . غاز غريب يملئ الاجواء والمعتصمون يختنقون هل هذا هو حق الاعتصام الذي تحدث عنه طنطاوي #*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

من. امام محمد محمود الغاز المسيل تراه بوضوح فى سماء الميدان وعربات الاسعاف وموتسييكلات تنقل المصابيين إلى المستشفيات الميدانيه


----------



## رضا السيد (22 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يحفظ مصر بلدكم وبلدى ومش عارف هنروح ع فين


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

تم عمل ممر عن طريق حبل لسهولة مرور العربيات جارى التصوير والرفع على الفيس اتمنى حدا ينزلها هتا


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

من امام جامع عمر مكرم زحمه شديده حيث الظابط الممسوك بالميدان تم
احتجازه بداخل الجامع


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*تصوير مينا البطل *​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

الميدان به اعداد هاءله تكفى لاعتصام واكثر


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*





مينا البطل : صوره للخيام والمعتصمين*​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

الان شاب مصرى يحاول تسلق جدار مجمع التحرير لتعليق يافطه الصوره على الفيس


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> الان شاب مصرى يحاول تسلق جدار مجمع التحرير لتعليق يافطه الصوره على الفيس


*
ودى الصورة الى على الفيس 




*​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

نجح الشاب فى تسلق الجدار. وجارى العداد لتعليق اليافطه


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

كوكى هتلاقى صور تانى نزليها وانا ناو هصور وارفع صور تانى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*نزلت اخر 3 صورتهم يا مينا*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*جارى رفع اليافطه









*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*







عربية اسعاف داخل ممر عربيات الاسعاف تتوجه لمحمد محمود لحمل مصابيين





جارى الان تنظيف الميدان من قبل الثوار*
*





تصوير مينا البطل *​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

هحاول ارجع تانى لمحمد محمود اصورلكم. كام صوره. مع ان ريحة الغاز هناك صعبه بجد اللى بيستحمل هناك بيبقى بطل


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يحفظك  يا مينا ويحفظ كل الناس هناك
ربنا معاكو


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

عربيات الاسعاف كل. ثوانى بتمر. لنقل المصابيين


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*لما ريحته تروح ابقا ارجع مش لازم والغاز موجود*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*
اول محمد محمود





**صوره لباب محل بيتزا هات





*
*عربيتين اسعاف يحملون مصابيين من داخل محمد محمود*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2011)

هحاول ادخل لحد الجامعه الامريكيه هى. تعتبر فى نص محمد محمود معانا يارب

:d


----------



## The Antiochian (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا مينا يا حبيبي خطوتك الأخيرة جهل ، أتحدث بدافع محبتي وخوفي عليك ، ولكن قد يكون الغاز سماً بطيئاً تتأخر تفاعلاته ونتائجها في الجسم ، وقد يكونُ مسرطناً وآثاره فظيعة ، هذا ما أبسط ما يستطيعه السلاح الكيماوي ، لذلك أرجوك أن تبتعد عنه قدر الإمكان .*


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)

تم ضرب قنبلة غاز الان بمنتصف محمد محمود


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)

الشارع ضلمه ولما بصور مش بيطلع الغاز


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*حياتك ولا تصوير الغاز :**D*​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)

رجعت لنسمه. عشان استنشق شوية هوا نقى مش نقى اوى بس اهو انقى من بتاع محمد محمود ههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*امام هارديز






*​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)

تجمعات تمنع خروج عقيد الامن الممسوك فى الميدان من جامع عمر مكرم لعلاجه اثر ضرب مبرح كان سيوءدى بحياته وثوار يحاولون باستماته لخروجه لتلقى العلاج وتسليمه


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)

ابويا اتصل بيا وقالى تعالى للاسف مش هعرف اعتصم انهرده يوم تانى بقى
كان معكم ابو نسمه من ميدان التحرير رأسا :d


----------



## candy shop (23 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ابويا اتصل بيا وقالى تعالى للاسف مش هعرف اعتصم انهرده يوم تانى بقى
> كان معكم ابو نسمه من ميدان التحرير رأسا :d



ربنا يخليك يا ابو نسمه  ( يا مينا يا بطل )
​


----------



## marcelino (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*أصغرشهيد للثورة طفل رضيع بطنطا*

  		 		   			 								الغربية – رفيق ناصف: 			 	   		منذ 14 دقيقة 1 ثانية  		 

 	لقى طفل رضيع بمدينة طنطا مصرعه إختناقا بغازالقنابل المسيلة للدموع والتى  أطلقتها قوات الأمن المركزى المتواجدة أمام مبنى مديرية أمن الغربية ودخان  قنابل المولوتوف من قبل المتظاهرين المحاولين إقتحام مبنى المديرية.

 	كانت قوات الأمن المركزى بشارع النادى بطنطا الكائن به مبنى مديرية أمن  الغربية قامت بإطلاق مكثف لقنابل المسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين بعد أن  تمكنوا من إقتحام البوابة الرئيسية للمديرية لإجبارهم على التراجع مما تسبب  فى وجود غاز كثيف ودخان غطى سماء شارع المديرية زاد منه القاء المنظاهرين  قنابل المولوتوف.وفى نفس الوقت كانت سيدة تدعى حنان محمد عمران 26سنة تسير  فى شارع جانبى للمديرية غطت سمائه تلك الغازات والدخان مما أصاب الطفل  باختناق وضيق تنفس لقى على إثره مصرعه ليصبح أصغر شهيد فى الثورة المصرية.​
اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - أصغرشهيد للثورة طفل رضيع بطنطا 
​​​


----------



## candy shop (23 نوفمبر 2011)

حرام والله 

ده جريمه فى حق الشعب 

ذنبه ايه طفل زى ده 

ربنا ينتقم  من كل واحد اسقط شهيد
​


----------



## marcelino (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه عاجل الاخبارية | مصر - الدستور الأصلى - مفاجأة.. مصادر تؤكد: مبارك غادر المركز الطبي العالمي سرا..!!
 علم «الدستور الأصلي» من مصادر مطلعة أن الرئيس #Egypt #News #UNN  #tahrirالمخلوع محمد حسني مبارك غير متواجدا بالمركز الطبي العالمي التابع  للقوات المسلحة والواقع على طريق مصر-إسماعيلية الصحراوي.
 المصدر أكد  أن الرئيس المخلوع غادر المستشفى منذ فترة – لم يحددها – سرا عقب أحداث  الرد في قضية قتل المتظاهرين، ورحج المصدر أن يكون مبارك متواجدا بالفيلا  الخاصة به في قرية عرابي والواقعة على طريق مصر-إسماعيلية الصحراوي.
 يذكر أن الرئيس المخلوع تم إيداعه المركز الطبي العالمي شهر أغسطس الماضي بعد انعقاد أولى جلسات محاكمته بتهمة قتل المتظاهرين.*



!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## marcelino (23 نوفمبر 2011)

لا سحر ولا شعوذه





​


----------



## candy shop (23 نوفمبر 2011)

يعنى مفيش فرق

نفس الكلام سيناريو واحد

حاجه غريبه 

ربنا يعديها على خير 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*ما بين شباب عنيد متمسك باحلامه ولو كانت ثمنها نهايته وبين جيش اعتاد الا يتعامل الا مع الاعداء بكل قسوه لاخر قطرة دم اتمنى الا ينتهى الامر بمأساه يسجلها التاريخ كبقعه سوداء ع ثوبك يا مصر ....!!!*


----------



## grges monir (23 نوفمبر 2011)

المشهد يعيد نفسة ثانية
متى سوف نتحرك للامام لاللخلف؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخوان بيقولوا ايه .. احنا نستنى لو الثورة فشلت نشمت ..... ولو نجحت نركب....
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
انا بقى بقولهم / اهم حاجه ماتنسوش دعاء الركوب !!!!!!!!


----------



## tasoni queena (23 نوفمبر 2011)

لالا فى تغير فى لغة الخطاب برده

حسنى مبارك :-  ايها الاخوة المواطنون

طنطاوى :- شعب مصر المجيد


----------



## tasoni queena (23 نوفمبر 2011)

مبرووووك عقبال نهائى التصفيات ​


----------



## بإسلامي افتخر (23 نوفمبر 2011)

الشيخ حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل يفك اسر ضابط امن الدولة وينقله للمستشفى وقال مهما كانت الظروف ومهما فعل من حقه تلقي العلاج

قناة الحكمة


----------



## بإسلامي افتخر (23 نوفمبر 2011)

ومصدر عسكري وامني ينفي اطلاق غازات سامة على المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير نقلا عن قناة العربية وجريدة الشروق

قناة الحكمة


----------



## بإسلامي افتخر (23 نوفمبر 2011)

حصل خطأ مني هو مصدر عسكري ومصدر طبي


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*للمرة الثانية.. القبض على أمين شرطة بأمن الدولة بالميدان بحوزته مسدس*
*ألقت اللجان الشعبية القبض على أمين شرطة تابع لجهاز أمن الدولة المنحل، أثناء تواجده بميدان التحرير، وقاموا باحتجازه فى المقر الرئيسى للجان الشعبية.

وقال شاهد عيان، يقوم بتأمين أحد مداخل ميدان التحرير، إنه فوجئ بأحد الأشخاص يسأل عن الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل وعن مكان تواجده، مدعيا أنه طبيب أسنان.

وأضاف الشاهد، أنه عندما جاء أحد أطباء الأسنان من المستشفى الميدانى ووقف معهما، سأله عن إمكانية المشاركة فى علاج المصابين فى الميدان، فتلعثم فى الكلام، مما أثار الريبة حوله، مشيرا إلى أنهم قاموا بتفتيشه فوجدوا معه سلاحا ناريا مدعما بكاتم صوت، وبطاقة شخصية تفيد بأنه أمين شرطة بجهاز أمن الدولة "المنحل"، لافتا إلى أنهم حصلوا على هاتفه المحمول وجدوا به أرقام تليفونات لعقداء وعمداء وضباط أمن دولة.

يأتى هذا بعد أن ألقى القبض على ضابط أمن دولة انهال عليه المتظاهرون وتم نقله إلى أحد المستشفيات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*الصحة: ارتفاع حالات الوفاة إلى 32 شخصا والمصابين لـ 871 *
*أعلن الدكتور عادل العدوى، مساعد وزير الصحة بشئون الطب العلاجى أن عدد حالات الوفاة فى اشتباكات التحرير التى بدأت الأحد الماضى ارتفعت إلى 32 حالة، بالإضافة إلى ارتفاع حالات المصابين إلى 871 حالة. 

وأضح أنه تم نقل 294 حالة إصابة للمستشفيات وتم إسعاف 103 مصابين فى سيارات الإسعاف والعيادات المتنقلة المتواجدة فى الميدان ومستشفى سيمون بوليفيار المجاور لمسجد عمر مكرم، بالإضافة إلى 474 مصابا تم إسعافه داخل الميدان. *


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*كتبت نورا فخرى

علن اتحاد شباب الثورة رفضه ما جاء بخطاب المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى، معتبراً إياه محاولة للتجاهل والالتفاف على مطالب الشعب المصرى، الذى خرج إلى الميادين للمطالبة بتنحى المجلس العسكرى عن الحكم وتسليم السلطة إلى حكومة إنقاذ وطنى، تتولى مهام الحكم فى المرحلة الانتقالية، داعياً الشعب المصرى للتظاهر فى مليونية تنحى المجلس العسكرى الجمعة القادم بجميع ميادين مصر.

وتعليقاً على ما ورد بخطاب المشير حول الاستفتاء، إذا لزم الأمر، حول بقاء المجلس العسكرى فى الحكم من عدمه، قال الاتحاد، إن المجلس العسكرى لم يأت باستفتاء شعبى للحكم حتى ينادى بإجراء استفتاء حول وجوده فى الحكم، وكان الشعب المصرى يأمل أن ينفذ المجلس مطالب الثورة، لكنه تخاذل، على حد وصفه، فى تنفيذها، وواجه الثوار بالمحاكمات العسكرية وإطلاق الرصاص والقنابل عليهم.

وتابع الاتحاد، أن الشعب المصرى بكافة طوائفة خرج إلى الشارع بالملايين خلال الأسبوع الجارى، يطالب بتسليم السلطة إلى حكم مدنى، وهو الأمر الذى اعتبره الاتحاد شكلا ديمقراطيا مباشرا يعبر عن رغبة الجماهير الرافضة للحكم العسكرى، وهو ما يميز الموجة الثانية من الثورة المصرية التى يقودها شباب الثورة وأطياف الشعب المصرى، والتى خلت من الأحزاب التقليدية وبعض القوى الدينية.

وأوضح الاتحاد، أن من قتلوا فى التحرير على أيدى ورصاص الداخلية والشرطة العسكرية وقوات الجيش فى عدد من المحافظات "شهداء" وليسوا ضحايا، كما ذكر المشير، فهم قتلوا عمداً مع سبق الإصرار والترصد وليس بالخطأ أو المصادفة، كما اعتبر المشير، وطالب الاتحاد بمحاسبة المسئولين عن إطلاق النار، خاصة اللواء حمدى بدين، قائد الشرطة العسكرية، واللواء حسن الروينى، قائد المنطقة المركزية، أعضاء المجلس العسكرى، إضافة إلى محاسبة قيادات الداخلية، وعلى رأسهم وزير الداخلية منصور العيسوى.

وأكد الاتحاد على استمراره فى الاعتصام والتظاهر اليومى فى ميدان التحرير وفى جميع ميادين مصر حتى تنفيذ جميع المطالب وتنحى المجلس العسكرى وتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطنى من شرفاء الوطن، لتولى مسئوليات الحكم بشكل كامل، رافضاً ما تم بين بعض الأحزاب السياسية والمجلس العسكرى، الذى يفتقد الشرعية، لأنه اتفاق من لا يملك لمن لا يستحق، فهذه الأحزاب لا تمثل إلا نفسها وليس لها وجود فى الميدان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*المستشفى الميدانى يتلقى 88 حالة إصابة اليوم *
*قال الدكتور أحمد مصطفى، مدير المستشفى الميدانى المجاور لشارع محمد محمود وطبيب بمستشفى قصر العينى، إن عدد حالات الإصابة منذ صباح اليوم الأربعاء وحتى الآن 88 حالة، منهم 12 حالة إصابة برصاص مطاطى وخرطوش و8 حالات إصابة بالوجه والرأس بالإضافة إلى حالات اختناق.

الجدير بالذكر أن المستشفى الميدانى المجاور لشارع محمد محمود تعتبر من أهم المستشفيات الموجودة بالميدان.*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*الأمم المتحدة تطالب بالتحقيق حول أسباب مقتل المتظاهرين بالتحرير
الأربعاء، 23 نوفمبر 2011 - 12:51

طالبت مفوضة حقوق الإنسان فى الأمم المتحدة نافى بيلاى اليوم الأربعاء، السلطات المصرية بوقف "الاستخدام المفرط للقوة" ضد المتظاهرين المطالبين بتخلى الجيش عن الحكم وفتح "تحقيق محايد ومستقل" حول ملابسات سقوط قتلى فى صفوفهم.

وقالت بيلاى "أطالب بإلحاح السلطات المصرية بوقف الاستخدام المفرط للقوة ضد المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير وسائر أنحاء البلاد"، مؤكدة "وجوب فتح تحقيق سريع ومحايد ومستقل".*


----------



## بإسلامي افتخر (23 نوفمبر 2011)

طرد وزير الصحة من التحرير بعد تصريحات نفى فيها استخدام غاز مثير للأعصاب ضد المتظاهرين في الحرير

قناة الحكمة


----------



## بإسلامي افتخر (23 نوفمبر 2011)

حريق هائل بالجامعة الأمريكية من ناحية شارع محمد محمود والسنة اللهب تخرج من النوافذ

قناة الحكمة نقلا عن الوفد


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | بيان جديد وردنا من وزارة الداخلية قبل قليل | #RNN

صرح مصدر أمنى مسئول بأنه لا صحة لما رددته بعض وسائل الإعلام حول ضبط شخص يدعى / عبد المنعم عبد الحفيظ حمدان ويحمل كارنيه عقيد بجهاز مباحث أمن الدولة السابق 
وأكد المصدر أنه بعد الفحص والمراجعة تبين أن الشخص المذكور لا علاقة له بجهاز الشرطة ولايعمل بجهاز مباحث أمن الدولة السابق أو قطاع الأمن الوطنى الحالى أو أياً من أجهزة أو قطاعات وزارة الداخلية 
وناشد المصدر الجميع عدم الإنسياق وراء الشائعات المغرضة التى تستهدف النيل من وزارة الداخلية والتى من المتوقع أن تتزايد خلال الأيام القادمة

وأهاب المصدر المواطنين الشرفاء ضبط وتسليم أى شخص يدعى إنتمائه لجهاز الشرطة لأقرب وحدة عسكرية بالقوات المسلحة أو لأقرب جهة شرطية لفحص موقفه وإتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية تجاهه 

يذكر أن شبكة رصد قد قامت بنشر حق الرد من عائلة الأستاذ عبد المنعم وكان هذا نصها 

رصد | حق الرد | محمد فرج ابن أخت الضابط الذي ألقي القبض عليه بالتحرير أرسل لرصد هذه الرسالة و ننقلها كما وصلت #RNN

يا اساتذة الضابط اللى انتم بتقولو اتمسك فى الميدان دة خالى ودة فعلا ضابط شرطة بس متقاعد فوق الستين ومش من العقل ان لما ينزل حد فى الاحداث دى ينزل واحد فوق الستين ولوحدة يعنى الكلام كله كدب دة ساب عربيتة علشان الاحداث وكان راكب ميكروباص ومسكوه ونزلوه وكان معاه فعلا سلاحه غير الميري وكان فارغ من الرصاص وما كنش متوجه من الاساس الميدان او حتى داخل دة كان معدى بمكروباص ونزلوة وماكنش امن دوله من الاساس كان ضابط حراسات خاصة ارحمونا شائعات ارجوكم والراجل ما متش وكمان هو بين الحياة والموت واللى خرجه من ايديهم حازم ابو اسماعيل وبما انه كان على المعاش فالشرطة رفضة انتمائه ليهم*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*حريق هائل بالجامعة الأمريكية من ناحية شارع محمد محمود.. وألسنة اللهب تخرج من النوافذ
شريف أبو الفضل 23-11-2011 | 14:01 1   

شب حريق هائل بمبني الجامعة الأمريكية بشارع محمد محمود، نتيجة تبادل قوات الشرطة والمتظاهرين إلقاء القنابل المسيلة للدموع والحجارة. وغطت سحابة الدخان المنطقة المحيطة بالجامعة والشارع، وظهرت ألسنة اللهب من نوافذ المبني. 

جدير بالذكر، أن المتظاهرين كانوا قد اعتلوا المبني الذي شب فيه الحريق، ولم يتضح حتى الآن أنهم تمكنوا من النزول أم لا، وتحاول قوات الأمن تفريق المتظاهرين من الشارع لتمكين سيارات الإطفاء من السيطرة علي الحريق.*


----------



## tasoni queena (23 نوفمبر 2011)

طرد وزير الصحة من التحرير 




 طرد وزير الصحة من ميدان التحرير 

كتبت- هبة كمال: 

قام المتظاهرون بميدان التحرير منذ قليل بطرد د.عمرو حلمى وزير الصحة والسكان خلال تفقده سير عملية إسعاف المصابين، بعد تصريحات نفى فيها استخدام غاز مثير للأعصاب، وأن غاز الأعصاب له أعراض مختلفة تماما عما تم رصده من قبل الأطباء على مصابين.
وأوضح حلمى أنه أمر بتكوين لجنة ثلاثية بعد الحصول على عينات من قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع في التحرير لتحليلها والتأكد من خلوها من أي مواد ضارة أو غير معترف بها.

وأكد أن العبوات التي تم الحصول عليها من صناعة أمريكية وليست منتهية الصلاحية وأنه حتى بفرض أنها منتهية الصلاحية فهذا يعني أنها فقدت المادة الفاعلة بها وأصبحت غير مؤثرة أو أقل ضررًا.

واثارت تصريحات حلمى حفيظة المتظاهرين وقاموا بطرد الوزير قبل إتمام جولته.
وتعرض د.عمرو حلمى وزير الصحة والسكان لهجوم أثناء تواجده بميدان التحرير صباح اليوم وذلك خلال عقده للمؤتمر الصحفى خلف مسجد عمر مكرم .

عندما علم المتظاهرون بقدوم وزير الصحة وعقب نزوله من سيارته بدأ التدافع عليه من المتظاهرين ووقف قليلا حتى وجد التدافع يزداد وهذا ما جعله يغادر الميدان مسرعا.
وأشار حلمى خلال المؤتمر الصحفى ان الوزارة قامت بدفع جميع سيارات الاسعاف لميدان التحرير وذلك لإنقاذ المتظاهرين لافتا الى انه قام برفع حالة الطوارئ بجميع مستشفيات وزارة الصحة.

وعن الغاز المسيل للدموع قال إنه قام بتشكيل لجنة لتحليل الغاز وبحث ما اذا كان يؤدى الى تدمير الاعصاب ام لا، كما انه قام بتكليف اطباء من الجراحة والعظام بمستشفى منشية البكرى للنزول الى ميدان التحرير ومساعدة اطباء المستشفى الميدانى مشددا على ان الوزارة تقوم بتقديم كافة المساعدات والمستلزمات الطبية للمستشفى الميدانى موجها التحية والتقدير لهم .
وفى سياق متصل أعلنت وزارة الصحة ان إجمالى أعداد المصابين منذ مساء امس وحتى اليوم وصل الى 1150 حالة هذا بالاضافة الى 32 حالة وفاة منهم 28 حالة من القاهرة وحالتان بالاسكندرية وحالة بالاسماعيلية وحالتان بمرسى مطروح.

الوفد


----------



## AdmanTios (23 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*"شباب الثورة" يدعو لمليونية "تنحى العسكرى" الجمعة المقبلة*
*أعلن اتحاد شباب الثورة رفضه ما جاء بخطاب المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى، معتبراً إياه محاولة للتجاهل والالتفاف على مطالب الشعب المصرى، الذى خرج إلى الميادين للمطالبة بتنحى المجلس العسكرى عن الحكم وتسليم السلطة إلى حكومة إنقاذ وطنى، تتولى مهام الحكم فى المرحلة الانتقالية، داعياً الشعب المصرى للتظاهر فى مليونية تنحى المجلس العسكرى الجمعة القادم بجميع ميادين مصر.

وتعليقاً على ما ورد بخطاب المشير حول الاستفتاء، إذا لزم الأمر، حول بقاء المجلس العسكرى فى الحكم من عدمه، قال الاتحاد، إن المجلس العسكرى لم يأت باستفتاء شعبى للحكم حتى ينادى بإجراء استفتاء حول وجوده فى الحكم، وكان الشعب المصرى يأمل أن ينفذ المجلس مطالب الثورة، لكنه تخاذل، على حد وصفه، فى تنفيذها، وواجه الثوار بالمحاكمات العسكرية وإطلاق الرصاص والقنابل عليهم.

وتابع الاتحاد، أن الشعب المصرى بكافة طوائفة خرج إلى الشارع بالملايين خلال الأسبوع الجارى، يطالب بتسليم السلطة إلى حكم مدنى، وهو الأمر الذى اعتبره الاتحاد شكلا ديمقراطيا مباشرا يعبر عن رغبة الجماهير الرافضة للحكم العسكرى، وهو ما يميز الموجة الثانية من الثورة المصرية التى يقودها شباب الثورة وأطياف الشعب المصرى، والتى خلت من الأحزاب التقليدية وبعض القوى الدينية.

وأوضح الاتحاد، أن من قتلوا فى التحرير على أيدى ورصاص الداخلية والشرطة العسكرية وقوات الجيش فى عدد من المحافظات "شهداء" وليسوا ضحايا، كما ذكر المشير، فهم قتلوا عمداً مع سبق الإصرار والترصد وليس بالخطأ أو المصادفة، كما اعتبر المشير، وطالب الاتحاد بمحاسبة المسئولين عن إطلاق النار، خاصة اللواء حمدى بدين، قائد الشرطة العسكرية، واللواء حسن الروينى، قائد المنطقة المركزية، أعضاء المجلس العسكرى، إضافة إلى محاسبة قيادات الداخلية، وعلى رأسهم وزير الداخلية منصور العيسوى.

وأكد الاتحاد على استمراره فى الاعتصام والتظاهر اليومى فى ميدان التحرير وفى جميع ميادين مصر حتى تنفيذ جميع المطالب وتنحى المجلس العسكرى وتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطنى من شرفاء الوطن، لتولى مسئوليات الحكم بشكل كامل، رافضاً ما تم بين بعض الأحزاب السياسية والمجلس العسكرى، الذى يفتقد الشرعية، لأنه اتفاق من لا يملك لمن لا يستحق، فهذه الأحزاب لا تمثل إلا نفسها وليس لها وجود فى الميدان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*أسر الشهداء يتقدمون بعشرات البلاغات ضد "المشير" و"العيسوى" *
*تقدم عدد من أسر الشهداء والمصابين فى أحداث 19 و 20 نوفمبر الجارى، والمعروفة إعلامياً بأحداث محمد محمود، ببلاغات للنائب العام المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود، يتهمون فيها المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، واللواء منصور العيسوى وزير الداخلية المستقيل، باستخدام العنف المفرط والغازات المحرمة دولياً، مما تسبب فى سقوط العديد من الضحايا، وطالبوا بإحالة المسئولين عن القضية للمحاكمة العاجلة.

ومن جهة أخرى، أكد المستشار عادل السعيد، النائب العام المساعد المتحدث الرسمى للنيابة العامة، أنه سيتم استدعاء عدد من المسئولين بوزارة الداخلية للتحقيق معهم حول الأحداث وفق ما يقتضيه التحقيق، وقال السعيد، إن النيابة العامة تناشد كل من لديه معلومات يمكن أن تساعد النيابة العامة فى التحقيقات التى تجريها فى أحداث المواجهات التى شهدها ميدان التحرير وشارع محمد محمود والمناطق المجاورة له التقدم بها للنيابة.

وأوضح أن النائب العام شكل فرق تحقيق من نيابات وسط وشرق وشمال وجنوب القاهرة للتحقيق فى الأحداث، وأنه تم سماع أقوال المصابين وأسر الشهداء، وتم التحقيق مع أكثر من 400 متهم، وأخلى سبيل أغلبهم وسيتم إخلاء سبيل الباقين فور سماع أقوالهم للاستفادة من شهادتهم حول الأحداث.

وأشار المستشار عادل السعيد، إلى أن النائب العام يتابع التحقيقات التى تجرى فى جميع النيابات على مستوى الجمهورية حول الأحداث أولا بأول، وقال إن النيابة العامة بدأت منذ مساء الجمعة الماضى التحقيقات فى كل الأحداث.

وعن التحقيقات فى أحداث ماسبيرو التى أحيلت للنيابة العامة من النيابة العسكرية قال المتحدث الرسمى باسم النيابة، إنه سيتم البدء فى استكمال التحقيقات بعد فحص الملفات الواردة من النيابة العسكرية، مشيرا إلى أن المتهمين الثلاثة الأمريكيين الذين ألقى القبض عليهم فى شارع محمد محمود خلال المواجهات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين سيتم عرضهم على النيابة خلال ساعات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*الثوار يسلمون أعضاء النيابة العامة قذائف وقنابل الأمن*
*سلم مجموعة من الثوار فى ميدان التحرير بعض المتظاهرين بشارع محمد محمود، مجموعة من القذائف والقنابل الملقاة عليهم من قبل قوات الأمن الموجودة أمام وزارة الداخلية إلى أعضاء النيابة العامة الذين توجهوا اليوم الأربعاء، للمرة الأولى، إلى ميدان التحرير لجمع الأدلة والوقائع للمتظاهرين بميدان التحرير.

وتوجه اثنان من أعضاء النيابة العامة صباح اليوم إلى ميدان التحرير، وقاموا بتفقد الميدان بأكمله، والدخول إلى شارع محمد محمود، وسؤال المتظاهرين حول وقائع إصابتهم وإطلاق النار عليهم، ومحاولة جمع الأدلة عن المتسبب الحقيقى عن الأحداث الدامية طوال الأيام الماضية، وتضمن مجموعة القنابل والقذائف التى تم تسليمها من قبل الثوار لأعضاء النيابة نماذج من قذائف مصرية وأمريكية الصنع تحت على قذائف تسمى "بيلى"، يتم به إحداث جروح بسيطة فى الجسم وإصابات بالغة فى العين، وأخرى قنابل أمريكية مسيلة للدموع وبعض القذائف خرطوش أمريكى تحدث إصابات بالغة بالجسم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*الأمن يلقى قنابل مسيلة للدموع على أعضاء النيابة بالتحرير*
*قام أفراد الأمن المركزى بإلقاء القنابل المسيلة للدموع على مكتبة الجامعة الأمريكية، وعلى المتظاهرين بشارع محمد محمود، والشوارع الجانبية المتفرعة منه، كما ألقت قوات الأمن القنابل أيضا على فريق النيابة العامة بميدان التحرير أثناء تحقيقهم فى البلاغ المقدم من نقيب الصحفيين ضد وزير الداخلية المستقيل.**وأصيب عدد من أعضاء النيابة بحالات اختناق وحرق فى العين، وابتعدوا بعدها عن موقع الاشتباك، والتف حولهم المتظاهرون، وطالبوهم بالقصاص من قوات الشرطة التى تستخدم العنف المفرط ضد المتظاهرين، واتجه بعدها فريق النيابة إلى وزارة الداخلية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*"الأوقاف" ترسل 5 سيارات نقل موتى و150 كفناً إلى التحرير*
*صرح الشيخ محمد عبد الرحمن مدير مديرية أوقاف القاهرة، أنه أجرى اتصالات بفاعلى الخير من أجل مساندة شباب التحرير، بعد تلقيه اتصالات عديدة منهم لمطالبته بالتدخل لتوفير بعض احتياجاتهم، مضيفا أنه اتصل على الفور بالجمعية الشرعية وبعض فاعلى الخير، وهو ما أسفر عن توفير 5 سيارات لدفن الموتى و5 سيارات إسعاف لنقل المصابين، وعدد من سيارات النصف نقل محملة بالبطاطين وأنابيب الأكسجين.

وأضاف مدير مديرية أوقاف القاهرة لـ "اليوم السابع"، أنه تم توفير 200 أنبوبة أكسجين و5 منظار حنجرى، كما تم إرسال ثلاث سيارات محملة بأكياس الدم من أئمة وعمال المديرية، وإرسال 150 كفنا لمشرحة زينهم ونقالة كهرباء وخيما و400 سندوتش.

وأشار عبد الرحمن أن المديرية لن تدخر جهداً فى سبيل تنفيذ مطالب شباب مصر المتظاهرين فى التحرير، من أجل تلبية مطالبهم المشروعة، وأنه سيرسل المزيد من احتياجاتهم بمساعدة من فاعلى الخير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*البدوى بعد اتصال مع عنان: "العسكرى" يبدأ تشكيل حكومة الإنقاذ*
*قال الفريق سامى عنان رئيس أركان القوات المسلحة نائب رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، إن المجلس العسكرى بدأ تنفيذ كافة ما تم الاتفاق عليه فى اجتماعه مع عدد من القوى السياسية أمس، فيما يتعلق بتشكيل حكومة الإنقاذ الوطنى التى تحقق أهداف الثورة، مع الوقف الفورى للعنف بجميع صوره ومن جميع الأطراف.

وقال عنان فى اتصال هاتفى مع الدكتور السيد البدوى رئيس حزب الوفد، إنه تواصل شخصيا مع وزير الداخلية، مطالبا إياه بوقف إطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع بجانب تكليف وزير الصحة بتحليل القنابل لتحديد نوع الغاز المستخدم فيها.

وقال عنان لـ"البدوى"، إن اللواء منصور العيسوى وزير الداخلية أبلغه فى اتصال هاتفى عن وجود عمليات منظمة للهجوم على أقسام الشرطة فى كافة المحافظات، موضحا أن القوات المسلحة تجرى الآن عمل موانع من قبل القوات المسلحة تحول دون الاحتكاك بين القائمين على حماية وزارة الداخلية والمتظاهرين، قائلا "سقوط وزارة الداخلية والعدوان عليها هو سقوط لهيبة الدولة وسيادتها".

وأكد عنان فى اتصاله على كفالة حق التظاهر والاعتصام السلمى بجميع صوره شريطة ألا يتعارض مع تسيير المرافق العامة والخاصة، مشيرا إلى أن النائب العام أكد له أنه تم الإفراج عن جميع المعتقلين الذين تم اعتقالهم منذ يوم السبت الماضى فيما عدا 5 أشخاص سيفرج عنهم قريبا.

وتابع عنان أنه جارى اتخاذ اللازم لعلاج المصابين على نفقة الدولة وتعويض أسر الشهداء، مع إحالة المسئولين عن أحداث ميدان التحرير إلى التحقيق الفورى وتقديمهم لمحاكمة علنية وعاجلة.

وجدد الفريق عنان ما أعلنه المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة فى خطابه أمس، على الجدول الزمنى لتسليم السلطة لرئيس منتخب قبل نهاية شهر يونيو القادم.

كما أكد الفريق سامى عنان خلال المحادثة التليفونية أن أقصر الطرق للوصول لحلول إيجابية تحقق ما يطالب به المعتصمون فى ميدان التحرير هى الحوار، ورحب بأن يجتمع مع شباب التحرير للحوار معهم فى أى وقت، وبأى عدد يرون تكليفه كى ينوب عنهم للاستماع إلى مطالبهم وإطلاعهم على ما يخفى من أمور عليهم بمنتهى الصراحة والشفافية، بهدف الوصول بسفينة الوطن إلى بر الأمان. *


----------



## oesi no (23 نوفمبر 2011)

يازين ما بعتوا 
بيفولوا على الناس


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*طوارئ "قصر العينى" تستقبل 75 حالة من متظاهرى التحرير*
*صرح الدكتور محمد شهاب الدين نائب مدير الطوارئ بمستشفى قصر العينى، بأن طوارئ قصر العينى استقبل صباح اليوم 75 حالة من متظاهرى التحرير.

وأشار شهاب الدين إلى أن معظم حالات الإصابة نتيجة اختناقات بالغاز المسيل للدموع، وزاد عددهم كثيراً عن الأيام الماضية، كما أن المصابين استنشقوا كميات كبيرة من الغاز، مشيرا إلى أن هناك حالات إصابات كبيرة من الطوب والحجارة.

وأوضح شهاب أن جميع الحالات تم نقلها عن طريق عربات الإسعاف، وتم اتخاذ الإجراءات الطبية اللازمة لإسعافهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*موسى وإسحاق ينسحبان من مؤتمر القوى السياسية اعتراضا على حمامات الدم بالتحرير*
*انسحب عمرو موسى الأمين العام السابق لجامعة الدول العربية والمرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، وجورج إسحاق الناشط الحقوقى، من اجتماع القوى السياسية الذى عقد اليوم الأربعاء، بقاعة المؤتمرات بمدينة نصر، اعتراضا على ما وصفاه بحمامات الدم الموجودة بميدان التحرير.

قال عمرو موسى، توجد أزمة كبيرة لا نستطيع أن نتجاهلها وهى خاصة بالوضع الأمنى والتعامل مع المتظاهرين، ومن الضرورى الوصول إلى حالة لتقبل كل الآراء المعارضة والإجابة على الأسئلة الضبابية للتحول إلى الطريق الديمقراطى.

وأكد موسى فى مؤتمر القوى السياسية الذى عقد بقاعة المؤتمرات الكبرى ظهر اليوم، أن المسألة يجب أن تعود إلى المربع الخاص بتحقيق أهداف الثورة، مشيرا إلى أن ما حدث أمس من الاتفاق على موعد نقل السلطة إلى سلطة مدنية منتخبة يعتبر تطورا واضحا، على ألا يتعدى الموعد آخر يونيو 2012، موضحا أن الآخرين يريدون سرعة تسليم السلطة قبل هذا الموعد.

وأضاف موسى أن الانتخابات يجب أن تكون فى مسارها الديمقراطى ولا يصح تأخرها، ويجب أن يتمكن كل المصريين من التصويت لصالح أول برلمان بعد الثورة، موضحا أن تشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطنى حتى يونيو القادم سوف تعمل على إنقاذ الموقف وإدارة المرحلة الانتقالية، حتى يتم تسليم السلطة لسلطة مدنية منتخبة، لافتا إلى أن كثيرا من المصريين يعانون فى هذه المرحلة، مطالبا الحضور بالترحم على الشهداء والتعاطف مع الجرحى.

وطالب موسى وقف العنف ضد المتظاهرين فورا من قبل قوات الأمن، موضحا أن تلك اللحظة خطيرة للغاية، وأن القوى السياسية تتشاور لنقل البلد لمرحلة أكثر استقرارا.

وأعلن الناشط جورج إسحاق انسحابه من أى مؤتمر للقوى السياسية، حتى تتوقف حمامات الدم بميدان التحرير، منتقدا إطلاق الداخلية الغاز المسيل للدموع والطلقات المطاطية على المتظاهرين، لافتا إلى أن المتظاهرين يصابون بحالات إغماء مفاجئة نتيجة إطلاق الغازات المحرمة دوليا من أماكن مرتفعة، وهناك جهة سيادية واحدة تستطيع فعل ذلك، رافضا ذكر اسم الجهة، مطالبا بالتحقيق فى تلك المعلومات للوصول إلى توافق واضح.

وأوضح إسحاق أن الوضع الحالى يتطلب الأمن والاستقرار حتى ينتعش الاقتصاد الوطنى، والتمكن من إدارة الانتخابات، مطالبا بتأجيل الانتخابات المقرر عقدها 28 نوفمبر الجارى، أسبوعا حتى يعود الأمن ويتمكن الجميع من المشاركة، كما طالب بمجلس استشارى يكون به ممثل عن القيادة العسكرية حتى يتم تسليم السلطة للمدنيين.*


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*شيوخ الأزهر ينجحون فى فض الاشتباكات فى شارع محمد محمود*​ 
*الأربعاء، 23 نوفمبر  2011 - 15:09* 
*كتب حازم عادل* 
*نجح عدد من شيوخ الأزهر الشريف فى فض الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين  وقوات الأمن المركزى التى اندلعت منذ أيام فى شارع محمد محمود، وذلك بعدما  توجه عدد من رجال الأزهر الشريف إلى الشوارع المؤدية لوزارة الداخلية للفصل  بين الجانبين، وإعادة المتظاهرين إلى ميدان التحرير للتظاهر والاعتصام فيه  لحقن الدماء.
وذلك بعد حصولهم على موافقة من رجال القوات المسلحة المنتشرة حول وزارة  الداخلية، التى سمحت لهم بالمرور، وأصدرت التعليمات لقوات الأمن المركزى  بذلك، ومن المقرر أ ن يدخل للوزارة عدد من قيادات الأزهر لمقابلة قيادات  الداخلية لبحث سبل إنهاء الاشتباكات.*​


----------



## fredyyy (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*وسط كل ما يحدث ... **كل منا يسأل نفسه أسئلة مهمة *

*- ما فائدة العداء للجهاز الأمني *
*هل يمكن أن يوجد مجتمع بدون جهاز أمني ؟ *

*- ما فائدة العداء للجيش ؟*
*هل نتوقع إنتصار جيش على أعدائة ... وقد هُزم من أهل بلده ؟ *

*- العنف الذي يُقابل بالعنف ... لا يحصد إلا مزيد من العنف ... وهذا واضح من سير الأحداث *

*الحوار الجاد بين كل الأطراف ... أفضل وسيلة للوصول إلى نتائج إيجابية *

*أعود وُأكرر ... ماذا سيحدث إذا تركت الشرطة مكنها وذهب كل شرطي إلى بيته ؟ *

*ماذا سيحدث إذا ترك الجنود مكانهم وسط الشعب وذهب كل جندي إلى كتيبته ؟ *

*لا بديل عن *
*مزيد من البلطجة *
*مزيد من التطرف السلوكي*
*مزيد من التدخل الأجنبي في ُحكم البلاد *

*في بلد ضرب فيها الشعب الشرطة ... وطرد الجيش حاميه *

*َفكِر ... قبل أن تحكم *







> الغربية – رفيق ناصف: منذ 12 ساعة 6 دقيقة





> لقى طفل رضيع بمدينة طنطا مصرعه اختناقا بغاز القنابل المسيلة للدموع والتى أطلقتها قوات الأمن المركزى المتواجدة أمام مبنى مديرية أمن الغربية ودخان قنابل المولوتوف من قبل المتظاهرين المحاولين
> ​


اقتحام مبنى المديرية.​

كانت قوات الأمن المركزى بشارع النادى بطنطا الكائن به مبنى مديرية أمن الغربية قد قامت بإطلاق مكثف للقنابل المسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين بعد أن تمكنوا من اقتحام البوابة الرئيسية للمديرية لإجبارهم على التراجع مما تسبب فى وجود غاز كثيف ودخان غطى سماء شارع المديرية زاد منه القاء المتظاهرين قنابل المولوتوف.وفى نفس الوقت كانت سيدة تدعى حنان محمد عمران 26سنة تسير فى شارع جانبى للمديرية غطت سماءه تلك الغازات والدخان مما أصاب الطفل باختناق وضيق تنفس لقى على أثره مصرعه ليصبح أصغر شهيد فى الثورة المصرية.


اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - أصغر شهيد للثورة طفل رضيع بطنطا 
​​


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2011)

* ثوار التحرير يواجهون القنابل المسيلة  للدموع باختراع جديد*

* والأطباء يستخدمون الخميرة وأدوية الحموضة لمقاومة  مادة السى.*

*أسطول من الدراجات البخارية لحمل الجرحى للمستشفيات الميدانية*​ 
ا*لأربعاء، 23 نوفمبر  2011 - 14:24*​ *كتبت إيمان على*
*"ساحة ميدان تتحول بين عشية وضحاها إلى مستشفى كبير بجميع أرجائه  لخدمة شارع واحد" هذا هو حال ميدان التحرير الذى أصبح منذ مساء السبت  مكانا لعلاج مصابى وجرحى وضحايا ساحة حرب شارع محمد محمود.*
* الشارع الذى أصبح محل الاشتباكات التى تتجدد يوميا مرارا وتكرار بين  المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المركزى التى تقوم بإلقاء القنابل المسيلة للدموع  والخرطوش والرصاص المطاطى ويرد عليها المتظاهرون برشق الحجارة عليهم، الأمر  الذى يؤدى إلى وقوع العديد من الإصابات من الجانبين.*
* واخترع المتظاهرون من جانبهم عدة وسائل تمكنهم من البقاء أمام قوات الأمن  المركزى والصمود أمام القنابل المستخدمة، فالجميع فى شارع محمد محمود له  مهمة يؤديها، حيث تجد على مشارف الشارع مجموعة من المتظاهرين حاملين بخاخات  الرش لرشها على عيون الوافدين على الشارع  وإعطاء الكمامات المرشوش عليها  مياه الخل للوافدين، كما اخترع أطباء التحرير أداة جديدة لمقاومة الغاز  المسيل للدموع بعدما استخدمت وزارة الداخلية غاز جديد يدعى غاز الـ"آر سى"  المحرم دوليا.*
* الداخلية بحسب المتواجدين فى الميدان تستخدم أيضا قنابل أمريكية الصنع من  إنتاج عام 1981، تتسبب فى تهييج شديد للجلد وتشنجات فى عضلات الجسم، وصعوبة  فى التنفس وهلع، ومن الممكن أن ينتج عنها شلل مؤقت وحدوث رعشة فى أطراف  الجسم وللتغلب عليها اخترع الأطباء مادة رش جديدة تتكون من خميرة جافة مع  مياه مع دواء مضاد للحموضة يتم رشها على الوجة وتساعد على عمل طبقة عازلة  لمنع تأثير الغاز على الوجه. *
*  كما قام المتظاهرون بإشعال نيران تجدها بين مسافة وأخرى فى شارع محمد  محمود، لتقليل فاعلية القنابل المسيلة للدموع، مما جعل الجميع يبدى دهشته  من المنظر الذى وصفوه بأنه يعد براءة اختراع تسجل للمصريين فى التعلب على  القنابل المسيلة للدموع.*
* من المهام الأخرى فى شارع محمد محمود تطوع مجموعة من الشباب لعمل أسطول من  الدراجات البخارية التى يقود كل منها شابان حيث يتوسطهم المصاب الذى تقوم  بنقله إلى ميدان التحرير، حيث المستشفيات الميدانية المتفرقة فى جوانب  الميدان، كما تقوم مجموعة من الشباب بعمل صف واحد أشبه بالشارع لتأمين وصول  الدارجات البخارية إلى المستشفيات، والتى تجىء أهمها بالقرب من جامع عمر  مكرم والتى يتركز فى هذه المنطقة أيضا سيارات الإسعاف التى تنقل الحالات  الخطيرة إلى المستشفيات.*
* يأتى هذا بجانب المهمة الأساسية للمتظاهرين بالشارع وهو الرد على قوات  الأمن المركزى بالتراشق بالحجارة ورد القنابل مجددا عليهم، والقنابل  المولوتوف، فيما أسماه البعض بمهمة "صائدى الشبكات".*​


----------



## esambraveheart (23 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> مبرووووك عقبال نهائى التصفيات ​


* لا مجال للمقارنه ابدا*​


----------



## AdmanTios (23 نوفمبر 2011)

السلفيون والإخوان يرفعون شعارات دينية بالميدان.. والمتظاهرون يطالبونهم بإنزالها  

تجمع المئات من المتظاهرين السلفيين، وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أمام أحد المطاعم المشهورة بميدان التحرير، وتعالت هتافاتهم مرددين (لا إله إلا الله الله أكبر) (يسقط حكم العسكر). فيما قامت أعداد كبيرة منهم بتشبيك الأيدى وإقامة ممرات لسهولة سير سيارات الإسعاف لنقل المصابين، إضافة إلى مساعدة المتظاهرين فى نقل المصابين من داخل شارع محمد محمود، وطالب عدد من المتظاهرين، بعدم رفع أى شعارت دينية في الميدان.


----------



## fredyyy (23 نوفمبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *الشارع الذى أصبح محل الاشتباكات التى تتجدد يوميا مرارا وتكرار *
> *بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المركزى *
> *التى تقوم بإلقاء القنابل المسيلة للدموع والخرطوش والرصاص المطاطى *
> *ويرد عليها المتظاهرون برشق الحجارة عليهم، *
> ...


​ 
* في النهاية ما الفائدة ؟*

*إصابات متجددة *

*شكرًا بيتر على الخبر *

.


----------



## كرستينا كركر (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*كانوا بيقولو ان المسيحين هما اللى بيضربو الجيش الغلبان فى مذبحة ماسبيرو
اهم شافوا وداقوا​​*


----------



## fredyyy (23 نوفمبر 2011)

Medhat Botros قال:


> السلفيون والإخوان *يرفعون شعارات دينية بالميدان*..
> والمتظاهرون يطالبونهم بإنزالها
> 
> تجمع المئات من
> ...




*كما ذكرت *

*ها هو التطرف في السلوك *

*يسقط حكم ( ...... ) **والحكم غدًا لنا *

*( جملة لا ُتذكر الآن ) لكنها ستكون عنوانهم *

.


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*إخلاء مبانى وزارة التعليم بسبب القنابل المسيلة للدموع*
*قررت وزارة التربية والتعليم إخلاء مبانيها قبل ساعة ونصف الساعة من مواعيد إنهاء العمل، بسبب وصول آثار القنابل المسيلة للدموع للمنطقة الواقعة فيها الوزارة عند تقاطع شارعى الفلكى وإسماعيل أباظة.

وطلب موظفو الوزارة من رؤساء الإدارات المركزية بها السماح لهم بالخروج مبكرا تجنباً لآثار الغاز المسيل للدموع، والتى وصلت رائحته إليهم أثناء تواجدهم داخل مكاتبهم، نظراً لقرب الوزارة من وزارة الداخلية التى مازالت قواتها تطلق القنابل المسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين بالتحرير، ووافق مكتب الوزير على السماح لهم بالخروج قبل الوقت المحدد لساعات العمل، فيما استمرت بعض القيادات داخل مكاتبها لاستئناف عملها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*"الأطباء" تناشد أخصائى العناية المركزة التوجه للمستشفيات الميدانية بـ"التحرير"*
*قال الدكتور عبد الرحمن جمال عضو مجلس نقابة الأطباء، ومقرر لجنة الشباب، إن المستشفى الميدانى التابع للجنة الإغاثة الإنسانية بالنقابة، تلقى اليوم الأربعاء، مئات الحالات المصابة بالتشنجات والاختناق جراء الغازات التى تطلقها قوات الأمن لردع المتظاهر بميدان التحرير، مناشدا أخصائى العناية المركزة بالتوجه إلى المستشفيات الميدانية بالتحرير بسبب النقص الشديد فى أعدادهم داخل المستشفيات.

وكشف عضو مجلس النقابة فى تصريحات لـ "اليوم السابع"، إن حالات التشنج لا تستجيب إلا لإبر الكورتيزون، بينما حالات الاختناق لا يمكن التعامل معها إلا من خلال جهاز الـ "ميديولاينر" الشبيه بجهاز التنفس الصناعى.

وأكد جمال أن المستشفى الميدانى تم تجهيزه بوحدة رعاية مركزة بسبب تعرض عدد من حالات الإختناق للوفاة، مشيراً إلى أن الغاز الذى يتم إطلاقه على المتظاهرين يسبب الوفاة خلال 10 دقائق فى حالة عدم إسعافهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*القنصل الأمريكى يحضر التحقيق مع 3 طلاب متهمين بإلقاء المولوتوف على الداخلية*
*وصل منذ قليل إلى محكمة عابدين تحت حراسة أمنية مشددة 3 طلاب أمريكيين متهمين بإلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف على وزارة الداخلية فى شارع محمد محمود، لتباشر نيابة عابدين التحقيق معهم.

كما حضر القنصل الأمريكى بالقاهرة لحضور التحقيق معهم، بعدما طلب المتهمين من إبراهيم فتح الباب وكيل نيابة عابدين حضور القنصل الأمريكى ومحامين ومترجم لهم لحضور التحقيق معهم.*


----------



## fredyyy (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*وها هم البلطجية قد ظهروا علناً *

*طلَّع إليِّ معاك ... ولن تستطيع أن ترد عليه بكلمة ... ولن تنفعك الجمعيات الحقوقية *





> وسط *زحام شديد* شهدته محطات مترو الأنفاق





> عاش المواطنون بمحطة مترو السادات بالعربات المتجه ناحية المرج ،
> *حالة من الزعر* لمدة دقائق ،
> *بظهور بلطجى* يحمل سنجة حيث قام *بتهديد الجميع *ومحاولة الاعتداء عليهم
> 
> http://gate.ahram.org.eg/Portal/13/أخبار.aspx


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2011)

* الصحة:ارتفاع عدد شهداء أحداث التحرير إلى 35 شهيدا*​ 
*الأربعاء، 23 نوفمبر  2011 - 16:17*





*وزير الصحة*​ *كتبت دانه الحديدى* *أعلن محمد الشربينى، المتحدث الرسمى باسم وزارة الصحة، أن عدد  حالات الوفاة التى تم تسجيلها منذ اندلاع الاشتباكات بميدان التحرير وعدد  من المحافظات منذ يوم السبت الماضى، بلغ 35 حالة وفاة، منهم 31 حالة وفاة  فى ميدان التحرير، وحالتا وفاة بالإسكندرية، بالإضافة إلى حالة وفاة واحدة  فى محافظة مطروح، وأخرى بالإسماعيلية.
كما بلغ عدد الإصابات التى تم نقلها للمستشفيات 290 إصابة، منهم 86 حالة  بمستشفيات محافظة القاهرة، 43 حالة فى مستشفيات المحافظات الأخرى، بالإضافة  إلى 577 حالة تم علاجها داخل الميدان أو فى العيادات المتنقلة المتواجدة  بميدان سيمون بوليفار المجاور لمسجد عمر مكرم.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد |مراسلنا | تجدد الاشتباكات الآن في شارع محمد محمود *


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 نوفمبر 2011)

​


----------



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## tasoni queena (23 نوفمبر 2011)

فضله شعلة فى ايده اليمين و دولار فى الشمال

ويبقى تمثال الحرية


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 نوفمبر 2011)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*واشنطن بوست تحلل الأوضاع في مصر وتتساءل: هل يمكن الوثوق بـ«العسكري»؟ *


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2011)

* الشيخ مظهر شاهين من الميدان : تخفيض الاضاءة بميدان التحرير الى 60 % وهو ما يلقى بالرعب فى قلوب المتظاهرين *


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2011)

* Tahrir_News  : عربات الاسعاف تتزايد في إتجاه محمد محمود*


----------



## grges monir (23 نوفمبر 2011)

سناريو يتكرر
اذا ماتخلى المجلس عن الحكم فى هذةالفترة الانتقالية فمن سوف يقوم بقيادة الدفة حتى انتخابات الرئاسة؟؟؟؟
الافضل بالتاكيد حكومة انقاذ وطنى يراسها شخصية وطنية مصرية.... لكن من سوف يكون هذا الشخص ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*نمشيها كوميديا ولما نشوف اخرتها 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*الثوار يتقدمون بشارع محمد محمود إلى ما بعد مكتبة الجامعة الامريكية ويشعلون النار في كاوتشات السيارات لعمل حاجز امام قوات الامن ويهتفون:...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*مسيرة من الأزهريين تدخل التحرير وتنضم للمتظاهرين بعد إصابه 11 منهم *


----------



## يهودى (23 نوفمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *واشنطن بوست تحلل الأوضاع في مصر وتتساءل: هل يمكن الوثوق بـ«العسكري»؟ *



read it here
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...uare/2011/11/23/gIQAxiDSoN_story.html?hpid=z1


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو تحذير خطير جدا جدا جدا سوف يحدث فى مصر ربنا يستر

*[YOUTUBE]FuCbFyzurqU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*وسط  البلد | رصد | متابعات | سي بي سي | قوات الأمن تتقدم في شارعي منصور  والفلكي وتطلق الأعيرة النارية في الهواء وتراجع المتظاهرين للشوارع  الجانبية لمنطقة باب اللوق*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - متابعات - #enn #egypt #tahrir

 تقرير حول بدء الهجوم على المتظاهرين من قبل قوات الداخليه

 كنا نقف امام الكردون الامنى المكون من افراد الجيش فى شارع منصور وخلفهم  اربعة مدرعات جيش وخلفهم قوات الداخليه وكنا نهتف دون اى اعتداءات من قبل  المتظاهرين وحان موعد صلاة المغرب 
 واثناء اداء المتظاهرين الصلاه قامت قوات الداخليه من خلف مدرعات الجيش باطلاق القنابل المسيله للدموع والخراطيش  

 اعداد :  
 محمد خالد شاهد عيان من قلب الحدث .
 وجارى رفع فيديو مصور يبين ما حدث  ..
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*حزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى
*​*
نرفض بيان المشير

ونواصل دعمنا و مشاركتنا للثوار فى  الميادين​*​*يؤكد   حزب التحالف الشعبي الاشتراكي رفضه الكامل لبيان  المشير طنطاوي رئيس   المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة الذي ألقاه مساء الأمس الاثنين 22  فبراير .
-          نرفض    تجاهل المشير الاعتذار للشعب عن الجرائم التي ارتكبت ودماء الشهداء   والمصابين التي  أريقت والالتزام بعدم تكرار تلك الجرائم ومحاسبة المتورطين   فيها من أفراد الشرطة  المدنية و العسكرية.
-          نرفض    الإدعاء كذبا بالتزام المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة بعدم إطلاق النار على    المتظاهرين السلميين العزل , ونصر على ملاحقة مرتكبي تلك الجرائم فى   التحرير  وماسبيرو وغيرها من الشوارع والميادين . 
-          نرفض    محاولة تأليب قطاعات من الشعب على طليعته الثورية التي تقاوم ببسالة   محاولات إعادة  الممارسات القمعية لأجهزة الأمن لما كانت عليه قبل ثورة 25   يناير, وتحميل هذه  الطلائع الثورية مسئولية الانفلات الأمني أو الانهيار   الاقتصادي الذي يتحمل المجلس  العسكري وحكومته المسئولية الكاملة عنهما   بحكم انفراده بالسلطة منذ فبراير الماضي و  فشله في إدارة المرحلة   الانتقالية بما يستجيب لمطالب الثورة أو تواطؤه على  إجهاضها.
-          نرفض    محاولات الالتفاف على المطالب الشعبية بتسليم سريع لسلطة مدنية, ومواصلة   اجترار  الوعود الكاذبة بجداول زمنية لم يلتزم المجلس بها أبدا.
و يؤكد حزب التحالف  الشعبي الاشتراكي على  موقفه الثابت فى  دعم النضال الشعبي الذي تقوده  طلائع الثورة فى التحرير  وكل ميادين مصر جنبا إلى جنب  مع نضال ملايين  المصريين الذين ينتفضون كل  يوم فى مظاهرات واعتصامات وإضرابات فى كل   مواقع العمل، مطالبة بتصفية رموز  الفساد واتخاذ إجراءات عملية عاجلة  للاستجابة  لمطالب الشعب فى عدالة  اجتماعية ناجزة كانت على رأس شعارات  ومطالب ثورة يناير.  
ويرى  الحزب أنه لا  مخرج من الأزمة الراهنة إلا عبر تخلى  المجلس العسكري عن  سلطاته لحكومة  إنقاذ وطني كاملة الصلاحيات من شخصيات وطنية مشهود  لها  بالكفاءة والنزاهة،  نرى أن يترأسها الدكتور محمد البرادعي، تتولى مسئولية  إعادة  الأمن وتحقيق  المطالب الاقتصادية والاجتماعية الملحة، وتشرف على  الانتخابات  البرلمانية   وتأمين انتقال السلطة إلى برلمان ورئيس جمهورية  منتخبين,  وتتولى كذلك  محاكمة كل المسئولين عن الجرائم التي ارتكبت منذ  يناير الماضي وصولا  إلى  نوفمبر الحالي, ويرى أن ذلك يتطلب تأجيلا محدودا  لانتخابات مجلس الشعب لمدة   أسبوعين ترتب فيها الحكومة الجديدة أوضاعها.
و أخيرا , يؤكد   حزبنا على التزامه الكامل  برفض أي حوار أو تفاوض مع المجلس العسكري  وحكومته التي لا  تستهدف إلا كسب  الوقت والالتفاف على مطالب الشعب، كما  يعلن استمرار تعليق كافة  أشكال  الدعاية الانتخابية طالما ظلت دماء  الشهداء تسيل في الشوارع والميادين وظل   المجرمون طلقاء.
 عاش كفاح الشعب المصري​ثورتنا مستمرة*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*آثار قنابل الغاز تصل لمحطتى السادات و السيدة زينب


الأربعاء، 23 نوفمبر 2011 - 19:27 





الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والأمن
كتبت رحمة رمضان

وصلت آثار قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع إلى محطة مترو أنفاق السادات   "التحرير" ، ومحطة السيدة زينب، وهو ما جعل الركاب يتدافعون من أجل استقلال   عربة المترو للتخلص من رائحة الغاز التى أدت إلى اختناق العديد من  الركاب. 

واستغل الباعة الجائلون الأمر فى بيع الكمامات التى تقلل من استنشاق   الرائحة، ولكن سرعان ما قام رجال أمن المترو بمصادرة الكمامات ومنع الباعة   الجائلين من استغلال المترو فى بيعها. 

فى الوقت نفسه، لا يجد عمال المترو والموظفون حلا للتخلص من رائحة الغاز، إلا من خلال ارتداء الكمامات. * ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*شيخ أزهري من التحرير: الداخلية خانتنا  وضربت الناس أثناء الصلاة.. و11 شيخًا أزهريًا بين المصابين                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





الجريدة  – قال الشيخ الأزهري أنس السلطان، في اتصال هاتفي من ميدان  التحرير مع  قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر، أن قوات الأمن التابعة لوزارة  الداخلية خانت اتفاق  الهدنة مع المتظاهرين وألقت عليهم قنابل الغاز أثناء  الصلاة.وأضاف الشيخ  أن هناك 11 شيخًا أزهريًا يعالجون الآن في المستشفيات  الميدانية داخل  الميدان الآن، عقب تجدد الاشتباكات مع الأمن.




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - #enn #egypt #tahrir

 مسيرة نسائية داخل ميدان التحرير تحمل لافتة " دروع نسائية لحماية ميدان التحرير "*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - #enn #egypt #tahrir

 بلطجية تحاول اقتحام الميدان وشباب التحرير يتصدون لها*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | السويس = #enn #egypt #suez

 مؤكد | من مراسلنا يوسف الدقاق بمحافظة السويس | مسيره حاشده تصل أمام  مبنى محافظة السويس الأن والهتاف بإسقاط المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*وسط  البلد  رصد | متابعات | سي بي سي | قوات الأمن تتقدم في شارعي منصور  والفلكي وتطلق الأعيرة النارية في الهواء وتراجع المتظاهرين للشوارع  الجانبية لمنطقة باب اللوق*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | السويس = #enn #egypt #suez

 مؤكد | من مراسلنا يوسف الدقاق بمحافظة السويس : وصول تعزيزات من الجيش  لمبنى محافظة السويس والمتظاهرين يهتفون العسكرى مظلوم فى الجيش ياكل عدس  ويلبس خيش*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر -  التحرير - #enn #egypt #tahrir

 الاف المتظاهرين يتوجهون الى التحرير لصد هجوم الامن وبلطجيته*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*8.25pm   قوات الأمن تطلق الان عدد كبير من قنابل الغاز بعد أن حاول عدد كبير من  المتظاهرين التقدم فى شوارع منصور والفلكى ومحمد محمود*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاجل يحدث الان فى ميدان التحرير

*[YOUTUBE]3VdZ13HiErQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*قتيل و150 مصاب بالإسماعيلية.. وإئتلاف الثورة تعليق المظاهرات يومين​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*شيحه | 500 مصاب وعدد من الشهداء فى ساعتين فقط

الاربعاء  23 نوفمبر 2011    8:12:30 م




 

أعلن الدكتور هشام شيحة مساعد وزير الصحة للشئون الوقائية  عن سقوط اكثر من  500 مصاب وعدد من القتلى فى خلال ساعتين فقط بعد نقض  الهدنه التى تمت اليوم  بين المتظاهرين والأمن ، 

واكد الدكتور شيحه من خلال اتصال هاتفى مع قناة السى بى سى ان الاصابات   تنوعت بين طلقات نارية ورصاص خرطوش و طعنات واصابات على الرأس واصابات اخرى   من الاختناق بتأثير قنابل الغاز ، 

كما اعلن شيحة ان نتائج التحاليل التى تجريها وزارة الصحة حول نوعية الغاز المستخدم من قوات الامن سيتم الكشف عنها قريبا 

كان شارع محمد محمود قد شهد هدنه لم تتجاوز ربع ساعه عاد من بعدها الامن   ليلقى وابل من قنابل الغاز ومن الطلقات المختلفة مما ادى الى وقوع أعداد   كبيرة من المصابين وتراجع من المتظاهرين الى داخل الميدان ولكن سرعان ما   عاد الثوار من جديد الى الميدان والى شارع محمد محمود واشعلوا النيران فى   بعض المخلفات فى الشارع بعد ان تردد بقوة ان النيران تقضى على تأثيرات   الغاز . 







البشاير
* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*الأجهزة الأمنية بالغربية بالتعاون مع الأمن الوطني تتابع صفحات «الفيس بوك» *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - الاسكندرية  - #enn #egypt #alex 

 استمرار المظاهرات بالاسكندرية والمتظاهرين يقيمون حاجز بشرى امام المدرعات لمنع تقدمها ويهتفون سلمية سلمية - تصوير شريف بدوى*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - التحرير - #enn #egypt #tahrir

 لاميس الحديدى فى مكالمة هاتفية مع ضابط بالامن المركزى وعضو ائتلاف شباب الثورة *



[YOUTUBE]CQnJTNRsxTs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*أعدت حركة "مصر مدنية" وثيقة مسماه "التحرير" كخريطة طريق لإنقاذ مصر، تتضمن 7 بنود أساسية، الأول يشمل تخلى المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة عن إدارة البلاد السياسية الآن، والثانى تشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطنى ائتلافية مصغرة فوراً، والثالث تشكيل جمعية تأسيسية مصغرة لإعداد دستور مؤقت للبلاد، يصدر فى الأول من يناير القادم.

وشمل البند الرابع فتح باب الترشح لانتخابات رئيس مدنى للجمهورية يوم 25 يناير 2012، والخامس فتح باب الترشيح لانتخابات برلمانية فى الأول مارس 2012، والسادس تقديم كل من شارك وحرض ونظم فى إفساد الحياة السياسية فى البلاد وقتل المواطنين والثوار قبل 25 يناير وحتى تاريخه للمحاكمة، والسابع تعيين وزير مدنى سياسى لوزارة الداخلية وإعادة هيكلتها وإلغاء جهاز أمن الدولة المعروف حاليا بـ"الأمن الوطنى" ومحاسبة كافة الضباط والمسئولين عن جرائم القتل من الشرطة العسكرية ووزارة الداخلية. 

وأكد أمير سالم المحامى ومنسق الحركة، أن هذه المطالب ضرورة وتعد خارطة طريق لإنقاذ مصر وشارك فى إعدادها عدد من الرموز الثقافية والسياسية والنشطاء والثوار، وعلى المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة أن ينفذ لك.

اليوم السابع*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*   						مفاجأة: سكرتيرة «الفنجري» سبب اندلاع الثورة  



*
* 



​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								محمد شعبان 			 	 

 	في الصفوف الأمامية من شارع محمد محمود تستطيع أن  تتعرف علي العديد من  الأسرار والمفاجآت التي لن تعلمها إلا بوجودك نهاية  سور الجامعة الأمريكية  وأول تلك الأسرار
 	والمفاجآت التي فجرها الثوار والمصابون المتواجدون في،  شارع محمد محمود أن  الذي يقود الهجوم علي المعتصمين ليس اللواء منصور  عيسوي وزير الداخلية كما  ظن البعض، وإنما اللواء حمدي بادين قائد الشرطة  العسكرية واللواء محسن  الفنجري عضو المجلس العسكري ومسئول صندوق رعاية  مصابي الثورة.
	تلك المعلومة التي أكدها عدد كبير من ثوار التحرير المتواجدين في الصفوف   الأولي بشارع محمد محمود والذين يعتبرون أكثر الثوار تعرضًا للإصابة   والوفاة بمجرد إطلاق الرصاص الحي والمطاطي والخرطوش عليهم، أكدوا أن اللواء   حمدي بادين قائد الشرطة العسكرية تواجد خلال الأيام الماضية بوزارة   الداخلية وأصدر الأوامر لجنوده من الشرطة العسكرية بإخلاء الميدان عصر   الأحد الماضي عندما اعتدت أفراد الشرطة العسكرية علي الثوار وقامت بسحلهم   وضربهم وأضافوا أن اللواء محسن الفنجري أيضا يشارك مع بادين في قيادة وزارة   الداخلية باعتباره المسئول الأول عن تطور أحداث التحرير ووصولها لما آلت   إليه من اعتصام ومطالبات بتنحي المجلس العسكري عن السلطة وتسليم السلطة   لمجلس رئاسي مدني يقود الفترة الانتقالية لحين إجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية.
	وقال أحد قيادات وائتلافات شباب الثورة فضل عدم ذكر اسمه إن اللواء محسن   الفنجري واللواء حمدي بادين يقودان وزارة الداخلية منذ أسبوعين وإنهما   المسئولان عن قتل الثوار، مشيرًا إلي أن المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي كلف بادين   والفنجري بإدارة المعركة مع المعتصمين في ميدان التحرير منذ صباح السبت   الماضي، بعد أن ألقي عليهما المسئولية الكاملة لوصول الأمر للاعتصام   والمطالبة باسقاط المشير وتابع أن المشير تأكد أن اللواء محسن الفنجري   تعامل بشكل سيئ مع مصابي الثورة أدي إلي اعتصامهم بعد أن اتهمت سكرتيرة   الفنجري بصندوق رعاية مصابي الثورة وتدعي «بانسيه» عن مصابي الثورة أنهم   خونة وعملاء ويتلقون تمويلاً خارجيًا.
	وأكد المصدر أن التعامل السيئ مع سكرتيرة الفنجري مع مصابي الثورة وعدم   رعايتهم والاهتمام بهم أدي إلي اعتصامهم صباح السبت الماضي في ميدان   التحرير، بحيث كان اعتصامهم الشرارة الأولي لقيام الثورة الثانية بعد   الاعتداء عليهم من قبل قوات الأمن المركزي الذين حركهم اللواء حمدي بادين   قائد الشرطة العسكرية.
	ولفت المصدر إلي أن الأسلحة التي تم استخدمها مع المتظاهرين السلميين من   قنابل مسيلة للدموع ورصاص مطاطي وحي، هي أسلحة من القوات المسلحة وليست   أسلحة من الداخلية فقط، مشيرا إلي أن الداخلية لا يمكنها الاستمرار في ضرب   المتظاهرين لمدة خمسة أيام متصلة دون أن تنفد أسلحتها.
	وطالب عدد من المتعصمين بمحاكمة جميع أعضاء المجلس العسكري بقيادة المشير   محمد حسين طنطاوي بصفته الحاكم للدولة، مشددين علي ضرورة تقديم اللواء  محسن  الفنجري وحمدي بادين للمحاكمة بتهمة قتل المتظاهرين، بالاضافة إلي  اللواء  منصور عسيوي وزير الداخلية.
الفنجري من تحية الشهداء إلي نسف الثورة 
	يصر اللواء محسن الفنجري عضو المجلس العسكري علي نسف ماتبقي من صورته   الذهنية الجيدة التي استوطنت في قلوب المواطنين عقب خروجه في 13 فبراير   الماضي، وعقب تنحي الرئيس المخلوع عن الحكم ليلقي بيان تحية الشهداء ولكنه   بعد مرور 9 أشهر نفد رصيد الحب الذي شحنه في بيان الشهداء ليتحول الي غضب   كامن في صدور الثوار بعدما خرج علينا في بيانين مختلفين، بعد ذلك عبَّرا  عن  تحول واضح في موقف الفنجري من الثورة وبالتالي في موقف المجلس العسكري   نفسه.
	فعبر 3 خطابات وبيانات خرج علينا الفنجري بها عبرت عن مواقف متناقضة ورؤي   متضاربة للثورة المصرية وأستخدم من خلالها «الفنجري» عبارات وإشارات كشفت   عن تباين خطير في موقف العسكر من الثوار.
	ففي 13 فبراير الماضي وعقب تنحي مبارك خرج علينا اللواء محسن الفنجري   ليلقي بيان تحية للشهداء في 27 ثانية فقط قال فيه نصًا: "المجلس الأعلي   للقوات المسلحة يتوجه بكل التحية والاعزاز لأرواح الشهداء الذين ضحوا   بأرواحهم فداء للحرية وأمن بلدهم ولكل افراد شعبنا العظيم".
	ووسط البيان قدَّم الفنجري التحية العسكرية للشهداء والتي رفعت أسهم الرجل   عاليا حتي إن بعض الثوار رشحوه لتولي منصب وزير الداخلية وأنشأوا له  عشرات  الصفحات علي موقع الفيس بوك تمادت في امتداح الرجل وتحولت التحية  العسكرية  الي رمز للوحدة بين الشعب والجيش.
	ولكن الفنجري شوه تلك الصورة وبدأ في رسم صورة ذهنية مخالفة للسابقة بعد   أن خرج علينا في 12 يوليو الماضي ببيان عنيف في 4 دقائق و27 ثانية هاجم فيه   المتظاهرين ولوح بعلامات تهديد بإصابعه وقال إن القوات المسلحة لن تسمح   بالقفز علي السلطة أو تجاوز الشرعية لأي من كان وسيتم اتخاذ ما يلزم من   اجراءات لمجابهة التهديدات التي تحيط بالوطن، كما حذر من انجراف المظاهرات   عن النهج السلمي الذي يؤدي الي الإضرار بمصالح المواطنين ويندد بأضرار   جسيمة، ودعا الفنجري في بيانه للمواطنين الي الوقوف بكل الوسائل للتصدي   للشائعات المفتعلة.
	وعقب البيان خرج الثوار في مسيرات للتنديد بالبيان، كما اغلقوا صفحات   تأييده علي الفيس بوك، وخسر الفنجري الكثير من رصيد الحب خاصة مع إصراره   علي التلويح طوال البيان بعلامات التهديد بإصابعه التي لاقت استنكار الشارع   الذي رفض بيانه.
	وأجهز الفنجري علي ما تبقي من رصيد الحب الذي يحمله له المواطنون وأزال   القناع عندما كشف عما يحمله من غضب وكره للثورة وذلك في تصريحات اطلقها يوم   19 نوفمبر الماضي الي القنوات الفضائية عقب اندلاع أحداث التحرير، أكد   فيها أن التحرير لا يمثل اغلبية الشارع المصري، وأن رؤساء الأحزاب والقوي   السياسية كلها تسعي الي الحصول علي مقاعد في البرلمان ولا تسعي الي صالح   مصر ووصف ما يحدث في التحرير من مظاهرات بأنها تسعي الي هز العمود الذي   ترتكز عليه الدولة وقال إن هناك تمويلاً من قوي داخلية لملف أهالي الشهداء   حتي يستمروا في الاعتصام.
	كما أطلق تصريحات لا تعبر عن الواقع بتأكيده أن الداخلية قوية وقادرة علي   حسم الانتخابات وما تم من اعتداءات علي المتظاهرين هو تطبيق للقانون، وقال   أيضا إن الأمن سيعود عندما تحدث رقابة ذاتية وعندما يعرف الجميع واجباتهم   سيتغير الأمن، ولم يكتف الفنجري بذلك بل قال إن كل من خرج في التحرير  يطالب  بإسقاط الحكومة لا يمثل الشعب ذاته، كما ان تغيير الحكومة في تلك  الفترة  معناه إسقاط الدولة بأكملها.
	وفجرت تصريحات الفنجري غضب الكثير من الثوار فتدافعوا الي ميدان التحرير   ليساندوا المعتصمين وليردوا علي تصريحاته التي وصفوها بأنها مناهضة للثورة.
	الدكتور عبد الجليل مصطفي منسق حركة ٩ مارس والجمعية الوطنية للتغيير وصف   تصريحات اللواء الفنجري عقب أحداث التحرير بأنها منفلتة وتعبر عن تغيير في   وجهة المجلس العسكري تجاه الثورة، وأضاف: أقول للفنجري أن الموجودين في   التحرير هم معظم طوائف الشعب المصري ويعبرون عن نبضه وإذا كانت الداخلية   تطبق القانون فلماذا سمحت للبلطجية بالإعتداء علي الثوار ولماذا لم تعد   الأمن الي الشارع وتطبق القانون علي الجميع.
	وأشار مصطفي الي ان تصريحات الفنجري قلبت الطاولة علي المجلس العسكري الذي   أدار مصر بأسوأ من نظام مبارك وفعل بالمتظاهرين ما لم يفعله أسوأ الأنظمة   القمعية في العالم وعلي الفنجري ان يراجع مواقفه ويعتذر للثوار وللشارع   المصري.
	وقال إن تأكيد الفنجري بأن هناك مؤامرة علي مصر ولم يذكر تفاصيلها يكشف   عدم قدرة العسكري علي الإدارة، وعليه أن يكشف تفاصيل ما يتحدث عنه الي   الشارع بدلاً من الصمت المريب.
	وأشار الي أنه ليس مطلوبًا إقالة المشير ورحيل المجلس العسكري بل تشكيل   حكومة إنقاذ وطني تعبر بالانتخابات الي بر الأمان وتمنح صلاحيات موسعة   بعيدًا عن العسكري.
	ودعا القيادي بحزب التجمع وجيه شكري اللواء الفنجري الي مراجعة تصريحاته   والاعتذار عنها، فالوضع الحادث في ميدان التحرير الآن واشتعال الموقف مرة   أخري سببها تلك التصريحات، ولو أن هناك قوي داخلية تمول ملف اهالي الشهداء   فأنا أصدقك، فلماذا لم تصرف أموال الصندوق علي أهالي الشهداء، وأنا اعرف   أسرة أحد الضحايا تقيم في القاهرة بعد إصابة ابنها رغم انها من محافظة   المنيا ولا تجد مصاريف دفع ايجار الشقة التي تقيم فيها وهناك ظلم بين أسر   الشهداء وإنكاره خطأ كبير.
	وأضاف شكري: تصريحات الفنجري تعبر عن تهريج واضح وانا أعتبره أحد فلول   النظام السابق وأعتبر المجلس العسكري كله مجلس فلول للنظام السابق، وهو   الذي سمح للداخلية باللعب مرة اخري في التحرير وعلي قادة العسكر ومنهم   الفنجري نفسه أن يقول ان ما حدث ثورة ويستجيب لجميع المطالب أو أن يرحل عن   الحكم.
	وقال الدكتور نبيل عبد الفتاح مدير مركز تأريخ الأهرام بمركز الأهرام   للدراسات السياسية والإستراتيجية إن تصريحات الفنجري زادت من الاحتقان   السياسي القائم في البلاد والذي يقود البلاد الي منعطف خطير جدا وأعتبر   الفنجري نفسه بتصريحاته سببًا في خلق مزيد من الفجوة والجفاء بين الشارع   والجيش ونتجت عن ذلك أزمة عدم مصداقية لدي عدد كبير من قطاعات السلطة.
	وأشار الي أننا في حاجة الي لغة سياسية جديدة توافقية تبني جسورًا من   الثقة تكون نابعة من التفهمات العامة لمطالب الثوار خاصة القوي الجديدة   منها، وأشار الي أن غالبية الشهداء من أبناء الشعب المصري الواحد ولابد من   الاعتذار لهم وتكريمهم بدلاً من إهانتهم.
	وقال الناشط السياسي جورج إسحق: مع احترامي وتقديري للواء الفنجري كانت كل   تصريحاته غير موفقة ولابد أن يعيد النظر في ما قاله عن الثوار والبلطجية   والأجندات الخارجية، كما أن خطابه كان يتسم بالعصبية غير المسبوقة ويجب ان   يتراجع عن ما قاله فمازلنا نحترم الفنجري رغم كل ما حدث.






الوفد


 
​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*انقطاع الكهرباء عن شارع محمد محمود ..ظلام تام ومخاوف من هجوم أمنى منتظر









23-11-2011 | 20:01
انقطعت الكهرباء بصورة مفاجئة عن شارع محمد محمود الذي يشهد أعنف اشتباكات  بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين . تحول الشارع إلى ظلام دامس ، وسادت مخاوف من  هجوم أمني وشيك بعد قطع الكهرباء.



المشهد*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

* القوى السياسية تؤكد مخالفته بنود اتفاق الاجتماع المشترك 

   						المشير يتحدى التحرير 




*
* 



​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب: محمد شعبان 			 	 

 	تضاربت ردود الفعل حول قدرة خطاب المشير على تهدئة الأزمة التى نشبت منذ السبت الماضى بفض اعتصام مصابي الثورة بالقوة،
 	واتفقت على انه لا يلبى مطالب المعتصمين ولا يرقى لمستوى المسئولية تجاه اللحظة الراهنة والصعبة.
	عماد عبد الغفور رئيس حزب النور السلفى قال ان الاجتماع الذى حضرته كل   القوى السياسية مع «العسكرى» انتهى الى 8 بنود لم يلتزم بها المشير فى   خطابه، حيث اتفقنا على مجموعه من النقاط الأساسية منها كفالة حق التظاهر فى   الميادين العامة دون أى قيوم أو شروط، كما انه لم يعلن عن الإفراحج  الفورى  عن  المعتقلين السياسيين كما وعد ولم يعتذر للشهداء والضحايا وفى  أنتظار  ان يقول المجلس العسكرى انه ملتزم بباقى البنود ويعلن عنها ونحن  متمسكون  بمبادرة التهدئة.
	وأضاف: لا أظن أن مستقبل مصر سوف يرهن بالاستفتاء ولن نصل إليه لأن   الأوضاع لا تتحمل مزيدا من الانفجار،والكرة الآن فى ملعب التحرير، ولكن   بشكل عام نحن نوافق على البيان بشرط الالتزام بباقى البنود التى لم يتم   الإعلان عنها وننتظر من العسكرى إقرارها وإذاعتها للثوار حتى تهدأ الأوضاع.
	وقال الناشط جورج اسحق إن الخطاب لم يستجب لمطالب التحرير وقال كلاما غير   محدد ومبهماً ويحتاج إلى مزيد من التفسير، وحينما أعلن عن حكومة جديدة لم   يذكر اختصاصاتها لأننا لا نريد أن نكرر تجربة حكومة شرف الفاشلة، ولابد أن   تكون محددة فى ثلاث نقاط هى إعادة الأمن ورسم سياسات وإصلاح الأوضاع   الاقتصادية كما أن إصراره على إجراء الانتخابات فى هذا الجو المرعب صعب جدا   ويفتح الباب امام مزيد من الدماء.
	وأشار الى ضرورة تشكيل مجلس رئاسى وطنى بقياده المشير نفسه وإذا فشلنا فى   تحقيق ذلك فعليه أن يسلمها الى رئيس المحكمه الدستورية أو رئيس مجلس  القضاء  الأعلى وهو رجل محترم ونثق فيه وفى قدرته على إداره البلاد فى هذه  الفترة  الصعبة، فإذا لم يتحقق ذلك فعلينا اختيار خمسة أشخاص بعناية شديدة  عليهم  نوع من التوافق الشعبى ولا ينتمون إلى أى تيار سياسي يديرون البلاد  فى  المرحلة الانتقالية وتكون لها صلاحيات محددة وترسم لها خطوات معينة  أيضا.
	وأشار إلى أن التلويح بفكرة الاستفتاء خطر كبير، حيث من الصعب اجراؤه فى   مرحله حرجة تعيشها مصر ومن الصعب إرسال تطمينات للشعب بأن يذهب الى صناديق   الانتخاب دون مشاكل أمنية وبالتالى لن يتمكن عدد كبير من الإدلاء برأيه  كما  لن يستطيع أحد تأمين النتيجة.
	فيما أكد رفعت السعيد رئيس حزب التجمع أن بيان المشير به نقاط إيجابية   وعلى رأسها الأصرار على إجراء الانتخابات وهو ما يضمن السير نحو الطريق   الديموقراطى السليم والعبور من المرحله الصعبة التى نعيشها كما أن الإيحاء   بأن هناك قوى تسعى إلى تعطيل الانتخابات هى رسالة يجب أن يفهمها كل أبناء   الشعب المصرى ويعيها جيدا، ولكن لابد من التفكير جديا فى تأجيل الانتخابات   لمدة أسبوعين وهو كلام به شىء من المنطق، خاصة أن الأوضاع الأمنية خطرة  جدا  ،كما أن محافظات المرحلة الأولى ملتهبة جدا فالقاهرة والإسكندرية  والسويس  وبورسعيد يحتشد فيها الثوار، ومن الصعب إجراء المرحلة الأولى وسط  الجو  المرعب ولكن يجب الاصرار على اجراء الانتخابات مع التأجيل لعدة أيام  فقط.
	وأضاف: أسوأ ما يواجه مصر فى تلك المرحلة خاصة بعد خطاب المشير هو الفوضى   لآن الفوضى نابعه من عدم أحساس قوى معينه بمسئولية الوطن التى تلوح  بشعارات  براقة لأفساد االمشهد السياسي وأفساد التجربة الديموقراطيه فى مصر
	ياسين تاج الدين مساعد رئيس حزب الوفد من جهته أكد  أن خطاب المشير لم يأت   بجديد ليريح الشارع ويبعث الأمل فى ميدان التحرير، فقبول استقالة شرف هو   الاستجابة الوحيدة للواقع فلا يجوز التمسك بحكومة فاشلة، وكان لابد أن  يعلن  لنا اسم الشخصية المرشحة لتولى الحكومة الجديدة لأن بقاء الحالية فى   مواقعها أمر بالغ الخطورة، خاصة مع التمسك بإجراء الانتخابات البرلمانيه  فى  موعدها، كما لم يخبرنا كيف سيؤمن الناخب والمرشح، بالطبع لن يستطيع،   وبالتالى لن تأتى النتيجة معبرة عن الإرادة الحرة للمواطنين، وستصبح   الانتخابات كأن لم تكن وتنال غضب الشارع بشكل كبير لأن أغلبهم سوف ينشغل   بالتحرير وما يحدث فيه وهناك عدد كبير سوف يقاطع الانتخابات وسينتج عن ذلك   إفراز لقوى غير شعبية.
	وأشار إلى أن خطاب المشير احتوى على مغالطات خطيرة جدا مثل حديثه عن   الانتخابات الرئاسية فكيف سيجريها رغم أن أول اجتماع مشترك لمجلسى الشعب   والشورى فى مارس القادم بعد انتهاء الانتخابات ثم يعلن عن اختيار الجمعية   التأسيسية لوضع الدستور الجديد التى سوف يستغرق عملها لوضع الدستور ما يقرب   من ستة أشهر أى أنها سوف تنتهى منه فى سبتمبر 2012 أى أنه من الصعب إجراء   الانتخابات الرئاسية فى مايو كما يقول لأن الفترة بين موعد الانتخابات  وأول  اجتمع للبرلمان المشترك شهر واحد وهى فترة غير كافية على الإطلاق  لوضع  الدستور، بالإضافة إلى أن المجلس من المفترض أن يعلن عن فتح باب  الترشيح فى  إبريل القادم وهناك لبس خطير يجب أن يوضحه لنا العسكرى إلا إذا  قرر تقديم  موعد الانتخابات دون علمنا، أو أنه سيجرى الانتخابات قبل  الدستور،
	وأشار إلى أن التلويح بالاستفتاء نوع من التهديد لا يقبله الشعب المصرى   فالمجلس عليه واجب وطنى يجب أن يستمر فيه ولا يستطيع أن يتنصل من المسئولية   الواقعة عليه وكل من يطالب المجلس العسكرى بالرحيل فى تلك الفتره غير   عاقل.
	فيما رأى حمدى حسن القيادى بحزب الحرية والعدالة أن بيان المجلس العسكرى   وضع النقط فوق الحروف وقال إنه يحدد خارطة طريق للفترة القادمة التى تعتبر   أهم الفترات فى الحياة السياسية المصرية وتحدد موعد أهم شئ فى مصر الأن  وهو  تسليم السلطه لرئيس مدنى منتخب فى مايو القادم كما ان الأمر الجيد  أيضا  تاكيده على إجراء الانتخابات البرلمانية فى موعدها وهى خطوة هامة لا  يجب أن  نتنازل عنها حتى وسط الظروف التى تعيشها مصر الآن والأجمل من كل  ذلك هو  قبول استقالة حكومة شرف الفاشلة والتى خربت الأوضاع السياسية  والاقتصادية  فى مصر.
	وأشار إلى أن رؤية حزب الحرية والعدالة هى خطاب المشير وسيلة جيدة فى طريق   الانتخابات المقبلة لو تم تنفيذ ما جاء به للانتقال إلى مرحلة الأمن   والاستقرار السياسي ونحن نثق فى العسكرى وفى قدرته على الوصول بمصر إلى بر   الأمان ويجب أن يكون تركيزنا منصب على الاهتمام بأختيار النائب الذى يعبر   عن صوت المواطن فى البرلمان وبتلك الطريقة سنصل الى قيادة منتخبة وشرعية   تكون قادرة على تطبيق فكرة المحاسبة والمراقبة للحكومة.
	ابراهيم زهران رئيس حزب التحرير المصرى يرى أن خطاب المشير تجاهل مطالب   الأغلبية الساحقة من الشعب كما أنه لم يتضمن ما اتفقنا عليه قبل إذاعة   الخطاب، وهو الاعتذار لأهالى الشهداء وتقديم واجب العزاء مع التأكيد على   مسئولية المجلس العسكرى فى التحقيق فيما حدث وكشف نتائج التحقيقات بما يرضى   طموحات أهالى الشهداء مع تحويل منصور عيسوى وعصام شرف إلى التحقيق العاجل   وتحميلهما مسئولية ما حدث فى التحرير.
	وأضاف زهران: إن قبول استقالة عصام شرف مع تسيير الأعمال هو أمر مبهم خاصه   أن الانتخابات يتبقى عليها عدة أيام ومن المستحيل بل إنها تحتاج إلى  معجزة  لإتمامها على النحو الأمثل، والأخطر أن التلويح بفكرة الاستفتاء خطأ  كبير  جدا، لأن المجلس العسكرى نفسه لم يأت باستفتاء حتى يغادر الحياة  باستفتاء  آخر، ولكنه جاء بقرار من مبارك نفسه،ومن حق الجميع أن يرفض  الأستفتاء لأنه  ليس من حق العسكر الذين لا يملكون شرعية للاستمرار فى  الحكم.
	وأشار الى أن القوات المسلحة لها رصيد كبير فى الشارع وبين المواطنين ولكن   خطاب المشير مع سياسات المجلس العسكرى الأخيرة أسهم فى تآكل تلك الشعبية   وهو ما لا يسعد أحداً على الاطلاق لأن مصر تمر بفترة خطيرة لابد ان يستمع   فيها الجميع الى الآخر وان ينتبه العسكر الى خطورة ما يفعلونه فى مصر الآن   خاصة بعد خطاب المشير
	وأكد أن المجلس أخطأ قبل إذاعة الخطاب بسعيه فيه لاستقطاب التيارات   الدينية وإهمال التيارات الليبرالية الأساسية فى الحكم فهناك 52 حزبا الآن،   ولكنه لا يسعى إلا لإرضاء الأحزاب الإسلامية حتى فى خطابه سعى إلى ذلك   وتناسى أن المتواجدين فى التحرير الآن ليسوا إسلاميين على الإطلاق وعندما   حاول البلتاجى النزول إليهم ضربوه واعتدوا على رجاله ومساعديه وهذا دليل   على انهيار شعبيه الاحزاب الأسلاميه فى الشارع وعليه ان يعقد اجتماع موسع   مع ممثلى الأحزاب وشباب الثورة ويستمع إلى مطالبهم الجادة ويتم التوافق   عليها.
	ووصف محمد أبوالغار رئيس الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى الاجتماعى خطاب المشير   بأنه «كلام فارغ» ، وقال: إنه لا يسمن من جوع لأنه خالف ما اتفقنا عليه قبل   إلقاء الخطاب من بنود ثمانية لم يعلن منها سوى 4 بنود فقط، ولابد أن  يعتذر  عن مجازره ويقدم تعويضات مناسبة ويعالج المصابين، كما ان فكره  التلويح  بالأستفتاء لم يتم الاتفاق عليها ايضا وهى نوع من العبث. 
	وقال ابو الغار ان الموجودين فى التحرير ينتظرون استجابة «العسكرى» لمزيد   من المطالب، خاصة أنه أعلن عن تشكيل حكومة انقاذ وطنى خلال يومين وتعهد   بذلك أمام القوى السياسية ولكنه لم يطرح اسم بعينه ولا شخصية ولكنه وعد بان   تحقق الطموحات والأمنيات التى يرجوها كل من فى التحرير ونحن ننتظر هذا   التعهد ودعا ابو الغار لتاجيل الانتخابات أسبوعين حتى يتم الانتهاء من   تشكيل الحكومة الجديدة واستعادة الشارع لهدوئه لإجراء الانتخابات في جو   ملائم ولو لم يتم تنفيذ ذلك فليتحمل العسكرى وزر ما حدث.
	وقال احمد عودة مساعد رئيس حزب الوفد إن الخطاب منقوص ومبهم وغير واضح   فقبول استقالة شرف هو أمر مطلوب ولكنه كان عليه أن يعلن عن تركيبة الحكومه   الجديدة ومن يرأسها حتى تتضح معالم عملها وإذا كانت الشخصية جيدة فسوف  يهدأ  الشعب.
	وأشار الى أن العسكرى ينتحر حينما يصر على اجراء الانتخابات فى موعدها وسط الظروف المحبطة التى تمر بها مصر.






الوفد


 
​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - الاسكندرية - #enn #egypt #alex 

 قامت قوات الجيش بعمل درع بشرى لمنع المتظاهرين بالاسكندرية من الوصول لمديرية الامن بسموحة*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | عاجل مرسى مطروح | اعمال شغب وبلطجة وتكسير محلات في محافظة مطروح من قبل بلطجية بشارع الاسكندرية الآن *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*ضابط الشرطة السابق من «العناية المركزة»: حظى السيئ قادنى إلى «التحرير»






«حظى  السيئ هو الذى قادنى إلى ميدان التحرير».. هكذا بدأ ضابط حراسة  المنشآت  السابق حديثه من داخل غرفة العناية المركزة بمستشفى الشرطة  بالعجوزة. أقسم  أنه كان متجها إلى ميدان عبدالمنعم رياض لاستقلال ميكروباص  إلى الشيخ زايد  للاطمئنان على ابنه بعد تعرض شقته للاحتراق، وأكد أنه خرج  على المعاش منذ  شهر ديسمبر 2010، ولم يعمل يوما فى أمن الدولة. بكى بشدة  عندما تذكر ما حدث  له فى ميدان التحرير. قال «لم أعرف من أين كانت تأتى  اللكمات والركل  بالقدم.. وكأننى حرامى.. ضربونى حتى فقدت الوعى. ولا أعرف  كيف نجوت من هناك  ومن أتى بى إلى المستشفى». 

تفاصيل قصة الضابط السابق «عبدالمنعم عبدالحافظ» كما يرويها لـ«المصرى   اليوم» أنه خرج بعد عصرالثلاثاء  للذهاب إلى مدينة الشيخ زايد للاطمئنان   على ابنه الأكبر «وائل» الذى تعرضت شقته للاحتراق. توجه إلى ميدان   عبدالمنعم رياض لاستقلال ميكروباص. لم يفكر للحظة واحدة فيما يحدث فى   الميدان. فهموم الدنيا ملأت رأسه بعد تعرضه وأسرته لحوادث متتالية خلال   الشهرين الماضيين. بدأت بوفاة الزوجة ومرت بإنجاب ابنه طفلاً مريضاً.   وانتهت باحتراق شقة ابنه. وكل هذا ما جعله – على حد قوله – غير مهتم بما   يحدث فى الميدان. قال: «أنا لم أكن أعلم من اللى بيدير البلد ومش عاوز   أعرف.. اللى حصل لى فى الأيام الأخيرة يهدم جبال». 

وأضاف الضابط السابق: «فوجئت عصر الثلاثاء  بعدد من الشباب يستوقفوننى   ويطلبون هويتى. أبلغتهم - وأنا غير مدرك لما يحدث- بأننى لا أحمل غير   كارنيه الشرطة. وبمجرد أن قلت تلك الكلمة. فوجئت بمن يصرخ: إلحقوا مسكنا   ضابط شرطة مندس بينا - قلت له: أنا لم أعد ضابط شرطة أنا بالمعاش منذ عام   تقريبا. ولكن لم يسمع لى أحد. طرحونى أرضا. وفتشوا ملابسى وأخذوا الكارنيه   وطبنجة مرخصة خاصة بى. اعتدت حملها. وفوجئت بهم يستدعون المزيد من الشباب.   وأخذ أحدهم سلاحى، وقال إنه كاتم للصوت. والصحيح أننى كنت أضع فى فوهته   قماشة حتى لا يدخلها التراب. لحظات وفوجئت بسيل من اللكمات والركل بالقدم.   سقطت على الأرض. وتأكدت أن تلك اللحظة هى الأخيرة لى فى الدنيا، شاهدت  آلاف  الشباب وبينهم سيدات يعتدون على. وشاهدت رجلا كبيرا لا أعرفه يحتضننى   ويطلب من الشباب التوقف عن ضربى، ونقلى إلى المستشفى الميدانى». 

وأشار: «نقلونى إلى مكان عرفت أنه المستشفى الميدانى. وأثناء علاجى  فوجئت  بآخرين يهجمون على ويضربوننى بوحشية. وسمعت الأطباء يقولون لهم -  حرام  عليكم - هيموت. وبعد ساعة تقريبا تم نقلى إلى مستشفى الشرطة. هكذا  حكوا لى  لأننى لم أكن أدرك ما الذى يحدث لى». وعلى باب غرفة المستشفى كان  ابنه  «وائل» الذى احترقت شقته وماتت والدته لا يتوقف عن البكاء. قال بمجرد  أن  عرف أننا صحفيون «حرام اللى حصل فى والدى.. قالوا عنه إنه أمن دولة  وقالوا  إن معاه شيك بـ(30) ألف جنيه. وقالوا إنه مريض نفسى.. وكل هذا كذب  ولا  أساس له من الصحة. والدى كاد أن يموت وجاء الإعلام يزيد من أوجاعه. كل  ما  أطلبه أن تصححوا ما تناقلته مواقع الإنترنت». وتوجه «وائل» إلى غرفة   العلاقات بالمستشفى وحرر محضرا بما حدث لوالده رغم علمه بأن المحضر لن يفيد   بشىء. وأعرب عن استيائه من قيام وزارة الداخلية بإصدار بيان تتبرأ فيه من   والده الذى خدم فيها حتى سن المعاش. فيما أكد الأطباءأن حالته سيئة.  ومصاب  بكسور فى أماكن متفرقة بالصدر والقدمين. وتم إيداعه غرفة العناية  المركزة. 

المصدر : المصرى اليوم*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*مطاردة منتصر الزيات من قبل متظاهرى التحرير








23-11-2011 | 19:42
القاهرة - محمد نابليون
ظهر منذ قليل فى ميدان التحرير المحامى منتصر الزيات  و هتف  المتظاهرون "إطلع بره" و "إخرج"
المشهد* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*   						متظاهرون يلاحقون الضابط "قناص العيون"  



*
* 



​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								القاهرة  (ا ف ب)  			 	 

 	بعد عدة أيام من المواجهات الدامية، أكد الناشطون  الشباب المصريون أنهم  عازمون على ملاحقة "قناصى العيون" من رجال الأمن  الذين أطلقوا الرصاص  المطاطي وطلقات الخرطوش عليهم  في الأحداث التي  يشهدها ميدان التحرير .
 	وأثارت مشاهد صورت بالفيديو وشاهدها الآلاف على موقع  "يوتيوب "و أذاعتها  محطة تلفزيونية مصرية خاصة صدمة في البلاد، حيث يظهر  فيها ضابط شرطة برتبة  ملازم أول واقفا في شارع محمد محمود المتفرع من  ميدان التحرير مسلحا  ببندقية يستخدمها ضد المتظاهرين وهو يتقدم بضع خطوات  للأمام ويطلق الرصاص  أكثر من مرة في اتجاه المتظاهرين ويستدير للخلف،  بينما يهنئه أحد زملائه  على دقة التصويب قائلا "في عينه.. في عينه ..جدع  (أحسنت بالعامية المصرية)  يا باشا".
	ويظهر وجه القناص بوضوح في هذا الفيديو الذي اقتطعت منه صورة فوتوغرافية انتشرت في جميع أنحاء مصر.
	في ميدان التحرير، يوزع الناشطون منشورات عليها صورة قناص وزارة الداخلية   ويعدون بمكافأة مقدارها 5 آلاف جنيه مصري (قرابة 800 دولار) لكل من يرشد   عنه.
 	وفي ميدان التحرير، على بعد بضعة أمتار من شارع محمد  محمود، حيث يسمع دوي  طلقات الشرطة لليوم الخامس على التوالي، يرفع  الناشطون صورة لشخص آخر: من  المرجح أنه أحمد حرارة، البطل الجديد للثورة  المصرية الذي دفع عددا من  النشطاء إلى استخدام شبكة التواصل الاجتماعي  فيسبوك لإطلاق "الحملة المصرية  لمواجهة بلطجية الأمن".
 	وكان حرارة، وهو طبيب أسنان في الحادية والثلاثين من  عمره، فقد إحدى عينيه  في 28 كانون الثاني/يناير الماضي أثناء الثورة التي  انتهت بإسقاط الرئيس  السابق حسني مبارك.
 	وأدت طلقة خرطوش إلى نزع عينه الثانية أثناء مشاركته في  التظاهرات السبت  الماضي، وبات الآن يحمل ضمادتين الأولى فوق العين اليمنى  مكتوب عليها "28  يناير" والثانية فوق العين اليسرى مكتوب عليها "19  نوفمبر".
 	وتطوع مستشفى العيون الدولي الخاص في القاهرة، حيث عولج حرارة، لاستقبال العديد من ضحايا الطلقات في العيون.
 	وفي إشارة إلى استهداف العيون، وضع الناشطون ضمادة بيضاء  على إحدي عيني  تمثالي الأسد الشهيرين القابعين عند مدخل كوبري قصر النيل  المؤدي إلى ميدان  التحرير.
 	ووفق الأرقام الرسمية، أصيب اكثر من ألفي شخص منذ السبت الماضي خصوصا بطلقات الخرطوش والرصاص المطاطي.
 	ولكن وزارة الداخلية أكدت أنها لم تستخدم "أسلحة نارية  أو بنادق صيد  (مزودة بطلقات خرطوش) أو رصاصا مطاطيا" ضد المتظاهرين وأنها  لجأت فقط إلى  الغازات المسيلة للدموع لتفريقهم.
 	واليوم الاربعاء سقط صباحا ثلاث ضحايا جدد بطلقات يرجح الأطباء في المستشفى الميداني أنها رصاص حي.






الوفد

 
​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*القرضاوى يصل القاهرة لمتابعة أحداث التحرير






وصل  القاهرة مساء اليوم، الأربعاء، الشيخ يوسف القرضاوى، يرافقه رئيس  منظمة  الكرامة لحقوق الإنسان، عبد الرحمن نعينى، وترددت أنباء بأن زيارة  القرضاوى  سببها الأحداث التى تجرى الآن بميدان التحرير. 

المصدر : اليوم السابع
* ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*
لأربعاء، 23 نوفمبر 2011 - 20:39

الأمن يمطر المتظاهرين بوابل من القنابل المسيلة للدموع

كتب على حسان وإيمان على ومحمد البحراوى وهانى الحوتى 

نشبت اشتباكات عنيفة بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن فى شارع البستان لأول مرة هذا اليوم، بعد أن أطلقت قوات الأمن القنابل المسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين، وتوقفت حركة المرور فى الشارع تماما بعد تصاعد حدة الاشتباكات.

وغطت شارع البستان بميدان طلعت سحابة كبيرة من الأدخنة نتيجة القصف المستمر للقنابل المسيلة للدموع، كما شهد إطلاق العديد من الأعيرة النارية فى الهواء، وتساقط عشرات المصابين من المتظاهرين نتيجة الاختناق من الغازات المسيلة للدموع.

ومن جانبهم، فرض عدد من المتظاهرين ساترا من الحواجز الحديدية لمنع وصول قوات الأمن المركزى إلى ميدان التحرير.

فى نفس السياق، وصل وفد من مشايخ الأزهر إلى الميدان، لمحاولة التفاوض مع قيادات الأمن لوقف الاشتباكات، بعد أن تجددت مرة أخرى بعنف شديد بين الطرفين.
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]wKSzI81pTs8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - الاسكندرية - #enn #egypt #alex 

 اسفل مديرية امن الاسكندرية الان وانباء عن تجدد الاشتباكات مرة اخرى  تصوير - شريف بدوى*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*بيان من الإخوان المسلمين حول الأحداث وبيان المشير




 


ينطلق الإخوان المسلمون في اتخاذ قراراتهم ومواقفهم من نظرة متوازنة بين   العقل والعاطفة، تضبطها القواعد الشرعية، وتنتصر للمبادئ، بعيدًا عن   المصالح الخاصة، وهذا هو الذي حكم موقفنا الأخير من عدم المشاركة في   الأحداث الأخيرة، فكان تقديرنا للموقف أن هناك خطةً لإحداث فوضى يترتب   عليها التهرب من الاستحقاقات الديمقراطية، وتعطيل نقل السلطة من المجلس   العسكري إلى سلطة مدنية منتخبة، ومن ثم قررنا الإصرار على استكمال المسيرة   الديمقراطية التي هي أهم أهداف ثورة 25 يناير، وألا نستدرج لهذا المخطط. 
وللأسف فقد فهم البعض هذا الموقف على غير وجهه الصحيح، وأساءوا إلى الإخوان، ونحن نضرب صفحًا عن الإساءات، ونوضح الحقائق التالية:

* إن الشباب الذي استفزته المناظر الوحشية لاعتداء الشرطة والشرطة العسكرية   على المعتصمين فهرع إلى الميدان لمناصرة المتظاهرين إنما هم شباب وطني   مخلص نبيل. 

* إن العدوان عليهم إنما هو إجرام في إجرام. 

* إننا لو كنا اشتركنا في هذه المظاهرات لتصاعد العنف والقتل والتخريب،   وترتبت على ذلك نتائج سيئة قد تصل إلى الانقلاب على كل أهداف ثورة 25   يناير. 

* ولو كنا نحرص على مصالحنا الخاصة وحصد الشعبية في الشارع السياسي لكان   النزول إلى الميدان هو السبيل إلى ذلك، ولكننا امتنعنا عن النزول على الرغم   مما وُجه إلينا من انتقادات من الخصوم المتربصين، ومن المخلصين الذين ليس   لديهم من المعلومات ما لدينا. 

* إن حرصنا على إجراء الانتخابات في مواعيدها ليس حرصًا منَّا على كسب   المقاعد- فذلك كله في علم الغيب- ولكن من أجل البدء في الخطوات الديمقراطية   لإنشاء مؤسسات الدولة (برلمان- دستور- حكومة- رئيس جمهورية) أي نقل  السلطة  من المجلس العسكري إلى سلطة مدنية منتخبة في أقرب وقت ممكن. 

* لقد أصدرنا بيانين أمس وأول أمس حددنا فيهما موقفنا، وأرسلنا رسائل إلى   كلٍّ من المجلس العسكري وشباب مصر النبيل والشعب المصري العظيم، والسياسيين   والمثقفين والإعلاميين، ولم يقف دورنا عند إصدار البيانات، وإنما تمَّ   التواصل مع جميع الأطراف المعنية؛ الأمر الذي أثمر بعض الإجراءات والقرارات   الإيجابية، وما زلنا ننتظر استكمالها، فأما المسائل الإيجابية فتتمثل في: 

- التعهد بإيقاف القتل والعدوان والعنف من قِبل الشرطة والجيش، واعتبار   الميادين مناطق آمنة، والإقرار بالحق الدستوري للشعب في التظاهر والاعتصام   السلميين مع عدم المساس بالممتلكات الخاصة والعامة ومؤسسات الدولة. 

- تحديد موعد انتخابات الرئاسة الذي سوف يكون نقطة تسليم السلطة كاملة (التشريعية والتنفيذية) إلى المؤسسات المدنية المنتخبة. 

- تأكيد إجراء الانتخابات البرلمانية في مواعيدها المحددة سلفًا. 

- قبول استقالة حكومة الدكتور عصام شرف. 

أما ما نزال ننتظره من قرارات فهي: 

- تحويل كل من أمر أو نفَّذ عمليات القتل والإصابة للمواطنين من الضباط   والمسئولين إلى التحقيق، والمحاكمة الفورية، ومحاسبتهم على ما اقترفوه من   جرائم. 

- عدم استمرار الدكتور علي السلمي ووزيري الداخلية والإعلام وتغييرهم فورًا باعتبارهم المسئولين المباشرين عن إشعال الغضب الشعبي. 

- تطهير وزارة الداخلية من الضباط الكارهين للشعب، والذين يتربصون للثأر   والانتقام منه حسب ما رأينا من مشاهد وحشية غريبة على شعب مصر وقيمه   وأخلاقه، إضافةً إلى استخدام الغازات الخانقة. 

- تعويض أهالي الشهداء والمصابين وضمان علاجهم على نفقة الدولة.  

- الاعتذار الصريح الفوري للشعب المصري عن الجرائم التي ارتكبت في حقه، وعن   سقوط عشرات الشهداء وآلاف الجرحى خلال الأيام الثلاثة الماضية، فذلك كفيل   بامتصاص جزء من غضب الشعب. 

وقى الله مصرنا الحبيبة من كل سوء يُراد بها وبشعبها؛ 

الإخوان المسلمون 

القاهرة في: 27 من ذي الحجة 1432هـ الموافق 23 من نوفمبر 2011م *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*ممدوح حمزة في اتصال هاتفي للحياة مصيبة حدثت منذ نصف ساعة





 

**مصيبة حدثت منذ نصف ساعة بدخول بلطجية بالسنج والعصا الكهربائية وتكرر   موقعة الجمل من مدخل طلعت حرب الان واطالب القوات المسلحة بالتدخل وانزال   فرقة 777 وقوات الصاعقة لحماية المتظاهرين فى اسرع وقت . 
**يتهم طرف ثالث بتحريك الاحداث من احد المدارس بشارع محمد محمود
**ويطالب بتاجيل الانتخابات لمدة 3 اسابيع * ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - التحرير - #enn #egypt #tahrir

 تم السيطرة علي البلطجية الذين حاولوا دخول الميدان و تم التعامل معهم .. و المدخل امن تماما من ناحية طلعت حرب*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو || شاهد الاخبــار الساخنــة جدا اليوم 23-11-2011  وشاهد الامم المتحدة ماذا تطلب من مصر 

*[YOUTUBE]fy_qvqfsHF0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*   						القضاء  الإدارى يرفض تأجيل الانتخابات 



*
* 



​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتبت - هدير  يوسف: 			 	   		منذ 6 دقيقة 5 ثانية  		 
 	أصدرت محكمة القضاء الإدارى اليوم الأربعاء   برئاسة المستشار عبد السلام  النجار نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة، حكما قضائيا  برفض الدعوى التى طالبت بتأجيل  إجراء الانتخابات البرلمانية المزمع  إجراؤها يوم 28من الشهر الجارى لمدة  عام.
 	وقالت المحكمة فى حيثيات حكمها بأنها غير مختصة ولائيا  بالنظر فى هذه  الدعاوى على اعتبار أنها من أعمال السيادة التى يختص بها  رئيس الدولة أو  المسئول عنها أو الحكومة كسلطة حكم لا كسلطة إدارة، كما أن  قرار دعوة  الناخبين للانتخاب يعد من أعمال السيادة التى لايجوز لمحاكم  مجلس الدولة أن  تنظرها وتبت فيها .
 	وكان فريد محمد نجيب قد أقام دعوى قضائية أمام المحكمة  ضد المجلس الأعلى  للقوات المسلحة، مطالبا بإصدار حكم بصفة مستعجلة بوقف  وتأجيل الانتخابات  البرلمانية لمدة عام حتى تستعيد البلاد الأمن المطلوب  لتأمين الانتخابات  ولجان الاقتراع.






الوفد*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - التحرير - #enn #egypt #tahrir

 مراسل برنامج بلدنا بالمصري فى مداخلة هاتفية: عدد المصابين من 700 الى 1000 مصاب اليوم بعد خرق الهدنة فبمعدل كل ثانية يسقط مصاب*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - التحرير - #enn #egypt #tahrir

 صورة من امام المستشفى الميدانى حيث زادت الاصابات فى الساعات الاخيرة بعد تعدى قوات الامن*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*بالفيديو.. مدرعات الجيش تساند الشرطة لحماية وزارة الداخلية








*[YOUTUBE]PHYwn2iU6WE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*امتداد الاشتباكات لشارع البستان والأمن يمطره بوابل من القنابل *
*نشبت اشتباكات عنيفة بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن فى شارع البستان لأول مرة هذا اليوم، بعد أن أطلقت قوات الأمن القنابل المسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين، وتوقفت حركة المرور فى الشارع تماما بعد تصاعد حدة الاشتباكات.

وغطت شارع البستان بميدان طلعت سحابة كبيرة من الأدخنة نتيجة القصف المستمر للقنابل المسيلة للدموع، كما شهد إطلاق العديد من الأعيرة النارية فى الهواء، وتساقط عشرات المصابين من المتظاهرين نتيجة الاختناق من الغازات المسيلة للدموع.

ومن جانبهم، فرض عدد من المتظاهرين ساترا من الحواجز الحديدية لمنع وصول قوات الأمن المركزى إلى ميدان التحرير.

فى نفس السياق، وصل وفد من مشايخ الأزهر إلى الميدان، لمحاولة التفاوض مع قيادات الأمن لوقف الاشتباكات، بعد أن تجددت مرة أخرى بعنف شديد بين الطرفين.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*فلوباتير جميل : الميدان يطالب بتنحى  المجلس العسكرى                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




كتب نادر شكرى

أكد  القس فلوباتير جميل كاهن كنيسة العذراء أثناء وجوده بميدان التحرير   للتضامن مع المعتصمين فى مطالبهم، أن المشير لم يستطع أن يلبى رغبات الثوار   وما ينشر على التليفزيون المصرى غير صحيح، لأن مطالبهم لا تتوقف عند حد   استقالة الوزارة، بل تمتد للمطالبة بتنحى المجلس العسكرى سياسيا عن السلطة،   والعودة إلى ثكناته العسكرية.وأضاف أن سياسة العسكر أسفرت عن سفك دماء   مصرية كثيرة، سواء دهسا بالمدرعات أو من خلال الذخيرة الحية فى أحداث   ماسبيرو، كما تزايدت الأحداث الطائفية لتفتيت الشعب، فالمجلس يحاول طيلة 9   شهور ترميم النظام السابق وإعادة إفراز حقيقى لنظام مبارك، وإجراء تحالفات   من شأنها المحافظة على مقعده على حساب أهداف الثورة.
وأشار إلى أن تحويل  ملف أحداث ماسبيرو والتحرير من النيابة العسكرية أمر  إيجابى، ولكن يجب  استكمال التحقيقات بتقديم المسئولين من الشرطه العسكرية  وقيادات الشرطة  للتحقيق، مؤكداً أن الأقباط وعلى رأسهم اتحاد شباب  ماسبيرو، مستمرون فى  دعمهم وتضامنهم مع القوى الوطنية بالتحرير حتى تتحقق  مطالب الميدان.



بوابة الشباب
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو عاجل|| شارع محمد محمود يشهد حمامات دم الان






*[YOUTUBE]jS0qhtcWGuE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - الاسكندرية - #enn #egypt #alex 

 من داخل المستشفى الميدانى بمسجد عثمان ابن عفان بسموحة*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

* بالفيديو لن تصدق ما الذى حدث فى ميدان التحرير امس بليل

*[YOUTUBE]OWXPw6Msois[/YOUTUBE]
* 


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - التحرير - #enn #egypt #tahrir

 بثينة كامل: أجساد بشرية مصطفة لحماية مستشفيات الميدان ونأمين دخول الموتوسيكلات وسيارات الإسعاف*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*أميركيون يجمعون 1000 توقيع لمنع تصدير القنابل المسيلة للدموع لمصر  






قرر  مجموعة من الأميركيين المهتمين بحقوق الإنسان وبالشأن العربي رفض  تصدير  بلادهم لقنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع لمصر، والتي تستخدم بشكل كثيف  لتفريق  الثوار في ميدان التحرير الذي اكتسب شعبية عالمية. 

ووقع حتى الآن أكثر من 710 شخص على العريضة التي رفضوا من خلالها  استعمال  الولايات المتحدة لحصئلة الضرائب منهم من أجل تصنيع قنابل مسيلة  للدموع  وتصديرها للدول لتقمع شعوبها. 

وكتب في العريضة: 

«تحياتي, 

أقوم بالتوقيع على هذه العريضة المرسلة إلى شركة Combined Tactical System 

توقفوا عن تصدير الغاز المسيل للدموع إلى الجيش المصري. 

لقد تم تصدير هذا الغاز لمكافحة الشغب وتفريق المتظاهرين، وكسلاح غير   فتاك، لكن المجلس الأعلي للقوات المسلحة يستخدم هذا الغاز لقتل المتظاهرين   عن طريق الاستخدام المفرط له. ويجب على الولايات المتحدة وشركة «Combined   Tactica
* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*"الإخوان": لو شاركنا فى المظاهرات لتصاعد العنف والقتل والتخريب 

 



 
أكدت  جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أن شباب المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير وفى   المحافظات، والذين استفزتهم المناظر الوحشية لاعتداء الأمن والشرطة   العسكرية على المعتصمين فهرعوا إلى الميدان لمناصرتهم، إنما هم شباب وطنى   مخلص نبيل، مشددة على أن العدوان عليهم إنما هو إجرام فى إجرام. 

ودافعت الجماعة، فى بيان لها مساء اليوم حمل عنوان"بيان من الإخوان   المسلمين حول الأحداث وبيان المشير"، عن موقفها الرافض للمشاركة فى الأحداث   الأخيرة، مؤكدة أنه لو كانت الجماعة اشتركت فى هذه المظاهرات لتصاعد  العنف  والقتل والتخريب، وترتبت على ذلك نتائج سيئة قد تصل إلى الانقلاب  على كل  أهداف ثورة 25 يناير. 

وأضافت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين: "لو كنا نحرص على مصالحنا الخاصة وحصد   الشعبية فى الشارع السياسى، لكان النزول إلى الميدان هو السبيل إلى ذلك،   ولكننا امتنعنا عن النزول على الرغم مما وُجه إلينا من انتقادات من الخصوم   المتربصين، ومن المخلصين الذين ليس لديهم من المعلومات ما لدينا"، مؤكدة   على أن حرصها على إجراء الانتخابات فى موعدها ليس حرصًا على كسب المقاعد،   ولكن من أجل البدء فى الخطوات الديمقراطية لإنشاء مؤسسات الدولة (برلمان-   دستور- حكومة- رئيس جمهورية)، أى نقل السلطة من المجلس العسكرى إلى سلطة   مدنية منتخبة فى أقرب وقت ممكن. 

وقالت الجماعة: "لقد أصدرنا بيانين أمس، وأمس الأول، حددنا فيهما  موقفنا،  وأرسلنا رسائل إلى كلٍّ من المجلس العسكرى وشباب مصر النبيل والشعب  المصرى  العظيم، والسياسيين والمثقفين والإعلاميين، ولم يقف دورنا عند  إصدار  البيانات، وإنما تمَّ التواصل مع جميع الأطراف المعنية؛ الأمر الذى  أثمر  بعض الإجراءات والقرارات الإيجابية، وما زلنا ننتظر استكمالها. 

وتابع البيان، هناك من فهم موقفها على غير وجهه الصحيح، وأساءوا إلى   الإخوان، ونحن نضرب صفحًا عن الإساءات، لأننا تنطلق فى اتخاذ قراراتنا   ومواقفنا من نظرة متوازنة بين العقل والعاطفة، تضبطها القواعد الشرعية،   وتنتصر للمبادئ، بعيدًا عن المصالح الخاصة، وهذا هو الذى حكم موقفنا الأخير   من عدم المشاركة فى الأحداث الأخيرة، فكان تقديرنا للموقف أن هناك خطةً   لإحداث فوضى يترتب عليها التهرب من الاستحقاقات الديمقراطية، وتعطيل نقل   السلطة من المجلس العسكرى إلى سلطة مدنية منتخبة، ومن ثم قررنا الإصرار على   استكمال المسيرة الديمقراطية التى هى أهم أهداف ثورة 25 يناير، وألا   نستدرج لهذا المخطط. 

وأعلنت الجماعة، عبر بيانها، أنها ما زالت تنتظر عدداً من القرارات  وهى:  "تحويل كل من أمر أو نفَّذ عمليات القتل والإصابة للمواطنين من الضباط   والمسئولين إلى التحقيق، والمحاكمة الفورية، ومحاسبتهم على ما اقترفوه من   جرائم، وعدم استمرار الدكتور على السلمى ووزيرى الداخلية والإعلام وتغييرهم   فورًا، باعتبارهم المسئولين المباشرين عن إشعال الغضب الشعبى، وتطهير   وزارة الداخلية من الضباط الكارهين للشعب، والذين يتربصون للثأر والانتقام   منه حسب ما رأينا من مشاهد وحشية غريبة على شعب مصر وقيمه وأخلاقه، إضافةً   إلى استخدام الغازات الخانقة، وتعويض أهالى الشهداء والمصابين وضمان  علاجهم  على نفقة الدولة، الاعتذار الصريح الفورى للشعب المصرى عن الجرائم  التى  ارتكبت فى حقه، وعن سقوط عشرات الشهداء وآلاف الجرحى خلال الأيام  الثلاثة  الماضية، فذلك كفيل بامتصاص جزء من غضب الشعب، والتعهد بإيقاف  القتل  والعدوان والعنف من قِبل الشرطة والجيش، واعتبار الميادين مناطق  آمنة،  والإقرار بالحق الدستورى للشعب فى التظاهر والاعتصام السلميين مع  عدم  المساس بالممتلكات الخاصة والعامة ومؤسسات الدولة، وتحديد موعد  انتخابات  الرئاسة الذى سوف يكون نقطة تسليم السلطة كاملة (التشريعية  والتنفيذية) إلى  المؤسسات المدنية المنتخبة، وتأكيد إجراء الانتخابات  البرلمانية فى  مواعيدها المحددة سلفًا". 

المصدر : اليوم السابع 
 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - التحرير - #enn #egypt #tahrir

 العوا فى مداخل هاتفية : 11 شيخ ازهرى يحاولون اعادة الهدنة الآن ووقف العنف*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - الاسكندرية - #enn #egypt #alex 

 تجدد اندلاع الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الامن فى منطقة سموحة*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو || فضيحة الاخوان المسلمين ومخطط خطير منهم  عاوزين يوصلوا للحكم

*[YOUTUBE]za4053JdV9o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*الفقره الكوميديه *


*المشير.............
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 هو إحنا لسه هانكتب خطاب جديد هات يا إبني خطاب مبارك شيل سبتمبر القادم و حط

 يونيه و شيل إستقالة نظيف و حط إستقالة شرف .. بس خلاص....شوفتوا سهله إزاى*



*فاضل خطابين،،،و 3 مليونيات،،،،وموقعة جمل،،،،،وخطاب تنحي
 وبعدين ننزل الميدان بالمقشات ننضف
 .
 .
 .
 حضروا بقى المقشاااااااااااات*



*ضابط  جيش قال لمجند : حظر التجوال هيبتدي الساعه ٩ الساعة ٩ و دقيقه لو شفت اي  حد اضربه بالنار علي طول ..الساعه ٨ و نص عدي واحد قام المجند ضربه مات ..  الظابط قالوا اية الي عملتوا ده يا حمار الساعه لسه ٨ و نص ،،، قالوا يا  فاندم ده ابن عمي ساكن بعيد وكده كده مش هيلحق يوصل*


*يـا جـمـاعـه

 حـد يـقـول للـراجـل اللـي ورا عـمـر سـلـيـمـان إن عـنـده تـصـويـر الإسـبـوع اللـي جـاي !!
 ... )*


​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *"الإخوان": لو شاركنا فى المظاهرات لتصاعد العنف والقتل والتخريب
> 
> *​



*تماااااااااااااااام...اديكوا عارفين نفسكم اهو.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

* بالفيديو ... شاهد مايحدث الان فى التحرير وشارع محمد محمود





*​*





*[YOUTUBE]INziKhnUTjo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو || شاهد بيان شيخ الازهر وشاهد ماذا يحذر في كلامه





*[YOUTUBE]XVaFibS6xyw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو ■  هشام شيحة مساعد وزير الصحة للشئون الوقائية  و بيتكلم عن ارقام مخيفة للقتلى و المصابين و اية اسباب الوفيات *​​


*



*​

[YOUTUBE]Vc9Gm5Lb2KQ[/YOUTUBE]​
​
​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*   						جاد:مفاوضات مع العسكرى لتأجيل الانتخابات 



*
* 



 الدكتور عماد جاد ​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب - أحمد عبد العظيم. 			 	   		منذ 4 دقيقة 54 ثانية  		 
 	كشف الدكتور عماد جاد عضو الهيئة العليا للحزب  المصرى الديمقراطى  الاجتماعى، عن وجود مباحثات بين المجلس العسكرى والقوى  السياسية بشأن تأجيل  الانتخابات لمدة أسبوعين.
 	وأوضح جاد مرشح رأس قائمة "الكتلة المصرية"، بدائرة  شمال القاهرة، أن  المباحثات الجارية بشأن تأجيل الانتخابات لمدة أسبوعين  تهدف إلى إعطاء  الحكومة المزمع تشكيلها الفرصة لالتقاط الأنفاس والوصول  إلى حل أزمة معتصمى  التحرير واستعادت أجواء الهدوء لإجراء الانتخابات في  جو مُلائم.
	ولفت جاد في تصريحات خاصة لـ"بوابة الوفد"، إلى أنه سيتم إرجاء انتخابات   المرحلة الأولى إلى بعد المرحلة الثالثة أو إجراء الانتخابات على مرحلتين   بمعنى توزيع انتخابات الجولة الأولى على الجولتين الثانية والثالثة.
	ورحب جاد بهذا التوجه، مشددا على أن هذه الجهود لن تفلح ولن يتم إجراء   الانتخابات إلا إذا اتخذ المجلس العسكري خطوات تدفع بموجبها المتظاهرين في   ميدان التحرير إلى تعليق الاعتصام.
	وشدد جاد على ضرورة أن يكون رئيس حكومة الإنقاذ الوطني شخصا يحظى باحترام   المعتصمين للتخفيف من حدة غضبهم وليسهل عليه اتخاذ قرارات من شأنها احتواء   الأزمة المتصاعدة في الميدان والتي لم ينجح خطاب المشير في احتوائها.






الوفد


​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*بالفيديو...مشهد مروع عن تأثير الغازات الجديدة على المتظاهرين 




*​*





*[YOUTUBE]U31iRPQiaXI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو عاجل وخطير الان وكوارث ميدان التحرير وحرب الان فى الميدان






*[YOUTUBE]kpTc9Srqf-U[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*39‏ شهيدا بعد اليوم الرابع







  تدفقت التبرعات باختلاف انواعها في العيادات الميدانية  بوسط التحرير وعلي  جانبيه‏,‏ وقدر القائمون علي العيادات قيمة التبرعات  بملايين الجنيهات‏

‏ فبعد ان كانت تقتصر علي الادوية فقط تنوعت الي امدادات بالمواد الغذائية بجانب البطاطين والأسرة
ففي عيادة الصينية بوسط الميدان اكد القائم عليها وهو احد الاساتذة بجامعة   بنها ان العيادة عالجت‏3‏ آلاف حالة اختناق امس فقط وانه تم تجهيز غرف   لاجراء العمليات الجراحية الخفيفة بعد تزويد العيادة بالأسرة وانابيب   الاوكسجين‏.‏
وقال ان اجمالي التبرعات من الاغذية والادوية والبطاطين ولوزام الاسعافات   الاولية والتي تدفقت الي العيادة امس تفوق قيمتها نصف مليون جنيه‏.‏
وفي عيادة باب اللوق اول شارع طلعت حرب قالت الدكتورة اميمة العقاد اخصائية   الصدر بمستشفي العباسية ان العيادة عالجت‏150‏ حالة ما بين جروح سطحية   واختناقات وتشنجات واغماءات‏.‏
يأتي ذلك فيما تزايدت أعداد المصابين في عيادة كنتاكي الثورة‏,‏ وقال   الدكتور عصام الصدر اخصائي جراحة عامة والمشرف علي العيادة انهم استقبلوا   امس فقط‏400‏ حالة وان العيادة امتلأت بالادوية علي اختلاف انواعها في   مسكنات ومطهرات وادوية للصدر والسكر والضغط ومراهم الحروق‏.‏
وفي عيادة عمر مكرم‏,‏ قالت المشرفة علي العيادة الدكتورة نادية بدوي   اخصائية الباطنة والجراحة بوزارة الصحة ان العيادة استقبلت‏104‏ حالات   خلال‏9‏ ساعات امس وتنوعت الاصابات ما بين اختناقات من الغازات المسيلة   للدموع بجانب الاصابات الناتجة عن طلقات الرش في الايدي والساقين واصابات   في الوجه‏.‏

الاهرام*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*احدث حاجه اتنشرت في كل شبكات الرصد كانت من 22 دقيقه 
اكيد في قطع اتصالات في الميدان 

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*عيسى فى الميدان: مطلوب وقف فورى للإعتداءات على المتظاهرين..ومصر تحتاج إلى حكومة إنقاذ قوية ومستقلة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*عشرات المصريين بباريس يتظاهرون تضامنا مع إعتصام التحرير*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*9.20pm  المتظاهرون بالاسكندرية ينسحبون من أمام مديرية الأمن للاعتصام بميدان سموحه وإمام مسجد حاتم يهتف على الميدان على الميدان*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*  						عمرو موسى يكذب ترشيحه لرئاسة الحكومة  				 		



*
* 




​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب - محسن سليم وأحمد أبو صالح : 			 	 

 	نفى محمد موسي المستشار الإعلامي للسيد عمرو موسي  المرشح المحتمل لمنصب  رئيس الجمهورية ما تردد من أنباء حول ترشيح المجلس  العسكرى لموسى لتولى  رئاسة الحكومة ونشرته مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، وموقع  "اليوم السابع" مؤكدا  أنها مجرد شائعات لا أساس لها من الصحة.
 	كانت أنباء قد ترددت خلال الساعات القليلة الماضية حول  وجود أنباء عن  ترشيح عمرو موسى لتولى منصب  رئيس مجلس الوزراء وتشكيل  حكومة الإنقاذ  الوطنى.
	ولم يكن عمرو موسي هو المرشح فقط لتولي ذلك المنصب ، ولكن كان من ضمن   الأسماء الدكتور محمد البرادعي والذي صرح لـ"بوابة الوفد" أنه سيقبل منصب   رئيس الوزراء, إذا عرض عليه شريطة إجراء الانتخابات البرلمانية في موعدها,   وأن يطرح اسمه, ويوافق عليه البرلمان الجديد ويضمن أن يمارس صلاحياته   وسلطاته كاملة دون تدخل من المجلس العسكرى.






الوفد



​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

* السعد: خلع المشير "خيانة"






 الوفد : 23 - 11 - 2011 


أكد  أشرف السعد –  رجل الأعمال الهارب بلندن- أن المشير حسين طنطاوى على حق،  وأن خلع المجلس  العسكرى خيانة للشعب المصرى فحكم العسكر شرعي منذ 60 سنة  ولن نستطيع خلعه.
وأضاف السعد في اتصال لقناة السي بي سي في تغطيتها  لأحداث التحرير أنه  يناشد المشير بالثبات على موقفه وعدم التنازل وأنه لأول  مرة في التاريخ  يحكمنا العسكر في استفتاء شرعى برضاء الشعب وعليه يجب ألا  يتنازل.* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*مظهر شاهين : المهندس حمدى الفخرانى أبلغنى أنه سيتم بناء خرسانى فاصل فى ش محمد محمود*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*إقرأ غدا بالتحرير... مئات الالآف في التحرير تؤكد رفضها بقاء «العسكري»*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو || الاعلامية دينا عبد الرحمن تكسف المجلس العسكري علي الهواء وتعليق قوي جدا منها علي البيان المستفز ليهم

*[YOUTUBE]MgG55E3y0ZM[/YOUTUBE]
* 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | طنطا | enn#egypt#tanta 

 الشرطه تستعين ببلطجيه وتطارد المتظاهرين بشوارع طنطا*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*اقتحام وتحطيم ثالث محل للخمور بمطروح                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



مطروح- أحمد نفادي

تجددت  أعمال النهب والسرقة والشغب بمحافظة مطروح مساء اليوم لليوم الثاني  على  التوالي، حيث تم اقتحام محل ثالث لبيع وتناول الخمور وسرقة وتحطيم كل   محتوياته في ظل غياب أمني تام. حيث قام عدد من مثيري الشغب بسرقة محل لبيع   وتناول الخمور ثالث بوسط المدينة يرجع تاريخه لأكثر من خمسون عاماً يطلق   عليه "بنيوتي"، بينما خلت جميع شوارع وسط المدينة من أي تواجد أمني عدا   الشوارع المحيطة بكل من مديرية الآمن وديوان عام المحافظة، بينما أكد   اللواء حسين فكري مدير أمن مطروح أنه أصدر تعليمات بنزع الطلقات الحية من   السلاح الميري لضباط وأفراد الشرطة حرصاً علي أرواح المواطنين. على جانب   آخر بدأت مجموعات صغيرة من البلطجية واللصوص ومثيري الشغب التوجه إلى أحد   الفنادق السياحية الذي يقدم الخمور بشارع الكورنيش لسرقته، إلا أن بعض   وحدات الجيش تصدت لهم وردتهم. 
كذلك اختفت من المشهد السياسي بمحافظة  مطروح جميع القوى السياسية من  الأحزاب والتكتلات والائتلافات في الوقت الذي  لم تكشف فيه أية جهة أمنية  عن المحرض الرئيسي لأعمال الفوضى والنهب.* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*مراقبون: المجلس لن يعلن عن تشكيل الحكومة قبل بدء الإنتخابات*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*إستقالة عشرة شباب بارزين من الإخوان  اعتراضا على نهج الجماعة                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 إيمان عبد المنعم

كما  لم تخرج فى الأيام الأولى لثورة 25 يناير، قبل أن يعمد المصريون  ثورتهم  بالدم. كما لفظهم ميدان التحرير بعد أن باعت قياداتهم، الميدان  والتقت نائب  الرئيس السابق، اللواء عمر سليمان، لفظت جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين للمرة  الثالثة على التوالى، نفسها بنفسها، من وجدان ميدان  التحرير، وثواره، عندما  قررت عدم المشاركة فى مليونية إنقاذ الوطن أمس،  لحسابات الجماعة الضيقة  (الانتخابات) لا حسابات الوطن (استكمال مطالب  الثورة). خسرها «الإخوان  المسلمون»، ورد عليهم الميدان، بطرد الدكتور محمد  البلتاجى، أول من أمس.  الجماعة التى لم تتعلم من أخطائها عندما لم تتوقف  عن قرارها فى العلن بعدم  المشاركة، بل قامت بتوزيع منشور داخلى «سرى» على  أعضائها يحمل توقيع مرشد  الجماعة الدكتور محمد بديع، يحذر فيه ضمنيا أعضاء  الجماعة، بالفصل إذا لم  يلتزموا بعدم المشاركة، الأمر الذى لم يرض عشرة  من أبرز شباب الجماعة،  قدموا استقالاتهم بالفعل، لكن على المواقع  الاجتماعية «فيسبوك» و«تويتر»،  اعتراضا على نهج الجماعة الذى وصفوه  بالمتخاذل وعدم الانضمام إلى صفوف  الشعب، مؤكدين أن «الموقف سيدفع ثمنه  الإخوان من نتائج الانتخابات التى  يضعونها فى المقام الأول». المنشور  السرى الذى حصلت «التحرير» على نسخة  منه، وحمل توقيع بديع، قال «إنى  أذكركم بنصيحة الإمام البنا رحمه الله:  ألجموا نزوات العواطف بنظرات  العقول وأنيروا أشعّة العقول بلهب العواطف،  وألزموا الخيال صدق الحقيقة  والواقع، واكتشفوا الحقائق فى أضواء الخيال  الزاهية البرّاقة، ولا تميلوا  كل الميل فتذروها كالمعلقة، ولا تصادموا  نواميس الكون فإنها غلاّبة، ولكن  غالبوها واستخدموها وحولوا تيارها،  واستعينوا ببعضها على بعض، وترقبوا  ساعة النصر، وما هى منكم ببعيد». البيان  شدد على أهمية إجراء الانتخابات  كخطوة أولى لنقل السلطة من المجلس العسكرى  للمدنيين، وقال إن المجلس  العسكرى «يتغير أداؤه بشكل سلبى كلما اقتربنا من  الانتخابات»، ويعرج على  ميدان التحرير «وصل عدد الشهداء إلى ما يزيد على  العشرين، وقد وصلنا كثير  من الرسائل والطلبات بإلحاح بأن ينزل الإخوان إلى  الميدان، ولكننا أمرنا  أن نقدم دفع المفاسد على جلب المنافع وإعمال مقتضيات  العقل والحكمة لدفع  مفسدة أكبر مترتبة على نزول الإخوان بكثافة إلى  الميدان، هناك قوى أجنبية  مستفيدة، وهذا يعد استدراجا لتعقيد المشكلة لا  حلها، وقد اخترنا هذا  الاختيار رغم أنه قد يعرضنا لهجوم متعمد، وليست  مصالحنا هى التى تهمنا،  ولكنها مصلحة الوطن مهما أصابنا، وتاريخنا كله  قديما وحديثا يشهد بهذا».  ويستطرد بيان بديع «تم الاتفاق اليوم بفضل الله  مع كثير من القوى الوطنية  والسياسية على مواقف وإجراءات محددة سيعلن عنها  فى حينها، وقد صدر بيان من  الجماعة اليوم يتضمن هذه المعلومات وهذه  الإجراءات، وسيتم الاتصال  بالمسؤولين لتحميلهم أمانة هذه الأرواح فى  أعناقهم التى سيحاسبهم رب العزة  عليها، ونحن نشارك كما كنا وسنظل مع كل  المخلصين لحماية هذا البلد، وهذا  الشعب العظيم وهذا الشباب الوطنى المخلص».



التحرير
* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]YYHsH8r2BSc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]UCZXSKJNv5s[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

* البرادعى يوافق على رئاسة الوزراء بشرط اجراء الانتخابات فى موعدها






 وصرح د.عز الدين عقل رئيس اتحاد القوى الوطنية لدعم البرادعى بأن الأخير  قد رد على المجلس العسكرى بشكل رسمى بشروطه لتولى المنصب.                                          


صرح  الدكتور محمد  البرادعي في تصريحات صحفية بأنه سيقبل منصب رئيس الوزراء,  إذا عرض عليه  شريطة إجراء الانتخابات البرلمانية في موعدها, وأن يطرح اسمه,  ويوافق عليه  البرلمان الجديد,
ويضمن أن يمارس صلاحياته وسلطاته كاملة دون تدخل من المجلس العسكري.
وكانت  هناك أخبار قد تسربت عقب اجتماع المجلس العسكري مع القوي السياسية  بطرح  اسم البرادعي والدكتورعبدالمنعم أبو الفتوح بتشكيل حكومة انقاذ وطني.

المصرى اليوم
* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو  عاجل عاجل || اللواء فاروق المقرحى على الهواء وتحذير رهيب جدا جدا يا  ثوار مصر جميعا .... ارجو الكل يشوف اللى هيحصل فى الميدان النهارده






*[YOUTUBE]64ysmHyxY9c[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

* سلفيون: ضابط امن الدولة جاءالتحرير لاغتيال أبوإسماعيل







 وأكد عوض  فى اتصال بالجزيرة مباشر أن الضابط سيتم تصويره وتصوير الكارنيه  الخاص به  وبطاقته وتسجيل اعترافه وتوثيقها لفضح استمرار عمل جهاز أمن  الدولة وسياسة  الاغتيالات وأن له دوراً في عمليات الفوضى التي تسود مصر  وهو متحفظ عليه في  مكان أمين وسرى ويتم التحقيق معه من بعض شباب اللجان                                          


أكد  عدد من السلفيين  المتواجدين بميدان التحرير لمصادر صحفية أن ضابط أمن  الدولة الذى تم  القبض عليه داخل الميدان يحمل سلاحا ناريا، وكاتم للصوت،  جاء لاغتيال  الشيخ حازم أبواسماعيل داخل الميدان،
لأنه صاحب الموقف الواضح مع الثوارعكس كل الرموز والمرشحين لمنصب الرئاسة.
كان  د.مجدى عوض – أحد قيادات اللجان الشعبية بميدان التحرير- قد أعلن أن  شباب  الدعوة السلفية ألقوا القبض بعد منتصف الليلة على عقيد أمن دولة معه  قائمة  بالرموز المطلوب اغتيالهم في التحرير ووجد معه شيك ب 30 ألف جنيه  ومسدس  وكاتم صوت وكان يلبس زياً ملكياً في الميدان وكان يستعد لقتل قيادات   المظاهرات من الشباب والرموز وتم القبض عليه بعد التشكك فيه.

المصرى 

اهو هيتعمل بطل من اوهلها 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*التحرير في اليوم الخامس دون القوى السياسية: الإشتباك مستمر.. والثوار يطردون وزير الصحة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا جماعه 
يااااااااااااااااااااااااا جماعه 
هو اللي انا بنشره في غلط 
من امبارح وانا بتتحذفلي مشاركات 
في ايه ؟

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*اوك اسف اني بزعجكم باخبار 
مزعجه 
سلام المسيح 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*تزايد أعداد المصابين جراء قنابل الغاز بالتحرير
تجددت المواجهات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الامن بشارع محمد محمود ،وكثفت قوات الامن من اطلاق قنابل الغاز الخانق، والقنابل المسيلة للدموع ،بالاضافة الي اطلاق طلقات الخرطوش بعد ان تم خرق الهدنة التي كان دعا اليها عدد من رجال الازهر ، وقد رصدت اليوم السابع حالات تشنج كثيرة طالت العديد من المتظاهرين ، وتم رصد احدي الحالات المصابة لشاب في العشرينات من عمرة ،والذى انتابته حالة غريبة جراء استنشاقه الغاز ،وجري نقله في احدي سيارات الاسعاف من شارع محمد محمود الي المستشفي الميداني المتواجد بمسجد عمرمكرم للعلاج ، وتظهر اصابة الشاب مدى التأثير الكبير لقنابل الغاز التى تلقيها قوات الامن على الحالة الصحية للمتظاهرين .*


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *يا جماعه
> يااااااااااااااااااااااااا جماعه
> هو اللي انا بنشره في غلط
> من امبارح وانا بتتحذفلي مشاركات
> ...





الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *اوك اسف اني بزعجكم باخبار
> مزعجه
> سلام المسيح
> *​


*يا عياد اعتقد انت سالتنى وانا جاوبت قولتلك المشاركه اتحذفت 
لانها مكرره مرتين ورا بعض *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *يا عياد اعتقد انت سالتنى وانا جاوبت قولتلك المشاركه اتحذفت
> لانها مكرره مرتين ورا بعض *



*وزي ما قولتلك يا مون انها مش مشاركه واحده 
والمنتدي بيعترض اتوماتيك علي اي مشاركه مكرره 
بس الظاهر ان في حد عايز يتابع شويه 
برضوا اهي فرصه اريح عنيا واعصابي شويه 
 وبالمره ازاكرلي كلمتين 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *وزي ما قولتلك يا مون انها مش مشاركه واحده
> والمنتدي بيعترض اتوماتيك علي اي مشاركه مكرره
> بس الظاهر ان في حد عايز يتابع شويه
> برضوا اهي فرصه اريح عنيا واعصابي شويه
> ...



عياد انت مش عاوز تصدق براحتك
دى صوره عشان اى حد يتأكد مع انى مش مطالب انى اصورلك
بس هنزل صوره عشان بس نفسى تشيل الفكره اللى فى دماغك
لكن واضح انها مش هتتشال


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> عياد انت مش عاوز تصدق براحتك
> دى صوره عشان اى حد يتأكد مع انى مش مطالب انى اصورلك
> بس هنزل صوره عشان بس نفسى تشيل الفكره اللى فى دماغك
> لكن واضح انها مش هتتشال



* مينا انت مش مطالب تفسرلي حاجه 
وكتر الف خير 
وبليز امسح الصوره لان ده اداريا غلط 
بس راجع وقت المشاركه لو المده كانت اقل من خمس دقايق يبقي انا صح 
وبدين ريح دماغك يا رجل 
ووفر مشاركات 
كده كده هيتحذفوا 
وبامانه مش زعلان  عادي جدا 
مازلت اعصابي هاديه غير الاول 


*​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> * مينا انت مش مطالب تفسرلي حاجه
> وكتر الف خير
> وبليز امسح الصوره لان ده اداريا غلط
> بس راجع وقت المشاركه لو المده كانت اقل من خمس دقايق يبقي انا صح
> ...


*
اولاً انا مش بعمل حاجه غلط ادارياً ، انا بقول مش مطالب انى اعمل كده
ثانيا المنتدى فعلا مش بيقبل مشاركات مطابقه فى خلال خمس دقايق
بس لو المشاركه التانيه زادت عليها نقطه واحده او حتى مسافه واحده المنتدى هيقبلها 
انت بقى عندك فكره معينه ومش عاوز تغيرها وانا عارف انك مش هتغيرها فدى حاجه ترجعلك
بس صدقنى انا تعبت من كتر حوارات مسح المشاركات
لو خايف على مشاركاتك متشاركش يا عياد
المشاركات المخالفه بس هى اللى بتتمسح*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> اولاً انا مش بعمل حاجه غلط ادارياً ، انا بقول مش مطالب انى اعمل كده
> ثانيا المنتدى فعلا مش بيقبل مشاركات مطابقه فى خلال خمس دقايق
> بس لو المشاركه التانيه زادت عليها نقطه واحده او حتى مسافه واحده المنتدى هيقبلها
> ...



*فكرتني بوزير شباب قال : 
احسن حل لمشاكل الخريجين انهم ميتخرجوش :fun_lol:
 متشغلش بالك يا صاحبي 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*التليفزيون المصرى : اللواء حجازى - نحن نود تسليم السلطة فى ايد امينة لانها مصر*


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)

* مقتل اتنين واصابه اخريين في اشتباكات بالاسماعيليه*


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*اللواء  محمود حجازي: نحن ندير مرحلة ونعلم تمامًأ مدى المسئولية ونعلم مطالب  الشارع جيدًا وكان هناك رغبة في تسريع عملية انتقال السلطة*


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)

* اللواء محمد العصار: الانتخابات المقبلة غير سهلة في ظل الظروف التي تمر بها البلاد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*ثوار "القومى للبحوث" يتغلبون على الغازات المسيلة بإشعال الأغصان *
*توصل عدد من المتظاهرين من ائتلاف العلميين والمشاركين بالتحرير، ومعهم عدد كبير من أساتذة وطلبة كليات العلوم والمركز القومى لوسيلة آمنة وغير مكلفة للوقاية من الغازات المسيلة للدموع، والغازات الأخرى التى تسبب التشنجات والاختناقات التى تلقيها قوات الأمن بغزارة، عن طريق إشعال عدد من أغصان الأشجار البسيطة، ويفضل التى تصدر أدخنة ضخمة، وإشعال الأقمشة والمناديل وغيرها من الأشياء التى ينبعث منها دخان كثيف، من أجل صنع دخان كثيف يتحد مع الأكسجين ويخرج منه نوع من الأدخنة، يقضى على تأثير القنابل التى يتم إطلاقها، سواء مسيلة للدموع أو قنابل دخان أبيض المعروفة بقنابل الاختناق.*


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*  تم الاتفاق على التهدئة بمبادرة من ثوار التحرير حيث قامت مجموعة من  الثوار بإغلاق شارع محمد محمود ويجري الآن إخلاء الشارع من المتظاهرين و  كون الشباب لجان شعبية عند مدخل الشارع والشباب يهتفون اثناء إخلاء الشارع  "مش عاوزين دم ..مش عاوزين دم " و توقفت الشرطة تماما عن الضرب*


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*طبيبه علي اون تي في : هناك خرطوش يستخدم بطريقه غشيمه و حالات كثيره مصابه في كل أنحاء جسمها وكل هذه انواع جديده غير ٢٥ يناير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*كلام خطير بيتقال حالا ع القناه المصريه برنامج هاله سرحان ناس بوك*


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*اللواء العصار: اتخذنا كل إجرائتنا كقوات مسلحة لوقف الاشتباك لكن عوامل أخرى تتدخل في الموضوع*


----------



## grges monir (23 نوفمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *كلام خطير بيتقال حالا ع القناه المصريه برنامج هاله سرحان ناس بوك*


ادينا العناوين دونا طيب
مش قدامى تليفزيون حاليا


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اللواء العصار: اتخذنا كل إجرائتنا كقوات مسلحة لوقف الاشتباك لكن عوامل أخرى تتدخل في الموضوع*



*طالما فى عوامل مش قادرين تسيطرو عليها
يبقى انتو لا تستحقو قيادة وطن بداخله 85 مليون مواطن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*تم تحليل الغاز المستخدم ضد الثوار هذه المره هو بالفعل غاز سام مخلوط بالسيانيد وبيعرض اللى بيستنشقه للاصابه بالسرطان خلال 15 يوم ودى نفس النوعيه اللى استخدمتها اسرائيل ضد غزه*


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*خبير كيميائي : قنابل الغاز اللي استخدمت ايام ٢٥ كانت منتهية ألصلاحيه لكن الجديده غير منتهيه ولذلك تأثيرها قوي*


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تم تحليل الغاز المستخدم ضد الثوار هذه المره هو بالفعل غاز سام مخلوط بالسيانيد وبيعرض اللى بيستنشقه للاصابه بالسرطان خلال 15 يوم ودى نفس النوعيه اللى استخدمتها اسرائيل ضد غزه*



*خلاص انا بكره هعمل عليكو فيلم جامد
اعتقد انتى الوحيده اللى عارفه ايه الفيلم اللى ممكن اعمله :new6:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*الصحفيه رشا عزب خلال اتصال هاتفى بالبرنامج من التحرير صرحت ان عدد الشهداء اكتر بكتير من الرقم المصرح بيه وانه يتراوح ما بين 100 و 150 شهيد*


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)

* بين مطرقة الميدان وسندان الأنتخابات.... موقف الأخوان *

*[FONT=&quot]اعتقد أنه لا يخفى على الجميع التشابة القوي بين أحداث التحرير الأخيرة التى بدأت تأخذ هذا المنحنى العنيف يوم السبت 19 نوفمبر واحداث يوم 25 يناير. فالمشهد يبدأ بمجموعة شباب يفكر في الأعتصام، يرفع شعارات معادية للنظام، يتخذ تيار مختلف تماما عما يحدث في الشارع المصري، لا يتعرضون لأي من المارة ولا قوات النظام. ثم يبدأ النظام في التنفيس عن غضبه بدأ من أله أعلامية تتهمهم بالبطلجة وترسانه أسلحة تصب عليهم ما لذ وطاب من الغازات (غالبا منتهية الصالحية مش عارف ليه).يسقط شهداء، يزداد النواح، يزداد العند، تزداد الأعداد، يرتفع سقف المطالب. تتطور الأمور بسرعة وكالعادة دائما ما يكون النظام متأخرا عن الأحداث ببضع خطوات. قبول استقالة حكومة، التحرير يكتسب ثقة، يلتف المتحولون طمعا في جزء من الكعكة. وفي غمار الاحداث، تُضع جماعة الأخوان المسلمون – وما يحذو حذوها من جماعات دينية- في محك إختبار حقيقي. إذ أنها تجد نفسها لا تمتلك زمام المبادرة في كلا الحدثين – أري أن 18 نوفمبر لا يمت بصلة ل19 نوفمبر- وبمينا تجري الأحداث، يضطر قادتها لأتخاذ موقف المشاركة أوالمقاطعة حتى لا يقعوا فريسة لأتهامات عديدة أخذين في الأعتبار فكرة أظهار العضلات. وفي 25 يناير قرر الأخوان المشاركة رسميا بعدما وضحت الأمور واعلنت كل القوى السياسية رفضها التام لمبارك ونظامه. أما اليوم، فحتى هذه اللحظة لم يعلن الأخوان مشاركتهم في التظاهرات فإذن ما السبب؟؟؟؟؟*​
*[FONT=&quot]في بوادر ثورة 25 يناير لم يكن هناك أى علامات على الطريق السياسي سوى الرفض التام لمبارك، وهو ما جعل الجماعة تشارك عندما تيقنت من أتجاهات الشارع لأنها ليس لديها ما تخسره. فهي جماعة محظورة، لا تستطيع ان تمارس السياسة علنيا، يستخدمها النظام كفظاعة. لذلك شاركت طمعا في أي تغير قد تأتي به الرياح. أما اليوم فهناك ما تخشي الجماعة خسارته وهي معركة الأنتخابات التى طالما حلمت بها الجماعة منذ 80 عام....التي تعد الشبح الغائب الحاضر عن الأحداث. وربما لا يفكر فيها من ينهمك في القتال في محمد محمود لكنه حاضر وبقوه على كل موائد أتخاذ القرار أمام من يمسك الورقة والقلم. وأعتقد أن الشراهة الأخوانية لأنتخابات مجلس الشعب قد زادت فى الأونة الأخيرة خاصا بعدما جائت أنتخابات نقابة الأطباء كما لم يتمناها الأخوان تماما، كذلك فوز سامح عاشور المُعادي للأخوان ولم يفز منتصر الزيات ولا محمد كامل. وأعتقد أن هذا كفيل بأن يثير القلق برغم كل التوقعات الأكيدة بفوز الأخوان بأغلبية في مجلس الشعب. وبالطبع فأن استمرار الوضع في التحرير كما هو عليه يثير القلق في المجتمع عن كيفية إدارة ملف الأنتخابات من عدمه بما يحتويه من بلطجية وفلول وليبرالين و جماعات دينية. وكلما يطفو إلى السطح صوت يُلمح بضرورة تأجيل الأنتخابات، تجد الجماعة تهب قائلا أنها مستعدة لتقديم شهداء في سبيل الأنتخابات!! وفي ظل هذا الأرتباك، لم تفلت الجماعة من براثن تعليقات الراصدين لتحركاتها على الشاشات وشبكات التواصل الأجتماعية، فيجتهد شباب الأخوان في الدفاع عن قرارات ليس لهم يد فيها ضد نقد وسخرية لاذعة تفيض بها إلسنة "الحاقدين الكافرين" وحينما تخرج الأمور عن سيطرة شباب الأخوان تجدهم يدعوا بالهداية لمن ينتقدهم.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وبالطبع لا يغيب عن الأخوان حالة المجتمع بعيدا عن السياسة. فهناك طبقة عريضة من الشعب مازالت متأثرة بالكلام عن الأستقرار وعجلة الأنتاج. وهذه الطبقة ترفض ما يدور في التحرير جملة وتفصيلا، فبرغم عشرة أشهر لم يقدم المجلس العسكري خلالها إي جديد للأستقرار، إلا انهم يروا ان المجلس هو حامي حمى البلاد الذي لا يجب المساس به وهو يحمينا من الخراب المتربص بنا ولست أدري أي خراب هذا أكثر مما نحن فيه. وهذه الورقة بالتأكيد موجودة على مائدة القرار في دهاليز الجماعة، فهي تدرك انه هناك الكثير من يتخذ نفس موقفها وليس هذا فقط بل أنه يرى ان كل من يأخذ موقف معادي للمجلس – القوى الليبرالية الموجودة في الميدان –هو معادي للوطن وخائن له وهذا يصب تماما في مصلحة الجماعة. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وميدانيا فأن موقف المجلس العسكري ليس مقلق للغاية حتى تعتقد الجماعة أن هذه الأحداث ربما تكون نهايته كما كانت أحداث ثورة يناير 25 نهاية مبارك. فالذي يتصدر المشهد القتالي هي قوات الأمن المركزي كالعادة ويعد هذا ذكاء من المجلس حيث لم تظهر قوات الجيش والشرطة العسكرية اللهم على أستحياء. ومازال الجيش هو سيد الموقف في الشارع بمدرعاته وجنوده المتواجدين عند المنشأت الحيوية وغيرها. واعتقد ان الموقف برمته يتطلب سلسلة من القرارت السريعة حتى يخرج المجلس من الأزمة، وعلى رأسها مثلا وقف فوري لأطلاق النار وتقديم كبش فدا من الشرطة ومحاكمات سريعة للجناة وألغاء للمحاكمات العسكرية. وكل هذا قد يخخف من حدة التوتر في الميدان الذي ربما قد يهدأ مدفوعا بضغط الشارع. وبالتالي فأنه عندما تنظر الجماعة لموقف المجلس العسكري تجد انه ربما مازال صاحب الكلمة العليا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وعلى الجانب الأخر، عندما ينظر المجلس للمشهد فهو متيقن ان الجماعات الدينية تريد الأنتخابات في موعدها ولو على رقبة الجميع، فهى ترى ان أي تأخير في إجراءها يصب في مصلحة أعدائهم "وأعداء الله" كذلك الطبقة التي تصرخ بالأستقرار وأضف إليها المعروفين إعلاميا بحزب الكنبة فهم يريدون الأنتخابات أملا في الأستقرار المزعوم وبدون  دراسة للأحداث أو المكاسب والخسائر. وبالتالى فأن المجلس يرى أن هناك من يؤيده في الموقف ليس حبا فيه لكن بدافع المصلحة التي تقتضي وجود المجلس حتى يكتمل نصاب الأنتخابات بدون أي تغيير في الخطط التي ربما تأتي بما لا يشتهية الأخوان والجماعات الدينية.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وعليه فأنى أري ان خطاب المشير قد حمل أقصى ما يمكننا الحصول عليه من المجلس العسكري وذلك وفقا لأوراق اللعبة داخل أروقة صنع القرار وليس أوضاع ميادين التحرير في مصر. وربما اكون متغافلا عن قوة ميدان التحرير لكني بطبيعتي لا اتوقع الكثير حتى إذا جاء القليل لا أًُصدَم.[/FONT]*​* [FONT=&quot]أتمنى أن أكون مخطئا في كل ما وصلت إليه وأن يفاجئنا ميدان التحرير كما عهدنا منه وأن يحدث التغيير الحقيقي الذى كان لابد أن يحدث منذ أن قامت الثورة وهو خلع نظام مبارك بالكامل من جذوره وبلا رجعة.[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط تنشر بياناً للداخلية يتنبأ بموقعة جمل جديدة*
*أذاعت وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط بياناً منسوباً لوزارة الداخلية يشتمل على تهديدات باحتمال وقوع موقعة جمل جديدة فى التحرير.. وجاء البيان كما يلى:

أعلنت وزارة الداخلية، أنه تجمعت معلومات لديها تفيد احتمالية قيام بعض القوى المضادة للثورة وعدد من البلطجية دخول ميدان التحرير والصعود لأعلى أسطح العمارات والمبانى المطلة على الميدان والشوارع المحيطة وبصفة خاصة شارع محمد محمود، للتعدى من أعلى على المتواجدين بالميدان باستخدام قنابل المولوتوف والأسلحة النارية، بقصد إحداث الفوضى الشاملة فى الميدان وإحداث المزيد من الإصابات والفتنة بين الثوار وزيادة الاحتقان ضد جهاز الشرطة.

وناشدت وزارة الداخلية - فى بيان لها مساء اليوم الأربعاء - الشباب الشرفاء الموجودين فى ميدان التحرير شدة اليقظة وحراسة مداخل العقارات والأسطح المطلة على الميدان، ومنع اندساس أى عناصر تخريبية تسعى إلى مزيد من التوترات.

وأهابت الوزارة بكافة قوى الثورة أن تضطلع بمسئوليتها فى هذه الظروف العصيبة، وأن تقوم بتأمين هذه المبانى والتأكد من عدم تواجد القوى المضادة للثورة أعلاها.

هذا.. ولم تقدم وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط تفسيراً أو تعقيباً لهذا البيان.*


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*خالد يوسف: شرعية ''العسكري'' سقطت بدماء الشهداء*


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*اللواء حجازي: "بعد الناشط علاء عبد الفتاح مفيش حد إتحاكم عسكريا في قضية  رأي"
-إعتراف من المجلس أن قضية علاء رأي مش سرقة سلاح ولابتاع! *


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)

انا عاوز افهم حاجه مش العيسوى قدم استقالته قبل حكومة شرف
وقال الوزاره اللى بيديرها لواء جيش ليه بيطلع تصريحات دلوقتى على انه مازل وزير الدخليه؟


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*لو عايز تعلم ولادك*
*   درس الكرامة اسمع*
*   رجاله واقفه بجد*
*   وكمان بنات أروع*
*   لو سقط منهم شهيد*
*   وراه ألوف تجمع*
*   يارب عبدك ناداك*
*   ومين سواك يسمع*​


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*حتى في احلك المحن المصري دمه خفيف*

* الهتاف في التحرير *

*" الشعب يريد الغاز القديم "*​


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*غاز طبيعي للإسرائلين


  غاز مسمم للمصريين*​


----------



## girgis2 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*اللي عملوا الغاز بيجربوه فينا*​


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2011)

​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*وزير الداخلية هاتفيا لبرنامج الحياة اليوم: لن نستطيع تأمين الانتخابات إذا استمر الوضع على ما هو عليه*


----------



## The Antiochian (23 نوفمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تم تحليل الغاز المستخدم ضد الثوار هذه المره هو بالفعل غاز سام مخلوط بالسيانيد وبيعرض اللى بيستنشقه للاصابه بالسرطان خلال 15 يوم ودى نفس النوعيه اللى استخدمتها اسرائيل ضد غزه*


*قلتُ كلاماً بهذا المعنى تماماً لمينا في مشاركتي السابقة في هذا الموضوع ، الغاز قد يكون مسرطناً أو له آثار فظيعة ، وهذا أقل ما يستطيعه السلاح الكيماوي لذلك نصحته بالابتعاد .*


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*الغازات تغطى سماء ميدان الفلكى.. وصعوبة فى نقل المصابين*​ 
*الخميس، 24 نوفمبر  2011 - 00:22*​ *




الدخان يغطى الميدان*​ *كتب على حسان ومحمد البحراوى ومحمود عثمان* *اندلعت اشتباكات عنيفة بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بميدان الفلكى،  بعد محاولة اقتحام الأمن لميدان التحرير من اتجاه الميدان، وهو ما دفع  آلاف المتظاهرين لصد الهجوم، مستخدمين الحجارة للرد على القنابل المسيلة  للدموع.*
*وسقط عشرات المصابين من الاختناق نتيجة الغازات الكثيفة التى تغطى الميدان،  ويقوم المتظاهرون بحمل المصابين منهم على أكتافهم، نظرا لصعوبة وصول  سيارات الإسعاف والدراجات النارية لنقلهم.*
*من جانبها كثفت قوات الأمن المركزى من هجماتها على المتظاهرين، ما دفعهم  للتراجع إلى ميدان التحرير، وقام عدد من الألتراس بإشعال كميات كبيرة من  الشماريخ، وإلقائها على قوات الأمن لمحاولة صد الهجمات العنيفة من الأمن.*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *قلتُ كلاماً بهذا المعنى تماماً لمينا في مشاركتي السابقة في هذا الموضوع ، الغاز قد يكون مسرطناً أو له آثار فظيعة ، وهذا أقل ما يستطيعه السلاح الكيماوي لذلك نصحته بالابتعاد .*


*انا فعلا قريت مشاركتك بس معرفتش ارد عليك عشان كنت فاتح من البلاك بيرى
متشكر حبيبى لخوفك عليا:love45:
بس متخافش الشعب المصرى بياكل أكل كفيل يجبله سرطانه من زمان هههههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (23 نوفمبر 2011)

المرة دى كانت عندهم ضمير وجابولنا قنابل غير منتهية الصلاحية 

الله عليكى يا مصر


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*اللواء محمد العصار: المجلس لم يعتدي على صلاحيات حكومة شرف ولن يعتدي على صلاحيات الحكومة المقبلة*


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*اللواء محمد العصار: لا نرضى أن تقتحم وزارة الداخلية ونتعهد أن قوات الأمن لن تهاجم الميدان*


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)

* العيال بتنقل المصابين ببيتش باجي فعلا مش بس موتسيكلات احنا شعب لا يقهر  ناشطه على تويتر ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*قالوا لو جابو للمجنون مليون 
 عقل على عقله مايرضاش 
 مصر يابلد الفرعون 
 من الأزل ولساه ممشاش 
مجنون فكر يوم يعقل 
 وقال للفرعون أرحل 
 شال عسكرى طلعوله عسكر 
 وجاه بدال فرعونه فراعين
 عشمان يامجنون تتحرر 
 وتدوق عسل وتنسى المر
بسرعه جاله أبو نجمه  ونسر 
 قاله أسمع كلامى بلاش تنضر 
عاجبك كده خير وسلامه 
 رفضت روح  أشرب م البحر 
ياغلبان ومن عيله غلابه 
 عشان تعيش وسط ديابه 
 لازمك  أنياب وضوافر 
 ومش بقول نصبح غابه
 أنيابك تختار نوابك 
 وضوافرك  عزيمه وأصرار 
 لك حق ضرورى تتمسك بيه 
 ولحد ماالحال يتغير 
 راح  أعزمك على شوب لمون 
يمكن يهدى أعصابك 
 لمحت دمعه فى عيونه 
 وقال  صدقنى يابنى منيش مجنون 
أنا 
مصرى
 واعقل
 العاقلين*​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*
 نواره نجم
 حينزلوا امتى الاخوان اذا كان حزب الكنبة ذاته نزل بعد ما شاف العيل  بيترمي في الزبالة؟ حينزلوا لما يحسوا إننا قربنا ننتصر عشان يلموا  النقطة؟... ردًا منها على موقف جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والسلفيين من ثوار  التحرير،*


----------



## marcelino (23 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]VpiGLZtgLyw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*اللواء محمد العصار: المجلس العسكري يقدم اعتذاره للشعب المصري عن أحداث التحرير ‎*


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*إحنا الشعب الوحيد فى العالم اللى قام 
**بثوريتن فى سنة واحدة 
**والإتنين فى الشتاء !!*
*إحنا الشعب الوحيد فى العالم اللى بينضرب بالغاز
 وبيفضل 
واقف ويمسكها و يحدفها !!
إحنا الشعب الوحيد فى العالم اللى شعبه دايماً بيقوله
 البلد هتخرب 
على اساس انها مش خربانة !!
إحنا البلد الوحيد فى العالم اللى الناس لسة بتسأل
 مين اللى يمسكها 
بعد اى حد ممكن يمشى برغم إننا 80 مليون !!

  إحنا الشعب الوحيد فى العالم اللى الملثم
 فجر خط أنابيب تصدير الغاز لإسرائيل سبع مرات وقابلة للزيادة ومبيتقبض علية !!
  إحنا الشعب الوحيد فى العالم اللى بيقيل الحكومة
 ويسبها 
تكمل شغل !!!
إحنا الشعب الوحيد فى العالم اللى التلفزيون الرسمى بتاعه
 بيشوف دايماً 
ميدان التحرير فاضى !!!*​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*محللون لـcnn: عرض طنطاوى بإجراء استفتاء على بقاء الجيش "دهاء سياسى" ‎*


----------



## tasoni queena (23 نوفمبر 2011)

الخيل والليل والبيداء تعرفني .. والدهس والسحل والقناص والعيسوى 

منقوووول


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2011)

* GalalAmer   جلال عامر   * *                       الشىء الوحيد الذى تم تحديثه فى وزارة الداخلية بعد الثورة هو قنابل الدخان
*


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*متظاهرو التحرير يستخدمون بروجكتور لعرض مطالبهم فى الميدان*​ 
*الخميس، 24 نوفمبر  2011 - 01:02*​ 
*كتب على حسان ومحمد البحراوى ومحمود عثمان *
*استخدم المتظاهرون طريقة جديدة للتعبير عن مطالبهم فى ميدان  التحرير، بعدما قاموا بتسليط آلة عرض "بروجكتور" كبيرة على أحد العقارات  بالميدان بها العديد من الشعارات التى هتف بها المتظاهرون منها "نقطة ومن  أول السطر.. 18 نوفمبر، يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر، متعبناش متعبناش ثورة كاملة  ياما بلاش، مش هنمشى المجلس لازم يمشى، مزهقناش الحرية مش ببلاش".*
*وتعد هذه الطريقة مستحدثة على ميدان التحرير الذى اعتاد منذ قيام الثورة  بالكتابة على الأرض بالحجارة للتعبير عن مطالب الثورة والمتظاهرين، وتقوم  الإذاعات الداخلية بالتكبير "الله أكبر الله أكبر". *
*فى حين لا تزال الاشتباكات متواصلة بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بمحيط وزارة  الداخلية وتقوم المستشفيات الميدانية باستقبال حالات الإصابة المختلفة.*​


----------



## geegoo (23 نوفمبر 2011)

مساعد كبير الاطباء الشرعيين في محادثة هاتفية علي أون تي في :
حرارة النيران تحول الغاز المستخدم لمادة سامة ذات تأثير قاتل ...
برجاء النشر لانتشار اشاعة أن النيران تهدأ من تأثير الغاز ...


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*الفخرانى: 50 شيخاً بالأزهر يقودون هدنة جديدة لوقف العنف*​ 
*الخميس، 24 نوفمبر  2011 - 01:10*​ *





المهندس حمدى الفخرانى*​*كتب سيد محفوظ وحاتم سالم و نورا فخرى* *كشف المهندس حمدى الفخرانى صاحب قضية عقد مدينتى عن مبادرة جديدة  لعقد هدنة بين المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير ووزارة الداخلية، يشارك فيها  المستشار زكريا عبد العزيز رئيس نادى القضاة السابق والشيخ يسرى جبر إمام  مسجد عثمان بن عفان، و50 من مشايخ الأزهر الشريف.
وأجرى الفخرانى وعبد العزيز اتصالات مع  مسئولين عن تأمين وزارة الداخلية  وقيادات بالمجلس العسكرى لعقد الاتفاق غير أن المتفاوضين، لم يتحدثوا عن   تفاصيل وشروط الهدنة.
وقال الفخرانى فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن المجلس العسكرى اقترح، وضع  كتل خرسانية تفصل بين المتظاهرين، ووزارة الداخلية بشارع محمد محمود معقل  الاشتباكات بين الطرفين، لمنع  تحدد الاشتباكات بينهما.
وكانت هدنة قد أبرمت بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المتواجدة بشارع محمد  محمود الأربعاء بمساعى من أئمة الأزهر، تراجع على خلفيتها المتظاهرون إلى  الميدان، غير أن قوات الأمن المتواجدة بالشارع أطلقت عدة قنابل مسيلة  للدموع عليهم ما أدى إلى تجدد الاشتباكات من جديد.
من جانبها  أعلنت الكاتبة الناصرية  نور الهدى زكى عن انطلاق مسيرة نسائية  ظهر اليوم تنطلق من عمر مكرم باتجاه ميدان التحرير وشارع محمد محمود،  وتكوين درع بشرى نسائى لتهدئة الاشتباكات المندلعة بين الطرفين منذ 6 أيام.*​


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*إصابة 5 بينهم 3 مجندين فى محاولة لاقتحام مديرية أمن الغربية*​*الخميس، 24 نوفمبر  2011 - 00:47* *الغربية – عادل ضرة وهند عادل* 
*شهدت محافظة الغربية فى مدينتى المحلة وطنطا، مساء اليوم، أعمال  شغب بعد قيام المتظاهرين محاولة اقتحام مديرية أمن الغربية وقاموا بإلقاء  زجاجات المولوتوف على قوات الأمن ، التى بادلتهم بإلقاء القنابل المسيلة  للدموع فى محاولة لتفريق المتظاهرين.
الأمر الذى أسفر عن إصابة 5 أشخاص بينهم مجندان وأمين شرطة، وتم نقلهم إلى مستشفى الجامعة ومستشفى المنشاوى.
ولا تزال الاشتباكات مستمرة بين الجانبين وحدوث أعمال كر وفر، أمام مديرية  أمن الغربية، وقاموا بتكسير الواجهة الزجاجية لديوان عام المحافظة وحرق  الأكشاك الخشبية الخاصة بالحراسة.
كما قاموا بتكسير أعمدة الكهرباء والاستيلاء عليها، وبعض أجهزة التكيف  الخاصة بمبنى المحافظة، كما قاموا بتكسير الاستراحة الخاصة بمحافظ الغربية.
بينما تشهد مدينة المحلة قيام مجموعة كبيرة من البلطجية والمتظاهرين  بمحاولة اقتحام شعبة البحث الجنائى وقاموا بإلقاء الزجاجات الحارقة، بينما  قام عدد من أهالى مدينة العمال بعمل لجان شعبية للدفاع عن الشعبة ومساكن  العمال بداخلها، وقامت الشرطة بإلقاء القنابل المسيلة للدموع لتفريقهم.
بينما شهدت رشق المتظاهرين بعضهم البعض بالحجارة واستخدام السيوف والسنج  ومطاردات فى الشوارع الجانبية، بينما تجمع عدد من المتظاهرين بميدان الشون  لتعبير عن رفضهم مما يحدث فى ميدان التحرير.*​


----------



## BITAR (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*فـي هـذه الثـورة يـموت 
مـن لا يستحقـون المـوت 
مـن أجـل 
أن يحيـا 
مـن لا يستحقـون الحيـاة*
​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 نوفمبر 2011)

> فـي هـذه الثـورة يـموت
> مـن لا يستحقـون المـوت
> مـن أجـل
> أن يحيـا
> مـن لا يستحقـون الحيـاة



يا استاذ بيتر اتصرف

التقييمات خلصت عندى


----------



## BITAR (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*حريق بمدرسة فى "محمد محمود" نتيجة اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والأمن*​ 
* الخميس، 24 نوفمبر  2011 - 01:29*​ *



*

* اشتباكات بشارع محمد محمود*​ *كتب على حسان ومحمد البحراوى ومحمود عثمان وعبد اللطيف صبح*​ *اشتعلت النيران بمدرسة بشارع محمد محمود نتيجة الاشتباكات العنيفة  والمستمرة بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن، وبسبب إطلاق قوات الأمن وابلا من  القنابل المسيلة للدموع، وإشعال المتظاهرين إطارات السيارات والزجاجات  البلاستيكية، لمنع قوات الأمن من الوصول لميدان التحرير.
كما يشهد شارع يوسف الجندى، المتفرع من شارع التحرير، اشتباكات حادة بين  المتظاهرين والأمن وتطلق قوات الأمن بغزارة القنابل المسيلة للدموع، وتقوم  الدراجات النارية بنقل المصابين إلى المستشفيات الميدانية.*​


----------



## esambraveheart (24 نوفمبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *فـي هـذه الثـورة يـموت *​
> 
> *مـن لا يستحقـون المـوت *
> 
> ...


*يا حضرة الاله ..يا من تمنح الحياة لمن يستحق و تمنعها عمن لا يستحق*
*كتبت شكوى ضدك للاداره بخصوص هذه المشاركة* ​

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3040133#post3040133​​


----------



## BITAR (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*حد يبلغ
 "الراجل اللى ورا عمر سليمان"
 إن عنده تصوير الاسبوع اللى جاى *​


----------



## marcelino (24 نوفمبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *حد يبلغ
> "الراجل اللى ورا عمر سليمان"
> إن عنده تصوير الاسبوع اللى جاى *​




:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## BITAR (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*قبائل بقنا تتدخل لمنع التظاهر بميدان الساعة خوفا من تصاعد الأحداث*​ 
*الخميس، 24 نوفمبر  2011 - 01:26*​ *




* *
جانب من التظاهر*​ *قنا – هند المغربى* 
*قام عدد من أبناء قبائل محافظة قنا بمنع المتظاهرين من تنظيم  المسيرة بميدان الساعة، تحسبا لوقوع أى اشتباكات بينهم وبين قوات الأمن كما  حدث فى الأيام الماضية، وتحول المظاهرات إلى اشتباكات قبلية فى حالة إصابة  أى من أبناء مدينة قنا واستخدام القنابل المسيلة للدموع والتى أدت إلى  حدوث حالات اختناق للعديد من المواطنين؛ حيث قاموا باقتحام ميدان الساعة  بالأسلحة البيضاء والشوم وقاموا بطرد المتظاهرين، ومنعهم من تنظيم تظاهرة  بالميدان.
فيما نظم العشرات من ائتلاف شباب الثورة بقنا وأعضاء الجمعية الوطنية  للتغيير مسيرة بميدان الساعة، احتجاجا على أحداث العنف ضد المتظاهرين  بميادين مصر، وردد المتظاهرون عددا من الهتافات ضد الشرطة منها "مش هنخاف  ولا هنطاطى.. إحنا كرهنا الصوت الواطى" و"لو ضربونا بالمطاطى.. أبدا أبدا  مش هنطاطى" و"يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر".
ونقل المتظاهرون مظاهرتهم إلى ميدان المحطة واستمرت لأكثر من ساعتين،  واشترك عدد من الشباب المنتمين لألتراس نادى الزمالك بعدد من الأغانى، ما  أثار استياء المواطنين المترددين على المحطة.
ومن جانبه قال عبد الله معتوق، عضو ائتلاف الثورة، بأننا نقلنا المظاهرة  إلى ميدان المحطة، تجنباً للمشاكل والاشتباكات التى كادت أن تحدث مع إحدى  القبائل بقنا.*​


----------



## BITAR (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*

*​*احفظ بلادنا يا رب و أملاها من خيرك 
جايين بكل القلب مالناش رجاء غيرك
**احفظها من الحاجة 
**و من الفقر و من جفاف ينابيع النهر
**احفظها من الإرهاب و الشر 
*
*احفظ بلادنا يا رب*
*مجدك يعود ليها *
*يشفي أراضيها و مذبحك فيها *
*يحفظ بلادنا يا رب*
*احفظ بيوتك في بلادنا *
*واملك عليها يا سيدنا*
*و احفظ بناتنا و أولادنا *
*احفظ بلادنا يا رب*
*نطلب حماية لأبوابها *
*عفة و طهارة لشبابها *
*دم الحمل على أعتابها *
*يحفظ بلادنا يا رب*
*مجدك يعود ليها*
*يشفي أراضيها و مذبحك فيها *
*يحفظ بلادنا يا رب *​


----------



## BITAR (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*العيسوى لـ"الحياة اليوم": لن نستطيع تأمين  الانتخابات إذا استمر الوضع كما هو.. كشفنا وجود مسلحين على أسطح البنايات  يطلقون النار على الثوار.. لم نطلق رصاصة واحدة على المتظاهرين.. ولا صحة  للغازات السامة*​ 
*الخميس، 24 نوفمبر  2011 - 02:06*
*




                            اللواء منصور العيسوى وزير الداخلية*​ 
*كتب محمود رضا ـ أحمد عبد الراضى *
*أكد اللواء منصور العيسوى، وزير الداخلية، أن "الداخلية" لن  تستطيع تأمين الانتخابات إذا استمر الوضع على ما هو عليه، مشيرا إلى أن  هناك مجهولين يطلقون النار من فوق أسطح العمارات على المتظاهرين وقوات  الأمن، مضيفا "لا نتعرض للمتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير وليس فى نيتنا التعرض  لهم".*
*وأشار الوزير، خلال مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج "الحياة اليوم"، الذى يقدمه  الإعلاميان شريف عامر ولبنى عسل على قناة الحياة 1 مساء الأربعاء، إلى أن  الوزارة لم تقم بإطلاق النار إلا إذا حاول المتظاهرون اقتحام الحواجز  والمتاريس الحديدية والوصول لمبنى مقر وزارة الداخلية، مؤكدا "لم نستخدم  سوى الغاز المسيل للدموع، ولم نطلق رصاصة واحدة على المتظاهرين، ولا صحة  لإطلاق أى غازات سامة على المتظاهرين".*
*ولفت اللواء العيسوى إلى أنه أرسل لوزير الصحة عبوتين من القنابل المسيلة  للدموع، وطلب منه تحليل بعض تلك القنابل التى تستخدمها قوات الأمن، لتوضيح  الصورة للرأى العام والمتظاهرين.*
*وأشار وزير الداخلية إلى أن هناك تعليمات بعدم استخدام العنف ضد المتظاهرين  وعدم التعرض للمنظمات الاجتماعية والصحفيين قائلا: "إنهم أصدقائى ولا  أتعرض لهم"، لافتا إلى أن الوزارة حوّلت الضابط الذى ظهر على الإنترنت  للتحقيق فيما نُسِبَ إليه.*
*وحول الفيديو الذى انتشر على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى، والذى ظهر فيه قيام  رجال الأمن بوضع جثث المتظاهرين والمصابين على أكوام القمامة، قال وزير  الداخلية إن محطات الإذاعة والتلفزيون لم تقم بعرض الفيديو كاملا، مضيفا  "إن أفراد الأمن قاموا بعمل واجب وطنى حين رأوا شابا ملقيا على الأرض،  فقاموا بحمله ووضعه فى مكان قريب من قوات الأمن بعيدا عن أماكن الاشتباكات،  وجارٍ التحقيق فى هذا الأمر"، متسائلا: ما هى المبررات لمهاجمة أقسام  الشرطة بجميع المحافظات.*
*وأكد الوزير على أنه لا صحة لتواجد ضباط من أمن الدولة فى ميدان التحرير،  ومن تم إلقاء القبض عليه بميدان التحرير هو أمين شرطة مُحال على المعاش،  وبعد الاعتداء عليه من قِبل المتظاهرين بالتحرير تم نقله إلى غرفة الإنعاش  بمستشفى الشرطة.*
*وقال العيسوى إن هذه الأعمال التخريبية ليس هدفها إسقاط وزارة الداخلية  فحسب، بل هناك استهداف متعمد لإسقاط وزارة الداخلية والدولة بصفة عامة، فما  يحدث الآن مشكلة سياسية وليست أمنية، وعلى الإعلام المنفلت مراجعة نفسه،  وعلى الصحفيين أن يكتبوا حقيقة ما يرونه بشفافية.*
*وأوضح اللواء العيسوى أنه اتفق مع وفد من متظاهرى التحرير بالجلوس معه  لمحاولة تهدئة الأمور وعدم خلق توتر بين طوائف الشعب، مشيرا إلى أن الوزارة  لا تخل بأى اتفاق مع المتظاهرين، كما أن ولاءنا جميعا فى وزارة الداخلية  لمصر والمصريين، وعقيدتنا لا تسمح بفض الاعتصام بالقوة.*
*ونفى وزير الداخلية ما تردد عن إعطاء رئيس الحكومة الدكتور عصام شرف أوامر  بفض اعتصام التحرير بالقوة قائلا: "لو كنا عايزين نفض مئة اعتصام كنا  فضناها قبل كدا" فهذا الكلام غير منطقى والدكتور شرف تولى الوزارة من ميدان  التحرير كما أن المجلس العسكرى يرفض فض الاعتصام بالقوة.*
*وتابع الوزير قائلا: إن جميع السجون المصرية مؤمنه تأمينا كاملا من قوات  الداخلية، وفيما يتعلق بأحداث الإسكندرية قال الوزير: هناك بعض العقلاء  يحاولون التدخل لتهدئة الأمور، لافتا إلى أن الوزارة قادرة على تأمين  المتظاهرين الموجودين بالميدان، وغير ذلك كلام غير صحيح والمقصود منه  استفزاز مشاعر الناس، مختتما حديثة قائلا: "نسأل الله أن يغير الوضع حتى  يمكننا تأمين الانتخابات القادمة". *​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*موقع اليوم السابع متشال او مش موجود...*​


----------



## esambraveheart (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*هل يعاني احد من انقطاع الانترنت في القاهره ام ان المشكله في جهازى؟؟؟*​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *هل يعاني احد من انقطاع الانترنت في القاهره ام ان المشكله في جهازى؟؟؟*​



المشكله من جهازك ممكن تشوف مهندس متخصص. يشوفلك المشكله من ايه


----------



## esambraveheart (24 نوفمبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *موقع اليوم السابع متشال او مش موجود...*​


*احسن برضو .. الحاله مش مستحمله اشاعات اليوم السابع اللي تولع الدنيا اكتر ماهي والعه*​


----------



## esambraveheart (24 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> المشكله من جهازك ممكن تشوف مهندس متخصص. يشوفلك المشكله من ايه


*لا مش من الجهاز..اتصلت بناس من منطقتي دلوقتي و اكدوا لي عدم ثبات و عدم انتظام سرعة الانترنت عندهم برضو*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاشور: الحكومة الجديدة ستكون بلا صلاحيات*
*قال سامح عاشور، نقيب المحامين، إنه استشعر خلال حضوره بالاجتماع الأخير مع المجلس العسكرى بأن الحكومة القادمة لن يكون لها صلاحيات جديدة فى اتخاذ كافة الصلاحيات للتعامل مع الأحداث التى تمر بها البلاد، لافتاً إلى أنه فى الجلسة القادمة سوف نقوم بمناقشة قانون اختيار الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور، وقانون انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية مع الالتزام بالانتهاء من وضع وثيقة المبادئ الدستورية.

وأوضح عاشور، أنه ليس من حق القوات المسلحة الانسحاب فى هذا التوقيت، ليكون انسحابها فى توقيت مطمئن للشعب المصرى، لأن من واجبها حماية المصريين، مشيراً إلى أن السرعة تقتضى أن يكون وزير الداخلية مواطناً مدنياً سياسياً.

وأضاف عاشور خلال حواره مع الإعلاميين شريف عامر ولبنى عسل ببرنامج "الحياة اليوم" على قناة "الحياة 1"، أنه إذا ترك المجلس العسكرى السلطة الآن سوف يكون هناك فراغ دستورى مع الاعتراف بأن الإدارة الخاطئة للمجلس العسكرى هى التى أوصلتنا إلى هذا الحد من العنف الذى يسيطر على معظم أنحاء الجمهورية، فلابد من إصدار إعلان دستورى يحدد صلاحيات للحكومة الجديدة والرئيس القادم لضمان الاستقرار الأمنى وضبط إيقاع الشارع المصرى.

ولفت عاشور، إلى أن ما يحدث الآن ليس مجرد صدفة، وإنما هى مؤامرة اشترك بها إطراف عديدة، وأن ائتلافات الثورة خرجت من "رحم" الأحزاب السياسية، لذلك شباب التحرير لن يحصلوا على مقاعد فى الانتخابات البرلمانية المقبلة فى حالة الانقسام السياسى علما بأنهم هم أول من طلبوا بالمحاكمة أولاً وبعدها وضع الدستور وهذا سبب الأزمة الآن.

وأعلن عاشور، أن هناك مبادرتين تقوم بها نقابة المحامين أولهما مبادرة مهنية تتعلق بالدفاع عن ضحايا اسر الشهداء وحصر عدد الشهداء، ثانياً تشكيل حائط صد بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بشارع محمد محمود.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*65 حركة وشخصية عامة يرفعون "لا عزاء ولا اعتذار" بالتحرير*
*رفعت 65 حركة وشخصية عامة شعار "لا عزاء ولا اعتذار" بميدان التحرير، اعتراضاً على الأحداث الدامية، مؤكدين على فشل المجلس وحكومة تسيير الأعمال فى هذه المرحلة متهمين إياهم بالتقاعس.

وجاء فى البيان الذى تم توزيعه فى الميدان، أن مصر شهدت تراجعاً فى الاقتصاد وفى السياسات السابقة، مشيرين إلى أن رجال النظم السابق والحكومة ارتكبوا العديد من الانحرافات مروراً بالأحداث وانتهاء بالمجزرة الميدان التى راح ضحيتها آلاف المصابين.

وحمل الموقعون على البيان ومنهم بثينة كامل وجورج إسحاق وعواطف عبد الرحمن أستاذ الإعلام بالقاهرة وسعد هجرس وجمال زهران وخالد الكيلانى ومحسن البهنسى الناشط الحقوقى واللجنة الشعبية لإعداد الدستور وعدد كبير من الحركات السياسية الأخرى، المجلس العسكرى المسئولية الجنائية، مطالبين بالوقف الفورى للمجازر التى يرتكبها الأمن وسرعة القبض عليهم وتقديمهم للمحاكمة وسرعة تشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطنى وإخلاء يد المجلس العسكرى من التدخل فى أعمال الحكومة، وتحديد جدول لزمنى لتحقيق هذه المطالب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*قاضٍ من ثوار التحرير يطلق مبادرة لتشكيل مجلس انتقالى بالميدان*
*أطلق أحمد الجرف القاضى بمحكمة أسيوط، فجر اليوم الخميس، مبادرة بميدان التحرير لتكوين مجلس انتقالى يتكون من 7 أشخاص من مؤسسات الدولة.

وأوضحت المبادرة، التى لم يظهر عليها أى ردود فعل حتى الآن، أن المجلس الانتقالى سيتكون أعضاؤه من ممثلين لمؤسسات لا غنى عنها فى حماية الدولة المصرية، وهى مؤسسة الأزهر، والكنيسة، وممثل عن مجلس الدولة، وممثل عن الدستورية العليا، وممثل عن الجيش، شريطة ألا يكون عضواً فى المجلس العسكرى الحالى، وممثل عن ميدان التحرير، شريط ألا يكون عضواً فى أى تيار سياسى مهمته نقل مطالب الثوار، وشخصية عامة مشهود لها بالكفاءة والنزاهة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*أبو إسماعيل للمتظاهرين: ستسمعون أخبارا هامة اليوم*
*قال الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية أبو إسماعيل لجموع المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير فجر اليوم الخميس، إنهم سيسمعون أخبارا هامة اليوم، مؤكدا على وجود من يريد أن يشغل الناس بأمور نقل السلطة وما إلى ذلك، مشيرا إلى أنه لا فرق بين المشير وعنان، قائلا: "كلاهما واحد".

وأكد أبو إسماعيل للمتظاهرين على أهمية الاعتصام بالميدان حتى تنفذ جميع مطالب الثورة، وعلى رأسها تشكيل مجلس رئاسى وطنى، مشيرا إلى ضرورة المشاركة فى الانتخابات البرلمانية المقبلة، موضحا أنها ستنتج حكومة معبرة عن الشعب خلال 40 يوما.

وطالب أبو إسماعيل بلجان قضائية تشرف على وزارتى الداخلية والإعلام، واصفا إياهما بـ "مخالب السلطة"، رافضا لوم الطوائف والأحزاب التى لم تنزل إلى الميدان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*انشقاق داخل «الإخوان» بسبب الغياب عن المليونية*
*أثارت تصريحات الدكتور محمد البلتاجى، عضو المكتب التنفيذى لحزب الحرية والعدالة، التى أعلن فيها عزم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين النزول إلى ميدان التحرير، لمؤازرة المتظاهرين فى مواجهاتهم مع أجهزة الأمن، أزمة داخل مكتب الإرشاد، الذى كان قد أبلغ الحزب بمقاطعة مظاهرات التحرير.

وقالت مصادر داخل الجماعة أن مشادة عنيفة وقعت بين البلتاجى ومحمود غزلان، عضو مكتب الإرشاد، الذى اعتبر أن تصريح البلتاجى يخالف قرار الجماعة بعدم المشاركة. وأوضحت أن الأخير هدد بتقديم استقالته، غير أن الدكتور أحمد أبوبركة، القيادى بالحزب، نفى ذلك قائلا: «هذا كلام غير صحيح».

فى المقابل، أعلن عدد من شباب الإخوان تذمرهم من قرار الجماعة وحزبها بعدم المشاركة فى مليونية، أمس، وتقدم عدد منهم باستقالاتهم من التنظيم. وأعلن الشاب الإخوانى طاهر نجاتى، استقالته، على صفحته بموقع «تويتر»، أمس، وقال: «نظرا لمواقف الإخوان بعد الثورة التى تفضل المصلحة الخاصة على العامة، وآخرها عدم نزولهم الميدان للاحتجاج على انتهاكات العسكر، فإننى أتقدم باستقالتى من الجماعة».

وقال على خفاجى، أمين شباب حزب الحرية والعدالة بالجيزة، إنه وزملاءه من الإخوان مشاركون منذ السبت الماضى فى التحرير، موضحا أنه يختلف مع الجماعة فى قرار عدم المشاركة. وأضاف لـ«المصرى اليوم»: «قلت للدكتور عمرو دراج، أمين الحزب بالجيزة، إن الشباب لابد أن يشاركوا فى الميدان لكنه لم يجبنى». وبرر عدم نزول قيادات الإخوان بصفتهم الشخصية، قائلا: «القيادات أصبحت غير مقبولة فى الميدان، خصوصا بعد الاعتداء على (البلتاجى)».

من جانبه، نقل موقع إخوان أون لاين عن محمود غزلان، عضو مكتب الإرشاد، قوله إن الجماعة خشيت من استدراجها إلى الميدان لإحداث صدام، لذلك قررت عدم المشاركة.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههه حلوه 

**



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*دعت حملة دعم الإعلامية بثينة كامل للترشح فى الانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة كل أمهات مصر لمسيرة تضامن مع كل شهداء ومصابى ومتظاهرى التحرير فى كل ميادين مصر، والذين نزلوا إلى الشوارع للمطالبة بالعدل والحرية والكرامة لكل المصريين.

ودعت الحملة بالتنسيق مع مجموعة لا للمحاكمات العسكرية للمدنيين واللجان الشعبية للدفاع عن الثورة وحركة المصرى الحر وصفحتى كلنا معتقلون وثورة الغضب الثانية على موقع الفيس البوك للتجمع فى ميدان طلعت حرب والتحرك عند السادسة مساء الخميس إلى ميدان التحرير.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*باسلوب رخيص يستهدف امتصاص غضب الشعب الذى اكتشف عجزهم فى أدارة شئون البلاد طيلة ستون عاما يأتى المجلس العسكرى بهذا الخبر السفيه:

أصدر المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة بيانا جديدا على صفحته الرسمية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى فيس بوك، أكد فيه أسفه واعتذاره الشديد على كل من سقط من أبناء التحرير خلال الأحداث الأخيرة.

وأشار الأعلى للقوات المسلحة فى بيانه الذى حمل رقم 84 إلى تقدمه بالتعازى إلى أسر الشهداء فى كافه إنحاء مصر، وأكد المجلس على التزامه بالتحقيق السريع والحاسم لمحاكمة كافة من تسببوا فى تلك الأحداث، كما تعهد بتقديم الرعاية المتكاملة لأسر شهداء الأحداث الأخيرة فورا من صندوق رعاية أسر الشهداء والمصابين، و كما أعلن عن فتح مستشفى عسكرى ميدانى متكامل بميدان التحرير لتقديم الرعاية الطبية للمتواجدين بالميدان، كما أكد المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة على بذله كل الجهود من أجل منع تكرار مثل تلك الأحداث.

يقتلوا القتيل ويسيرون فى جنازته مولولين ...


[YOUTUBE]KQmJrUE4xTI[/YOUTUBE]​ *


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*غاز الأعصاب لا تملكة جهة فى مصر إلا سلاح الحرب الكيماوية بالجيش المصرى
فعن ماذا يعتذرون*


[YOUTUBE]wk-1cucKuSw&feature=player_embedded&skipcontrinter=1[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

فاكرين إنهم لما ينشروا إشاعة حظر التجول الناس مش هتنزل
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

مايعرفوش إننا الشعب الوحيد اللي لما بيفرض عليه حظر تجول

بينزل مخصوص علشان يتفرج ع الحظر!


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*«رانيا».. أول شهيدة من أطباء المستشفى الميدانى بـ «التحرير»​*



*استشهدت، مساء أمس الأول، رانيا فؤاد، الطبيبة بالمستشفى الميدانى بميدان التحرير، نتيجة اختناقها بالغاز المسيل للدموع الذى أطلقته قوات الأمن المركزى ضد المتظاهرين فى الاشتباكات التى استمرت حتى ظهر أمس، الأربعاء.

قال شهود عيان إن الطبيبة كانت موجودة داخل المستشفى الميدانى الذى أقامه المتظاهرون فى جامع عباد الرحمن بشارع محمد محمود، وأكدوا أن قوات الأمن المركزى تقدمت فى الشارع حتى تراجع المتظاهرون، ثم أطلقت القوات قنابل الغاز مباشرة على المستشفى لتصاب «رانيا» بحالة إغماء، وتدخل فى غيبوبة.

 وأضاف شهود العيان أن أصدقاء الطبيبة حاولوا إخراجها من المستشفى الميدانى لإسعافها، ومنع تفاقم حالتها، لكن قوات الأمن منعتهم، لتلفظ «رانيا» أنفاسها الأخيرة، قبل أن ينجح المتظاهرون فى إجبار القوات على التراجع للخلف.

قال أحمد فاروق، الطبيب بالمستشفى الميدانى، إن «رانيا» طبيبة حديثة التخرج، وكانت موجودة فى المستشفيات الميدانية فى يناير الماضى، وكانت من أوائل المتواجدين فى المستشفى الميدانى الذى أقيم السبت الماضى، فى ميدان التحرير، وأكد أن قوات الأمن المركزى التى تسببت فى استشهاد «رانيا» ألقت القبض على عدد كبير من الأطباء لدى اقتحام المستشفى، وتعرضوا للسحل والضرب.

وقالت داليا محمد، طبيبة، إن «رانيا» خرجت قبل لحظات من استشهادها لشراء مستلزمات طبية إضافية للمستشفى الميدانى، لكن كثافة الغاز الذى استنشقته، واقتحام الأمن المركزى للمسجد، تسببا فى وفاتها. وسيتقدم مجموعة أطباء مستشفى التحرير الميدانى ببلاغ إلى النائب العام، صباح اليوم، للتحقيق فى الواقعة، وإثبات جرائم قوات الأمن المركزى بحق المتظاهرين ـ حسب قولها.

يذكر أن الأطباء قاموا فى ظل ارتفاع عدد القتلى والجرحى، بإقامة ٤ مستشفيات ميدانية، إحداها أمام شارع محمد محمود، والثانية فى منتصف الشارع نفسه، والثالثة فى مسجد عمر مكرم، والرابعة فى كنيسة قصر الدوبارة، ومعظم الأطباء من لجنة الإغاثة بنقابة الأطباء، بجانب مجموعة أطباء التحرير التى شكلت بعد ثورة ٢٥ يناير.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

العيسوى بدأ يألش!!

القنابل الجديدة والمنتهية الصلاحية اقل خطرا و افيد للشعب من القنابل القدمة !!

انا حسيت ان صحتى ردت بعد تالت قنبلة فعلا !!


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*وصفت صحيفة "الجارديان" البريطانية الاحتجاجات الحالية التى تشهدها مصر بالمرحلة الثانية والحاسمة من ثورة يناير التى أدت إلى الإطاحة بالرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك، فنفس الهتافات التى كانت تتردد فى التحرير فى يناير الماضى تتردد الآن مع فارق بسيط، وهو أن طنطاوى قد حل محل مبارك.

وواصلت الصحيفة تغطية الأحداث فى مصر، وقالت فى تقرير لمراسليها بالقاهرة، إن المحتجين المصريين يريدون تأجيل الانتخابات المقررة يوم الاثنين المقبل، وتشكيل مجلس من الحكماء ليحل محل الحكام العسكريين الذين أرسلوا مجدداً قوات أمنية لقمع الحشود المتظاهرة.

ولفتت الجارديان إلى أن المحتجين فى ميدان التحرير أعربوا عن رأيهم بضرورة تأجيل الانتخابات رغم اعترافهم بأهميتها، ونقلت عن أحد المتواجدين فى التحرير قوله، إنه إذا سارت العملية الديمقراطية فى ظل استمرار الأزمة الراهنة، فإن العملية ستفشل، فبالرغم من أن يوم الاثنين المقبل مهم جدًا، لكن ليس لأنه سيشهد إجراء الانتخابات ولكن لأنه ينبغى الاعتراف بأن هذا الوقت ليس المناسب لإجرائها، كما نقلت عن آخر قوله إنه بالنسبة لهؤلاء الذين يحبون مصر، يجب أن يتحقق الاستقرار والحقيقة أن الجيش لا يريد الانتخابات.

من ناحية أخرى، تحدثت الصحيفة عن الغازات التى يتم إطلاقها على المتظاهرين فى التحرير، وقالت: إن قوات الأمن تستخدم غازات ضد المتظاهرين تصيبهم بالعجز، وذلك بعد ظهور حالات متعددة من الإغماء والتشنجات أشبه بأعراض الصرع بين من تعرضوا لها.

ومضت الصحيفة فى القول إنها حصلت على لقطات من الفيديو وشهادات من أطباء وضحايا قدموا أدلة قوية على استخدام غازات أخرى إلى جانب غاز "سى إس"، وقالت: إن هناك شكوكاً باستخدام نوعين من الغازات، وهما" سى إن"، و"سى أر"، وكليهما أكثر خطورة من غاز "سى إس" المستخدم لتسييل الدموع ويمكن أن يسببا فقدان للوعى ونوبات مرضية فى ظروف معينة.

اليوم السابع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*«العسكرى» يبحث عن «مُنقذ» و«التحرير» يبحث عن «زعيم» ​*
*علمت «المصرى اليوم» أن المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة يجرى مشاورات حالياً مع عدد من القوى السياسية، للتوافق حول تشكيل الحكومة الجديدة التى تخلف حكومة الدكتور عصام شرف، فيما يبحث الثوار فى ميدان التحرير عن زعيم يقود مصر فى المرحلة المقبلة.

قال مصدر مطلع إن المجلس العسكرى يبحث عن رئيس وزراء جديد لا ينتمى لتيار سياسى بعينه، يستطيع إدارة العمل السياسى فى الشهور المتبقية من الفترة الانتقالية، بينما يتضمن التشكيل وزراء يمثلون مختلف الأحزاب والتيارات السياسية.

وأضافت المصادر لـ«المصرى اليوم» أن الأسماء المرشحة، حتى مثول الصحيفة للطبع، يتصدرها الدكتور محمد البرادعى، المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة، والدكتور حسام عيسى، أستاذ العلوم السياسية، وعبدالجليل مصطفى، المنسق العام للجمعية الوطنية للتغيير، مشيرة إلى أن أعضاء بالمجلس يجرون اتصالات مع قيادات سياسية وحزبية لاستطلاع آرائهم فى المرشحين.

وفى الميدان، طالب الثوار باختيار رئيس وزراء ينتزع سلطاته من المجلس العسكرى ولا يطلبها، ويكون لديه استعداد لإعلان استقالته إذا شعر بأى تباطؤ من المجلس العسكرى أو وقوع انتهاك لحقوق وحريات المواطنين.

وعلى صعيد المواجهات الدامية فى شارع محمد محمود بالتحرير، شهد يوم أمس سقوط ٦ شهداء وعشرات المصابين فى الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المركزى، قبل أن تنجح مسيرة مكونة من ١٠٠ داعية من شيوخ الأزهر والأوقاف والأطباء فى التوصل إلى هدنة بين الطرفين لنحو نصف ساعة، فصلت خلالها القوات المسلحة بينهما بعدد من الجنود و٤ سيارات مدرعة، وأعلن المتظاهرون العودة للتحرير وسط هتافات «الشرطة انسحبت.. وع الميدان.. ع الميدان»، وفجأة تجددت الاشتباكات العنيفة وسط اتهامات متبادلة بخرق كل طرف الاتفاق.

كانت المواجهات، أمس، أسفرت عن سقوط ٦ شهداء من المتظاهرين، حسبما أكد الدكتور محمود النجار، الطبيب فى أحد المستشفيات الميدانية، وقال: «عدد المصابين سجل رقماً قياسياً أمس، ما يدل على سخونة الاشتباكات». وأضاف النجار: «٤ شهداء قتلوا بطلقات الرصاص الحى، بينهم شهيد اخترقت الرصاصة شريان فخذه ففقد حياته على الفور، وهناك العديد من الإصابات بالرصاص الحى تم نقلها إلى مستشفى قصر العينى، وغطى الدخان سماء شارع محمد محمود والمناطق المجاورة بعد أن كثفت الشرطة إطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين، ما أسقط العشرات منهم مغشياً عليهم.

وشب حريق هائل فى مبنى الجامعة الأمريكية بشارع محمد محمود، نتيجة تبادل القنابل المسيلة للدموع بين الشرطة والمتظاهرين. وبالتزامن مع تلك المواجهات، استقبل التحرير، أمس، مسيرات تضامنية عديدة من جانب طلاب الجامعات وألتراس الأهلى والزمالك وتلاميذ المدارس.

من جانبها، أعلنت وزارة الداخلية فى بيان أمس، أنها أحبطت مخططاً لعدد من مثيرى الشغب كان يهدف لاقتحام وزارة الداخلية و١٣ مديرية أمن بالمحافظات، وأضافت أن الاشتباكات أسفرت عن إصابة ١٨٧ من الضباط والمجندين بعضهم بطلقات نارية، ونفت الداخلية ما تردد عن أن الشخص الذى قبض عليه المتظاهرون ضابط بأمن الدولة المنحل.

وأدانت المنظمات الحقوقية أحداث التحرير، إذ طالب المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان بتحديد المسؤولين عن الانتهاكات ومحاكمتهم، كما أرسل مركز القاهرة لدراسات حقوق الإنسان خطاباً إلى الأمم المتحدة وعدد من المنظمات الدولية، يطالب فيه بالضغط على الحكومة المصرية لوقف العنف والقمع الذى أسفر عن سقوط ٣٥ شهيداً و١٠٠٠ جريح.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*ذا أتلانتك: الإخوان يعتبرون تأجيل الانتخابات انقلاباً*
*تحدثت مجلة "ذا أتلانتك" الأمريكية عن المأزق الذى تواجهه مصر فى الوقت الراهن، خاصة وأنها مقبلة بعد أيام قليلة على انتخابات برلمانية مصيرية، وقالت المجلة فى التقرير الذى أعده شادى حميد، مدير الأبحاث بمركز بروكنجز الدوحة، إنه عندما اندلعت الاشتباكات فى ميدان التحرير يوم السبت الماضى، كان هناك احتمال لواحد من سيناريوهين، كلاهما يستند على الخوف من عدم الاستقرار. الأول هو أن المحتجين هم من أثاروا الجيش وبذلك يكونون هم سبب الاضطراب، ووفقاً لهذه الرؤية، فإن المجلس العسكرى الحاكم كان يحاول الحفاظ على النظام فى ظل ظروف صعبة. والسيناريو الآخر هو أن هذا الإضطراب والعنف فى الميدان كان نتاج تسعة أشهر من إدارة العسكر الفاشلة للبلاد.

وتتفق جميع القوى السياسية المهمة، كما يشير التقرير، على أن نقل السلطة لقيادة مدنية أمر ضرورى وملح. غير أن المفارقة أنه إذا قام الجيش بتحقيق ما يريده بعض المحتجين بتأجيل الانتخابات، فإن هذا من شأنه أن يؤدى إلى استمرار تدهور فى تحقيق الاستقرار، وإذا فعل الجيش ما يريده معظم المحتجين بتشكيل حكومة جديدة، فإن هذا قد يفضى إلى جعل الزخم المتبقى من عملية التحول فى خطر. فوجود حكومة جديدة بتفويض جديد وموجة جديدة من التفاؤل قد يدفع نحو تأجيل الانتخابات.

وتمضى المجلة قائلة: إن قليلين فقط هم من يشككون فى أن الإسلاميين، وتحديداً، الإخوان المسلمين سيهيمنون على البرلمان المقبل. والليبراليون فى حالة من الفوضى ولن يحصلوا إلا على تمديد للفترة الانتقالية.. وإذا تم تأجيل الانتخابات، فإن الإسلاميين سينظرون إلى ذلك على أنه انقلاباً ناعماً يستهدفهم.

وتنقل المجلة عن أحد مسئولى الإخوان المسلمين رده على سؤال عما إذا كانوا يخططون لمسيرات ضخمة فى حالة تأجيل الانتخابات، حيث أجاب قائلاً إن هذه ربما تكون هذه البداية فقط، وستكون كل الخيارات السلمية مطروحة. وقال المسئول نفسه الذى لم تكشف المجلة عن هويته إنه يعتقد أن الجيش قد أثار المتظاهرين عمداً لخلق ذريعة لتأجيل الانتخابات.

وفى هذه الحالة، وفقاً للمجلة الأمريكية، فإن الوضع سيصبح خارج السيطرة. فإذا بدأ الإسلاميون وخاصة السلفيين يفقدوا إيمانهم بالعملية الديمقراطية، فإن هذا سيؤدى إلى تطرفهم. ورغم أن هناك الكثير من الأسباب التى تدعو للقلق من انتصار الإسلاميين فى الإنتخابات، لكن إذا كانت هناك دروس مستفادة من الربيع العربى، فهى أن الخوف من الإسلاميين لا يجب أن يُستخدم على الإطلاق لتخريب العملية الديمقراطية.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *«رانيا».. أول شهيدة من أطباء المستشفى الميدانى بـ «التحرير»​[/COLOR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
صفحة على الفيس لتأبينها

http://www.facebook.com/pages/رانيا...اء-المستشفي-الميداني-بالتحرير/328448647172209*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*هدوء تام بشارع "محمد محمود" وتوقف المصادمات بين المتظاهرين والأمن*
*توقفت المصادمات العنيفة بين أفراد الأمن المركزى والمتظاهرين بشارع محمد محمود، حيث نجحت القوات المسلحة فى فرض سيطرتها على الشارع، وقامت بوضع الأسلاك الشائكة بالشارع والشوارع الجانبية المؤدية لوزارة الداخلية.

وقام بعض المتظاهرين بتشكيل كردونات بشرية بتقاطع محمد محمود وميدان التحرير، فيما تواجد العشرات من الصبية بشارع محمد محمود، ويحاول عدد من المتظاهرين إقناعهم بالتعاون مع قيادات من الجيش بترك الشارع والتظاهر بميدان التحرير، ويقوم البعض الآخر بتنظيف الشارع من مخلفات القمامة، وآثار المصادمات ووضعها فى أكياس القمامة.

كما نجحت قيادات القوات المسلحة فى الاستجابة لمطلب المتظاهرين وأفرجوا عن بعض من شباب المتظاهرين كان قد ألقى القبض عليهم من قبل قوات الشرطة، أثناء المصادمات وفور خروجهم حملهم المتظاهرين على الأعناق، ورفعوا علم مصر، وخرجوا بهم للميدان للاحتفال بالإفراج عنهم، وتحاول الآن قيادات الجيش ترك شارع محمد محمود والعودة للميدان فى ظل اختفاء قوات الأمن المركزى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*الجارديان: مصر تشهد المرحلة الثانية من ثورة يناير*
*وصفت صحيفة "الجارديان" البريطانية الاحتجاجات الحالية التى تشهدها مصر بالمرحلة الثانية والحاسمة من ثورة يناير التى أدت إلى الإطاحة بالرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك، فنفس الهتافات التى كانت تتردد فى التحرير فى يناير الماضى تتردد الآن مع فارق بسيط، وهو أن طنطاوى قد حل محل مبارك.

وواصلت الصحيفة تغطية الأحداث فى مصر، وقالت فى تقرير لمراسليها بالقاهرة، إن المحتجين المصريين يريدون تأجيل الانتخابات المقررة يوم الاثنين المقبل، وتشكيل مجلس من الحكماء ليحل محل الحكام العسكريين الذين أرسلوا مجدداً قوات أمنية لقمع الحشود المتظاهرة.

ولفتت الجارديان إلى أن المحتجين فى ميدان التحرير أعربوا عن رأيهم بضرورة تأجيل الانتخابات رغم اعترافهم بأهميتها، ونقلت عن أحد المتواجدين فى التحرير قوله، إنه إذا سارت العملية الديمقراطية فى ظل استمرار الأزمة الراهنة، فإن العملية ستفشل، فبالرغم من أن يوم الاثنين المقبل مهم جدًا، لكن ليس لأنه سيشهد إجراء الانتخابات ولكن لأنه ينبغى الاعتراف بأن هذا الوقت ليس المناسب لإجرائها، كما نقلت عن آخر قوله إنه بالنسبة لهؤلاء الذين يحبون مصر، يجب أن يتحقق الاستقرار والحقيقة أن الجيش لا يريد الانتخابات.

من ناحية أخرى، تحدثت الصحيفة عن الغازات التى يتم إطلاقها على المتظاهرين فى التحرير، وقالت: إن قوات الأمن تستخدم غازات ضد المتظاهرين تصيبهم بالعجز، وذلك بعد ظهور حالات متعددة من الإغماء والتشنجات أشبه بأعراض الصرع بين من تعرضوا لها.

ومضت الصحيفة فى القول إنها حصلت على لقطات من الفيديو وشهادات من أطباء وضحايا قدموا أدلة قوية على استخدام غازات أخرى إلى جانب غاز "سى إس"، وقالت: إن هناك شكوكاً باستخدام نوعين من الغازات، وهما" سى إن"، و"سى أر"، وكليهما أكثر خطورة من غاز "سى إس" المستخدم لتسييل الدموع ويمكن أن يسببا فقدان للوعى ونوبات مرضية فى ظروف معينة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*
أهداف سويف فى الجارديان: الثورة اكتسبت أرضًا جديدة 

الخميس، 24 نوفمبر 2011 - 10:53

كتبت ريم عبد الحميد

تتابع الكاتبة والروائية أهداف سويف الكتابة من ميدان التحرير، وتحدثت الكاتبة فى مقالها بصحيفة "الجارديان" البريطانية عن رسالة انتشرت على موقع تويتر جاء فيها: "تناول إفطارك، وخذ حقيبة بها قناع واقى من الغاز ونظارات السباحة، اكتب اسمك على ذراعك، واكتب التفاصيل الخاصة بك فى رسالة على هاتفك النقال، واذهب إلى الميدان". وتوضح سويف أن هذه الرسالة تأتى بعد أن ثبت أن ثلاثة ممن سقطوا قتلى فى ميدان التحرير من المستحيل التعرف على هويتهم.

وترى الكاتبة أن مصر أكبر من ميدان التحرير، ولذلك فإن الناس فى جميع أنحاء البلاد يطالبون بتخلى المجلس العسكرى عن السلطة، وقالت فى مساء الثلاثاء الماضى، وبينما كانت كاميرات الأخبار مسلطة على التحرير، قام الجيش والشرطة بمهاجمة المواطنيين فى أماكن أخرى، فى الإسكندرية وأسيوط وأسوان ودمياط والإسماعيلية والأقصر والمحلة والمنصورة وسوهاج والسويس.

وأشارت سويف إلى أن استمرار توافد الحشود على التحرير أوضح أن ما تشهده مصر هو الثورة الثانية، وأضافت قائلة: إن الثورة تستخدم ما تعلمته فى يناير وفبراير وأضافت إليه، من حيث المعالم والمعلومات والاتجاهات، فأصبح هناك شبان على دراجات نارية يحملون الجرحى من الخطوط الأمامية إلى المستشفيات الميدانية. كما أن الثورة أصبحت تدرك الآن كم هى "عزيزة"، فالجميع يتحدثون عن تكلفتها.

وقالت فى مساء الثلاثاء توجه ما يقرب من 200 من شباب الأطباء إلى الميدان يرتدون ملابسهم البيضاء، وفى غضون ساعات قليلة قتلت واحدة من بينهم، وتأكد المحتجون من أن الثورة قد أصبحت عزيزة بشكل أكبر، وأصبح من المستحيل التخلى عنها.

من ناحية أخرى، تحدثت سويف عن موقف جماعة الإخوان المسلمين من التظاهرات الاحتجاجية، ووصفت موقف الجماعة بالخطوة السيئة التى صورتهم بأنهم يقفون بجانب المجلس العسكرى ضد الشعب.

 وقالت الروائية: إنهم، أى الإخوان، تسببوا فى حالة من الانقسام داخل صفوفهم، فبعض من أعضاء الجماعة لم يلتزموا بالأوامر واستمعوا إلى ضمائرهم وانضموا إلى الاحتجاجات، لكن الإخوان لم يعد بمقدورهم الادعاء أن الأعداد الموجودة فى الشوارع هى للإسلاميين، حيث إن أغلب الحشود الموجودة فى شوارع مصر منذ مساء السبت لا يوجد بها إخوان على الأرجح.

اليوم السابع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2011)

​
*مهندس البترول شريف سامى عبد الحميد والذى استشهد الثلاثاء 22 نوفمبر 2011 برصاص الشرطة المصرية برصاصة فى الرأس وذلك في مظاهرات الاسكندرية . . إماما للمصلين فوق البريمة ،، وستقام جنازته اليوم في مسجد المواساة بالشاطبي في الإسكندرية بعد صلاة الظهر*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

الداخلية شكلت مجموعات بحث عن المتورطين في إطلاق النار علي المتظاهرين وبهذه المناسبة نهديهم اغنية :اروح أدور, أروح أدور, أروح أدور على نفسى.


----------



## fredyyy (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*على هامش الأحداث *



> اعتبرت وسائل الإعلام الإسرائيلية،
> أن الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك تشفى فى المصريين
> عقب رؤيته الاشتباكات الدامية والاضطرابات السياسية التى شهدتها مصر الأيام الماضية،
> وذلك من خلال قوله *عقب مشاهدة الأحداث: "أنا قولتلهم إن البلد هتخرب".*
> ...




.


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*الآلاف مازالوا بالتحرير..والجيش يقيم جدارا عازلا لحماية "الداخلية"*
*يتواجد بميدان التحرير الآن ما يقرب من 10 آلاف متظاهر، تتراوح أعمار معظمهم ما بين 16 و25 عاما.

كما نظم المتظاهرون مسيرات مختلفة تجوب أنحاء الميدان، بالإضافة إلى شباب الألتراس، حاملين الأعلام المصرية مرددين هتافات مناهضة للمجلس العسكرى.

وعن الشوارع المحيطة بوزارة الداخلية، أغلقت قوات الجيش جميع الشوارع من جهة وزارة الداخلية بالأسلاك الشائكة، كما استعانوا بالصخور محملة على سيارات نقل لبناء جدار عازل بشارع محمد محمود الذى شهد الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المركزى.
فيما قامت اللجان الشعبية بغلق الشوارع المحيطة بوزارة الداخلية من جهة شارع باب اللوق، تاركين فاصل بينهم وبين قوات الجيش المؤمنة للوزارة. 

من ناحية أخرى، قام المئات من المتظاهرين بتنظيف الميدان والشوارع المحيطة بوزارة الداخلية، فى حين قامت قوات الجيش بشارع محمد محمود وأثناء نصبها للأسلاك الشائكة بتوزيع العصائر على المتظاهرين من خلال إلقائها عليهم من خلف الأسلاك، الأمر الذى لاقى استياء المتظاهرين .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*وزارة الصحه لقناة النيل
ارتفاع عدد الشهداء منذ اندلاع احداث التحرير الى 38 شهيد*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

اخيرا خبر حلو

شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - رويترز - #ENN #Egypt #tahrir
البورصة المصرية تواصل الارتفاع صباحا للجلسة الثانية رغم استمرار الاحتجاجات‏‏


----------



## grges monir (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*«اللجنة العليا»: تأجيل الانتخابات «مخالف للقانون»..والشرطة «مساعد» فى التأمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*"العسكرى": انتخابات البرلمان والرئاسة بموعدها وسلاحنا لن يوجه لمصرى*
*أكد اللواء مختار الملا عضو المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، أن الجميع يتفق على وجود فساد فى مصر منذ عشرات السنين لا نستطيع إقلاعه وتحقيق العدالة والرخاء والقضاء عليه خلال عدة شهور.

كما أكد الملا أن حقوق الإنسان لا يمكن المساس بها تحت أى ظرف، ومن يتجاوز فالقانون له بالمرصاد، كما أن المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة لم يتخذ أو يقوم بإصدار أى قرارات استثنائية، والقوات المسلحة لها مبدأ ثابت وراسخ، وهو أن السلاح المصرى لا يوجه إلى المواطن المصرى، وإنما الجندى المصرى يدرب ويعد لمواجهة العدو وحماية الوطن والمواطن.

وطالب الملا بضرورة الاتفاق على الكشف عن هذا الفساد والقضاء عليه بتطبيق القانون واحترام الرأى والرأى الآخر، واحترام مؤسسات الدولة، كما يجب ألا يكون ذلك على حساب طرف لطرف آخر.


جاء ذلك خلال المؤتمر الصحفى العالمى حول الانتخابات البرلمانية المصرية 2011_2012، والذى شارك فيه كل من اللواء مختار الملا واللواء ممدوح شاهين ممثلين عن المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة.

جاء ذلك بعد إشارته لبيان المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة الذى ألقاه منذ أيام، بالإضافة إلى التوصيات التى توصل إليها اجتماع الفريق سامى عنان نائب رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة مع عدد من مرشحى الرئاسة المحتملين، والقوى السياسية والأحزاب والمفكرين، والتى تمثلت فى الوقف الفورى لإطلاق النار ضد المتظاهرين وتفادى الصدام بين المتظاهرين والأمن ، وكفالة حق التظاهر السلمى للجميع بما لا يتعارض مع حركة المرور، والإفراج الفورى عن جميع المقبوض عليهم من المتظاهرين منذ يوم السبت حتى الآن، على أن يتم علاج المصابين وتعويض أسر الشهداء مع حصر شامل للمتسببين لهذه الأحداث لإحالتهم إلى التحقيق الفورى والمحاكمة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*اللواء الملا: تخلى القوات المسلحة عن دورها الآن خيانة للأمانة*
*قال اللواء مختار الملا، مساعد وزير الدفاع عضو المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، إن تخلى المجلس العسكرى عن إدارة البلاد والقيام بواجبها يعد خيانة للأمانة.

وشدد فى المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقد اليوم بمقر الهيئة العامة للاستعلامات بحضور الأطراف المسئولة لإجراء الانتخابات أن المجلس الأعلى لا يطمع فى السلطة، خاصة بعد أن أصبحت السلطة "نقمة"، وليس نعمة على من يريدها، لذلك فالمجلس لا يطمع فيها أو يرغب فيها كما يروج البعض.

وأضاف الملا أن التاريخ، سيذكر أن المجلس العسكرى لم يتخل أبدا عن شعبه أو يطمع فى السلطة، وإنما أراد تسليم مصر لسلطة منتخبة بإرادة الشعب، والتخلى حاليا عن إدارة البلاد يعد خيانة للأمانة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*شاهين: "العسكرى" لن يتخلى عن السلطة إلا باستفتاء عام أو الانتخابات*
*أكد اللواء ممدوح شاهين، عضو المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، أن المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة تولى مهام السلطة منذ يوم 28 يناير، عندما نزل التحرير وأيده الشعب، وتم تأكيد ذلك باستفتاء 19 مارس، ولذلك فإذا تخلى المجلس عن مهامه الآن فهو خائن للأمانة.

وأوضح شاهين، أن المجلس العسكرى لن يتخلى عن السلطة، إلا إذا حدث استفتاء شعبى عام أو إجراء الانتخابات البرلمانية وتسليم السلطة لمجلس مدنى منتخب، لافتاً إلى أن المجلس هو آخر عمود قائم فى الدولة المصرية، وإذا سقط هذا العمود سقطت الدولة وسيطرت الفوضى، وهذا لن يحدث ولن تسمح به القوات المسلحة القادرة بشعب مصر على عبور هذه الظروف الحالية.

جاء ذلك خلال رده على سؤال عن إمكانية الاستفتاء واستخدام الذخيرة الحية فى ميدان التحرير، فى المؤتمر العالمى للجنة العليا للانتخابات، بمشاركة المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ومختلف وسائل الإعلام.

وأضاف شاهين، أنه لم يتم استخدام الذخيرة الحية ضد من فى ميدان التحرير، وإذا حدث ذلك فهناك النيابة العامة تقوم بالتحقيق فى هذه الأحداث، وستصل إلى نتيجة يتم التعامل معها وفقا للقانون، كما أشار شاهين إلى وجود لجنة تحقيق من وزارة العدل فى التحقيقات الخاصة بالتمويل الأجنبى للجمعيات والمنظمات الحقوقية وغيرها فى مصر من الخارج.

أما اللواء مختار الملا، عضو المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، فأكد أن حقوق الإنسان يجب أن تطبق على الجميع سواء المواطنين أو أفراد الشرطة، ولا يصح تطبيقها على المواطنين دون الشرطة أو العكس.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*"العيسوى" يوضح لـ"الطيب" موقف الداخلية فى زيارة مفاجئة *
*قام اليوم اللواء منصور العيسوى، وزير الداخلية، بزيارة مفاجئة للإمام الأكبر الدكتور أحمد الطيب، شيخ الأزهر، وذلك على خلفية البيان الذى أصدره شيخ الأزهر أمس بعنوان "صرخة الأزهر الشريف"، طالب خلاله وزارة الداخلية بوقف توجيه أسلحتها إلى صدور المتظاهرين.

علم "اليوم السابع" أن اللقاء تطرق إلى ذلك البيان، كما أوضح العيسوى لشيخ الأزهر موقف الداخلية، التى أكدت أكثر من مرة على عدم إطلاقها رصاصة واحدة، واكتفائها بإطلاق الغازات المسيلة للدموع، والتى لا تحتوى على أى مواد سامة.

وأشاد العيسوى بمبادرة دعاة وزارة الأوقاف والأزهر الشريف للفصل بين الجانبين بشارع محمد محمود، والتى أسفرت عن توقف الصدام بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*الملا: الشرطة تتمتع بضبط النفس وتحمى "الداخلية" من محاولات اقتحامها*
*أكد اللواء مختار الملا عضو المجلس العسكرى أن ضباط وجنود الشرطة المتواجدين أمام وزارة الداخلية، بهدف حمايتها من الخارج ضد محاولات اقتحامها من المهاجمين لها، مشددا على أن هؤلاء الضباط والجنود متحليين بضبط النفس لأقصى الحدود، وأنهم يقومون بدورهم الذى يكفله لهم القانون فى الدفاع عن أنفسهم وحماية الوزارة .

وقال الملا فى رده على الأسئلة أثناء المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقدته اللجنة العليا للانتخابات ظهر اليوم، إن ضباط الشرطة الجنود متمركزون حول الوزارة من الخارج لحمايتها ولا يتحركون، إنما ينتقل إليهم المهاجمون، وأن القانون يكفل لهم الدفاع عن أنفسهم وحماية الوزارة واستخدام ما هو أكثر من القنابل المسيلة للدموع، لكنهم يستخدمون فقط القنابل المسيلة للدموع طبقا للضوابط العالمية.

وتابع الملا: لذلك لا يمكن أن أصدر قرار لهم بعدم الدفاع عن أنفسهم والوزارة وانتظر يقتحم المهاجمون الوزارة، مناشدا المهاجمين التوقف عن الانتقال إلى الوزارة، ومناشدا الضباط والجنود بعدم المبالغة فى الدفاع عن الوزارة وأنفسهم، لافتا إلى أنه عندما كون الشرفاء من الثوار فى ميدان التحرير أمس الأربعاء، كردونا بشريا بشارع محمد محمود لوقف الاشتباكات قام المهاجمون بقذفهم بالحجارة.

وأشار الملا إلى أن الشعب المصرى قام بثورة كبيرة لذلك لا يمكن أن يقبل أن يأتى أحدا من الخارج لمراقبة انتخاباته، لكن ممكن يأتى لمتابعتها، ويرى ماذا نفعل، قائلا "مفيش حاجة عندنا نخبيها عن حد".*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

كوسه

عاجل : قاضى المعارضات يخلى سبيل الامريكين الثلاثة المقبوض عليهم فى التحرير.. والنيابة تبدء التحقيق مع رابعة‏‏


----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2011)

يتم الان تنضيف شارع  محمد محمود


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*تشييع جثمان قتيل الإسماعيلية.. والمتظاهرون يعلقون اعتصامهم *



*شيع ظهر اليوم، جثمان الطالب "ماجد مدحت يسرى" (15 سنة)، الطالب بالصف الأول الثانوى بمدرسة أمون عبد القادر، من مسجد المطافئ، تحت حراسة مشددة إلى مقابر الإسماعيلية.

وأكد زملاء "ماجد"، أنه كان يقف فى الميدان، مثله مثل الآلاف الذين تواجدوا ولم يشاركوا فى المظاهرات، وتم إطلاق الرصاص عليه.

فى حين شهدت مدينة الإسماعيلية هدوءا حذرا لا يخلو من تربص وحذر، وعادت الحياة إلى الشركات والمدارس، وبدأ عمال النظافة والمحليات بإعادة الأوضاع لطبيعتها بجوار نادى السكة الحديد بميدان الممر، والذى تم احتراق عدد من جدرانه ليومين متتالين، آخرها أمس الأربعاء، بالإضافة إلى استراحة قريبة من النادى، وتم فتح ميدان الممر وسط مدينة الإسماعيلية بعد إغلاقه أمس.

وقالت مصادر، إن الحالات الموجودة بمستشفى الجامعة 11 حالة، معظمها مصاب بطلقات نارية فى الكتف والساق، بينما تم علاج العشرات من حالات الإغماء إثر إطلاق العديد من القنابل المسيلة للدموع. 

وأعلن ثوار الإسماعيلية وشباب الحركات الشعبية والائتلافات المختلفة، تعليق الاعتصام اليوم بالممر، لتفويت الفرصة على البلطجية والصبية الذين يندسون بين المتظاهرين لإثارة الشغب وحرق المنشآت العامة والخاصة. 

كما عادت صباح اليوم حركة القطارات وانتظمت تماما بعد توقفها أمس لعدة ساعات. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*معترفاً بوجود تجاوزات وسيتم محاسبة المخطئ..
الملا: لجنة التحقيق بالميدان.. والشرطة لم تستخدم الذخيرة والخرطوش*
*أكد اللواء مختار الملا، أن المشاهد التى رآها الجميع من خلال قنوات التليفزيون من انتهاكات لحقوق المتظاهرين خاضعة للتحقيق، وأن النائب العام أرسل أمس، الأربعاء، لجنة للميدان لمعرفة الحقيقة الكاملة والتحقيق مع المخطئ أيا كان.

ورداً على سؤال حول سقوط أكثر من 38 قتيلاً، وتصرفات الشرطة الوحشية مع المتظاهرين، قال الملا، إن الطب الشرعى لم يصدر تقريره حتى الآن، بشأن سبب الوفاة، مؤكداً أن الشرطة لم تستخدم الذخيرة الحية أو الخرطوش رغم اتهامات البعض أن الشرطة ألقت غازات بها سموم.

وحول وصف "العفو الدولية" ما يحدث فى مصر الآن من انتهاكات بأنها أبشع مما كان يحدث فى عصر النظام السابق، رد الملا بانفعال، إن بعض الصحف العالمية أذاعت أن القوات المسلحة تريد البقاء فى السلطة، وهذا غير حقيقى، معترفاً بوجود تجاوزات سيتم التعامل معها بشدة إذا كانت من جانب الشرطة أو الجيش أو جهات وأفراد آخرين.

وطالب الملا أن نضع فى الاعتبار 5 آلاف مسجون مازالوا هاربين، وتم تهريب العديد من الأسلحة، بالإضافة إلى تهريب صواريخ مضادة للطائرات، يجب أن نضعها جميعها عندما نضع تصوراً لحقوق الإنسان.

وعن صدور قانون إفساد الحياة السياسية فى وقت متأخر قبل بدء الانتخابات البرلمانية، يقول اللواء محمود شاهين، إن البعض كان يطالب بإصداره مبكرا، ولكن لن نصدر قانونا به استثناءات ويخالف الدستور، مشيراً إلى أن قانون الغدر عندما صدر فى 1952 لم يتضمن أسماء أو عددا من الأشخاص وفى 2011 لا يمكن أن نخالف الدستور، ولكن تم تعديله بصورة تتناسب مع الجميع، حيث كان القانون ينص على وجود لجنة تحيل المفسدين للتحقيق، ولكن تم تعديلها لتختص بذلك النيابة، وتصدر الحكم بعزله سياسياً حتى ولو كان عضواً بالبرلمان.

ويرى شاهين، أن هناك مشتركين مع أعضاء الحزب الوطنى السابق، فى إفساد الحياة السياسية، ومنهم رجال الإعلام الذين أثنوا على انتخابات مجلس الشعب 2010، بالإضافة إلى جهات مختلفة شاركتهم بصور عديدة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*"العسكرى" يطالب شباب الثورة باليقظة والتكاتف لمنع انتشار الفوضى*
*طالب المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، فى بيانه رقم 85، على صفحته بـ"فيس بوك"، الشعب المصرى بضرورة اليقظة والتكاتف، لمنع انعطاف الدولة ودخولها فى حالة من الفوضى الشاملة التى تهدد أمن واستقرار الوطن.

وأوضح المجلس أن تطورات الموقف والمواجهة بين المتظاهرين ومن يندس بينهم وقوات الأمن تهدد بتداعيات خطيرة، يجب أن نتذكرها، تحسباً من احتمالات تعرض وزارة الداخلية لمخاطر شديدة، تؤثر على حالة الأمن والاستقرار لفترة طويلة قادمة.
وطالب المجلس، فى بيانه، المواطنين المعاونة فى الفصل بين أبناء الشعب الواحد من المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن ومشاركة قوات الجيش فى تنفيذ مهام التأمين للمواطنين والمنشآت الحيوية وإتاحة الفرصة لإخلاء المصابين إلى المستشفيات للحد من تداعيات تطورات الموقف.

كما طالب المجلس جميع قوى الشعب الشرفاء وشباب الثورة باليقظة الشديدة والحيطة، ومتابعة كل الموجودين بأماكن التظاهر، والقبض الفورى على كل من يشتبه فيه دون إيذائه وتسليمه للجهات المختصة.

وطالب بعدم السماح بتواجد أى فرد فوق أسطح المبانى المحيطة بأماكن التظاهر، والقبض على أى فرد يتواجد بها وتأمين من بداخلها، تحسباً لاستخدامها فى ضرب المتظاهرين وعناصر الشرطة.

كما أكد تواصله مع أبناء الشعب وإعلامهم بتطورات الموقف أولا بأول، ومناشداتهم بنبذ المعلومات والشائعات المغلوطة والحصول على المعلومات الصحيحة التى يسعى إلى إمدادها خلال هذه الفترة، واختتم البيان بأن القوات المسلحة لم ولن تخذل الشعب المصرى أبدا، وأن غايتها حماية أمن واستقرار مصر وتحقيق مستقبله قائلا، "فكونوا معنا يداً واحدة".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*مجلس الوزراء يعلن التوصل إلى اتفاق لوقف المناوشات فى "محمد محمود"*
*أعلن مجلس الوزراء، أنه تم التوصل إلى اتفاق بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين يقضى بتوقف المناوشات تماما بين الجانبين فى شارع محمد محمود المؤدى إلى وزارة الداخلية.

وأشار المجلس، فى رسالة قصيرة على صفحته بـ"فيس بوك"، إلى أن الهدوء عاد مرة أخرى إلى ميدان التحرير منذ الساعة الثالثة فجر اليوم الخميس، حيث تمت السيطرة تماما على الموقف من خلال التعاون مع الشباب المخلصين من رجال الثورة، على حد ما ورد بالرسالة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*الجيش يبنى جداراً لحماية الداخلية وكردوناً بشرياً لمنع الاشتباك*
*انتهت قوات الجيش المتواجدة بشارع محمد محمود، ظهر اليوم الخميس، من بناء الجدار العازل المكون من كتل خراسانية بمنتصف الشارع، للفصل بين متظاهرى التحرير وقوات الأمن المركزى المتواجدة بجوار مبنى وزارة الداخلية، لمنع تجدد الاشتباكات، وفور الانتهاء من بناء الجدار، صعد عدد من المتظاهرين أعلى الجدار مرددين هتافات ضد المجلس العسكرى ووزارة الداخلية، فيما تتعامل قوات الجيش مع المتظاهرين بضبط النفس.

وقام مجموعة من قوات الجيش بالصعود أعلى الجدار لمحاولة إقناع المتظاهرين بالتظاهر خلف السور، وقامت قوات الجيش بعمل كردون بشرى أعلى الجدار، لمنع المتظاهرين من الصعود مرة أخرى.

وكان قد حضر، منذ قليل، اللواء سعيد عباس، مساعد قائد المنطقة المركزية، واللواء حمدى بدين، قائد قوات الشرطة العسكرية، للتحدث مع المتظاهرين من خلف الأسلاك الشائكة، للتأكيد على عدم تكرار أعمال العنف وتجدد الاشتباكات. 

من ناحية أخرى، تطوف مسيرات من طلاب المدارس والألتراس شوارع الميدان، فى محاولة للوصول إلى شارع محمد محمود، مرددين هتافات مناهضة للمجلس العسكرى، ومنعتهم اللجان الشعبية المنتشرة بكثافة فى الشوارع المحيطة بوزارة الداخلية. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*النائب العام يبدأ التحقيق فى بلاغ قتل المتظاهرين واستهداف الصحفيين*
*أمر المستشار عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام، ببدء التحقيقات فى البلاغ الذى قدمته شبكة "مراقبون بلا حدود" لمؤسسة عالم جديد للتنمية وحقوق الإنسان، ويحمل رقم 10834 بتاريخ 23 نوفمبر الجارى ضد اللواء منصور العيسوى وزير الداخلية واللواء سامى سيدهم مساعد وزير الداخلية لقطاع الأمن واللواء عماد الدين الوكيل مساعد وزير الداخلية لقطاع الأمن المركزى، واللواءات مديرى الأمن والضباط المكلفين بالتعامل الأمنى مع المظاهرات فى القاهرة والإسكندرية والسويس والإسماعيلية وأسيوط والمحلة الكبرى، وأيضا اللواء حمدى بدين قائد الشرطة العسكرية، واللواء حسن الروينى قائد المنطقة المركزية العسكرية، فى أحداث قتل والاعتداء على المتظاهرين، واستخدام العنف والقوة المفرطة والقنابل المسيلة للدموع والرصاص الحى والخرطوش والرصاص المطاطى، مما أدى إلى حالات وفيات ومصابين.

كما أمر المستشار عادل السعيد النائب العام المساعد اليوم بضم البلاغ إلى البلاغ السابق إرساله إلى نيابة استئناف القاهرة لاتخاذ اللازم قانونا، وبلاغ نقابة الصحفيين فى الاعتداءات التى حدثت للصحفيين خلال تغطيتهم للأحداث، واستهداف قوات الشرطة لهم، ومنعهم من ممارسة عملهم، وتضامنت شبكة "مراقبون بلا حدود" لمؤسسة عالم جديد للتنمية وحقوق الإنسان مع نقابة الصحفيين فى البلاغ الذى تقدمت به النقابة للنائب العام.

وطلبت "مراقبون بلا حدود لمؤسسة عالم جديد للتنمية وحقوق الانسان" من السيد المستشار النائب العام، فتح تحقيق عاجل وفورى فى كل وقائع قتل وإصابة المتظاهرين سلميا بجميع محافظات الجمهورية، خلال الفترة من 19 حتى 23 نوفمبر2011، وتقديم المسئولين عن هذه الجرائم إلى المحاكمة بشكل عاجل لفتح الباب لمقاضاة هؤلاء المسئولين، وعدم إفلاتهم من العقاب، وسرعة اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة، والإيقاف عن العمل لكافة المشتركين فى الأحداث، سواء بصدور الأوامر باستخدام هذا القدر المفرط من القوة تجاه المتظاهرين سليما، أو المشاركين بالفعل أو التحريض فى تلك الأفعال المجرمة قانونا، بموجب مواد الاتفاقيات الدولية المعنية بحقوق الإنسان والقوانين الوطنية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*بعض الصبية يلقون الحجارة على قوات الجيش.. واللجان الشعبية تصرفهم*
*ألقى بعض الصبية المتواجدون أمام الجدار الذى تم إنشاؤه بالقرب من وزارة الداخلية، الحجارة على قوات الجيش المتواجدة أعلى الجدار، بعد رفضهم السماح بالصعود أعلى الجدار لتجنب الاشتباكات.

فيما امتنعت قوات الجيش عن الرد على الصبية، واحتموا بالجدار من الحجارة التى تلقى عليهم، فيما قام 2 من قائدى قوات الجيش بالصعود أعلى الجدار وإقناع المتظاهرين بالرجوع إلى الميدان، مؤكدين عدم تعرض الجيش بالاعتداء على المتظاهرين.

وفى محاولة لمنع افتعال الاشتباكات، قامت اللجان الشعبية المنتشرة بالميدان والشوارع المحيطة به بإبعاد صغار السن المتواجدين إلى خارج الميدان خوفاً عليهم، فى حين طالب عدد من المتظاهرين أحد الشباب الذى صعد أعلى سطح مكتبة الجامعة الأمريكية النزول فوراً مهددين بإجباره فى حالة رفضه.

فيما قام أطباء التحرير بعمل كردون بشرى أعلى الجدار، مؤكدين للمتظاهرين عبر مكبر للصوت على أن سبب بناء هذا الجدار هو منع قوات الأمن المركزى من الاعتداء على المتظاهرين، وانضم إليهم عدد من علماء الأزهر مطالبين المتظاهرين بالرجوع إلى الميدان والتظاهر السلمى.*


----------



## بايبل333 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*انا مطمن*​ 1-(بعمل قليل وعارف                أن الكثير عليك 
زي الفلاح اللي بيزرع                لكن النما عليك)2
(أنا مطمن   انا مطمن                انك سهران علي الزرعايه 
انت تكبر وانت تأمن                  وصول الساير للغايه )2​ 2-(الشمس ان غابت وانا ماشي      وضحكوا الناس عليّ 
راح اكمل في الليل مشواري           ماهي شمسك طاله فيّ)2
(انا طمن    انا مطمن                 ياناس الليل في اخره
اذا كنت في ايد اب حنين            كل الازمات يمر)2​ 3-(مش متفاجئ في الغربه بشئ     ده السيد قال وكلامه يتم 
في العالم هايكون ليكم ضيق          لكن انا غلبت العالم)2
(انا مطمن   انا مطمن                هو الحامي ورب العيله
وانا رافع ايدي بصلي اليه            لكن هو شايل الشيله)2​ ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2011)

* "شرف" يواصل اجتماعات "تسيير الأعمال" و"عيسوى" يغيب لليوم الثانى*
*التقى الدكتور عصام شرف، رئيس حكومة تسيير الأعمال اليوم، الخميس، بكل من الدكتور على السلمى، نائب رئيس الوزراء للتنمية السياسية والتحول الديمقراطى، ووزراء العدل والتعاون الدولى والتربية والتعليم والإعلام، وذلك فى إطار الاجتماعات التى يعقدها "شرف" بشكل مستمر مع الوزراء لمتابعة سير العمل بدواوين عام الوزارات، وإنجاز الملفات المعلّقة قبل تشكيل الحكومة الجديدة.

وحضر الاجتماع وزراء المالية والسياحة والرى، وتمت مناقشة الاستعدادات للانتخابات.

ولليوم الثانى على التوالى، غاب اللواء منصور عيسوى، وزير الداخلية، عن الحضور إلى مقر مجلس الوزراء، فيما أكد مصدر مسئول بالمجلس أن "عيسوى" مشغول بمتابعة التطورات الحالية فى ميدان التحرير والمحافظات الأخرى، بالتنسيق مع مدراء الأمن.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*القوات المسلحة تناشد المتظاهرين عدم إزالة الحواجز بمحمد محمود *
*ناشد المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة فى رسالته " 86" على موقع الفيس بوك، شباب الثورة والمتظاهرين بميدان التحرير، عدم إزالة الموانع التى أقامتها القوات المسلحة بشارع محمد محمود، والتى تفصل بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بوزارة الداخلية، حتى لا تحدث مداخلات ينتج عنها إصابات أو خسائر فى أرواح أبائنا المصريين من الطرفين، والتى تسيئ فى النهاية إلى اسم وسمعه مصر وهذا الشعب العظيم.*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*تسريبات حول كمال الجنزورى رئيساً للوزراء
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *تسريبات حول كمال الجنزورى رئيساً للوزراء
> *



* تم تكليفه رسمياً
بعد اعتذار موسي
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*يمكنك أن تدهس الورود لكنك لا تستطيع أن تؤخر الربيع.
 صورة من المستشفى الميداني في ميدان التحرير*

*




*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*فى احدث التعليقات حول انهيار الاقتصاد المصرى الذى يتحدث عنه المجلس العسكرى دائماً
** الـعجله بتنهار و الـقنبله بـ 48 دولـار !!**
اشاره الى قنبلة الغاز التى يتم ضربها على الثورا
*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 نوفمبر 2011)

* علاء الاسواني يمتنع عن انتقاد الجنزوري ويقول: اذكروا محاسن موتاكم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*من هو كمال الجنزوري


 نبذه عن الدكتور كمآل الجنزوري






 كمال الجنزوري مواليد 12 يناير 1934 (1934-01-12) (العمر 77)، رئيس وزراء    مصر الأسبق (4 يناير 1996 - 5 أكتوبر 1999) ، صاحب فكرة الخطة العشرينية    التي بدأت في 1983 وانتهت عام 2003، تجاوزت مصر خلال ثلاث خطط خمسية مرحلة    الانهيار ودخلت في منتصف الثالثة مرحلة الإنطلاق 


 حياته الخاصة
 ولد الدكتور كمال الجنزوري في قرية جروان - مركز الباجور - محافظة المنوفية    في 12 يناير 1933، متزوج وله ثلاثة من البنات، بنتان خريجتا كلية   الهندسة،  والأخيرة خريجة كلية التجارة الخارجية قسم "إنجليزي"، وكان لاعبا   لكرة  القدم منذ كان طالبا في المرحلة الثانوية، ثم الجامعة، ومن هواياته   الكرة  الطائرة وتنس الطاولة.

  الدراسة الأكاديمية
 حاصل على دكتوراه في الاقتصاد من جامعة ميتشجان الأمريكية 

 المناصب
 أستاذ بمعهد التخطيط القومي 1973 
 وكيل وزارة التخطيط 1974-1975 
 محافظ الوادي الجديد 1976 
 محافظ بني سويف 1977 
 مدير معهد التخطيط 1977 
 وزير التخطيط 1982 
 وزير التخطيط والتعاون الدولي يونيو 1984 
 نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء ووزير التخطيط والتعاون الدولي أغسطس 1986 
 نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء ووزير التخطيط نوفمبر 1987 
 رئيس مجلس الوزراء يناير 1996 
 شغل منصب عضو مجلس إدارة أكاديمية السادات للعلوم الأدارية 
 شغل منصب عضو مجلس إدارة أكاديمية البحث العلمي والتكنلوجيا 
 شغل منصب مستشار اقتصادي بالبنك العربي للتنمية الاقتصادية في أفريقيا 
 شغل منصب عضو هيئة مستشاري رئيس الجمهورية 
 شغل منصب عضو المجالس القومية المتخصصة للإنتاج والتعليم والخدمات. 
 قام بالتدريس في الجامعات المصرية ومعاهد التدريب. 


 فترة رئاسته للوزراء
 بدأ في عهده عدة مشاريع كبيرة، من ضمنها مشروع مفيض توشكى، كما أقر مجموعة    من القوانين والخطوات الجريئة من بينها قانون الاستئجار الجديد محدود   المدة  وخروج الجهات الحكومية المستأجرة للعقارات بالقانون القديم، كما   ساهم في  تحسين علاقة مصر بصندوق النقد الدولي وبكذلك بالبنك الدولي كما   شهد في عصرة  تعثر بنك الاعتماد والتجارة، وتدخلت الحكومة لحل الأزمة وضم   البنك إلى بنك  مصر. *

منصب سياسي   سبقه
*عاطف صدقي* *رئيس مجلس الوزراء المصري*
4 يناير 1996 - 5 أكتوبر 1999 *تبعه*
*عاطف عبيد*
*في نظام سابق عم بالفساد تمكن القليلون من  الإحتفاظ بسمعتهم الطيبة على رأسهم رئيس الوزراء السابق كمال الجنزوري الذي  مازال يحظى بشعبية رغم ابتعاده عن الأضواء طيلة 11 عاما.

فبعد صمت  طويل ظهر رئيس الوزراء السابق كمال الجنزوري أو رئيس حكومة المشروعات  العملاقة كما أطلق عليه، مع الإعلامية البارزة منى الشاذلي أمس في برنامجها  "الـ10 مساء" وأجاب على الكثير من الأسئلة التي كانت تدور في خلد الكثير  من المصريين.

وفي بداية الحوار أعرب الجنزوري عن امتنانه للشهداء  الذين قدموا أرواحهم هدية لمصر من أجل ثورة 25 يناير، مطالبًا بتغيير اسم  ميدان التحرير إلى ميدان شهداء الحرية، تكريما لهم.

كما وجه  الجنزوري رسالة شكر لكل الذين لم يترددوا وشاركوا في الثورة خاصة أن هؤلاء  من أبناء الشعب المصري الذي عامله معاملة حسنة، طوال وجوده خارج السلطة  وقدم له كل الحب والود.

وعندما سئل الجنزوري عن سبب اختفائه طيلة  هذه الأعوام، قال إن السبب الحقيقي هو الترحيب والحب الذي كان يلاقيه من  الجميع عند ذهابه لأي مكان، وهو ما كان يضع النظام السابق في حرج، بسبب  التساؤل عن خروجه من الوزارة رغم كل الحفاوة التي يقابله الجميع بها.

وأوضح  انه خرج من الوزارة في يوم 5 اكتوبر 1999، وعند حضوره لحفلة في 13 اكتوبر،  ودخوله قاعة الاحتفال قوبل بتصفيق حاد لدقائق، فما كان من جميع الوزراء  حتى من عينهم هو في وزارته سوى قطع اتصالاتهم به، حتى لا يتسبب لهم في  إحراج أو مشاكل.

وفي جملة قالها الجنزورى تحمل في طياتها الكثير،  أوضح انه يؤمن بأن رئيس الوزراء يجب ألا يستأذن من رئيس الجمهورية عند  اتخاذ القرارات، وكذلك الوزير يجب الا يستأذن من رئيس الوزراء، ولكنهما  يحاسبان على قرارتهما بعد ذلك. وإنه كان رئيس وزراء حقيقيا وليس مجرد  سكرتير للرئيس. وهو ما دفع الكثيرون يجزمون أن هذا هو سبب إقالة الجنزوري  لأنه كان رئيس وزراء حقيقيا يرغب في الإصلاح.

وناشد الجنزوري كل  أصحاب المطالب الفئوية بالانتظار لمدة شهر، من أجل بدء المجلس الأعلى  للقوات المسلحة في إنجاز ما وعد به من إصلاحات سياسية ودستورية، متوقعًا أن  الصورة ستتغير معها تمامًا.

وفي لمسة لطيفة منه أوضح الجنزوري انه  كان يساند شابا الثورة لكنه رفض مشاركتهم في ميدان التحرير وذلك لانه لا  يرغب في اختلاس نصرهم الذي حققوه بمفردهم، وأعلن انه خلفهم.

وحول  الفساد.. قال الدكتور الجنزورى، إن الفساد فى مصر أصبح سلوكا يوميا كالطعام  والشراب والمشي وفي أي مكان تجده، وان الفساد في مصر كان انتشاره رأسي  وليس افقي فكان تأثيره أقوى وأسرع.

وحول الاصلاح القادم قال إنه يجب  أن يتحدث كل مواطن حتى لو كان فلاحا بسيطا، مقترحًا أن يقوم المجلس الأعلى  للقوات المسلحة بتحديد مكان يتوجه إليه كل من لديه فكرة لبناء الوطن.

ولم  يخلي الحوار عن ذكر توشكي أحد أكبر الالغاز في مصر، فقد أكد الجنزوري ان  المشروع توقف لأنه كان من مصلحة الكثيرون ان لا يتم هذا المشروع الذي كان  سيغطي احتياجات مصر الغذائية، ولكن هذا بالطبع سيتعارض مع مصالح امريكا  التي تصدر لمصر 100 مليون طن من القمح سنويا.

وأوضح ان إيقاف مشروع  توشكي كان من أكثر القرارات التي اتخذتها حكومة عاطف عبيد وأثرت فيه، كذلك  الحال بالنسبة لقرار البناء على الاراضي الزراعية والتي تسببت في تآكل 30  ألف فدان، ثم قرار خفض وتعويم العملة والذي اتخذه عاطف عبيد في يناير 2003  بسبب رغبة للولايات المتحدة وصندوق النقد الدولي.* 

​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*موجات سخريه تجتاح تويتر تعليقا على الجنزورى رئيساً للوزراء
*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 نوفمبر 2011)

* الهتاف في التحرير: "ولا موسى ولا الجنزوري قومي يا مصر ثوري ثوري"*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*"العصار" يلتقى رؤساء القنوات الفضائية ويُحذّر من ظهور ضباط منشقين*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*بعد إعلان جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بمصر عن غداً مليونيه لإنقاذ الأقصى بحضور القرضاوى 

 شباب فلسطينى يعبر عن رفضه لهذه الدعوه ويرفض بالزج بإسم الأقصى ويعتبرها ضربه للثوره المصريه 

 وجاء نص البيان كالتالى 

 فلسطين أقوى بمصر حرة وكريمة



 نحن، مجموعة من الشباب الفلسطيني، نرفض ان يتم الزج بالاقصى وبفلسطين لضرب الثورة المصرية العظيمة
 فيما تشهد مصر، جولة جديدة من الثورة، يقودها شبابها الابطال، رافضين ان  تسلب ثورتهم من العسكر، ومقاومين للقمع الوحشي الذي يتعرضون اليه، قرر  الاخوان المسلمون في مصر، اعلان الغد مليونية “انقاذ الاقصى”،
 إننا نرى في هذه الدعوة التفافاً على كل الحركات والفئات المصرية التي أعلنت الغد مليونية “اسقاط المشير”.

 للاخوان المسلمين الحق ان يقرروا ما يشاؤون في الشأن الداخلي المصري،  لكننا نرفض أن يتبعوا ما اتبعه الطغاة العرب في استخدام فلسطين كحجة  لممارسسة قمعهم واستبدادهم.
 لا يمكن لتحرير الاقصى وفلسطين ان يتم من خلال الدوس على كرامة الشعوب العربية.
 نشد على ايادي أبطال التحرير وكافة المدن المصرية
 فلسطين أقوى بمصر حرة وكريمة
*




​


----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2011)

87‏ سنه  وجاى يمسك الحكومه 
المفروض يمسك فى ربنا رجله قربت


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

oesi no قال:


> 87‏ سنه  وجاى يمسك الحكومه
> المفروض يمسك فى ربنا رجله قربت



* بس بجد الراجل ده احسن واحد كان ماسك الوزاره
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*اتحاد محامي الثورة يتهم الأمن وقيادات العسكري بإستخدام قنابل سامة ضد متظاهري التحرير*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> * بس بجد الراجل ده احسن واحد كان ماسك الوزاره
> *​


*عياد اى حد يقبل يمسك الوزاره دلوقتى بدون شروط اعرف انه هيبقى سكرتير المجلس زي شرف بالظبط
البرادعى قالهم امسك بشروطى وكامل صلاحياتى وبعد البرلمان ما يُنتخب مش من دلوقتى لان دلوقتى ده لعب عيال !
كده كده المجلس كل يوم بيدق مسمار جديد فى نعشه
واحتضاره قرب جدا*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*الجنزورى رجل " شريف " ، ورجل " نظيف " ، وسيعيدنا لأيام ال " عز " وال "  سرور " ، فهو حقا من " صفوت " الناس ، انه حقا اختيار " مبارك ‎ ناشط على تويتر
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *عياد اى حد يقبل يمسك الوزاره دلوقتى بدون شروط اعرف انه هيبقى سكرتير المجلس زي شرف بالظبط
> البرادعى قالهم امسك بشروطى وكامل صلاحياتى وبعد البرلمان ما يُنتخب مش من دلوقتى لان دلوقتى ده لعب عيال !
> كده كده المجلس كل يوم بيدق مسمار جديد فى نعشه
> واحتضاره قرب جدا*



*في الفتره اللي جايه 
حتي لو كانت قليله 
المجلس هيعامل الشعب زي الطفل 
" حاضر يا حبيبي هجيبلك العجله "

وبعدين تصرفات الجنزوري لسه محصلتش علشان نحكم عليها 
انا بتكلم عن الفتره السابقه 

واتمني ان الفتره الجايه تكون احسن 
ولو مكانش التحرير موجود 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*الشعب المصري دا فعلا مبيعجبوش العجب نصدر الغاز لاسرائيل يعملوا مظاهرات.. ندي كل مواطن الغاز بتاعه يشمه برضه مش عاجب*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*وكيل مؤسسي حزب العدل : تعيين الجنزورى سيزيد من نجاح مليونية الغد*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*للتذكير: حكومة الجنزورى 1999 كانت تضم:المشير طنطاوى-بطرس غالى-كمال  الشاذلى-يوسف والى-عاطف عبيد - صفوت الشريف-حبيب العادلى -عمرو موسى ، ناشط على تويتر
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*هيلاعبونا بقي *
*مهو لسه متاكد علي الفضائيات من شويه *

​*مصدر عسكرى: قرار اختيار الجنزورى لرئاسة الوزراء لم يصدر بعد*

​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*النائب العام يأمر بضبط وإحضار الضابط الذي كان يقوم باستهداف عيون متظاهري الميدان في الفيديو المعروف ontv
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *للتذكير: حكومة الجنزورى 1999 كانت تضم:المشير طنطاوى-بطرس غالى-كمال  الشاذلى-يوسف والى-عاطف عبيد - صفوت الشريف-حبيب العادلى -عمرو موسى ، ناشط على تويتر
> *




* ناشط ده كان وزير ايه ؟ :dntknw:
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *هيلاعبونا بقي *
> *مهو لسه متاكد علي الفضائيات من شويه *
> 
> ​*مصدر عسكرى: قرار اختيار الجنزورى لرئاسة الوزراء لم يصدر بعد*
> ...


*سنه اول سياسه يعرفو جيداً
ان أل مبارك لما بيحبو يعملو حاجه بيرموها الاؤل على هيئه خبر مصدق لمقياس رضا الناس عن القرار
وبعدها يظهر مصدر يقولك لم نتخذ القرار بعد:new4:*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> * ناشط ده كان وزير ايه ؟ :dntknw:
> *​



*الكلام لناشط على تويتر انا ناقل منه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*شباب التحرير يرفضون إقتراح العسكري بتعيين الجنزوري رئيسا للحكومة*



 طب  عايزين مين ؟
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*الدستور تتهم أحد أعضاء تكتل شباب السويس بالعمالة و التكتل ينفي .


  نشرت صحيفة الدستور في عدد اليوم انة بناء علي تحريات مباحث السويس ان  المدعو أحمد نور الدين يقوم ب توزيع مبالغ مالية علي الشباب بهدف إتلاف  البلاد و الممتلكات . 

 شبكة أخبار مصر التقت الشاب المذكور و أكد  انه يشكل مصدرا للازعاج للأمن و الشرطة لذا يتم تشويهه مؤكدا انه ليس مقصود  ك شخص و إنما المقصود التكتل الذي بات مصدرا لازعاج سياسي السويس من  التيارات المختلفة . وأصدر التكتل بيانا وزع في الميدان الذي يشهد 

 ترقب حذر .يؤكد فية علي حق التظاهر السلمي و انة سوف يرفع دعوي علي الصحيفة مطالبا اياها بالتعويض الأدبي في حالة عدم نفي الخبر*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*أن الاوان ترحلى يا دولة العواجيز
أن الاوان نشم نفسنا ونشوف مصر من جديد ،، mina elbatal


*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *شباب التحرير يرفضون إقتراح العسكري بتعيين الجنزوري رئيسا للحكومة*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*الله ينور عليك
انا بقى عايزه اعرف هما عايزين ميييييييييين وكمان اييييييييييه
الجنزوري  ده كان مقبول من الناس
سيد البدوي مش عايزينو
عمرو موسى والبرادعي اعتذرو عن مسك الوزاره 
يكونوشي عايزين  ليلى علوي


*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 نوفمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *الله ينور عليك
> انا بقى عايزه اعرف هما عايزين ميييييييييين وكمان اييييييييييه
> الجنزوري  ده كان مقبول من الناس
> سيد البدوي مش عايزينو
> ...


*هى دى الافكار ليلى علوى
حتى الشعب المصرى كله هيتفرج على اى بيان تلقيه رئيسة الوزار
بس يا سلام لو يدو اليسا الجنسيه المصريه وتبقى رئيسة وزرا
اهو حتى ميبقاش شكل بس يبقى صوت وشكل
الواحد يتفرج ويستمتع *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *الشعب المصري دا فعلا مبيعجبوش العجب نصدر الغاز لاسرائيل يعملوا مظاهرات.. ندي كل مواطن الغاز بتاعه يشمه برضه مش عاجب*
> ​



ههههههههههههه
جاامده دي
ربنا يحمي شعب مصر


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هى دى الافكار ليلى علوى
> حتى الشعب المصرى كله هيتفرج على اى بيان تلقيه رئيسة الوزار
> بس يا سلام لو يدو اليسا الجنسيه المصريه وتبقى رئيسة وزرا
> اهو حتى ميبقاش شكل بس يبقى صوت وشكل
> الواحد يتفرج ويستمتع *



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*قناة cbc : المجلس العسكري المصري عرض منصب رئيس الوزراء على د. محمد البرادعي ، لكنه طلب صلاحيات يرى المجلس العسكري انها واسعة
-------
نفسى افهم بس ايه اللى واسعه  بالظبط عشان فى ناس مخها بيروح لبعيد 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*انتو هتجنونى
لسه الناس بتسأل التحرير عاوز ايه
التحرير مش عاوز رئيس وزرا
التحرير عاوز اسقاط المجلس العسكرى وانشاء حكومة انقاذ وطنى
حكومة انقاذ وطنى اللى السلفيين مش عاوزينها عشان ساعتهها
كل حزب هياخد وضعه وكل حزب هيعرف يعمل ارضيه جامده جدا له
لسه عاوزين تسألو وتعرفو التحرير عاوز أيه؟
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*علياء المهدي صاحبة مدونة مذكرات ثائرة التي عرضت صورها عارية عند نزولها ميدان التحرير تم الاعتداء عليها بالضرب و طردها من الميدان*



[YOUTUBE]player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]


*كويس انه ضرب بس :blush2:*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*البرادعي: ثورة الشعب ستنجح.. وان اوان التغيير الشامل*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*النجار: المجلس العسكري يقوم ببعض المناورات السياسية لكن الوقت الحالي لا يحتملها*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*العصار يبرر وصف المشير الشهداء بـ«الضحايا» بأنه خطأ في الصياغة اللغوية*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*«الجارديان»: بريطانيا ممنوعة من تصدير الغاز المحرم لمصر منذ 1999*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

* خالد البري يكتب: الداخلية ستسقط المجلس كما اسقطت مبارك*
​


----------



## fredyyy (24 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انتو هتجنونى*
> *لسه الناس بتسأل التحرير عاوز ايه*




*إنت يا ثورجي إنت *

*ما تهْدى كده ... وتهِّدي اللعب شوية *

*صدقني أبعتلك عساكر المنتدى .... طيِّب روحوا هاتوه *

:15_3_35[1]::15_3_35[1]::15_3_35[1]::15_3_35[1]: *إنتوا لسَّة واقفين* 


*روحوا هاتوه ... :146ec: ... تمام يا أفندم *

*جري بسرعة ... *:s::s::s::s:

*وضَّبوه ... حاضر يا أفندم :186fx:*

*إسمك مينا ... مش عارف يا أفندم :609bu:*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*توافد أعداد كبيرة من المتظاهرين على ميدان التحرير استعداداً للمشاركه فى جمعة الفرصة الأخيرة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*الكاتبة الصحفية منى الطحاوى فى برنامج أخر كلام: تعرضت للضربة والإهانة والتحرش من قبل قوات الأمن المركزى*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 نوفمبر 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *إنت يا ثورجي إنت *
> 
> *ما تهْدى كده ... وتهِّدي اللعب شوية *
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههه*
*انا هادى جدا بجد يعلم المسيح*


----------



## fredyyy (24 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *انا هادى جدا بجد يعلم المسيح*


 
*هادي جدًا *

*طيِّب إسمك إيه النهارده *

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 نوفمبر 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *هادي جدًا *
> 
> *طيِّب إسمك إيه النهارده *
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



*هههههههههههههه مش فاكر
انا فاكر اسمى بتاع امبارح لو ينفع يبقى مينا البطل هههههههههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*القس سامح موريس: أول يومين كان غاز مسيل دموع عادي، بعد كده لا .. بقينا نشوف تشنجات .. مش عارفين ايه نوع الغاز ،،، اون تى فى
*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*الدكتور كمال الهلباوي المتحدث السابق باسم جماعة الأخوان المسلمين في  الغرب، لشباب الاخوان ||لو كان حسن البنا حيا لكان معتصما فى ميدان التحرير*


----------



## fredyyy (24 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هههههههههههههه مش فاكر*
> *انا فاكر اسمى بتاع امبارح لو ينفع يبقى مينا البطل هههههههههههه*


 
*يا حرام ... مش قولت لك *

*آدي آخرة اليِّ يشم الغاز في التحرير ... إيه معندكوش غاز طبيعي في البيت *

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* 

.


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*اللجان الشعبية تطرد بائعى الألعاب النارية من "التحرير"*
*قامت اللجان الشعبية بميدان التحرير مساء اليوم، الخميس، بمنع دخول بائعى الألعاب النارية، وطرد المتواجدين منهم داخل ميدان التحرير، بعد أن انتشروا بشكل مكثف داخل الميدان.

وأكد أحد مشرفى اللجان الشعبية فى ميدان التحرير، أن اللجنة قامت بطرد جميع باعة الألعاب النارية من ميدان التحرير، مشيراً إلى أنهم انتشروا بشكل كبير وهو أمر غير مطمئن، خاصة أنها قد ينتج عنها مخاطر وحرائق داخل الميدان.

وأضاف، أن هناك تخوفاً لدى بعض المتظاهرين من اندساس بعض من عناصر الداخلية ضمن الباعة لإثارة الفتنة بين المتظاهرين، أو أن تكون الألعاب النارية سبباً جديداً فى تجدد الاشتباكات مع قوات الأمن، مؤكداً أنهم سيمنعون أى منهم من دخول الميدان مرة أخرى.*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 نوفمبر 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *يا حرام ... مش قولت لك *
> 
> *آدي آخرة اليِّ يشم الغاز في التحرير ... إيه معندكوش غاز طبيعي في البيت *
> 
> ...


* لا الغاز بتاع البيت بصدره لاسرائيل ههههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*حكومة "ظل الثورة": الاعتصام مستمر إذا لم يستجب "العسكرى" لمطالبنا*
*أعلنت حكومة ظل شباب الثورة، فى بيان لها اليوم الخميس، أن دعوتها للاعتصام بميدان التحرير والتى بدأت منذ يوم الاثنين الماضى مستمرة وقائمة حتى وإن استمرت أسابيع أو شهور حتى يستجيب المجلس العسكرى لمطالبنا ويترك السلطة.

وطالبت حكومة ظل الثورة فى بيانها، المواطنين بضرورة النزول لكل الميادين لمساندة الثوار، مؤكدة أن بقاء المجلس العسكرى فى الحكم هو استمرار للانقلاب على الثورة والالتفاف عليها وحماية لنظام مبارك وحماية لأعضاء المجلس العسكرى نفسه، ودليل على عدم وفاء المجلس العسكرى بوعوده فى نقل السلطة منذ رحيل المخلوع فى 11 فبراير 2011، وأنه يعيد سيناريو 1954 من جديد وتشمل هذه الدلائل بيانه رقم 28، أن انتخابات الرئاسة قبل 2012 وأيضاً وعده بنقل السلطة بعد 6 شهور من استفتاء التعديلات الدستورية فى 19 مارس 2011، بالإضافة إلى انقلابه على الثورة بتفعيل قانون الطوارئ وقانون تجريم الاعتصام ووضعه لقانون انتخابات "هزيل" ومحاولة فرضه لوثيقة ديكتاتورية تحميه وتفرض سلطته على مجلس الشعب والسلطات التنفيذية القادمة، وعدم تحديده لموعد انتخابات الرئاسة، وحمايته للنظام السابق بعدم تفعيله لقانون عزل سياسى جاد لأعضاء الحزب الوطنى المنحل، وعدم جديته فى محاكمة المخلوع ورموز نظامه ومحاكمته العسكرية لشباب الثورة.

وأكدت حكومة ظل شباب الثورة، فى بيانها، أنه لا بديل الآن عن رحيل المجلس العسكرى ونقله للسلطة فوراً، مضيفة أنها لن تقبل بحلول وسط ولن تقبل بأى أحد يتوسط أو يتدخل ويحاول تغيير هدفهم، وأن انتخابات مجلس الشعب القادمة ليست لها قيمة وفاقدة للشرعية، مشيرة إلى أنها قامت بإنشاء شاشة عرض كبرى فى الميدان لتوحيد المطلب والهتاف فى الميدان وأنشأت مستشفى ميدانى.*


----------



## fredyyy (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*من هو الجنزوري *



> الدكتور كمال الجنزورى من مواليد محافظة المنوفية،
> ولد فى 12 يناير 1933، حصل على دكتوراة فى الاقتصاد من جامعة ميتشجان الأمريكية،
> وشغل عدة مناصب عليا؛ حيث عمل أستاذا بمعهد التخطيط القومي فى 1973
> ووكيلا لوزارة التخطيط فى الفترة من 1974-1975،
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*الثوار يعلنون عن مبادرة إنقاذ مصر ويرفعون لافتة تحدد مطالبهم التسعة*
*أعلن ثوار ميدان التحرير، اليوم، أنه تم الاتفاق بين ثوار الميدان، وباقى ميادين الثورة فى مصر، عن مبادرة "إنقاذ مصر" وجار رفع لافتة ضخمة بميدان التحرير تحمل مطالب الثوار.

وأكد البيان أن القوى السياسية ابتعدت عن أهداف ثورة 25 يناير، وتحالفت مع القوى المضادة للثورة وأصحاب المصالح، لبقاء الوضع على ما هو عليه، بالإضافة إلى انتهازية الأحزاب السياسية التى أعلت مصالحها الضيقة فوق مصالح الثورة وأهدافها.
وأوضح البيان، أن الشعب وجد أهدافه الثلاثة التى ثار من أجلها بعيدة المنال، فالتغيير ما زال غائبًا فى ظل تمسك المجلس العسكرى الحاكم بالسلطة، وتمسكه بنفس سياسات الرئيس المخلوع، والحرية لم تتحقق حيث يقتل المصريون برصاص الأمن لأنهم حاولوا التعبير عن رأيهم، والعدالة الاجتماعية ما زالت حلما نطمح إليه


وبناء عليه فقد أعلن ثوار الميدان مطالبهم المتمثلة فى الآتى:
1 - تشكيل مجلس رئاسى مدنى
2 - حكومة إنقاذ وطنى
3 - لجنة تحقيق قضائية مستقلة برئاسة المستشار زكريا عبد العزيز للتحقيق فى جريمة قتل المصريين بميدان التحرير ومحاسبة المسئولين عن تلك الجريمة
4 - وقف المحاكمات العسكرية للمدنيين فورا وإعادة محاكمة كل المحاكمين عسكريا أمام القضاء المدنى
5 - منع فلول النظام السابق من خوض الانتخابات البرلمانية والرئاسية
6 - تطهير مؤسسات الإعلام الرسمى وإلغاء وزارة الإعلام
7 - تطهير وزارة الداخلية وإعادة هيكلة الأجهزة الأمنية
8 - محاكمة مبارك ورموز نظامه بتهمة الخيانة العظمى
9 - اعتذار رسمى فورى من المجلس العسكرى عن قتل الشهداء والعودة إلى الثكنات والقيام بدوره فى حماية أمن البلاد.*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 نوفمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حكومة "ظل الثورة": الاعتصام مستمر إذا لم يستجب "العسكرى" لمطالبنا*
> *أعلنت حكومة ظل شباب الثورة، فى بيان لها اليوم الخميس، أن دعوتها للاعتصام بميدان التحرير والتى بدأت منذ يوم الاثنين الماضى مستمرة وقائمة حتى وإن استمرت أسابيع أو شهور حتى يستجيب المجلس العسكرى لمطالبنا ويترك السلطة.
> 
> وطالبت حكومة ظل الثورة فى بيانها، المواطنين بضرورة النزول لكل الميادين لمساندة الثوار، مؤكدة أن بقاء المجلس العسكرى فى الحكم هو استمرار للانقلاب على الثورة والالتفاف عليها وحماية لنظام مبارك وحماية لأعضاء المجلس العسكرى نفسه، ودليل على عدم وفاء المجلس العسكرى بوعوده فى نقل السلطة منذ رحيل المخلوع فى 11 فبراير 2011، وأنه يعيد سيناريو 1954 من جديد وتشمل هذه الدلائل بيانه رقم 28، أن انتخابات الرئاسة قبل 2012 وأيضاً وعده بنقل السلطة بعد 6 شهور من استفتاء التعديلات الدستورية فى 19 مارس 2011، بالإضافة إلى انقلابه على الثورة بتفعيل قانون الطوارئ وقانون تجريم الاعتصام ووضعه لقانون انتخابات "هزيل" ومحاولة فرضه لوثيقة ديكتاتورية تحميه وتفرض سلطته على مجلس الشعب والسلطات التنفيذية القادمة، وعدم تحديده لموعد انتخابات الرئاسة، وحمايته للنظام السابق بعدم تفعيله لقانون عزل سياسى جاد لأعضاء الحزب الوطنى المنحل، وعدم جديته فى محاكمة المخلوع ورموز نظامه ومحاكمته العسكرية لشباب الثورة.
> ...





Dona Nabil قال:


> *الثوار يعلنون عن مبادرة إنقاذ مصر ويرفعون لافتة تحدد مطالبهم التسعة*
> *أعلن ثوار ميدان التحرير، اليوم، أنه تم الاتفاق بين ثوار الميدان، وباقى ميادين الثورة فى مصر، عن مبادرة "إنقاذ مصر" وجار رفع لافتة ضخمة بميدان التحرير تحمل مطالب الثوار.
> 
> وأكد البيان أن القوى السياسية ابتعدت عن أهداف ثورة 25 يناير، وتحالفت مع القوى المضادة للثورة وأصحاب المصالح، لبقاء الوضع على ما هو عليه، بالإضافة إلى انتهازية الأحزاب السياسية التى أعلت مصالحها الضيقة فوق مصالح الثورة وأهدافها.
> ...



*يارب الناس تكون فهمت التحرير عاوز ايه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*خلينى ساكته احسن يا مووون ههههههه
وكفايه انقل معاكوا الاخبار *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> * ناشط ده كان وزير ايه ؟ :dntknw:
> *​



*كان شغال وزير النشاط...*
*
انا شخصيا هعتصم عشان عايزه وزير للنشاط

ينفع؟؟؟*​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 نوفمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *خلينى ساكته احسن يا مووون ههههههه
> وكفايه انقل معاكوا الاخبار *




*هههههههههههه لا والنبى احب اعرف رأيك
انا عارف انك كنتى ضد الثوره
بس احب اعرف انتى ناو متضامنه معانا ولا لسه ضد الثوره ؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هههههههههههه لا والنبى احب اعرف رأيك
> انا عارف انك كنتى ضد الثوره
> بس احب اعرف انتى ناو متضامنه معانا ولا لسه ضد الثوره ؟*



*مش عارفه لو قلتلك الاتنين هتفهمنى ولا لا
اكيييييييد انا لسه ضد الثوره واكتر من الاول كمان وف نفس الوقت متضامنه مع التحرير الحالى
خلينى اوضح اكتر بس ف العام مش هنا علشان المشرف مش يطردنا ههههههه
 خلال ايام قليله انتظر رأيى باستفاضه *


----------



## Alexander.t (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههه التحرير الحالى هو تكملة لثورة يناير
ما علينا هنتظر توضيحك فى خلا ايام ويارب يكون المجلس سقط قبلها
لكل اللى بيتابعو الموضوع هنا احب اعرف رايكم
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=197378
*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*جلال عامر : ليس من حقك أن تتطلع إلى منصب مهم فى بلدك، فهو مثل مقاعد الأتوبيس مخصصة لكبار السن*


----------



## david201050 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شي غريب لبيا وتونس طلعت من اللي هي فية بس احنا ربنا مش عايز يطلعنا علشان خطايانا وغشنا ع بعضنا ربنا يرحمنا يارب


----------



## Alexander.t (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*جلال عامر : فى السينما يموت الإنسان ثم تراه فى الفيلم التالى … وكذلك فى الوزارات*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]y4l-3v77ZOA[/YOUTUBE]
*بيصبح على الجزيره هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## david201050 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يعدي الامور ع خير


----------



## Alexander.t (25 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]LQ0ObVrmI7s[/YOUTUBE]

*                 أم شهيد تتقدم مسيرة وتغني "بلادي يا بلادي   أن بحبك يا بلادي "         *


----------



## Alexander.t (25 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]PbT5VkCy7Ik[/YOUTUBE]
*عمرو الليثى لمدير أمن الاسكنداريه أتكلم معايا بادب ورد عليا*


----------



## fredyyy (25 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> > *9 -* ..... *والعودة إلى الثكنات والقيام بدوره فى حماية أمن البلاد.*
> 
> 
> *يارب الناس تكون فهمت التحرير عاوز ايه *


 
*عارف يعني إيه الجزء الأخير من البند التاسع *

*يعني الجيش يمشي ... ولا يبقى أمامك إلا الأمن المركزي ( الغير متعلمين ) للمواجهه *

*يعني دهس الناس تاني ... يولعوا في الناس من فوق أسطع العمارات *

*يعني ناس بالطوب قدام جهلة معاهم سلاح *

*جهلة يُريدون الإنتقام لكرامتهم التي فقدوها في يناير *

*ناس تريد أن تثأر لنفسها لفقدانها سلطتها وصولجانها *

*يا فرحة حسني فينا ( قلتلكم البلد هتخرب ) *

*إصحى يا مصري ... وفكر كويس قبل ما تتكلم وتتشرَّط *

.


----------



## Alexander.t (25 نوفمبر 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *يعني الجيش يمشي ... ولا يبقى أمامك إلا الأمن المركزي ( الغير متعلمين ) للمواجهه *
> 
> 
> 
> .



*يعنى أيه الجيش هيمشى يروح فين محتاج افهم حضرتك فى النقطه دى
وبعدين هو الجيش اصلا كان مكانه فين الاؤل
وخد بالك احنا ممكن نقدر على الداخليه لكن منقدرش على الجيش
لحد دلوقتى الجيش بيضرب من تحت لتحت
بيستخدم الداخليه فى الضرب
لكن الضرب كله بأمر الجيش
مش عارف ليه يا استاذى انتو حاسين ان المجلس الاعلى حصن الامان لينا مع ان كل شىء بيثبت عكس كده تماماً
كنيسة صول الجيش لعب ساعتها بالسلفيين واحنا قبلنا
قولولى بس الجيش عملنا ايه كويس ؟
انفلات أمنى وموجود ومتعمد
علبة السجاير اللى كنت بجيبها ب10 وصلت ل15 جنيه
انبوبة البوتجاز وصلت ل25 و30
فى ايه كويس فى البلد عشان نأيد المجلس العسكرى
اللى موتنا عند ماسبيرو وطلع قال مموتناش
قولولى حسانات المجلس العسكرى من فضلكم*


----------



## geegoo (25 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *عمرو الليثى لمدير أمن الاسكنداريه أتكلم معايا بادب ورد عليا*



*ركز في بداية الفيديو ..*
بيقول : تبقي قاعد في بيتك يا أستاذ عمرو و يجيلك عشرة عايزين يتعدوا عليك .......
​ أولا و عفوا بس الغبي ده قاطع مدير الأمن و بيرد علي كلام من خياله و لم يقل أصلا ..
ثانيا مدير الامن بيتكلم بكل احترام حتي مع الوقاحة غير المبررة و المبنية علي فهم خاطئ من جانب المذيع ...


----------



## fredyyy (25 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *فى ايه كويس فى البلد عشان نأيد المجلس العسكرى*


 
*مش بقول أيده *

*لكنه العمود الوحيد والشعرة الأخيرة في البيت المصري *

*وحتى لو كان هذا العمود مشروخ ... أفضل أن أبقي عليه لحين إقامة أعمدة سليمة *

*المنظر العام *

*الكل بيتهرب من المسؤالية الآن *

*الكل منتظر الكراسي ... الكل منتظر المناصب *

*كل القوى السياسية تطعن في بعضها ... إذا لا أحد جدير بالثقة *

*الكل خايف ... المسؤلية كبيرة الأسعار أكثر من نار *

*إنت بتتكلم عن السجاير ... أنا أكلمك عن سعر المكرونة والأرز ... أكل الفقير *

*إنزل وإسأل بكام ... كل واحد بيبيع بسعر على مزاجه *

*لابد من ناس لها خبرة سياسية على المستوى العالمي *

*العالم مش عارف يتكلم مع مين ... *

*الإحلال الكلي خطأ يهدم البيت كله ... ونبقى صومال تانية ... وتتحكم فينا العصابات *

*الواقع صعب لكن لازم نعيشة ونتصرَّف بحكمة ... وبدون حكمة العواقب وخيمة *


.


----------



## Alexander.t (25 نوفمبر 2011)

geegoo قال:


> *ركز في بداية الفيديو ..*
> بيقول : تبقي قاعد في بيتك يا أستاذ عمرو و يجيلك عشرة عايزين يتعدوا عليك .......
> ​ أولا و عفوا بس الغبي ده قاطع مدير الأمن و بيرد علي كلام من خياله و لم يقل أصلا ..
> ثانيا مدير الامن بيتكلم بكل احترام حتي مع الوقاحة غير المبررة و المبنية علي فهم خاطئ من جانب المذيع ...



*ايه بقى الفهم الخاطىء اللى المذيع فاهمه ؟
هما عاوزين يوصلو للناس ان الثوار هما اللى بيعتدو على الشرطه ؟!*
*عشان كده بيضربوهم بقنابل غاز مسيل للدموع ؟*
*وانت مع ضرب البنى أدمين بقنابل غاز مسيل للدموع
ومع الظابط اللى بينشن على عيون شباب مصر؟
ومع ضرب الخرطوش على شباب مصر ؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 نوفمبر 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *مش بقول أيده *
> 
> *لكنه العمود الوحيد والشعرة الأخيرة في البيت المصري *
> 
> ...


*
المجلس العسكرى مش العمود لدولة مصر
مصر اكبر من المجلس العسكرى
عمرك شوفت أب بيقول لعياله انا لو مشيت من البيت هتتشردو؟
هو ده اللى بيعمله المجلس العسكرى سياسة ترهيب البسطاء
الاقتصاد بينهار وبعد الثوره اشترو قنابل غاز مسيله للدموع القنبله الواحده تمنها 48 دولر
مين اللى بيخلى الاقتصاد ينهار
مين اللى مش راضى لحد دلوقتى يجيب فلوسنا المنهوبه بره
مين اللى شهد مع مبارك وقال مضربش الثوار
المجلس العسكرى باطل بالنسبالى
لانه فقد شرعيته اللى جات من ميدان التحرير
وميدان التحرير برضه هو اللى هيخليه ينزل عن الحكم
ببساطه المجلس العسكرى شريك متضامن لكل الاحداث اللى بتحصل فى مصر من بعد الثوره.*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*صحيح البرادعى متهربش من المسئوليه
بس المجلس قال انه طالب صلاحيات واسعه
وده ياكدلك ان المجلس عاوز سكرتير مش رئيس وزراء
*


----------



## fredyyy (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*طيب العسكري مشي *

*الحكومة روحت ... مين يدير البلد *


----------



## geegoo (25 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ايه بقى الفهم الخاطىء اللى المذيع فاهمه ؟
> هما عاوزين يوصلو للناس ان الثوار هما اللى بيعتدو على الشرطه ؟!*
> *عشان كده بيضربوهم بقنابل غاز مسيل للدموع ؟*
> *وانت مع ضرب البنى أدمين بقنابل غاز مسيل للدموع
> ...



الفهم الخاطئ انه لسه جاي يضرب مثل فالتاني فهم انه بيقوله انت قاعد في البيت  ...

و طبعا يا مينا انا مش مع ولا حاجة من اللي انت قلتها ..
بس برضه اللي بيحصل في مديريات الأمن علي مستوي كتير من المحافظات ... انا مش موافق عليه ...

و أعتقد انك توافقني ان مش من الثورة في شئ اللي بيحصل ده ... و ان الهجوم علي المديريات ده مش من أهداف الثورة ... و لا يمت بصلة للشباب المحترم اللي في التحرير و منهم واحد حبيبي انت ما تعرفوش بس بطل  ....


----------



## Alexander.t (25 نوفمبر 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *طيب العسكري مشي *
> 
> *الحكومة روحت ... مين يدير البلد *



*العسكر هيمشى يرجع لثكناته مش هيمشى يروح
الحكومه هتتغير بحكومه لها صلاحيات حقيقه تقدر تنفذ اى حاجه على ارض الواقع
يحصل تطهير شامل لاجهزة الدوله وجهاز الداخليه
حكومة انقاذ وطنى عشان ساعتها الاحزاب تبقى قدمها فرصه تعمل ارضيه ليها على الواقع
على فكره حكومة الانقاذ الوطنى السلفيين والاخوان مش عاوزينها
عشان دى فى حد ذاتها ضدهم
مصر فيها رجاله كتيير تعرف تدير البلد
وكلمة مين يدير البلد فيها انتقاص من مصريين كتيير
لان مصر مش مشير ولا مجلس
مصر 85 مليون
60 % منها شباب يعرفو يديرو البلد دى أحسن من أى حاجه
دولة العواجيز ماتتت وشبعت موت
الناس الكويسه يبقو مستشاريين للشباب
مش واخد بال حضرتك ان السيناريو ده هو هو سيناريو شهر واحد
مين يمسك البلد
الناس كلها كانت بتسال مين يسمك البلد
معقوله 85 مليون فرد مفهمش ناس تصلح لادارة البلد
صدقونى عيب لما نقول كده على المصريين
الناس تقول علينا ايه !*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 نوفمبر 2011)

geegoo قال:


> الفهم الخاطئ انه لسه جاي يضرب مثل فالتاني فهم انه بيقوله انت قاعد في البيت  ...
> 
> و طبعا يا مينا انا مش مع ولا حاجة من اللي انت قلتها ..
> بس برضه اللي بيحصل في مديريات الأمن علي مستوي كتير من المحافظات ... انا مش موافق عليه ...
> ...


*بص انا مقدرش احكم على الفيديو لانى مشوفتش الحلقه كامله
وعموما اى شىء مقطوع من سياقه بيبقى مصدر قلق ليا فمش هعلق عليه
وتأكد ان الثوار الحقيقين هما اللى بيقولو للناس منتظاهرش جمب اقسام الشرطه او مديريات الامن
الثوره السلميه لها شروط والثوره الغير سلميه لها شروط واحنا لحد دلوقتى ثورتنا سلميه لو قلبت مش سلميه يبقى مباح للثوار يعملو اى حاجه
عليا الطلاق انت اللى حبيبى*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*انا هروح عشان بكره ورايا حاجات كتيير عاوز اجيب شغل وعاوز انزل المليونيه ! مش عارف ازاى بس اكيد لازم يحصل كل ده بكره
تصبحو على خير
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا صباح المليونيات

توافد مستمر للميدان 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*بيان 2 من ميدان التحرير : رفض خطاب المشير ..*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*المجلس العسكرى يناشد الإعلام التكاتف للعبور من هذه المرحله الحرجه*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - #enn #egypt #tahrir

 من مراسلنا | تم تفتيش الدكتور البرادعي تفتيشا كاملا قبل دخوله عمر مكرم*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*الشيخ محمد جبريل يصل ميدان التحرير*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*مظهر شاهين: الثورة قررت أن تتولى قرارها بالكامل منذ اليوم، ولن تترك أي سلطة تقرر لها ما تفعل*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*صور اثناء خطبة الجمعه لميدان التحرير
 تصوير : سارة عبدالرحمن*





*صوره اخرى للميدان*







​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*البرادعي على الأرض وسط مؤيديه استعدادا للصلاة #Tahrir #Nov25*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*الشيخ  مظهر شاهين : قرار ات ثورية :  لابد من تشكيل حكومة انقاذ وطنى اليوم  ولابد من تشكيل قناة مخصصة للثورة المصرية على التلفزيون المصرى اليوم و  لابد من وقوف المحاكمين امام المحاكمات المدنية والافراج الفورى عن  المحاكمين امام المحاكمات العسكرية  من اليوم*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*ميدان التحرير وتزايد اعداد المتظاهرين*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*مظهر شاهين، خطيب الجمعة بالتحرير، يطالب بضرورة تشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطني ممثلة في البرادعي وصباحي وأبو الفتوح*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*   						الحركات القبطية تشارك بمليونية "الفرصة الأخيرة" 



*
* 




 صورة أرشيفية​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب-عبدالوهاب شعبان: 			 	 

 	أعلنت الحركات القبطية عن مشاركتها اليوم فى  مليونية " الفرصة الأخيرة"  -   وقال اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو، إنه يشارك منذ  اليوم الأول للاعتصام، بخيمة  طبية، لافتا إلى أنه نظم  مسيرة بالتعاون مع  القوى الوطنية عصر الثلاثاء،  انطلقت من دوران شبرا حتى ميدان التحرير .
 	وأشار مينا ثابت عضو اللجنة الإعلامية بالاتحاد، إلى  أن الاتحاد يشارك فى  مليونية اليوم من أجل رحيل المجلس العسكرى، وتسليم  السلطة لمجلس رئاسى مدنى  .
	وطالب " ثابت " بمحاسبة الجناة الذين استهدفوا المتظاهرين السلميين فى   ميدان التحرير وفى ماسبيرو لمحاكمة عاجلة، على أن يتم الإعلان الفورى عن   نتائجها .
	إلي ذلك أعلنت حركة "أقباط بلا قيود" عن مشاركتها في مليونية اليوم، حتى   تتحقق مطالب الثوار،  فيما طالب هانى الجزيرى المتحدث الرسمى لحركة " أقباط   من أجل مصر " مشاركة الحركةفي مليونية حق الشهيد، داعيا إلى  تشكيل حكومة   إنقاذ وطنى، برئاسة إحدى الشخصيات السياسية التى تحظى بإجماع وطنى، على  أن  تمهد الوزارة  لانتقال السلطة من المجلس العسكرى الى مجلس رئاسى مدنى .






الوفد


 
​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو || كلمة الشيخ مظهر شاهين سنحمي كنائس المسيحين وشاهد قرارات ثورية هامة من ميدان التحرير منذ لحظات





*[YOUTUBE]uVqPqg96bT0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*"البرادعى" يصل لميدان التحرير والمتظاهرون يستقبلونه بالهتافات  






_____________________________

"البرادعى" يصل لميدان التحرير والمتظاهرون يستقبلونه بالهتافات

الجمعة، 25 نوفمبر 2011 - 11:46

*
*



محمد البرادعى​*​*كتبت نورا فخرى
وصل الدكتور  محمد البرادعى،  المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، إلى ميدان التحرير من جهة  مسجد عمر  مكرم، للمشاركة فى جمعة "حق الشهيد".

واستقبله المتظاهرون مع أفراد من أنصاره بحفاوة شديدة، مرددين العديد من   الهتافات "عيش حرية عدالة اجتماعية"، وهى إحدى الشعارات التى رفعتها ثورة   25 يناير، كما رددوا هتافات "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر.. الشعب يريد إسقاط   المشير.. التغيير التغيير الشرعية من التحرير". ومن المقرر أن يؤدى   البرادعى صلاة الجمعة بالميدان ويزور المستشفى الميدانى. من جانبه قال   البرادعى "لن يهدر حق الشهيد ومعا سننتصر".

وكان الدكتور محمد البرادعى، المدير السابق للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية،   والمرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، أعلن أنه سيشارك فى مليونية "حق  الشهيد  ونقل السلطة"، اليوم الجمعة بميدان التحرير، ليعلن تضامنه مع مطالب   الثوار.

وقال البرادعى فى تدوينة قصيرة له عبر شبكة التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر" قبل   وصوله لميدان التحرير: "فى طريقى إلى التحرير لأداء صلاة الجمعة وصلاة   الغائب على الشهداء، ولن يهدر حق الشهيد ومعا سننتصر".

كان المكتب الإعلامى للدكتور البرادعى، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية،   أعلن أمس الخميس، أنه سيشارك اليوم فى مليونية "حق الشهيد ونقل السلطة"   الجمعة بميدان التحرير ليعلن تضامنه مع مطالب الثوار.

وأعلن المكتب الإعلامى للبرادعى أنه سيصلى الجمعة بالميدان مع المتظاهرين،   وسوف يقوم بزيارة إلى المستشفى الميدانى للاطمئنان على سير الأوضاع ويلتقى   البرادعى بعض شباب الثورة والقوى المختلفة المعتصمة بالميدان.





*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*شاهد بالصور عدد رهيييييييب في ميدان التحرير الان














*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*الجيش يسيطر على محاولة اقتحام قسم ثانى الاسماعيلية  

حسام محمود

*​*11/25/2011   11:11 AM*​*




أرشيفيه*​*




 		تدخلت قوات من الشرطة العسكرية لمحاولة منع شباب  الاسماعيلية من اقتحام  قسم ثانى  الاسماعيلية بميدان الممر  حيث قام  المتظاهرين بقذف قوات الامن  بالحجارة فى محاولة لأقتحام القسم واستطاعت  القوات المسلحة السيطرة على  الوضع امام القسم



الفجر
* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*مظاهرة تأييد المجلس العسكرى بالعباسية*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاجل  | التلفيزيون المصري | المشير يعلن الدكتور كمال الجنزوري رسميا رئيسا للوزراء ويعطيه كافه الصلحيات *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*الهتاف الان | الشعب يريد اسقاط المشير 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

مئات الآلاف في التحرير يهتفون: يا داخلية يا جبارة ....كلنا هنا "حرارة" .. بعد وصول "أحمد حرارة" إلى التحرير‏‏


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

سابقه الاولي من نوعهأ
مصر هيبقي فيها حكومتين
الجنزوري
والثوريه


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*يذاع الان مؤتمر الدكتور كمال الجنزورى المكلف بتشكيل الحكومه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

للاسف الجنزوري باع الثوره


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*الاخت اللى بتنقل من قناة الحكمه الاسلاميه
اى خبر هتنقليه منهم بعد كده هيتم حذفه فورا 
لانها قناة ليست ذات مصداقيه بالنسبه لنا
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## oesi no (25 نوفمبر 2011)

هى الحكمه باعت الدين علشان خاطر السياسه
اخوانيه اخوانيه هههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*شارع مجلس الشعب يكتظ بالمتظاهرين اعتراضاً على الجنزورى*
*وسط أجواء من التهليل والفرحة، توافد المئات من المتظاهرين المشاركين بمليونية جمعة الفرصة الأخيرة فى مسيرتين متتاليتين، بالانضمام إلى المسيرة الأولى، والتى خرجت من أكثر من نصف ساعة من ميدان التحرير إلى مقر مجلس الوزراء، للمطالبة بتسليم السلطة فورا لمجلس رئاسى وطنى والاعتراض على تولى الدكتور كمال الجنزورى لتشكيل الحكومة الجديدة، وردد المتظاهرون هتافات "العسكر ما يحكمش الجنزورى مايتعينش، يا ساقية دورى دورى على العسكر والجنزورى، قول اتكلم السلطة لازم تتسلم".

يأتى هذا فيما وصلت الآن مسيرة رابعة ضمت المئات من المتظاهرين رافعين أعلام مصر ومرددين هتافات "يانجيب حقهم يانموت زيهم، الشعب يريد إسقاط المشير".*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*الثوره زي الجمل من صبره كان ساكت
**لكن رصيده نفذ وللظلم قام واقف

**نزل الميدان وانفجر وصوته كان صارخ 
**قال للمشير انتهي عهدك والظلم كان ماضي 

**اصوات الوف للحق بتنادي والظلم صوته ارتعش من خوفه بقي واطي 

**دي مصر من كام شهر حملت والحمل كان كاذب 

**يا ثوره مات فيكي الشباب وابو دقن ليكي راكب 
زمن الركوب انتهي 
والحكم مالميدان 
**الأسد المرقصي 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*الاعلى للقوات المسلحه يقرر مد التصويت بالانتخابات ع مدى يومين بدلا من يوم واحد لكل مرحله​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*مؤتمر لشباب الثورة بالتحرير لتحديد موقفه النهائى من حكومة الجنزورى*
*ينظم ائتلاف شباب الثورة والجبهة الحرة للتغيير السلمى مؤتمرا بميدان التحرير، من أجل تحديد الموقف النهائى للميدان من قرار المجلس العسكرى بتكليف الجنزورى بتشكيل حكومة تسيير أعمال بعد قبول استقالة الدكتور عصام شرف.

وتناقش القوى الثورية فى هذا الاجتماع كيفية إقالة الحكومة الجنزورى والاعتصام المفتوح أمام مجلس الوزراء لتشكيل حكومة ثورية تتفق مع إرادة الميدان، كما يعلن الموقعون مبادراتهم لحكومة إنقاذ وطنى برئاسة الدكتور محمد البردعى والدكتور أبو الفتوح نائبا له.

ويأتى هذا الاجتماع الذى تشارك به القوى الثورية المتواجدة بالميدان وهى الجبهة الحرة للتغيير السلمى، وائتلاف شباب الثورة، وشباب من أجل العدالة والحرية، والمركز القومى للجان الشعبية، وحزب التيار المصرى، وحزب التحالف الشعبية الاشتراكى، والجبهة القومية للعدالة والديمقراطية، وائتلاف ثورة اللوتس، وحركة شباب 6 إبرايل، والحملة المستقلة لدعم البردعى، واتحاد شباب ماسبيرو، والحزب الناصرى الديمقراطى الاجتماعى، والحركة الشعبية من أجل استقلال الأزهر، ورقابيون ضد الفساد، وثوار ماسبيرو، واتحاد فنانين الثورة عقب أن أدلى الجنزورى أول كلمة له عقب تكليفه بتشكيل الحكومة الذى أعلن خلالها عن ترحيبه باقتراحات كافة الائتلافات والقوى الثورية فى تحديد أسماء من سيتولون الحقائب الوزارية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*مؤيدو"لعسكري" يعترضون على لافتة "الجيش والشرطة وباقى الشعب أيد واحدة"*
*اعترض العديد من متظاهرى المؤيدين للمجلس العسكرى بميدان العباسية على تعليق صورة فوق إحدى سيارات الشرطة المتواجدة بالميدان مكتوباً عليها "الجيش والشرطة وباقى الشعب إيد واحدة"، وقالوا: "لا نريد الانقسام والشعب يد واحدة والمتواجدين فى ميدان التحرير هم الذين يريدون انقسام الشعب".

وانتشرت نحو 10 سيارات إسعاف إمام وزارة السياحة ومسجد النور بالعباسية، إضافة إلى بعض سيارات الشرطة لتأمين المتظاهرين وحدثت 3 حالات إغماء تم إسعافها فى سيارات الإسعاف.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]J3OcJByeKDI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*لافته تم رفعها اليوم فى ميدان العباسيه من مؤيدى المجلس العسكرى*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*عمر الشريف: العسكري سيرحل والشعب هو الذي سيحكم في النهاية*





*حد تاني عايز يركب ويطلع علي كتف الثوار ؟ *

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*د.معتز  عبد الفتاح على تويتر: كبار السن والمقام من أمثال الدكتور الجنزورى  يكونون مستشارين ممتازين. لانريد حكومة ووزراء ينامون بشكل متكرر أثناء  الاجتماعات*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*الوطنية للتغيير ترفض الجنزوري وتؤكد تمسكها بالبرادعي وأبو الفتوح*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*السياسيون: حكومة الجنزوري ليست الا حكومة إغراق.. وليست الا تكريس لنظام مبارك *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*وائل عبد الفتاح على تويتر | القبول بالرأي الاخر لايعني القبول بمن يبرر القتل*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*جميلة إسماعيل: استخدام دور العبادة فى توجيه الأصوات مرفوض


الجمعة، 25 نوفمبر 2011 - 16:18





الإعلامية جميلة إسماعيل
كتب محمود سعد الدين

أكدت مصادر لـ"اليوم السابع" أن الكنائس المصرية تلقت تعليمات بتوجيه   الأقباط نحو التصويت لقوائم انتخابية وشخصيات بعينها فى الانتخابات   البرلمانية المقبلة، بما يعكس استمرار سياسة توجيه الأصوات وعدم إطلاق   الحرية للناخب المصرى فى اختيار نائبه.

وفى تعليق على تلك الظاهرة، قالت الإعلامية جميلة إسماعيل، المرشحة على   مقعد فردى فئات مستقل عن الدائرة السادسة بمحافظة القاهرة أن الكنائس توزع   على الأقباط قوائم تتضمن أسماء بعينها لاختيارها فى الانتخابات البرلمانية   المقبلة، مشيرة إلى أن مرشحى الكتلة المصرية على رأس تلك القوائم.

وأضافت جميلة إسماعيل فى اتصال هاتفى بـ "اليوم السابع" أن تلك القوائم   جاءت بعد لقاء جمع بين قيادات كنسية وعدد من الشخصيات البارزة فى الكتلة   المصرية، وأضافت جميلة إسماعيل أن محمد حامد مرشح المصريين الأحرار هو أحد   أبرز الأسماء على القوائم التى سيصوت لها الأقباط، خاصة أنه مدعم من قبل   المهندس نجيب ساويرس.
واستنكرت جميلة إسماعيل استخدام نفس أساليب النظام السابق فى استخدام دور   العبادة فى توجيه الأصوات وتحديدا توجيه أصوات الأقباط والتعامل مع الأقباط   على أنهم فئة وليسوا فصيلا أساسيا من مكونات الشعب المصرى.

مشيرة إلى أن موقف الأقباط من المرشحين للانتخابات لابد أن يكون موقفاً وطنيا من القضايا القبطية وليس بناء على توجيهات عليا.

وأضافت جميلة إسماعيل أنها ساندت الأقباط فى أكثر من موقف بداية من الكشح   ونهاية بأحداث ماسبيرو، التى شاركت فيها وأبناؤها وتضامن مع كل المصابين   وطالبت بالإفراج الفورى عن المعتقلين فيها وعدم محاكمتهم عسكريًا.




*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*المئات من العمال يشاركون في جمعة الفرصة الأخيرة بميدان التحرير*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*بيان للدعوة السلفية يحذر من عناصر مخربة مندسة بين المتظاهرين بقنا*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*ميدان التحرير والعباسيه  الان*




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2011)

* الجنزورى: لو أعلم رغبة المشير فى السلطة ما قبلت الوزارة*
*أكد الدكتور كمال الجنزورى، المكلف بتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطنى أننى كمواطن مصر ى وقريب من دوائر المعلومات لدى تأكيد أن المشير والمجلس لا يرغبون فى الاستمرار بالسلطة، لذلك قررت قبول الوزارة، ولو كنت أعلم أن المشير والمجلس راغبون فى الاستمرار ما كنت قبلت هذه الوزارة.

كما أكد الجنزورى أنه طلب من المشير طنطاوى منحهم الفرصة كاملة لتشكيل الوزارة، كما أوضح أنه حصل على كل الضمادات التى تمنحه كل الصلاحيات الكاملة فى إدارة الأمور، وأكد أن الصلاحيات التى حصل عليها والضمانات تفوق كل الوزارات السابقة التى تام تشكيلها على مدار 60 عاما وأنه على استعداد تام أن يلتقى بائتلافات شبابية وأحزاب ليرشحوا له من يشاءون لحمل حقائب وزارية لطرح الأسماء التى يرونها وأن الوزارة الحالية مهامها النهوض بالوطن فى هذه المرحلة *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*ائتلاف الثوره يعلن حكومه انقاذ وطني برئاسه البرادعي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*بيان ثوري من امام مجلس الوزراء لاقالة الجنزوري وتكليف البرادعي برئاسة الوزراء وابو الفتوح نائبا له*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاشور: تشكيل لجنة تقصي حقائق عن أحداث التحرير والتعرف على المتسبب فيها *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*مؤيدي المجلس العسكري يطلقون الالعاب الناريه في سماء العباسيه*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*سياسيون: إبقاء الجنزوري على وزراء «شرف» في حكومته تهديد للاستقرار السياسي للبلد*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*الخارجيه الامريكيه ع حسابها ع التويتر أعلنت عدم مسؤليتها عن قنابل الغاز التى استخدمت ضد ثوار التحرير كما اعلنت تبرعها بحوالى 100 الف دولار للضحايا*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*النيابة لم تستلم إخطارا من الداخلية بأمر ضبط وإحضار الشناوى*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*مصدر  بحزب الوعى لشبكة اخبار مصر  | يتم الأن دراسه تعليق مشاركه الحزب  بالإنتخابات حتى تنفيذ مطالب الثوار والتى تتلخص فى تشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطنى  من رحم الثوره  قادره على إداره العمليه الإنتخابيه وليس من رجال مبارك*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*    Tahrir News 
المتظاهرون بالتحرير: سنجعل العباسية مقبرة لعملاء الماثونية    *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*االمتظاهرين في العباسية يتهمون الإعلاميين بأنهم عملاء ومرتزقة*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*صورة  ■    احدي اللافتات بالتحرير - مطلوب للعدالة و القصاص - الظابط القناص   الدى كان يصطاد عيون الثوار















*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*   						النائب يخلى سبيل منى الطحاوى 



*
* 



 منى الطحاوي​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتبت – نجوى عبد العزيز: 			 	   		منذ 25 دقيقة 20 ثانية  		 
 	قرر النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود إخلاء  سبيل الصحفية الأمريكية  التي ألقي القبض عليها أمام وزارة الداخلية والتي  قررت في التحقيقات بحضور  مترجم من الوزارة أنها حضرت ضمن متظاهرين  لمتابعة إجراءات التصالح بين  شيوخ الأزهر والمتظاهرين والشرطة بشارع محمد  محمود.
 	وفي الوقت نفسه قررت نيابة الإسكندرية حبس 4 من  المتظاهرين بتهمة التعدي  على مبنى مديرية الأمن بالاسكندرية كما تم إخلاء  سبيل 12 بضمان محل إقامتهم  على ذمة التحقيق وواصلت النيابة الاستماع إلى  أئمة الأزهر والذين حضروا  لإجراء مصالحات بميدان التحرير وعدد من رجال  الشرطة وعدد من أطباء  المستشفيات الميدانية.
	من جانب أخر أبلغت مراسلة فرنسية تدعى كارولين سينر عن سرقة مبلغ 400 يورو   كان موجودًا بحقيبة يدها أثناء إجراء بعض الحوارات بميدان التحرير.








الوفد
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*شاهد ماذا تكتب نوارة نجم و بلال فضل و سلمى الدالي على تويتر  





شبكه عاجل الاخبارية | نشطاء يردون على مؤتمر الجنزوري على تويتر:
نوارة نجم على تويتتر : المية تكدب الغطاس: اول مطلب من وزارة الجنزوري   اقالة وزير الدفاع... لو اخد القرار ده احنا موافقين عليه..#Egypt #News   #UNN
بلال فضل على تويتر : لو طلبت من مخرج درجة ثالثة أن يصور مشهد لمؤتمر صحفي   لرئيس وزراء سينقذ مصر لكان قد بذل مجهودا أكبر من المجلس في إختيار  البطل  والكومبارس
سلمى الدالي على تويتر : الجنزوري لو ربنا إدي له الصحة يكمل المؤتمر وهو قادر يقف علي رجله يبقي اكيد هيديله الصحة لإنقاذ مصر ..



* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*أيمن نور : يعلن تأييده لحكومة الجنزوري*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*ائتلاف شباب الثورة: يطالب بنقل اعتصام التحرير إلى شارع مجلس الوزراء لمنع الجنزورى وحكومته من أداء أعمالها*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*اناشد وزير الصحه بأن يعيد كل  المتواجدين فى العباسيه الى امكانهم فى مستفشى المجانين حرصا على ارواح  الابرياء من ابناء الوطن . والله الموفق والمستعان

 ناشط علي تويتر 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*طرد كاميرا إحدى البرامج التلفزيونية.. وإبتهاج بإعلام الجيش 

محمد أبو جبل*​*

 	نظم عدد من متظاهرى ميدان العباسية لجان تحت مسمى اللجان  الإعلامية لحث  كاميرات التليفيزيون التابعة للقنوات المختلفة على التصوير  داخل ميدان  العباسية، ظنا منهم أن هذه الكاميرات تصور الميدان من الخارج  لإبراز تناقص  الأعداد فى الميدان.

 	وقامت لجنة الميدان الإعلامية المسئولة عن تأمين المدخل  الجنوبى لميدان  العباسية بجوار مدخل مسجد الفتح بطرد إحدى القنوات  التليفيزيونية التى  إمتنعت عن إبراز هويتها أو هوية البرنامج الذى تنتمى  إلية.

 	من جانبها إبتهج المتظاهرون،عندما شاهدوا مروحيات تابعة  للجيش تطوف  الميدان وتبسط كاميراتها لتصوير المتظاهرين، الذين قاموا  بالتلويح  للمروحيات بعلامات النصر ورفع لافتات تحمل صور قادة المجلس  العسكرى.




الفجر*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*صور■ يتم  توزيع استبيان بالتحرير لتوحيد المطالب بين المتظاهرين علي انتقال السلطة  لمجلس رئاسي مدني برئاسة ابو الفتوح والبرادعي وحسام عيسي ويقوم المتظاهرين  بالتوقيع عليها  










*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*استمرار التوافد على شارع مجلس الشعب والمتظاهرون يرفضون كلمة الجنزورى*
*أوقف المتظاهرون بشارع مجلس الشعب أحدى سيارات الإسعاف أثناء مرورها بالشارع ومنعوا سيرها إلا بعد تفتيشها خوفاً من وجود بلطجية بها رغم نداءات المسعفين بضرورة سرعة التحرك لنقل المريض إلى المستشفى.

وشكل بعض المتظاهرين لجاناً شعبية لحماية مقر مجلس الوزراء فيما استمر توافد المئات من المتظاهرين إلى شارع مجلس الشعب، للمطالبة بتسليم السلطة فورا لمجلس رئاسى مدنى يتولى رئاسته الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح والدكتور محمد البرادعى وحسام عيسى، إضافة إلى تشكيل حكومة إنقاذ ثورية.

ورفض المتظاهرون الكلمة التى ألقائها الدكتور كمال الجنزورى عقب توليه منصب رئاسة الحكومة الجديدة، وطالبوا بتسليم السلطة فورا للأسماء الثلاث السابق طرحها لتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ ثورية تضم أعضاء من مختلف قوى الائتلافات متهمين الجنزورى بالعمل مع النظام السابق.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*سامح عاشور : اذا تمسك المجلس العسكري بالجنزوري سيزيد الاحتقان فى الشارع بشكل كبير وتصبح اقامة الانتخابات مستحيلة.*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2011)

* 20 حركة وحزباً بالتحرير تختار البرادعى رئيساً للوزراء*
*رفضت القوى الثورية بميدان التحرير فى مؤتمرها أمام مجلس الوزراء تولى الدكتور كمال الجنزورى، منصب رئيس مجلس الوزراء، واختارت القوى التى تضم 20 حزباً وحركة سياسية تشكيلا جديدا للحكومة برئاسة الدكتور محمد البرادعى، على أن يكون له 4 نواب هم الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، وحمدين صباحى، والمستشار أشرف البارودى، وأحمد السيد النجار.

وقال عصام الشريف المتحدث الرسمى باسم جبهة التغيير السلمى، إن الحركات السياسية قررت الاعتصام أمام مجلس الوزراء لمنع الجنزورى من دخول المقر.

تضم القوى الثورية أحزاب المصرى الاجتماعى الديمقراطى، والتحالف الشعبى، والتيار المصرى، وائتلاف شباب الثورة، والجبهة الحرة للتغير السلمى، و6 إبريل، ودعم البرادعى، وشباب من أجل العدالة والحرية، واتحاد شباب ماسبيرو.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاجل جدااااااا ::  راى الجماعه الاسلاميه على اختيار الجنزورى و منتهى قلة الادب
*[YOUTUBE]2K18-AYJ7Cw[/YOUTUBE]
* 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*اشتباكات بين «الأمن» والمتظاهرين في المحلة الكبرى *
​


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*دخل اسم محمد باشا محمود التاريخ مرتين الاولى فى ثلاثنيات القرن الماضى حينما كان ...**الأب الروحى للتعذيب وتزوير الانتخابات فى مصر بوصفة وزير للداخلية وبوصفة رئيسا لوزراء مصر 4 مرات والمرة الثانية يوم السبت الماضى وحتى كتابة هذة السطور حينما تحول الاسم الى شارع تحول الى بحيرات من الدم وجث القتلى من المتظاهرين وقبل 9 اشهر اسقط نفس الارع نظام مبارك هاهو يهدد باسقاط المجلس العسكرى هو الاخر ليصبح شارع محمد محمود اسم من الماضى والحاضر اهد على فساد الامن فى مصر خلال قرنين من الزمان.*
*ولد محمد محمود في ساحل سليم - باسيوط في 4 إبريل و كان أبوه محمود باشا سليمان ومن كبار ملاك الأراضي الزراعية في الصعيد, بساحل سليم بأسيوط، حتي أنه ورث عنه1600 فدان وهو أول مصري تخرج من جامعة أكسفورد.*
*عقب عودته من إنجلترا عين وكيل مفتش بوزارة المالية ثم انتقل إلى وزارة الداخلية، وعين مساعد مفتش عام 1904، ثم سكرتيراً خصوصياً لمستشار وزير الداخلية الإنجليزي عام 1905،وكان مديراً للفيوم قبل الحرب العالمية الأولى، وسميت باسمه مدرسة المحمدية للبنات بالفيوم وفى أثناء وجوده بالفيوم زارها الخديوى عباس حلمى ولكنه لم يكمل الزيارة**إحتجاجاًعلى هجوم محمد محمود باشا على مأمور زراعة الخاصة الخديوية أمامه.. وكان محمد محمود باشا شديد الإعتزاز بنفسه وكان يؤكد دائماً أن أباه محمود باشا سليمان قد عرض عليه ملك مصر قبل الملك فؤاد فأبى ،وكان أول من أطلق فكرة تأليف وفد في سبتمبر 1918، للمطالبة بحق مصر تقرير مصيرها وفي اليوم السابق لثورة سعد زغلول سنة*
*1919 - اعتقلة الإنجليز محمد محمود مع سعد زغلول وحمد الباسل وإسماعيل صدقي، ونفوا إلى مالطة، وهناك بدت **علامات التفرد علي محمد محمود, ساعده علي ذلك أنه كان الأصغر, فلم يكن قد تجاوز الأربعين إلا بعامين, بينما كان إسماعيل صدقي يكبره بعامين, وكان حمد الباسل أكبر بسبع سنوات, أما الفارق في العمر بينه وبين زغلول فقد قارب العشرين عاما. كما ساعده أيضا أنه كان الأكثر ثراء وعراقة اجتماعية. ووسجل سعد زغلول في مذكراته عن بعض **تصرفاته , مثل تصميمه علي أن ينام في حجرة منفردة, أو يكون له غذاء مخصوص, وما إلي ذلك من التصرفات اليومية التي تنم عن الشعور بالتمايز, والذي زاد منه إجادته للإنجليزية, وعقب الإفراج عنهم، في 8 إبريل 1919، سمحت السلطات البريطانية للزعماء الأربعة بالسفر إلي باريس, بعد أن كان مؤتمر الصلح قد اعترف بالحماية علي مصر, وهو الاعتراف الذي شارك فيه الرئيس الأمريكي ولسون, الذي كان المصريون قد علقوا آمالا كبيرة علي مبدئه في' حق تقرير **المصير', الأمر الذي دفع الوفد إلي أن يبعث بمحمود إلي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية, ليشارك القاضي الأمريكي' المستر فولك' في الدعاية للقضية المصرية.ولم يعجب الوضع محمد محمود الذى انشق عن حزب سعد زغلول ليكون اول انشقاق فى تاريخ الوفد وهو الانشقاق الذي مهد فيما بعد لقيام حزب الأحرار الدستوريين عام 1922،واختير وكيلا للحزب الجديد. ثم عين 1926 وزيرا للمواصلات ثم المالية ثم خلفاً لعدلي فى رئاسة الأحرار. ولقد ظل محمود أقوي الشخصيات في **الحزب الجديد حتي وإن لم يتول رئاسته ثم قام بما لم يقم به أحد من قبل قبله, ولا حتي إسماعيل صدقي بكل ما اشتهر به من خروج عن قواعد اللعبة الدستورية فقد انتهز فرصة وفاة سعد زغلول 1927 والصراع الذي حدث في أعقاب ذلك علي رئاسة الحزب الكبير, وكان يري أنه أولي برئاسته من أي من المتصارعين، إلي أن فاز بها مصطفي النحاس.*
*وفى يونيو عام 1928 وعين رئيساً للوزراء لأول مرة في عهد فؤاد الأول بصفته رئيس حزب الدستوريين الأحرار وهو الوحيد من رجال الحكم الذين تملكوا الجرأة أن يعطل الدستور بالكامل ويعلن أنه سوف يحكم بـ' اليد القوية' ,وهو مالم يجرؤ علية احد فى تاريخ مصر الحديث ،و بعد أن أصبحت مصر مملكة مستقلة، اُنتـُخِب مرة أخرىرئيسا للوزارء لمدة لمدة عامين واحتفظ فيها أيضاً بمنصب وزير الداخلية وبدأت الوزارة أعمالها بحل البرلمان الوفدي، وفصلت الموظفين الوفديين،**وسيطرت على الانتخابات وكان اول قرار لمحمد محمود استصدار مرسوما ملكيا بمحل البرلمان فى 3 يناير 1938 ، وكان الوفد يمثل فيه الاغلبية ، وحظر انشاء الجمعيات او الجماعات التى يكون فى تجهيزها تشكيلات شبه عسكرية لخدمة حزب او مذهب سياسى معين ، و فى ابريل 1938 جرت الانتخابات البرلمانية وحصل مرشحو الحكومة فيها على 193 مقعدا ، والوفد 12 مقعدا وباقى مقاعد المجلس البالغة 264 مقعدا من الاحزاب الموالية للحكومة واسقط زعيمي الوفد **الكبيرين النحاس ومكرم عبيد فى الانتخابات وفى دائرتيهما . ومع ظهور نتيجة الانتخابات قدمت الوزارة استقالتها للملك لأختيار وزارة جديدة على ضوء ما أسفرت عنه الانتخابات K.ثم شكّل وزارته الثالثة، واستمرت في استخدام سياسة القوة.**و التزوير الصريح لإسقاط مرشحي الوفد, مما شكل السابقة الأولي في تزوير الانتخابات البرلمانية في مصر, والتي اتبعتها حكومات عديدة حتى اليوم ،كما اصدر مرسوما بشأن ابعاد الاجانب بقرار مسبق من وزير الداخلية ولم تعمر الوزارة اكثر من شهرين بسبب الصراعات داخل القصر ،وأخيراً شكّل وزارته الرابعة فى24 يونيه أغسطس 1939و بعد شهور ساءت صحة محمد محمود باشا رئيس الوزراء ودار صراع استمر على مدى حكم هذه الوزارة – حوالى 13 شهر**– وكان محمد محمود يصارع المرض خلالها مما اضطره الى تقديم استقالته الى الملك لأسباب صحية ورغم ذلك لم ينسى , التشهير بعهود الوزارات السابقة فشكلت لجنة لحصر الاستثناءات التى تمت فى ترقيات وعلاوات الموظفين والتعيينات التى تمت مخالفة للقوانين ، الى ان توفى فى سرسة فى 1 فبراير عام 1941 وقد انتهت حياتة وجبروتة السياسى بفاتورة من حانوتى القاهرة الشهير وقتها محمد عثمان بمبلغ 25 قرش قيمة قطن لسد فتحات اخراج المرحوم لتكفينة قبيل دفنة.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*"العسكرى" يصدر مرسوماً بقانون لمدّ فترة التصويت لمراحل الانتخابات*
*أصدر المجلس العسكرى، مرسوما بقانون رقم 262 لسنة 211 بتعديل قانون الانتخابات، والذى يتضمن مدة فترة التصويت فى الانتخابات والإعادة لكل مرحلة على يومين بدلاً من يوم واحد، وذلك لإتاحة فرصة أكبر للناخبين للإدلاء بأصواتهم.

وتضمن المرسوم، أن تبدأ المرحلة الأولى فى يوم 28 نوفمبر وتستمر لليوم التالى الموافق 29 نوفمبر فى المحافظات التسع، على أن تكون الإعادة لهذه المرحلة على يومى 5، و6 ديسمبر، وتبدأ المرحلة الثانية يوم 14 ديسمبر وتستمر عملية التصويت حتى 15 ديسمبر، والإعادة لها فى 21،22 ديسمبر.

أما المرحلة الثالثة فتبدأ فى 3 يناير ويستمر التصويت حتى 4 يناير، على أن تكون الإعادة لها فى 10،11 يناير.

وأوضح مصدر قضائى باللجنة العليا للانتخابات، أن اللجنة ستقوم بدارسة القانون خلال اجتماعها غدا، السبت، والنظر فيه لإصدار قرار منها، لافتا إلى أن هذا المرسوم يأتى فى إطار إتاحة الفرصة لكافة الناخبين للإدلاء بأصواتهم علاوة على سهولة تأمين العملية الانتخابية خلال مراحلها الثلاث.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*مظاهرات تأييد للعسكري بالعباسية.. وجمع توقيعات لمطالبته بإستفتاء شعبي *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*خبير سياسى: الجنزوري شارك فى إفساد الحياة الإجتماعية خلال العهد السابق *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*متظاهرى  التحرير ينفون ماجاء على قناة الجزيره بأنهم حاولوا منع الجنزورى من دخول  مبنى رئاسة الوزراء بينما قالوا انه لم يأتى حتى نقوم بمنعه*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

​



*عاجل جدااااااااااااااا من مظاهرات ملوى* 
* 
القبض على 15من متظاهرى ملوى اغلبهم من السلفيين *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]NZA3flarFhM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*عبدالرحمن سمير عضو ائتلاف شباب الثورة: كمال الجنزوري قام بتعيين جمال مبارك ممثل للبنك المركزي.*

*جمال عيد: كل ما اتذكره عن الجنزوري خبرته الواسعة في بيع القطاع العام وأهدار ثروات المصريين.وتعيين جمال مبارك بالبنك المركزي*


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*عــاجــل مــن واشــنــطــن

*[YOUTUBE]bjVqHwIOATw[/YOUTUBE]
* 

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2011)

* "الداخلية" تلقى القبض على الضابط المتهم بفقء عيون المتظاهرين
  الملازم أول محمد صبحى الشناوى المتهم بفقء عين المتظاهرينكتب محمود المملوك
ألقت وزارة الداخلية، القبض على الملازم أول محمد صبحى الشناوى، المتهم باستخدام القوة وأسلحة قنص لاستهداف المتظاهرين، مما أسفر عن إصابة عدد كبير منهم بفقء فى العين، لسؤاله فى البلاغات المقدمة ضده وتتهمه بالتورط فى إصابة وقتل المتظاهرين.

وقال مصدر قضائى رفيع المستوى لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن النيابة ستبدأ التحقيق معه خلال ساعات، فى تهم القتل العمد وإصابة المتظاهرين سلمياً.

كان النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، أمر بضبط وإحضار الشناوى، بعد أن وزع متظاهرو التحرير، منذ أيام منشوراً يحمل صورة أحد ضباط الداخلية يحمل فى يده بندقية آلية، ومتهم فى قتل وإصابة المتظاهرين فى أعينهم، خلال اليومين الماضيين بالقصد، ورصد المنشور مكافأة مالية قدرها 5 آلاف جنيه لمن يعثر على الضابط صاحب الصورة المتهم فى إصابة وقتل المتظاهرين، كما وضعوا رقم هاتف محمول للتواصل معهم.

وكان عدد من النشطاء السياسيين والمدونين على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى قد نشروا صوراً للضابط على صفحات الفيس بوك مكتوباً عليها مطلوب حياً أو ميتاً، ويقوم فيها الضابط بترصد إصابة المتظاهرين فى أعينهم.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*عمرو واكد على تويتر | بعلن اعترافى بالمجلس الانتقالى المستمد شرعيته من ميدان التحرير وانه يمثلنى بصفتى مواطن مصري*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو :: اعتراف خطير من ظابط شرطه سابق على الهواء مباشرة

*[YOUTUBE]71q-ey8l1cw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]BcDdbpaQHXI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*   						التراس الزمالك: الجنزورى باطل 



*
* 




​ *​* 






  		 		   			 								كتب ـ محمد معوض ومحمد سعد خسكية ومحمد جمعة وأحمد حمدى وإسراء الشرباصى: 			 	 

 	قام المئات من التراس نادى الزمالك بعمل مسيرات  تجوب ميدان التحرير  للتنديد بتعيين المجلس العسكرى الحاكم فى البلاد  للدكتور كمال الجنزورى  رئيسا للوزراء وتكليفه بتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطنى.
 	وردد الألترس هتافات مناهضة للمجلس العسكرى مطالبين  بتسليم البلاد لسلطة  مدنية منتخبة وتضمنت هتافاتهم "الجنزورى باطل"، "ارحل  ارحل يامشير"، "الشعب  يريد إسقاط النظام".
	كما وصلت مسيرات من أماكن متعددة إلى ميدان التحرير للمشاركة بمليونية   اليوم وكذلك وفود متعدة لمحافظات كمرسى مطروح والسويس والمحلة وغيرها   تضامنا مع مطالب الثوار. 









الوفد
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*التحرير يعين البرادعى رئيساً للوزارة  ويبدأ  فى اعداد حكومة ثورية وجزء من الأعتصام ينتقل أمام مقر مجلس الوزراء  لمنع  دخول كمال الجنزورى الى مقر الوزارة.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




محمد محروس

قال  عصام الشريف، المنسق العام للجبهة الحرة للتغيير السلمى، وأحد  القيادات  الشبابية التى أعلنت قبل قليل بيان تشكيل حكومة انقاذ وطنى  برئاسة  البرادعى، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ (بوابة الشروق)، "الأسماء التى طرحت  كان فى  اتفاق مسبق عليها بين الحركات الثورية، وتم اعلان الاسماء على  المتظاهرين  بالتحرير حتى تأخذ الشرعية من الميدان، ولم يبدى أحد  اعتراضه".كما أكد  الشريف أنه سيتم نقل جزء من اعتصام التحرير، أما مقر  مجلس الوزراء لمنع  دخول كمال الجنزورى الى مقر الوزارة.

قوى سياسية تطالب بسحب الثقة من الجنزوري وتعلن الاعتصام أمام مجلس الوزراء

محمد محروس - وكالات

عقدت  16 حركة سياسية مساء اليوم الجمعة، مؤتمرا صحفيا أمام مجلس الوزراء  لإعلان  المطالبة بسحب تكليف الدكتور كمال الجنزورى لتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ  وطني  وإعلان الاعتصام المفتوح أمام مجلس الوزراء لتشكيل حكومة ثورية تتفق  مع  إرادة الميدان.
 وأعلن المشاركون عن مبادرة لتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطني  يرتضيها المعتصمون في  ميدان التحرير وتكون برئاسة الدكتور محمد البردعي  والدكتور عبد المنعم  أبو الفتوح نائبا.
شارك في المؤتمر الجبهة الحرة  للتغيير السلمي، وائتلاف شباب الثورة، وحركة  شباب من اجل العدالة والحرية،  والمركز القومي للجان الشعبية، وحزب التيار  المصري، وحزب التحالف الشعبية  الاشتراكي، والجبهة القومية للعدالة  والديمقراطي، وائتلاف ثورة اللوتس،  وحركة شباب 6 أبريل، والحملة المستقلة  لدعم البرادعي، واتحاد شباب ماسبيرو،  والحزب الديمقراطي الاجتماعى،  والحركة الشعبية من اجل استقلال الأزهر،  ورقابيون ضد الفساد، وثوار  ماسبيرو، واتحاد فنانين الثورة.








* ​


----------



## energy (25 نوفمبر 2011)

الان مشاجره حاره حاره فى ميدان التحرير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*موسى يدعو كافة أطراف الثورة الفعلية للمشاركة في تشكيل حكومة الإنقاذ*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*العوا: «الجنزوري قيمة كبيرة ويعنيني أن تحقق الحكومة الجديدة أهداف الثورة» *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*زهران: «علي العسكري التحقيق في أحداث التحرير ومعاقبة المدانين بقتل المتظاهرين» *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو عاجل جدا الان || شاهد على الهواء من ميدان التحرير وضرب  مبرح وطاحن بالكراسى لسيده وتحرش جديد منذ لحظات وتعليق الشيخ مظهر شاهين  من هناك

**





*
[YOUTUBE]nSgaCwsAWuo[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]0mhklPFP67A[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*سياسيون: العسكري سيدفع ثمن تجاهله مطالب الميدان.. وحكومة الجنزوري امتداد للنظام السابق*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*   						اشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين بالإسكندرية













   		 		   			 								الإسكندرية - أميرة عوض : 			 	   		منذ 15 دقيقة 54 ثانية  		 
 	اشتبكت مجموعة من قوات الأمن مساء اليوم الجمعة مع المتظاهرين، وقامت بالقاء القنابل المسيلة للدموع والرصاص المطاطي.
 	كما قامت مدرعة تابعة لقوات الأمن بملاحقة المتظاهرين، مما أسفر عن سقوط عدد من المصابين باختناق وجروح سطحية.






الوفد

*​*

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2011)

energy قال:


> الان مشاجره حاره حاره فى ميدان التحرير



*هذه المشاجره التى اذاعتها احدى الفضائيات وشاهدتها وانا لا اصدق ما اراه من تصرفات لا انسانيه وردود فعل ف منتهى العدوانيه جعلتنى اكثر افتخاراً بانى لا انتمى لهذه الثوره *


----------



## zezza (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*ايه الهمجية اللى بتحصل دلوقتى دى ؟!!! *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*مؤتمر صحفى للبرادعى و حمدين و أبو الفتوح الساعة 10 فى التحرير*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*بلال  فضل على تويتر: القضية الآن عندي لا بد من الضغط على العسكر لتسليم السلطة  إلى رئيس مدني صدقوني هو ده الحل الوحيد اللي هم بيراوغوا فيه ده الأهم في  رأيي*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*كمال الجنزورى للحياة اليوم: الحكومة الجديدة تجمع مابين الشباب والسياسيين*

*وصلحياتي تصل الي صلحيات رئيس جمهوريه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*
 عبدالمنعم الشحات | فى الميدان : الجنزوري سيلقى توافق اكثر من اى مرشح للرئاسة وذلك لأنه لا ينتمي لأى اتجاه سياسي .*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*نقلا عن كلنا خالد سعيد

 من الميدان اليوم. انت بتستعماني يا هرم؟!*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]XGmunStLQhE[/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*الجنزورى يرفض جميع وزراء شرف.. ويدعو كل القوى السياسية لطرح مرشحيهم







علمت  "بوابة الأهرام" أن الدكتور كمال الجنزورى، رئيس الوزراء المكلف  بتشكيل  حكومة الإنقاذ الوطنى أنه طالب بتغيير جميع وزراء حكومة تسيير  الأعمال التى  يرأسها الدكتورعصام شرف، وأن الجنزورى يرغب فى عدم التسرع فى  اختيار  حكومته حتى لا يتسبب ذلك فى اختيار شخصيات مرفوضة من القوى  السياسية  والثورية. 

كان الجنزورى قد تواجد ظهر اليوم الجمعة، بمقر معهد التخطيط القومى  بمدينة  نصر لمدة ساعتين، وأجرى خلال فترة تواجده، مجموعة من الاتصالات  الهاتفية،  بشخصيات لم يفصح عن هويتها فى المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقده اليوم. 

ودعا الجنزوري ائتلافات شباب الثورة وكل التيارات الحزبية والسياسية،  إلى  طرح بعض الأسماء الذين يثقون فيها للدخول في الوزارة الجديدة من أجل   مراجعتها، مشيرا إلى أنه لا يوجد في ذهنه الآن أسماء محددة. 

المصدر : بوابة الاهرام
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*صور :: الفنان عمرو مصطفى في مليونيه العباسية  














 




* ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*CNN: الجنزوري: لن يمكن تشكيل حكومة قبل الانتخابات *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*
رصد | القاضى المصرى ورجل القانون أحمد خليفة: 
التصويت على يومين كارثة! فما هو مصير الاصوات التى تم الإدلاء بها فى اليوم الأول ؟ #RNN

مصادر تتحدث أنه سيتم تشميع الصندوق وتسليمه إلى لجنة الحماية المشكلة من وزارة الداخلية!! وهنا تبرز شبهة التزوير.
 وأخرى تقترح أن يُعلن عن النتيجه فى كل يوم وهذا أمر خطير لأن المرشح الخاسر سيعمد إلى إفساد الانتخابات فى اليوم التالى لتلغى الإنتخابات فى الدائرة وتعاد فيما بعد.. وهذا باب للبلطجة!.
 وأخرى تقترح أن يصطحب القاضى- وحده- الأصوات إلى محل إقامته دون متابعة شفافه من وكلاء المرشحين ومندوبيهم الأمر الذى قد يؤدى بالمرشح الخاسر إلى الطعن فى ذمة القضاء ...وهذا تهمة وإن لم يملك دليلا عليها إلا أن مجرد إطلاقها سيهز الثقة فى الإنتخابات.

هل يريد المجلس العسكرى تدمير البلاد؟ أم أنه إقتراح متسرع غير مدروس ؟
 نأمل أن يكون الإحتمال الثانى ومن ثم يجب إلغاؤه. وإن كان الأول فالتحرير هو الحل*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2011)

مراسل اون تى فى : احتجاز بلطجية مسلحين بميدان التحرير واخر انتحل صفة طبيب بالمستشفى الميدانى


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*
رصد | CBC | الدكتور كمال الجنزورى : أرحب بمقابلة أى شباب غدا بمعهد التخطيط القومى #RNN #Tahrir #25jan


- أضيفت كثير من الصلاحيات لرئيس الوزارة لإعطائه حركة أكبر فى العمل اليومى بأكثر فاعلي.

- المهمة صعبة وهذا الشعب أعطانى الكثير ومازلت ولا يمكن ان اتخلى عنه فى هذا الوقت.

- الاقتراض من الخارج يحتاج الى مراجعة.
 - وزارة سيادية او غير سيادية كان عرفا ولم يعد مقبول ان يكون رئيس الوزراء ليس له رأي فى هذه الأمور.
 - هناك من قبل تكليفى وهناك من رفض لان هناك ائتلافات كثيرة فى الميدان احترمها جميعا.

- أنا لم أرى التليفزيون حتى الأن وهناك اختلافات كبيرة بالميدان وكل من في الميدان أولادي.
 - طوال 4 سنوات لم افرض ضريبة بل ألغيت ضرائب والعمال والفلاحين يعلمون من هو الجنزورى.

- لم أضيف ضريبة طوال فترة أن توليت الوزارة وكل العمال والفلاحين يعرفوني وعدت من أجل البلد وأرحب بمن يعترض على شخصي.

- سأكون من أسعد الناس أن أجد شباب ملائم لأى وزارة من الوزارات.
 - الحكم الحقيقى ان يكون من يأتى يقدر على خجمةة هذا الوطن سواء لشاب أو أكبر .
 - من الممكن أن يكون هناك بعض الوزراء من الحكومة.

- أرحب بأى نقد والفيصل هو مصلحة البلاد.
 - لا يمكن تجاهل التحقيق فى أحداث التحرير لمجرد انها حدثت فى غير وجودى.- 
اتمنى ان اوفق فى رد الدين لشعب مصر عماله وفلاحيه اغنيائه وفقرائه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*"شباب الثورة" يعلن اعتصامه على رصيف مجلس الوزراء*
*أعلن ائتلاف شباب الثورة و20 حركة وائتلافاً سياسياً الاعتصام على رصيف مجلس الوزراء، اعتراضاً على تكليف الدكتور كمال الجنزورى بتشكيل الحكومة الجديدة، واقترح الائتلاف الأسماء الخمس الآتية، لتولى احدهم منصب رئيس الحكومة "حكومة إنقاذ الثورة" على أن تكون بقية الأسماء الأخرى نواب له، وهم الدكتور محمد البرادعى، والدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، والدكتور أحمد السيد النجار، وحمدين صباحى، وأشرف البارودى.

وجاء ذلك خلال بيان ألقاه أحد أعضاء الائتلاف خلال مؤتمر صحفى بشارع مجلس الشعب، وفور الانتهاء من البيان اعترض عدد من المتظاهرين على اسم الدكتور محمد البرادعى من ضمن الأسماء المطروحة، بحجة أنه عميل للولايات المتحدة على حد قولهم، مرددين هتافات "البيان مش مبين خمسة منهم واحد ميت".

من جانبه قام خالد تليمة، عضو ائتلاف شباب الثورة، أن الائتلاف يرفض فكرة تولى الدكتور كمال الجنزورى تشكيل الحكومة، ويطالب بتسليم السلطة فورا للمدنيين، على أن تتولى الحكومة بالتشكيل الذى طرحه الائتلاف، مضيفا أن الائتلاف قرر الاعتصام على رصيف مجلس الوزراء لحين تحقيق باقى المطالب، وقاموا بالفعل بالاستعداد بنصب الخيم وجلب البطاطين ولأطعمة، تمهيدا للاعتصام على رصيف مجلس الوزراء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*مؤيدو "العسكرى" يفضون وقفتهم منعا لتعطيل المرور*
*فض مؤيدو المجلس العسكرى وقفتهم التى أطلقوا عليها "انتفاضة الأغلبية الصامتة" لتأييد المجلس العسكرى، معلنين استعدادهم لتنظيم وقفة أخرى يوم الجمعة القادمة فى حالة استمرار متظاهرى التحرير فى اعتصامهم أو فى حالة محاولة عرقلة العملية الانتخابية التى من المقرر البدء فى المرحلة الأولى منها الاثنين القادم، مرددين هتافات "لا لا للتحرير مش عايزين التغيير"، ولا "إسرائيل ولا أمريكا الشعب المصرى واعى ليك".

وبدأ المتظاهرون فى تشكيل مجموعات لمناقشة عدد من أهالى العباسية الذين شاركوهم فى تأييد المجلس العسكرى اليوم، وذلك لإقناعهم بالانضمام إليهم. 

وأعلن مؤيدو العسكرى إلغاءهم فكرة الاعتصام التى كانوا قد أعلنوا عنها صباح اليوم، وذلك بعد أن طالبهم الكثيرون بإلغاء الفكرة حتى لا يعطلوا حركة المرور كما يفعل متظاهر التحرير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*"الألتراس" يضىء سماء التحرير بالشماريخ احتفالاً بملونية "حق الشهيد"*
*شارك أكثر من 6 آلاف من شباب الألتراس الأهلاوى والزملكاوى على طريقته الخاصة بمليونية "حق الشهيد" من خلال إطلاق الشماريخ فى الهواء، مما جعل سماء وسط البلد تضىء بالشماريخ، فى مشهد يبدو وكأنه كرنفال احتفالى رائع.

الأمر الذى أدى إلى مشاركة المتظاهرين المشاركين فى المليونية للاحتفال معهم، مرددين عدداً من الهتافات، ورفع الألتراس عدداً من الأعلام المصرية، بالإضافة إلى أعلام الأهلى والزمالك، مرددين أناشيدهم الخاصة بهم.

وطاف الألتراس ومعهم المتظاهرون أرجاء ميدان التحرير، بالمرور حول الصينية مروراً بمسجد عمر مكرم، وأخيراً شارع الشهداء "محمد محمود سابقاً"، يأتى ذلك فى مشهد أعاد البريق لميدان التحرير.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*نواره نجم لمينا دانيال: حقك جالك يا مينا يا دانيال في اربعينك.... اتعظوا بقى وبطلوا ترازوا في الاقباط دول غلابة ومالهمش الا ربنا وبياخد لهم حقهم *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*ألقت وزارة الداخلية، القبض على الملازم أول محمد صبحى الشناوى، المتهم باستخدام القوة وأسلحة قنص لاستهداف المتظاهرين، مما أسفر عن إصابة عدد كبير منهم بفقء فى العين، لسؤاله فى البلاغات المقدمة ضده وتتهمه بالتورط فى إصابة وقتل المتظاهرين.*


----------



## geegoo (25 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *صور■ يتم  توزيع استبيان بالتحرير لتوحيد المطالب بين المتظاهرين علي انتقال السلطة  لمجلس رئاسي مدني برئاسة ابو الفتوح والبرادعي وحسام عيسي ويقوم المتظاهرين  بالتوقيع عليها
> 
> 
> 
> ...



سؤال :
تكلفة طباعة ورقة مليون نسخة مثلا .. كام ؟ و مين اللي بيدفع ؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نواره نجم لمينا دانيال: حقك جالك يا مينا يا دانيال في اربعينك.... اتعظوا بقى وبطلوا ترازوا في الاقباط دول غلابة ومالهمش الا ربنا وبياخد لهم حقهم *


*المجد ليك يا رب انك خليت سيده مش من خرافك او قطيعك تشهد لنا بالحق...اتكلمت علي لسانها بالحق يا رب ...*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*القوى الوطنية تدعو لمليونية جديدة الأحد المقبل*
*دعا عدد من الحركات السياسية وائتلافات الثورة إلى مليونية جديدة الأحد القادم، للاحتجاج على تكليف الدكتور كمال الجنزورى بتشكيل الوزارة الجديدة.

وأشارت الحركات فى اجتماعها المنعقد مساء اليوم إلى التأكيد على شرعية ميدان التحرير فى اختيار رئيس حكومة الإنقاذ الوطنى، ورفض أى محاولات من المجلس العسكرى لإلغاء هذه الشرعية، وتبدأ المليونية فى الرابعة بعد ظهر الأحد بمسيرات من عدة مناطق بالقاهرة والجيزة إلى ميدان التحرير.

ومن جانب آخر، واصل معتصمو التحرير اعتصامهم أمام مجلس الوزراء لرفض حكومة كمال الجنزورى، وتقرر تنظيم مسيرات يومية من ميدان التحرير إلى مجلس الوزراء بشكل دورى حتى يتم الاستجابة إلى شرعية الميدان.

وتشمل تلك الحركات والقوى السياسية (ائتلاف شباب الثورة، وحركة من أجل الحرية والعدالة، والاشتراكيون الثوريون، وحملة دعم البرادعى، واتحاد شباب ماسبيرو، والتحالف الشعبى).*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*الجنزورى: الأولوية للوزراء الجدد.. والموجودون بالتحرير أولادى*
*قال الدكتور كمال الجنزورى، رئيس مجلس الوزراء الجديد، إن تكليفه بالوزارة من قبل المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة سبقه لقاءات متعددة مع المجلس، ووافق على قبول الوزارة حتى تتمكن مصر من تجاوز الوقع الراهن الذى يشير إلى ضعف مؤشرات الاقتصاد، لافتاً إلى أنه موجود غداً بمعهد التخطيط القومى بمدينة نصر للنقاش مع كافة الأطراف وسماع كل الآراء والإجابة على أى تساؤل حول الوزارة الجديدة. 

وأضاف الجنزوى - خلال اتصال هاتفى مع الإعلامية لميس الحديدى على قناة سى بى سى - أن الشعب المصرى أعطاه الكثير، ومازال يلقى معاملة حسنة من كافة القوى السياسية الموجودة، وكذلك على مستوى الشارع المصرى.

وأوضح الجنزورى، أن الاقتراض من الخارج أمر خارج نطاق اختصاصاته، ومتروك لتقدير المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، لافتاً إلى أنه يرى أن الإقتراض من البنك الدولى أفضل بكثر من الإقتراض من صندوق النقد الدولى. 

وعند سؤاله عن الرفض الذى اعلنه ميدان التحرير لحكومته أكد الجنزورى أنه لم ير هذا الرفض حتى الان بشكل واقعى وهناك من يقبل هذا وهناك من يرفض وكل من فى الميدان أولادى، ولابد أن ننظر إلى الرضا على مستوى الجمهورية، وانطباعات العامل والفلاح على تشكيل تلك الوزارة، خاصة أن معدلات الفقر اختفت خلال الفترة التى تم إسناد الوزارة لى وصعدت معدلات النمو بشكل كبير حينئذ.

وقال الجنزورى: سأكون من اسعد الناس عندما يكون هناك شباب فى التشكيل الجديد للحكومة ولم أبدا فى وضع معايير محددة لاختيار الوزراء حتى الآن، خاصة أنه ليس لى أى أعوان سواء داخل الحكومة الحالية أو خارجها، الوزراء الجدد سيكون القدر الأكبر منهم، والفيصل فى النهاية هو المصلحة العامة.

وتمنى الجنزورى خلال الاتصال الهاتفى أن يوفقه الله فى مهمته الجيدة الموكلة إليه، مهما كانت الفترة قصيرة ومحددة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*ع الجزيره مباشر الان لقطات من امام مجلس الوزراء للمعتصمين هناك*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 نوفمبر 2011)

* الجنزوى | هيكلة وزارة الداخليه لن تستغرق وقتاً طويلاً وفقاً لخبراتى السابقه*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*علاء الاسواني يعلن تشكيل المجلس الانتقالي برئاسة البرادعي ‎https://twitter.com/#!/search?q=#tahrirhttps://twitter.com/#!/search?q=#Nov25‏  هنزل الفيديو دلوقتي*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*58 حزباً وحركة: اختيار "الجنزورى" دليل على تجاهل الثوار 
 وصف 58 حزباً وحركة سياسية اختيار الدكتور كمال الجنزورى رئيساً لحكومة الإنقاذ الوطنى بأنها استمرار لنهج المجلس العسكرى فى تجاهل المطالب الحقيقية للثوار والسعى لتخطى إرادة الشعب والعبث بمستقبل الوطن، معتبرة أن ذلك القرار دليل جديد على تخبط المجلس العسكرى وفشله فى إدارة المرحلة الانتقالية أو التعبير عن نبض الشارع المصرى ولو من بعيد.

وشددت الكيانات الموقعة على البيان الصادر مساء الجمعة، على ضرورة نقل السلطة لسلطة مدنية منتخبة (برلمان ورئيس) فى موعد غايته منتصف إبريل 2012، والاستجابة لمطلب تشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطنى لها كافة الصلاحيات التنفيذية والتشريعية لإدارة المرحلة الانتقالية لحين نقل جميع الصلاحيات إلى سلطة منتخبة (برلمان ورئيس) فى موعد أقصاه منتصف إبريل 2012، مع عودة المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة للقيام بدوره الأصيل فى الدفاع عن الوطن والمشاركة فى صنع القرار من خلال وزارة الدفاع مع الحفاظ على رمزية القوات المسلحة.

وحددت الكيانات السياسية عدة مهام لحكومة الإنقاذ الوطنى، من بينها فتح تحقيق عاجل وإحالة كل المتورطين فى دماء الثوار لمحاكمات قضائية ناجزة، وإعلان وتنفيذ خطة أمنية واضحة للقضاء على الفوضى والبلطجة دون المساس بحرية وكرامة المواطنين وإعادة هيكلة وتطهير وزارة الداخلية من عناصر الفساد، وإعادة هيكلة الإعلام الحكومى ليعبر عن إرادة الشعب وتطهير كافة مؤسسات الدولة، وخاصة الإعلام، من عناصر الفساد وتشكيل لجان شعبية لسد الفراغ الأمنى بحيث تكون نواة لجهاز أمنى لحماية المجتمع والإعلان عن الاتحاد المصرى للجان الشعبية والاستعداد لتأمين المرحلة الانتقالية والانتخابات.

ووقع على البيان عدد من الحركات السياسية والأحزاب من بينها حركة شباب 6 إبريل الجبهة الديمقراطية واتحاد شباب الثورة واتحاد شباب ماسبيرو واتحاد قوى الثورة ومجلس أمناء الثورة والائتلاف الإسلامى الحر والائتلاف العام للثورة والتحالف المدنى الديمقراطى والجبهة الحرة للتغيير السلمى والدعوة السلفية بالعبور وائتلاف الشباب السلفى وتحالف القوى الثورية وصفحة ثورة الغضب المصرية الثانية وحركة كفاية وأحزاب التيار المصرى والحضارة والحرية والتنمية وعدد من المستقلين. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*متظاهرو العباسية يزيلون ملصقات الإخوان ومرشح مستقل يوزع بيانا ضدهم *
*قام بعض المتظاهرين بميدان العباسية بإزالة بعض الملصقات الانتخابية لعدد من أعضاء حزب الحرية والعدالة الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، فى محاولة منهم للتعبير عن رفضهم للمواقف التى تتبناها التيارات الإسلامية بعدم تأييد بقاء المجلس العسكرى فى السلطة.

ومن جانب آخر قام فريد الروبى، مرشح على مقعد العمال بدائرة الوايلى مستقل، بتوزيع منشورات يتهم فيها عمرو زكى مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة، وشريف شيخون مرشح حزب النور السلفى بتغطية ملصقاته وإخفائها.*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*السفير عبد الله الأشعل،على التلفزيون المصرى : تم دفع 400 جنيه لكل متظاهر لدعم المجلس العسكرى بالعباسية
ياريت حد يأكدلنا الخبر ده هل فعلا قال كده على التلفزيون المصرى ؟
*


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*ميدان التحــــــــــــرير الان !
 مع تحيات التليفزيون المصرى*​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*التلفزيون المصرى انهرده وصلى انه عمل انحراف اعلامى جديد
جاب ميدان التحرير من زاويتين مختلفين وكتب على  واحده العباسيه الان





معرفش صحة الصوره من عدمها
بس لو الصوره صحيحه اللى مكتوب عليها العباسيه هى التحرير لان العباسيه مكنش فيها خيام اطلاقاً
*


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*الاعداد فى تناقص مستمر فى العباسية *


* الفارق بين التحرير والعباسية *


*هو*

*الفارق بين صاحب المبدا*

* وكداب الزفة !!*​


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2011)

​


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​




*طب خدوا حتة بعيدة عن الصينية يا اغبية! 
  فين معلمين التزوير و تركيب المشاهد بتوع زمان؟؟ 
المهنة لمت ياجدعان!*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2011)

​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2011)

​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*يستمر  الاعتصام*

* ويستمر الهتاف في التحرير*

* ويستمر البكاء علي الشهداء*

* ويستمر  اعاده المسلسل الاجنبي*

* ( ضربه العسكري )*

* وتبقي مصر خراب *


*ويبقي الشعب في  سراب*

*وتبقي اسرائيل تشاهد ب إستغراب*

* والكل في صلاته يصلي ببكاء*

*علي وطن  يقتل *


*والقاتل يقول *


*انا افعل الصواب*
​ *وعجبى !!!*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2011)

​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*الكنيسة تفتح ابوابها للمسلمين بالصلاه داخلها 
هى دى مصر*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*هما دول المصريين*
​ *ولاااااااااد نكتة
*
*واحد  اخوانجي عرف ان مراته بتخونه*

* مع واحد زميله من الجماعة *


* فراح بيته و  دخل عليهم وقام مطلّقها و مشيهم *


* اخواته قالوله ماقتلتهمش ليه ؟ *

*قال ليهم*
*هو أنا مجنون*

* أخسر صوتين مضمونين في الانتخابات*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*سبحان الله *


* البعض يشعر بالغضب *


*لانخفاض اسعار اسهم البورصة *


* و يطالوبنا الا نغضب *


*لانهيار سعر الانسان في ميدان التحرير*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*العيسوي  : ماعندناش قناصة *


* المجلس : ما عندناش غاز *


*الاخوان : معندناش  رجالة *


* السيد البدوى : معنديش دم *


* الجنزورى: معنديش مرهم  للروماتزم*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*إذا شبّ حريقٌ في بيتك*

* ودعاك أحدهم للصلاة بدل إطفاء الحريق*

* فتأكد أنها دعوة *


*" خائن "*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*على فكرة
 لو قعدنا كل واحد فينا كده يتخيل انه 
مكان اللي اتصابوا وعيالهم  ماتوا
 وغمض كده وتخيل نفسه خمس دقايق
 الامور هتختلف جدا جدا جد*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*غني يا أحجار الميدان*
*  رجعوا الوحوش*
*  رجعوا الوحوش*
*  راجعين لأحضان الوطن*
*  نشبع حنان*
*  راجعين لزفات النعوش*
*  نفس الهتاف بيلمنا*
*  ولاعادش حاجة تهمنا*
*  صوت الوطن هو الأدان*
*  نادى الوطن مافيناش جبان*
*  حب الوطن فوق العروش*
*  فوق الجيوش*
*  ارفع أدان الثورة*
*  واللي يحوش يحوش*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*- لولا الأكل المسرطن و الميه الملوثة و السحابه السوده ... مكنوش قدروا يستحملوا الغاز لغاية دلوقتي لمدة 96 ساعة.

 - لولا الوقوف في طوابير العيش و طوابير التموين و طوابير التذاكر و .. الخ... مكنوش قدروا يقفوا علي رجليهم كل ده في الميدان.

 - لولا عدم وجود معامل في المدارس محترمه ... إتعودنا نعمل التجارب في  المطبخ و في الأخر بنطلع ميكسات ضد الغاز و خميرة بتركيز 5% و خل بنسبة كذا  و بصل و .. الخ
  ...
  - لولا فقر الشعب و إنه مش لاقي ياكل ... مكانوش قدروا يواصلوا كل ده من غير أكل.

 - لولا ان اكتر من 30% بطالة و مكملش تعليمة و مش لاقيين حاجه يعملوها ... مكنتش هتلاقيهم 24 ساعة واقفين رجاله في الميدان.

 - لولا اننا اتعودنا ندور علي كل حاجه بنفسنا ... مكانوش عرفوا مكان الأقنعة و مكانوش عرفوا مكان الكمامات و ازايز الرش البلاستك.

 - لولا طلاب كليات الطب بيضيعوا 10 سنين من عمرهم عشان يتخرجوا من الكلية  ... مكانوش قدروا يعالجوا 80 حالة في اليوم الواحد زي دلوقتي.

 - لولا ال3 سنين تجنيد إجباري و جري من الشرطه العسكرية ... مكانوش عرفوا يتصرفوا قدام جهاز الشرطة و الأمن المركزي.

 فعلاً، من اعمالكم سلط عليكم يا حكومات و رؤساء العار*


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*تشكيل مجلس استشارى لحكومة الإنقاذ بعضوية أبو الفتوح وصباحى*​*السبت، 26 نوفمبر  2011 - 02:07* 




*الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح*​ *كتب محمود سعد الدين* 
*ك**شفت مصادر مطلعة عن تشكيل مجلس استشارى معاون لحكومة الإنقاذ  الوطنى المشكلة من قبل ثوار التحرير، برئاسة الدكتور محمد البرادعى، يضم  اثنين من مرشحى الرئاسة المحتملين، وهما الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح،  وحمدين صباحى، إضافة إلى عدد من الشخصيات الوطنية أبرزهم الدكتور عبد  الجليل مصطفى، والدكتور محمد أبو الغار، والأديب علاء الأسوانى، والناشط  العمالى كمال أبو عيطة، والناشطة السياسية نوارة نجم، والمستشار زكريا عبد  العزيز.*​*وأضافت المصادر، أن المهمة الأساسية للمجلس الاستشارى هى تقديم كافة  الاستشارات لحكومة الإنقاذ مع التفكير بجدية مستمرة نحو ابتكار حلول جذرية  لحل مشاكل المجتمع أثناء مباشرة الحكومة لمهامها.*
*كانت القوى الثورية بميدان التحرير قد رفضت تكليف الدكتور كمال الجنزورى  بتشكيل حكومة الإنقاذ الوطنى لعدد من الاعتبارات، أبرزها كونه أحد رجال  مبارك لسنوات طويلة، فضلاً عن كبر سنه وعدم ملاءمته للفترة العصيبة التى  تمر بها مصر.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

أعضاء بـ«العسكرى»: القوات المسلحة «هداها الله» إلى عدم استخدام القوة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

زاهر: تأجيل الدورى إلى أجل غير مسمى بسبب أحداث «التحرير» خلال أيام

كده الالتارس هيزعل


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | مصر | تظاهر المئات من اهالي واحة سيوه مساء اليوم الجمعة 25 /11/2011 بميدان التحرير بوسط مدينة سيوه تضامنا مع المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير بالقاهرة وتنديدا للمارسات التي تقوم بها وزارة الداخليه من القتل الوحشي للمتظاهرين بميدان التحرير ومطالبين المجلس العسكري بالوفاء بتعهداته ومطالبين بان يتولي الحكومه خلال المرحلة القادمه احد الشخصيات المشهود لها بالكفاءة والنزاهة والقدرة علي تحقيق مطالب الجماهير وان يكون بصلاحيات كامله تاتي هذه التظاهرة استجابة للدعوة التي اطلقتها رابطة الامل من اجل سيوه افضل *


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | د. أبو الفتوح | تويتر | في حالة تشاور مستمر حول الخطوة القادمة من اجل توافق وطنى على حكومة الانقاذ مع السيد حمدين صباحي ود. البرادعي *


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*شهود عيان حول فض اعتصام مجلس الوزراء 26 نوفبمر*

[YOUTUBE]hzLF0-C7N2w[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد مصدر أمني عن فض اعتصام مجلس الوزراء 

[YOUTUBE]6iErdRLNwYc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*استشهاد الشاب احمد سيد سرور فى هجوم الامن على معتصمى مجلس الوزراء


[YOUTUBE]YFR8J6HH7_w&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​*​​​​


----------



## Twin (26 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *استشهاد الشاب احمد سيد سرور فى هجوم الامن على معتصمى مجلس الوزراء*
> 
> 
> 
> *[YOUTUBE]YFR8J6HH7_w&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]*​


*تعليق التلفزيون المصري علي الحادث*

*مراسل الأخبار يقول .....*
*إستشهاد الشاب احمد سيد وعمره 21 عام .... بسبب. كسور في الحوض بعد أن أصُتصدم بسيارة :hlp:*

*هو ال صدم السيارة .... السيارة واقفة في أمان الله وهو ال خبطها :smil8:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*"إسلاميو التحرير" يرفضون تكليف البرادعى برئاسة حكومة الإنقاذ*
*علم "اليوم السابع" أن القوى الإسلامية المشاركة فى اعتصام ميدان التحرير عقدت الآن اجتماعاً طارئاً لإعلان رفضها للنتائج التى أسفر عنها اجتماع القوى الثورية بتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطنى برئاسة الدكتور محمد البرادعى.

وأوضحت مصادر مطلعة، أن تجمع "الإسلاميون الأحرار"، الذى يضم 22 حركة إسلامية يستعدون لإصدار بيان خلال ساعات يعلنون فيه رفضهم لإسناد منصب رئيس الوزراء للبرادعى.

من جانبه، أكد الدكتور خالد سعيد منسق الجبهة السلفية، أن القوى الإسلامية فوجئت بإعلان البرادعى رئيساً للوزراء دون التوافق عليه، واتهم فى الوقت نفسه عدداً من القوى السياسية باستغلال غياب الإسلاميين عن الميدان للقفز على السلطة بحسب تعبيره.

وأضاف سعيد فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع": كنا اتفقنا على عدم إعلان أسماء لم يتم التوافق عليها، كما اتفقنا أيضاً على ألا يتم اختيار شخصيات لم تشارك فى أحداث ميدان التحرير، لكننا فوجئنا بهم يختارون البرادعى دون موافقتنا، رغم أنه لم ينزل إلى الميدان إلا بعد 48 ساعة من توقف نزيف الدماء.

وأشار إلى أنهم لن يقبلوا لأى فئة بتنصيب أى شخصية من تلقاء نفسها دون الرجوع لباقى القوى المشاركة فى الاعتصام.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*شباب الإخوان يطالبون قيادة الجماعة بمنحهم حرية الاختيار*
*وجه مجموعة من شباب الإخوان رسالة إلى متخذى القرار فى الجماعة طالبوا فيها باتخاذ قرار صريح بالسماح لشباب الجماعة بحرية الاختيار بين النزول إلى ميدان التحرير من عدمه.

وقالت الرسالة: "نحن مجموعة من شباب الإخوان المشاركين باعتصام ميدان التحرير منذ بداية الأحداث وحتى اليوم، اجتمعنا على ما تعلمناه من جماعتنا الموقرة من مفاهيم المبادرة والإيجابية، ونصرة المظلوم، ورد الظالم، والغيرة على دم الأبرياء والوقوف مع الحق.

وأضافت: "نحن إذ تحترم قرار الجماعة بعدم النزول بشكل رسمى، إلا أننا نرى فى نزولنا كأفراد يمثل واجبا والتزاما وطنيا يجب علينا الوفاء به، احتراماً للدماء التى أريقت والنفوس التى أزهقت ثمناً للحرية والكرامة، وانطلاقاً من هذا الموقف فإننا نهيب بمتخذى القرار فى الجماعة السماح للشباب صراحة فى حرية الاختيار بين النزول من عدمه".

وأعرب شباب الإخوان عن رغبتهم فى المشاركة كأفراد، وأشاروا إلى أن وجود شباب الإخوان داخل الميدان يمثل صوتاً عاقلاً يحتاج إليه الميدان.

وأضافوا: "نرجو من إخواننا مراجعة هذا الموقف والبناء عليه احتراماً لتاريخ الجماعة الوطنى المشرف وحرصاً على وحدة وترابط أبنائها".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*"العفو الدولية" توفد فريقاً لتقصى أوضاع حقوق الإنسان فى مصر*
*أعلنت منظمة العفو الدولية اليوم، السبت، أن فريقا لتقصى الحقائق تابعا للمنظمة موجود حاليا فى مصر، لتقصى أوضاع حقوق الإنسان خلال المظاهرات التى تشهدها القاهرة والإسكندرية وأماكن أخرى.

وذكر بيان صادر عن منظمة العفو الدولية، أن المنظمة تزمع كذلك مراقبة أوضاع حقوق الإنسان خلال الانتخابات المقرر أن تبدأ فى مصر بعد غد الاثنين، مشيراً إلى أن المنظمة نشرت تقريراً يوم الثلاثاء الماضى عن حقوق الإنسان فى مصر.

ويضم وفد المنظمة الموجود فى مصر حاليا كلاً من، سعيد حدادى مسئول الأبحاث الخاصة بمصر وكاتى ألين مديرة المنظمة فى لندن وأينا تين مدير الاتصالات فى المنظمة بالنرويج ومحمد لطفى الباحث فى شئون مصر بالمنظمة.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*مراسل التليفزيون المصري يتحدث عن منع المعتصمين موظفى التحرير من الدخول للعمل برغم ان اليوم اجازة رسمية !!*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*هدوء حذر فى التحرير واستمرار الاعتصام أمام مجلس الوزراء*
*سادت حالة من الهدوء الحذر فجر اليوم، السبت، ميدان التحرير، فيما واصل آلاف المتظاهرين اعتصامهم فى الميدان، كما نظم العشرات اعتصاماً أمام مجلس الوزراء لمنع دخول د.كمال الجنزورى، المكلف بتشكيل الحكومة، مقر المجلس، وسط مخاوف من اقتحام لفض الاعتصام أمام المجلس.

وفى ميدان التحرير، قام العشرات طوال الليل بتنظيف الميدان، وأطلقوا على شارع محمد محمود "شارع الشهداء"، كما وضعوا لافتة أخرى فى بدايته كتب عليها شارع "العيون الحرة".

وتباينت ردود الفعل فى الميدان على إعلان تشكيل حكومة الثورة من الميدان، والتى تتكون من الدكتور محمد البرادعى رئيساً للوزراء والدكتور حسام عيسى والمهندس أبو العلا ماضى نائبين له، حيث اجتمع ممثلون لقوى التيار الإسلامى وأعلنوا رفضهم التام لتولى البرادعى رئاسة الحكومة.

من ناحية أخرى، دعا عدد من الحركات السياسية إلى مليونية جديدة غدا "الأحد"، للاحتجاج على تكليف الدكتور كمال الجنزورى بتشكيل الوزارة الجديدة، داعين إلى أن تبدأ مليونية الغد فى الرابعة بعد ظهر الأحد بمسيرات من عدة مناطق بالقاهرة والجيزة إلى ميدان التحرير.

ودعت حركه شباب 6 أبريل (جبهة أحمد ماهر) لحضور مؤتمر صحفى فى الواحدة ظهر اليوم، السبت، بمقر الحركة بالدقى لإيضاح موقفها من الأحداث، ومن تعيين الجنزورى رئيساً للوزراء ومن استمرار الاعتصام وسبل التصعيد.

كما يعقد ائتلاف شباب الثورة وائتلاف الضباط مؤتمراً فى الموعد ذاته بمقر اتحاد الكتاب بالزمالك للإعلان عن خطط التهدئة بين الثوار فى ميدان التحرير.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

رئيس نادي القضاة يصف ثورتنا بالمؤامرة الدنيئة على الشعب المصري. هذا هو رئيس نادي القضاة الذين سوف يشرفون على الانتخابات.​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*الديلى تليجراف: البيت الأبيض يرفض خطة العسكرى للاحتفاظ بالسلطة*
*علقت صحيفة الديلى تليجراف على بيان البيت الأبيض الذى يحث فيه المجلس العسكرى بسرعة تسليم السلطة لحكومة مدنية، مشيرة إلى أن الإدارة الأمريكية ألقت بثقلها خلف المحتجين بعد أيام من اتخاذها مسارا حذرا بين المتظاهرين وحلفاءهم من جنرالات المجلس.

وقالت الصحيفة إنه فى بيان تم إعداده خصيصا ليصل للمتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير، طالب البيت الأبيض القادة العسكريين ضرورة نقل السلطة إلى إدارة مدنية ديمقراطية جديدة.

واعتبرت الصحيفة بيان البيت الأبيض بأنه تدخل من قبل إدارة أوباما التى ترفض خطة العسكرى للاحتفاظ بالسلطة إلى ما بعد الانتخابات البرلمانية، إذ إنه ينوى تسليمها بعد انتخاب رئيس للجمهورية فى يوليو 2012.

وأشارت الصحيفة إلى الموقف الأمريكى الذى أغضب المتظاهرين بمحاولات إدارة أوباما السير على خط رفيع بينهم وبين جنرالات المجلس. فعلى مدار الأسبوع الماضى اكتفى البيت الأبيض بدعوة الطرفين إلى ضبط النفس.

وطالما واجه الرئيس أوباما الانتقادات لبطئه فى الإعراب عن دعمه للإحتجاجات التى أطاحت بمبارك فبراير الماضى، ولكن انسحابه أخيرا من مساندة حليفه القديم كان حاسما فى الإطاحة بمبارك.

ومع ذلك ترى الصحيفة البريطانية أن بيان البيت الأبيض لن يحوز إعجاب عشرات الآلاف الذين احتشدوا بالتحرير أمس، لأنه على ما يبدو يقدم دعمه للحكومة الجديدة برئاسة الدكتور كمال الجنزورى التى يرفضها الميدان. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*"أبو الفتوح" و"البرادعى" و"صباحى" مستمرون فى التشاور حول حكومة إنقاذ *
*أكد الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، أنه فى حالة تشاور مستمر مع حمدين صباحى، والدكتور محمد البرادعى حول الخطوة القادمة من أجل توافق وطنى على حكومة الإنقاذ الوطنى.

وأوضح أبو الفتوح على صفحته على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر"، أنه مستعد للقيام بأى دور لخدمة الوطن، حفاظاً على التضحية التى قدمها الشهداء وحماية لمطالب الثورة، مؤكدا تأييده لمطالب الجماهير بتشيكل حكومة إنقاذ وطنى محل توافق بصلاحيات كاملة وسرعة نقل السلطة للمدنيين للخروج من الأزمة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*الجنزورى يواصل مشاوراته لتشكيل الحكومة ويلتقى عدد من القوى السياسية *
*وصل الدكتور كمال الجنزورى رئيس مجلس الوزراء الجديد إلى مكتبه بالمعهد القومى للتخطيط فى العاشرة والنصف من صباح اليوم السبت والتقى الدكتور سامى سعد زغلول الأمين العام لمجلس الوزراء.

وأكدت مصادر مقربة من الجنزورى أنه سيلتقى ممثلى عدداً من القوى السياسية وائتلاف شباب الثورة اليوم، وذلك فى إطار مشاورته لتشكيل الحكومة الجديدة، ومن المقرر أيضاً أن يلتقى الجنزورى لناشط السياسى وائل غنيم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*الداخلية: مصرع الشاب أمام مجلس الوزراء لم يكن مقصودا*
*نفى مصدر أمنى بوزارة الداخلية ما رددته بعض وسائل الإعلام صباح اليوم السبت، حول محاولة قوات الشرطة فض الاعتصام الموجود أمام مقر مجلس الوزراء بالقوة. 

وأكد المصدر على أن حقيقة ما حدث جاء نتيجة سير بعض سيارات الأمن المركزى التى كانت تُقل قوات الشرطة المتجهة لديوان وزارة الداخلية لتغيير الخدمات الليلية الموجودة بمحيط الوزارة بشارع قصر العينى، حيث فوجئت القوات بقيام بعض المعتصمين الموجودين بشارع قصر العينى باستيقاف السيارات وطلب عودتها وتغيير خط سيرها.

وقام الضابط المسئول والمرافق للقوات بالنزول والالتقاء بعدد من المعتصمين وإفهامهم بأنهم لم يأتوا لفض الاعتصام وأنهم فى طريقهم لوزارة الداخلية لتغيير الخدمات الليلية، وقد تفهموا ذلك وقامت السيارات بالفعل بالسير للخلف تمهيداً لعودتها من نفس الطريق بالاتجاه المعاكس.
وفى تلك اللحظات قامت مجموعات من الشباب بإلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف المشتعلة والحجارة على السيارات والقوات، مما أدى إلى إصابة بعض القوات وحدوث حالة ارتباك شديد واصطدام إحدى السيارات بطريق الخطأ بالمواطن/ أحمد سيد سرور أثناء رجوعها للخلف. 

وأكد المصدر على أن وزارة الداخلية تعرب عن أسفها لما حدث وتتقدم بخالص العزاء والاعتذار لأسرة المتوفى، وتؤكد على أنه فور حدوث الواقعة تم إخطار النيابة العامة لمباشرة التحقيقات اللازمة بشأنها، بالإضافة إلى قيام الوزارة بإجراء تحقيق داخلى لتحديد المسئوليات الإدارية بشأن تلك الواقعة .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*الجنزورى يلتقى 7 من شباب الثورة *
*التقى الدكتور كمال الجنزورى، رئيس الوزراء الجديد منذ قليل بـ7 من شباب الثورة والذين قدموا لهم تصورهم عن الوزارة الجديدة، وذلك عقب إعلان الجنزورى أمس، استقبال أى مقترحات من الشباب بشأن تشكيل الحكومة الجديدة.

وضم الوفد كل من "أحمد بدير وإسلام بكرى ويسرا الكلسلى وعبد الله سمير وأحمد يوسف وأحمد رشوان ومحمد خالد"، ومازال الاجتماع منعقدا، وذلك فى إطار التشاور بشأن الأسماء المقترحة لتشكيل الحكومة.*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]lW3TWzxj948[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*الجنزورى: عيسوى سيرحل و5 وزراء قدامى سيتم الإبقاء عليهم *
*أكد الدكتور كمال الجنزورى، رئيس حكومة الإنقاذ الوطنى، خلال اجتماعه بعدد من ممثلى ائتلافات شباب الثورة اليوم، أنه سيطلب تعديل المادة العاشرة من الدستور حتى يحصل على الصلاحيات التنفيذية لرئيس الجمهورية كاملة. 

وأشار الجنزورى إلى أن أول الذين سيتم الإطاحة بهم من الحكومة اللواء منصور عيسوى وزير الداخلية، مشيرا إلى أنه سيبقى على 5 من الوزراء القدامى فى حكومة الدكتور عصام شرف، إلا أنه لن يسميهم بأسمائهم، مؤكدا أن 70% من الوزراء الحاليين لا يعرف عنهم شيئاً.

وقال الجنزورى إنه لن يتم الاستعانة بأى وزير فى الحكومة الجديدة رغما عنه، مشيراً إلى أن اتصال هاتفى أجراه مع الدكتور محمد البرادعى ليلة أمس، مطالبا إياه بقبول الوزارة نزولا على رغبة الثوار فى حالة عرضه عليه من المجلس العسكرى، مؤكدا أن البرادعى قال له إنه مستعد للتعاون معه من أجل العبور بمصر إلى بر الأمان.

وأكد الجنزورى للمجتمعين أنه لن ينزل إلى ميدان التحرير، لأنه أجرى اتصالات هاتفية مع مختلف القوى السياسية الموجودة فى الميدان، وأنه سيحاول التوصل إلى توافق على المرشحين لتولى الحكومة الجديدة.

وأعلن أنه قام بطرح مبادرة لإنشاء مجلس استشارى من المتطوعين يضم عدداً من الشخصيات العامة مثل البرادعى وعبد المنعم أبو الفتوح وزويل وحمدين صباحى، وعدد من شباب الثورة لتنفيذ برامجه وخططه المستقبلية.

وقال إن عودة الأمن من أهم الأولويات التى يعمل عليها لأنه مرتبط باستقرار البلد وانتعاش النشاط الاقتصادى مرة أخرى، مشيرا إلى أنه التقى عدداً من ائتلاف ضباط الشرطة للحديث فى هذا الشأن.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*"البرادعى" يجتمع بأعضاء المجلس العسكرى لمناقشة تشكيل حكومة الإنقاذ *
*كشفت مصادر مطلعة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن الدكتور محمد البرادعى توجه صباح اليوم، السبت، إلى مقر المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، لمقابلة عدد من أعضاء المجلس، وتناقش معهم حول تشكيل حكومة الأنقاذ الوطنى.

وأشارت المصادر إلى أن المجلس العسكرى يدرس الأمر فى ظل تطور الأحداث على الساحة الداخلية والخارجية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*المشير طنطاوى اجتمع مع عمرو موسى والبرادعى اليوم*
*التقى صباح اليوم المشير حسين طنطاوى القائد العام، رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، كلا من عمرو موسى المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، والدكتور محمد البرادعى المدير السابق للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية.

وأشارت مصادر، إلى أن المشير ناقش الأحداث الداخلية، ومحاولة رآب الصدع فى الانقسامات الكبيرة، بالداخل، بجانب مناقشته، الضغوط الخارجية التى يتعرض لها المجلس، فى هذا الشأن.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*الجنزورى: مصر ستتحول إلى "صومال" جديدة إذا استمر الوضع الحالى*
*قال الدكتور كمال الجنزورى رئيس الوزراء المكلف بتشكيل الحكومة، إنه سيكون لدى مصر دستور جديد قبل 30 يونيو المقبل، مشيراً إلى أن أى بلد قوى لا بد أن يكون لديه خريطة سياسية وجهاز تشريعى قوى، ودستور حديث وقدرة على انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية.

صرح بذلك أسامة فرج المنسق العام لاتحاد شباب الثورة عقب لقائه مع الجنزورى، وأضاف أن الجنزورى أكد أن مصر ستتحول إلى صومال جديدة، إذا لم نقف خلفها وأن 25 مليون من الفلاحين وخلافه يسعون إلى أكل عيشهم ولا يرغبون فى استمرار الوضع الحالى.

وأكد الجنزورى أن الوضع الراهن وصل إلى كارثة حقيقية من 10 سنوات، منذ تكالب الجميع على خزانة "على بابا".

وقال إن عجز الموازنة الحالى جاء نتيجة ممارسات يوسف بطرس غالى وزير المالية الأسبق، وأنه سيسعى لتعديل الأوضاع، مشيرًا إلى أنه يقبل النقد البناء وليس الشتائم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | الاهرام | ائتلاف ضباط الشرطة: الجنزورى اجتمع معنا لترشيح وزير الداخلية الجديد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | القاهرة | جانب من الاعتصامات امام مجلس الوزراء ويهتفون " ارحل يا مشير الشعب خطير . ارحل يا عنان الشعب اتهان " #RNN*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*مصادر: الجنزورى يجرى مشاورات مع أبو شقة لتولى "العدل" ومنير للسياحة*
*كشفت مصادر مطلعة، أن الدكتور كمال الجنزورى المكلف برئاسة مجلس الوزراء يجرى مشاورات حالياً مع كل من منير فخرى عبد النور وزير السياحة الحالى، والمستشار بهاء الدين أبو شقة نائب رئيس حزب الوفد، وتتضمن المشاورات استمرار منير فخرى عبد النور فى منصبه وزيرا للسياحة، نظراً للنجاحات التى حققها مؤخراً فى الوزارة.

وتضمنت المشاورات كما أوضحت المصادر، ترشيح المستشار بهاء أبو شقة لحمل حقيبة وزارة العدل باعتباره من رجال القضاء السابقين، ومن أكبر المحامين الجنائيين ،وترافع فى العديد من القضايا الكبرى ،ورفضه الدفاع عن الرئيس مبارك وأحمد عز رغم الإغراءات المالية التى عرضت عليه.*


----------



## zezza (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*فى حاجة النهاردة فى العباسية ولا الجو هادى ؟؟!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2011)

zezza قال:


> *فى حاجة النهاردة فى العباسية ولا الجو هادى ؟؟!*



*محدش جايب سيرتهم خالص
مفيش دلوقتى تغطيه غير للتحرير وشارع رئاسة الوزراء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | مصر | متابعات | موسى: أدعو لمنح فرصة للجنزورى.. ولقائى بالمشير تناول سبل حل الأزمة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | مصر | الجنزوري : لم أبدأ مشاورات تشكيل الحكومة حتى الآن لكن استمع لوجهات النظر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | تويتر | خالد أبو النجا : الاعتصام مستمر و إذا كانت الانتخابات ستبدأ سنذهب ننتخب و نكمل إعتصامنا-حقوقنا لن تضيع-عزل المجلس المجرم و محاكمته مطلبنا الدائم*


----------



## zezza (26 نوفمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *محدش جايب سيرتهم خالص
> مفيش دلوقتى تغطيه غير للتحرير وشارع رئاسة الوزراء*



*الحمد لله اخويا مُصر ينزل اجتماعه فى الكاتدرائية 
و الجو يقلق الصراحة ... ربنا يحافظ على ولاده*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*اتحاد الثورة يقرر تكوين مجلس رئاسى ثورى وتشكيل برلمان الثورة 
السبت، 26 نوفمبر 2011 - 17:10

قرر اتحاد الثورة المصرية، فى بيان صادر عنه اليوم، تكوين مجلس رئاسى ثورى مكون من 9 أفراد، بينهم ممثل للقوات المسلحة، وتكوين مجلس شورى الرئاسة، على أن يضم جميع رؤساء الائتلافات الشبابية.

وطالب البيان بتكوين مجلس المحافظين، على أن يتم انتخابهم من مجلس شورى الرئاسة، وتكوين مجالس المحليات من الثوار.

وأشار البيان إلى أنهم سيتقدمون بإعلان مجلس رئاسى ثورى، مؤكدين على قدرتهم على إدارة البلاد، على أن يكون هذا المجلس هو نواة حكم الشورى وصوت الشعب فى الانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة، وجاء فى نهاية البيان توقيع من قبل من رشحهم الاتحاد لهذه المجالس.

وفى سياق متصل أعلن محمد عواد، المنسق العام للاتحاد، أنه سيتم إجراء الانتخابات بميدان التحرير لتشكيل برلمان الثورة بالتوازى مع الانتخابات البرلمانية التى سيتم إجراؤها بعد غد الاثنين، وسيقوم بترشيح عدد من الثوار بالميدان ليمثلوا برلمان الثورة.*


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ونقل أسرته بعد محاولة حرق منزله ..*
*التحفظ على الضابط المتهم بفقء عيون المتظاهرين فى
"مكان سيادى" *​ *السبت، 26 نوفمبر  2011 - 16:49*​ 
*




                            الضابط المتهم*​*كتب محمود المملوك* *قالت مصادر مطلعة، إن وزارة الداخلية تتحفظ على الملازم أول محمد  صبحى الشناوى، المتهم باستخدام القوة وأسلحة قنص لاستهداف المتظاهرين، فى  مكان سيادى خوفاً من تعرض حياته للخطر واستهدافه من قبل الثوار، خاصة بعد  إصابته لعدد كبير منهم بفقء فى العين.*
*وأضافت المصادر لـ"اليوم السابع"، أنه تم نقل أسرة المتهم من سكنهم القديم  إلى مكان مجهول بعد أن تردد عليهم عدد من المتظاهرين لمحاولة حرق المنزل.*
*من جهة أخرى، قال مصدر قضائى رفيع المستوى لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن النيابة  ستبدأ التحقيق مع المتهم خلال ساعات، بتهم القتل الخطأ وإصابة المتظاهرين  سلمياً، فى موعد ومكان لن يتم تحديدهما أيضاً حرصاً على سلامة وحياة  الضابط.*
*كان النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، أمر بضبط وإحضار الشناوى،  بعد أن وزع متظاهرو التحرير، منذ أيام منشوراً يحمل صورة أحد ضباط الداخلية  يحمل فى يده بندقية آلية، ومتهم بقتل وإصابة المتظاهرين فى أعينهم، خلال  اليومين الماضيين بالقصد، ورصد المنشور مكافأة مالية قدرها 5 آلاف جنيه لمن  يعثر على الضابط صاحب الصورة المتهم فى إصابة وقتل المتظاهرين، كما وضعوا  رقم هاتف محمول للتواصل معهم.*
*ونشر عدد من النشطاء السياسيين والمدونين صوراً للضابط على صفحات الفيس  بوك مكتوباً عليها مطلوب حياً أو ميتاً، ويقوم فيها الضابط بترصد إصابة  المتظاهرين فى أعينهم.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*بتهم القتل الخطأ وإصابة المتظاهرين سلمياً، ​**نعمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم ازاى يعنى قتل خطأ
يعنى مش فاهمه هو كان بينشن ع عينهم كان قاصد يهزر معاهم يعنى ولا ايه
كلام مستفز *


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*أبو سعدة ينسحب من الكتلة المصرية اعتراضا على قوائم الكنيسة *​ * السبت، 26 نوفمبر  2011 - 15:57*​ *





حافظ أبو سعدة*​ *كتب أحمد مصطفى* 
*أعلن المحامى حافظ أبو سعدة عضو المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان،  انسحابه من الكتلة المصرية، مرجعا ذلك إلى قيام الكتلة بنشر إعلانات حول  كافة مرشحى الكتلة فى الانتخابات الفردى والقوائم، وجرى وضع اسم أبو سعدة  كمرشح لمقعد الدائرة التاسعة، فى حين أنه مرشح فردى فئات بالدائرة الثامنة،  وعندما قام بالاتصال لتصحيح الوضع وعدوه بأنه سيتم تصحيحه لكن لم يتم أى  شىء. 
وأضاف أبو سعدة: "فوجئت بالأمس بإعلان القوائم الخاصة بالكنيسة، وجرى فيها  استبعادى من الأسماء، وإن كنت أؤكد أننى أرفض وبشدة استخدام دور العبادة فى  أعمال الانتخابات، لأن دور العبادة لم تخلق للسياسة والانتخابات، فالسياسة  والانتخابات مكانها الأحزاب والعمل بالشارع مع المواطنين".
وقال أبو سعدة إنه بصدد إرسال خطاب بهذا الأمر إلى حزب المصريين الأحرار، الذى قام بنشر الإعلان الخاص بأسماء الكتلة.*
*تعليقى*
*ماذا فعلت للاقباط يا ابو سعده طوال تاريخك الحقوقى على الاقل ماسبيرو
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *أبو سعدة ينسحب من الكتلة المصرية اعتراضا على قوائم الكنيسة *​ * السبت، 26 نوفمبر  2011 - 15:57*​ *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ابو سعده تم اعتقاله لمدة 18 يوما  بسبب دفاعه عن الأقباط فى قضية الكشح لكن بالتاكيد الكنيسه عندها اسبابها ف تجاهل اسمه دى لو كانت حقيقه يعنى*


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*متظاهرو الصف الأول فى محمد محمود
.. عزيمة  لا تنقطع.. 
محمود لم يمنعه احتراق قدمه من مواجهة الأمن 6 أيام
 كريم: 
"مش  همشى غير لما أتأكد من تطبيق العدل وأتعامل كإنسان"
 ومحمد:
 "الثورة  تغتصب والعدو شرس"*​ 
*السبت، 26 نوفمبر  2011 - 17:04*​ 



*الاشتباكات فى شارع محمد محمود - صورة ارشيفية*​ *كتب آية نبيل ومحمد عوض *
*لم يخشوا طلقات النيران ولا غاز القنابل، ولم يهتزوا من تساقطهم  واحدا تلو الآخر، لم يستسلموا لاتهامهم بالبلطجة، ولم يسلموا أنفسهم  للسياسة، لكل منهم أحلامه التى تكتشف فى حديثك معهم أنها بسيطة لدرجة تدفعك  للتساؤل، "لماذا يندفع هؤلاء إلى الوقوف فى الصفوف الأولى فى شارع محمد  محمود معرضين للموت وإصابات تصل إلى حد فقدان أعينهم وحياتهم؟".*
*شباب وأطفال وكهول، منهم السليم والمريض وذوى الاحتياجات الخاصة، منهم  الجاهل والمتعلم، القادر والفقير، المسيس وغير المسيس، لكل منهم حلم بسيط  جاء به إلى ميدان التحرير، وهو البحث عن الكرامة الإنسانية لا يفارق  ألسنتهم حمد الله، ورغم الظلم والقهر الذى يشعرون به للدرجة التى تجعلهم  يقفون على خط النار إلا أنهم أكثر الناس تفاؤلاً وأملاً بأن مصر هتبقى  أحسن.*
*فى الصفوف الأولى من الميدان، وأمام نيران قوات الأمن العديد من القصص  أبطالها ليسوا من الساسة التى تخطفك عباراتهم البراقة خلف الميكروفونات  داخل الغرف المكيفة، وليسوا من الوصوليين الذين يريدون أن يظهروا فى  الأضواء من أجل منصب أو حفنة من الأموال، فهؤلاء هم من كون صفا "الحجارة  والنيران" أمام رجال الأمن والشرطة التى تعرف فعلا حجم صلابتهم. *
*"محمود"، 22 سنة، عامل فى حمام سباحة، يقف فى الصف الأول منذ مساء يوم  السبت، "رجله محروقة" على حد قول أحد الأطباء فى المستشفى الميدانى الذى  قابلناه فيه، بسبب القنابل التى تطلقها قوات الأمن، ورغم ذلك يرفض أن ينسحب  من الصف الأول.*
*ملامح محمود تشبه الكثير من الشباب الذين ظهروا فى شارع محمد محمود، يغطى  وجهه غبار الأدخنة المتصاعدة من القنابل وتشوه ملابسه دماء "إخوته" الذين  تساقطوا بجانبه بسبب الاختناق من الغاز أو الرمى بالرصاص الحى والمطاطى،  يحاول أن يتماسك لكى ينقلهم إلى أقرب مستشفى ميدانى، عمله بحمام السباحة فى  أحد الأندية أكسبه القدرة على القيام بالإسعافات الأولية.*
*6 أيام عجز لهيب قنابل الأمن المركزى عن منع محمود أن يواصل كفاحه من أجل  "الحرية"، قائلا، "مفيش حاجة اتغيرت، الناس ماتت فى يناير ولم نشعر  بالحرية، ما زال تعامل الأمن بنفس الطريقة السابقة، اللى بيدافعوا عن  مستقبل أحسن يتحاكموا عسكريا فى أسبوع واللى قضوا على الشعب ممكن يطلعوا  براءة وعايشين فى خمس نجوم، سايبين البلطجية فى الشوارع ويقولوا مفيش أمان،  أنا مش حاسس بأى أمل من اللى موجودين فى الحكم حاليا ولازم نغيره وإلا من  الأفضل إن أموت".*
*محمود يبرر عدم خوفه من الموت بأنها ليست شجاعة، قائلا، "معنديش حاجة أخاف  عليها، إحنا مش لاقين نتعالج، لو دخلت مستشفى عام اخرج منه أكثر مرضا وإما  الذهاب إلى مستشفى خصوصى ووقتها يبقى يجب أن أدفع 100 ألف، أجيب منين  ومرتبى لا يتجاوز 300 جنيه أصرف بهم على كل عائلتى، كنت بخرج من مدرستى  الثانوية ألاقى أمين شرطة يمسكنى عشان شكلى مش عاجبه يعملى محضر تحرى  والبطاقة تكون معايا عشان اخرج وأقوله أبوس إيدك ورجلك يقولى ادفع.. هات  الشاى بتاعنا".*
*ويضيف، "إحنا كنا مغيبين، شغلوا عقولنا بالمخدرات والتفاهات لإلهائنا عن  حقوقنا فى البلد اللى سرقوها، لدرجة أن الناس ولعت فى كل حاجة وتركوا شركة  الدخان لأنهم عارفين إن ده كيفهم، أنا عايز أعيش فى أمان وأكل لقمة نظيفة  وأحس أن الناس دى بتخاف عليا فعلا، مش عشان مصلحتهم".*
*محمود ينتمى إلى حزب "الشعب"، على حد قوله، قائلا، "إحنا أبسط مما يتخيلون،  لكن المجلس مش هيعرف يضحك علينا تانى ولو كانوا طمعانين فى الحكم لأنهم  قدموا التحية إلى الشهداء فقد أضافوا إليهم المئات وقالوا إنهم بلطجية، كنا  بننضف الشارع بعد ما قالولنا إن الداخلية هتوقف الضرب وإحنا بنسجد فى صلاة  المغرب ضربوا علينا قنبلة، عشان كده مش همشى غير لما أحس إنى بنى آدم وإن  أخويا دمه رجع.*
*كلمات محمود التى انتهت ببكائه "حزنا" على ما يراه من أطفال يتساقطون  بجانبه وجثث ملقاة فى القمامة، هى نفسها التى دفعت كريم ذى الـ19 عاما من  بولاق الدكرور أن يقف فى الصف الأول لأنه "مش أحسن من اللى ماتوا وضيعوا  حياتهم عشان البلد تتقدم"، على حد قوله.*
*كريم، الذى انتقل إلى حراسة أحد المستشفيات الميدانية بعد أن توقف الضرب،  يوم الخميس، قال، "أنا لو أقف طوال الأيام لكى أحرس الأطباء لن أتعب ولن  أتراجع، ولو الضرب رجع سأعود من جديد إلى الصف الأول لأن مفيش حاجة أخاف  عليها والمستقبل مش موجود عشان أعيش عشانه، إحنا مش مبسوطين إننا بنضرب فى  بعض لأن المصرى لا يقتل أخاه، لكننا لازم نحمى الميدان".*
*كريم ينفى بشدة هدف المتظاهرين من اقتحام الداخلية وهو النفى الذى ينفيه كل  من فى الميدان قائلا، "لو عايزين نقتحمها أمامنا الكثير من المداخل  الأخرى، وحياتنا بتضيع لكى لا يستطيعوا فض الاعتصام، وبالتالى التخلى عن  مطالبنا، أنا بضرب رغم أن العساكر صعبانين عليا لأنهم مجبرين على تنفيذ  الأوامر ورفضها يحيلهم إلى المحاكمة العسكرية".*
*قسوة الحياة هى الدافع المشترك بين كريم ومحمود، قائلا، "الظلم وحش محدش  معاه 80 ألف جنيه عشان يشترى شقة من راتبه إلا إذا سرق، والتعليم غير  متوافر لكل الناس بما جعلنى أخرج من المدرسة منذ الصف الثالث 3 إعدادى لأن  والدى لا يستطيع الإنفاق علينا".*
*يختتم كريم حديثه قائلا، "مش همشى من التحرير إلا حينما أشعر بأن الحاكم  عادل وهيتعامل مع المصرى بأنه إنسان له حقوق كما عليه واجبات".*
*"محمد الصعيدى"، 21 سنة، السنة الرابعة طب قصر العينى، نزل إلى الميدان  كمتظاهر وكطبيب فى أحد المستشفيات الميدانية، محمود وجد نفسه على بعد أمتار  من مواجهة قوات الأمن فى الصف الأول.*
*محمد الصعيدى اكتشف أن وجودهم فى عمق الشارع الملتهب ضرورى لأنه المدخل  الواسع لقوات الأمن المركزى لترويع المعتصمين، ولذلك قرر المتظاهرون تكوين  دروع بشرية لسد مدخل الشارع، ويقول لا نقصد أبدا أن نصل إلى وزارة الداخلية  كما تدعى الشرطة وكل ما نريده منع وصولهم للميدان، ولكنهم يصطنعون هذه  الحجة ليبرروا وجودهم لحماية مواقفهم. *
*يفسر الصعيدى تقدم المتظاهرين فى عمق الشارع إلى أنهم فطنوا إلى مسافات  إطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع وفضلوا أن يستقبلوا هم مدى القنابل على أن  تصل إلى ميدان التحرير وتفرق المعتصمين، وهنا فى رأيه يكمن تحضر المصرى  الذى يرى صديقه يقتل بجواره ويصر على سلمية الثورة ويواجه الرصاص والقنابل  المسيلة بالحجارة.*
*كمتظاهر رأى بجواره شباب غير مسيس لا يفكر سوى فى حماية فكرة الثورة  بداخله، لأنه يؤمن بأن الثورة فكرة فى الأساس إن آمنت بها أصبحت تملك  الأدوات لتنفيذها، لأن البلد يغتصب والأغلبية صامتة والعدو الشرس وأبسط  حقوقه أن يقول لا.*
*أعجب ما رآه محمد الصعيدى فى محمد محمود أطفال الشوارع الذين ساعدوه على  إبعاد القنابل بعد سقوطها وحمل المصابين يقول إنه لا فارق لديهم بين الموت  والحياة طالما لا يعاملون بكرامة، ولا يجدون سبيلا لحياة كريمة، مشهد آخر  زاده إصرارا على الوجود فى ميدان بجملة سمعها من شاب يبعد فتاة عن مدخل  شارع محمد محمود إلى قلب الميدان ويقول لها، "خليكى أنتى هنا علشان لما  نموت نحن الفقراء يبقى المتعلمون يبنون البلد".*
*لا يستطيع الصعيدى التفريق بين إن كان هذا الشاب ارتجلها بالصدفة أو قرأها  على الإنترنت وأعادها لأنه يؤمن بها، ولكنه لا يفكر فى الجملة كثيرا لأنه  يعتقد أنها دليل على قمة تحضر المصريين.*
*يوما الأربعاء والخميس بدل موقعه ليصبح طبيبا متطوعا فى المستشفى الميدانى  بجوار مسجد عمر مكرم، وزاد رغبته فى النزول إصابة طبيب زميل له اسمه بلال  فى رأسه بالحجارة أدت إلى فقدان فى الذاكرة، ولكنه قد تعافى بالعلاج، وأضاف  بلال سببا آخر لنزول محمد الصعيدى للميدان والدخول للصفوف الأولى لمحمد  محمود يتبدل دوره بين طبيب ومتظاهر قد يتحول إلى مصاب، ولا يهتم فالثورة  أهم.*
*"محمود عنتر"، 17 سنة، رفض الحديث فى البداية عن اشتراكه فى الصف الأول  قائلا، "إحنا مش أبطال واللى بنعمله مش حاجة غريبة لأن حق البلد علينا أننا  ندافع عنها وإلا نتخلى عن تقدمها، أنا معرفش فى السياسة لكنى أريد أن تكون  بلدى أفضل".*
*لم يقتنع محمود فى رواية حكايته فى الصف الأول إلا بعد أن تأكد أنها قد  تكون رسالة إلى الموجودين فى المنازل أو الرافضين لميدان التحرير، قائلا،  "أنا صغير لكن أدرك أننا لو سبنا البلد أكثر من ذلك الوقت مع العسكر دون أى  تقدم هتضيع ويبقى قضيت على مستقبلى، فيه أطفال بيدخلوا يضربوا فى الأمن  لأن لديهم غل كبير من سوء المعاملة التى كانت توجهها لهم وهما مالهمش ذنب  فى تدهور مستواهم وخروجهم فى بيئة تملأها الاستغلالية والجهل، أنا بكون  خايف على اللى واقف جمبى أكتر منى، محدش يرضى بالناس اللى بتموت، ومينفعش  انى اقعد فى بيتى وأنا مش حاسس بالأمان".*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*اتحاد الثورة يقرر تكوين مجلس رئاسى ثورى وتشكيل برلمان الثورة *​*السبت، 26 نوفمبر  2011 - 17:10* *




شباب الثورة فى التحرير*​ *كتبت إيمان على ومحمود عبد الغنى ومحمد رضا وهانى الحوتى* 
*قرر اتحاد الثورة المصرية، فى بيان صادر عنه اليوم، تكوين مجلس  رئاسى ثورى مكون من 9 أفراد، بينهم ممثل للقوات المسلحة، وتكوين مجلس شورى  الرئاسة، على أن يضم جميع رؤساء الائتلافات الشبابية.*
*وطالب البيان بتكوين مجلس المحافظين، على أن يتم انتخابهم من مجلس شورى الرئاسة، وتكوين مجالس المحليات من الثوار.*
*وأشار البيان إلى أنهم سيتقدمون بإعلان مجلس رئاسى ثورى، مؤكدين على قدرتهم  على إدارة البلاد، على أن يكون هذا المجلس هو نواة حكم الشورى وصوت الشعب  فى الانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة، وجاء فى نهاية البيان توقيع من قبل من  رشحهم الاتحاد لهذه المجالس.*
*وفى سياق متصل أعلن محمد عواد، المنسق العام للاتحاد، أنه سيتم إجراء  الانتخابات بميدان التحرير لتشكيل برلمان الثورة بالتوازى مع الانتخابات  البرلمانية التى سيتم إجراؤها بعد غد الاثنين، وسيقوم بترشيح عدد من الثوار  بالميدان ليمثلوا برلمان الثورة.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | متابعات | الجزيرة مصر : الجنزوري طلب من ائتلاف ضباط الشرطة ترشيح وزير الداخلية الجديد على أن يكون لواء صغير السن نظيف اليد 

منين يا جنزورى ؟؟؟؟ مفيش عند مصر لواء بالمواصفات دى .... شوف حاجة صينى *


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*سؤال وجية 
هل يستطيع رئيس الوزراء تغير وزير الدفاع ؟
اذا استطاع اذن له صلاحيات كامله
اذ لم يستطيع
فهو خيال مأتة
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*أسماء محفوظ تعلن انسحابها من الانتخابات وتمسكها باعتصام التحرير ‎*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*الجنزورى  تعليقا على عامل السن: لا اعتقد ان السن عائق ( أنا مش جاى أشيل حديد ) ‎*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الجنزورى  تعليقا على عامل السن: لا اعتقد ان السن عائق ( أنا مش جاى أشيل حديد ) ‎*



*كده شعبولا هيزعل 
ازاي مش هيشل حديد ويناير جاي اهو 
ناقص كمان يقولي لسه مبطلش السجاير 
هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*حركة 6 أبريل تطالب بتأمين الإنتخابات وتدعو لمليونية جديدة غدا الأحد إعتراضا علي إستمرار العسكري*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*   						بالصور.المصريون بفرنسا "الفلول" منعونا من التصويت 



*
* 



​ *​* 
  
  		منذ 9 دقيقة 22 ثانية  		 
 	تظاهر أكثر من 4000 مصري من المقيمين في فرنسا ضد  استمرار سيطرة "الفلول"  وبقايا الحزب الوطني على سفارة فرنسا في باريس  وعدم تسهيل اجراءات التصويت  بالانتخابات البرلمانية.
 	كما تضامن المتظاهرون مع مع متظاهرو التحرير ضد الحكم العسكري ورفض تشكيل الجنزوري للحكومة الجديدة.




​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​


الوفد​​* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*مش هتصدق البورصة خسرت قد ايه بعد احداث التحرير





*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*متظاهرو التحرير يمنعون حملة دعم «أبو إسماعيل» من نصب منصة في الميدان

 





 							Sat, 11/26/2011 - 18:30
 




   								فوجئ الشباب المعتصم  في ميدان التحرير مساء  اليوم السبت بسيارتين  كبيرتين تحملان مجموعة من   السماعات الكبيرة ومنصة  تحاول دخول الميدان،  واكتشفوا أنها لحملة دعم  حازم  صلاح أبو إسماعيل  المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة  الجمهورية، إلا أن الشباب  تصدوا  لها ومنعوها من  الدخول إلى الميدان،  وأخذوا يهتفون: مش عايزين  منصة..  المرادي بجد.. مش  هانسبها لحد.
وحاول أنصار المرشح المحتمل إقناع الشباب إلا أنهم فشلوا في ذلك ومازال     آلاف الشباب يمنعون تقدم السيارات التي تحمل المنصات من ناحية مسجد عمر     مكرم مما يدفعها للتراجع.* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه حلوه 



**أحد أصحاب المحلات يمتنع عن البيع للأخوان أعترضاً منة على سياستهم الحالية*

*

*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*سالوا المشير ايه الضمان  ان الانتخابات مش هتتزور 
رد عليهم  : أنا أقتل اه - أسحل أه - أكذب أه - أدهس الناس أه - أكشف عذرية البنات أه
  - إنما أزور الإنتخابات, أهو دا إللى مش ممكن ابدا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*



* ​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 نوفمبر 2011)

* الانتخابات هتتعمل على يومين تفتكر لسهولة الانتخاب ولا لسهولة التزوير ؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - متابعات تليفزيونية -
 اللواء شاهين: لا تأجيل للانتخابات فى القاهرة والإسكندرية*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*شاهين: مندوبى المرشحين فى اللجان سيكونون شهود على نزاهة الانتخابات*



*شاهين: صناديق الانتخابات ستكون عليها حراسة من الشرطة والجيش*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*اللواء شاهين : بعض البلطجية انضموا للمتظاهرين فى احداث التحرير الاخيرة*
​


----------



## grges monir (26 نوفمبر 2011)

انا كرهت كلمة مليونية دى
الواحد حاسس ان لوكسب مليون جنية هايكرهة بسبب اسمة هههههه
بصراحة الفوضى بقت بلاحدود ولاانتخابات هاتجيب استقرار ولاغيرة  الواحد حاسس ان الموضوع دة هايطول كتير للاسف


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*اللواء شاهين : هناك ايادى خفية تحاول هدم البلد*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

اللواء شاهين : تحقيقات التمويل الخارجى ستكشف عن مفاجات .. قريبا
اللواء شاهين : القضاة الذين اعتذروا عن الإشراف على الانتخابات لهم أسبابهم الخاصة​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*شاهين: تحقيقات أحداث التحرير أثبتت أن وراءها محرضين تلقوا أموال من جهات غير معلومة*



* مينا يا بطل " واخد بالك يا عمر "*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*اللواء شاهين : شرف حصل على كافة الصلاحيات*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*البرادعي : التقيت طنطاوي ولكننا لم نتفق*


http://www.egynn.com/?cat=12— 26 نوفمبر 2011 (1 ساعة مضت)        



 
كتب: محمد فؤاد أكد الدكتور محمد البرادعى المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة جمهورية مصر العربية  اليوم السبت 26 نوفمبر 2011 علي لسان المكتب الاعلامي الخاص به انه التقى  المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي رئيس المجلس الاعلي للقوات المسلحة اليوم .
 وأضاف انه قام بالاتصال بكافة الأطراف المعنية لتفعيل مطالب الثورة.
 واشار بان لقائه اليوم بالمشير حسين طنطاوى رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ونائبه الفريق سامى عنان لبحث هذه المطالب. 
 وأكد المكتب أنه لم يحدث حتي الآن أى اتفاق بشأن المرحلة المقبلة، وأن  الاتصالات مازالت مستمرة من جانب الدكتور البرادعي لتحقيق مطالب الثوار.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو   || شاهد سؤال  الاعلامي وائل الابراشئ لجميلة اسماعيل عن خوف الكنيسة والاقباط من ضياع  الدولة المدنية في مصر وشاهد ماذا ترد عليه وتقول منذ لحظات علي الهواء








*[YOUTUBE]DjqsY3qbBxk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*اللواء شاهين : الصياغة الاولى لقانون افساد الحياة السياسية كانت غير دستورية !*



*اللواء شاهين : لم ولن يصدر اى قانون استثنائى !!*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Xqvr2Q0JPco[/YOUTUBE]
*38 مليون فى التحرير :hlp:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*اللواء شاهين : المجلس العسكري لا يحتاج لتنظيم مظاهرات لتأييده، والشعب المصري بالكامل يؤيد المجلس العسكري*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*منصور العيسوى : الضابط الذى قاد السيارة التى دهست الشهيد أحمد اليوم كان أجازة الأمس ولم يكن يعلم ان هناك اعتصام فى هذا الشارع*



*حد مصدق الكلام ده ؟*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*«مجدى الجلاد» يعتذر عن منصب وزير الإعلام*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

* أحمد حرارة يقود المتظاهرين أمام مجلس الوزراء*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*تحقيقات المبادرة المصرية للحقوق الشخصية: رصاص الداخلية استهدف إحداث عاهات مستديمة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*وائل قنديل : الجنزوري التزم الصمت عندما كان الصمت جريمة والكلام فريضة واجبة على كل محب لهذا البلد*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*اللواء  شاهين : دستوريا وقانونيا ليس لمجلس الشعب سلطة على الحكومة المعينة من  قبل المجلس العسكرى ولا يستطيع مجلس الشعب المنتخب سحب الثقة منها*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو | هام جداا شاهد الوزارة الجديدة وشاهد اسامي الوزراء الجدد







*[YOUTUBE]z53LpUXMMvg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــام جــــــــــــــــــــــداً  
 أين ذهب السيفان يا إخوان؟

بقلم فاطمة ناعوت نقلاً عن اليوم السابع  
لا أحد ينكرُ إعجابَه بالقدرة الفائقة للإخوان المسلمين من حيث تحديد هدف   لا  يُحادُ عنه، وتنظيم فائق لكل فصائل الجماعة إنْ على المستوى الأفقى،   الجغرافى،  بدءًا بالفرد، مرورًا بالأسرة والكتيبة، وصولاً للشبكة المعقدة   للجماعة فى أكثر من  سبعين دولة إسلامية وغير إسلامية، أو على المستوى   الرأسىّ، التراتبىّ للأعضاء،  بدءًا برتبة عضو مؤيد ثم منتسب ثم منتظم ثم   عضو عامل، وصولاً إلى رتبة المرشد  العام. لا نملك إلا أن نُعجب بمثابرتهم   على مبدئهم الذى استنّه الشيخُ حسن البنّا  عام 1928، ولم يحد عنه  المرشدون  السبعة التالون حتى آخرهم د. محمد بديع.
أما  المبدأ فيقول: «الإسلامُ عقيدةٌ وعبادة، ووطن وجنسية، وروحانيةٌ وعمل،   ومصحفٌ  وسيف». نرفض نصفَ هذا المبدأ ونتفق مع نصفه، نحن المسلمين   المعتدلين الليبراليين  العلمانيين، فأما أن «الإسلامَ عقيدةٌ وعبادة»، فلا   خلافَ حوله، وأما أن «الإسلامَ  وطنٌ وجنسية»! فلا عقلَ يقبل هذا، ولا   منطق. نرفضه ليس فقط لأننا وطنيون نُقرُّ بأن  مصرَ هى الوطنُ والجنسيةُ   والحبُّ الأكبر، بل نرفضه، كذلك، لأن به عوارًا منهجيّا،  وهو جمعٌ بين ما   لا يجتمع، خلطٌ بين ثابت ومتحوّل بين الوراثة الجبرية، وبين  الاقتناع   والاختيار والإيمان. العِرق والجنسية والوطن هى من الثوابت المفروضة على    الإنسان بحكم الميلاد والنسب. فالمصرىُّ مصرىٌّ لأن آباءه مصريون، ولا خيار   له فى  هذا حتى إن اكتسب باختياره فيما بعد جنسيةً أخرى، يظلُّ أصلُه   مصريّا للأبد. أما  العقيدة فهى اختيارٌ وقرارٌ يخصُّ المرءَ ولا أحد سواه.   لأن أسوأ المؤمنين هم ورثةُ  الدين عن آبائهم دون تدبّر واقتناع ثم قرار   واختيار. فاللهُ تعالى لن يُحاسبنا  كوارثى عقيدة بل كمختارين لها بكامل   الإرادة، مؤمنين بها كلَّ الإيمان.
مثل هذا  العوار المنهجىّ والوطنىّ جعل مرشد الجماعة رقم 7، السيد مهدى   عاكف، يقول بملء  الفم: «طز فى مصر»، دون أن يطرف له جفنٌ، ودون أن يشعر   بأنه يرتكب خطيئةً تستوجب أن  تتبرأ منه مصرُ، وتُسقط عنه الجنسية المصرية   النبيلة. نأتى للجزء الثالث من المبدأ  الإخوانى: «الإسلامُ روحانيةٌ   وعمل»، فلا خلاف حول هذا، وينطبق على الإسلام مثلما  ينطبق على الأديان   كافة. ثم يأتى الجزء الرابع لنختلف من جديد «الإسلامُ مصحفٌ  وسيف»! لماذا؟   خطأ منهجىٌّ جديد! جمعُ ما لا يجتمع! فالمصحفُ كتابُ حياةٍ، والسيفُ    أداةُ إزهاق حياة! المصحفُ منهجٌ للعيش والترقّى والتعالى بالنفس عن   الشهوات  والخطايا، فيما السيفُ أداةُ تنفيذ أبشع الخطايا وأهولها عند   الله: القتل! المصحفُ  رسالةٌ من السماء للإنسان لكى «يسمو» «من السموّ   والسماء»، ليحاول أن يُقارب صورةَ  الله على الأرض، بينما السيفُ ينزل   بالإنسان من مرتبة البشر إلى مرتبة الضوارى التى  تفترس وتنهش لأنها ليس من   لغة حوار فيما بينها إلا لغةُ الغريزة وحب البقاء والأنا،  لم أفهم   السيفين المتقاطعين تحت المصحف الشريف بشعار الإخوان، مثلما أبدًا لم أفهم    فلسفة علم السعودية الذى يجمع الشهادتين مع سيفين متوازيين! كيف يجتمعُ   اسمُ «الله»  واهب الحياة، مع «السيف» رمز إزهاقها؟!!!
ثم نأتى للكلمة الوحيدة على شعار  الإخوان: «وأعدّوا» وهى بالطبع إشارة   للآية «60» من سورة «الأنفال»: «وأعدوا لهم ما  استطعتم من قوة ومن رباط   الخيل تُرهبون به عدوَّ الله وعدّوكم». متغافلين عن الآية  التالية من   السورة نفسها: «وإن جنحوا للسّلم فاجنحْ لها، وتوكل على  الله».
وأسألُ نفسى دومًا: لماذا لم يختاروا كلمة «وجادلْهم»، مثلاً، لتشير إلى    الآية «125» من سورة «النحل»: «ادعُ إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة،    وجادلْهم بالتى هى أحسن إن ربك هو أعلم بمن ضلَّ عن سبيله وهو أعلم   بالمُهتدين».  أليس الجدلُ بالحُسنى وبالسلم أرقى وأطيب من الترهيب بالقسر   والعنف؟ بل هو أجدى  وأنفعُ سبيلاً!
ورغم تحفّظنا على قيام حزب على أساس دينىّ، فإن التحفّظ لا  يمنعنا من   السؤال التالى: فى شعار حزب «الحرية والعدالة»، الذى كوّنه «الإخوان    المسلمون»، كيف تحول السيفان المعقوفان المتقاطعان إلى ورقتى شجر ناعمتين   تحتضنان  مُثمّنًا على شكل زهرة مسالمة حانية، تعلو عبارة طيبة تقول:   «نحملُ الخيرَ لمصر»؟  كيف، بقدرة قادر، أصبح السيفان زهرةً وورقتى شجر،   واستُبدِلت بمفردة «أعدّوا»،  عبارةٌ: «نحمل الخيرَ»؟
سؤال برىء، لا يحملُ من الشكّ والريبة فى نوايا الجماعة،  التى معروفٌ   تاريخُها: المتحوّل فى التكتيك وفق المصالح، الثابت على الهدف الوحيد  وهو   حكم مصر، بقدر ما يحمل من الدهشة والرغبة فى الفهم! أين ذهب السيفان يا   إخوان؟  هل هو تحوّل محمود من الدموية والإرهاب إلى المحبة والسلام، أم أن   ورقةَ الشجر هذه  ليست إلا غِمدًا سيخرج منه السيفُ، فوق عرش مصر؟!  * ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*اللواء شاهين : المجلس العسكري هو صاحب قرار "الانتخابات أولا"*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*فهمي هويدي : أجهزتنا الأمنية التى قيل لنا يوما ما بأنها ترصد دبيب النمل فى البلد فشلت فى أن تعثر على الأشخاص يمثلون الطرف الثالث*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو هام جدا نواره نجم الجريئه و اتهامات و كلام جرئ جدا جدا فى منتهى الخطوره للمجلس العسكرى
*[YOUTUBE]Us1aC9gfhzI[/YOUTUBE]
* 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو ||  هام جدا الوضع الان في التحرير وآخر الأخبار








*[YOUTUBE]VfaEpj1jwV0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *منصور العيسوى : الضابط الذى قاد السيارة التى دهست الشهيد أحمد اليوم كان أجازة الأمس ولم يكن يعلم ان هناك اعتصام فى هذا الشارع*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هو عشان اجازتو امبارح ميعرفش ان في اعتصام في الشارع
ما الناس معتصمه من امبارح
وبعدين دي الناس في اخر الدنيا عارفه اخبار مصر كلها 
يبقى هو ظابط ومصري وميعرفش ان هناك اعتصاام:11azy:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Qsp57TaJiQE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - صحافة - #EGYPT #ENN #TAHRIR
 منصور العيسوي يجدد نفيه استخدام الرصاص ضد المتظاهرين.. ويقول: أديت واجبي على أكمل وجه 


 جدد اللواء منصور العيسوي وزير الداخلية نفيه بعدم اطلاق خرطوش أو مطاطي  أو رصاص، مؤكدا أنه لم يسقط قتيل أو مصاب أمام وزارة الداخلية، بينما كانت  هناك حالات اصابة برصاص حي أمام وزارة الداخلية في صفوف الداخلية، " والله  لم نطلق طلقة خرطوش أو مطاطي، وأشخاص غريبة كانت تطلق النار على المتظاهرين والداخلية من أعلى الأسطح"، فى الوقت الذي شهدت الأحداث الأخيرة سقوط أكثر من 40 شهيدا.



 وأنكر العيسوي فى مداخلة لبرنامج 90 دقيقة الذي يقدمه الاعلامي عمرو  الليثي، ما عرضه مقطع الفيديو الذي بثه نشطاء عن الضابط محمود صبحي الشناوي  الشهير بـ "قناص عيون الثوار"، بالنسبة لاستخدامه للرصاص الرش، قائلا " لا  يمكن التصويب به على الأعين "، بينما أشار إلي أن الضابط  محبوس وأنه  سيعاقب.



 واعتبر العيسوي أن جهاز الشرطة مُستهدف من قبل  الثورة، مشيرا إلى أنه الرغم من أعداد الشهداء إلا أن الثورة بيضاء ولم  نستخدم خرطوش أو مطاط. ولفت إلى أنه لم يتم القبض على البلطجية لأنهم كانوا  فوق أسطح العمارات.


 ونوه وزير الداخلية إلي أن جثة الشهيد  أحمد سيد سرور، الذي لقي مصرعه دهسا صباح اليوم، بإحدي سيارات الأمن  المركزي أمام مجلس الوزراء، أنها لا يوجد بها آثار للرصاص، وقال "نأسف جدا  على ما حصل وما حصل حادثه غير مقصوده، والضابط المرافق لم يكن يعلم أن هناك  اعتصام أمام مجلس الوزراء، أخو الشهيد قدم أقواله أمام النيابة والتشريح  أثبت عدم وجود أي رصاص، والداخلية ستستجيب فورا لكل قرارات النيابة وسنقدم  أي فرد للنيابة إذا طالبته النيابة إلا إذا كان خارج الخدمة ".



 وقال العيسوي أنه تمت سرقة حوالى 15 ألف قطعة سلاح من وزارة الداخلية ولم  نسترد سوى 5 آلاف فقط، فيما أوضح أن القوات المسلحة هي من ستأمن اللجان  ليلا والداخلية نهارا ولن يتم تواجد الداخلية في اللجان فى المساء، وأن  وقتها ستكون الصناديق مساءا تحت تأمين القوات المسلحة، مشددا أنه لو استخدم  بلطجى السلاح فى الإنتخابات فسيتم الرد عليه بالسلاح.



 وعن التشكيل الوزراي الجديد، قال منصور العيسوي : حتى الآن مستمر في  الوزارة لحين تشكيل حكومة جديدة وحلف اليمين،ولا أتمنى لأحد أن يحمل البلوى  التي كنت أحملها،وأديت واجبي على أكمل وجه وأتمنى التوفيق لوزير الداخلية  القادم.
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبكة اخبار مصر | مصر - الشروق - #EGYPT #ENN #TAHRIR
 اطباء التحرير : ضبطنا ضابط امن دوله ينتحل صفة طبيب ويعطى حقن هواء للمصابيين

 عقد اطباء المستشفى الميدانى لمعتصمى ميدان التحرير مؤتمر صحفى اوضحوا  خلاله ان هناك ظابط امن دولة تم ضبطة ينتحل شخصية طبيب ويعطى حقن هواء  للمصابين مما ادى الى وفاة العديد منهم.

  وطالبوا خلال المؤتمر من وزارة الداخلية اصدار بيان رسمى يوضح فيه اسباب  مقتل اثنان من معتصمى مجلس الوزراء كما طالبوا باعتراف وزارة الصحة بحالات  الوفاة اختناقا من جراء الغازات المسيلة للدموع التى قامت الداخلية  بالقائها على المتظاهرين لتفريقهم.

 وطالب الاطباء بالافراج الفورى  عن جميع المعتقلين منذ بداية الاعتصام بما فيهم المعتقلين تحت دعاوى الشغب  مطالبين ان يتم التحقيق معهم جنائيين
*




​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*


اكياس السكر عشان الجماعة غيرت شعار الحزب
 بقى حزب التموين  والندالة
 نحمل الشاى والسكر لمصر
 كل دة فى اطار تجهيزات الحملة الانتخابية*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2011)

* الجوهرى ينفى الافراج عن سرور بكفالة*
​*نفى المستشار عاصم الجوهرى مساعد وزير العدل لجهاز الكسب غير المشروع ما  تردد عبر الفيس بوك وتويتر، بشأن الإفراج عن أحمد فتحى سرور بكفالة مالية  قدرها 100 ألف جنيه.*
*وأكد المستشار الجوهرى أن سرور حاليا فى  حوزة المحكمة على ذمة قضية موقعة الجمل فيما هو مفرج عنه منذ 6 أشهر ماضية،  مضيفا أنه لم يصدر اليوم مثل هذه القرارات، وأنه فى إجازة. أما بالنسبة  للمحاكم فهى أيضا فى إجازة وهو ما يؤكد عدم صحة الخبر الذى تم تناقله عن  الجهاز.*
*كان موقع التواصل الاجتماعى الفيس بوك وتويتر، نشر منذ  قليل خبرا حول قيام جهاز الكسب غير المشروع بإخلاء سبيل الدكتور سرور من  محبسه بضمان مالى، وهو ما أثار لغطا وجدلا تبين فى النهاية بأنه لا صحة  لهذا الخبر على الإطلاق.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*
 «شاهين»: الكشف عن المحرضين على «أحداث التحرير» قريبا.. والبرادعي «عظيم»


 أكد اللواء ممدوح شاهين، عضو المجلس العسكري، أن الانتخابات البرلمانية  التي ستبدأ مرحلتها الأولى الاثنين المقبل، ستكون نزيهة وخالية من التزوير،  منوها بأن القوات المسلحة نفذت بروفة على تأمين اللجان الانتخابية، رافضًا  مخاوف الكثيرين حول احتمال وقوع اشتباكات وأعمال عنف أثناء العملية  الانتخابية.

 ونفى شاهين استخدام الشرطة العنف ضد المتظاهرين،  مؤكدا وجود ما سماه «أياد خفية بتلعب في مصر»، وقال، خلال برنامج «مصر  تقرر»، مع الإعلامي محمود مسلم، على قناة الحياة 2، السبت، إن هناك تحقيقات  تجرى حاليا حول تلقي بلطجية أموالا من محرضين لإشعال الأحداث، وأنه سيتم  الإعلان عن نتائج تلك التحقيقات قريبا وأنها ستفسر عن مفاجآت بالكشف عن  أسماء المنظمات المتورطة.

 وحول سؤال عن الصلاحيات الممنوحة  للدكتور كمال الجنزوري، رئيس الحكومة المكلف من المجلس العسكري، أكد شاهين  أن الجنزوري له «صلاحيات مطلقة»، منوها بأن الدكتور عصام شرف، كانت له  الصلاحيات نفسها، نافيا ما تردد حول استحواذ المجلس العسكري على صلاحيات  حكومة شرف، أو أنها كانت مجرد سكرتارية للمجلس، قائلا إن حكومة شرف أدت  مهامها «على أكمل وجه»، في ظل الظروف التي تعرضت لها.

 وعن اعتراض  قوى سياسية على تكليف الجنزوري بالحكومة باعتباره أحد رموز النظام السابق،  قال شاهين إنه من المستحيل التوافق على شخص بعينه، دون أن يعترض عليه أحد،  منوها بأن عصام شرف نفسه أتى من ميدان التحرير محمولا على الأعناق، وبرغم  ذلك لم يرض عن أدائه البعض.

 ورفض شاهين الإجابة عن سؤال حول مدى  صحة ما تردد عن رفض المجلس العسكري تولي الدكتور محمد البرادعي، رئاسة  الحكومة، بسبب طلبه صلاحيات كاملة، مكتفيا بالقول إن البرادعي «عظيم»، ولم  ينف أو يؤكد عرض المجلس الحكومة عليه، وقال إنها من «الأسرار» التي لا يجوز  الإعلان عنها.

 ونفى عضو المجلس العسكري ما تردد عن أن الحكومة  ستتم إقالتها عقب انتخاب مجلس الشعب، منوها بأن نظام الحكم في مصر رئاسيا  وليس برلمانيا، وأن رئيس الجمهورية يختار رئيس الوزراء، دون إلزام باختياره  من حزب الأغلبية في مجلس الشعب.

 وأكد شاهين أن القوات المسلحة لن  تتخلى عن مسؤوليتها في إدارة شؤون البلاد، معتبرا تخلي المجلس الأعلى عن  المسؤولية «خيانة للبلد»، قائلا: «الشعب تعلق في رقبة القوات المسلحة، ولن  نحقق لأي أحد أهدافه في البلد».
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو عاجل جدا جدا || شاهد احد مؤسسى  ائتلاف ضباط الشرطه المقدم ياسر ابو المجد وشاهد من المرشح المحتمل لوزاره  الداخليه منذ لحظات وتفاصيل هامه جدا وعاجله

*[YOUTUBE]N21_T1932FE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبح الفشل يطارد*
*"الجنزورى" فى حكومة  الإنقاذ*
*توشكى وشرق العوينات والتفريعة وترعة السلام وغرب السويس *
*مشروعات  تحصل على صفر بعد 13 عامًا*​ 
*السبت، 26 نوفمبر  2011 - 20:09*​*




الجنزورى  *​*كتبت سهام الباشا * *لم تعد المشروعات الضخمة، التى روج لها الرئيس المخلوع حسنى مبارك  ورئيس الوزارة الحالى كمال الجنزورى، "صروحًا للصناعة والزراعة"، بل أصبحت  تلك المشروعات القومية الخمسة التى شرع "الجنزورى" فى تنفيذها، عامى 1997  و1998، أثناء رئاسته لمجلس الوزراء فى عهد الرئيس المخلوع أكبر خسارة  اقتصادية تحملتها خزائن الدولة خلال السنوات الماضية، وهى مشروعات توشكى  وشرق العوينات وترعة السلام وغرب خليج السويس وشرق التفريعة، فبعد سنوات  طويلة كشف تقرير للجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات أن تلك المشروعات قامت بدون  دراسة جدوى حقيقية، لهذا انتهى المشهد بفشلها جميعًا بعد إهدار عشرات  المليارات دون محاسبة لأى من المسئولين عنها.*
*وبالعودة إلى تلك المشروعات، يأتى مشروع توشكى على رأس القائمة باعتباره  "الهرم الرابع"، كما أُطلق عليه وقتها، والمشروع الأكثر ضخامة من حيث  الإهدار والفشل الذى لاحقه، حيث أنفق القائمون عليه 5.6 مليار جنيه لزراعة  2.4% من المساحة المستهدفة، فضلاً عن أنه أول المشروعات التى استهل بها  الجنزورى حكومته مدعومًا من مبارك آنذاك، حيث بدأ فى عام 1997، وكان من  المقرر الانتهاء من العمل به فى عام 2017، مما يعنى أنه من المفترض أن يكون  مشروع توشكى الآن قارب على الانتهاء، إلا أنه وحتى هذه اللحظة لم يحقق  المشروع أية فائدة أو أى عائد اقتصادى، بل تم إنفاق الـ6.5 مليار جنيه  عليه، فيما بلغت جملة المساحة المنزرعة فى عام 2008 فقط 13 ألفًا و200  فدان، من إجمالى 540 ألف فدان، أى بنسبة 4.2%.*
*كما أشار تقرير الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات إلى أن مشروع توشكى لم يبدأ  بدراسة جدوى، حيث جرى إعداد دراسة الجدوى بعد عام من البدء فيه، أى فى عام  1998.*
*التجاوزات بدأت فى مشروع توشكى بمجرد أن منحت الحكومة لشركة المملكة  للتنمية الزراعية، المملوكة للوليد بن طلال، مساحة 100 ألف فدان بمبلغ 50  جنيهًا للفدان وبالتقسيط، إلا أنه بعد ثورة 25 يناير أقيمت ضد الوليد دعوى  قضائية، انتهت بتنازل الأمير السعودى عن 75 ألف فدان محتفظًا فقط بـ25 ألف  فدان، منها 15 ألفًا بحق الانتفاع.*
* توشكى كغيره من تلك المشروعات التى ظلت دائمًا تؤرق الكثير من الاقتصاديين  ونواب المعارضة فى البرلمان، والذين دأبوا على تقديم الاستجوابات للحكومة  حول فشل المشروع وإهدار المال العام.*
*الدكتور فرج عبد الفتاح، أستاذ الاقتصاد بجامعة القاهرة، قال إن ما تم  إنفاقه فى مشروع توشكى كان الأولى به أن ينفق على مشروع التنمية فى سيناء،  حيث إنها الأقرب للكتلة السكنية، ويسهل الوصول إليها، مشيرًا إلى أن  الدراسات فى فترة الستينيات0 عن توشكى أثبتت صعوبة نجاح المشروع، ولكن  لأسباب لا نعرفها واصلت الحكومة المصرية المضى فيه إلى أن وصلنا لهذه  النتيجة، وهى أنه وبمرور ما يزيد على 10 سنوات لم نجن أية ثمار.*
*وأضاف أنه سبق أن سأل أحد المسئولين بوزارة الرى عن دراسة الجدوى للمشروع،  فأفاده بأن الدراسة أجراها البنك الدولى، إلا أن "عبد الفتاح" أكد أنه  بالبحث لم يجد أية دراسات لمشروع توشكى، وأوضح أنه حين يقول الجهاز المركزى  للمحاسبات إن هناك إهدارًا للمال العام فلا بد من تحويل الأمر للنيابة  العامة، وأن أى تقصير فى تنفيذ ذلك هو تقصير فى خدمة الوطن.*
*ولم يختلف مشروع شرق العوينات عن مصيره سابقه، فالعوينات بدأ الشروع فى  تنفيذه عام 1998، ويبلغ إجمالى مساحة المشروع 528 ألف فدان، مقسمة على 22  قطعة، كل قطعة يتم زراعة 10 آلاف فدان فقط منها، بحيث يصبح إجمالى الأفدنة  المنزرعة 220 ألف فدان، وباقى المساحة تترك كحزام أمان لخزان المياه الجوفى  الذى أشارت دراسات علمية إلى وجوده فى تلك المنطقة، لم يستصلح أو يعد  للزراعة منها سوى 46.239 ألف فدان، تمثل 21% من إجمالى مساحة المشروع  البالغة 220 ألف فدان، من إجمالى المساحة المستهدفة، حسب تصريحات سابقة  للدكتور جمال زهران عضو مجلس الشعب الأسبق.*
*مشروع العوينات شهد مناقشات حادة فى مجلس الشعب، أشهرها الاستجواب الذى  قدمه الدكتور جمال زهران عام 2009 بعنوان فشل مشروع شرق العوينات وإهدار  المال العام، حيث اتهم "زهران" الحكومة بالإهمال والفساد وإهدار المال  العام فى المشروع، حيث تم تخصيص 220 ألف فدان لـ20 مستثمرًا فقط بالأمر  المباشر وبقيمة 50 جنيهًا للفدان، فضلاً عن فشل المشروع فى تحقيق أى مستهدف  منه منذ 98 حتى نهاية 2007.*
*وأشار النائب إلى مجاملة شركة وادى كوم أمبو؛ حيث تم إدراجها ضمن الشركات  الجادة، برغم أنها لم تقم بتنفيذ أى أعمال جديدة، ولم يتم تنفيذ سوى 25%  فقط من الآبار والمساحات المحيطة، وطالب الدكتور زهران بإعلان اسم النائب  الذى تدخل وقدم طلب إحاطة لمد المهلة لشركة كوم أمبو، وشهدت هذه الجلسة  قيام أحمد عز (أمين التنظيم بالحزب الوطنى السابق والمحبوس حاليًا بسبب  ارتكاب جرائم فساد)، بحشد نواب "الوطنى" المنحل ضد مطلب المستجوبين، ومن  ضمنهم جمال زهران، حيث رفض فلول "الوطنى"، وقتها بالطبع، سحب الثقة من  الحكومة ورفض ما جاء فى الاستجوابات المناهضة لتلك المشروعات وفشلها، وظل  زعيم الأغلبية آنذاك النائب عبد الأحد جمال الدين يدافع عن الحكومة بقوله "  يجب ألا يستغل ذلك فى تشويه صورة مصر"، مضيفا أن هناك جهدًا يبذل فى هذه  المنطقة، بل ويجب شكر وزير الزراعة على هذا العمل العظيم، حسب قوله.*
*فيما بدأ مشروع شرق بورسعيد، أو مشروع شرق التفريعة كما يُطلق عليه البعض،  عام 1998 كأحد المشروعات القومية الكبرى التى تبنتها الدولة، وأخذت الأقلام  تمدح فى صانعها، باعتباره خطوة نحو مستقبل أفضل، وسيضع مصر على خريطة  الملاحة العالمية، ومحط أنظار كبرى الشركات الصناعية العملاقة، إلا أن ما  حدث فعليًا هو هجرة المستثمرين ورجال الأعمال لهذه المنطقة المواجهة  للتفريعة الشرقية لقناة السويس، التى تعد حلقة الوصل بين القارات الثلاث  "أوروبا وأفريقيا وآسيا".*
*كان الهدف من مشروع شرق التفريعة، الذى يبلغ 220 كيلو مترا، هو أن يكون  ميناء محوريًا عالميًا، وبمجرد الانتهاء من المرحلة الأولى منه والشروع فى  استكمال المشروع العملاق الذى يضم عددًا آخر من المشروعات الصناعية الكبري،  فوجئ الجميع وبدون سابق إنذار برفع حكومة أحمد نظيف يديها عن إدخال وتوصيل  البنية الأساسية للمنطقة الصناعية، والأدهى هو إرسال البنك المركزى فى عام  2000 خطابًا إلى كافة البنوك، بأن وزارة الإسكان أجرت دراسة بشأن مدى  صلاحية منطقة شرق بورسعيد، لإقامة مشروعات صناعية وخدمية، وأكدت الدراسة أن  من الأفضل اقتصاديًا ومعماريًا العدول عن هذا المشروع.*
*ويبقى مشروع غرب خليج السويس لتكتمل القائمة، ويكفى الإشارة إلى تشكيل  حكومة الدكتور عصام شرف لجنة من وزارتى الصناعة والبترول ومحافظة السويس،  من أجل سحب 32 مليون متر مربع بمنطقة شمال غرب خليج السويس، نظرًا لعدم  جدية المستثمرين فى مشروع مر عليه حتى الآن 13 عامًا، وكان يهدف لإنشاء 490  مصنعًا المفروض أن تحقق 250 ألف فرصة، حيث لم يتم إنشاء سوى 16 مصنعًا  تقريبًا.*
*وحسب تصريحات اللواء محمد عبد المنعم هاشم، محافظ السويس، أصبحت هذه  الأراضى مخالفة نتيجة عدم استغلالها من قبل المستثمرين الذين اشتروها  بالمخالفة لبنود التعاقد، مشيرًا إلى أن هذه الأراضى تم شراؤها ولم توضع  فيها طوبة واحدة.*
*فيما حمل الدكتور عبد المنعم عمارة، رئيس المجلس الأعلى للشباب والرياضة  الأسبق، الدكتور الجنزورى الفشل الذى آلت إليه تلك المشروعات، قائلاً  لـ"اليوم السابع" إن هذه المشروعات لم تفعل شيئًا من أجل مصر، وإنما كان  الهدف منها هو إرضاء الحاكم، ولكى يظهر مبارك أمام العالم بأن فى عهده  تأسست أعظم المشروعات شرع الجنزورى فيها دون دراسة حقيقية لها ولمخاطرها  على الاقتصاد القومى، مضيفًا أن الجنزورى وقتها كان يسعى للاستمرار فى  الحكم لهذا حاول إرضاء الرئيس المخلوع بشتى الطرق، فأصبحت النتيجة تحت  الصفر.*
*وتساءل "عمارة" قائلاً: "هل يعقل أن يدخل رئيس وزراء فى 5 مشروعات كبرى فى  آن واحد؟!، لهذا فإن اختيار الجنزورى فى تقديرى الخاص أمر غير موفق، لأنه  يشبه إعادة إحياء الموتى مرة أخرى"، مؤكدًا أن تلك المشروعات كانت سببًا فى  خراب مصر والاقتصاد القومى، حيث ارتفع وقتها سعر الدولار إلى 6 جنيهات  ونصف الجنيه تقريبًا.*
*ويتفق معه الدكتور شريف حسن قاسم، أستاذ ورئيس قسم الاقتصاد بأكاديمية  السادات وأمين عام اتحاد النقابات المصرية، قائلاً بأن هذه المشروعات لم  تأتِ سوى بكبار المحتكرين الذين ساعدهم الجنزورى، ومن جاءوا خلفه سمحوا  لأمثال أحمد عز باحتكار أراضى هذه المشروعات، دون وجه حق.*
*وأضاف "شريف" قائلاً "ماذا سيفعل الجنزورى الآن بعد فشل المشروعات الكبرى  التى نادى بها وأتت بالخراب على مصر؟ ماذا سيفعل فى حكومة الثورة ولم يستطع  معارضة مبارك ولم يكن مناضلاً أمامه من أجل مصر؟"*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

مصرع 6 أشخاص بالزاوية الحمراء في اشتباكات بسبب الدعاية الانتخابية


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*أ.ف.ب : البرادعى يعلن عن استعدادة التخلى عن الرئاسه وقبوله رئيسا لحكومة انقاذ وطنى *
​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*والاشعل يطلب من البرادعى تعهد كتابى بعدم الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية
*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*والاشعل باسلوب التسول للاسف على قناة الجزيره مباشر مصر*
*لو اصروا على مشاركتى فى الحكومه
 يمكن ان اتخلى عن الترشح للرئاسه بشرط ان اكون وزيرا للخارجيه *
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *
> «شاهين»: الكشف عن المحرضين على «أحداث التحرير» قريبا.. والبرادعي «عظيم»
> 
> 
> ...



*أما الناس دى غبية .... أو أحنا اللى أغبياء وعميان ومعتوهين *


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | عاجل | الجيش يحاول فض الاشتباك في منطقة الزاوية والوايلى عن طريق ضرب أعيرة نارية في الهواء، و الاشتباكات مازالت مستمرة *


----------



## Alexander.t (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*علاء الاسوانى الكاتب والروائى لــ90 دقيقة: كل التغيير الذى حدث فى التليفزيون المصرى انه " شال " مبارك ووضع المشير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*
آلاف المتظاهرين يتوافدون للمشاركة فى مليونية الشرعية الثورية

 السبت، 26 نوفمبر 2011 - 21:01


توافد الآلاف على ميدان التحرير مساء اليوم، للمشاركة فى مليونية "الشرعية الثورية" التى دعت إليها العديد من الائتلافات الشبابية، وطافت مسيرات أنحاء الميدان مرددين هتافات ضد المجلس العسكرى ووزارة الداخلية، فيما توافدت عدد من الأسر للميدان حاملين الأعلام المصرية، ودارت حلقات نقاشية بين المتظاهرين حول مليونية الغد التى دعت لها الحركات والائتلافات المعتصمة بالميدان.

من ناحية أخرى، استعانت الجامعة الأمريكية ببعض العمال لتثبيت مصدات حديدية على النوافذ التى تحطم زجاجها، فيما تواصل أكثر من 3 لجان شعبية لتأمين شارع محمد محمود لمنع المتظاهرين من دخوله.*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*علاء الاسوانى الكاتب والروائى لــ90 دقيقة: الناس الغاضبة فى الشارع هم الاكثر وعيا ‎*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*جلال عامر
اعلم أن المنافقين فى الآخرة فى الدرك الأسفل من النار، لكنهم فى الدنيا فى الصفحات الأولى من الصحف
*


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*شباب يتظاهرون بالطرابيش لتوحيد الميدان*​ 
*السبت، 26 نوفمبر  2011 - 21:40*​ *كتب محمد حجاج ومحمود عثمان*​ *تظاهر ما يزيد عن 100 متظاهر فى ميدان التحرير مرتدين الطرابيش فى  إشارة لإعادة روح المصريين فى ثورة عرابى وثورة سعد زغلول التى كانت توحد  المصريين تحت راية واحدة وهى إنهاء الاحتلال الإنجليزى لمصر. 
ورفع المتظاهرون لافتة كبيرة مكتوب عليها "الطربوش رمز للروح الوطنية"،  مرددين هتافات "يا عزيز يا عزيز كوبا تاخد العسكرى"، "المجلس لبسنا الطربوش  وما ضربتش لا حى ولا خرطوش"، فى إشارة لإنكار الداخلية إطلاق الرصاص الحى  على المتظاهرين بالرغم من استشهاد العديد برصاص حى.
وقال محمد الشافعى المنسق العام للحركة إننا لا نعبر عن آراء سياسية ولكننا  نريد تذكير الشعب المصرى بهدف واحد هو إعادة روح الوطنية التى كانت لدى  هذا الشعب فى عهدى أحمد عرابى وسعد زغلول، وإطلاق هدف وحيد للمواطنين وهو  عدم نسيان روح الشهداء.
دعا خالد سعيد الشعب المصرى إلى عدم الوقوع فى الفتنة والتفريق بين فئات  الشعب المختلفة، مشيراً إلى أنهم سيظلون مرتدين الطربوش حتى يتحقق الهدف  الأسمى وهو مصر.*​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*سمعت ان ممدوح شاهين عضو المجلس الاوطى بيقول
ان الانتخابات هتدى شرعيه للمجلس زى الاستفتاء 
حد ياكدلى والنبى من اللى قدام التفلزيون
*


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*اللواء ممدوح شاهين  : 
**دستوريا وقانونيا ليس لمجلس الشعب سلطة على الحكومة ولا يستطيع سحب الثقة منها 
 احنا هانروح ننتخب ناس تجيب حقنا ولا اكياس جوافة ؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 نوفمبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *اللواء ممدوح شاهين  :
> **دستوريا وقانونيا ليس لمجلس الشعب سلطة على الحكومة ولا يستطيع سحب الثقة منها
> احنا هانروح ننتخب ناس تجيب حقنا ولا اكياس جوافة ؟*


*
كده بانت ومش محتاج انى أفكر تانى 
انا هقاطع أنتخابات مجلش الشعب
*


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*والدة شهيد مجلس الوزراء للنهار: قال لى لو مت لفونى فى علم مصر*​*السبت، 26 نوفمبر  2011 - 23:01**




* 

*                             شهيد مجلس الوزراء*​*استضاف الإعلامى محمود سعد فى برنامجه "آخر النهار"، والذى يذاع  على قناة النهار، والدة الشهيد أحمد سرور الذى لقى مصرعه اليوم، أثناء فض  قوات الأمن لاعتصام شباب الثورة أمام مجلس الوزراء، بعد أن دهسته إحدى  السيارات.*
*وروت والدة الشهيد تفاصيل مهمة حول مقتل ابنها وأسباب اعتصامه مع شباب  الثورة أمام مجلس الوزراء، قائلة: إن ابنها الآن مع الشهداء  فى الاعتصمات  والتظاهرات فى التحرير، وكان قد قال لى " يا ماما لو مت فى التحرير ابقوا  لفونى فى علم مصر".*
*وردد المعتصمون عدداً من الهتافات، من بينها "الداخلية بلطجية"، و"يسقط  يسقط حكم العسكر"، محذرين رئيس الوزراء المكلف، الدكتور كمال الجنزورى، من  دخول مجلس الوزراء على "دماء" المعتصمين.*​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*الهتاف الان من امام مجلس الوزراء،  الشعب موجوع وثروه المشير اكبر من ثروه المخلوع*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ناشط على تويتر (ممدوح ألبير) :لا تستعجلوا فى قطف ثمار الثوره - ولا تجعلوا اليأس يتسلل إلى قلوبكم- مع  أننا فى عصر الفمتوثانيه -لكن ما زال الجنين يحتاج تسعة أشهركى يولد.*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*يقال أن ده رقم بطاقة الرئيس المخلوع
وعند ادخال الرقم للبحث عن اللجنه الانتخابيه يظهر اسم اللجنه أسرائيل هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جرب بنفسك
**22805041700035*


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*                                      الفنجرى يفنجر من جيبه*​* هذا مثل شعبى مصرى شائع أعتقد إننا نعلمه ـ أو بالأحرى نعلم مغزاه ـ جميعاً  . ومعناه لمن لا يعرفه هو من يريد أن ينفق على شى ء خاص به ، وبدون حساب  أو بدون حدود ، فلينفق من جيبه الخاص ، وليس من جيب غيره . 
لكن هذا الكلام لم يعد ينطبق على اللواء الفنجرى عضو المجلس العسكرى ، كما  لم يعد ينطلى على جموع الشعب المصرى فى ميدان التحرير ، وفى غيره من ميادين  الحرية فى شتى مدن ومحافظات مصر ، ما يحاول أن يخدعنا ويدلس به علينا  الفنجرى .
فمنذ يومين قيل أن الفنجرى إجتمع مع حكومة شرف ـ غير المشرفة ـ وخرج ببيان  مقتضب إلى جموع الصحفيين حيث قال حرفياً ؛ " أن ميدان التحرير لا يمثل كل  مصر ... و حتى لو اجتمع فيه خمسة ملايين متظاهر فإنهم لا يمثلون 85 مليون  مصرى ."
وتلك العبارة التى قالها الفنجرى تعبر ، كما تكشف ، فى حقيقة الأمر عن منهج  وسلوك ، أو اسلوب ، المجلس العسكرى فى حكم وقيادة مصر منذ أن تنحى ، أو  خلع ، مبارك فى 11 فبراير من العام الحالى وحتى الآن  ، كما تكشف فى ذات  الوقت عن نوايا المجلس العسكرى ، والتى كانت مبيته بالفعل ، فى البقاء فى  السلطة والتشبث بها وعدم التخلى عنها بأية شكل من الأشكال .
وعندما ذكر الفنجرى أن الخمسة ملايين فى التحرير ليسوا كل مصر إنما كان  يقصد ، أو بالأحرى  يعتمد على تأييد قواد  وأعضاء الحزب الوطنى المنحل  السابقين فى كل ربوع مصر ، والذى يعتقد انهم أغلبيه ، أو أن قيادات الوطنى  المنحل لديهم القدرة على تعبئة أضعاف أضعاف الحشود القصوى التى يمكن أن  تتجمع فى التحرير ـ والتى يمكن أن تبلغ عند الفنجرى خمسة ملايين مواطن ،  ولا أريد أن أقول معارض ـ نحو تأييد ودعم المجلس العسكرى ، خاصة بعد أن قام  الأخير "بتقديم السبت" للفلول ـ وذلك بعد أن أوعز بأحقية ترشح فلول الوطنى  فى الإنتخابات القادمة ، وبعد أن حكم القضاء الإدارى بعدم أحقيتهم فى ذلك   ـ حتى يلاقى منهم الأحد ، وهو الدعم والتأييد  .
وأعتقد انه على هذا المنوال كان يلعب المجلس العسكرى بالفعل ، وعلى نفس  وتيرة ، "ورتم" ، نظام حكم مبارك ، ومنذ تسعة أشهر ، حيث لم يفعل فيها شىء  يذكر نادت وطالبت به الثورة إلا ما ندر جداً ، وفى وقت متأخر جداً ، وتحت  الضغط الشعبى المتزايد ، وكما فعل أمس فقط ـ وبعد فوات الآوان ـ وأصدر  قانون العزل السياسى وقبل الإنتخابات بسبعة أيام ، وبعد أن كادت تحترق مصر  كلها فى أعقاب ما يسمى بالوثيقة الدستورية التى أعدها ، أو بالأحرى فصلها  السلمى ـ وهكذا فلكل عصر ترزية القوانين الخاصين به منذ كمال الشاذلى  ومروراً بفتحى سرور فمفيد شهاب وأخيراً ، وأرجو أن يكون أخراً ، على السلمى  ـ للمجلس العسكرى لكى يضعه فوق الدستور ، ومن ثم فوق المسائلة ، ويمنحه فى  ذات الوقت سلطة السيطرة على الحياة السياسية فى مصر بأكملها ...!
وحتى لو إفترضنا جدلاً ، وكما يزعم الفنجرى ، أن عدد المحتجين فى ميدان  التحرير ، وغيره من الميادين الأخرى فى سائر محافظات الجمهورية ، لا يتجاوز  الخمسة ملايين مواطن ...فهل هذا رقماً يستهان به ، خاصة لو أخذنا فى  الإعتبار أن هذا الرقم يمثل الطليعة الثورية والفكرية النقية الشابة ـ  وأيضاً غير الشابة ـ والمخلصة فى البلاد ، ومن ثم فهم نخبة المجتمع بالفعل ،  والذين حركوا الأغلبية الصامتة فى كل ركن فى مصر عندما خرج جل شعب مصر  ينادى بإسقاط مبارك ونظامه ...؟!
وما العيب فى هذا الرقم الذى إستهان به الفنجرى ، حيث أن هذا الرقم يماثل ،  أو تماثل نسبته ، تقريباً نسبة النخب السياسية والإجتماعية حتى فى أغلب  الدول المتقدمة كبريطانيا مثلاً ، حيث يقال أن ما نسبته 2% من أذكى عدد  السكان فى بريطانيا هم من يحكمونها ، بينما هذه النسبة تصل لدينا حوالى 6%  تقريباً ، وهو الرقم الذى إستهان به الفنجرى ، و الذى هو نسبة 5 مليون إلى  85 مليون ...! 
ثم بعد كل تلك المذابح التى حدثت فى التحرير والإسماعيلية والسويس  والأسكندرية ، وموجة الإحتجاجات التى إندلعت الآن فى جل بيوت مصر ، خرج  بيان هزيل ، ومضحك ومبكى فى ذات الوقت ، من المجلس العسكرى يقول ؛ " المجلس  العسكرى يدعو القوى السياسية لإجتماع طارىء لبحث التطورات الأخيرة " ...  فهل هذا يعنى أن أحداً من المجلس العسكرى لم يستوعب بعد ما حدث ، ولا يزال  يحدث ، فى مصر ...؟! ... ثم ما أهمية هذا الحوار ، والذى رفضه من قبل  العديد من القوى الحية فى المجتمع وليس أحزاب أمن الدولة سابقاً والأمن  الوطنى حالياً ـ والتى يفضل أن يجتمع ، أو يتحاور ، معها دائماً المجلس  العسكرى ـ حيث كانت حجتهم مقبولة ومنطقية حيث ذكروا للمجلس أن طلبات الثورا  معلومة للكافة ، والتى ارتفع سقفها الآن ووصل إلى حد إسقاط المشير ، ثم  تسليم السلطة ، وفى أقرب وقت ، ووفقاً لجدول زمنى معلن ومحدد ،  إلى سلطة  مدنية ، وإقالة حكومة شرف ، وتعيين حكومة إنقاذ وطنى يتوافق عليها كافة  القوى السياسية الثورية ... فما جدوى الحوار إذن إذا لم يلب أى مطلب من تلك  المطالب بعد ، ولم يكن المقصود منه هو كسب الوقت و المداراة ، ومحاولة  الإلتفاف على المطالب الحقيقية للثورة والثوار وجل جموع شعب مصر  ...؟!
ثم هل هذا الآن هو وقت الحوار والسجال ، أم وقت الأفعال التى ينبغى أن ترضى كل من الشعب والثوار ...؟!  
فنجرى " بوأ " ؛ وهى كلمة بالعامية المصرية تعنى بالعربية فم ، أو ثغر ...!
تلك هى ثقافة العسكر ... عندما يحكمون ...! 
وهذا الفنجرى الذى ألقى بالتحية العسكرية على أرواح الشهداء ، هو نفسه الذى  أشار فيما بعد بأصبعه تهديداً للثوار ، والذى على ما يبدو انه قد قام  مجلسه العسكرى ، وإنطلاقاً من دورهم الواضح فى قيادة الثورة المضادة ،  بإصطياد الثوار والنشطاء فرادى وجماعات ، وبالتنسيق ، بطبيعة الحال ، مع ما  يسمى بالأمن الوطنى ـ أى جهاز أمن الدولة سابقاً ـ و فى كل محافظة من  محافظات مصر ، ثم قاموا بالتضييق علنا جميعاً وملاحقتنا ، ومحاولة التحرش  بنا لإصطيادنا و محاولة إيرادنا نحو موارد التهلكة .
**                                                   مجدى الحداد      *​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*د. حسن نافعة: أحيي موقف د. البرادعي بإعلانه استعداده التخلي عن الترشح  للرئاسة لأنه يثبت أن المسألة ليست مسألة طموح شخصي بل هو يسعى للتغيير*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*د. حسن نافعة: د. البرادعي لن يقبل أن يكون موظف تنفيذي لدى المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة*


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*جلال عامر : النظام السابق والنظام الحالى طبق كشرى وكمالة*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*وزارة الصحة: 52 مصاباً بالزاوية الحمراء جميعهم بطلقات خرطوش*​*الأحد، 27 نوفمبر  2011 - 00:11* *




د.عادل العدوى مساعد وزير الصحة*​ *كتبت دانة الحديدى* 
*أعلن د.عادل العدوى مساعد وزير الصحة، أن الأحداث التى وقعت مساء  السبت بمنطقة الزاوية الحمراء، أسفرت عن وقوع 52 مصابًا بطلقات نارية  "خرطوش"، بينهم حالات خطيرة.
وأوضح، أنه تم نقل **15** مصاباً منهم إلى معهد ناصر، و10 إلى منشية البكرى و21 بالزيتون 3 فى الساحل.*​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*متظاهرو التحرير يمنعون حملة دعم «أبو إسماعيل» من نصب منصة في الميدان .... *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *يقال أن ده رقم بطاقة الرئيس المخلوع
> وعند ادخال الرقم للبحث عن اللجنه الانتخابيه يظهر اسم اللجنه أسرائيل هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جرب بنفسك
> **22805041700035*



جربتها اهو


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*مركز حقوقى يتهم «الشرطة» و«العسكرى» بإذلال الناشطات وتخويفهن بـ«التحرش»*
*أدان مركز القاهرة للتنمية الاعتداء على المتظاهرات السلميات بالضرب والسحل فى الشوارع والقبض على بعضهن، خلال أحداث الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن فى ميدان التحرير وشارع محمد محمود، وطالب المجلس العسكرى بتوفير الحماية اللازمة للنساء أثناء المظاهرات السلمية، وتطبيق ما جاء فى المواثيق واتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد النساء، التى وقعت عليها مصر. واستنكر المركز فى بيانه - الذى يأتى بمناسبة الاحتفال باليوم العالمى لمناهضة العنف ضد المرأة - الاعتداء على الناشطات،

 كما أدان ما سماه «التعذيب والتحرش الجنسى الذى تعرضت له الكاتبة الصحفية منى الطحاوى على أيدى قوات الأمن المركزى» ، واعتقال مخرجة الأفلام الوثائقية جيهان نجيم، وتعرض صفاء محمد للضرب المبرح، ما نتج عنه إصابتها بكسور فى يديها - على حد قول البيان. وقالت عزة سليمان، رئيس مركز قضايا المرأة المصرية، لـ«المصرى اليوم»، إن العنف الذى يمارسه المجلس العسكرى وقوات الشرطة ضد المتظاهرات أحد أشكال العنف الممنهج، الذى يستهدف إذلال الفتيات وتخويفهن، ليحجمن عن نزول الميدان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*ثائرات فى «الميدان»: نشارك فى الثورة منذ اندلاعها ولن نسمح للتيارات الدينية والسياسية بإقصائنا *
*«ثائرات فى الميدان تركن بيوتهن وانشغلن بمستقبل مصر، إيمانا منهن بدور المرأة فى بناء هذا البلد، وحتى لا يشعر الرجل بأنه يحمل الهم بمفرده، وقفت المرأة المصرية بفتياتها ونسائها جنباً إلى جنب الشباب منذ اندلاع الثورة، بعيدا عن التعصب والإقصاء لأى طائفة من طوائف الشعب المصرى.

«المصرى اليوم» تجولت بين ثائرات الميدان عقب خطاب المشير، لمعرفة ما يجول بخاطرهن وكيف يرسمن ويحلمن بمستقبل هذا البلد.

كانت نقطة البداية عند لجان التفتيش، التى أقامتها اللجان الشعبية، وهى بوابة دخول الميدان، حيث تقف وفاء إمام سعد، التى تعمل فى مجال السياحة، مع صديقاتها ممن يشاركن فى اللجنة، وبعدما تستأذن وفاء كل فتاة أو سيدة تقوم بتفتيشها، تبتسم ثم تقول: «تفضلى»، وتمنحها جواز المرور إلى ميدان الثورة.

اعتادت وفاء، التى تقيم فى شارع قصر العينى خلال أيام ثورة ٢٥ يناير أن تعود من عملها وتذهب متطوعة للوقوف فى إحدى اللجان القريبة من منزلها، إيمانا منها بدورها فى دعم الثورة، وتقول: أشارك حالياً من أجل حماية الثورة من البلطجية والمندسين لتظل ثورتنا نظيفة.

وتؤمن وفاء بدور المرأة فى دعم الثورة التى تتقاسمها كل طوائف الشعب، لكن ما يقلقها هو تصاعد الموقف المضاد للمرأة من بعض التيارات السياسية، لاسيما الدينية، وتؤكد أن المرأة المصرية هى امرأة تحظى باحترام المجتمع ولا يمكن لأحد إقصائها بأى حال من الأحوال.

تستكمل الحديث زميلتها هايدى محمود، ماجستير تنمية إدارية، وتقول مستنكرة: بعدما نجحت المرأة فى المشاركة فى الثورة ونجحت فى الترشح للانتخابات تم وضع وردة بدلا من صورتها، وليست هذه هى الإهانة الأولى للمرأة الثائرة، بل سبقها قرار المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة وتحديدا فى ٩ مارس، عندما اضطروا إلى وضعها فى الانتخابات بقانون ينص على أنه يشترط فى كل قائمة أن تتضمن امرأة واحدة على الأقل، ولولا هذا القانون لن تجد معظم الأحزاب حرجا فى استبعاد المرأة من قوائمها وفى النهاية ذيلوا بها انتخاباتهم.

توافقها الرأى صديقتهما منى رأفت، خريجة سياحة وفنادق، وتقول: أشعر بالفخر عندما أجد ثائرات نجحن فى أن يصل صوتهن إلى العالم، وكم أسعدنى ترشيح إسراء عبدالفتاح لجائزة نوبل للسلام.

ما أن تتوسط الميدان إلا وتقابل «حبيبة» بائعة الشاى، يعرفها الثوار بجلبابها الأسود وغطاء رأسها المحكم المعصوم، لم تبرح الميدان منذ اندلاع الثورة، يعرفها الأمن جيدا ويصطدم بها ويبعدها عن الميدان، وكم تلقت ركلاته أحيانا أو ٥٠ عصا ضربا على جسدها، أو دهس كؤوس الشاى الذى تمنحه مجانا للثوار، وبسعر رمزى للزائرين، وتعفى منه من لا يملك ثمنه، تعرف أن دورها لا يقل أهمية عن دور الثائرات، فتحمل المصابين إلى مستشفى الميدان، ولا تبالى فى الاندفاع نحو شارع محمد محمود، وسط الأدخنة الخانقة، ظنا منها أن تجد صديقتها «سماح»، التى اندست بين المتظاهرين ولم تعد منذ يومين، ولا أحد يعرف مصيرها.

تقول حبيبة: أفتخر بشباب الثورة، وأعتبر نفسى أماً لشباب الثورة وقلبى يسع الجميع، فالكل يعرفنى ويبادلنى الاحترام، إلا الأمن فلا يعرف سوى لغة العنف والبطش، تقول إنها بمجرد أن تستشعر غدر الأمن فإنها تقوم بتكسير الطوب إلى قطع صغيرة ليستخدمها الثوار فى الدفاع عن أنفسهم.

تقف الدكتورة مروة محمد، مدرس مساعد بكلية طب قصر العينى، متطوعة فى أحد مواقع مستشفى الميدان، وتصف نفسها قائلة: «أنا محظوظة لتواجدى فى الميدان منذ ٢٨ يناير، وفى الميدان عرفت قيمة الاستقلالية التى تعلمتها من أسرتى، والتى أتاحت لى أن أشارك فى صياغة مستقبل مصر ومستقبل أبنائى».

جاءت شيماء شوقى محمد، ربة منزل، برفقة زوجها إلى أرض الميدان، تبحث عن حق شهداء الثورة – وإن لم يكن لديها شهيد – فهى تتردد على الميدان منذ الثورة رغم مرضها الذى يستدعى دخولها المستشفى أوقات كثيرة ويحرمها من المشاركة فى الثورة.

عادت علياء كامل، مهندسة كمبيوتر، من غربتها بعد أن أمضت ٤ سنوات خارج البلاد، فالغربة حرمتها من المشاركة فى الثورة، وإن كانت تتابعها لحظة بلحظة فى وسائل الإعلام المختلفة، وما إن وطأت قدماها أرض مصر الأحد الماضى، كان قرارها الأول هو الذهاب إلى ميدان التحرير. تقول علياء: عندما كنت أتابع هتاف الثوار باسم الثورة، كنت أتساءل: هل هذا كلام إعلام أم أن هذا حقيقة ما يحدث؟! وتؤكد أن نصف الثورة من حق المرأة، خاصة أنها حين كانت تجلس بين صديقاتها فى الخارج كانت تلمح فى أعينهن نظرات الاحترام والتقدير للمرأة الثائرة فى الميدان.

تركت الدكتورة عزة إسماعيل، الأستاذة بمركز البحوث الزراعية، وكيل مؤسسى حزب الغد، حملتها الانتخابية بمدينة السويس عقب تلقيها رسالة على هاتفها المحمول جاء فيها «إحنا بننضرب برصاص مطاطى، لازم كل الناس تنزل»، هنا قررت عزة الحضور إلى ميدان التحرير، برفقة أبنائها الثلاثة، وانضمت ابنتها الكبرى، طالبة الطب، إلى مستشفى الميدان، وتؤكد أنها شاركت فى أحداث الثورة منذ ٢٥ يناير، ولم تتوقع أن يأت يوم إقصاء المرأة واختزال دورها، كما فعلت بعض التيارات الدينية أو ما قامت به جميع الأحزاب السياسية بأن ذيلت قوائمها الانتخابية بامرأة.

دوافع كثيرة زادت من إصرار مشاركة المرأة فى الأحداث الأخيرة لأيام وليالى الثورة، حنان شاكر، مدرسة إنجليزى، كان نزولها ليلة أمس الأول بدافع جديد عن الأيام الأولى للثورة، منذ أيام استمعت حنان إلى شكوى امرأة بسيطة من عدم قدرتها على شراء كيلو أرز لارتفاع ثمنه إلى ٤ جنيهات، فى هذه اللحظة اصطحبت أبناءها، ورغم أن الساعة تجاوزت الـ ١١ مساء إلا أنها نزلت الميدان لتشارك وتعرف آخر تطورات الأحداث وتناقش ثائرات التحرير فى خطاب المشير الأخير.

أما «أم أمير» فقد جلست بجوار هبة سيد على أحد أرصفة الميدان، حيث جمعت بينهما المصادفة وإن كانا من سكان حى واحد، ليلة خطاب المشير هى الليلة الأولى التى نزلت فيها أم أمير إلى أرض الميدان بعد أن سمعت ورأت حالات القتلى والجرحى فقررت النزول «عشان تعرف هو فيه إيه» وتقول: «هى الحكومة مش عارفه إن الشباب دول عايزين يتجوزوا ويفتحوا بيوت، أنا عندى عروسة عمرها «٣٠ سنة» مش عارفة أجوزها».*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*النيابة تستمع لأقوال ١٣ مسؤولاً بـ«الداخلية» حول أحداث «التحرير».. والتحقيق مع «قناص العيون» سراً *

*قالت مصادر قضائية إن النيابة العامة تستمع اليوم إلى أقوال ١٣ مسؤولاً بوزارة الداخلية، حول الأحداث التى شهدها ميدان التحرير منذ السبت الماضى، وأسفرت عن مصرع ٣٦ شخصاً وإصابة أكثر من ألفى مصاب، مشيرة إلى أن اللواء منصور عيسوى، وزير الداخلية، ليس من بين المسؤولين المقرر الاستماع إلى أقوالهم، بينما تضم القائمة مساعده لقطاع الأمن المركزى ونائبه.

كانت النيابة قد استمعت، أمس، إلى أقوال اللواء محمود على، حكمدار القاهرة، باعتباره أحد قيادات الأمن بالمحافظة التى وقعت بها الاشتباكات، على أن تستمع اليوم إلى أقوال باقى المسؤولين. وقال الدكتور أشرف الرفاعى، نائب مدير مصلحة الطب الشرعى، إن المصلحة انتهت من إعداد التقارير الطبية الخاصة بضحايا الأحداث، مؤكداً أن أغلبهم توفوا متأثرين بجروح نتيجة إصابتهم بطلقات حية، وأخرى خرطوش، والاصطدام بأجسام صلبة.

فى السياق نفسه، بدأت نيابة استئناف القاهرة التحقيق مع الملازم أول، محمود المنشاوى، الضابط المتهم بـ «قنص عيون المتظاهرين» بشارع محمد محمود، وقالت مصادر إن التحقيقات تمت سراً لحماية الضابط من أى محاولة اعتداء.

وصرحت نيابة قصر النيل، أمس، بدفن جثة الشاب الذى توفى بعد أن صدمته إحدى سيارات الأمن المركزى، أثناء الاعتصام أمام مجلس الوزراء، وتحفظت على السيارة وقررت استدعاء سائقها.

وفى «التحرير» سلم عدد من المتظاهرين شخصاً إلى النيابة العامة، قالوا إنه مرشد لأجهزة الأمن وإنه كان يتجسس عليهم، وإنه اعترف لهم بأنه مكلف بإثارة الفتنة فى الميدان، وإحداث حالة ذعر بين المتظاهرين. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*معتصمو «التحرير» : وقائع الاشتباكات والتحرش هدفها تشويه صورتنا*
*رغم نجاح المليونية التى تم تنظيمها فى ميدان التحرير، أمس الأول الجمعة، للمطالبة برحيل المجلس العسكرى وتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطنى، أبدى عدد كبير من الشباب المعتصمين استياءهم مما وصفوه بـ«حالة الفوضى» التى سادت الميدان، خاصة بعد أعمال البلطجة التى قام بها بعض الأفراد، ووصلت إلى حد الاشتباك بالأيدى، ووقائع التحرش التى تعرضت لها الفتيات.

فى تمام العاشرة مساء الجمعة، نشبت مشاجرة أمام المستشفى الميدانى الواقع بين مدخلى شارعى طلعت حرب والفلكى، بسبب تعرض إحدى الفتيات للتحرش، وهو ما نتج عنه الهجوم على المستشفى؛ فاضطر الأطباء إلى تشكيل درع بشرية حوله، وأدخلوا بعض الفتيات به لحمايتهن من أى أعمال بلطجة.

وبعد مرور قرابة الساعة، فوجئ المعتصمون بميدان التحرير بتوافد «عريس وعروسة» يدخلن الميدان من اتجاه شارع طلعت حرب، ورفع أحد الشباب العريس الذى هتف: «يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر.. إحنا الشعب الخط الأحمر»، وهتف خلفه أقاربه وأصدقاؤه الذين جابوا الميدان، ولكن أثناء خروجهم وقعت مشاجرة بينهم وبين أحد الأفراد الموجودين، وهو الأمر الذى استمر للحظات، بعدها هتف أحد الشباب: «إيد واحدة.. إيد واحدة» فى محاولة منه لتهدئة الأوضاع، قائلاً: «يا شباب خلو بالكم.. يوجد مجموعة من المندسين من مصلحتهم تشويه صورتنا وإظهارنا بأننا بلطجية ولسنا ثواراً».

على الجانب الآخر من شارع الفلكى وفى أحد الشوارع المتفرعة منه والذى يقع فيه المستشفى الميدانى «عباد الرحمن»، استقبل المستشفى شاباً فى السابعة عشر من عمره، يدعى سيد محسن، يعانى من حالة انهيار عصبى وفقاً لتشخيص الدكتور زياد المصرى، أحد أطباء المستشفى، متهماً الضباط بصعقه بالكهرباء وتعذيبه على مدار ٣ أيام متواصلة داخل وزارة الداخلية.

جلس الشاب وعلامات التعذيب منتشرة على جسده، خاصة ظهره ورأسه، قائلاً: «أنا كنت فى شارع محمد محمود منذ ٣ أيام مع أصحابى، وتم إلقاء القبض علينا من قبل ضباط الأمن المركزى وتسليمنا بعدها إلى الجيش، وتم وضع عصابة سوداء على عينى ووضعى فى مكان كبير مظلم، وتم صعقى بالكهرباء عن طريق تليفون محمول بعدما تم تجريدى من ملابسى، كما تم صعقى فى رأسى أكثر من مرة».

ينظر الشاب إلى الهاتف المحمول للدكتور زياد ثم يصرخ: «إنت عايز تكهربنى.. إنت هتموتنى زيهم.. أنا مش عايزك تقعد جنبى.. أنا مش عايز أموت».

يحاول الطبيب تهدئة الشاب مقنعاً إياه بأنه هنا لمساعدته وأنه يريد معرفة الذى تعرض له حتى يستطيع حمايته، إلا أن الشاب يرد عليه: «مش هينفع أقولك حاجة هما قالولى لو اتكلمت هنموتك.. وأنا مش عايز أموت».

وبعد محاولات لتهدئة الشاب قال: «أنا مش لوحدى اللى اتعرضت للصعق بالكهرباء، كان هناك شباب تانية غيرى تم إلقاء القبض عليهم من شارع محمد محمود وتعرضوا للتعذيب من خلال الصعق بالكهرباء عبر أجهزة تشبه الهواتف المحمولة، إلى أن جاء شيخ ربنا يكرمه هو اللى خرجنى وأنقذنى من الكهربا».

محمد ليس وحده الشاب الذى تعرض للصعق بالكهرباء بعد إلقاء القبض عليه، وهو ما أكده الدكتور محمد مجدى، أحد العاملين بالمستشفى الميدانى، قائلاً إن المستشفى استقبل قرابة ١٠ حالات من المتظاهرين يعانون مشاكل نفسية وجسدية نتيجة الصعق بالكهرباء، وتم علاجهم وغادروا المستشفى.

«مشاكل كثيرة يعانى منها الميدان».. كلمات أطلقها مصطفى الوكيل، أحد الشباب المعتصمين فى الميدان، فهو يرى أن الميدان ينقصه الكثير من النظام وأنه فى حاجة إلى ضبط وتنظيم، خاصة الباعة الجائلين المنتشرين فى كل مكان، وهو ما يدعو إلى محاولة تخصيص أماكن لهم حتى لا يصبح شكل الميدان فوضوياً.

«الوكيل» يرجع حالة الفوضى إلى وجود بعض الأشخاص الذين يسعون إلى تشويه صورة الميدان من خلال افتعال المشاكل بشكل دائم، كما حدث عندما دخل الميدان شاب يحمل «صاعقاً كهربائياً» ومعه فتاتان ادعى تعرضهما لتحرشات جسدية داخل الميدان وإصراره على دخول الميدان أكثر من مرة لافتعال المشاكل مع المعتصمين.

كان شارع طلعت حرب قد شهد تبادلاً لإطلاق النار بين باعة جائلين وبلطجية لأسباب مجهولة، واستمر إطلاق النار لما يقرب من ٣٠ دقيقة، وسط غياب تام لقوات الأمن من الجيش والشرطة، وقال أحد شهود العيان من أصحاب المحال التجارية، إن بعض من يحملون الأسلحة البيضاء والمسدسات اشتبكوا مع بعضهم البعض فجأة وأجبروا أصحاب المحال على غلقها، فيما قال شاهد آخر: تسربت أخبار عن أن هؤلاء «بلطجية مأجورون» يستعدون للانقضاض على ميدان التحرير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*مظاهرات مصرية فى أمريكا وتونس تدين قتل المتظاهرين.. وتطالب برحيل «العسكرى»*
*تصاعدت مظاهرات واحتجاجات المصريين فى عدة دول، مساء أمس الأول، تضامناً مع المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير، والمطالبة بوقف استخدام العنف ضدهم ورحيل المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة عن السلطة.

فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية نظم المئات من أبناء الجالية المصرية فى نيويورك، بمشاركة عشرات الأمريكيين، مسيرة احتجاجية، أمس الأول، تضامناً مع المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير، والمطالبة بوقف استخدام العنف ضدهم، وسط تواجد أمنى مكثف.

وتظاهر عدد من المصريين الأمريكيين، أمام مقر القنصلية المصرية بنيويورك، ورددوا هتافات ضد المجلس العسكرى، ومنها «اللى فاكر نفسه كبير.. الثورة لسه فى التحرير».

وتجددت المظاهرات أمام مقر الشركة الأمريكية المصنعة لقنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع والسام، التى قال المتظاهرون إن الشرطة المصرية استخدمتها فى مواجهاتها مع متظاهرى التحرير، وطالبوا بوقف تصدير تلك القنابل إلى مصر، ورفعوا لافتات تطالب بتعليق المعونة الأمريكية العسكرية لمصر، ووقف استخدام العنف ضد المظاهرات السلمية. ورفع المتظاهرون لافتة عليها صورة الدكتورة رانيا فؤاد، التى استشهدت فى المستشفى الميدانى بالتحرير، إثر اختناقها بقنبلة غاز مسيلة للدموع، ألقتها قوات الأمن المركزى أثناء المظاهرات داخل مقر المستشفى - على حد قولهم.

وفى لندن، أدان اتحاد المصريين فى بريطانيا أعمال العنف التى شهدتها مصر فى الفترة الأخيرة والتى راح ضحيتها أكثر من ٣٠ قتيلاً ومئات الجرحى. وقال رئيس الاتحاد، عمر إسماعيل، إن المجلس العسكرى هو المسؤول الأول عن البلاد فى الوقت الحالى، وعليه العمل على إجراء الانتخابات البرلمانية المقبلة، بعيداً عن العنف الذى يمكن أن يشوه الحياة السياسية. وأضاف أن «الاتحاد جمع مساعدات تصل إلى نحو ١٠٠ ألف جنيه مصرى، سيتم تسليمها لوزير التضامن الاجتماعى، خلال زيارة وفد من الاتحاد إلى القاهرة.

وفى تونس، وضع عشرات المحتجين المصريين والتونسيين لافتة ورقية على حائط السفارة المصرية فى العاصمة، مكتوباً عليها «من تونس إلى التحرير.. ارحل ارحل يا مشير»، وطالبوا بمحاكمة حكومة الدكتورعصام شرف، رئيس الوزراء السابق، واللواء منصور عيسوى، وزير الداخلية، وكل من أعطى أوامر بإطلاق الرصاص الحى على المتظاهرين، وإعادة محاكمة قتلة الشهداء عبر محكمة «ثورية» خاصة.

وقال بيان أصدره الاتحاد الحر للمصريين بالخارج أمس - حصلت «المصرى اليوم» على نسخة منه - إن المجلس العسكرى يقدم «أقراص أسبرين مسكنة» للشعب، بعد أن نسب لنفسه حماية الثورة، وأصبح يوجه طعنات للثورة، أخطرها قتل المتظاهرين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*المشير طنطاوى يعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا بعد قليل حول تطورات الأحداث السياسية​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*يجرى الان اجتماع ما بين مرشحي الرئاسة والقوي السياسية والمجلس العسكري​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*المشير | طنطاوي : لقائي مع موسى والبرادعي جاء بناء على طلبهم الشخصي.. واليوم ألتقي بعدد من القوى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*الهدوء يسود ميدان التحرير قبل مليونية (الشرعية الثورية)​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*المشير طنطاوى: لن نسمح بتهديد مصر، والانتخابات ستكون على أعلى مستوى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*الأهرام : الجنزوري يصل مقر معهد التخطيط لمواصلة مشارواته حول تشكيل الحكومة *


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*المشير طنطاوى: وضع الجيش فى الدستور الجديد سيظل كما هو فى السابق​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*الوفد : الجنزورى: 7من حكومة شرف يستحقون البقاء *


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*طنطاوى: لن اسمح بالضغط على القوات المسلحة من أى فرد أو جهة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*صباحي يقاطع اجتماع المجلس العسكرى ويعلن استمرار تواجد حملته فى الميدان​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*التليفزيون المصري لم يذيع مؤتمر طنطاوي الذي عقده اليوم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*رصد | مصر | فرنسا تحث المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة في مصر على تسليم الحكم إلى سلطة مدنية *


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*أمن الإسكندرية» تعتذر لسكان منطقة سموحة عن أضرار الإشتباكات *


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*ثورة الغضب الثانية تقاطع الانتخابات اعتراضا على تصريحات شاهين أمس​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *يقال أن ده رقم بطاقة الرئيس المخلوع
> وعند ادخال الرقم للبحث عن اللجنه الانتخابيه يظهر اسم اللجنه أسرائيل هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جرب بنفسك
> **22805041700035*



*"التنمية الإدارية": مصرى بالخارج انتحل شخصية مبارك بموقع العليا للانتخابات*
*ردا على ما تم نشره عبر موقع "اليوم السابع"، من أن الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك تم تحديد دائرة انتخابه بإسرائيل، أكد الدكتور أشرف عبد الوهاب المفوض باختصاصات وزير الدولة للتنمية الإدارية، أن أحد المصريين المقيمين فى أحد الدول العربية قام بانتحال شخصية الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك، ورقمه القومى، وقام بالتسجيل فى قاعدة بيانات المسجلين من الخارج على أنه مصرى مقيم فى إسرائيل.

وأوضح عبد الوهاب فى بتصريحات خاصة لـ"ليوم السابع"، أن هذا سبب ظهور بيان التسجيل على موقع اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، وتحديد الدائرة الانتخابية لمبارك فى إسرائيل، مشيرا إلى أنه تم اكتشاف هذا الأمر أمس الأول، وتم إبلاغ الجهات الأمنية المختصة لتتبع هذا الشخص، وقال إن هناك العديد من الإمكانيات والطرق التى ستساهم فى تحديد مكان هذا الشخص بسهولة، مشيرا إلى أن هذا الشخص المنتحل يريد التشكيك فى العملية الانتخابية، وإحداث ارتباك ليس له مبرر بأن مبارك فى إسرائيل.

وأضاف عبد الوهاب، أن مبارك مسجل فى قاعدة بيانات الناخبين، وأنه لا يوجد حكم نهائى عليه يمنعه دستوريا من التصويت فى الانتخابات، وعندما قام هذا الشخص المنتحل بتسجيل البيان تم أتوماتيكيا تحديث وتعديل بيانات الدوائر طبقا لبيانات التسجيل، فتم تحديث دائرة مصر الجديدة بإسرائيل مشيرا إلى أنه سيتم تغيير البيان.

وأكد عبد الوهاب أنه لا يمكن بالتأكيد تصويت مبارك فى إسرائيل، لأن الأمر يتطلب تقديم مستندات تدل على أن الشخص مقيم فى الدولة التى تم التسجيل منها، وبالنسبة لتصويت مبارك فى دائرة مصر الجديدة، فهو أمر يعود لرئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات المستشار عبد المعز إبراهيم ومدى رفض أو قبول والسماح للمتهمين بالإدلاء بأصواتهم.

وأكد الدكتور عبد الوهاب، أن ما حدث لا يمثل اختراقا لموقع اللجنة العليا للانتخابات أو لقاعدة بيانات الناخبين، حيث أن هذه القاعدة منفصلة تماما عن قاعدة اللجان وقاعدة المسجلين بالخارج.*


----------



## oesi no (27 نوفمبر 2011)

الجنزورى  متمسك بحمودة رئيس تحرير الفجر وزيرا للاعلام  
لا تعليق !!


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

oesi no قال:


> الجنزورى  متمسك بحمودة رئيس تحرير الفجر وزيرا للاعلام
> لا تعليق !!



*وزارة الجنزورى هيكووون فيها اختيارات غريبه وصادمه لانه هيحاول يرضى كل التيارات والاتجاهات علشان يكسب ارضيه ويعمل تهدئة للرأى العام المخالف والرافض لاختياره كرئيس وزاره*


----------



## oesi no (27 نوفمبر 2011)

حمودة دة محدش هيتفق عليه 
ده جرنانه كله بلاوى
مش عارف يمسك جورنان  هيمسك  وزارة


----------



## marcelino (27 نوفمبر 2011)

* أعلنت الجبهة السلفية رسمياً عن انسحابها من ميدان التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*الجنزورى: التقيتُ بمجموعات شبابية ثم فوجئت برفض الثوار لها*
*قال الدكتور كمال الجنزورى، رئيس الوزراء المكلف بتشكيل الحكومة الجديدة، إنه لم يبدأ بعد تشكيل الحكومة، وإن الحكومة السابقة، برئاسة الدكتور عصام شرف، مازالت تقوم بتسيير الأعمال حتى الآن.

وأضاف الجنزورى، فى تصريحات للصحفيين بمقر معهد التخطيط القومى بمدينة نصر، أنه التقى أمس واليوم مجموعات كثيرة جداً شبابية ومهنية من كل القطاعات، دون تفرقة بين أى فرد ودون سؤال، "هو منين؟"، لافتاً إلى أنه يفاجأ بعد كل مقابلة، بأن هذه المجموعة لا تمثل ميدان التحرير وبرفض الثوار لها.

وقال إنه مازال، حتى أمس، يلتقى المجموعات، والتى وصلت إلى 17 مجموعة، بالإضافة إلى العشرات من المجموعات التى تنتظر اللقاءات. 

وعن رأيه حول استمرار الاعتصام بميدان التحرير، أكد الجنزورى أن من حق المعتصمين الاستمرار فى اعتصامهم، والتعبير عن رأيهم، والاعتراض بطريقة سلمية، إذا لزم الأمر ذلك، قائلا، "أرجو أن يتحرك هذا الأمر إلى الأمام لمصلحة مصر، حتى يمكن تشكيل الوزارة".*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*برق | مصر | الروائى علاء الأسوانى : بالرغم من كل عورات قانون الانتخابات وسوء توقيتها المريب فان مقاطعة الثوريين بالذات للانتخابات ستعطى اعداء الثورة والمتواطئين معهم فرصة العمر

  *رأيي ان ينزل الثوار جميعا الى الانتخابات بكل ثقلهم اذا كانت سليمة  فسيؤثرون في النتيجة واذا كانت مزورة فسيكونون شهودا على خيانة الأمانة

  * موضوع مهم . يجب الا يؤثر اشتراكنا في الانتخابات على استمرار الاعتصام  من اجل حكومة انقاذ لها صلاحيات رئاسية . الميادين يجب الا يتم إخلاؤها

  * مقاطعة الانتخابات ان لم تكن شاملة تشترك فيها كل القوى الوطنية فسوف  تنقلب الى مصلحة اعداء الثورة . رأيي ان نشارك مع استمرار الاعتصام

  * كل ثوري سيتحول الى مراقب يثبت التزوير .اذا كانت الانتخابات سليمة  سأتقبل نتائجها مهما كانت . ارحب بكل من يختاره الشعب حتى لواختلفت معه

  * قد تكون هذه المجازر مدبرة ضد شباب الثورة من اجل ابعادهم عن الانتخابات  حتى يكون المجلس القادم مكونا من الفلول واتباع المجلس . رأيي ان نشارك

  * لن نستطيع أبدا ان نثبت التزوير ونحن جالسون في بيوتنا . اذا لم نشارك  سنعطيهم الفرصة لترتيب مجلس مزور يجهض الثورة ولن يكون لدينا حق الاعتراض .

  * هناك إشارات مقلقة عن نزاهة الانتخابات . اتمنى ان اكون مخطئا .هذا  القلق يضاعف من مسئوليتنا .نذهب ونفضح المزورين ونجبرهم على الغاء النتيجة

  * اذا اكتشفنا تزوير هذه الانتخابات فالثوار الذين خلعوا مبارك سيستطيعون  بإذن الله ان يمنعوا المجلس المزور . لن تزور إرادتنا بعد الثورة أبدا

  * المقاطعة من الثوريين لن تؤثر في شرعية البرلمان بينما لو شاركنا وفضحنا  التزوير ستكون فضيحتهم بجلاجل . وسوف تكون الموجة الثالثة من الثورة اكبر*​


----------



## geegoo (27 نوفمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *برق | مصر | الروائى علاء الأسوانى : بالرغم من كل عورات قانون الانتخابات وسوء توقيتها المريب فان مقاطعة الثوريين بالذات للانتخابات ستعطى اعداء الثورة والمتواطئين معهم فرصة العمر
> 
> *رأيي ان ينزل الثوار جميعا الى الانتخابات بكل ثقلهم اذا كانت سليمة  فسيؤثرون في النتيجة واذا كانت مزورة فسيكونون شهودا على خيانة الأمانة
> 
> ...



هو ده كلام العقل ...
نستسهل و نقاطع ... احنا اللي هندفع الثمن ....


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*متظاهرو التحرير يفوضون "حرارة" للتنسيق مع العسكرى لتشكيل الحكومة *
*أعلن عدد من الحركات والائتلافات بميدان التحرير، تنصيب أحمد حرار كممثل للمتظاهرين فى التحرير والتنسيق مع المجلس العسكرى لتشكيل الحكومة بتفويض من ثوار مصر، مضيفين أنه سيتم إجراء برلمان ثورى من ميدان التحرير، على أن يتم تنظيمه على مراحل.

ويشمل البيان التأسيسى للبرلمان، تشكيل البرلمان ليضم جميع القوى الثورية فى ميدان التحرير وفى جميع ميادين مصر، وتتولى تشكيل البرلمان لجنة ممن يمثلون القوى الثورية، على أن يكون لكل ائتلاف عضوا واحدا، وتقوم اللجنة بتحديد إجراءات الترشح لعضوية البرلمان ، وتحديد شروط العضوية.

وأكد محمد علام، المنسق العام للاتحاد، أن مهام البرلمان ستكون اختيار أعضاء المجلس الرئاسى الذى سيتولى الصلاحية السياسية التى يقوم بها المجلس العسكرى، واختيار رئيس حكومة الإنقاذ الوطنى، ونقل وجهة نظر القوى الثورية للمجلس الرئاسى.

وأشار علام إلى أن البرلمان سيضم 30% من شباب المستقلين، على أن تكون باقى النسبة موزعة بين الحركات والائتلافات، على أن يتم الانتهاء من تشكيل البرلمان خلال الايام القادمة، مضيفا أن عمليات اختيار ممثلى البرلمان ستتم عن طريق التصويت من داخل ميدان التحرير.

واوضح أن الحركات والائتلافات التى انضمت إلى البرلمان هم مجلس أمناء الثورة، شباب 25 يناير، وائتلاف شباب الثورة بالغربية، وائتلاف شباب الثورة بسيناء، مضيفا أن حركة 6 إبريل، والجمعية الوطنية للتغيير أبدوا ترحيبهم بفكرة البرلمان، مؤكدا على أن البرلمان لن يضم أيا من الأحزاب السياسية، ولكن قد يضم أفرادا داخل الأحزاب.

فى المقابل، رفض أحمد عبد الجواد، عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب التيار المصرى، فكرة برلمان الثورة، مشيرا إلى أنه من الأفضل أن يكون الثوار حائط صد للبرلمان الحقيقى، على أن يتم تدعيمه، والمطالبة بصلاحيات كاملة له.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*متظاهرو العباسية يقترحون على الجنزورى تشكيل مجلس حكماء*
*التقى الدكتور كمال الجنزورى، رئيس الوزراء، المكلف بتشكيل حكومة جديدة، بأعضاء مجلس أمناء ميدان العباسية، والذين قدموا قائمة بمطالبهم، جاء فى أولها اقتراح تشكيل وزارة للحوار الشعبى، ليس مهمتها الحوار مع النخب والأحزاب والحركات المعروفة، ولكن يكون الحوار أيضاً مع كل الناس من العمال والفلاحين والبسطاء وسكان العشوائيات، والنزول إلى القرى والنجوع، وأن يكون لوزير الحوار الشعبى مساعدون بعدد محافظات مصر، ليستطيع فتح باب الحوار فى كل مكان ومع كل الناس.

كما اقترحوا وزارة للفقراء، تعمل بالتعاون مع الجمعيات الأهلية ورجال الأعمال والمنظمات الأهلية والهلال الأحمر على توفير الغذاء اليومى للمحتاجين والفقراء.

كما طالب مجلس أمناء ميدان العباسية بتشكيل مجلس للحكماء، تكون مهمته تقديم المشورة والاقتراحات، بصفة مستمرة، للمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ومجلس الوزراء، وتكون مقترحاته صدى لما يحدث فى الشارع، وتكون موضع اعتبار وتقدير جدى قبل اتخاذ أى قرار.

وقال أعضاء مجلس أمناء ميدان العباسية، فى بيان لهم اليوم، إنهم اقترحوا على الجنزورى بعض الأسماء المشهود لها بالكفاءة والحكمة والبصيرة النافذة، ليشكل منها مجلس الحكماء، وهم، الدكتور محمد سليم العوا، عمرو موسى، الدكتور أحمد كمال أبو المجد، الدكتور أحمد عمر هاشم، الدكتور نصر فريد واصل، الدكتور أسامة الغزالى حرب، حمدين صباحى، الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، الدكتور محمد أبو الغار، الدكتور عصام العريان، اللواء سامح سيف اليزل، رجائى عطية، الكاتب الصحفى سلامة أحمد سلامة، الدكتور إبراهيم درويش، الشيخ مظهر شاهين، الشيخ محمد حسان، الدكتور عمرو خالد، الشيخ خالد الجندى، الدكتورة عبلة الكحلاوى، الدكتور ميلاد حنا، جمال أسعد، الأنبا بسنتى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*كما اقترحوا تكليف بعض الشخصيات الآتى أسماؤهم فى الوزارة الجديدة:
1-الدكتور فاروق العقدة وزيرا للاقتصاد.
2-الدكتور حسام عيسى وزيرا لشئون الأحزاب.
3-الدكتورة درية شرف الدين أو حسن حامد وزيرا للإعلام.
4-السفير ماجد عبد الفتاح أو السفير هشام يوسف وزيرا للخارجية.
5-الدكتور أحمد كمال أبو المجد وزير للشئون القانونية والدستورية.
6-المستشار حسام الغريانى وزيرا للعدل.
7-اللواء الدكتور نشأت الهلالى أو اللواء سيف الإسلام عبد البارى أو اللواء فاروق المقرحى وزيرا للداخلية.
8-فايزة أبو النجا وزيرة للتعاون الدولى.
9-الدكتور محمود أبو زيد وزيرا للرى.
10-المهندس "فلاح" محمد برغش وزيرا للزراعة.
11-المهندس إسماعيل عثمان وزيرا لاستصلاح الأراضى.
12-المهندس إبراهيم محلب وزيرا للإسكان.
13-الدكتور أحمد أبو بركة وزيرا للشباب.
14-الكابتن محمود الخطيب أو حلمى طولان وزيرا للرياضة
15-اللواء عادل لبيب أو المستشار محمد عطية وزيرا للحكم المحلى وتنمية المحافظات.
16-الدكتور عمرو حلمى وزيرا للصحة.
17-منير فخرى عبد النور وزيرا للسياحة.
18-المهندس حسن يونس وزيرا للكهرباء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*"الصحة":43 شهيدا و60 حالة تحت العلاج فى أحداث التحرير والمحافظات*
*صرح محمد الشربينى المتحدث الرسمى لوزارة الصحة، بأن أحداث ميدان التحرير والمحافظات أسفرت عن وقوع عدد 43 حالة وفاة منها (38 حالة بالقاهرة بمشرحة زينهم - حالتان فى الإسكندرية - حالتان فى الإسماعيلية - حاله وفاة فى مطروح ). منذ يوم 19 نوفمبر الحالى وحتى الآن.

وأضاف أنه مازال هناك 60 حالة تتلقى العلاج بالمستشفيات منها ( 49 حاله بالقاهرة و11 حاله بباقى المحافظات ) ومن بينها 7 تحت العلاج فى مستشفى المنيرة العام و4 تحت العلاج فى مستشفى احمد ماهر و6 تحت العلاج فى مستشفى الهلال .

وهناك 21 حالة تحت العلاج فى مستشفى القصر العينى و3 تحت العلاج فى مستشفى الفرنساوىو 2 تحت العلاج فى مستشفى الدمرداش وحالة تحت العلاج فى مستشفى المغربى للعيون .

وبالنسبة لأحداث الإسكندرية قال الشربينى انها أسفرت عن وقوع حالتى وفاة ودخول عدد 6 حالات المستشفيات لتقى العلاج .وفى إحداث الإسماعيلية أسفرت عن وقوع حالتى وفاة ودخول عدد 5 مصابين إلى المستشفى الجامعى لتلقى العلاج .

واشار بيان صادر عن الوزارة الى أنه فى محافظات (دمياط، المنيا، مطروح، الغربية، قنا، السويس، الدقهلية، الأقصر، أسيوط ) خرج جميع المصابين من المستشفيات بالإضافة إلى إن محافظه بورسعيد لم يتم تسجيل حالات إصابة بها. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*الأمطار تشعل حماس المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير ويتمسكون بالبقاء*
*أشعلت الأمطار حماس مئات المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير، حيث قاموا بالتوجه بالدعاء، قائلين "يا رب يا رب انصرنا يا رب"، "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر"، "يا رب يا رب انصر مصر ".

وأطلق عدد من المتظاهرين الألعاب النارية فى سماء ميدان التحرير فرحة بسقوط الأمطار، وطالب عدد من المتظاهرين بالبقاء داخل الميدان حتى اذا استمر هطول الأمطار عليهم، ولجأ عدد كبير من المتظاهرين للاحتماء من الأمطار فى مداخل العمارات أو باستعمال سواتر كرتونية، فى حين بدأ الباعة الجائلون فى الرحيل عن الميدان بعد تساقط الأمطار بغزارة .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*"الداخلية": قوى سياسية تنظم مسيرات غير سلمية لوأد الانتخابات*
*أصدرت وزارة الداخلية بياناً تؤكد فيه، أن بعض القوى والتيارات السياسية تقوم بالإعداد لتنظيم مسيرات ومظاهرات غير سلمية إلى بعض المواقع والمنشآت الهامة، وبصفة خاصة إلى مبنى التليفزيون بمنطقة ماسبيرو، وذلك بهدف الاحتكاك بالقوات المتواجدة بتلك المواقع، لتصعيد الموقف وزيادة التوتر والاحتقان، مما يؤثر على مناخ الانتخابات المقرر بدء فعالياتها غداً الاثنين.

وناشدت الوزارة كافة القوى والحركات السياسية إعلاء المصلحة العليا للبلاد، خلال تلك المرحلة الهامة من تاريخ الوطن، والتى تتطلب تضافر كافة الجهود من أجل أمن واستقرار البلاد.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*مقتل احمد فراج مرشح مستقل 
مصر الجديده باربع طعنات نافذه 

انها حقاً انتخابات نظيفه 
والله الموفق 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*كويس أن البيدج بتاعى مش هيبقى معاهم !*


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*المجلس العسكرى والقوى السياسية يتفقون على  تشكيل مجلس استشارى يضم 50 شخصية
طنطاوى وعنان اجتمعا 
بـ محمد مرسى  وممدوح حمزة وعمرو موسى وأبو العلا ماضى وساويرس وحسام عيسى  *​*الأحد، 27 نوفمبر  2011 - 19:21* 


*
لقاء المجلس العسكرى مع القوى السياسية*​ *كتب دندراوى الهوارى* 
*التقى المشير حسين طنطاوى، القائد العام رئيس المجلس الأعلى  للقوات المسلحة، مع عدد من مرشحى الرئاسة ورؤساء الأحزاب والقوى والتيارات  السياسية، بمقر وزارة الدفاع بكوبرى القبة، تناول اللقاء تطورات الأوضاع  التى تشهدها الساحة السياسية، وسبل الخروج من الأوضاع الراهنة، للحفاظ على  أمن واستقرار الوطن فى هذه المرحلة الدقيقة التى تمر بها مصر.
واتفق الحاضرون على إنشاء مجلس استشارى يضم 50 شخصيةً من رموز القوى  الوطنية والتيارات السياسية والخبراء المتخصصين، للمشاركة فى تقديم الحلول  للمشكلات السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية، لحين الانتهاء من انتخاب أعضاء  مجلس الشورى الجديد الذى ستنتقل إليه تلك المسئولية.
وأجمع الحاضرون على أهمية استمرار القوات المسلحة فى أداء واجبها فى خدمة  الوطن والمواطنين خلال هذه المرحلة الدقيقة، حتى يتم انتقال الحكم إلى سلطة  مدنية منتخبة من الشعب فى آخر يونيو 2012.
وأكد الحاضرون على ضرورة تضافر جهود كافة التيارات والقوى السياسية لإنجاح  الانتخابات البرلمانية القادمة، ودعوة الشعب المصرى بجميع فئاته للمشاركة  الإيجابية فى الانتخابات القادمة، لاختيار مجلس شعب متوازن يعبر عن كافة  أطياف المجتمع.
وأكد المشير طنطاوى، اتخاذ العديد من الإجراءات والتدابير لتأمين  الانتخابات البرلمانية بجميع مراحلها، ووضع إمكانات القوات المسلحة لمعاونة  وزارة الداخلية فى توفير المناخ الآمن للمواطنين لممارسة العملية  الانتخابية. 
واستعرض الحاضرون أبعاد المشهد السياسى الحالى وما يتطلبه من ضرورة التوافق  وتحمل المسئولية الوطنية للحفاظ على أمن الوطن واستقراره لاجتياز هذه  المرحلة الدقيقة فى تاريخ مصر، وتلافى الانقسام الذى تشهده الساحة السياسية  لسرعة تحقيق أهداف المرحلة الانتقالية ووقف تدهور الأوضاع الاقتصادية الذى  تعانيه مصر الآن.
حضر اللقاء الفريق سامى عنان، رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة نائب رئيس  المجلس الأعلى، والسيد عمرو موسى والدكتور محمد سليم العوا، مرشحا رئاسة  الجمهورية، والدكتور عبد العزيز حجازى، رئيس الوزراء الأسبق، والدكتور  السيد البدوى، رئيس حزب الوفد، والدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس حزب الحرية  والعدالة، والمهندس أبو العلا ماضى، رئيس حزب الوسط، والسيد عماد عبد  الغفور، رئيس حزب النور، والسيد منصور حسن، وكيل مجلس الشعب الأسبق،  والدكتور أحمد كمال أبو المجد، وزير الإعلام الأسبق، والدكتور حسام عيسى،  أستاذ القانون التجارى بجامعة عين شمس، والمستشار تهانى الجبالى، نائب رئيس  المحكمة الدستورية العليا، والأستاذ سامح عاشور، نقيب المحامين، والدكتور  محمد نور فرحات، نائب رئيس الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى الاجتماعى، ورجل  الأعمال نجيب ساويرس رئيس حزب المصريين الأحرار ولبيب السباعى أمين عام  المجلس الأعلى للصحافة والدكتور ممدوح حمزة الأمين العام للمجلس الوطنى  وعدد من أعضاء المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة.*​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*الناخب الناصح هو من يأخذ التموين من الاخوان وكروت شحن من المصريين  الأحرار وفلوس من الفلول ووعد بالجنة من حزب النور .. ثم يصوت لشباب  الثورة.
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*مسيرة لمتظاهرين بالتحرير أغلقوا أعينهم تضامنا مع المصابين *​ 
*الأحد، 27 نوفمبر  2011 - 21:43*




*ميدان التحرير*​ *كتب محمود عبد الغنى ومحمد البحراوى* 
*نظم العشرات من متظاهرى التحرير مسيرة صامتة بعد تثبيت ورقة على  إحدى أعينهم مكتوب عليها "جدع يا باشا"، رافعين لافتات مكتوبا فتحى عيونك  يا مصر لسنا مصابين ولكننا متضامنين، وشاركت فى المسيرة الإعلامية إكرام  حمد الله.
وأكد محمد عزوز صاحب الفكرة أنه قام بإحضار أسرته من أجل التضامن مع مصابى  الأحداث الأخيرة بعد رؤيته لمقطع الفيديو الذى يظهر فيه أحد ضباط الشرطة  الذى يقتنص أعين المتظاهرين، مشيرا إلى أنه قام بإغلاق إحدى عينيه للشعور  بمدى ما يعانيه المتظاهرون الذين فقدوا أعينهم، مؤكدا على ضرورة محاسبة  المسئولين على ذلك.
فيما تزايدات أعداد المتظاهرين بعد وصول المسيرات التى وصلت إلى ميدان  والتى طافت الميدان للتنديد بحكم العسكر، وتطالب بإسقاط المشير ورفض حكومة  كمال الجنزورى.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*ناشط سياسى يتقدم ببلاغ ضد المشير ويهدد بالتصعيد للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية*​ 
*الأحد، 27 نوفمبر  2011 - *22:18​

*كتب إيمان على ومحمود عبد الغنى* 
*تقدم الناشط السياسى عبده قاسم ببلاغ اليوم، للنائب العام  المستشار عبد المجيد محمود رقم 10853، يؤكد فيه أن قوات الأمن المركزى قامت  بإطلاق أعيرة مطاطية وخرطوش وقنابل مسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين السلميين  بميدان التحرير مما أدى إلى إصابته بطلق غير معروف أعلى عينه اليسرى بجانب  إصابته برصاصة فى كتفه الأيمن.
وأشار إلى أن ذلك يعد انتهاكاً لحقوق المواطن المصرى وخرقاً لحقوق الإنسان، كما تخالف القانون المصرى.
وطالب بإحالته للطب الشرعى والتحقيق مع كل من المشير وعصام شرف ومنصور  العيسوى مهدداً بالتصعيد فى حالة عدم التحقيق للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*"الداخلية" ترفض عرض الضابط المتهم بفقء عيون المتظاهرين على النيابة*​*الأحد، 27 نوفمبر  2011 - 15:28* *




                            الملازم أول محمد صبحى الشناوى *​ *كتب محمود المملوك* 
*قال مصدر قضائى رفيع المستوى، إن وزارة الداخلية ترفض حتى الآن  عرض الملازم أول محمد صبحى الشناوى، المتهم باستخدام القوة وأسلحة قنص  لاستهداف المتظاهرين، على النيابة تنفيذاً لقرار النائب العام المستشار  الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود بالتحقيق معه فى تهم القتل الخطأ وإصابة  المتظاهرين سلمياً.*
*كانت مصادر أمنية مطلعة ذكرت أن وزارة الداخلية تحفظت على الشناوى فى مكان  سيادى خوفاً على تعرض حياته للخطر واستهدافه من قبل الثوار، خاصة بعد  إصابته لعدد كبير منهم بفقء فى العين، وأضافت المصادر لـ"اليوم السابع"،  أنه تم نقل أسرته بالكامل إلى مكان مجهول، مغاير لمكان سكنه القديم، بعد أن  تردد عليهم عدد من المتظاهرين وتم استهدافهم ومحاولة حرق المنزل بالكامل.*
*كان النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، أمر بضبط وإحضار الشناوى، بعد  أن وزع متظاهرو التحرير، منذ أيام منشوراً يحمل صورة أحد ضباط الداخلية  يحمل فى يده بندقية آلية، ومتهم فى قتل وإصابة المتظاهرين فى أعينهم، خلال  اليومين الماضيين بالقصد، ورصد المنشور مكافأة مالية قدرها 5 آلاف جنيه لمن  يعثر على الضابط صاحب الصورة المتهم فى إصابة وقتل المتظاهرين، كما وضعوا  رقم هاتف محمول للتواصل معهم. وكان عدد من النشطاء السياسيين والمدونين على  مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى قد نشروا صوراً للضابط على صفحات الفيس بوك  مكتوباً عليها مطلوب حياً أو ميتاً، ويقوم فيها الضابط بترصد إصابة  المتظاهرين فى أعينهم.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*بعد مشاركته فى اجتماع المجلس العسكرى مع القوى السياسية*
*كمال أبو المجد: اتفقنا على تعويض أسر الشهداء والمصابين وتكريمهم*​ *الإثنين، 28 نوفمبر  2011 - 00:36*​ *




الدكتور أحمد كمال أبو المجد الفقيه الدستورى*​ *كتب محمود عبد الغنى* 
*أكد الدكتور أحمد كمال أبو المجد الفقيه الدستورى، أن جلسة أمس،  مع ممثلين عن المجلس العسكرى ضمت مجموعة من المهتمين بالشأن السياسى ورؤساء  الأحزاب بالإضافة إلى النخبة السياسية، وعلى رأسهم عمرو موسى ومحمد سليم  العوا مرشحا رئاسة الجمهورية، بالإضافة إلى سيد البدوى رئيس حزب الوفد،  والدكتور محمد نور فرحات القيادى بالحزب المصرى الديمقراطى الاجتماعى وحسام  عيسى أستاذ القانون الدولى، عماد عبد الغفور، رئيس حزب النور، مشيرا إلى  أن كل من حضر الاجتماع لا يزيد عن وطنية عن الآخر.*
*وأكد أبو المجد، خلال مداخلته الهاتفية مع الإعلامية هالة سرحان فى برنامج  "ناس بوك" على قناة روتانا مصرية مساء الأحد، أنه تم الاتفاق فى هذا  الاجتماع على قرار بتكوين وإقامة مجلس استشارى يقوم بعملية التواصل  والتنسيق والمتابعة من الحاضرين، بالإضافة إلى آخرين للمشاركة فى تقديم  الحلول للمشكلات السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية، لحين الانتهاء من  انتخاب أعضاء مجلس الشورى الجديد الذى ستنتقل إليه تلك المسئولية، وتم  التحدث عن الضوابط التى يجب توفرها فى الشخص الذى سوف يكون عضوا بالمجلس  على أن يكون مشهودا له بالوطنية، بالإضافة إلى عقد اجتماع لنفس المجموعة  التى اجتمعت اليوم لوضع الضوابط من أجل اختيار الأسماء بشكل محدد وبشكل يضم  كل التوافقات من أجل أن يصبح العمل عملا ديمقراطيا، موضحا أنه سوف يكون  هناك اجتماع قريب جدا.*
*وأضاف أنه تم الاتفاق على مقاومة أى صورة من صور التعذيب وإساءة المعاملة،  وتعويض أسر الضحايا والمصابين فى الأحداث الأخيرة بشكل فيه سخاء ومعنى  للاعتذار والتكريم معا، وأن يتحدد يوم 30 يونيه المقبل موعدا لنهاية الفترة  الانتقالية ونقل السلطة للمؤسسات التى جرت بسببها انتخابات نزيهة،  بالإضافة إلى التواصى المشدد لحث الناخبين على التوجه إلى صناديق الانتخاب.*
*وأكد "أبو المجد" أن من واجبه أن ينقل نبض هذا الاجتماع لمن فى الخارج،  ولكن من فى الخارج يحملون يافطات ويهتفون باطل باطل على حد قولة متسائلا  أين الصحيح إذا؟*
*وأشار إلى أنه يجب أن نستفيد من هذا العمل وتوظيفه توظيفا إيجابيا لتحقيق  انتقال سلمى وهادئ من مرحلة انتقالية كان من الطبيعى أن يشوبها بعض  الانفعالات والانحياز والصراعات قائلا: "إن قليلا منه يصلح المعدة ولكن  كثيرا منها يبطل المعدة".
تعليقى
اين حق شهداء ماسبيرو
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*شباب الالتراس يردون بالشماريخ على اطلاق النار الكثيف مجهول المصدر في ميدان عبدالمنعم رياض*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 نوفمبر 2011)

* الميدان الأن (10:50) محتاج أطباء*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*البلطجية يتواجدون بكثافة أسفل كوبري أكتوبر بمدخل شارع الجلاء وإعدادهم  تزيد عن 300 والثوار يزيدون من تمركزهم بميدان عبدالمنعم رياض*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*ناشط على تويتر من الميدان : الاعتصام قد ينفض لكن والله العظيم اللي جاي يفضه هيندم جداااا لأن 11 شهر انتظار كتير يا مشير الذل*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*الان على تويتر شخص يدعى نديم يتم تداول خبر انه اتخطف فى عربيا كيا سوده*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*إصابة فتاة الآن والمتظاهرون يحملونها إلي أقرب سيارة إسعاف بمدخل شارع رمسيس من ميدان عبدالمنعم رياض*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 نوفمبر 2011)

* https://twitter.com/#!/AsmaaMahfouz Asmaa Mahfouz   * 
*ياشباب انزلو ساندونا في التحرير العدد مش كبيير للتصدى للبلطجية كلمو اصحابكم وكل اللي تعرفوهم ﻭﺍﻧﺰﻟﻮ*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 نوفمبر 2011)

* أنباء عن اختطاف الناشط نديم داخل سيارة كيا سوداء منذ قليل ‎*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*المتظاهرون يطاردون البلطجية في شارع الجلاء وسقوط عدد من الإصابات بين المتظاهرين والصيحات تتعالي بالعودة للميدان*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*الثوار الان يهتفون ارجع ارجع فى اشاره للعوده الى الميدان وتأمينه 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*حوالى 10 مصابين حتى الان واصوات لسيارات الاسعاف ف الميدان
واستدعاء ع الفيس بووك لشباب الثوره وللالتراس للنزول للميدان*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*اختطاف أحد نشطاء مجموعة لاللمحاكمات العسكرية من مكان قرب ميدان التحرير  وأرسل رسالة بأنه في سيارة كيا سوداء مرت بجوار مديرية  أمن الجيزة*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*الان موقعة الجمل حسب الجزء الثانى من الثوره المصريه فى ميدان التحرير*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*الميكروفون من عمر مكرم .. المصابين والبنات واصحاب الاعذار يتفضلوا عالجامع للرعاية والشباب تنظم صفوفها للدفاع عن الميدان*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*نديم بعت رسالة قال فيها انه مخطوف في عربية كيا سوداء معدية من جنب مديرية أمن الجيزه وموبايله اتقفل بعدها*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*الهتاف الآن في الصفوف الأمامية بميدان عبدالمنعم رياض : قول ما تخافشي.. العسكر لازم يمشي*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*أحمد العش: عدد المعتصمين في التحرير حوالي 3 آلاف ومعظمهم الآن موجود في عبدالمنعم رياض للتصدي للمهاجمين*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*الهتاف الآن إرحل*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*د. هشام شيحة: هناك إصابات خرطوش بالفعل .. 59 مصاب نقل 25 منهم إلى المستشفيات و 15 يتم علاجهم في المستشفى الميداني*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*






 صورة لأحد المتظاهرين يحمل فوارغ الطلقات التى اطلقها البلطجية على المتظاهرين منذ قليل 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 نوفمبر 2011)

* اسماء محفوظ | دي مش معركة مع الباعة الجائلين دا هجوم علينا من بلطجية ﻣﻨﻈﻤﺔ*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*مصدر عسكري نقلا عن اون تي في : لا وجود لقوات من الجيش فى ميدان التحرير *


----------



## Alexander.t (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*البلطجية يقذفون المتظاهرين بالمولوتوف من جراج بجوار موقف الجونة بمدخل شارع الجلاء بميدان عبدالمنعم رياض*


----------



## happy angel (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*انا عايزه اسأل سؤال اشمعن البلطجية ظهروا دلوقتى ليه مظهروش فى الانتخابات ؟؟؟*​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*اسالى المجلس العسكرى يا امى 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 نوفمبر 2011)

* تم عمل مستشفي ميداني في عبد المنعم رياض لاسعاف المصابين*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*إصابة 88 معتصمًا بالتحرير في المشاجرات بين المتظاهرين والباعة الجائلين










30-11-2011 | 01:06 4 1355 

صورة أرشيفية لميدان التحرير
أعلن الدكتور عادل عدوى مساعد وزير الصحة للطب العلاجى، عن ارتفاع أعداد المصابين في ميدان التحرير إلى 88 من جراء المشاجرات ما بين المتظاهرين وبعض الباعة الجائلين الذين تعدوا على المستشفى الميدانى. 

وأشار عدوى إلى أن سيارات الإسعاف تدخلت على الفور، وتم نقل 28 مصابًا إلى مستشفيات قصر العينى والمنيرة والهلال، بينما تم إسعاف 60 مصابًا فى موقع الحدث، كما تم الدفع بعدد إضافى من السيارات تحسبا لزيادة عدد المصابين، كما تم رفع درجة الاستعداد بالمستشفيات المحيطة. 

على صعيد آخر أكد عدوى أن إحدى المتظاهرات فى ميدان التحرير كانت تشكو من آلام الوضع، وتم نقلها بسيارة إسعاف إلى مستشفى الجلاء حيث وضعت طفلها منذ قليل. 

من جهة أخرى استقبل مستشفى المنيرة العام، مصابين جراء اشتباكات وقعت مساء اليوم الثلاثاء بين المعتصمين بميدان التحرير وباعة جائلين أحدهما حالته حرجة والآخر مستقرة. 

صرح بذلك الدكتور محمود سعيد مدير الاستقبال والطواريء بمستشفى المنيرة العام، وأضاف أن من بين الحالتين المصابتين حالة لشخص يدعى تامر أحمد إسماعيل "35 عاما" من السيدة زينب، مصابا بقطع قطعي بالفك السفلي بالناحية اليسرى من الوجه ومعه قطع بالشريان الوجهي، وتم إجراء إسعافات لازمة له وتقرر تحويله إلى مستشفى قصر العيني لحاجته إلى جراحة فى الأوعية الدموية وحالته حرجة. 

وأضاف أن الحالة الأخرى لمصاب بجرح في الرأس نتيجة لرشقه بحجارة في رأسه، وتم عمل الإسعافات اللازمة له وحالته مستقرة، وقرر الأطباء خروجه من المستشفى. 

وأكد مدير الاستقبال والطورايء بمستشفى المنيرة أنه تم رفع درجة الاستعدادات القصوى بالمستشفى، تحسبا لأية ظروف قد تطرأ بخاصة أن المستشفى هي الأقرب إلى ميدان التحرير، وتستقبل الكثير من الإصابات .. مشيرا إلى أن جميع الفرق الطبية وفرق الإسعاف والطواريء متواجدة بالمستشفى وتعمل على مدار 24 ساعة، وأنه تم توفير كل المستلزمات وأدوية الطوارئ لإسعاف المصابين.


الاهرام*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*عائد الآن من ميدان التحرير .... الوضع هادئ .... وهناك توافد للشباب على الميدان .... رغم خسارتهم للمعركة .... فقد مات الشهداء بلا ثمن سوى 30 الف جنيه ..... خسارتك يا مصر .... *


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*أعلن محمد الشربينى، المتحدث الرسمى باسم وزاره الصحة، أن عدد المصابين فى الاشتباكات التى وقعت أمس بميدان التحرير ارتفع إلى 108 مصابين، 33 تم نقلهم إلى المستشفيات، و40 تم إسعافهم داخل الميدان، بالإضافة إلى 35 مصابا نقلوا للمستشفى الميدانى*


----------



## BITAR (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*الثورة لم تقم من أجل *


*نقل السلطة*

* من *


*لجنة السياسات*

* إلى*

* مكتب الارشاد*

*جلال عامر*​


----------

